# You might be a dubber if...



## vwneuspd (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey this topic was posted a while ago and I went looking for it but had no luck. So if we could get a new one going, I'll definitely save it this time.
Let me, get it started:
You know you're a dubber when:
1. Only you know how to open up the car doors of your VW.
2. You are the only one allowed to drive your VW.
3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.


----------



## Steveodeluxe (Mar 26, 2004)

4. only you know how to adjust your seats


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to operate the sloppy shifter.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

This list: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=442882 ; if not, good read anyway









_Quote, originally posted by *RubberDubbie* »_Top ten signs that you're a dubber...
10) Instead of pajama's with Superman pasted on the front, you have the VW logo.
9) Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
8) You spend more time on vwvortex.com than you do sleeping.
7) Your idea of a date is to go to your local VW dealer to look around the lot.
6) Your stack of reading material in the bathroom consists of VW related magazines.
5) You've considered selling a kidney to pay for a coilover kit.
4) Your dealer calls you instead of VW America to get the correct specifications on a VW.
3) Your engine compartment is cleaner than most hospital operating rooms.
2) you decorate your christmas tree with broken window regulators.

and the number one sign that you're a dubber is that you actually took the time to read this list to see what applies to you!


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojk* »_if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to operate the sloppy shifter.









or your the only one in the car who dosent get worried about that grind noise when you shift into second(o2o tranny's)


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (bluesbrothers)*

...you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

....if you have an abundance of zip ties and duct tape in your tool box.


----------



## 02Jetta (Feb 12, 2002)

Your alarm doesn't honk when you lock it with the key fob because there are other passengers in your car. car= jealous?? 
You park far away from other cars, your sunroof is tilted when parked. 
You are in the service dept frequently and tell ur service advisors that this is your 2nd home.


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

You have 4 vws...
- 1 daily driver
- 1 show car
- 1 rolling chassis
- 1 rust bucket for parts or dreams


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

You know you're a dubber when:
1. Only you know how to open up the car doors of your VW.
2. You are the only one allowed to drive your VW.
3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.
4. Dealerships mistake you for Sales Reps.
5. Your looking to buy a VW, but instead of incentives your offered a job.


----------



## CAUTIOUS (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*

when you can hear the sound of a vr6 from a mile away
when you have 3 or more vws in front of your house
when the local vw recycler is your best friend and visit it more then you visite your grandma http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvwcurves (Aug 11, 2004)

might be a dubber if:
your cant help driving your showcar EVERY day
you think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road
you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot
youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
one of your cars is always in the shop for upgrades
youd be willing to drive a bus


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

might be a dubber if:

you find reasons to have to drive some where.
you've laugh yourself in to tears cause you connected with a vw commercials.
you laugh out loud about a vw commercial you've seen months ago.
VWVortex is set as your homepage.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

You keep loging back on, cause you keep thinking of,"You might be a dubber..." jokes.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*

you might be a dubber if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.
you might be a dubber if you park the farthest from the mall where there are no cars so as to not risk someone damaging your car's paint.
you might be a dubber if even a run of the mill golf get your attention.


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

You have this tattooed to your leg








week picture but whatever!


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (stuvy)*

you think a CEL adds character to your cluster...
you know what "pinch, don't pull" means (MKII owners chime in)...
your home "library" consists of Bentley's, owners manuals from every Dub you've ever owned, and a binder of repair receipts for MAF's, Coilpacks, and window regulators...
you use the Vortex as your primary IM service....


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kamzcab86)*

You might be a 'dubber if you note how many MK1's, MK2's etc., are rolling around your town.








You might be a 'dubber if you see a VW on the road, and come home to see if they're a member of the VWvortex forums.








You might be a 'dubber if you'll park your brand new $45k ride anywhere, but the 17 year old dub goes to the back of the lot.








You might be an old school 'dubber if you'll actually put $10,000 into a car you paid $500 for.








You might be a (Cabby) 'dubber if you wait until the rain is leaving welts on your body before you'll actually pull over to put the top up.








You might be a (Cabby) 'dubber if you feel embarrassed and ashamed to be caught driving with your top up by a fellow Cabby driver.









_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This list: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=442882 ; if not, good read anyway








Quote, originally posted by RubberDubbie »
Top ten signs that you're a dubber...
8) You spend more time on vwvortex.com than you do sleeping. 
7) Your idea of a date is to go to your local VW dealer to look around the lot.
4) Your dealer calls you instead of VW America to get the correct specifications on a VW. 

#8 - I'm getting there!








#7 -







heh....thanks for the idea!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








#4 - I think he was talking about YOU Kammy!















....and now I'm off to look around the VW dealer to find a date for the concert in Spokane this weekend.


----------



## mysticblue (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Lucky_Mcgee)*

You might be a 'dubber if:
You go through a five minute lecture about where things are in your car that are of use. i.e. where the door handle is, that there's a lap belt, how to adjust the seat etc. 
or
If fellow co-workers are now concerned about the state of your car.
or 
If fellow co-workers refuse to ride with you to get coffee because your suspension is "too stiff" and they ended up wearing some.


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

more!!!!


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojk* »_if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to operate the sloppy shifter.









Or in an mk3, only you can put the car in reverse or open the hatch.
Also, _every_ passenger you've ever had comments on your door chime (Euro Police!)
You ignore the VR6 and 1.8T jettas, but drool over a rusted out rabbit diesel
You keep blipping your throttle at the light, just to hear your vr6 exhaust burble a bit
you always back your car into the far-off spot, easy to find - only car with a Europlate!
Low fluids don't concern you, but those door dings ...
You'll talk crap about yourself all day, but the second someone says something about your car ...


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*









Man, glad to see this thread again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_

You keep blipping your throttle at the light, just to hear your vr6 exhaust burble a bit
Low fluids don't concern you, but those door dings ...
You'll talk crap about yourself all day, but the second someone says something about your car ...









LMFAO, I blip the throttle on my car cause its got no resinator..
I ripped the do do do do do do door chime out
Yeah, that's me sometimes
Good thread!


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveMKIIDub* »_LMFAO, I blip the throttle on my car cause its got no resinator..


Yeah, I don't have a VR6, just a VR6 exhaust without the mid muffler


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Troike)*

when im working on the fox with the dore open i just unscrew the switch.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

http://www.jason.gaudet.com/vwism/


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

You know your a (mk3) dubber when:
You can tell if the car is OBD-I or OBD-II by its physical characteristics
people call your car color "champagne" or "beige" or "tan" and you correct them on the proper term, "suede silver."
You know your a dubber when:
you have some form of VW as your computer wallpaper in at least one location.
you have half a dozen or more "backup" wallpapers just in case you get bored of the current, but don't change the current one ever.
you think others are as well, they just don't know it yet
you convince your significant other, with little persuasion, to sell their car for another VW
^^true story, girlfriend traded in her honda for a mkIV 1.8t GTI^^
the purchase of your new VW convinces your significant other that he/she too is a dubber

_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_you find reasons to have to drive some where.

can't count the number of times this has happened

_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_you think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road

This has gotten so bad that my girlfriend now does it









_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_you might be a dubber if even a run of the mill golf get your attention.

Gives me goosebumps everytime I see any golf

_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_you might be a dubber if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.

Werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gltuner at 2:29 PM 10-3-2005_


----------



## yeahdude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (hotvwcurves)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.).

mk1 & 2s... the sexiest cars on the planet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Collin16v)*

someone actually waved at me driving a Vee Dub when i was in my Fox. it was weird but cool


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Lucky_Mcgee)*

...if everytime you shift into 5th the gearshift wacks your girlfriend, and then _you_ get yelled at for hitting her
...removal of the ashtray is the only way to make your cupholders useful (mk3)
...people get nervous about the CEL and you just shrug it off, only to tell them to get nervous when it goes out


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Lucky_Mcgee)*

...if everytime you shift into 5th the gearshift wacks your girlfriend, and then _you_ get yelled at for hitting her
...removal of the ashtray is the only way to make your cupholders useful (mk3)
...people get nervous about the CEL and you just shrug it off, only to tell them to get nervous when it goes out


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dave926)*

yup...i'm a dubber.


----------



## VDubsRock (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*

If you go out of the way, even if it makes you late, to roll with another VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When you're the only guy in the car checking out the Rabbit vs the new corvette.








When you can tell someone the engine and trim of a VW from 30 feet away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When you go to the dealership, the only person that leaves with knowing something new is the sales-man. 


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)

I do this all the time!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_ You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.) 

I so do this and even have a movie of it








you might be a dubber if
you dashboard has no screws still in it
no one knows how to adjust the seats
have more pictures of you car then your girlfriend


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

it doesent matter what it is, but if theres a VW and your on your way to yours in a parking lot you WILL go out of your way to check it out.


----------



## MetchousMel (Oct 6, 2005)

or, to turn the fan on in your car you have to punch the knob and it works but soon starts to melt


----------



## VDubsRock (Feb 14, 2004)

You might be a dubber if...
when you even park with the riced out vdubs, cause you know under neath it all.... its still a VW.
when you run into a wall while lookin back at your vdub.

_Modified by VDubsRock at 3:09 PM 10-6-2005_


_Modified by VDubsRock at 3:10 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.
you know your a v dubber when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (Black96GTI)*

(US cabby owners) You ignore the glazed-over look in someone's eyes as you explain the rabbit/golf/cabriolet relation in response to the simple question: "Is that a rabbit?" 
You feel miffed if another vw driver doesn't return your wave. 
Your last thought before going to bed is: "I'm gonna replace those strut mounts/valve cover gasket tomorrow."
You derive a perverse sense of pleasure from finding contradictions in your Bentley Manual 
You develop a rapport with "your" Parts Department clerk.
You are concerned when he takes a sick day.
To you, "a set of piston rings" means rings for >1< piston. 
(maybe me only) You're amused at buying, from an arabian man, a new thermostat, made in israel, for a car that owes its existence to Hitler. 
You religiously use a clutch-pedal lock on a 20-year old car.
You're broke.




_Modified by aintgotsnogarage at 5:02 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (Black96GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black96GTI* »_You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

I'd say if you're "_riding_" girls in your car, then _you_ likely have no regard for your own interior, either! 


_Modified by aintgotsnogarage at 5:02 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*

carry bulbs, oil/filter, electrical tape, ignition coil, and battery in your trunk at all times.


----------



## FiZiX (Aug 30, 2005)

You find this:








amusing...


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*

























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steveodeluxe (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (stuvy)*

hmm i think you should let me do something to that...(the tattoo....it needs a lil help) props though.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

you see the old VW Hitler post. you see the Key tag post (where is it now?) and you have a little spare time at work so you make one of these on your computer, make a plasma file for it and have a german man named Heiko cut it out for you.








(the keys to the left are mine too, the VW keys stay by them selves and the others go with the church key)


----------



## The Sequel (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You walk past a parked VW and admire it only to realize it is yours...


----------



## Hardcase86 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (The Sequel)*

Holy smokes it's all me. As I type my girl is smacking me in the head after reading all these things. She thought I was just unstable or something! lol Glad to know there's a support group...... Hi, my name is Casey.... and I'm obsessed with VWs. I've had in my yard 20 VWs in the past 5 years!


----------



## BaTuFedVW (Mar 23, 2005)

1. When you change the filter and just add oil
2. When you use Zip ties, Electrical tape, and silicon to fix up your car.
3. When you can fill your tank from empty with $17 and still have 3 for the lotto


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (BaTuFedVW)*

the "driving out of your way to see another VW" one is definitely true...even if its a rust bucket, but it has some rare feature that you want! (true story, last weekend. my buddy Ryan, who has a mk3, was in my car when he saw a rusty green mk3 Golf w/ true Euro bumpers, and made me turn around (if I was a mk3 freak, I would've done the same). (BTW we were in eastern michigan, near canada, and it was a Canadian model)
You know you're a dubber when:
-Your next "new" car will be ~15 years old, give or take a few years
-You refer to any MKV, Phaeton, Touraeg or even MKIV owner as novices
-You start to get pissed when someone refers to Porsches as VW's, or doesn't know that Lambo (or Audi, Bugatti, etc.) IS a VW
-You hate living in the states because of the options we miss out on
-You actually start using the word Fahrvernugen as the term to describe how driving your VW feels
-You do know of at least one person who has left the VW family, usually due to lemons/bad dealer experience, but everyone else you know has been permanently assimilated into the family


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_-You hate living in the states because of the options we miss out on

BIG time, makes me wish I lived in Mexico/Central America without regard to my safety









_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_it doesent matter what it is, but if theres a VW and your on your way to yours in a parking lot you WILL go out of your way to check it out.


I confuse the hell out of my girlfriend when I do this. I get a lot of "where the hell are you going?" and then once I point it out, I get a wierd look from her, sort of like this:


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

You know your a dubber when:
you spend and are willing to spend more money on your car then your significant other
you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
your car looks better then your significant other


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Horus)*

prehaps you should trade in your signifigant other for an older modle???


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_
-You actually start using the word Fahrvernugen as the term to describe how driving your VW feels


- You figured out how to type _Fahrvergn*ü*gen_ on your US keyboard and it doesn't even slow you down.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

if you carry a hammer for the times the car wont start so you can bang on it.
it rains more in you're car than outside.
spend you're work day on the vortex or other veedub sites.
you spend more time with you're car than with you're girlfriend and freinds.
you can tell by the sound if its a vr6 or a 2.0
you got more used vw parts in the garage then the junkyard


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

the only Mechanic u need is the TEX


----------



## yonkersMKII rocco (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Horus)*

iv read every single one of these lol... soo tru and funny.. i almost hit so many cars because looking at other VW.. and when i see other VW my eyes light up like you left a 2 year old to run around toys R us lol


----------



## Jetta9621 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (yonkersMKII rocco)*

You might be a dubber if your homepage is http://www.vwvortex.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You also might be a dubber if your car rattles and creaks like an old woman break dancin.















you might be a dubber if the most replaced part on your car is the window regulator.








And your definately a dubber if you get pissed off when someone calls your jetta a rabbit










_Modified by Jetta9621 at 9:23 PM 10-20-2005_


----------



## 85 diesel (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Collin16v)*



Collin16v said:


> 1. mk1 & 2s... the sexiest cars on the planet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.

omg that so applies to me lol!


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

heres a few:
when you get exited about buying new gaskets








when you get in a fight with the new parts dept. guy at the dealership about vw making a pickup.
when you can buy parts for your car at The Home Depot.
when you call your car a dub cause saying "vw" is uncool.
when you own 3 engines but only own 1 car.
when you assume stangers wanna talk to you about cars cause you own the same brand car as them.
when you think 13" wheels are cool.
when you consider a K&N air filter a "mod"


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (rbtgti84)*

When you talk to other VW enthusiasts, and immedietaly become friends with them, and no matter who they are or what they are like, you can carry on long hour conversations.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

you start a compition of vw's with someone of the same model, rather they know it or not.


----------



## gnukner (Feb 15, 2003)

... you can give your car a valve adjustment faster than most people can fill up their tank.



_Modified by gnukner at 1:42 AM 10-23-2005_


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it...


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

A1:When you rev your engine at red lights...Not to race, but to keep the oil light off.
A2:When you put lowering springs on and it _raises_ your car 1/2 inch.
A3:You go to the dealer to complain that you think your cel bulb has burned out.
A4:...ahhh your not really dubbers unless you know about the above.


----------



## plt gry jetta (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm sorry for the off topic question ,but whats Fahrvernugen???


----------



## titosantana92 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6passat94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6passat94* »_when you can hear the sound of a vr6 from a mile away

or you just know when a vr is passing by even if you don't see the car.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (plt gry jetta)*

Fahrvernugen was a U.S. VW ad campaign in the early 90's. never given a straight translation, its been passed down to describe the feeling you get from driving a Volkswagen.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...you are broke as hell living in America, but are already saving money to go to the big Volkswagen car show in Europe next year







.


----------



## Unatural_Aspiration (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.
you know your a v dubber when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

Oh so true....
i missed the assignment my prof was just explaining to read this post...
i dont have a backseat in either of my vehicles...
all of my friends know the rules of my car...
my girlfriend knows the rules and regard for the interior is involved in those... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Unatural_Aspiration)*

Well what about guys who have no reguard for a girl's dub? It's worse with us! They will break up a blunt and spill the ashes everywhere, like "My bad!", eat food and drop crumbs everywhere with no apology. And the worse thing about it is, every time I have a boyfriend who I let get comfortable in my house, he will sneak and drive my *ish when I'm out of town. One of my boyfriends broke my ebrake, and when I came back into town, he tried to act like all innocent, looking to the sky and whistling like he didn't know what was going on! But speaking of that, why the fiduck to men not take women seriously when they want to trick out their Dub? I've had my MK2 Dub for 5 years, and could not find a mechanic or bodyshop that would do the work. They would either not want to do it flat out, or try to charge me up a storm because they think I'm just some dumb broad that would be happy paying an arm and a leg for some bull*ish job. Thank God I found the mechanic I have now- a freaking VW God! All I'm sayin' is, don't think It's just women who have no regard for Dubs, it's people who don't respect cars that have no respect for yours.


----------



## DizzyP1.8t (Nov 20, 2004)

mkIV
-when countless people have commented on your stock interior light's
-when no-one can figure out how to get it into reverse, especially with my B&M
-people laugh when you tell them you drive a vw, then they take a ride with you and absolutely love it afterwards


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (DizzyP1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DizzyP1.8t* »_mkIV
-when countless people have commented on your stock interior light's


very true
"Are those custom??"


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Well what about guys who have no reguard for a girl's dub? It's worse with us! They will break up a blunt and spill the ashes everywhere, like "My bad!", eat food and drop crumbs everywhere with no apology. And the worse thing about it is, every time I have a boyfriend who I let get comfortable in my house, he will sneak and drive my *ish when I'm out of town. One of my boyfriends broke my ebrake, and when I came back into town, he tried to act like all innocent, looking to the sky and whistling like he didn't know what was going on! But speaking of that, why the fiduck to men not take women seriously when they want to trick out their Dub? I've had my MK2 Dub for 5 years, and could not find a mechanic or bodyshop that would do the work. They would either not want to do it flat out, or try to charge me up a storm because they think I'm just some dumb broad that would be happy paying an arm and a leg for some bull*ish job. Thank God I found the mechanic I have now- a freaking VW God! All I'm sayin' is, don't think It's just women who have no regard for Dubs, it's people who don't respect cars that have no respect for yours. 

Yo u are awsome!!! will you marry me? hahahah jk but its deff good that a girl voiced her opinion on this thread, power to u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KMSgolf at 4:13 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...if you get a little "excited down below" when slowly driving by the VW dealership.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

You know you're a VDubber if, when you say gremlin you are not referring to a car or a furry creature but a problem with your Dub that no one can figure out.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*

Thankyou KMSgolf...Yea, man, it's hard as hell trying to get dudes to respect my schit, regular dudes, mechnics, even Dubbers dudes. For the longest time to mechanics, I'd be like, "I want my 4 door Golf transformed into a GTI-like body. Can you do "this"? Can you do "that"?" They'd be like, "You don't need all of that, Babygirl. Just leave it- your car is fine the way it is", rubbing me on my back and pinching my chin, like I'm some fragile naive b!tch. Nobody wanted to do the work, even after I let it be known that I had the money to pay for the work. It's like they were passing up the money just because they didn't wanna see a female with a tricked-out Dub, and it was worse, because I (only) had a 4 door Golf. I would see them crowd around with other dudes and all of their Dubs talking about what they have done to their cars and what they're gonna do, while I blend in the backround in my little piece-of-schit factory original Dub, just like they would expect a woman to have if she had a Dub. Just as I was about to give up and get rid of my schit, I came across the most awsome VW mechanic who has done more cosmetic work in 2 months than I have tried have done in 5 years, and it's almost finished. I already had 17" chrome with a custom paint job, and he has added custom door panels, custom headliner, custom Recaro seats, custom GTI body trim w/roof antenna, converted Euro taillights using Ebulb trays, rewired the battery to the trunk, custom trunk popper on the dash, and to top it off, he dropped my Dub to a GTI level with all new suspension. I think the only cosmetic work I have left is a newer paint job which I will have done next Spring, and the exhaust. I already have a racing exhaust, but it's WAAAAY too loud for anybody's taste. But I'm getting different racing exhaust, no doubt. I was thinking of doing a Corrado grill but I dunno if I really want to do that. But now, thanks to him, I'm proud to be driving my schit, and now everybody, including my former mechanics, see that I was dead serious about what I have been saying I wanted to do to my car all these years. But to you and all other Dubbers that respect me as a female Dubber, much love, and to everybody that didn't believe I could be a true Dubber just because I'm female, just because I ONLY have a Golf, you can go fiduck yourselves, for real though... 


_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:55 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

have you thought about doing the work your self? just go to the upholster say make some pannels like this, and put them in your car your self? i can understand that the body work is a little sketchy, hell im not even that keen on it. but why not get a book and do the work your self or ask questions? As long as i live the only work another mechanic will do to any of my vehicles will be warranty work.
what kinda mods are you walking about? plastic part, big wheels with rubber band tires, coffee can exhaust tip?


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*









You know you are a dubber if you feel agony and pain for a fellow dubber-ette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...no, wait, I take that back. she's a DUBBER, because her car could probably smoke mine








...you know you are a dubber if you cut off all communication with everyone in your family that had something bad to say about your dub and it's "moods"


_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 4:49 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

She may only have 5 posts, but that, my friends, is a true dubber. You know what you want, so do what it takes to get it.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

DubQUEEN send me some pics of your car to [email protected] im intrested to see your car, you should start doing motor work, thats where its at, at least for me it gives me the most pleasure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*

havent seen this one yet . 

1) . all you carry with you all the time is a 13mm wrench
2) things look great , but you cant touch them cause they may fall off, and you still love it .
3) you have parts from 9 cars ago laying around. " it is still usefull "
4) you never really leave the vw family , youmay sell off everything , but you still find yourself looking in everyones back yard .
5) this one is me for sure . i am always looking for my lost friend , my 81 scirocco S that i bought when i was 18 , now 10 years later and still looking , even did a vin carfax on it trying to find it , pop in every bone yard i can to look around for it .







have you seen my buddy








6) that you understand and feel bad for me after reading #5.
what a good post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

You might be a dubber if you have more photos of your dub(s) in your myspace account than you have of yourself


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_You might be a dubber if you have more photos of your dub(s) in your myspace account than you have of yourself









true 
http://www.myspace.com/herby53


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Yea, I've thought about it many times in the past, but that's just about as far as it ever went! Either way, though, the interior is almost done. There's only minor stuff left- glow guages and a different wheel- things like that. I wanted to do my floor over, but it's really not necessary. But the headliner is done along with the seats, ect. Perhaps I should learn some of the work myself for future reference. I feel you on not going to mechanics, though. My own little brother is a certified mechanic, and even HE has beat me on jobs! You can't trust nobody for **** these days. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*

No doubt, I will definately send you pics of my Dub as soon as I take them. It's not entirely done yet, but it will be soon. I gotta get new shoes for the winter (ugh). I'm embarrassed to say that I was being a serious woman wearing my chrome all through the winter for 3 seasons, and they eventually rusted out and cracked. I paid good money for those rims ($2200). Should I rechrome them? Hmmm...AAAnyway, I have new chrome shoes on my Dub now, but I'm definately going to replace them for the winter. I have 17's now. Should I get 16's or 15's?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Heres another one:
You know your a dubber when you get excited being on the freeway, and see a few dub's in the same lane in front and behind you, with you being somewhere in the middle, convoy style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Hey I DO that! What about when you see the decker flatbed truck transporting the new ones with the tape still on them, and you can't help but drive in close distance to it the entire time you're on the highway?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Didn't think of that one, that is totally me though


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*

You might be a dubber if :
You drool at a Rabbit done the old school way (too many horrible customs out there)
You have a list of things you want to do to your VW even though you don't own one (I get bored down here)
You visit E-bay to see what's up for auction
Your wife yells at you for ripping out the back seat of the Rabbit because you want less weight in the car.


----------



## turbogti01 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Cadbury)*

you might be a dubber if you go to check out the new passat while the rest of your class goes to check out the new corvette zo6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

happened to me today when we went to visit lincoln tech in queens.


----------



## BaTuFedVW (Mar 23, 2005)

You migh be a dubber if everytime you start your car it back fires a little, or alot if your my MK3


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

You migh be a dubber if you are prouder to show what you built then rather what you bought. 
:thumbsup: ... We're all a little bit more mechanical smart people.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

you might be a dubber if every time you see a mk5, you yell out "WTF were they thinking"


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
...youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
...you might be a dubber if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.
...ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

All of those. So me.
...you might be a dubber if you take the 'scenic route' home by the dealer, oh, 4x/week...
...you know everyone at your dealer on a first-name basis - service department and salespeople.








...when you went to buy a New Jetta you quoted all the specs as the dealer was attempting to go through it, and he looked at you in quiet amazement.
...you can recognize any Dub, anywhere, anytime (and usually from far away) and be able to tell exactly what year, make, model, and 'special stuff' is included
...you get irritated by the non-enthusiasts who just don't appreciate their dubs like they should.
...you might be a dubber when, not two weeks after you'd bought your MK5, you convinced four other people you knew to buy VWs. (True story: My friend Matt got a New Passat for himself and a GLI for his wife, friend Kevin a Touareg, and dad's girlfriend Susan a New Passat. VW owes me!)
...you feel an instant connection and sparkling kinship with anyone you see driving a VW.
...when merging on the highway, you look for a dub to get behind before you merge, so you have something entertaining to watch


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (caliente_x)*

You might be a dubber if, at night driving down a dark street or highway, you can look in your rear view mirror, and tell right away just by the headlights that there's a VW behind you, and can probably tell which MK generation it is.









_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:16 AM 10-28-2005_


_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 2:07 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## n2vdubz1972 (Aug 21, 2004)

You know you're a true V-Dubber if...
These are all from my experience.
*You get irritated when someone spells "Volkswagen" with an "O" instead of 
an "E".....
*You have a job at the local Volkswagen dealership, just to be around VWs....<<<true story!
*You have to constantly replace the towel on your wet driver and passenger seat because your door seals leak.
*Your Fiance' drives a New Beetle with graphics and altezzas......yeah, I know that's a no no among the newer VW crowd.
*You can count on both hands and then some the number of times people have offered to buy your old aircooled V-Dubs.
*Even your parents (Who are in their late 50s) went out and bought an old VW Bus because they wanted to enjoy the hobby.
*People constantly ask you why you're so into Volkswagens.....and you wonder what the problem is.
*Most people dream of owning Ferraris and Escalades, while you dream of owning an old school split window Beetle, or a 21 window Bus.
*You get harassed because you're taking so long to hop on the restoration of your air cooled VW.....what, it's not like it's going anywhere?!
*You've ever illegally driven an unregistered, uninsured, uninspected VW on main roads........yeah, my bad.
*Your plans for your first tattoo are of a VW symbol......I can't wait
*Your E-bay searches for VW parts are already saved to your profile in order to save time when looking.
*You try to negotiate with homeowners who happen to have an old VW sitting in their backyard.
*You already have plans for a "Volkswagen room", in your home complete with the front end of a Bus made into an entertainment center, and the rear end of a Beetle that will be made into a chair. Oh yes, it's coming!



_Modified by n2vdubz1972 at 9:38 AM 10-28-2005_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *n2vdubz1972* »_
You know you're a true V-Dubber if...
*People constantly ask you why you're so into Volkswagens.....and you wonder what the problem is.
*Most people dream of owning Ferraris and Escalades, while you dream of owning an old school split window Beetle, or a 21 window Bus.


Do I have a twin running around







(j/k)
Heres a good one for you guys:
You might be a dubber when you have to teach the salesperson about the VW you are test driving.


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

AHHH gltuner... that rings true. A week or so ago we went to a different dealer than mine (they know what they're talking about, at the very least) to look at New Jettas for a friend... (my friends like having me along so they can ask me stupid stuff about the cars, I guess.) The salesdude had NO IDEA what he was talking about when we took out a GLI, and I spent the entire time going over features and specs and stuff with her cuz she wanted to know. At the end of the ride he turns to me and goes "Which dealer are you from and why isn't she just buying the car from YOU?"
I giggled.


----------



## Cadbury (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (caliente_x)*

You know you're a dubber when:
- Your gas pedal breaks numerous times (yes, he pedal itself, not the cable)
- Your car suddenly runs like sh** , so at the next stop, you get out and know exactly where to go to fix the problem (my wife's case, vacuum hose)
- Half of your VW is held together with electrical tape, and no one can tell!


----------



## Dub_for_Brains (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it a bad thing that all of these apply to me?
"You may be a vw addict if you skip work to go drive your mk3, to your mk2 project."


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

...EVERYONE hears the dashboard rattle but you...
...you hear noises, clinks, and rattles in your car but you don't get worried. You do get worried if you hear those same types of sounds in other cars
...You've experienced the VW phenomenon of the "care fixing itself" 


_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 11:08 AM 10-29-2005_


----------



## VdubyahB (Sep 25, 2005)

1. you know how to pronounce MK# properly
2. you know where reverse is supposed to be but get confused in other cars


----------



## nstyvdub (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (VdubyahB)*

if this turns you on
http://i8.photobucket.com/albu...h.gif


_Modified by nstyvdub at 10:14 PM 10-29-2005_


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (VdubyahB)*

You might be a dubber if, at night driving down a dark street or highway, you can look in your rear view mirror, and tell right away just by the headlights that there's a VW behind you, and can probably tell which MK generation it is. 

even better, at night you see mk4 golf headlights in your mirror. and 
without seeing it in the light or even a sideview, you realize it is a mk3
with mk4 headlights and you never owned a mk3.!!!
keep 'em coming dubqueen, who am i to judge but damn, very very
impressive. come on we need more women like this. 
1) the first time you drove a vr6 was the first time you felt like there is a god.


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_ 
1) the first time you drove a vr6 was the first time you felt like there is a god.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Right on. As much as I don't like MKIII's, I have to admit, driving the first MKIII VR6 was VERY COOL. The only thing that killed the ride for me was when I tried to take the highway exit ramp the same way I am used to in my MKII.


----------



## steve95vr6 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

Soooo true. Sometimes more than once


----------



## steve95vr6 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (steve95vr6)*

you know your a dubber when you tell your boss in january that you need off july 15,16, & 17th and september 23-25th...... Forever


----------



## lookanoob (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

WRX STi owners try to race you in traffic on the highway.< and lose because they think fast is all it takes not skill.
You laugh at Hybrid owners because your TDI gets the same epa mileage with more power and no $7,000 100,000 mile battery replacement service
You have your own copy of ETKA in printed form (from faxes from the stealership)
:::edit:::
you might be a dubber if...
You post the first part of this at work then have something to add when you get home...
you might be a dubber if...
You almost get nailed doing 100 in a 55 by the State Trooper in the big white marked GMC Yukon ahead of you because you are looking at the MKIV Silver Jetta just like yours in the lane next to you. (Only as you pass it hits you WHY he is waving frantically at you.)
Much love to the MKIV GLS 1.8T Jetta Westbound on 90 at Bloomingdale Rd. 30 minutes ago.










_Modified by lookanoob at 8:17 PM 11-2-2005_


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lookanoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lookanoob* »_
you might be a dubber if...
You almost get nailed doing 100 in a 55 by the State Trooper in the big white marked GMC Yukon ahead of you because you are looking at the MKIV Silver Jetta just like yours in the lane next to you. (Only as you pass it hits you WHY he is waving frantically at you.)
Much love to the MKIV GLS 1.8T Jetta Westbound on 90 at Bloomingdale Rd. 30 minutes ago.










HAHA, that is AWESOME.
You might be a dubber if.... when you see an MkV Jetta in front of you (in white, incidentally) you speed FRANTICALLY, weaving in and out of traffic, to catch up, pull up next to him, grin toothily and do the dub wave, and travel happily next to him for the next... oh, 10 miles. Even though your exit was six miles back.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

YOU! YES YOU might be a dubber if you look at an audi as your next non VW car.


----------



## gatormauro (Jul 13, 2005)

You might be a dubber if.... 
1. Whenever you get out of your Mark IV you check to make sure you haven't ripped part of your front end off... especially if your wife has driven your car lately.
2. You cringe whenever you see another Mark IV whose owner has not been as careful and has half their front end dragging the ground!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (gatormauro)*

this happend to me just now.
you take someone for a ride in your car, they say "whats that noise?" you tell them, "Exhaust rattle, Fuel Pump and Seat belt thing" then you explain the rest of the noises when your driving.


----------



## GoldGTIGuy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (plt gry jetta)*

If you dont know by now, kindly return your dub to the friendly neighborhood vw dealer where they will care for and love it .


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (GoldGTIGuy)*

You might be a dubber if:
<--1.You're covered in tattoos but your first one was a big 'ol VW on your arm
<--2.Your house is covered with old VW ads from the 50's, 60's, and water-cooleds, and VW toys both antique and new are everywhere.
<--3.You can recognize the sound of both a vr6 and an air-cooled coming way before you see them.
<--4.Your wife and you are seriously considering "Karmann" for your unborn daughter's name.
I have more, but gotta go!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ getting my tattoo for my birthday.


----------



## One Eyed Rabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (Dad'sDarkDub)*

....if the project you started last year, might be finished next year...


----------



## Jimmy_GTI (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_ you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot
youd rather listen to the engine than the radio 


_Quote, originally posted by *vw12* »_ you might be a dubber if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_ You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.) 

Guilty of all of those


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.) 

And you have pictures to prove it


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if your a guy and know that the cabby u own is fast.
My friend changed his mind about bitching about the cabby after.
1. We ended up getting alot of compiments from ladies around town saying nice car and wow. I ended up getting a hug from some girl who thought i was hot and had a hot car.
2. We hit undisclosed speeds at a rate of acceleration faster than his pos bertta 3.1L


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (tornado jti)*

AHHH Tornado! You know what? That actually happened to me last week. I was shocked. I was like, "Yea, that's an MK4 behind me." But when it passed me, I was like, "Wait...what the...wait...I could've sworn...I know I wasn't wrong...I did see an MK4 grill, didn't I?" I was confused out of my @ss until my mechanic said, "Calm down, baby, you're not crazy, it was probably just a modification you've never seen before." That was ill, though!!! I'm glad you pointed that out...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

What about the other day when I was almost t-boned by an Acura doing like 50 down the Ave? He had to slam on his brakes and come to a screeching hault, and when he stopped, his front end was about an inch away from my driver-side door- got hit in the face by the smoke from his wheels and everything, and what do you think the first thing that came to my mind was? "WHEW, THAT WOULD'VE BEEN THE END OF MY DUB, FOR REAL!!!" It was only later when I was telling somebody what happened when they was like, "Weren't you worried about your own life?", and I said, "Yea, I guess I could've been hurt, too." I tell you, people think I'm absolutely crazy when it comes to my Dub, but I'm a Dub Queen- always have been, always will be (as I stand up and put my hand on my heart to sing the VW Anthom).


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

- you have an MKII that has the top of the line Viper Alarm System(the one with a remote paging unit), a club for the steering wheel, full coverage insurance with no deductible, a part time security company that watches your garage for you on their patrols, a full size custom water proof car cover that cost over 400 dollars, you lock the car turn on the alarm and put on the car cover whenever the car is in the garage for more than 2 hours, and you always have to park somewhere where you can see your car (if you can't see the car, you come out of whatever building you are in every 5 minutes to make sure it's still there or no one has messed with it).
- Your ex recommends "intervention" for your addiction, and when you refuse help, she dumps you. You see that as a blessing because now you have more than enough time on your hands to finish your projects 










_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 4:39 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_even better, at night you see mk4 golf headlights in your mirror. and without seeing it in the light or even a sideview, you realize it is a mk3
with mk4 headlights and you never owned a mk3.!!!


Yep, this happend to me, very cool


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (nstyvdub)*

you might be a dubber if:
you know the number of jettas in your town and what color they are.
you've ever told your wife "it's ok i'll just teach you how to drive stick"
you know who sabatosh is


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

nice!!!


----------



## veearse6 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_
you know who sabatosh is


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if your MK2 shift will go into reverse without having to push it down, and you're the only one that knows the difference between first and reverse. Even mechanics who try to drive your car are shocked when they assume they're about go forward, and go backwards instead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lookanoob (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_you might be a dubber if:
you know the number of jettas in your town and what color they are.
you've ever told your wife "it's ok i'll just teach you how to drive stick"


guilty as charged plus the years on most
for my subdivision alone: 
4 silver (a 2000 gls 2.0, 2002 gls 2.0, 2003 VR, 2004 1.8) 
1blue 2003 1.8 gls
1 red 1.8 Wolfy
that's the EXACT line that got me in my TDi Golf too.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If you and your significant other take separate VW's to the same place so he can take pictures of you driving your VW








And on the way to the same destination you both slow down to admire each other driving your VWs together


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_If you and your significant other take separate VW's to the same place so he can take pictures of you driving your VW








And on the way to the same destination you both slow down to admire each other driving your VWs together









and if you both have the same model vw


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_
and if you both have the same model vw

True story...we do....06 Jetta TDIs


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if your friend who drives a brand new Jetta Turbo is doing 85 down the highway, and you tell him to slow down because he's comming up on the spots where you know all the state troopers hide, but when he asks you to drive, what you just taught him goes right out the window (for you, that is) and you get pulled over and recieve a $500 speeding ticket for doing almost 100.








July 2005


_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:46 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## 2Slo2Run (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you *yell and scream *out loud when your the only one around, but you *check engine light turned off*!


----------



## VdubyahB (Sep 25, 2005)

you have that VW open door jingle set as your cell phone ringtone.......i wish i could do that


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VdubyahB)*

1. People have no idea how to put the car in reverse.
2. When coming back to your car, you circle it once to see if anything thats there now, but wasnt there before as appeared on your car.
3. You know how to remove the headrests.
4. You think the sound of your vr6 is the greatest sound on planet earth, and can identify it whenever there is one in hearing range. Other people just dont get it








5. You know the T in G"T"I does NOT stand for turbo, you know what it means. (about six people have asked.... no, more liked TOLD me that the "T" does stand for turbo.








6. Whenever your out on the road your always looking around for another dubber to throw the shocka to, when you see someone, it makes your day.
_Chris, realize some of these might be re-peats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by ClassyVr6 at 11:15 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## bissinger (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

everytime.


----------



## New _1.8t_owner (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hello, My name is Jay and I am a Dubber!*

I, being a new dubber, have fallen prey to many of these habits already! My Fiance' thinks I am nuts every time i get into or out of the car I do a once around to make sure nothing has changed. I almost have her converted to VW'ism, She loves to drive my 03 passat gls, and any time we get a loaner for service i try and get a different Vdub so she can drive it and fall in love. until she has one of her own she will never understand the commitment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by New _1.8t_owner at 11:27 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## lookanoob (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You use toll and gas station receipts as time slips.
You think there should be separate slightly higher speed limits for dubs.
You've ever wished you could revoke drivers licenses.
You drove a new Mini and wondered why everyone was raving about the handling since it was like driving your Golf.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

you understand the phrase "keep right except to pass."


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Ahhhhh yes, there is little better feeling then droping to third, flooring it, and flying by the "Slower" traffic.


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_










MAN, TOOO funny, but oh so true


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lookanoob)*

You know youre a dubber when...
You printed out an 8x10 picture of your first dub and framed it.
You have all your licence plates of your previous dubs mounted on the wall in your room
You keep broken parts and display them in your room as momentos. 
You keep your whole tool box in the trunk, along with hydraulic jack.
My favorite, educate the sales person at the dealership about the new GLi you are test driving. In fact he liked it so much that he considered buying it. I told him I was going to wait for the GTi, he was clueless.
I always give my car a second or 5 th glace before leaving it. If i can see it from the window, ill stare at it and if Im leving my place in someone elses car, I admire it until it's out of sight. No wonder im single








You wont work on anything that is not german.
Fram is bad, only OEM will do.
The parts guy at Checkers insists that the vacuum lines you say VW uses are actually fuel lines.
You are more excited about your sisters first car (87 rocco 16v) then she is.
You think the coolest swap for your E30 BMW would be to swap in a 3.2 VR6!
I can go on for days!




_Modified by baupfhor at 7:14 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber (chick) if you date nothing but VW owners and mechanics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lookanoob (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

You'd never drive this...








but you'd seriously consider this...








you've noticed this...








looks kind of like this...










_Modified by lookanoob at 11:44 AM 11-15-2005_


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_You might be a dubber (chick) if you date nothing but VW owners and mechanics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DITTO







!!! 
*You might be a dubber if your shocks are broken but you rock them anyways...
(yes im doing it now and my boyfriend did it in the Scirocco. we went from norVA to jersey to south carolina and back.. hehe)
*You might be a dubber if soemthing from your car breaks or falls off and you have the replacement part with tools in the back.. 
(done this too..)
*You might be a dubber if you've seriously considered getting a dub tattoo... or went ahead and got one










_Modified by CabiKat at 3:27 PM 11-15-2005_


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CabiKat)*

1 You might be a dubber if you are the only person in a 5 mile radius that knows how to start a mk2, even before you ever owned one...........................................buckle the belt
2 you might be a dubber if the $500 256,000 mile dented coupe has more significance and protection the the brand new $34,000 silverado
3 You might be a dubber if the baseball bat and towel is in the trunk, but not for game or protection
4 you might be a dubber if altezza's make you hurl


----------



## DPGsince85 (Feb 24, 2004)

*http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2281612*

You put your relationship and your job at risk just to drive an 87 Scirocco. Buy it from me -
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2281612


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if you read all the way up to here.... (which I have) haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_ *You might be a dubber if you've seriously considered getting a dub tattoo... or went ahead and got one










Wow, I really considered that! My mechanic thinks I'm crazy


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lookanoob)*



lookanoob said:


> You'd never drive this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

Mercadies Jeep? the G Wagon?


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Kliener Fuchs)*

I don't remember the model type of the Mercedes jeep she had (it was totaled by some drunk biach, so my Mom took the check from the insurance company and upgraded to a 2005 S500), but it was definately like the one shown in the picture above. I always thought those things looked like a jeep version of a Golf- no schit- I always thought that! And as far as the Scion, everytime I would see the models in the picture above, I would make jokes about them, but would always say, "However, if it was a Dub, I'd probably buy one, lol." That's ill- I thought I was the only one that thought those things. It's nice to know I'm not alone.












_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 2:14 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

there arent any Scions in Canada...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Kliener Fuchs)*

Well, you ain't missin' out on nuthin'


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_

Wow, I really considered that! My mechanic thinks I'm crazy









HAHA, yea im saving up now to get one... i'll post pix once i do.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_
HAHA, yea im saving up now to get one... i'll post pix once i do.









For real? Care to share any details, or are you going to keep it on the DL until you get it?


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_4 you might be a dubber if altezza's make you hurl

HAHAHA


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

always do it
-you get worried when all the random noises go quiet
-you bought your friends dub so it didn't go to a bad owner, even though you didn't have the finanical means to do so
-your trunk has more spare parts and tools than an average person's garage
-you go to gtg's (non-dub) and people flip out that you have recaros
-people wonder why you talk about getting sweet 15" rims
-you need two hands and a friend to help put up the one window with the broken regulator when someone puts it down after you tell them not to


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

I knew I was truely a dubber when, even though I've always loved nothing but Dubs, the first car I bought was a Honda CRX (I know, I know). I threw it in the shop and immediately put $600 into repairs. Four days after I took it out the shop, it was totaled in an accident that was not my fault, and immediately, I just knew it was a sign from God letting me know that I was destined to drive Dubs, and anything else I buy will go straight to hell, and I live by that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_I knew I was truely a dubber when, even though I've always loved nothing but Dubs, the first car I bought was a Honda CRX (I know, I know). I threw it in the shop and immediately put $600 into repairs. Four days after I took it out the shop, it was totaled in an accident that was not my fault, and immediately, I just knew it was a sign from God letting me know that I was destined to drive Dubs, and anything else I buy will go straight to hell, and I live by that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

second that. first car was my dad's 1996 honda accord, i loved that car, but then a telephone pole ran into it....then we got a 1997 civic to replace it. it was fun, but then i bought the gli, and the civic doesn't come close
and another:
-you can't wait to go home for thanksgiving...not to see family, but to drive your dub


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (twerked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twerked* »_second that. first car was my dad's 1996 honda accord, i loved that car, but then a telephone pole ran into it....then we got a 1997 civic to replace it. it was fun, but then i bought the gli, and the civic doesn't come close

((sucks teeth)) knowwhatimsayin'???


----------



## vwjetalove89 (Jun 11, 2005)

or when u crooz around town in your 80 Rabbit and all the young people stair and make faces and all the old people wave and smile.... Or your frinds stand in the cold for 10 min trying to figure out how the door handles work..... are when you get pulled over and the cop ask what is this and you tell him that hes dumb and that its a v-dub and he ends up taking you to jail and making you leave your car on the side of the rode and your one and only call home is to see if the v dub is ok ,not to call a bonds man.... then its save to say ur a vdub nut .


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwjetalove89)*

that happen to you?


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

...if you get caught in traffic at a stop light, and look over at your reflection in a window, and think, "HOT DAYUM THAT'S SEXY!!!" ...and then take a picture because you simply can't resist.
















(Yes, I know it's been said before, but a true dubber wouldn't be able to resist any chance to show off their dub.)










_Modified by Lucky_Mcgee at 10:52 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## vwjetalove89 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes it did and i proudly say the car got home and safe before i did,the wife was a little pissed i didnt call her first but thats ok.


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

...you read DUBQUEEN'S Stories, thoughts, and experiences in the "You Know you Are A Dubber" thread, and don't get upset










_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 7:45 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_...you read DUBQUEEN'S Stories, thoughts, and experiences in the "You Know you Are A Dubber" thread, and don't get upset









_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 7:45 PM 11-18-2005_

lmfao, thought the same thought, hahaha


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you've been back to this thread 100 times and counting


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (GTImeister)*

Some of these were bang on, it's unbelievable.
How do we all fall into the same behavioural patterns with a car.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*

Are you trying to clown me?


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Are you trying to clown me?









Im sorry my friend. Not trying to clown you at all.
You just give us a lot more info than we expect.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_
Im sorry my friend. Not trying to clown you at all.
You just give us a lot more info than we expect.









I was just kidding...kinda...sorta...








I have a bad habit of giving WAAAAY too much information. I dunno, I guess that's just how I am. I'm not very social, except when it comes to my job and my car, and I guess I have gone overboard in the forums a little. I'm sorry- I'll take it easy








I was just so happy to find this website after all I've been through, you know?


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
I was just kidding...kinda...sorta...








I have a bad habit of giving WAAAAY too much information. I dunno, I guess that's just how I am. I'm not very social, except when it comes to my job and my car, and I guess I have gone overboard in the forums a little. I'm sorry- I'll take it easy








I was just so happy to find this website after all I've been through, you know? 

It's all good.


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_You might be a dubber (chick) if you date nothing but VW owners and mechanics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Heh, My HUSBAND is both! I must be a double dubber.
And, you might be a dubber if you suspect there's a foreign object in your oil pan and drop the pan, clean it out, replace and refill in a half hour. Then the 'boys' who are watching you do this in just a sports bra and sweat pants comment on the speed you work on the dub first, then the boobs.


----------



## T3Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*

SO TRUE!
1) the first time you drove a vr6 was the first time you felt like there is a god. I went and bought a 98 GTI three weeks later....
2) You traded the mint tricked Honda CRX for a set of coilovers for your beat up Bunny, and convinced the guy to pay you money also, laughing the whole time thinking YOU STILL got the better deal!
3) You fix the CEL in your 98 by stuffing the VR6into your 87 GT.
4) You buy VW's for good bodies and NOT good engines (its going to get a turbo and rebuilt ANYWAYS)
5) You can REBUILD your engine for less than $500. Including all its new performance parts!
6) you might be a dubber if your a guy and know that the cabby u own is fast.... AND have the slips to prove it!
7) your wife IM's you on the vortex to tell you dinner is ready...
Time for dinner must run!











_Modified by T3Bunny at 2:52 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## T3Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (T3Bunny)*

forgot some...
8) You walk into dealership and the parts manager tells the new guy what engine and year car you have, along with mods. Then tells the new guy to just give you whatever you ask for and ignore the fact that your asking for corrado bits for your Bunny.
9) You ask Dealer lady for oil filter, she says "we don't carry parts for cars that old" so you tell the BEECH the damn part number...
10) You have a pirated copy of ETKA Ebay asked you to send BACK








11) You know how to use your copy of ETKA better than the dealershipo counter guy.
12) You upgraded your monitor JUST so you could USE your ETKA copy...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3bunnysbabe* »_
Heh, My HUSBAND is both! I must be a double dubber.
And, you might be a dubber if you suspect there's a foreign object in your oil pan and drop the pan, clean it out, replace and refill in a half hour. Then the 'boys' who are watching you do this in just a sports bra and sweat pants comment on the speed you work on the dub first, then the boobs.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey, that happens to me, too! I remember when I was working on my car dressed that way. This Dub guy was talking to me about my car, staring at my boobs. He asked me if I was going to keep my car, and I said I don't know, maybe, and he was like, "Well, you should keep them, they're real nice." I was like, "I only have one car!" LOL!!! We both know what he REALLY had on his mind!!!


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

it's all about the boobs. we know it. We just SAY we're dressed like this to not get our clothes dirty to play the game.

I even have my own junk yard outfit. enhances just the right parts so I can get the mammary discount!


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
For real? Care to share any details, or are you going to keep it on the DL until you get it?

Im debating between a few ideas... im not sure whether to keep it simple or to go all out.. i was thinking about the VW/Audi symbol, with the VW inside the audi ring, i thought about trying to make it girly and cute but i cant figure out how, i thought about adding a pic of a cabi to it... but im not sure... i should have my mind set and enough $$ saved up for it soon... then i have some plans for my cabi... I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3bunnysbabe* »_it's all about the boobs. we know it. We just SAY we're dressed like this to not get our clothes dirty to play the game.

I even have my own junk yard outfit. enhances just the right parts so I can get the mammary discount!









HHHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!! Yea when me and my boyfriend go out to work on the cars... i always wear his (clean) goodyear cloths or these torn up jeans (that he's crazy about)... honestly i think its fun being a girl in the Vdub world... although it is hard sometimes when you have to prove yourself.. that always sucks!


----------



## joca (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

- your surprised when someone asks you what the hell rear fogs are


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3bunnysbabe* »_it's all about the boobs. we know it. We just SAY we're dressed like this to not get our clothes dirty to play the game.

I even have my own junk yard outfit. enhances just the right parts so I can get the mammary discount!









Yea, we know how to do it.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3bunnysbabe* »_I even have my own junk yard outfit. enhances just the right parts so I can get the mammary discount!









Damn mammary discount


----------



## Dashboard Monk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3bunnysbabe* »_it's all about the boobs. we know it. We just SAY we're dressed like this to not get our clothes dirty to play the game.

I even have my own junk yard outfit. enhances just the right parts so I can get the mammary discount!









EVIL! NO parts for you!


----------



## kbear (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dashboard Monk)*

The one about revving the car to keep the oil light from coming on cracked me up............








you might be a dubber if you think the Fox was one of the greatest cars.
... if your wife and family buy you VW related gifts for all birthdays and Christmas.
... you describe major problems with your car as quirks ("it's just it's personality.")


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kbear)*

You can tell what the temp is when you start your car by all the noises i makes...


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Kliener Fuchs)*

When the kid at the starbucks drive through asks questions about your new GLI and asks for a ride around the block....
..... and you give him one


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (drayla)*

you might be a dubber if you make corrections to wiring diagrams in the Bently!
ok not fully true, but i did have to make wiring diagram corrections in the Chilton for my 325ix. It would be really nice if the iX was covered in the E30 Bently


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (baupfhor)*

if you've noticed that ever MK# of VW has its owne unique smell.....
every MKII you've ever been in smells just like the other MKIIs you've been in, .........same for Corados, MKIII and MKVI ect.
if you see a road sign for a curvy road ahead and smile
if you dont worry about somthing braking cuz you know your car can fix itself


----------



## a3dubberboi (Jan 29, 2004)

If you look down and notice that your check engine light is off and just as you do it magically reapears


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (a3dubberboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3dubberboi* »_If you look down and notice that your *check engine light* is off and just as you do it magically reapears

Or, if you are glad you've never owned one with a CEL.








...if you grin a bit, even if it's inside, when somebody says "wow, look at that, a _Rabbit_! I haven't seen one of those in _years_..."


----------



## vr-6 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (02Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02Jetta* »_Your alarm doesn't honk when you lock it with the key fob because there are other passengers in your car. car= jealous?? 
You park far away from other cars, your sunroof is tilted when parked. 
You are in the service dept frequently and tell ur service advisors that this is your 2nd home. 
 LMAO so true LOL


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

You might be a dubber if after the purchase of a "newer" dub, it inspired you to bring your older dub, if its not there already, up to par with your new one.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*

you might be a dubber if you buy a wrecked dub on ebay, order up every part you need to fix it, ship all of the parts to the owners place (in PA). Then fly to the other side of the country where you spend 4 sleepless nights in the dead of winter getting the car ready for the 2400 mile drive back to cali. All for a 94 Golf Sport! Man he's a crazy mofo!!


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

i dunno bout you but that sounds like fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (drayla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drayla* »_i dunno bout you but that sounds like fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of course! I really wanted to go with him on this grand adventure! but i couldnt take the time off work. Doesn't make him any less crazy though


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FiZiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiZiX* »_You find this:








amusing...

nice...
You know your a dubber when you have problems determining whether you love your car more or your fiance more...


_Modified by MSGTYetti at 5:19 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (MSGTYetti)*

you know your a dubber when your planning a cross country trip that your not sure your car can make, and you just say "its ok, i can bring every part i might need to fix it along in a backpack"


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

You might be an old school dubber if you think hubcaps suck.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

You might be a dubber when you drive watercooled, and can relate to what the air cooled guys go through during the winter.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_....if you have an abundance of zip ties and duct tape in your tool box.

thats the answer for any mkii

here another:
you know your a dubber when you expect ypur cel to be on


----------



## 1badMKII (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (V cake W)*

you might be a dubber if... it took two seperate times to read this post, and thought of nothing else until you finished it...
you know your a dubber if you work at a carwash and found your euro plate in the drain covered in mud and it was bent, but you pulled it out flattened it as best as you could and put it on after work...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if you consider all of your most exciting sexual experiences to be when you banged it out in or on top of a Dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You know your a Dubber when a fellow V-dub flips you the 'V' and you nearly cry out of joy.
>guilty<


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

howabout when someone twice your age does that to you?


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CabiKat)*

Guess that's why T3bunny's convinced me to turbo the VR6 in the GT once it's running on MS...and when we have money to buy the parts!

After all I gotta proove that I know something, right?


_Modified by t3bunnysbabe at 4:24 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (gltuner)*

we know ya guys want a piece of the action! 

_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_
Damn mammary discount


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*

Ya know if you're a dubber if you have your MkI bunny serviced in at the dealership---even if it's you changing out the funky alternator bolt in the parking lot so you can go home!

-=points to self=- The things you do for your car.....


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

you might be a dubber if the best part of your morning commute is seeing a middle aged slightly balding guy driving his bright red new beetle and he is grinning like a little kid left unattended in a candy store!


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You know your a dubber when... 
1. the first thing you do, even before getting into your car, is tap the dirt off your feet
2. you wash your car even knowing it may rain the next day
3. You have more pictures of your car, than of your girlfriend....








Owning a volkswagen has become more of a lifestyle, than anything else....
This was a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (TjNvrStk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TjNvrStk* »_You know your a dubber when... 
1. the first thing you do, even before getting into your car, is tap the dirt off your feet

every time lol

_Quote »_2. you wash your car even knowing it may rain the next day

every weekend...except the last couple....damn it's cold

_Quote »_3. You have more pictures of your car, than of your girlfriend....

i don't have a camera and my girlfriend gives me pictures of herself so this doesn't apply to me.


_Quote »_This was a great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what do you mean WAS?


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_howabout when someone twice your age does that to you?

lol, well, he was about 28 and I'm 20. My mom is 47 and someone flipped her the 'V' and she gave it back!


----------



## caliente_x (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VdubyahB)*

When you see other Dubs as you're driving down the road and shout "PASSAT!" or "OMG A MARK TWO JETTA!" or (the crowning glory) "OMIGOD LOOK CAITLIN, it's a SCIROCCO!!!! *dies*"
My friends hate me.


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_You might be a dubber if you consider all of your most exciting sexual experiences to be when you banged it out in or on top of a Dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love you. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (StillWishIhadaVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StillWishIhadaVR* »_
I love you. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

And so long as you have a Dub, I love you, too.


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
And so long as you have a Dub, I love you, too.









and me too right?


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_And so long as you have a Dub, I love you, too.


----------



## QuickGuy (Oct 31, 2005)

You are a dubber if you have the coolest car on the planet.


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

O how small of a world we live in.


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You know your a vdubber if...
You get in your car to go to work and sit there forever looking at the front end of the other dub in the garage. Happened to me today. lol
You are constantly looking for another dub 'project' even if you don't have the time or the money. And then you convince yourself that the project will actually save you money.
QUOTE:
ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it..
END QUOTE:
I look back more than once. What is wrong with you?
It pisses you off when people call your gti a rabbit. But you feel bad for them so you take 15 minutes to bore them to death.
Nobody understands you.......
People think that you can fix any car because you completely tore down and rebuilt your dub. But the truth is that your perplexed everytime you look into another makes engine bay. --this happens to me all the time.
mk3....eurobumpers...drool...


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vesvw)*

...if you used the ebrake to hold your big gulp in an MK3


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dell6181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dell6181* »_
and me too right?









OFCOURSE!!!


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_
QUOTE:
ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it..
END QUOTE:
I look back more than once. What is wrong with you?


HAHA! Same here!







I do it usually about....2 or 3 times.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (littleredgolf)*

you might be a dubber if....
when you get off work and you are walking out to your dub and she is parked under a street light you mutter to yourself in a bit of a chanting vibe "you are such a pretty car...you are such a pretty car" then smile like a little kid knowing that she is yours


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if:
Your friend tells you your CEL is on and you tell him not to worry with confidence.
Your gf has to decide if she wants to ride in your cabby and get the ride of her life every time, or take her car and listen to you ***** about how she shifts.
You wash and wax your MKII every weekend even in the winter.
You drive your sunday car everyday.
You park your car in the back alley at work and the hot waitress is walking to work and she asks for a ride with the top down.
And you did







then finaly got her # and got the ride her.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

that is so true, right on every point, if my golf dont want to start, i guarantee the polo will


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_you might be a dubber if....
when you get off work and you are walking out to your dub and she is parked under a street light you mutter to yourself in a bit of a chanting vibe "you are such a pretty car...you are such a pretty car" then smile like a little kid knowing that she is yours









Hey, I DO THAT! I talk to my baby all the time!!!


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*

You might be a dubber if you can't focus during an exam because you keep debating if you're going to polish the lips and color match the centers, or no polished lips with chrome bolts...etc etc etc !


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_People think that you can fix any car because you completely tore down and rebuilt your dub. But the truth is that your perplexed everytime you look into another makes engine bay. --this happens to me all the time.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Your a dubber if....
-You go for drives in your car even if you have nowhere to go.
-When you wake up and look out the window just to see your car.
-You just laugh at anyone that says anything bad about your car.
-You always try to find parking spaces, that dont let anyone park next to you, no matter how far away they are.
-No matter how bad your day was, going for a drive in your dub makes your day.


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
Hey, I DO THAT! I talk to my baby all the time!!!

*raises hand* I'm guilty.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

If your hundred year old grandpa has had less problems then your 4 year old car..


----------



## prfbarto (Oct 13, 2005)

How about when you just go out and look at your car because it's a VW. You smile because it's yours.


----------



## Mr Lurk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Distributer95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Distributer95VR6* »_Your a dubber if....
-You go for drives in your car even if you have nowhere to go.
-When you wake up and look out the window just to see your car.
-You just laugh at anyone that says anything bad about your car.
-You always try to find parking spaces, that dont let anyone park next to you, no matter how far away they are.
-No matter how bad your day was, going for a drive in your dub makes your day.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you wake up at 6am you clean off your car first and snowblow just enough space for you and only your car to leave the driveway and leave the rest of the family to defend for themselves. Then go back to bed until round 3 and go to work for 5.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*

you know you're a dubber when your oil drain plug has 5 sides


----------



## rdrobey (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kamzcab86)*

Hey.... I resemble that remark!


----------



## QuickGuy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (greyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyvdub* »_You might be a dubber if you can't focus during an exam because you keep debating if you're going to polish the lips and color match the centers, or no polished lips with chrome bolts...etc etc etc !









Or which headlights to get, or which grille, or which muffler tips, or whatever else you think of that week.


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (t3bunnysbabe)*

With all the money you put into your car, you can feed a small country, but you do it for the simple fact of being able to drive the greatest car ever made. (the corrado)


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Distributer95VR6)*

I dont know about anyone else but.... I hate using the windshield washerfluid cause I just hate the way it goes on the car and stays on there,yea im a freak lol


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VW PAUL)*

VW PAUL: Im not as think as you drunk i am...


----------



## chris18t (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if your the only who knows how to put ur dub in reverse


----------



## turbodriver (Aug 17, 2005)

you saw herbie fully loaded not because Lindsey Lohan was in the movie but because you knew there were going to be dubs.
you blow $900 on your dub but spend spend $9 on your girlfriend plus the roses you clipped from the neighbors garden. then when you meet her and give her the stuff, she looks at the car and gives you that







look then







. you look at her and say, what did i do?


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (turbodriver)*

have you been folowing me?


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (turbodriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodriver* »_you blow $900 on your dub but spend spend $9 on your girlfriend plus the roses you clipped from the neighbors garden. then when you meet her and give her the stuff, she looks at the car and gives you that







look then







. you look at her and say, what did i do?

dubs come first my man.... you have it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (imjamesiridebmx)*

read them all, I declare myself guilty of all charges. I will go look at my mkII for a little longer. I'm excited about the ride home tonight.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (indianakar)*

i was at work yesterday. like every "normal" day i drove my fox. our secretery had to leave early so someone eltse came in. id guess she was late 40's. as i walk up to the front desk, i look outside and see a car that looks like my fox but a 4dr. i stop for a second and had a closer look. i made a brief look at the office and speeking to the tec guy who i dident recognise just the same as i dident recognise the car, i asked out loud without name "Is that your Jetta?" the guy doesent even look at me, i have a closer look out the window and the old ladey asks, "Why? are my lights on?" i say, "Thats your car? oh no, i was just wondering. i dont see many VW's around here". the car is all in grey primer except for the 4 doors that are a dark red like my fox. i then said "Its a nice car, i drive a 87 Fox, thats parked out back" her reply was "Ohh, i like my Jetta alot too, its a great car, never breaks on me" so on and so forth.
i just found it interesting that i was having a convo with a ladey who was over twice my age about volkswagens...
thats all..


----------



## Mr Lurk (Dec 10, 2005)

You might be a dubber if... 
You stop and stare in awe at any clean Dub, Audi, or Porsche that you see on or off the street, but dont even give a second thought about any other car...


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I dont know about anyone else but.... I hate using the windshield washerfluid cause I just hate the way it goes on the car and stays on there,yea im a freak lol

Oh no brother your not a freak your a dubber, i hate window washer fluid too, sometimes it gets to the point were i cant see out my window but then i figure id rather not crash cause thats woarse.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I dont know about anyone else but.... I hate using the windshield washerfluid cause I just hate the way it goes on the car and stays on there,yea im a freak lol

just do what i do....make your own wiper fluid...
mix 1 part rubbing alcohol to 10 parts water...
doesn't freeze, doesn't streak, and evaporates clean off your car after you use it....
just don't overdo it....just spray enough to clean your window, that way it won't get all over your paint. not that it would hurt it anyway, it's diluted down enough...


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (clklop1)*

i could see where ur coming from but rubing alchohol


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't know if this applies, but thought I would share this dream I had with some of you








I am walking around the main street at my home town and I see that the whole thing has turned into a dealership lot. I am looking to get a new car for my girlfriend when I come across a collection of *MINT* mkII's. I see one that catches my eye; '88 Golf GTI 3-door, lowerd on coilovers, gutted interior (we are talking nothing but a tach, speedo, boost, fuel and a/f ratio gauges, pedals, front recaro racing seats, and steering wheel), full race cage, racing harness, 16v turbo, 5 speed, and its suede silver (kinda odd I think). So I ask the dealer guy to take a test drive, just for sh!ts and giggles. Strap on the helmet, buckle in (safety equipment seriosly happened), and we take off towards the twistiest back road you have ever laid eyes on!! Nothing but S-curves, switch backs, sweeping u-turns, hard lefts and rights, basically anything that would require a regular driver to go 10mph, and here we are, flying through the corners entering at damn near 50!!!
The worst part about it was when I woke up








Greatest dream ever though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

too much gas fumes before bed..


----------



## jayvwman3 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you have to carry a cup of boiling water to open or close yer door all winter


----------



## NeuroW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

You don't yell..........."Your in first gear!" when reversing in a VW.


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (NeuroW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeuroW* »_You don't yell..........."Your in first gear!" when reversing in a VW.









Lol.....ok, I've done this on many occasions except when I go to put it in first, I accidently stick it in reverse.







Then I wonder if people behind me freak out at all. Mwahahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## 92gtivdub (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

dont know if this has been used yet but 
you might be a dubber when:
you see another vw and turn around just to see exactly what it is


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

if you are willing to spend your last dime on something for the car instead of that stupid medicine your wife has been asking for.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (indianakar)*

...you spend six months restoring a Scirocco so your wife won't be seen driving around town in one of those "other" makes of cars.
...you've actually done the math to figure out which bills you can blow off this month in order to buy that set of coilovers before the next GTG.
...some of your closest friends are the dealership parts clerk, people you met on the vortex and vw owners you have flagged down on the street.
...you carry an extra ignition switch and a fuel pump relay in the glove box of your mk1 "just in case," but don't carry a spare tire.
...when you hear the term "widow maker" a jack instantly comes to mind.
...you play Grand Theft Auto and intentionally steal the small nondescript hatchback because it looks like a mk2 GTI.
...your pristine mk4 is parked in the driveway while your rusty mk1 project car is parked in the garage.
...you drool over a set of 20-year-old BBS wheels that are flaking a curb rashed, but sneer in disgust at a set of chrome wheels on a dub.
...you spend hours in junkyards looking for "upgrades."
...your family bought all of your Christmas presents at a VW dealership.


----------



## tnunamaker (Jan 18, 2005)

... you love your '66 Beetle and '96 Passat VR6 with entirely equal passions.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tnunamaker)*

BUMP!! Don't quit now! It's scary howmuch of this I can identify with.


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when your Christmas gifts are too dirty and greasy to go inside under the tree.


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber Dubber* »_You know you're a dubber when your Christmas gifts are too dirty and greasy to go inside under the tree.









i like it. perfect one for the season.


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (indianakar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *indianakar* »_I wish my name was mark, so I could call my first son MARKII 



when this is your sig


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

you might be a dubber if:
the highlight of your is when you read that bughatti (made by vw) is the fastest production car in the world.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

Things stop working, then as mysteriously as that, a week later they work agian.


----------



## xanctus (Dec 17, 2003)

If I am a stupid arrogant who think other brands (especially japanese cars) are bad cars


_Modified by xanctus at 5:47 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## 1badMKII (Nov 16, 2005)

you might ba a dubber if you tell your girlfriend that she should never give you the option to choose between her and the DUB, with a compassionate look on your face...only to know deep inside that you will most definatly not choose her....but let her think that you will


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_you might be a dubber if:
the highlight of your is when you read that bughatti (made by vw) is the fastest production car in the world.


I read about that 16.4 at work and bosted to everyone how its a VW
You know your a dubber when, your buddy calls u up at 2 in the morning and says he got a new dub and u come outside in ur boxers in the middle of winter as to not waste time putting on pants..
My buddy just bought a 24 valve VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (KMSgolf)*

if your girlfriend buys you this for x mas


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

what a gal ^ 
cute too.


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

you know your a dubber when reverse grinding is normal.


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

you know your a dubber when reverse grinding is normal.
you mock your squalling steering noises just b4 or while it does it. when you sing the door open chime when board...in public. do doo dooo!
your e-brake barely werks or is just frozen.
you patiently wait while you car clugs its way to warm cause it "has a lil cold start problem"
your temp/oil sensor wont stop blinking falsely.
you yield to a merging,turnin, or lane changin dubb.
worst farty fart blaupunkt factorys in a mk2 and still insist ya favorite song doesnt sound that bad if you take ALL the bass out.
you have a ski,board,bike rack but not the equip it was made to carry.
you lost the key to the gas cap. or never had it


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jus_dubin)*

nice! where'd she get the dub gear?


----------



## eggsisdubbin (Feb 22, 2005)

you know your a dubber when...
1. you just read all 8 pages of this thread (yeah i'm a little late)
2. It is 3:30 am and you just get home from hanging out at the local vw dealership's cashier's apartment (and you didn't know her before she started working there)


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_when this is your sig

That's right!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (indianakar)*

...you can identify the year and trim level of a dub from three blocks away.
...you actually walk three blocks (past a whole slew of newer and more expensive cars) just to take a closer look.
...you find yourself feeling an unbridled hatred for someone you don't even know because they own a rare or special edition vw and treat it as if it were "just a car"


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_...you can identify the year and trim level of a dub from three blocks away.
...you actually walk three blocks (past a whole slew of newer and more expensive cars) just to take a closer look.
...you find yourself feeling an unbridled hatred for someone you don't even know because they own a rare or special edition vw and treat it as if it were "just a car"

LOL, yep, I was so bad I actually know the headlight pattern of dubs so I can see which ones are VWs at night! I've got my wife noticing VWs too.


----------



## mk2jetta16vgli (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

you might be a dubber if:
the autoparts store asks if you work at the VW dealership


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
no one knows how to adjust the seats
have more pictures of you car then your girlfriend
you patiently wait while you car clugs its way to warm cause it "has a lil cold start problem"



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you might be a dubber if...
...everything in your car must be strapped down/secured in some way
...you intentionally drill numerous holes in a perfectly good air box
...when you start comparing all cars to the e36 m3


_Modified by mikerosoft at 10:11 PM 12-29-2005_


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

you ARE a dubber when you clean your yard....just to make room for another dub.
you might be a dubber if you are already thinking about your next project car.... and you haven't started the one you have now.
you might be a dubber if something funny happens and you think....this is going on the vortex.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (imjamesiridebmx)*

you might be a dubber if you dub is cleaner than your house
your might be a dubber if you cant focus on movies becuase you are looking for dubs in the background


----------



## BunkerKing35 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_you find yourself feeling an unbridled hatred for someone you don't even know because they own a rare or special edition vw and treat it as if it were "just a car"
I do that a lot.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

You realize that Volkswagen and budget don't go together.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ thats a good one about the budget.
Condoms cost$5
gallon of super+ costs $2.50
you know your a dubber if your at the gas station with $7 And..........
you say ƒuck it and buy $7 in super+ and wait til next friday nite.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickedfast87gti* »_your might be a dubber if you cant focus on movies becuase you are looking for dubs in the background

I had this happen last night while watching "Skeleton Key." Kate Hudson drives around in a '65 beetle, and I saw a sequoia green 3.5 cabrio in the background, g/f was like, "OMG!"
You know your a dubber when you go into myspace and adding a fellow dubber to your friend's list automatically puts them into your top 8


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (abawp)*

......when there are more pictures of you car in picture frames than of your boyfriend


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (VwVixEn98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwVixEn98* »_......when there are more pictures of you car in picture frames than of your boyfriend









Or girlfriend.


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

..If you win the lotto and all you buy is dubs..<--My plan..(24v VrT in a bunny..)..


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (StillWishIhadaVR)*

Things like this make your heart hurt







:








http://www.katu.com/stories/82241.html


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_^ thats a good one about the budget.
Condoms cost$5
gallon of super+ costs $2.50
you know your a dubber if your at the gas station with $7 And..........
you say ƒuck it and buy $7 in super+ and wait til next friday nite.

So true about the gas.
You might be a dubber if you are at someones house and they ask you what the hell you are doing looking out the windows all the times, with your car parked outside. Then you use the excuse to see if you locked your doors to run out there and make sure everything is in order.



_Modified by okocim at 12:27 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (okocim)*

you might be a dubber if you trade your perfectly good runnin truck for a dub that sat in a field for 3 years
(best thing i ever did)


----------



## drivegtis (Jun 26, 2005)

.....if you give directions to fellow dubbers by locations of highway on/off ramps


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you take the long way home.................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
every night


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

I quote myself to prove that I'm the maximum dubber...









_Quote, originally posted by *indianakar* »_This is so funny, It's a car, a simple problem on it, and I'm here smoking and walking in circles waiting for the call from the shop like if I was waiting for the doctor to come out and say: It's a boy!


----------



## vwfox6 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (indianakar)*

you might be a (MKII) dubber if you use the ebrake and seat as a cup holder








...... also if you skip going to jamaica for spring break cause you wanna use the money for your project


_Modified by vwfox6 at 12:31 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if........
You don't ask out the really pretty nice girl who keep throwing you clues that she likes you and even tackled you yesterday. But you just brush your shoulder off and act not interested because you know its gonna dip into project budget.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

... You look forward to having to take your car to the dealership, just to see what new complaments you get from VW service department.
... You miss your exit on the exspress way by 5 miles cause you where too caught up in playing "hazardlight tag" with a fellow V dubber
... You bought your VW new a BOV for christmas. ( my wife thinks i needed help )


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

You know your a dubber when 
1) You put your keys on the table and your workmates/classmates go "whats that"







and u reply "its a flip key"















2) Someone tells you there about to buy a new car and u recommend them to buy a vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3) a girl tell you that she doesnt like vw's and insists she likes honda's better, its an instant turn off


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

You might be a dubber if you want to know what 

_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_playing "hazardlight tag" with a fellow V dubber

is...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (CZVW)*

...you get more excited about the mkIII GTI in a recent episode of Mythbusters than you do about them ramming two semi trucks together in the segment which it appears.


----------



## Todesengel. (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_you might be a dubber if........
You don't ask out the really pretty nice girl who keep throwing you clues that she likes you and even tackled you yesterday. But you just brush your shoulder off and act not interested because you know its gonna dip into project budget.

That is the best one right there!! What if shes rich though? Could be more funds for the project.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you saw.........
1x mk2.
2x mk4s.
and no mk1's or 3's in the movie "four brothers"


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_you might be a dubber if you saw.........
1x mk2.
2x mk4s.
and no mk1's or 3's in the movie "four brothers"

lol i saw that movie. how bout if you spent 4 hours washing and waxing the crap out of your car because it's a gift from god to get a 55 degree day in chicago during winter. should have been studying too. didn't eat either.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

yous a dubber if:
you purposly double park so all the cars around you have ample room to steer clear of your ride, and give them more room to open their doors so they dont hit yours..... i owe the city about 50 bucks in parkin tickets


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

'hazardlight tag" damn, you guys will find VW dirt on everyone, its so cool tho how all this stuff is worldwide, i do it with germans on the autobahn all the time. i have to let them catch up just so i can show off again.


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_'hazardlight tag" damn, you guys will find VW dirt on everyone, its so cool tho how all this stuff is worldwide, i do it with germans on the autobahn all the time. i have to let them catch up just so i can show off again.









Come on, some one tell me what "hazardlight tag" is already. I know I must be retarded for not knowing, but, I can't help it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
You'll talk crap about yourself all day, but the second someone says something about your car ... 

soooooooo true i get soo heated wen sumone says sumthing about my car lol


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_No doubt, I will definately send you pics of my Dub as soon as I take them. It's not entirely done yet, but it will be soon. I gotta get new shoes for the winter (ugh). I'm embarrassed to say that I was being a serious woman wearing my chrome all through the winter for 3 seasons, and they eventually rusted out and cracked. I paid good money for those rims ($2200). Should I rechrome them? Hmmm...AAAnyway, I have new chrome shoes on my Dub now, but I'm definately going to replace them for the winter. I have 17's now. Should I get 16's or 15's? 

Chrome on dubs???? sounds like rice. Oh yeah, its great that your a chick and like dubs, but most dubbers do the work themselves, so quit the whining about it and do it.

You know your a dubber when:
you think tear drops are the best wheels ever
you can put the pin back in your brake pedal while driving(old school bug)
You've got a skateboard wheel as your gas pedal









_Modified by Not4show at 3:10 PM 1-16-2006_


_Modified by Not4show at 3:11 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

wow seen this one before like 3 months ago.
if you car is your other wife


----------



## LukZ (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MSGTYetti)*

you can open up your doors without the keys in under 2 mins


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (LukZ)*

or u get heated wen girls call ur gti "cute"










_Modified by vw203 at 2:17 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

u kno ur a dubber when u just read all 9 pages of this, and u've only had ur first dub for a lil over a month and ur only 18 years old...but u gotta love em!


----------



## turbodub4 (May 26, 2004)

havent seen this one yet....
you might be a dubber if... you quit your well paying job to be a lot attendant at the dealer for 7.50/hr just so you can get payed to drive dubs.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if you washed and waxed your dub during the 1 day it was above 40* last week.
Those buckets of hot water were heavy.........


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_you might be a dubber if you take the long way home.................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
every night


----------



## Bferd (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*

If you have ever use "well the harder I drive it the better it runs" consecutively.
Midway though a discussion on Mk1-Mk2-Mk3 progressions you realize the person you are talking to has a blank look on they’re face, so you shift the conversation to someone else.
If you would rather ride a bike or use public transit than drive anything else


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Bferd)*

You might be a dubber if...
Your odometer is nothing but a bunch of numbers


----------



## slowvento95 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*

you own more than one dub..
your odemeter works when it wants...
the car stalls when cold but runs great after
u out more money into ur cars that into ur education
u think of the money u put into all ur vw's and realize u could own a porsche(new and not boxter)
you convince other people to buy one...
u can name all the part numbers off anything in ur engine bay without even thinking, but u can't remember what 5+5 is
ur head turns when u see hot girls in vw's
ur have an account at ur vw shop, and u pay more into ur account that what a new vw car papyment is(91gli>anything mk3 and newer)
time for more
























_Modified by slowvento95 at 3:40 AM 1-28-2006_


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Mine is taht you know you are a VW enthusiast when you cannot afford new work shoes but you can afford a new front mount intercooler for your 1.8 t . Funny how you can rationalize that to yourself , just wait to buy new shoes next summer they will last


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (slowvento95)*

Ur head turns whenever you see hot girls in Vw's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (slowvento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowvento95* »_u out more money into ur cars that into ur education


Yeah we can tell. LOL I'm sorry.....I'm an Ass.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*

when you drive hundreds of miles just to find "the one"


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

you know all the dubbers in your area, and when your passenger spots a non-dubber in a dub and excitedly says, "Hey, there's a car like yours" you get very very very pissed








nothing upsets me more than passing a dub with someone that's really not a dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif what a waste


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_nothing upsets me more than passing a dub with someone that's really not a dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif what a waste 

There's too many of those in the world.









BTW, I did the headlights-in-the-rear-view-mirror thing tonight. Must've been a dubber because it was def. a Mk4 Jetta (or Jolf), but they were HID's or something.


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

You might be a dubber (MK1) if...
you find yourself doing this







because your car won't start in the morning.


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

you might be a dubber if all these jokes make sense to you...
you might be a dubber [mk1] if you'd rather have a 25 year old car thats been sittin in a cornfeild for 20 than a brand new one


_Modified by dubpunk13x at 8:24 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

u mite be a dubber if instead of taking a very important computer test for school (if i pass or not depends on what i get on this test....im not finished and i only have 35 minutes left) cuz uve been on vortex since almost 7am. and u still cant wait to get in ur car and drive


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*

You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.) (this of course is because you will not let anyone touch your ride!)

You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road. (this of course is because you...same as above)
Uh yeah!

BTW: YMBADI
You clean you car, right before it rains because it is your pay day, and you think the car was looking a little dirty.
You have to decide, new dishwasher vs detail job on the ride.



_Modified by Tnewc27 at 2:13 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Tnewc27)*

you might be a dubber if the only "other brands" of car you would even consider buying are Audi or Porsche


----------



## GermanCarsOnly (May 14, 2004)

Lol all of these are so true Its amazing now...my contribution
You know your a dubber when you break your shifter off and you use a monkey wrench to shift cuz fixing the shifter might cost you more then the car itself


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You have owned a Bug, MK1, MK2, MK3, MK4, and a MK5 VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SilverArrow GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverArrow GLI* »_You have owned a Bug, MK1, MK2, MK3, MK4, and a MK5 VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you know your a dubber when you think he is one of the luckiest people alive


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveodeluxe* »_4. only you know how to adjust your seats

That frustrates me... nobody has common sense as to what to do when I say "no, turn the know counter clockwise to recline the seat a bit, no.. TURN it







... yeah, there, ok, I think you got it... no, tuuuuuuurn it"
One to add....
...If you need to provide a lengthy list of instructions when you let someone else drive your car.. the old "if this happens, then you have to do this to make it stop" etc...


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!
How about when they want to move a little front or back.
How many times can you explain?
Two levers!!!!!!!!!! 
the ring is for up and down and the otherone for front and back., no, front and back....
No!!!!!! the round one is up and down.!!!!


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (indianakar)*

If only everyone drove a VW!








I have a power seat on the drivers side on my 06 Jetta TDI... the passengers can deal with the current position or figure it out themselves


----------



## InfamousDJStorm (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (TorontoJetta2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TorontoJetta2.0* »_
One to add....
...If you need to provide a lengthy list of instructions when you let someone else drive your car.. the old "if this happens, then you have to do this to make it stop" etc... 









...or...
When a friend asks to borrow your car, and you see that he is gonna have to back out of the spot, you always have to ask "do you know how to put a VW in reverse"? Of which they always respond, "yeah", but you STILL have to stand there for 5 minutes trying not to laugh while they pretend they know what they are doing.








...or my favorite, you ask them "do you know where reverse is in a VW?", and they reply "yeah" and the above scenario plays out.










_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 5:18 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*

Without fail, every time... I let my father drive my Passat a few years back and I was sweating bullets and trying not to say anything LOL I'm glad I didnt so I can bum his Audi A3 when I am in town for a visit!


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (TorontoJetta2.0)*

...if the main use for your $2500 laptop is vortex and more vortex.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub4)*

hey!!!!
how did you score that job and how often do you work there?
This sounds like a sweet part time job.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*

...you've taught the staff at your local dealership over half of what they know about VWs.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

you go to underground car shows and kick with anyone else who has a VW and treat them like family


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if you go on first name basis with every single person at the dealership.


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

If your wedding day, your bride got to the wedding place on a 1.8t gls Jetta by your request.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (indianakar)*

You're a dubber when you knew the above photo was a mk4 Jetta of some kind before reading the caption (grab handle + window)


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dell6181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dell6181* »_...if the main use for your $2500 laptop is vortex and more vortex.

or VAG-COM


----------



## dub c dub (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (stapleface)*

you break up with your girlfriend because to get to her house you have to drive a mile back an unpaved road and you wouldn't put your patecs through that kind of treatment....


----------



## Vodafone (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (dub c dub)*

You might be a dubber if ...
Well ... 
... You ain't DUBBIN' if you ain't RUBBIN'! 
Dip a d'dub pop POP!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

...you understand the term '3-wheelin' with no references to hydraulic suspension systems.


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you currently don't own a dub but almost cry everytime you see one you want.
You might be a dubber if you have a 2200lb car that can woop a Viper GT-S!
You might be a dubber if your driving down the road and honk/give thumbs up to all other dubs on road.
You might be a dubber if you know the part numbers of every part in your car.
You might be a dubber if you call Porsches Volkswagens, or you walk up to a Bentley owner and say "hey nice VW got a W12 in there?" and they get pissed off.
...you know what "VR" is in German and know what it means


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (CZVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVW* »_You might be a dubber if you want to know what 
is...









basically you flash your hazards everytime you pass a fellow VDub...


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

... You walk around the back of your Vdub to make sure the brake lights are off.
.... and if there on you know just how to kick the brake pedal to turn them off.
...You been waiting on the new mkv gti to come out before you take your Vdub in to get the tail lights fixs so you could test drive it while you wait for your Vdub to get fixed


----------



## Mowgli87 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_... 
...You been waiting on the new mkv gti to come out before you take your Vdub in to get the tail lights fixs so you could test drive it while you wait for your Vdub to get fixed

My plans exactly this weekend. going to get a new side marker on my mk4, gonna ask to drive the mk5 gti.
This is the best thread ever, i never knew that so many people think the same way i do.
now for my input:
you might be a dubber if you have to explain to your dad every time he gets in your car that the hoop on the side3 of your seat is not for the seatbelt, but to access the back seat.
on more occasions than you can remember, you have to tell someone to "Stop raising the seat, pull the handle on the side. no the side... UP HERE!!!"






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ooooo... just thought of another.
you might be a dubber if you drive at insanely dangerous rates of speed not to show off or to make it on time to class, but just for the sheer excitment you get from your dub.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this happened to me this morning. i was like fifteen minutes early for class b/c i was driving fast.
*light buld comes on in head*
Ooo, if i leave later i can drive even FASTER!!!
























_Modified by Mowgli87 at 12:50 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## elkglx (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If your jetta is your girlfriend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (roccog70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccog70* »_You might be a dubber if you call Porsches Volkswagens, or you walk up to a Bentley owner and say "hey nice VW got a W12 in there?" and they get pissed off.


Funny bout the Bentley one. you can do the same thing w/ Lambo people








But why would you call a Porsche a VW? Only a handful of models could really be called so.


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

you might be a dubber if when you try to red your own palm lines all you see is a upside down VW symbol.... i was so happy when i found that.. not sure if anyone else's do that though..


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubpunk13x* »_you might be a dubber if when you try to red your own palm lines all you see is a upside down VW symbol.... i was so happy when i found that.. not sure if anyone else's do that though..

WOOOOOOWWWWWWW





















true!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_But why would you call a Porsche a VW? Only a handful of models could really be called so.

You might be surprised just how many parts on a modern Porsche have little VW/Audi logos on them. It's a much larger percentage than you might think.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

if the weed seeds in the carpet have started to sprout


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Really its the other way around, VW are Porsches more than Porsches are VWs, as Dr. Porsche designed the Beetle and many of those elements were found in VWs until a few years ago. The Cayanne and 924 being exeptions as they were designed to be VW and then became Porshes.


_Modified by bobturk at 7:28 PM 2-23-2006_


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

IF


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

You know you are truly old skewl when you can tell the year of the bug driving past just by the sound (or smell) of the exhaust.
You know the displacement of the waterpumpers by thier exhaust note.
you have separate lists for aircooled, mk1, mk2, mk3, etc...


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You spend three hours outside in -40C arranging the garage so that the third dub (parts car) can fit in a double garage.... If that doesn't make me a dubber Im going back to Ford....


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Carterh)*

...You framed the picture sent with the ticket, for running that red light a few weeks ago.
The light was yellow the last time i looked at it but, its a nice picture.
I need a photo scaner!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_...You framed the picture sent with the ticket, for running that red light a few weeks ago.
The light was yellow the last time i looked at it but, its a nice picture.
I need a photo scaner!

Now THAT is hardcore!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skoty (Sep 8, 2004)

MKIV
Passengers get baffled by the visor mirrors how the light will come on by either sliding the cover open, or leaving the mirror open and shutting the visor. 
Passengers think the middle visor is "silly"
Passengers dont know how to put the armrest down even though there is a huge button to push. 
Instead of folding the back seats down, you just pull em out in 1 minute. 
You will hear the horn chirp of factory alarm over any other horn.
You park next to a nice dub and wait for the owner to come out just to see if they meet your standards. 
You don't even turn your heat on in the winter, you know by the time you get to where you arrive it finally gets warm, even though it is water cooled. 


_Modified by skoty at 12:05 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Carterh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carterh* »_You spend three hours outside in -40C arranging the garage so that the third dub (parts car) can fit in a double garage.... If that doesn't make me a dubber Im going back to Ford....

That a good one!
Here's another....
...if you watch the thermometer and wait for it to just cross the freezing mark so you can run out and hand wash your car. I did that yesterday







I inherited that trait from my Dad who is an x-dubber, now Audi driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (bobturk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobturk* »_Really its the other way around, VW are Porsches more than Porsches are VWs, as Dr. Porsche designed the Beetle and many of those elements were found in VWs until a few years ago. The Cayanne and 928 being exeptions as they were designed be VW and then became Porshes.

The 924/944 was an Audi. The 928 was a Porsche, or at least I never heard that. I am looking it up now.


_Modified by performula at 8:01 PM 2-23-2006_


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_The 924/944 was an Audi. The 928 was a Porsche, or at least I never heard that. I am looking it up now.

ooh yea youre right, my bad








ill change it in my original post


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (bobturk)*

I got a new one...if you're flying in a plane, and can tell which cars are dubs from the air. (I know, I did it the other day)


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you know your a dubber if you spend:
X hours on Porn sites.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX hours on VW sites.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You turn a 240 mile drive back from your vacation into a 300 mile drive just to be able to drive your dub through a particular 11-mile stretch of mountain road that happens to be surounded by hundreds of miles of mountain road, but only that one will do.
(My wife's still mad at me for drving through Deal's Gap to get home!!)


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (bobturk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobturk* »_Really its the other way around, VW are Porsches more than Porsches are VWs, as Dr. Porsche designed the Beetle and many of those elements were found in VWs until a few years ago. The Cayanne and 924 being exeptions as they were designed to be VW and then became Porshes.

_Modified by bobturk at 7:28 PM 2-23-2006_

Yes I believe we all now this stuff. I was just messing around. and hey VW is the parent company, and has been for a while. The point is it's interchangeable for the essential needs of what I'm talking about. This isn't anything technical. But to be technical.....hehehe
You might be a dubber if you know that the 944 was originally in the hands of Audi creators and porsche was desperate for new ideas...looked over the fence and said "hey whats that in their dumpster? get that over here and throw some porswche badges on it." 
You are also a dubber if you know what companies around the world use what parts for VW....Toyota, GM, etc etc etc...almost everyone takes a piece of the VW parts pie, even race teams.


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_basically you flash your hazards everytime you pass a fellow VDub...

Woo hoo! Thanks for the answer!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (CZVW)*

you know you a dubber if you are on the tex untill class starts, and when you get there you are right back on it.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (roccog70)*

VW is the "parent" company, though Porsche now holds the largest stake of shares in the company, apart from Germany itself.

VW isn't the only company to supply parts to many other companies. Many other companies do it. Many foreign (namely Japanese) ones do it under different names. for example, Aisin is Toyota, but has ties back to Borg Warner, and makes trannys for GM, among Nissan, Porsche, etc. GM makes trannys for BMW. its a big cycle, and the reason the world goes round.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a little off topic but i thought it was pretty funny. 
I washed my VW yesterday and today it rain, so i drove the Trailblazer to work and left the VW in the garage. I was in the shop for maybe 15-20 min. And one of my co-workers said, " hey, you washed your car yesterday didnt you!?" i asked him how he knew and he replied because i was driving the SUV.
I couldnt think of a way to put it in a "You might be a DuBBer...", and still get the point across.










_Modified by sault13 at 1:11 AM 2-28-2006_


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

This is a dumb one but I did it:
You chip it to get more power then turn the boost down so you can hear the engine longer.... (It sux wanting to hear the engine rev and going 80mph all of a sudden)


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

you open auto classifieds backwards cause V is at the end of the alphabet


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubpunk13x* »_you open auto classifieds backwards cause V is at the end of the alphabet

YESS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Talus (Feb 16, 2005)

If...
Your headlights cost more than your winter beater
You decide who is driving among your group of VW friends based on Whose car has back seats/ is running/ has four doors/ doesnt have harnesses
Your co-workers dream about trucks that cost $30,000 and you dream about how many clean mkI's, mkII's, mkIII's that kind of money could buy.
You buy a used lap-top just so you could get a VAG-com


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubpunk13x* »_you might be a dubber if when you try to red your own palm lines all you see is a upside down VW symbol.... i was so happy when i found that.. not sure if anyone else's do that though..

That is freaking cool man, nice catch!







4 you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Tnewc27)*

you might be a dubber if you see a dub and you look at the time so you can post that you saw it in your local "SPOTTINGS" thread.
EDIT: I did that today and owned this page.


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you know why your a2 wont start... seatbelt not hooked up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bahama (Feb 19, 2006)

If your parents stuffed you in the closet of a 71 camper to get you into the drive-ins every weekend.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

i once broke up with a girl on the 4th date because she not only slammed my car door she put her feet on my dash, and when asked not to she chuckled me...needless to say i got rid of that chucklehead with the quickness


----------



## Kultur (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.

im in class baby!







wooooo hoooo!


----------



## kent aus kanada (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a Dubber if...
-you've ever swapped in a stock 54hp motor and felt the performance increase (early Type 1s).
-you'd rather drive with the window open in the winter than turn down the heater because you know it would never start again (anything w/ a gas heater).
-you learned to use the clutch properly to reduce whiplash (most boxers).
-you've ever run out of gas in your car because you forgot to switch the lever out of the reserve position when you last fuelled up (early Type 1s).
-you've ever slammed your foot to the floor in the snow and not lost traction (Vanagon Synchro:too much weight, too little hp and too much traction).
-you've ever used 17 litres of coolant after flushing the cooling system (water-cooled Vanagons)
-when you notice that your oil level is down, you also add coolant (anything old and water-cooled except waterboxers).
-when you notice that your coolant level is low, you also add oil (see above)


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_...people get nervous about the CEL and you just shrug it off, only to tell them to get nervous when it goes out


This happens at least once a week.


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

When you work at a golf course and drive the golf cart 18 holes making the VR6 sound the whole way. I'm guilty of this from last week.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

You take your VAG-COM with you to the dealership to buy a car and run a full diagnostics scan on the car before ever sitting down to make the deal. 
I now have the distinction of being the only customer to ever have a diverter valve on the "we owe" for a used car deal at my local dealership. When they took it to the service dept. to have it replaced, the tech asked how I knew it needed one. The service writer told him, "Just put it in. He probably knows more about that engine than you do."


----------



## spoolin'_MKII (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

I dont know if this was posted because I didnt read all 12 pages but you might be one if you cant figure out how to put american cars into reverse


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (81rabbit)*

I was gonna say this, I remember my buddy ripping out his starter because the seat belt situation. There should have been a plaque on the dash telling people to buckle the belt before inserting key. I worked at VW dealerships and we got this call once a month- car won't start and i have tried everything!


----------



## glxboy (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (gsprobe)*

You total your car and worry about finding your next because they discounted the GLX GTI after 2001!!! Determined to find a FULLY loaded GTI you track one down in Michigan, but you live in CA? Do you purchase the only GTI VR6 Silver with Black leather, Sunroof, Monsoon, with the Technology package!? Should you buy one closer without ALL the options you want? Of course not… ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

YOU BETTER BE A DUBBER IF.
you gave up a good time in bed with your gf to go and ride your mtn bike 4 miles to the shop this morning in the rain to go pick up your dub from the shop thats been there since november.
BTW, i did take the bus and ride my bike to work every day since november 5th. I love that bike.
shop owner called up this morning and left me a voicemail at 9am. 
EXACT WORDS: Hey zak, its *** down at the *** auto. Your car is finaly finished i just slapped the tranny back in and your bill is gonna be $450 total. You can come n pick her up anytime.


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

...if you give your parents a daily update on the coilover fund. (even if it hasnt changed from the day before)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (reflexboosted)*

..... if you are ignored on vortex.


----------



## seemlessstate (Jan 25, 2006)

this thread makes me want to go drive the hell out of my rabbit!


----------



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (seemlessstate)*

you find youself staying up late at night trying to penny pinch and see the cheapest way to make a VR6 turbo! ive been doing it every night this week...


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

you might be a dubber if in your my pictures section of your PC you have a folder for MKI's, MKII's, Aircooled's, and EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you deffinitly a dubber if you CONVINCE your parents that coilovers are good. (then purchased them yourself anyway)
You search every VW for possible rare parts, even if its not the generation you drive/own.
Your a dubber if you JY hunt finding a 1987 wolfie with:
MINT full setup dark headliner $45
Mint full recaro TROPHY BIATCH! front n backs $50
Red stripe jetta bumps. 
I didn't even have to use a gun.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You see a beat up, abandoned VW on the side of the road and see it as a golden opportunity.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

you're sitting in your school library reading all of these, instead of working on your project.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

1420: you might be a dubber if you're growing bud in your beetle's budvase


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (gsprobe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsprobe* »_I was gonna say this, I remember my buddy ripping out his starter because the seat belt situation. There should have been a plaque on the dash telling people to buckle the belt before inserting key. I worked at VW dealerships and we got this call once a month- car won't start and i have tried everything!

my mkii has a little tiny sticker on the lower dash that says that. hahaha. i still forget sometimes. Solution. cut the belt and leave it in all the time, only wear the lap.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You take your VAG-COM with you to the dealership to buy a car and run a full diagnostics scan on the car before ever sitting down to make the deal. 


OMG, I gotta remember this one!!!! This one will probably save my ass when me and my wife start looking for her A4


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
OMG, I gotta remember this one!!!! This one will probably save my ass when me and my wife start looking for her A4









I got a new diverter valve installed in my wife's car as part of the deal thanks to that one.


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

...if you know how to open the fuel lid on a MKIII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O.o (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.

LOL LOL 
*points at self* !!!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You take your VAG-COM with you to the dealership to buy a car and run a full diagnostics scan on the car before ever sitting down to make the deal. 


did this when i bought my mkIII


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_...if you know how to open the fuel lid on a MKIII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


my dad took my baby one night b/c his is totalled and got 3 pgone calls on y he can't open the lid.... "unlock the car first"


----------



## DOUBLE DEE (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Horus)*

when you take the time to read this entire thread


----------



## ventogt97 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (DOUBLE DEE)*

you know your a dubber when: 
your gf doesnt like your fast...
you like the ugly seat designs...
you stop a conversion when stock vw drives by...
you know every one in your town who owns a modded vw...


----------



## jakeg60 (Oct 4, 2005)

im enjoying the thought that i am not the only one to do this crazy issh... waving at vw's, and driving along side them even if they dont know ur playing with them is classic.


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

your car want start and you know what needs to be fixed. someone askes you if you need help and you simply say your doing some road side tune ups


----------



## SC_JETTAVR6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (littlewhitebeast)*

you know you're a dubber when:
Like me, you don't have a VW but your love and passion for them drives you to go on eBay and buy a switchblade fob... just because










_Modified by SC_JETTAVR6 at 2:30 PM 4-6-2006_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *SC_JETTAVR6* »_Like me, you don't have a VW but your love and passion for them drives you to go on eBay and buy a switchblade fob... just because 

Probably the best coming from a non-VW owner.







for the love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if you spend $4 on hardware to make a hockeypuck motor mount instead of buying a $80 hydro mount.
While having the time of your life driving your car with a stiffer better driving time.


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (hotvwcurves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_might be a dubber if:
you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot



i always do this. people do it to me all the time as well.


----------



## ventogt97 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (Canadian_dubber_4_life)*

you know you are a dubber if...
-if you forget anniversays, birthdays, etc.. but remember the dates and times for waterfest, show and go, etc


----------



## 18tdub (Mar 27, 2005)

you just read all 13 pages and its 410am and you have class in 3 hours 2 exams and 1 paper that you didnt finish and told yourself you'd do tomorrow and email it to the prof instead... and got student loans to mod your car...

i consider my CEL a mod


----------



## Storm1200 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Canadian_dubber_4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian_dubber_4_life* »_
i always do this. people do it to me all the time as well.









...but you make sure to park on the other end of the lot from a car that belongs to a NON-Dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't know if this has already been said, probably has. 
You know you're a dubber if you always name a VW every time you see one and no on else cares but you. 
I always do that, if I see a VW driving/parked, I always announce it lol.


----------



## Storm1200 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwdude53)*

you know you are a dubber if you stop mid-sentence when a R32 passes, then continue as if nothing ever occured when it disappears


----------



## VW_R32 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (Storm1200)*

that dubber thing is so true i do it all the time!!!


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (Storm1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storm1200* »_you know you are a dubber if you stop mid-sentence when a R32 passes, then continue as if nothing ever occured when it disappears 

mmhmm


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Storm1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storm1200* »_you know you are a dubber if you stop mid-sentence when a R32 passes, then continue as if nothing ever occured when it disappears 

i confess i do that almost like clock work


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you know you are a dubber if you stop mid-sentence when a R32 passes, then continue as if nothing ever occured when it disappears
^ did this today talking to a attractive female coworker. It was a silver one with a sweet ass exhaust tone.


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_you might be a dubber if the only "other brands" of car you would even consider buying are Audi or Porsche

Or lambo, and now bently, and the ultimate: bugatti
You might be a dubber if you know more about the cars then the idiots that work at the dealership.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (cruisinforabruisin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruisinforabruisin* »_
You might be a dubber if you know more about the cars then the idiots that work at the dealership.


Been there, done that:
Service Advisor: "I need you to put a diverter valve in this car."
Mechanic: "How does he know it needs a diverter valve?"
Service Advisor: "Just put it in. He knows more about this car than you do."


----------



## just4me (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if*

You might be a dubber if the first car you ever purchased was a '80 Rabbit and had to have your brother drive it home because you didn't know how to drive a manual transmission....and spent the rest of the night learning the true meaning of "Rabbit" as you hopped all over town learning to drive her.
...if you have ever been cruising down the highway and shift gears and have the shifter fall through the floorboard, coast off the highway, down an exit, hang a left, hang a right, roll into a VW dealership, buy the necessary parts, and fix the car right there in the parking lot with the tools that go everywhere with you. (Well, I didn't, but my husband did.)
...if you have ever traded a mint, stock '78 Rabbit for a '71 Ghia convertible, badly in need of restoration, and wondered who got the better deal.
...if you have ever bought parts for your parts car. 
…if you have ever made plans for you and your husband to drive two VWs to an out-of-town car show because the new baby in the backseat of the Cabby means that you won't be able to bring home car parts.
…You are routinely told that you are crazy because you drive your Cabby with the top down in the winter "as long as it is above 37 degrees and not raining."


----------



## airmanq (Apr 12, 2006)

You know your a dubber when:
***You lower your passenger side window, during the winter, just to hear the turbo whistle.
***You bought the car because of the dash lights.
***You hope and pray that VW changes its mind about their "new" body style.


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

last two posts are great


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you have already setup parts for your tax return check when it comes.
It came yesterday: $493.16
Spent on vw parts: 463.95
rest went to gas.


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
You ignore the VR6 and 1.8T jettas, but drool over a rusted out rabbit diesel
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That sums me up pretty much. I gave about 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif today and got the same back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, you're a dubber when:
- friends come to you to inspect the VW they're considering purchasing.
- you look for engines in the classifieds to rebuild just in case you find the perfect shell.
- read Bentley Service Manuals when you go to bed.
- if you've taken the dash apart before receiving your Bentley in the mail.










_Modified by phatvw1 at 8:42 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

you might be a dubber if your eyes light up when someone tells you they have a caddy but are then dissapointed when you relize they ment Cadillac


----------



## SC_JETTAVR6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubpunk13x* »_you might be a dubber if your eyes light up when someone tells you they have a caddy but are then dissapointed when you relize they ment Cadillac

OH! Hell yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw1* »_
Also, you're a dubber when:
- friends come to you to inspect the VW they're considering purchasing.
- read Bentley Service Manuals when you go to bed.
_Modified by phatvw1 at 8:42 AM 4-22-2006_


yup thats me


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

...You laugh uncontrollably when a Honda drives by with a grapefruit shooter muffler and a tacky body kit, but get fighting mad when it's a VW.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a Life long, soul sold, rehab needing dubber if:

you have convinced freinds to buy dubs
You have convinced enemies to buy dubs
You hum "la cooca-racha" (sp?) after hearing your door chime (some MK2's),
you understand CIS
you have used string to operate CIS
you have string in tool box in car to "fix" CIS in future
you have freinds beleiving you are genius for operating car with string
you believe everyone is capable of being a dubber.... if only they could pull their heads out of their asses.
You know what kind of alcohol your mechanic likes
you drive past a lot full of cars at speed and notice the GLi six rows over and 17 spaces up. 
you feel ashamed and guilt ridden for stopping in at the dealership to see what's new
You purposely bought a Turbo Deisel tranny and took it to your mechanic when you had him replace the clutch
You're on your 3rd, 4th, or 5th set of door handles on your MK1 or MK2, and you did some, most or all of them and the lock cylinders yourself.
you Operate your radiator fan with a button wired in the dash
you have a checklist for starting your car, ie Pinch, don't pull, heater on, start car, radiator fan, radar detector, kiss the four leaf clover, pray to the VW Gods.
your girl makes the ultimatum "either the car goes, or I go" and...... well you know what I chose.
You claim your first car was your dub, even though you've owned three 
"murican" cars and two motorcycles before
Members of the German Air Force tenant unit on your base stop by your car while you work on it to admire and offer assistance for the honor of touching it.
you get in trouble for storing transmission in the bedroom.... by your commanding officer during dorm inspections, or your wife I guess... if you still have one.
you get violent for someone looking at your Scirocco and saying "nice Pinto"
you admire a Mk2 GLi driving next to you, but realize it's your reflection.... then admire it anyway.
people laugh and think VW's are just bargain European cars for wannabes without class, then go buy one after a ride in yours.
People are in general need of a change of attitude, and after a ride they need a change of underwear.
You grudgingly let your freind drive your VW while you drive his Trans
Am.... and get confused because you can't find reverse in the trans am. I'm an idiot.








you consider that Tempo you were given for free (because you wouldn't pay for the stupid thing) as being "between cars" or at the very least "between dubs"
All of your VW knowledge was transferable for your Audi.
You raced your audi on the ice, AND you beat the Subies there too because it takes finesse, not power.
Nissans and Hondas are asking you where the local track is and if they
can come with you.
In an argument with your significant other you ask "why do you need all the minolta bionic, dolchay gulbana, or whatever name brand shoes and purses?" and she responds "why do you need all that Bosch?" and you defend Bosch like it was a blood relative.
You've donated more blood to your motor then any life saving cause.
You have told yourself and fully beleive that donating blood to your dub IS a life saving cause.
You were so desperate to drive that after losing your license for a ticket for unsafe vehicle (modified... er broken front bumper cover), you drive anyway, and get caught... by the same cop and get another ticket plus driving without a licence and he calls your insurance company who drops you, then you drive again the next week and get another ticket from the same cop.... then you lose your job because
you're missing work... then you join the US Air Force as part of a plea bargain. What? This has happened to no one?








You have so many "you might be a dubber" lines that you stop yourself before you get yourself in trouble.


----------



## projecTNightmare (Apr 11, 2006)

you might be a dubber if...every girl u see driving a dub u ask to marry.


----------



## jackal42 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (projecTNightmare)*

Your mk2 steers left, even after you just had the wheels laser tracked!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jackal42)*

... The salesmen at your local VW and Audi dealerships call you at home to ask questions about the cars they sell so they can better serve their customers.
... You test drive a 3.2 A3 Quattro and grumble that it still doesn't impress you compared to your '83 Rabbit GTI.
... You stop to pay homage to air cooled dubs when you walk by them in parking lots as if they were sacred objects in a temple.


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

you might be a dubber if;

- youre back end is smashed up and you have to drive it to school and still think its the nicest car in the lot. (including mercedes, bmw, evos, subies, and even the MB G-wagon hand built in Austria)
- you wince in pain when a non-believer asks why the interior looks like his cousins Audi


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_... The salesmen at your local VW and Audi dealerships call you at home to ask questions about the cars they sell so they can better serve their customers.
... You test drive a 3.2 A3 Quattro and grumble that it still doesn't impress you compared to your '83 Rabbit GTI.
... You stop to pay homage to air cooled dubs when you walk by them in parking lots as if they were sacred objects in a temple.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

how about :you may be a dubber if you make stupid pictures of your vw with a honda stuck in the air filter!!!!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You might be a dubber if. . .
You want to see Wolfsburg more than Munich when you visit Germany.
You play the radio without switching on the ignition while you're cleaning the interior. . . because you _can._
You're willing to spend 45 minutes in line at the auto show to get a free VW pencil holder.
You don't care _what Consumer Reports_ says.
You see a TV news report of a demonstration in the streets of a European or Middle Eastern capital, notice a Golf or Passat parked to one side, and say - "Ooh - a _green_ one!"








CNN's Berlin reporter is doing a live report with the Unter den Linden in the background, and you get excited when you see a Polo or Sharan pass by!
You own a Polo or Sharan. . . and you live in the USA or Canada!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (nstyvdub)*

You feel sorry for the poor sap who traded in his old Jetta for a brand-new Acura RL!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

...You spend three months of surfing the Vortex classifieds and countless dollars on rare parts and accesories for your dub, but won't dare put them on the car for fear of "messing them up".


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

You know if you're a dubber if you can recall VAG-COM long coding without looking it up!


----------



## jcburchett (May 2, 2006)

You think dubber jokes are funny and / or can come up with them off the top of your head.


----------



## Teufel_Katze (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You somehow instinctually knew at age 6 that the brand new (MkII) Golf your parents bought was a "race car" in disguise. 
You convince yourself, and others, that dubs like to be wound out, and continue to do so for weeks in the first VR that you've ever owned even after the CEL is on and the cat smells horrible. I've owned it three months.







My dad always made that "wind 'em out" excuse. 
You also put off pulling the codes b/c you know it's your cat, and you don't care.
You look at a bad cat as an opportunity/excuse for a new TT/Borla exhaust, even though you're flat broke and need a job.
You feel guilty that you are still at stock ride height after owning your first VW for three months. You dispair at the thought of how long it will take to find a job and save for suspension.








You know that you will get the "noob" attitude from others, but don't care, because deep down you have a religious/spiritual feeling about your car, and then realize you might be totally crazy







But then read this entire stupid thread, putting off things that need to be done, and realize that maybe.... you're not alone.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)

You too?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (n2vdubz1972)*

You might be a dubber if a new Honda model beats out a new Volkswagen model for _Motor Trend_'s car of the year award. . . and you are convinced someone was bought off!
You might be a dubber if you know that Volkswagen won the last import car of the year award _Motor Trend_ ever gave (1999 for the New Beetle), and you never let anyone forget it.
You might be a dubber if you tear through a car magazine past the big cover story on the latest Toyota available in America to read about the latest VW available in Europe!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

You think boxy is sexy


----------



## MKHondaEater (May 9, 2006)

Ok im not sure if i already said this cause i did it earlier and i cant fidn where it left off so 
You might be a dubber if you constantly make turbo noises to entertain yourself...


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You think boxy is sexy

um hells yes


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_You might be a dubber if a new Honda model beats out a new Volkswagen model for _Motor Trend_'s car of the year award. . . and you are convinced someone was bought off!


AND ...you read the new mkV GTI vs. Civic Si test in Motor Trend and get completely furious that they used a GTI with all season tires and 17" wheels while the Honda had $200 extra option summer tires. THEN, gave first place to the civic based on its track performance.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
AND ...you read the new mkV GTI vs. Civic Si test in Motor Trend and get completely furious that they used a GTI with all season tires and 17" wheels while the Honda had $200 extra option summer tires. THEN, gave first place to the civic based on its track performance.









I was just think when Honda put the 3rd-generation Civic and the original CRX on sale and _Motor Trend_ put them on the cover, had a very long article about how wonderful they were. . . and a "Road Test Europe" article on the Volkswagen Golf 2 in the same issue rhetorically asked, "Will bigger and better be enough?"







By the time it got here, _Motor Trend_ wrote about it, alright, but the issue it appeared in gave more attention to a Pantera sports car. The cover had a Pantera with a panther and not-so-beautiful model standing next to it.







The Golf got a corner "passport" photo.








So. . . you might be a dubber if you skip the Pantera feature in a car magazine and go right to the latest Volkswagen news!


----------



## VdubHotness (May 10, 2006)

u know u are a dubber if u have no life, and u sit on these forums all day masturbating to Vdub info....


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (VdubHotness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubHotness* »_u know u are a dubber if u have no life, and u sit on these forums all day masturbating to Vdub info....

You know you are a "closet dubber" when you don't own one but waste *your* time on forums and harass people that do.


----------



## chirilla (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

you know you are a dubber when you dismiss everything consumer digest says. me
when the dealer calls you to let you know that they have a new model in.
when you are willing to go cross country in your 91 gli
when you are indiferent to spending $500 on a MK5 Fast figure and you do not own a MK5
when your friends are coming over in 745s, M3s, 968s and RLs and you say to yourself. i would sell that thing so fast and do a stage 2 supercharger VR6 swap on my MK2.


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (chirilla)*

nope ,i dont care bout nuthin unless its a dub,or is dub based,, i heard someone somewhere say"vw guys are as hardcore as harley guys!!!",,,i totally agree!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

The ultimate dubbers would be the 49,533 Americans who took delivery of a brand-new 1993 Volkswagen when everyone else in the USA was asking, "Are _they_ still selling cars here?"












_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 4:27 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*

You know "Automatic Stickshift" is not an oxymoron.
Your marriage to a rich woman doesn't work out and you don't care about the money in the divorce settlement - all you want is her VW! 
You think driving a rented Lupo (or Fox) through Paris traffic is cooler than seeing the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

You might be a dubber if you spend hours on Wikipedia adding VW information to every relevant page you can find.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_You might be a dubber if you spend hours on Wikipedia adding VW information to every relevant page you can find.









HAHAHA, I think that is a more serious condition than just being a dubber.


----------



## VDubDTox (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (dub c dub)*

You know you're a dubber when no one but you is allowed to have drinks in your car. Then you really piss em off when you ask them to hold your drink (cause it won't fit in the cup holder) so you can shift.


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (VDubDTox)*

heh,cupholders,lol,,did ya know vw figured out why they werent selling cars back then(early90s),yea ,it was cause they didnt have cupholders,they couldnt understand this,,,but they put em in,,,,hah cupholders???in my a1??no i like to spill coffee on myself every morning as i drive like a nut to work,,by the time i get to work,it looks like i wet myself usually,no wonder people look at me funny.....,they say,did ya wet yerself??i say:no i drive a rabbit!!!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

Actually, you might be a dubber if you agree with this statement from the engineers in Wolfsburg: "Cars are for _drifink_ und _gettink_ place to place, not _eatink_ und _drinkink_ und _hafink_ a party in."








I have cupholders. I nver use them. They're so un-German!


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_Actually, you might be a dubber if you agree with this statement from the engineers in Wolfsburg: "Cars are for _drifink_ und _gettink_ place to place, not _eatink_ und _drinkink_ und _hafink_ a party in."








I have cupholders. I nver use them. They're so un-German!








exactly, times one bajillion zillion..........they laugh at us for eating/drinking in our cars they cant understand why we would wanna do that,,but no we want freakin living rooms on wheels,big ol' barca loungers
















see my radio??yea ,it means i like to drive my car!not spend money on extra crap to slow me down










_Modified by TurboniumHillfolk at 11:42 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

your a dubber if your on the tex every single day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_your a dubber if your on the tex every single day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

multiple times a day looking for new topics and searching for things you dont have money for but want badly


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You think boxy is sexy

couldn't be any more correct


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboniumHillfolk* »_










...when you smile at this old-old-school base-model Rabbit dash (single gauge/separate warning lights).


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (black_sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black_sheep* »_
multiple times a day looking for new topics and searching for things you dont have money for but want badly









LOL so true.....for me even at work I do the same exact thing, no matter what room I'm in at work there's a comp, and you guessed it, I'm on the Tex


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

Ill give you one guess on who's working right now. I've had this thread bookmarked from the beginning and check it everyday to see if there is new stuff i can laugh at. This is fantastical.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (willy_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willy_dub* »_You know your a dubber when 
You put your keys on the table and your workmates/classmates go "whats that"







and u reply "its a flip key"

















And, you might be a dubber if you keep your flip key fob hanging out of the rim of your pocket to keep the emblem on the fob from wearing off!


----------



## yonkersMKII rocco (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

you might be a dubber if you get constantly yell'd at by your g/f or wife in some cases.. about how your dub is more important then they are or your priority list is the falowing

1.car
2. family
3.her 
or as soon as you get on the computer she screams because you spend more time on vortex then with her..


----------



## kent aus kanada (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_I have cupholders. I nver use them. They're so un-German!









I don't have cup-holders because getting a coffee-to-go takes 30 minutes longer than a sit-down, drink-in coffee because they have to look for the take-out cups








...and I don't mind


----------



## black_bug (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (kent aus kanada)*








if you can't figure out how to put other cars in reverse


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (black_bug)*

You see a Ferrari F430 on the road and think "Hmmm... nice car," and don't make a big deal out of it Ten minutes later you see a mk1 Scirocco and you get all excited then chase him down so you can get a closer look.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You see a Ferrari F430 on the road and think "Hmmm... nice car," and don't make a big deal out of it Ten minutes later you see a mk1 Scirocco and you get all excited then chase him down so you can get a closer look.
 THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jimbow)*

Your only choices for a rental car in Europe are a VW Jetta (no longer Bora), a Peugeot, and a Fiat - and even though there are plenty of Jettas back home, you rent the Jetta anyway!


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (black_bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black_bug* »_







if you can't figure out how to put other cars in reverse










haha thats so true.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

You bought a Vanagon when everyone else was buying Chrysler minivans!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

You saw the "Puerto Rican Day Parade" episode of "Seinfeld". . . and you were happy that "Maroon Golf" got the last laugh when Jerry's Saab ended up in a brownstone vestibule!

















_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 4:38 PM 5-16-2006_


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_You saw the "Puerto Rican Day Parade" episode of "Seinfeld". . . and you were happy that "Maroon Golf" got the last laugh when Jerry's Saab ended up in a brownstone vestibule!
















_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 4:38 PM 5-16-2006_


LOL







.............You see I'm at work reading and posting it's an addiction


----------



## Yetta1.8 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

...when you dont mind the smell of crayons


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

you say to yourself after you get 14" of rain in 5 days that the 2" on the front floor of your cabby isn't bad.


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

you get depressed when you get 14" of rain in 5 days cus you can't work on your f'n cabby :/


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

When the sun comes out, you pull your project cabby out into the sun and the reason you tell everyone is to dry out the mold/mildew, when in reality, you just want to see it with the top down and in the sun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unpimpedgti (May 16, 2006)

*Re: you might be a dubber if...*

You place your new dub order with the sales rep 2 months before he can even place the order


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

.....if u get mad at the person sitting next to you because he opened the door before u could roll the windows up. GAWD!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_.....if u get mad at the person sitting next to you because he opened the door before u could roll the windows up. GAWD!






























My wife does that to me all the time.
...When you're so used to being able to roll the windows up with the key off that you attempt it in your Scirocco and realize that you have to turn the car back on.


----------



## VDubDTox (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

You know you're a Dubber if your Dub is pristine and clean and you're wearing the same pair of shorts for the third day.








You're a die hard dubber if that pair of shorts has a grease spot on them from when you were fixing the sloppy shifter on the first day.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: you might be a dubber if... (unpimpedgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unpimpedgti* »_You place your new dub order with the sales rep 2 months before he can even place the order









and get H&R coilovers for it before you know you can even get the car!!!!
youre nuts!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: you might be a dubber if... (jhayesvw)*

you are actually repulsed at yourself for having a dusty dash, and a few patches of dirt on the floor mats















youre debating wether or not you want to take out the aftermarket headunit and put in the stock one to be more oem

you are dead broke and gas costs 3 bucks a gallon, but still go on a 43 mile drive just because it was a nice day out








you still show off the window trick any chance you get (mk4)


_Modified by antonovc at 12:50 AM 5-17-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: you might be a dubber if... (antonovc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonovc* »_you are actually repulsed at yourself for having a dusty dash, and a few patches of dirt on the floor mats

















Or, you're repulsed at yourself for wearing down your floor mat with your heel, and you're doing everything you can to make sure a hole doesn't form in it on account of Mark IV Golf/Jetta driver's floor mats being _so damn hard to remove. . ._
And for using Krazy Glue to fix some trim where you should have used 3M adhesive because some Krazy Glue seeped through and shows a bit, even though it's no big deal and you can hardly notice it!


----------



## VR6 BABY (May 7, 2006)

*Might be a Dubber when*

When your girlfriend says your obsessed, and you get the biggest smile on your face from her saying that.








When you spend your days off going to the many wreakers around just to see if they got anything good.








When you get a discount on parts and labour at the dealer, just cause your there all the time and they feel sorry for you. (it's true)








When you laugh at the losers in Hondas, because they are played out. Not original like dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: you might be a dubber if... (Steven Maginnis)*

youre debating wether or not you want to sell your perfectly good mk4 daily to buy a mk2 that you would turn into a daily driven gokart, with nothing but a rollcage, two racing seats, a steering wheel, a tach, a speedo, and a few other gauges







(with like 250 hp)


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Might be a Dubber when (VR6 BABY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 BABY* »_When your girlfriend says your obsessed, and you get the biggest smile on your face from her saying that.










haha, or you actually are complimented by this statement, and so you say thank you















thought of another one..
when someone compliments your car, even if its just like oh i like these seats, you take it personally, and its as if they just said you are the man 


_Modified by antonovc at 10:38 AM 5-17-2006_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You think boxy is sexy

You might be a dubber if....
You're hardcore into Mk 1's and Mk 2's but never liked the Mk 3's because they were "TO ROUND"!??
You're pissed because the Mk V Jetta looks like a three year old Corrolla S and you'd "beat it like a red headed step child", but you'd still consider it because you know it's still superior to anything else in the price range.
You think the current range of BMW's look to Flamboyant
You don't consider Boge's (apparently now Sach's) an upgrade, just an OEM replacement until you can afford the Bilsteins you want


_Modified by Rave Racer at 4:21 PM 5-17-2006_


----------



## VDubDTox (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

If you get mad when something breaks on your dub, not because you have to buy parts but because there's a chance it will have to be ordered leaving you unable to drive your dub.








If installing said part gives you joy because you have an excuse to put new parts on your dub.








If you think your stock rims are the best rims money can buy.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubDTox)*

You might be a dubber if you know "fast" is a noun as well as an adjective. 
You might be a dubber if you thought the Squareback was as gorgeous as a Ferrari.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_
You might be a dubber if you thought the Squareback was as gorgeous as a Ferrari.

Scratch that.... Notch back


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you have to call your car a wh***e, B%&$h, just to get it to start.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (The Green Bastard)*

you might be a Dubber if....you sit on the Comp 24/7 and fall asleep on the comp to wake up and your still on the TEX...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Scratch that.... Notch back


They're gorgeous too!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

You might be a dubber if you think Heinz Nordhoff was a greater postwar leader than Harry Truman.


----------



## 9204 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vr6fanatic)*

- you feel guilty if you drive a VW less than 200,000 miles because it had so much life left in it
- you have more wheels in your basement than the local junkyard
- you traded an E36 M3 in for a VW and feel like you're home again
- you get another VW even though your 92 GTI 2.0 16V was so unreliable that you established a life-long friendship with the owners of the local VW race/repair shop
- when you see that Consumer Reports rates a new VW reliability as unknown you think there's a chance that this time it will be better
- you kept a screwdriver in your car so you could release the frozen p-brake on your MkII 
- you knew exactly where to hit the p-brake (and could do so without getting dirty) to get it to release
- you've used rubber bands to keep your windshield washer sprayer from constantly activating
- you convinced your parents to store your GTI in their 1 car garage for 2 months in the dead of a New England winter while you're out of the country and didn't feel bad about asking them not to drive it
- your friends offer to move the crap out of their garage that hasn't seen a car in 10 years so you can put your VW in when you hear there's a hail storm coming because they know how devasted you'd be if your car got dented (and you didn't even ask)
- people mistake your 100,000+ mile car for a new car because it doesn't have any dings
- you remember exactly where you were when you got that one door ding
- you have a rating system for parking spots that factors in distance to other cars, slope, proximity to shopping carriages, likelihood the car next to you will have more than one person in it, closeness of lawn (mowers kick up rocks), potential for tree sap, etc.
- it's understood that if you go out in your car, the walk from the parking lot to the mall/restaurant/etc. will be a long one
- your passengers don't point out empty parking spots unless they are corner spots
- you thought the best thing about having an apartment with heat included in the rent is that you could wash your car in the winter by hooking the hose up directly to the water heater (after turning it down)
- you put on extra layers so you can keep your windows open to hear your exhaust better
- you roll your windows down and open your sunroof at every stop sign and tunnel to hear your exhaust better
- you think the best thing about heated seats is that you can keep your windows down at lower temperatures (see above)
- you get annoyed if you can't keep the revs/mph high enough for the R32 exhaust to go into loud mode (flapper switch mod planned this weekend)
- you get upset whenever you hear someone revving their engine before the oil is up to temp
- you don't consider a trip to be complete unless you hit redline at least once
- you think getting 20,000 miles out of a set of tires is pretty good



_Modified by 9204 at 8:32 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (9204)*

It's raining out and you see this as perfect time to go out in your car. . . because with cycling and yard work ruled out, you have nothing else to do outside!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (9204)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9204* »_ you think getting 20,000 miles out of a set of tires is pretty good

...and you actually brag about this to other people who look at you like you are insane! I got 22k out of a set of Falken RT-215s and I just replaced them with RT-615s. Can't wait to do it all again in another 20k!


----------



## 9204 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

Oh, forgot the best one [true story, but it wasn't me]:
You propose to your girlfriend by zip-tying an engagement ring to the dipstick of her Passat on the day you ask her to check her oil and then leave if there for 3 days until she actually does check the oil [and says yes, by the way]


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (9204)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9204* »_Oh, forgot the best one [true story, but it wasn't me]:
You propose to your girlfriend by zip-tying an engagement ring to the dipstick of her Passat on the day you ask her to check her oil and then leave if there for 3 days until she actually does check the oil [and says yes, by the way]



And you and she honeymoon in the European city you consider the most romantic of them all. . . Wolfsburg!


----------



## dirtybird (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Steven Maginnis)*

if every monday you call your dealer and ask about the latest recall
if you keep spare wheel emblems in your glovebox

if you know what a dipstick funnel is

if you park a foot away from the parking curb


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

You get into an accident and check the dub before you check yourself.
You rush through an importan test so you have more time to think about the next mod.


----------



## Mr.Green (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*

If you feel realy old driving one when your over 21


----------



## rabbitracer13 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Green)*

you know your a dubber when you own a MK1 and laugh at people who drive newer cars


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitracer13)*

You're at an arts and crafts fair, you're looking at photos taken in Avignon, France at as photographer's fair stall, and your eyes fixate not on the romatic centuries-old streetscape but on the VW Golf (and what looks like a Lupo in front of it) in the background. True story - happened to me today!


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

The only reason you read all 15 pages was b/c your car is in the shop.


----------



## GTIRedStripe (May 16, 2006)

U know ur a VDubber when...
u constantly remind ppl "its not a golf, its a GTI"
u wave at other volkswagen drivers just cause they're driving a vw
on your way by the vw dealership, you turn in, drive a lap around the lot, then drive out.
u constantly look at vws for sale... even though u already own a few.
haha i do all these.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (GTIRedStripe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRedStripe* »_U know ur a VDubber when...
u constantly remind ppl "its not a golf, its a GTI"
u wave at other volkswagen drivers just cause they're driving a vw
on your way by the vw dealership, you turn in, drive a lap around the lot, then drive out.
u constantly look at vws for sale... even though u already own a few.
haha i do all these.

Thank the good lowd I am not the only one 
By the way,,,page 16,,OWNED


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDriveA96Passat* »_The only reason you read all 15 pages was b/c your car is in the shop.

or at university during finals week just thinking about what needs to be fixed next

you scratch out the motorola sign on your cell phone. fill in the scratches. sand it smooth and paint a vw emblem on it.







(pictures coming soon)


_Modified by black_sheep at 10:13 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## AndrewJSnook (May 15, 2006)

When you spend 3 hours a day looking through VW's for sale. For the PAST 4 MONTHS


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (AndrewJSnook)*

You go to your local VW dealer to buy touchup paint when you don't need it. . . just to get another look at the new Rabbit!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (AndrewJSnook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewJSnook* »_When you spend 3 hours a day looking through VW's for sale. For the PAST 4 MONTHS


been doin that for years.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (AndrewJSnook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewJSnook* »_When you spend 3 hours a day looking through VW's for sale. For the PAST 4 MONTHS

i wouldnt look on the vortex if you only want to spend a grand


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

You would actually consider bidding on one of these.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_ You would actually consider bidding on one of these. 

It's over $100 with a day and a half to go!!!!! I'll never admit I'm less of a dubber then anyone else but somebody is nuts..... I'd just go buy the GTi to get the damn thing. But I'm also more old skool so that entire thing is a little on the wrong side of the Dub timeline for me.
On a sadder note, you might be a dubber if you've just found out that the character bumble bee in the Transformers movie is now going to be played by a ******* 70's Camaro (smokey and the bandit, rockford files era)..... and you are understandably upset almost to tears. Is nothing sacred?!!!!!!


----------



## VWH9011 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (dub c dub)*

you bookmark this page so you can keep reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWH9011)*

You take pictures of your car for your family album, not for insurance purposes - like it's your baby! Which it is!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.
you know your a v dubber when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

HEY! I resent that comment!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Thankyou KMSgolf...Yea, man, it's hard as hell trying to get dudes to respect my schit, regular dudes, mechnics, even Dubbers dudes. For the longest time to mechanics, I'd be like, "I want my 4 door Golf transformed into a GTI-like body. Can you do "this"? Can you do "that"?" They'd be like, "You don't need all of that, Babygirl. Just leave it- your car is fine the way it is", rubbing me on my back and pinching my chin, like I'm some fragile naive b!tch. Nobody wanted to do the work, even after I let it be known that I had the money to pay for the work. It's like they were passing up the money just because they didn't wanna see a female with a tricked-out Dub, and it was worse, because I (only) had a 4 door Golf. I would see them crowd around with other dudes and all of their Dubs talking about what they have done to their cars and what they're gonna do, while I blend in the backround in my little piece-of-schit factory original Dub, just like they would expect a woman to have if she had a Dub. Just as I was about to give up and get rid of my schit, I came across the most awsome VW mechanic who has done more cosmetic work in 2 months than I have tried have done in 5 years, and it's almost finished. I already had 17" chrome with a custom paint job, and he has added custom door panels, custom headliner, custom Recaro seats, custom GTI body trim w/roof antenna, converted Euro taillights using Ebulb trays, rewired the battery to the trunk, custom trunk popper on the dash, and to top it off, he dropped my Dub to a GTI level with all new suspension. I think the only cosmetic work I have left is a newer paint job which I will have done next Spring, and the exhaust. I already have a racing exhaust, but it's WAAAAY too loud for anybody's taste. But I'm getting different racing exhaust, no doubt. I was thinking of doing a Corrado grill but I dunno if I really want to do that. But now, thanks to him, I'm proud to be driving my schit, and now everybody, including my former mechanics, see that I was dead serious about what I have been saying I wanted to do to my car all these years. But to you and all other Dubbers that respect me as a female Dubber, much love, and to everybody that didn't believe I could be a true Dubber just because I'm female, just because I ONLY have a Golf, you can go fiduck yourselves, for real though... 

_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:55 PM 10-30-2005_












































Well said.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (RoadRunner219)*

And yet, ironically, VW's have garnered a reputation for being chick cars. Not just the convertibles. The entire brand!








Incidentally, you know you're a dubber when your girlfriend likes disco and you like rock, she likes Hollywood blockbusters and you like Woody Allen and foreign movies, she likes rollerblading and you like cycling, she's a Republican and you're a Democrat, she wants a house in the suburbs and you want a brownstone in the city, she likes to go to Las Vegas for a vacation and you want to go to Paris - the _real_ Paris, not the fake Vegas one - for a vacation, she reads bestsellers and you read the classics, she watches ABC and you watch CBS. . . but you stay together because you both like VW's!
With that much in common, it's only inevitable that you fall in love.










_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 3:19 PM 5-26-2006_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_And yet, ironically, VW's have garnered a reputation for being chick cars. Not just the convertibles. The entire brand!








Incidentally, you know you're a dubber when your girlfriend likes disco and you like rock, she likes Hollywood blockbusters and you like Woody Allen and foreign movies, she likes rollerblading and you like cycling, she's a Republican and you're a Democrat, she wants a house in the suburbs and you want a brownstone in the city, she likes to go to Las Vegas for a vacation and you want to go to Paris - the _real_ Paris, not the fake Vegas one - for a vacation, she reads bestsellers and you read the classics, she watches ABC and you watch CBS. . . but you stay together because you both like VW's!
With that much in common, it's only inevitable that you fall in love.









_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 3:19 PM 5-26-2006_

Let's see,
Me, rock; the wife, contemporary Christian.
Me, horror movies; the wife, Disney movies.
Me, hiking in the mountains and sleeping in a tent; the wife, a posh hotel room.
Me, 4-star restaurant cuisine; the wife, Olive Garden.
Me, casual clothes; the wife, business attire.
The six dubs we share between the two of us -- a match made in heaven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by the_journalist at 11:14 AM 5-26-2006_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you spent the night in your car waiting for daybreak so you can save a few bucks instead of sleeping in a motel/hotel on a road trip.


----------



## zepicurean (May 30, 2006)

you might be a dubber if you can't wait to get back to the mainland because there is nowhere to drive in Hawaii!!
.....if you are getting on the highway and you slow way down to let the cars in front of you make some space for your dub to open up


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

You might be a dubber if every where your car is serviced something else (sometimes exactly what was worked on) is broken by the mechanic.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

You have twenty dollars left to your name, stomach's growling and you know that the car needs gas. Oh well berries never killed bambi, give me twenty of premium please....


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you spend $80 on a master cyl, 11mm wrench, brake fluid, and a 2nd trip for vise grips so you can finish replacing your master cylinder. INSTEAD of taking your gf out that night.
took me about half the time the date woulda taken so i took her out for ice cream after.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

u might be if....grandma brought back photos of cathederals n stuff from her trip to europe, and you scour the periphery for dubs







and don't even see the landmarks in the pics


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_You might be a dubber if every where your car is serviced something else (sometimes exactly what was worked on) is broken by the mechanic.

Ha, just happened to me, I took it in to get the clutch pedal welded back on and they melted the safety switch.
You might be a dubber if you still drive it for the week it takes to get the switch in.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*

You want to plan a bike ride past the nearest VW dealer - even if it's seven miles away - just to see if the new Rabbit is in!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (IDriveA96Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IDriveA96Passat* »_
Ha, just happened to me, I took it in to get the clutch pedal welded back on and they melted the safety switch.
You might be a dubber if you still drive it for the week it takes to get the switch in.

My fuel distributor dropped an internal spring once and wouldn't keep the mixture right. I tied a string to the plate in the top of the airbox and routed it into the cabin through the passenger window. You might be a Dubber if: you controlled your fuel flow with your shifting hand by pulling on the string for two weeks until you could locate another Fuel distributor.


----------



## projecTNightmare (Apr 11, 2006)

You know your a dubber if u go out to ur car and look for ways to make the car look cleaner...happens to me all the time


----------



## kennykyle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (yonkersMKII rocco)*

you know your a dubber when your in class and get in trouble for using your cell phone to post on vortex


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (kennykyle)*

You have a laptop computer in the car with an internet browser to search the Vortex, VAG-COM, Lemmiwinks, an electronic copy of the Bentley manual, and nothing else installed on it.
Your best friend gets orders from the military to go to Germany for a couple of years and you aren't bummed he's leaving because you are too busy trying to figure out how to pass off a couple of sets of euro bumpers and other rare euro parts off as part of his household goods on his return trip to the states.


----------



## longingforvw (Jun 2, 2006)

when you take pictures with your cell phone/camera of other vws on the road, to post on your vw directory at home.
when you cry because your old vw has to be put down, and you feel your losing a family member.


----------



## longingforvw (Jun 2, 2006)

when you relocate to a new city, you look for the nearest vw dealer and live within a 5 mile radius so that you can take it in for repairs frequently/and look at new dubs.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

You might be a dubber if....
You see the gumball rally on Speedvision and start to daydream of driving it and if money were no object your team would be two Mk 2 Jettas with supercharged VR6's in the rear and in the front and then get drunk and post on vortex and think it might actually happen..... someday


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTIRedStripe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRedStripe* »_
u constantly remind ppl "its not a golf, its a GTI"


When you constantly remind people that their GTI is, in fact, a Golf.
Believe it.


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (mikerosoft)*

this is a funny thread, just the other day i was listening to jeff foxworthy on the xm and thought about some "you might be a dubber" things. lets see i got a few
-when 3/4ths of your clothes have at least one visible oil stain from your dub, so therefor there is nothing wrong and people who point it out to you are idiots (happens all the time)
-when every idea you have for a tattoo has a vw in it somewhere
-when you have an aircooled drag scene from bug-out depicted in ink on your right calf, waiting for the money to get the watercooled race on the left one (my uncle)
-when you are telling the dealer more about the car he is trying to sell you than he knows (i do this from time to time for the fun of it)
-when you dont wash your hands to eat after working on your dub and tell those that ask "if its good enough for her (point to vr), its alright for me."
-when you spent every summer helping your uncle with his aircooleds and going to vw events since you were 4
-the only cars you have ever owned have been volkswagens, and you have no intention of ever changing that. 
-when your girlfriend breaks up with you and cites the car as one of the biggest reasons for leaving, and you get offended. 
-when you have heart surgery and as soon as you can walk again you are in the dub, waiting the 4 weeks the doc said until you can drive it again
-when you are called by everyone that has a vw and knows your number whenever they have a problem with their car, because they know you can fix it. 
-when you and your vw friends drive in formation unintentionally beacuse you are used to doing it for shows. 
-when you fall in love with 'that girl driving the ginster mk3 with the exhaust, bbs, coilovers, euro bumps and door mouldings' at the track without ever meeting her
ill be adding more later.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (mikerosoft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikerosoft* »_
When you constantly remind people that their GTI is, in fact, a Golf.
Believe it.

Actually, if you know it's supposed to be a Golf GTI - but the marketing geniuses at VWoA want to market the base Golf and the GTI separately to make their lineup look bigger than it is and, besides, it worked for Pontiac in the sixties! (LeMans and GTO but _never_ LeMans GTO) - then you're certain to be a dubber.


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_Actually, if you know it's supposed to be a Golf GTI - but the marketing geniuses at VWoA want to market the base Golf and the GTI separately to make their lineup look bigger than it is and, besides, it worked for Pontiac in the sixties! (LeMans and GTO but _never_ LeMans GTO) - then you're certain to be a dubber.









Excellent! Finally someone who knows their ish.







Now if we can get all the GTO clones off the road...
Oh, and oldskoolveedubbin...you sir are truly a dubber.


_Modified by mikerosoft at 3:21 PM 6-5-2006_


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (mikerosoft)*

when you bought your used gti from the dealer you told him more about it than he knew, and when he started to explain that the jetta might be bigger in the front seat you corrected him


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (antonovc)*

You dream up any excuse to go into Gensinger VW in Clifton, NJ just to look at the _split-window Beetle_ they have on display in the showroom!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Honda of Essex in West Caldwell, NJ has an '81 Accord sedan on display in trheir showroom. BOR-ing!







)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

You remember seeing that awful Streisand movie where Babs plays an executive whose fortune is embezzled by her acountant, you remember that before she's broke, she's driving a Benz convertible and after she goes bust, she's driving a VW Beetle convertible, and you understand the joke to be that she's "traded down" to drive a car she wouldn't have allowed herself to be seen in otherwise. . . _and you don't think that's very funny!_


----------



## Rican92 (Jan 22, 2005)

You might be a dubber if...
You purposely moved ( to Boise, ID) an hour away from where you worked (Mountain Home Air Force Base, ID) to spend more time with ur dub.. 
I added two more hours a day with my car for over a year; well worth it except the gas prices whopped my ass.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you had 2 choices for vanity plates.
SLAMMED
or
EATRICE
I'll leave the rice for the fast cars, slow n low is more my style.


----------



## mikerosoft (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_slow n low

That is the tempo


----------



## CryO2man (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

your 4 door sedan is only a two seater (TJ)!


----------



## TransRV (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (16vMax)*

"when you assume stangers wanna talk to you about cars cause you own the same brand car as them." - 16vMax
So True!!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

you know ur a dubber when u have debts to pay







but still buy parts you really don't need.. like the jetta front end.. and a 16V..


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Horus)*

You go cycling and you _have_ to stop at every VW you see on the street - a 2003 GTI, a 2005 Golf, two 1991 Jettas, a 1994 Passat, a 1995 Golf - just to get a good look at them. Going up Riverside Drive in Manhattan today, one old gent on the sidewalk gave me a perplexed glance as I was eyeing a Volkswagen. I simply said to him, "I like VW's."










_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 3:00 AM 6-12-2006_


----------



## eurotrashcars (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

you know your a dubber when you consider buying a fast off ebay putting it in the passenger seat and making your significant other sit in the back (i did this)


----------



## eurotrashcars (May 15, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dirtybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtybird* »_
if you park a foot away from the parking curb

I got a ticket for this.


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

this has probably been posted,but i just "thought"of it
you dont use a "normal" calendar,you equate time to your cars....
for example"oh yea that was back when i had the red 80"..........


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

You might be a dubber if you stop to look at a lonely, forlorn, rundown beige '71 Beetle in an auto body shop. . . you see that the front passenger seat is torn, there's a crack in the steering colmun, the radio is AM only, the side window is cluttered with parking stickers dating back to 1975, the paint is cracked. . . and you still wish you could buy it! (Happened today.)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you stop to look at a lonely, forlorn, rundown beige '71 Beetle in an auto body shop. . . you see that the front passenger seat is torn, there's a crack in the steering colmun, the radio is AM only, the side window is cluttered with parking stickers dating back to 1975, the paint is cracked. . . and you still wish you could buy it! (Happened today.)

Or, if you want to stop and look at a used black two-door Golf 4 on a used-car lot. . . just to see how it compares to your blue one!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:02 AM 6-17-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You always park next to the maroon Rabbit diesel in the library parking lot. . . out of honor and respect.


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

when everytime you leave your girlfriend's house, you stop at the end of her street and stare at the rusted out baja bug and wonder if it can be fixed


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (black_sheep)*

You know that all the good "you know your a dubber when..." jokes have already been used and every post after pg. 17 is going to be retarted but you still check it anyway.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You always park next to the maroon Rabbit diesel in the library parking lot. . . out of honor and respect.









There really is a maroon Rabbit diesel someone in my town owns, and I always try to park near it at the library when I see it. I feel a kinship with the owner. . . even though I don't know who it is!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 3:35 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
Or, if you want to stop and look at a used black two-door Golf 4 on a used-car lot. . . just to see how it compares to your blue one!











The black Golf is a 2001, it's priced at less then $8000, and it has 59K miles on it. My 2K Golf has 48K miles on it, and I'm guessing mine should be worth _at least_ $9500. . . I'll have to look it up in the Blue Book!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a MK2 nut if you risk getting a ticket while driving your uninspected jetta2 instead of the cabby mk3.5.


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

Just thought of one today.....
...when you know GAP doesn't sell clothing.....


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (HCClubPrez)*

you do something like this with your modded car.


















Love how far along my car has come.. changed even more since this picture.


----------



## VW_R32 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (TorontoJettaTDI)*

not only adjust but they pull the wrong lever to lift the seat up so some1 can get in the back...


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lookanoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lookanoob* »_
You drove a new Mini and wondered why everyone was raving about the handling since it was like driving your Golf.

I'd have to disagree a little on that one...have owned MK1 Rabbits, Mk2 Golfs, MK3 Golf, and 2 MK4 Golfs. I owned a MINI when they first came out. The handling of the stock MINI, I must admit, blew away that of any stock Golf I've ever driven...the MINI definitely had flaws, but handling was generally not one. You could take cloverleafs in that darn thing at an insane pace. Cooper S, even more so.
IMHO


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mgbrickell)*

you might be a dubber (specifically, mk2-er) when bees/wasps build nests in your front door jams! (was reminded of this today)


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jetta9103)*

i saw a silver rabbit gti today when i was driving to work,about a block from work he was going the opposite direction from me.....he waved,so did i back to him with a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dude!!hell yea,it made my day


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (TurboniumHillfolk)*

you completly ignore the jag parked infront of a mk1 cabby with a white interior on the walk downtown (happened today)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (antonovc)*

You might be a dubber if you watch an interview with a World Cup fan in Germany on TV, and you immediately notice (and fixate on) the silver metallic Touran microvan in the background!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

You're upset that the only VW in FnF 3 was a Touran AND it made your brand gay with it's incredible hulk nonsense. Don't see it, I just ruined the whole movie for you.


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

I was watching that Next Top Model show or whatever yesterday on TV with the girlfriend. They go to South Africa for a photoshoot. They get in a van to go somewhere and I immediately notice that its a Vanagon based on the rear A/C unit and window setup, despite a close shot on just the girls. Then later they have a rolling shot that shows a nice blue Vanagon with the quad South Africa light grill! Woo!
/obsessed


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto Gamer)*

When you know you have an addiction.....my addiction is VWVORTEX


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

When you want to read every post in this thread all over again!


----------



## 91gldubbin (May 16, 2006)

When your friends don't understand the piles of pvw magazines, and various books about the history of vw. 
when you keep talking about vws even though people dont seem to care about why mk1s are called rabbits and mk2s are not.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (91gldubbin)*

When you can't watch anything filmed in Europe and pay attention because you are too busy checking out the dubs in the background.


----------



## DalesGreenJetta (Jun 25, 2006)

telling your friends specs on a dub at a dealer and people come up to you thinking you're the dealer
begging to drive somewhere only to turn around and drive home the long way
making your girlfriend roll her eyes when you just want to sit there and listen to your exhaust


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

...if none of your friends, not even your parents, understand or agree with your dubbing way of life














.
Save for first year of college and wait a year to modify the dub; or show it off my senior year and, whatever happens afterwards happens...
Life is full of tough choices. The easiest choice I made was choosing VW.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pimping page 18


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you can tell which coil pack is blown without a vag-com or other type of scanner, and you carry one or more backups.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_you might be a dubber (specifically, mk2-er) when bees/wasps build nests in your front door jams! (was reminded of this today)

omg that so happen to me in my B3 when i picked it up last week!


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

There WAS an mkV r32 in FnF3, you have to look hard and you can catch the front end poking out. Look for the rims when theyre drifting through the traffic at the end (not 100% positive if thats when), and you too will see it.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

your girlfriend calls asking what your doing tonight, and you don't wanna see her tonight because its VW GTG day.
So you say, i gotta wash my cars tonight honey.


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Kougaiji)*

If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior
 when you read 18 pages of this and finally find one you like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Jimbow)*

It would be pretty hard to do it in the back of a Polo!


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

when ur girlfriend stop asking what u been up to, b/c the only answer u give her is "working on the dub".


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior

that's why the seats fold down....plenty of "high traffic" twead carpet back there.


----------



## R32power4thewin (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dell6181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dell6181* »_yup...i'm a dubber.


----------



## Dasynn (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Horus)*

True True 
_Quote, originally posted by *Horus* »_when ur girlfriend stop asking what u been up to, b/c the only answer u give her is "working on the dub".


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if your brother is brain washed into wanting an mk2 jetta for his 16th birthday.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You might be a dubber if you spend a lot of time at Flickr looking at VW pictures!


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you might be a dubber if you met your future wife at a volkswagen meet


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (stapleface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stapleface* »_you might be a dubber if you met your future wife at a volkswagen meet

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Number 3 definitely applies to me...haven't let ANYONE drive it since I got my '01 Jetta


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (azclubjetta)*

Also had to add this one...
You know how many other people in your office drive dubs and what model/year/color/mods they have on their cars, but you don't know their names at all.


----------



## mysteryman047 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

if you dont have a screen saver and accidently left a giant vw emblem get burned onto your computer screen


----------



## VDubbGirl'04 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (mysteryman047)*

You might be a dubber, when someone comes into your work to ask if thats your car and then proceed to tell you they've seen you on the vortex.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

you might be in a dubbin family when not only both of your parents drive them, but your 14 year old brother just picked up his first gti


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ if your dad had a squareback then your set.

You might be a dubber if your sitting outside on a smoke break and the owner of the resturant comes outside, sees your dub and starts to tell you about all the squarebacks, buses, and bugs he had awhile back.


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

When you open the door to your car and the door panel is falling off.
When you close the door you roll down the window and slam it from the top. Because the arm rest is falling off.
After slaming the door the molding on the outside falls off.
One or more lights in the dash is glowing red while driving.
Your car has 3-4 different keys
Your sunroof is duct taped from the outside to prevent leaks.
You open the glove box only to find the hinge had cracked leaveing the glovebox to fall onto the floor.
Your performance upgrades came from a junkyard for less then $50
Your valve cover leaks onto the intake leaving a puddle of oil
You walk into a auto parts store and they already know what car you have and ask if you need wheel bearings


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (packthis)*

...if you read your Bentley for fun (i caught myself doing this the other day)


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

true, but he has a super beetle


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mysteryman047)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mysteryman047* »_if you dont have a screen saver and accidently left a giant vw emblem get burned onto your computer screen








Dude, you just added $50 to the value of that monitor.


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

...if park next to other dubs and you take pictures of your dub next to them
...if you can spot at least 20 mods on a passing dub in 10 seconds or less
...if your alphabet begins with VWC instead of ABC


----------



## black_sheep (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_...if you read your Bentley for fun (i caught myself doing this the other day)
 
done that many times

_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior

sorry, i won't pass up sex cause of a seat, unless it's my front recaros

you might be a dubber if your girlfriend leaves a message on your cell beginning with, "i know you're working on your car right now" whenver you don't pickup during the day, even if you haven't told her you are.


----------



## jettingblonde (Mar 7, 2002)

When you accidently break your favorite 'driver's wanted' VW coffee mug and you google it immediately to see if anyone is still selling that particular style. Then your husband buys you a different one within a week. It's not the same, but it will do...
You think that passengers slam the doors to hard...
On the way to work you recognize the VW's you pass on the road daily...(and think, I'm glad he finally replaced that burnt out headlight).
You drive your parent's brand new SUV and think: how can they stand this??
Somebody hits your dub while your driving back from lunch and you have to take the rest of the day off... (then you stare at it all afternoon , thinking how could someone do this??)
You don't think it's crazy to put a sunshield in your window even if it's cloudy, but could be some sun...


----------



## azclubjetta (Jul 5, 2006)

...if you notice other dubs in fender-benders or see dubs with dings and dents and feel sorry - for the car


----------



## jettingblonde (Mar 7, 2002)

...you carry two key rings, because your husband (dubber, too) wants the Passat key to be on its own because he doesn't want all those keys hanging down and hitting the dash...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_...if you read your Bentley for fun (i caught myself doing this the other day)

I don't get this one. . . .


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

the Bentley manuals are "official" repair manuals. they dont only make manuals for VW, but BMW, Porsche, Volvo, etc. too.
for your car:








the one i own:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

Oh, Bentley "manuals." Thanks. I thought you meant the car!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Oh, Bentley "manuals." Thanks. I thought you meant the car!
















And on that note:
...If someone says the word "Bentley" and you automatically assume they are talking about a service manual and not a car seen on MTV Cribs.


----------



## dash_R32_bomb (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SilverArrow GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverArrow GLI* »_You have owned a Bug, MK1, MK2, MK3, MK4, and a MK5 VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










SALUTE, w/o people like you, us newbies would not have dubs!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gnukner (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_
You've got a skateboard wheel as your gas pedal










wErd


----------



## rolisr2003 (May 29, 2006)

When you cried after selling your favorite Beetle.
Then you cried for days when you found out your beloved was sent to the junk yard 6 months later.


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rolisr2003)*

probably said already, but when only the dubbers your with understand you when you talk in vortex language........imho anyways


----------



## FukJdm (Jul 16, 2006)

Not sure if its in there BUt..
you might be a dubber if you have Volkswagen and your fav part shop on speed dial 1


----------



## volkswerks (Aug 3, 2002)

...when you find dub parts in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

when...late at night your girlfriend is sitting naked on top of you with those big glazing perfectly round.....eyes...and all you can think of is....that vr6 swap you're about to do in the golf outside....shhhht...don't say a thing....
(went on for about a week or so...she thought I was cheating on her







)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (nitec)*

You might be a dubber if you're bothered by the absence of a VW van in the U.S., you're bothered even more by the prospect of a minivan developed with DaimlerChrysler, and you console yourself with the hope that the product will have more Daimler and less Chrysler. "German engineering in _da haus!_"


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

As soon as you get home from Waterfest and search the Vortex for WF 12 pics


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_As soon as you get home from Waterfest and search the Vortex for WF 12 pics









X2 did it yesterday and realized it today








o ya and if you think about stuff your gonna post on the vortex while your at work....refer to above


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Ya know your an MKIV dubber when you don't mind sweating at traffic lights because of the lousy AC that practically turns off at idle.








I had to throw that one in because that was the case with me today.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (20VTGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTGuy* »_Ya know your an MKIV dubber when you don't mind sweating at traffic lights because of the lousy AC that practically turns off at idle.









I had to throw that one in because that was the case with me today. 

Funny, I've never had that problem.


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Funny, I've never had that problem.









You're lucky, I've had that problem for 3 years even after they replaced my AC compressor for an unrelated issue. They can never reproduce my problem. 
Someone else just mentioned the problem today on the MKIV forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...0638  


_Modified by 20VTGuy at 8:50 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

You wake up so excited in the morning because you get to test drivbe the mkii gli for your little brother that you forget to brush your teeth...
..Not wanting to make a bad first impression on a dubber, you swing by the nearest gas station and buy some orbit to ghetto brush with and make sure your breath smells good.


----------



## apolloglx (Apr 5, 2006)

...if you get behind another vw on the road and wonder... is this just a guy driving a volkswagen, or another dubber...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (apolloglx)*

You might be a dubber if you risk your life by putting your car in the garage in a ferocious, windy, powerful thunderstorm so your car won't get hurt!


----------



## DonnieGTI (Jul 20, 2006)

.......im vw upgrades is actually a part of your monthly expenses.
You took out the back seat of your GTI because there isnt four doors why should there be four seats?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (DonnieGTI)*

You might be a dubber if you bring the car in the garage before taking the trash out!


----------



## fast fan (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (nitec)*

I was in bed last night waiting for wife to get in bed and was watching the ceiling fan, thinking about what wheels to get!!!


----------



## 95GLSProject (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (fast fan)*

Might be a (mkIII) dubber if one day you finally reached under the dash and ripped that mother truckin door chime out and threw it at your brothers civic...


----------



## apolloglx (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (95GLSProject)*

If you know about the secret compartment... (surprised so many people dont)


----------



## green_mk3 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubsRock* »_You might be a dubber if...
when you run into a wall while lookin back at your vdub.


Does another car count?

You might be a dubber if.........
...you're already budgeting for mods even before you have signed the contract at the dealership,
...your service technician is the "IN CASE OF EMERGENCY CONTACT" in your cell phone,
...you purposely forget something at the store just to go back right away and get it,
...you drive three cities away to purchase 100 octane fuel 4 ur chipped ride.


----------



## green_mk3 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_- you have an MKII that has the top of the line Viper Alarm System(the one with a remote paging unit), a club for the steering wheel, full coverage insurance with no deductible, a part time security company that watches your garage for you on their patrols, a full size custom water proof car cover that cost over 400 dollars, you lock the car turn on the alarm and put on the car cover whenever the car is in the garage for more than 2 hours, and you always have to park somewhere where you can see your car (if you can't see the car, you come out of whatever building you are in every 5 minutes to make sure it's still there or no one has messed with it).
- Your ex recommends "intervention" for your addiction, and when you refuse help, she dumps you. You see that as a blessing because now you have more than enough time on your hands to finish your projects 









_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 4:39 PM 11-10-2005_

ROTFLMAO heeelllllllaaaa funny!!!!!!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (rolisr2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rolisr2003* »_When you cried after selling your favorite Beetle.
Then you cried for days when you found out your beloved was sent to the junk yard 6 months later.

To this day i still wonder where my first beetle is, i miss that car like crazy, and think about it everyday


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
To this day i still wonder where my first beetle is, i miss that car like crazy, and think about it everyday









That's pretty much the same way I feel about my '72 Beetle.


----------



## lawson4323 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a v dubber when.....
you got to lunch with your coworkers and your the only one that doesn't eat cuz you want to save up for new coilovers
every password you know has this format.... engine code, year,make and model.
you know the size to every bolt in your car
you clean your car and you see a crum and you know exactly what date and time it got there
no one wants to ride in your car cuz you take corners too fast
your car is 3inches of the ground and your debating on making it lower
if your engine check light is off you think something is worng and you have the car toed home 
only you know how to drive your car up the curb of the local burger king
you take a bunch of S turns and hair pins on your way to work and your about to be late but you turn around to go threw them again cuz you had so much fun
your sleeping and you can tell a vr just passed by


----------



## thunderbunnygti (Jun 11, 2006)

when you are the only one who knows how to drive your car.
when other dubbers throw a peace sign up it makes you feel all tengly inside.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (thunderbunnygti)*

You spot any dub and look at it even though it's a beater...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

. . .you go into work or into the mall, and while in there you suddenly ask yourself, "Did I leave the radio on?" Because only in Volkswagen can you play the radio without the key in the ignition.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:33 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## kennykyle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_. . .you go into work or into the mall, and while in there you suddenly ask yourself, "Did I leave the radio on?" Because only in Volkswagen can you play the radio without the key in the ignition.









_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:33 AM 7-29-2006_
wait you can play the radio without the key in the ignition. i never knew that. do you need the factory radio?


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (thunderbunnygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thunderbunnygti* »_when you are the only one who knows how to drive your car.
when other dubbers throw a peace sign up it makes you feel all tengly inside.


yep when i went in for an alignment once and i was explaining how to drive it,they said aww shucks,,just pull it in fer us


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (kennykyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennykyle* »_wait you can play the radio without the key in the ignition. i never knew that. do you need the factory radio? 

I don't think you do, though I may be wrong about today's dubs. An aftermarket radio worked without the ignition in my '72 Super Beetle.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

..when you buy a rusted out mk2 golf automatic with blown shocks and no brakes, just so don't have to borrow you parents minivan untill you can get your hands on the 'new' VW in a few months.


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
I don't think you do, though I may be wrong about today's dubs. An aftermarket radio worked without the ignition in my '72 Super Beetle.

MK4's do it too, so im guessing everything in between did it as well


----------



## 92VR6GTI (Jun 26, 2006)

when you'v read all these replys....and every single one relates to you =]


----------



## FOXXY_GTI (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (92VR6GTI)*

You know your a dubber when:
When you wear an outfits







that match the color of your car...










_Modified by FOXXY_GTI at 1:42 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (FOXXY_GTI)*

Damn Foxxy Gti







Just wasn't expecting that 2nd pic..


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

She ain't no Miss Helga!


----------



## pos91vdubgti (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you know your a dubber when:
1.you want to sell your car but just cant do it.
2.nickname it a p.o.s but love it.
3.get sick of the random issues dat comes up but always cures it.








4.only driver of the car who knows when to shift because ur tach dont work.
5.your a dubber because you love your dub


----------



## Doah (Apr 27, 2006)

*We know who you are*

Jeesh,....i thought i was the only one that did alot of this stuff.
You might be a dubber if:
1.You often daydream about winning the lottery so you can have the best VW collection in the world.
2.The guys at the dealership parts department know your name and think you're a VW tec.
3.You like to rev your engine when going through tunnels just to hear that awesome sound.
4.You like to drive through parking garrages just to see how many car alarms your high compresion engine and bad ass exaust system sets off.
6.You have no social life other than your VW friends.
7.Girlfriends?,...i can only afford one high maintenance hobby and it ain't her.
8.If it doesn't make my car go faster it doesn't go in,.......that includes girlfriends. The extra weight makes my car slower. Besides i cant hear the engine honey.
9. Wishing Danica was in love with me and switched to driving VW's and we live happily ever after.
10. You think Robert Bentley is a God.
I could go on but you get the idea.












_Modified by Doah at 11:51 PM 7-31-2006_


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: We know who you are (Doah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doah* »_Jeesh,....i thought i was the only one that did alot of this stuff.
You might be a dubber if:
1.You often daydream about winning the lottery so you can have the best VW collection in the world.
2.The guys at the dealership parts department know your name and think you're a VW tec.
3.You like to rev your engine when going through tunnels just to hear that awesome sound.
4.You like to drive through parking garrages just to see how many car alarms your high compresion engine and bad ass exaust system sets off.
6.You have no social life other than your VW friends.
7.Girlfriends?,...i can only afford one high maintenance hobby and it ain't her.
8.If it doesn't make my car go faster it doesn't go in,.......that includes girlfriends. The extra weight makes my car slower. Besides i cant hear the engine honey.
9. Wishing Danica was in love with me and switched to driving VW's and we live happily ever after.
10. You think Robert Bentley is a God.
I could go on but you get the idea.








_Modified by Doah at 11:51 PM 7-31-2006_
 NEW SIG.


----------



## thatguyoverthere (Jun 16, 2006)

you're a dubber if....
you're guilty of all of these things and find it funny how how no other make of car can do this to people


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: We know who you are (Jimbow)*

dude,wow, like
now im thinkin what i could do to my rabbit if i had a million
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

you know your a dubber when, after more then a year of watching this one particular thread grow, you can still add to it an say
You might be a Dubber if no matter where you are, you still get props from your fellow dubbers even when wearing a shirt in support of VW at the mall. 
(insert Shocker hand sign)


----------



## Doah (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: We know who you are (TurboniumHillfolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboniumHillfolk* »_dude,wow, like
now im thinkin what i could do to my rabbit if i had a million
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like that Rabbit is already modded to the hilt







. You can bet one of my collection would have to be an A1 TDI. I bet it is a blast to drive.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: We know who you are (Doah)*

...if all your passengers leave with 5th gear bruises on their knees


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: We know who you are (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_...if all your passengers leave with 5th gear bruises on their knees









i do it on perpuse on they learn...and learn fast... 
u might be a dubber if you have a copy of this in ur dub
http://www.jason.gaudet.com/vwism/


----------



## bsilver32 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: We know who you are (Horus)*

...If you constantly get speeding tickets, and then after the cops write you up and say, "Have a nice day", they also say, "Sweet car, by the way"







. And then YOU Thank Them for the Ticket







!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: We know who you are (bsilver32)*

. . .if you break up with your girlfriend after she says your car reminds her of her old Honda Civic.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: We know who you are (Blue Golfer)*

1. If you get frustrated and you kick your car, just to come back later few min and start apologizing.
2. If people ask you what's that weird smell (crayons, wolfsburg







)
3. If most of the people who drive a vw/audi for the first time can't find the reverse.
4. If you hate the VW dealerships around you, but you still got to go to them for service.
5. If you had to explain to your mechanic what turbo lag is.
6. If you tried to put the k03 on a lawnmower.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

...... If your Vw looks like ****** But you still drive it with PRIDE Because its a Volkswagen!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

...If you rewired the cable in your house just to get the wireless internet signal better in the driveway, where you can surf the 'tex for info while you are working on the car.


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: We know who you are (MightyDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MightyDSM* »_
3. If most of the people who drive a vw/audi for the first time can't find the reverse.

happened when my non-dubber friend tried to back my friends mkII out of the driveway and snapped the thing that the shifter has to go by when you push it down to go into reverse......now its almost impossible to find first















EDIT: im sure this has probably already been said but when the only other person who has driven your car is your dad because hes the only one you trust










_Modified by BMP20th3098 at 12:40 PM 8-5-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: We know who you are (BMP20th3098)*

you drive a dub


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: We know who you are (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_you drive a dub
















Look out! life of the party http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: We know who you are (BMP20th3098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP20th3098* »_
EDIT: im sure this has probably already been said but when the only other person who has driven your car is your dad because hes the only one you trust









_Modified by BMP20th3098 at 12:40 PM 8-5-2006_

I have to 2nd this one!!!!








Im *VERY* Critical with who drives my car. Only my ex my dad, and my closest friend and I have driven my Rabbit!








And letting the Ex was 5 MINUTES OF HELL AND PARANOIA!!!!!


----------



## W0LF8T (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: We know who you are (1.8TRabbit)*

You're a Dubber if......
you loose all sense of reasoning when you see another modified dub on the road. NOTHING (no screaming passengers, no laws, not even the old granny driving the Buick in front of you) can stop you from pulling up next to/behind that dub...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: We know who you are (W0LF8T)*

You know youre a Dubber when..........
*You see another Vw even if its old and rusty and you stare till it passes and your friends are wondering WTF is so cool about it*
And also when *Your friends ask you why you like and look at every Volkswagen that drives by or you drive by.














*
Cuz they cant comprehend why you like all Vws and there favorite car manufacturer makes only ONE car they are in love with!










_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 3:55 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if your doin about *-*-* in the far left lane, see a old rabbit up ahead in the far right lane.
You safely slow down and signal past all lanes to get next to the white rabbit and give him a thumbs up doin 45 mph


----------



## evil_brother1 (May 26, 2006)

When at the paint shop, you told them specifically to save your roadtrip sticker and they threw it away, you died inside.
When driving on your roadtrip, you fix spueeks with bubble wrap and gum (no joke)


_Modified by evil_brother1 at 4:57 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (evil_brother1)*

You might be a dubber if you go out to your dub to put it in the garage and find a bird dropping or two on your car, then you get the hose out, then you get some soap and water together, and you wash them off and dry it. . . and it's just after midnight!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

If you keep checkin this thread for another response you can relate to.


----------



## antonovc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (TightDub)*

when driving through town you spot a mk4 jetta 3 cars behind you, and after it turns, you turn to your passenger and say, that was awesome, it had hids, was dropped, tinted, had some sort of aftermarket wheels and an exhaust, and he wonders what car you were talking about


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ If you keep checkin this thread for another response you can relate to.









x5


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (antonovc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antonovc* »_when driving through town you spot a mk4 jetta 3 cars behind you, and after it turns, you turn to your passenger and say, that was awesome, it had hids, was dropped, tinted, had some sort of aftermarket wheels and an exhaust, and he wonders what car you were talking about


I have the worst habbit with this. My friend hears me start saying mods on VW's and he's like. I DON"T CARE!


----------



## vw4lif (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You know your a dubber if you get up and the first thing you do is see what has happened in the vortex world overnight.... you never know what you might have missed while catching 4 hours of sleep!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw4lif)*

You know you're a dubber when you go to a VW show and take so mny pictures, you don't know which ones you photogrpahed and which ones you didn't!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when you drive 500 miles to pick up a *CLEAN* shell for an engine swap.
You know you're a dubber when you save the donor's VIN plates to import a Chinese Jetta with. (Minimum coverage, and therefore no salvage title, FTW!







)
You know you're a dubber when you step into a cheap Honda that you found to drive between cars, and your fast dies inside.
You know you're a dubber when you've just worked 9.5 hours (and normally work 6 hours), and you go to where your Mk2s are to do some work on disconnecting things from the donor car.
You know you're a dubber when even though you own zero running VWs, you still postwhore on a hell of a lot of VW forums.








Oh, and I gotta agree on the wreck one... although I didn't have a scratch on me, the Jetta was my first concern...










_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:14 PM 8-21-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you see a guy with a T-shirt showing a stick figure with a VW emblem for a head urinating on a Honda amblem on the front. . . and on the back, it reads, "*AND YOUR HONDA SUCKS!*". . . and you _want_ one of those shirts!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you want to see the Greg Kinnear/Steve Carell movie "Little Miss Sunshine" simply because the whole cast rides in a VW Bus! (2nd-generation Transporter!)










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 1:50 AM 8-26-2006_


----------



## jonn (Jul 4, 2006)

GREAT


----------



## Dinya3 (Aug 26, 2006)

hmmm...
you might be, if you drove in a`'66 beetle, froze and roasted at the same time... and now own 2 v6 Passats... 
you might be, if you spend more $$ on accessories per month than on groceries...
or maybe... if the DOT is paving the road near where you work and you call in sick...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Dinya3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dinya3* »_hmmm...
... if the DOT is paving the road near where you work and you call in sick... 


Good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...even though I don't have a reg job


----------



## vw4lif (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

You might be a dubber if you always back into a parking space with a downhill slope just in case you need a little help getting her started....


----------



## chelunick (Feb 24, 2005)

You might be a dubber when you buy back the Corrado you sold two years ago at twice the price you sold it for, because the punkarse kid who has it wants to part it out because he can't figure out why the battery keeps draining at night. 


_Modified by chelunick at 9:41 AM 8-31-2006_


----------



## zepicurean (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (chelunick)*

If you're in the Navy and all you can think about is going out to sea, because you won't put any miles on the dub for awhile, and you can save up for that BIG turbo!


----------



## scott2.slow (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (zepicurean)*

when people come over and see the hood open and automatically "Whats wrong with it now?"... why does something have to be "wrong", i'm just cleaning the motor!


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

You synchronize the VW wheel logos and get out at stop signs to make sure they're right-side up.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (gridcore)*

You use a whole roll of outdoor film shooting VW's so you can post them on Flickr.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (scott2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott2.slow* »_when people come over and see the hood open and automatically "Whats wrong with it now?"... why does something have to be "wrong", i'm just cleaning the motor!









Super!
Love this thread. I think at least half of these apply to me and I have only had VWs for 3 years.
One of the greatest regrets in life is buying a Subaru instead of that '72 Beetle my wife wanted back in 1985. All those wasted years I could have been enjoying VWs.
Great replies that are definitely me:
_you have a rating system for parking spots that factors in distance to other cars, slope, proximity to shopping carriages, likelihood the car next to you will have more than one person in it, closeness of lawn (mowers kick up rocks), potential for tree sap, etc. (And thankfully my wife is the same.)
You might be a dubber if you risk your life by putting your car in the garage in a ferocious, windy, powerful thunderstorm so your car won't get hurt! 
You spot any dub and look at it even though it's a beater. (And even regret not buying the one at the used car lot because whoever buys it may not appreciate what they have.)
You might be a dubber if you go out to your dub to put it in the garage and find a bird dropping or two on your car, then you get the hose out, then you get some soap and water together, and you wash them off and dry it. . . and it's just after midnight!!
if the DOT is paving the road near where you work and you call in sick... _
Okay, a few of mine:
You might be a Dubber if:
You are facing six months of upcoming back surgeries and recovery and the thing of most concern is who is going to _properly _wash and wax the cars?
You teach your 13 year old daughter how to properly detail the car.
You remove the dog's collar when she rides in the car so her tags don't touch the paint. She understands why you file her nails so the weatherstrip around the windows doesn't get marked. 

If this thread is ever locked, this should be the final reply:
you're guilty of all of these things and find it funny how how no other make of car can do this to people


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (jbrone)*

You just went into a foot deep puddle to push a fellow dubbers car out and dont care that your got wet


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

You might be a dubber if you have no car salesmanship experience, yet you consider geeting a sales job at a VW dealership. . . because you know you believe in the product and you can do a good job selling them!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
Hey, I'VE DONE THAT!!! BOTH OF THEM!!! My Mom also had that Mercedes Jeep, and I would always look at it and say, "It just looks like big Golf."

This one might have been a while ago but did he just say Mercedes Jeep???
























_Modified by ShadowRabbit6 at 3:21 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ShadowRabbit6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowRabbit6* »_
This one might have been a while ago but did he just say Mercedes Jeep???


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

probably referring to the Commander.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_probably referring to the Commander.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ShadowRabbit6)*

nvm. I was getting my platform sharing mixed up.


----------



## jettababy87 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you hip pot holes in the road and pull over to check your tire pressure


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (jettababy87)*

Your main myspace picture is of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw4lif (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

You might be a dubber if.....
you consider the long way home the only way to go!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You go to your local VW dealer to buy touchup paint when you don't need it. . . just to get another look at the new Rabbit!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's how I convinced myself to buy mine. After two weeks of seeing Rabbits on the VW lot I just had to have one.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_your girlfriend calls asking what your doing tonight, and you don't wanna see her tonight because its VW GTG day.
So you say, i gotta wash my cars tonight honey.










Damn....this happens all the time.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

...you seriously start drooling over a Chinese entry-level car (the Chery A15, also known as the FlagCloud and the Amulet) that'll cost $8000, because it's going to be the second coming of the Mk2 in the US.
(Europe already got their second coming in the Mk1 SEAT Toledo. Which, funnily enough, this is a rebadged version of.)


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: We know who you are (Doah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doah* »_Jeesh,....i thought i was the only one that did alot of this stuff.
You might be a dubber if:
1.You often daydream about winning the lottery so you can have the best VW collection in the world.
3.You like to rev your engine when going through tunnels just to hear that awesome sound.

_Modified by Doah at 11:51 PM 7-31-2006_


.....Rallye, 16vt GTI, supercharger for my Jetta.....
.....if you down shift and ease up to the stop sign to hear that sweet sweet note
...if you do this in class and are pumped at the end..even though you have no idea what the prof. said


----------



## TDIGUY03 (Feb 2, 2006)

you know you are a TDI dubber when you parents mention needing to get someone to cut the grass at the cottage 10 hours away and you offer to make the trip in a weekend so you can do a milage run and see how far you can get this tank.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TDIGUY03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIGUY03* »_you know you are a TDI dubber when you parents mention needing to get someone to *cut the grass at the cottage *10 hours away and you offer to make the trip in a weekend so you can do a milage run and see how far you can get this tank.

I would have to drive up, and back down the driveway to get to my Cottage







More like a couple of feet run


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*

You might be a dubber if you spent 4 hours washing your Dub today in preparation for a GTG tonight, even though there is rain in the forecast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

...you spend an hour downloading a MIDI sequencer, learning it, making the La Cucaracha door buzzer into a MIDI, and then uploading it to your cell phone for use as a ringtone.
http://media.putfile.com/Volks...-MIDI
http://uploadfile.putfile.com/...6.mid <-- download this to use on a phone


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

....you try to break up a fight with 2 guys that are way bigger than you because its happening in the general area of your car







<<thats not a wink its a black eye


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (BMP20th3098)*

...you go to two VW shows within a month!


----------



## GreenDUbGL (Sep 15, 2006)

you are the only one of your friends who actually knows how to put it in reverse...
retarded friends and driving their damn hondas...


----------



## Albiee (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you know your a dubber when read all of the 20 pages while your http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in a 2/hr class and dont know what the class was about.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Albiee)*

You might be a dubber if you saw the last little part of "Perfect Score" (no it is not a porno) and rejoiced at seeing the Corrado in the school parking lot for only two fleeting seconds. 
My friends thought I was going to die.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (turtledub)*

you might be a dubber if you buy another car (in my case an 88 16v rocco) just to cruise down to h2o and surprize people











_Modified by Scirocco82 at 1:12 AM 9-19-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Scirocco82)*

You see a teal green late-model Mark 2 Golf with a "FOR SALE" sign on it while on the road in your Mark 4, and even though your car is fine and the dub for sale has a crack in the windshield, you're _seriously considering looking at it!!_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

You part out a newer, nicer, faster and more expensive car... just to get parts and $$$ to finish your mk1 project.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

^^im doing that lol
you might be a dubber if your spare room is full to the door with parts for said mk1 and sets of rims for everything going


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dubbed_up_daz)*

You might be the a dubber if the follwing bric-a-brac is in your bedroom:
1967 Voilkswagen Beetle die-cast model? Check.
1998 New Beetle die-cast model? Check.
1999 Volkswagen Lupo die-cast model? Check.
2003 New Beetle Convertible die-cast model? Check.
1962 Microbus die-cast model? Check.
1975 Volkswagen Polo die-cast model? Check.
1997 Volkswagen Golf die-cast model? Check.
ANd on top of all that. . . . a VW radiator grille emblem found in the street along the curb? Check and re-check!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

^^^^^^Lightweight... 83 diecast dubs and counting. I have over 300 Porsche models too.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_your girlfriend calls asking what your doing tonight, and you don't wanna see her tonight because its VW GTG day.
So you say, i gotta wash my cars tonight honey.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh hell yeah, happens twice a month.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

You might be a dubber if you flew up to Wisconsin to buy another Dub so you can fix the Dub that caught fire with the parts from the Dub that got T-boned, then drove it three days back to New Mexico only breaking the Stearing pump, Shift linkage, something in the Vacuum lines, Oil pan gasket, did I already say stearing pump?.... and pull into your driveway and are convinced it was all a success. Three days and 2500 miles on the road? I'll be back after a quick nap.




_Modified by Rave Racer at 9:58 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you get behind the wheel of a '64 Beetle or a '66 at a VW show because they have "FOR SALE" signs on them and you actually wnat to be one to go with your Golf. . . even though it's not considered good etiquette to get in someone else's Bug at a show even if it _does_ have a "FOR SALE" sign on it (like, it's not like a real estate open house!!!), and you actually get in trouble for it.
It's not easy being a dubber. . . .


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You also might be a dubber if you don't go take that nap right away because you got side tracked watching the Unpimp commercials that you put up on your myspace.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You might be a dubber if you buy a 50-year-old Beetle to make friends with your slow.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you buy a 50-year-old Beetle to make friends with your slow.
















































































That's the best one yet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
































































That's the best one yet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

You might be a vdubber if:
n.) VWoA web site complaint form is set as your homepage.
n+1.) You secretly plot how to get even with the dealer at 3AM.
n+2.) After trading in your pickup truck for a new vdub you realize how stupid you were for owning one. 
n+3.) You look for VW symbols in the clouds.
n+4.) Anything without a VW logo is insignificant and an obstruction.
n+5.) You use your vdub as a hair dryer.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (gridcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gridcore* »_You might be a vdubber if:
n.) VWoA web site complaint form is set as your homepage.
n+1.) You secretly plot how to get even with the dealer at 3AM.
n+2.) After trading in your pickup truck for a new vdub you realize how stupid you were for owning one. 
n+3.) You look for VW symbols in the clouds.
n+4.) Anything without a VW logo is insignificant and an obstruction.
n+5.) You use your vdub as a hair dryer.

i guess im not a dubber. you


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_you









Thank you. 


_Modified by gridcore at 8:20 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

you might be a dubber if...
you've convinced all your friends and relatives to buy aging vdubs and now spend all your free time fixing them
or...
when you go to the scrap yard for parts you can picture each and every one of those dead vdubs back on the road and beautiful


_Modified by vdubfixer at 8:31 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubfixer)*

You might be a dubber if you have this in your message history:
I'll email you in two weeks about the Parts after my next paycheck comes through. It's a crying shame it has to be parted. Can I ask why?








This is his response:
STILL FOR SALE. I CAN'T WAIT TO GET RID OF THIS CAR AND NEVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH VW PEOPLE AGAIN!!!
And I calmly reply:
Uh, sure.







I'll email in two weeks then once I have cash.


----------



## RavensDub (Oct 4, 2006)

You may be a dubber if...
If your girlfriend/VW mechanic finally gets it through your head to give into the passion... VW!!!
If the first car you went to buy... was a '74 Thing
([email protected] financing).


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (RavensDub)*

You might be a dubber if you voted for Clinton or Perot in 1992 because Bush the Elder wouldn't treat VW's possible exit from the U.S. market as a _major crisis_ and respond accordingly.


----------



## golf21.8l (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_...EVERYONE hears the dashboard rattle but you...
...you hear noises, clinks, and rattles in your car but you don't get worried. You do get worried if you hear those same types of sounds in other cars
...You've experienced the VW phenomenon of the "care fixing itself" 

_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 11:08 AM 10-29-2005_


so true....so true. both my dubs seem to fix them selves....my mk3 vr had an oil leak and then it would stop and come back and stop and so on. and my mk2 gli would have a rod knock then it wouldnt, same story with the vr but the car blew up a week ago


----------



## golf21.8l (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_

Wow, I really considered that! My mechanic thinks I'm crazy









i want to get the vw parts symbol on my forearm


----------



## golf21.8l (Apr 26, 2006)

you might be a dubber if you go and sit in you mk2 gli for 2 hours just to smell it and play with the shifter even though it doesnt have a motor in it.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (golf21.8l)*

You have difficulty resisting the urge to buy every old junker VW you see to save it from the scrap heap.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you see the movie "Employee of the Month," note the scene where the motorist says, "This is an '81 Honda! Hare dare you!", and you rewrite the scene in your head, putting the motorist in a Volkswagen, and having him saying, "This is a '75 Rabbit! How dare you!". . . because it makes more sense.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:42 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (golf21.8l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf21.8l* »_you might be a dubber if you go and sit in you mk2 gli for 2 hours just to smell it and play with the shifter even though it doesnt have a motor in it.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif FTW!


----------



## jakeg60 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

dont eat anything but pb&j for 2 weeks so that you can afford to pay a 17 year old kid $500 so he can plug your car into his computer to make it "faster"


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jakeg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakeg60* »_dont eat anything but pb&j for 2 weeks so that you can afford to pay a 17 year old kid $500 so he can plug your car into his computer to make it "faster"
lol.... Sorta same story with me. But the kid is 21 and I have bought hot pockets. lol.....


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (1.8TRabbit)*

You might be a mk4 dubber if you laugh as your passengers scream from the door lock pin pinching their arms. 7 victims and counting


----------



## volkswagen-yo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Mill3niumThr33)*

you might be a dubber if you wake up at 530 every morning to wash your car adn get it ready for the day.
you might be a dubber if you tell your girlfriend that you like your car more than her.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (volkswagen-yo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagen-yo* »_
you might be a dubber if you tell your girlfriend that you like your car more than her.

WOAH!! Careful there junior. You might want to get that out of your system early. Once you're married she'll divorce you for that kind of nonsense and take your dub with her. Women are vindictive like that.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
WOAH!! Careful there junior. You might want to get that out of your system early. Once you're married she'll divorce you for that kind of nonsense and take your dub with her. Women are vindictive like that.

not all of us... when my boyfriend comes over i spend more time working on his car than i spend with him and i would understand if he liked his rocco better, i do.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_
not all of us... when my boyfriend comes over i spend more time working on his car than i spend with him and i would understand if he liked his rocco better, i do.









Well actually isn't that my point? If you find a reason to, heaven forbid, Marry and then divorce.... well you did just say you liked his rocco better then him, wouldn't you take it?


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Well actually isn't that my point? If you find a reason to, heaven forbid, Marry and then divorce.... well you did just say you liked his rocco better then him, wouldn't you take it?

NO!!! i respect his love of his car, i wouldn't blame him if he likes it better than me and i wouldn't take it 'cause it's his only dub and i have 4. 
believe it or not, we're not all psychobitches... then again, i don't get along with other chicks....


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubfixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfixer* »_
NO!!! i respect his love of his car, i wouldn't blame him if he likes it better than me and i wouldn't take it 'cause it's his only dub and i have 4. 
believe it or not, we're not all psychobitches... then again, i don't get along with other chicks....

LOL, you say that now, but divorces don't usually end under good circumstances. You're a better human being then I, though, if you'd leave your Ex his dub upon Divorce and I'm pretty sure I'm not a psychobitch. More of your run of the mill selfish Ass.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
LOL, you say that now, but divorces don't usually end under good circumstances. You're a better human being then I, though, if you'd leave your Ex his dub upon Divorce and I'm pretty sure I'm not a psychobitch. More of your run of the mill selfish Ass.

LOL







LOL


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubfixer)*

If your wife forced you to watch 'The Nine' and the only thing you noticed was the Jetta on one scene that you could ID even though it was completely out of focus and partially obscured.


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_you might be a dubber if:
you know the number of jettas in your town and what color they are.
you've ever told your wife "it's ok i'll just teach you how to drive stick"
you know who sabatosh is


you posted on this thread over a year ago and you still have it on your watched topics list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

page 23 owned.
this has got to be the longest thread i've ever seen


_Modified by 91_Jetta_GL_8v at 5:36 PM 10-15-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

You might be a dubber if mail a Polo home from Germany piece by pice while living there. (Remember "M*A*S*H," where Radar did the same thing with a jeep?







)


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

* IF YOU HAVE ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS ALSO !


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.


Even better 
you know your a dubber when you are reading this post in class instead of taking notes, and posting while your teacher is lecturing... 
Writing 115


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

*YOU KNOW YOURE A DUBBER WHEN YOU THINK 23 PAGES IS THE LONGEST THREAD EVER!!!!














*
_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_page 23 owned.
this has got to be the longest thread i've ever seen

_Modified by 91_Jetta_GL_8v at 5:36 PM 10-15-2006_


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You see a Ferrari F430 on the road and think "Hmmm... nice car," and don't make a big deal out of it Ten minutes later you see a mk1 Scirocco and you get all excited then chase him down so you can get a closer look.

you damn near cry when you see a wrecked non modded mk1 Scirocco, simply because you "could have saved it"


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (GoodOlArtie)*

You get upset when you see a wrecked Karmann Ghia in your cousin's driveway and her husband is planning to donate it to the local high school to shows what happen if you drive drunk (no one was hurt badly, and it wasn't the KG driver who was drunk), and you'd rather see it restored.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 12:10 AM 10-17-2006_


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_page 23 owned.
this has got to be the longest thread i've ever seen

_Modified by 91_Jetta_GL_8v at 5:36 PM 10-15-2006_

haha 23pages
well you know what crubs are!


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

if you take a r32 engine and slap it in a mk1 lol an she flies


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Toby16custom)*

you wake up every morning and walk straight to the window just to look at your mk2 for a few minutes..imagining how sweet its going to be once its on the road








drive by completly stock mk2s and imagine all the possibilities....


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (lenny2876)*

Someone hacked into Wikipedia and wrote in the Volkswagen article that it was "the best f**king car company known to man" before someone came along and (thankfully) removed it. The practical joker might a dubber if he did something like _that!_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

For the record, Blue Golfer... it's not exactly hard to "hack" into Wikipedia. ANYBODY can edit.








Anyway, you can read the edits after the fact, too...
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/inde...32655


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_For the record, Blue Golfer... it's not exactly hard to "hack" into Wikipedia. ANYBODY can edit.








Anyway, you can read the edits after the fact, too...

Yeah, I know that, I only said "hack" for lack of a better word.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91_Jetta_GL_8v* »_page 23 owned.
this has got to be the longest thread i've ever seen

_Modified by 91_Jetta_GL_8v at 5:36 PM 10-15-2006_

how about 188 as of oct 17 2006
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=188


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHateSpeedBumps* »_
how about 188 as of oct 17 2006
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=188

We stand corrected!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you start saying "Oh, snap!" regularly when something goes wrong. Ja!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
We stand corrected!









Correction, YOU stand corrected


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you start saying "Oh, snap!" regularly when something goes wrong. Ja!









Or if something is going wrong and your freinds who aren't even dubbers, scratch some Honda peeps, say "this is definitely sucking" only because you say it so much.
That and "sounds good cause they free, shoot. Yah, shoot"


_Modified by Rave Racer at 8:16 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You're building up an engine, but can't decide which car it's going in


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_You're building up an engine, but can't decide which car it's going in









or taking motors out of 3 cars to build and put back into 2 of those cars but not the orignal ones


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHateSpeedBumps* »_
or taking motors out of 3 cars to build and put back into 2 of those cars but not the orignal ones









Well crap I'm doing that right now, and I don't even know what to do with the Trannys.


----------



## Volkseddie (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHateSpeedBumps* »_how about 188 as of oct 17 2006

how about 268?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=378048


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Volkseddie)*

You might be a dubber if you pass up the chance to photograph a famous NYC landmark (the Metropolitan Museum of Art) to photograph a brand new GTI on East 84th Street!









You also might be a dubber if you can take either a picture of that GTI or a Mark 2 Golf on Fifth Avenue - but not both! - and you regret having to let the Golf 2 slide!








(This all happened to me today.)


----------



## 2LiterGTI (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

9) Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
DEFFINATLY! more than once


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_
haha 23pages
well you know what crubs are!


last time i signed on, most threads did't last long before getting black holed.


_Modified by 91_Jetta_GL_8v at 9:41 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

this thread takes the cake. its in pnw... its at 771pages at the time of this post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2751853


----------



## lookanoob (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (GoodOlArtie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoodOlArtie* »_this thread takes the cake. its in pnw... its at 771pages at the time of this post
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2751853 


791 as of this post.
I was surprised this one is still going.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwneuspd* »_
You know you're a dubber when:
1. Only you know how to open up the car doors of your VW.
2. You are the only one allowed to drive your VW.
3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.

This SOOOOOO applies to Audis too! Especially #3.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

you can tell whats wrong with this picture <IMG> http://images.amazon.com/image...Z.jpg </IMG>


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (piratesayargg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piratesayargg2* »_you can tell whats wrong with this picture <IMG> http://images.amazon.com/image...Z.jpg </IMG>

Well now you've gone and done it. I'll start:
The big bumpers weren't available in US until 1990, but I suspect that the manual should say up to 1992 which then would include the big bumpers.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

nice work, I borrowed this manual from a friend and right away I said "If you are going to sell a manual for cars, you better get the years right". I pointed it out to this chick I was hanging out with and she looked at me like I was some sort of freak; needless to say I haven't hung out with her since.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (piratesayargg2)*

no, strangely enough, the next one 90-92 or some odd years like that. i forget, it might even be mk2 + mk3.


----------



## Wolfbing (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You know you're a dubber when:
You slow down at intersections so you can spend a few extra minutes in your VW.
You leave all the garage lighhts on 24/7/365 so at anytime you can step out and admire your German masterpiece.


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

You know your a dubber when:
You go to Gibraltar, France, Israel, Crete, Greece, Italy, Norway, the UAE and Scotland,
And the only pictures you have are of dubs.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

you have broken into your trunk with only a philips screwdriver to retrieve the keys you left in there.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (2LiterGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterGTI* »_9) Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
DEFFINATLY! more than once

all the time.


----------



## Projectvwvr6 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you use the words MK I, MK II, MK III, MK IV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and MK V frequently.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Projectvwvr6)*

... if you are so excited after seeing a pretty dub on the highway that when you go to downshift, you put the car in the completely wrong gear.
><


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*

If you've had to take apart the back seat of your MK2 Jetta then clamp vice grips on an extra long phillips head to unscrew the trunk latch to get the trunk open because the key is different, and then you meet someone five years later who has the same problem and you help them out by doing the same for them.
.... then you make them an offer on their car and buy it.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_no, strangely enough, the next one 90-92 or some odd years like that. i forget, it might even be mk2 + mk3.

Huh?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (red64chevelle)*

You might be a dubber if you see a burned-out Dasher on the TV news from Baghdad and you get so mad you want to join the army and go after the al-Qaeda SOB responsible for this! (What kind of a man descreates a defenseless Dasher?







) 


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 3:20 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you dig this pic!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosab/280002202/


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 3:38 AM 10-27-2006_


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mysticblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mysticblue* »_You might be a 'dubber if:
You go through a five minute lecture about where things are in your car that are of use. i.e. where the door handle is, that there's a lap belt, how to adjust the seat etc. 
or
If fellow co-workers are now concerned about the state of your car.
or 
If fellow co-workers refuse to ride with you to get coffee because your suspension is "too stiff" and they ended up wearing some.









oh hells yeah!


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (The Nick)*

You might be a dubber if you carry a toolbox in your car at all times


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxxturbo rabbitxxx* »_You might be a dubber if you carry a toolbox in your car at all times









strongly agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatvdubb (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Scirocco82)*

1. the door latch breaks and your too broke to fix it, so you use a tiedown to keep the door shut and enter/exit thru the window


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_
strongly agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not only a toolbox, but a real jack (interestingly, though, my Golf's factory jack isn't a widowmaker - it's the type of jack you'd usually find with an American car in the 80's or 90's), jack stands, a torque wrench, a tow strap, jumper cables, a spare battery charged and ready to go, PB Blaster...


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Huh?

I was talking about the photo of the Chilton manual that had a 90+ Mk2 jetta on the cover, but the manual was for 74-89. I think the next volume was 90-92 only.


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

You might be a dubber if you get a GIANT VW tattoo in the middle of your chest


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (lowNsloMkII)*

lol true, i have one on my left shoulder blade.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_
I was talking about the photo of the Chilton manual that had a 90+ Mk2 jetta on the cover, but the manual was for 74-89. I think the next volume was 90-92 only.

Well then is the picture on the next volume the same or did they put something else on there like an MK3?


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

if you are ashamed for getting nabbed for anything less than 20 over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

They put a Mk3 on:








Now, what I want to know is... where the heck does the Fox come in? It's on the longitudal BX platform, not the transverse A platform!


_Modified by bhtooefr at 4:39 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*

You might be a dubber if you haven't yet taken a picture of a Mark 3 Golf or Jetta to post on Flickr. . . and consider yourself a failure for it!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Projectvwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Projectvwvr6* »_if you use the words MK I, MK II, MK III, MK IV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and MK V frequently.









True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the ugly van (Oct 31, 2006)

You dump all you money into a 1989 vanagon restoration and start commuting in your 05 GTO because it's the "diposable one".


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Projectvwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Projectvwvr6* »_if you use the words MK I, MK II, MK III, MK IV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and MK V frequently.









Yes, but if someone uses the words MK II, MK III, MKIV, and MKV frequently but doesn't say MKI at all, he might be talking about pre-1980 Lincoln coupes.
In which case, politely excuse yourself and get as far away from him as possible.


----------



## Projectvwvr6 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you have a VW "gangster" hand signal sticker on the side of your car. IM GUILTY. Vee Dub in da haus.... jaaaaa


----------



## neat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Projectvwvr6)*

1. Your wife was mad about you buying your next dub, but you bought it the next day, and were planning on making it look really good before you tell her about it.
2. The first thing you do to your MK1 is remove the door chime and you do it buy feel.
3.You can need a few minutes to figure out how many dubs youve had.
4.You then figure it out in a ratio of scrap/drivers. Then say not bad.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

You Fight with Every Honda and SRT 4 Driver as soon as you hear they think they are fast....


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

you are the only one who can pop you're hood with you're foot so you dont have to reach down with your hand to grab the lever.







i did it today and thought it would be a good "you might be a dubber" quote.


----------



## F13R (May 13, 2006)

.... du den Post auf deutsch schreiben kannst weil du aus dem Land kommst wo der Dub erfunden wurde!
[... you´re doing the whole post in german ´cause you come from where the 
Dub was invented. ]


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Projectvwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Projectvwvr6* »_if you have a VW "gangster" hand signal sticker on the side of your car. IM GUILTY. Vee Dub in da haus.... jaaaaa

i have one


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

If you hi jack a vortex thread with other info and questions that have no relevance to the original thread


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: you might be a dubber if....*

you tell the officer you can't get out of the car because you just dropped your keys somewhere on the floor and can't see them in the dark (can you help me with the flash light?) and if you close the door with the keys inside you can't get back in because you need the key in the lock to pull on the handle because the release doesn't work but then you realize that if the window is open you can reach back inside and open it from thru the window and by that time the officer realizes that just because you pulled over when he pulled your friends over doesn't mean you need to get out of the car and the explanation was WAY too much information about how to get into a VW.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (F13R)*

> .... du den Post auf deutsch schreiben kannst weil du aus dem Land kommst wo der Dub erfunden wurde!
Beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht. Ha.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Kar98)*

you wish you could understand German so you can buy off abay germany and laugh with this guy on vortex...









_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_> .... du den Post auf deutsch schreiben kannst weil du aus dem Land kommst wo der Dub erfunden wurde!
Beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht. Ha.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

you understand that wise old Yoda spoke German sent thru a babblefish translator


----------



## F13R (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (Kar98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kar98* »_> .... du den Post auf deutsch schreiben kannst weil du aus dem Land kommst wo der Dub erfunden wurde!
Beeindruckt mich überhaupt nicht. Ha.









Kar98: 1 F13R: 0 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Back to topic:
You might be a dubber if your friends keep asking what the "crossing fingers"- sticker on your windshield means....


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (F13R)*

Friends and family don't understand why you get excited when you find a '77 Rabbit for sale in the newspaper classifieds, and you think they are weird for not being just as excited as you are.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

i relate to that in every way


----------



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

You know your a dubber if you bring your car to get serviced and the mechanics look look at you like







because they don't know how to service German parts. <-Nav anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (lazlow)*

You know you are a dubber if you spend all day at pick your part trying to find a mint door handle among the sea of busted MkII's, and then you shout for joy when you do.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when you know all the good parts sites, and then want to smack [email protected] for wasting his time when he could have gotten a new handle for $15.44 (wow, I have good memory.







)


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*YOU KNOW WHEN YOURE A DUBBER WHEN YOU BUY MORE THINGS FOR YOU VOLKSWAGEN THEN YOU DO FOR YOUR GIRLFRIEND!*







Reason Im single now!!!







lol


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

You know you're a dubber when your garage has more spare parts and extra goodies than tools.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (959Lover)*

You know your a dubber when you start an OBDI to OBDII swap while your roommate is working on his turbo 2.0L and Both are counting on MKI rabbits to get to work and back.
You know your a dubber when your rental house has 6 VW 1 BMW between two roommates and the third drives a chevy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You know you're a dubber when you know all the good parts sites, and then want to smack [email protected] for wasting his time when he could have gotten a new handle for $15.44 (wow, I have good memory.







)

You know you are a dubber when finding that door handle is worth more to you than $15.44!








LOL, don't worry, I wasn't just there for door handles. You can smack me anyway though.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_*YOU KNOW WHEN YOURE A DUBBER WHEN YOU BUY MORE THINGS FOR YOU VOLKSWAGEN THEN YOU DO FOR YOUR GIRLFRIEND!*







Reason Im single now!!!







lol

ROTFLMAO X2


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_You know you're a dubber when your garage has more spare parts and extra goodies than tools.

Let's see, five trannys, two complete 16V engine swaps, four sets of wheels, two sets of 16V 'rocco brakes, three 16V 'rocco downpipes, four steering wheels, 16V 'rocco rear beam, and a giant pile of odds and ends. All for one bunny.
I guess I fit that description.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

i cant even to begin to list what i have, all i can say is that my garage, basement, and backyard is full of parts (MKI and MkII)


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

MK1 Scirocco digifant II ready to be pulled
MK2 GTI tboned, motor to go in the 'Rocco
MK2 GTI buddies car going to be parted when he gets motivated, a bunch of trans, body panels, dash boards, CIS parts for two more cars, Jetta Trunk, bumper covers with broken clips.... 3 complete cars worth of parts and only my GLI is running right now.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You know you're a dubber when you ask the gas station attendent to put in "1/1 a tank!"


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you know your a dubber when you see a fellow dubber on the road and you two exchange a smile and wave and continue on your way....you dont say anything but you both know exactly what you meant


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

You know your a dubber, when your dub is no longer a dub, but rather a mish-mash of parts made in China and Mexico and you've spent so much on aftermarket that getting back to Stock would bankrupt you.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (gridcore)*

You might be a dubber if someone asks what year your dub is, and it takes you ten minutes to explain that it's an '83 body, with a '78 front clip, a '92 engine, an '87 transmission, '85 suspension/brakes, '89 interior, all bolted together with a smattering of new and vintage aftermarket parts. I'm going to just start calling it a '78 and up.


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

You might be a dubber if...
...you sit in your GTI in the garage blasting the tunes while you post in this thread on your laptop.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (gridcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gridcore* »_You might be a dubber if...
...you sit in your GTI in the garage blasting the tunes while you post in this thread on your laptop.









lucky you I have to choose right now








How bout...
If you wish you could tex while sitting inside the Gti, outside, with an mp3 player in your ear...


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

you might be a dubber if on your resume you put photoshop as one of your skills and hobbies


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

If your posting this on your laptop from the roof of your rocco while your changing the water pump at 2 am.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_How bout...
If you wish you could tex while sitting inside the Gti, outside, with an mp3 player in your ear...
















You buy a wireless router just so you can do that.

_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_If your posting this on your laptop from the roof of your rocco while your changing the water pump at 2 am.

You scream bloody murder at anyone who wants to sit on your car's roof.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

In the movie _Just Like Heaven,_ Reese Witherspoon's character dies when she fails to pay attention to the road and drives her Volkswagen Passat head-on into an oncoming truck, but you never actually see the fatal collision.
You might be a dubber if you comfort yourself with the fact that no Passats were actually totalled in the filiming of that scene.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
You buy a wireless router just so you can do that.


I have a router, laptop, and a pc...laptop is being fixed and the router is no good without







but thanks....
point is I sit my car going nowhere too








So now I'm going to bug my computer tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Just Like Heaven..
Saw that one yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

You might be a dubber if you overhear some ghetto thugs say DUB and you think of your VW, and not their donks and bubbles.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (959Lover)*

You might be a dubber if you overhear some reggae fans say "dub" and you think of your VW, and not instrumental versions of their favorite songs.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:30 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Ooh, another one!
When you're in mandatory CPR training at work, and they show the Cardiac Chain of Survival.








And you think "wait, so when someone has a heart attack, get an Audi?"


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh man Im not on the roof, just the laptop. And here I am again, still doing wp/tb with the vortex on the roof. Doing a TDI intake cleaning too. Oh yea, you might be a dubber if your working on two dubs and an Audi at the same time and call it a fun weekend.


----------



## gridcore (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
lucky you I have to choose right now








How bout...
If you wish you could tex while sitting inside the Gti, outside, with an mp3 player in your ear...
















Being in GTI > wishing to be in GTI


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re:*

You know you're a dubber if....
you accidently run over a large and apparently sharp metal object in the road completely blowing your right rear tire, and limping to the side of the road and having to put on the spare all because you are looking at the modded R32 passing you going in the other direction rather than watching the road.










_Modified by 20VTGuy at 12:01 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (gridcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gridcore* »_
Being in GTI > wishing to be in GTI
















I feel you there too.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

You might be a dubber if
you look for the part you need here before you go to ebay or some other parts source.
Blessed classifieds


----------



## 2LiterGTI (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior

deffinatly happened....wasn't a g/f though, but same difference

she looked at me funyn adn said "are you serious?"


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If when you hear a banging noise, realize that there's no more power going to the wheels, get under the car, check, note that the driveshafts look fine, and smell gear oil, and know in 60 seconds that you're victim #91319814 of 020 self machining syndrome.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

The only reason your boss gives you a key to work is because you spend too much time there washing and working on your VW.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (D_B_Jetta)*

You drive a route home from the local library that's one block longer than your usual route. . . just to spend more time in your VW!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_*YOU KNOW WHEN YOURE A DUBBER WHEN YOU BUY MORE THINGS FOR YOU VOLKSWAGEN THEN YOU DO FOR YOUR GIRLFRIEND!*







Reason Im single now!!!







lol

You know you're a female dubber when you get mad at your boyfriend because he DIDN'T buy more things for his car.


----------



## KyleMarshall (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (D_B_Jetta)*

All dubbers are sheep. Think for yourself.


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

one of those sheep is looking at me funny


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleMarshall* »_All dubbers are sheep. Think for yourself.


If dubbers were sheep, we'd be exalting James McLernon and his Americanized Rabbits!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you still own a Wolfsburg Rabbit.
You might be a dubber if you own a late-model ('83 or '84) Westmoreland Rabbit.
If you own an early-model Westmoreland Rabbit, and you love the interior layout, and you love how it handles, and you love the performance, than you're not a dubber.
You're a Chevy man.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

What's scary is that there's rumors of there being a *NEW* American Rabbit.
It'll be a Normal Rabbit if the rumors are true - the rumors are that VW might buy the Mitsubishi Normal, Illinois plant.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_What's scary is that there's rumors of there being a *NEW* American Rabbit.
It'll be a Normal Rabbit if the rumors are true - the rumors are that VW might buy the Mitsubishi Normal, Illinois plant.









Well, let's hope VW learned its lesson from the Pennsylvania fiasco.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you would work at the PA plant just in hopes of getting a discount on your parts.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you shop for your upgrades at junkyards.
You might be normal if you know what Recaros are, go to a junkyard, see them in a GLI 16v, know that that day the junkyard is selling bucket seats for $7.50/ea, and go ape**** crazy because you just got one hell of a steal.








You know you're a dubber when, literally 30 seconds later, someone comes over and is like "aw, crap, you're taking the seats, aren't you", and you're thinking to yourself "my precccioussssesssss".


----------



## DDUBB1022 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kamzcab86)*

YOU SEE A MODDED OUT VW AND YOU KICK IT DOWN AND TRY TO RACE


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DDUBB1022)*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## 3ternal (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

you know your a dubber when you're at work, and person needs your help but you tell them you don't have it just so you can go back on the computer and comment people's rolling shots


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when you look back up at FLAMING RETARD's post above, and realize that he must have one of those icky automatic trannies.
"Kick it down"? That's an automatic transmission term for flooring it so hard it downshifts as far as it can. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

^^
lol...so true....
you might be a dubber if you just found on VW has a plant in PA and now your gonna try to work there...then go to the junkyard and look for dubs


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

^^^
Or you might be a dubber and want to take a day trip just to take a tour of the plant before you head to Philly for a GTG at the local cheese steak place


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

GTGs at a cheese steak place?!?! Whens the next one? and BTW, where is the plant?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_GTGs at a cheese steak place?!?! Whens the next one? and BTW, where is the plant?

New Stanton, just east of Pittsburgh, near where I-70 splits off from the Pennsylvania Turnpike. You might be a dubber if you know that.








The plant is still standing after eighteen years of being idled?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

It's not been idled.
Sony bought it from VW, and it makes TVs now.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

its on the other side of the state from me, and no longer makes dubs? WTF is that? i was gonna go check it out too....awww.....


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Well... if you want to check out the tooling, it's in Changchun, China, producing new Mk2 Jettas to this day.
The plant quit making dubs in 1989, and was dismantled in 1991, as they didn't want to retool for CE2. (Then again, the Chinese Mk2 dubs have Mk4 OBD-II wiring...







)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

When Sammy Hagar repalced David Lee Roth in Van halen, he told MTV, "The old Van Halen was a Volkswagen; the new Van Halen is going to be a Porsche."
You might be a dubber - or a David Lee Roth fan - if your first reaction to Sammy Hagar's statement was, "What's wrong with a Volkswagen?"


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:09 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_When Sammy Hagar repalced David Lee Roth in Van halen, he told MTV, "The old Van Halen was a Volkswagen; the new Van Halen is going to be a Porsche."
You might be a dubber - or a David Lee Roth fan - if your first reaction to Sammy Hagar's statement was, "What's wrong with a Volkswagen?"


I guess he was right. Like most Porsches, Sammy performs okay, but not as impressive as the price tag would lead you to believe.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Though Sony is seriously considering pulling out and putting mfg. back in Japan. They use only a small percentage of the ex-VW plant.


----------



## VeeDub 337 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (2LiterGTI)*

Quote, originally posted by inneedofafastcar » 
If when your girlfriend asks to have sex in the back and you say no because you wouldnt want to hurt the interior 
[/quote]deffinatly happened....wasn't a g/f though, but same difference

she looked at me funyn adn said "are you serious?"


> wow X a bazillion. and i always get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VeeDub 337)*

You might be a dubber if you see a Sunsilk hair care ad on TV and the first thing you notice is the Golf 3 the girl in thd commercial is getting out of!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you see a Sunsilk hair care ad on TV and the first thing you notice is the Golf 3 the girl in thd commercial is getting out of!









Burgandy 4 door tinted windows...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by TightDub at 10:18 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## WhiteJettaBomb (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (TightDub)*

You might be a dubber if you talk to your 85 Gti with your friends in the car just so she'll stay running..










_Modified by WhiteJettaBomb at 1:44 AM 12-5-2006_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber when you still look at every VW on your walk home from a good night at the pub.
You friends are just trying to walk stright.


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

If you have taken the time to read all these replys


----------



## npr0831 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

1997 VW Jetta for Sale
Lodi, NJ 
automatic 92k miles
runs great


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ thats just said.
you sir need help in your whoring.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You might be a dubber if you keep all your stock parts when you upgrade. Not so you can put your car back to stock, but so that when you buy another VW you will automaticly have "upgrades" for your second dub.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (turtledub)*

If you've ever worn out an oil pan.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when...
You drive a 20 year old hatchback, and after driving through a crapload of salt, you *MUST* get it off.
Even if it's 8:30 PM.
Even if it's 20 degrees F out.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

You might be a Dubber if...
You own a VW.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_You might be a Dubber if...
You own a VW....and whore it out on vortex

























Could'nt resist...Awesome A2 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

.. only you know how to shift into reverse


----------



## DJReAxion (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (GoldGTIGuy)*

Hehe, great thread. Ill post some that I know pertain to me.

-You've only been a "dubber" for 2 months, yet you already have a 6 foot VW banner on the wall in your room.
-Everyone at school knows you drive a VW
-When you put your keys in your pocket, you make sure the lanyard is facing the right way so everybody can see the "Volkswagen Racing" logo
-You ask your friends if you can give them rides home, not the other way around
-You always volunteer to drive, whether it's 1 mile or 1000.
-You have over 20 pictures of the blue R32 at your local dealership on your phone
-You visit said R32 at least twice a week to make sure she's still there
-You point out every VW you see, no matter how annoying your friends find it
-You have slammed on the brakes and left rubber on the road just so you can do a quick walk-around of a GTI
-VWVortex is in your top friends on Myspace (www.myspace.com/djreaxion)
All true










_Modified by DJReAxion at 1:15 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You might be a dubber if people laugh at you when you have to roll your sunroof open or closed.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

You might be a dubber if you keep Dish soap in your trunk to clean your hands when you break down on the side of the road.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You might be a dubber if you have ever drooled over a front wheel drive station wagon with a four cylinder engine.
You might be a dubber if you have ever hidden parts from your wife, girlfriend, or parents, because you know they would be POed that you spent that much money on your car AGAIN!!!


_Modified by the_journalist at 2:12 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## life.car (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (backinthegame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backinthegame* »_ A1:When you rev your engine at red lights...Not to race, but to keep the oil light off.
* A2:When you put lowering springs on and it raises your car 1/2 inch.*
A3:You go to the dealer to complain that you think your cel bulb has burned out.


ROFL thats great that happened to me lol


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

My gf always gets pissed when i buy car stuff.....its sad that she drives a honda...


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (iampakman)*

you know ure a dubber when you even keep worn out parts just because they have vw stamped on them


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (chippievw)*

You might be a dubber if when you are getting passed by other cars you think to yourself "Man, if I had all the parts to put that turbo on my car, I would be doing the passing". Then you get passed by a Eurovan and that thought somehow fades to black.
Happend today comming home from church in my Dad's subaru.


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (nstyvdub)*

You read about how Mk1 to Mk3 owners think Mk4 and Mk5 owners are novices. And laugh at all the amatuers complaining about CEL's and the christmas tree of lights in your cluster. Back in the good days it was 2 lights... and if either of them went on (if they work)... that was way worse than a CEL. But atleast thats when vw kept it real... (cheap) easy to fix.
You adjust valves on your flatfour when its -30C out and envy the guys with the '78-'83 buses with there snootyfahlooty hydraulic lifters. Bastards. But when it's nice and hot out you laugh at them and comment on how they loose power because of them. 
You think the watercooled owners have it good cuz they can stand up and adjust their valves.
The whole time you've owned your dub it has had a growl from the tranny that you shrug off. You press your foot down on the clutch, it goes away. So its not 'that' big of a deal. The noise stops one day and you can actually hear your motor that is 15 feet behind you. It's eerily spooky. The next day you're taking the tranny out to replace it because on the way to the shop (with 2 spare trannies with you) the input shaft snaps and you end up tow roping it 15 miles...
Only you know how to open the sliding door on your bus.
You keep your car so clean, that people look at your Mk3 in shock that its about 13 years old... then you tell them the mileage it has on it and they have to go see for themselves.


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (SixtyEight)*

You own more than one dub. You keep them all insured because you never know which one you want/have to drive.


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (SixtyEight)*

You've been to the dealer to harass them about when they're getting the new driver gear.
The parts counter has your phone number memorized to bring up your billing details...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *SixtyEight* »_You adjust valves on your flatfour when its -30C out and envy the guys with the '78-'83 buses with there snootyfahlooty hydraulic lifters. Bastards. But when it's nice and hot out you laugh at them and comment on how they loose power because of them.

Same here with my 1985 1.6NA engine. (1981-1986.0 1.6 diesels were solid lifters.)








VW may have rated it for 52 hp, but that's because they knew they'd be going to hydro lifters! 5*4* horsepower here, biotches!


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

These are Fox specific....
You order brand new tail lights and corner light from Brazil specifically for your Fox and you have to modify them A LOT to make them work properly.
When you go to a Napa you don't tell the person at the counter you have a Fox or you will surely get the wrong part. You have to memorize 3 or 4 different parts from different cars of specific years to get the right part.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re:*

if you have enough spare parts in your apartment to build most of another car, and your wife no longer complains about the boxes of said parts, and has accepted that you are not going to get rid of them.
also you might be a dubber if you agree to let your wife drive the mk3 you just put $3000 into, just so she'll let you buy a $300 84 rabbit!


----------



## life.car (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_You might be a dubber if after the purchase of a "newer" dub, it inspired you to bring your older dub, if its not there already, up to par with your new one.


or after the purchase of a 'newer' dub it inspires u to bring it up to par with your 'older' dub


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (life.car)*

If you have all the parts from parting out three cars in your basement, but refuse to get rid of any of them because you are afraid you might need one of them eventually.


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Someone asks about air noise while driving, and you tell them... its cuz we're going fast. They comment on how you're only doin' 100kph... and you tell them that it's designed that way because they needed the extra tolerance since at high speeds the gaps and seams tighten up like a jet fighter.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^ thats funny, my sunroof does that above like 55mph...lol. 
You mite be a dubber if you came outside the other nite to find your windshiled broken, and almost had a nervous breakdown after going into a rage for about 3 hours. Wow that was a bad nite.


----------



## life.car (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (iampakman)*

u mite be a dubber if u have a broken up jetta on the side of ur parents driveway sitting on jack stands
and you almost get into a fistfight with your parents when they try to get rid of it


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (life.car)*

. . .if you see a reporter on TV from Santiago, Chile, covering the funeral of Augusto Pinochet, and a VW Golf 3 passes by behind her, and you say, "Ooh! A white one!"


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

if you ever broke up with your significant other over your vw. (i am guilty of that! hehe)


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

If you ever bought a vw to break up with your significant other...


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (SixtyEight)*

If your significant other broke up with you because of your vw, and your vw, and your vw, and your vw, and your vw...


----------



## RGWFLY (Mar 12, 2002)

People at work geet you with "Good Morning, Hows the car running?"


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

you might be a dubber if you have a laptop that has a VW sticker and your teacher makes jokes about it, but you tell them "You will never understand"
or
You spend all of your free time in college on the internet looking at vortex and parts for your dub and people think you are weird.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (piratesayargg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piratesayargg2* »_you might be a dubber if you have a laptop that has a VW sticker and your teacher makes jokes about it, but you tell them "You will never understand"
or
You spend all of your free time in college on the internet looking at vortex and parts for your dub and people think you are weird.

Or if you're well out of college, have a job, still do the same thing, AND your coworkers all drive BMWs and Benzes.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

you know your a dubber when ' you empty you pockets at nite going to bed and you find: 4 keys for the same car, 5 cable ties, a 13 spanner, and one screw with a furry head that you can bring yourself to throw out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_if you ever broke up with your significant other over your vw. (i am guilty of that! hehe)

been there done that. She hated my jetta.
BUT! the next gf loved the cabby.


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (RGWFLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RGWFLY* »_People at work geet you with "Good Morning, Hows the car running?"

Haha happens to me a little too much


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (RGWFLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RGWFLY* »_People at work geet you with "Good Morning, Hows the car running?"

Or it has gotten to the point were you tell them how the car is doing without them asking.
You also might be a dubber if you have just arrived at your destination and you wonder how the trip would have gone had your dub been running. 
Darn corrado. Soon. Very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*

If you know the exact procedure to fix your whip but you just lack the fundage.


----------



## dunkaroos (Dec 3, 2006)

You know you're a dubber when your vanity plate is the color of your car


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

you might be a dubber if you try to get your significant other to get a vw, then you break up and she buys a subaru to piss you off. all right around x-mas time! greatest x-mas ever......


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (piratesayargg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piratesayargg2* »_you might be a dubber if you have a laptop that has a VW sticker and your teacher makes jokes about it, but you tell them "You will never understand"
or
You spend all of your free time in college on the internet looking at vortex and parts for your dub and people think you are weird.

im in class right now....and students and teachers make fun of my car for breaking all the time....but they will never understand.....


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

It's cheaper and faster and easier to fix your car yourself rather than going to the dealer..or you just like the sense of satisfaction from doing it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C3Koh4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

GAHH....biggest pet peev ever


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

this thread is gonna hit a record.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (turtledub)*

You buy a complete powdercoating rig because it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you see an Eos whern you go to the bank, go home, go back to the bank with your camera, and photograph the Eos!


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Half way through building a motor, you get another idea and tear it all apart again to do something totally different, then you can't understand why everyone thinks your crazy
or
If you have more vw diecast toys than a toy store


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

I started buying diecast VW's in england.
I'm up to 2 rally cars and about 8 others including the Ghia.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if............. Your so low that. You design not only a skidplate with bumps to reduce noise and save your oil pan. But you also design and fabricate an oil pan that has the same capacity but is 1-1/4"s shallower than your original one.
I've busted 4 this year and well, i'm never busting another one. EVER!


----------



## MK2_VRSICK (Jul 8, 2006)

You might be a dubber if...
your car gets more for christmas than you.... 
people walk/drive into stuff while looking at you car.... 
you've already "spent" your income tax check and it's only january 
you can walk around in your garage with the light out but stub your toe on the coffee table in your house 
the guys at autozone/pepboys/local tuner shops greet you by name at the door 
you have more tuner web sites in your favorites than porn..... 
once you actually considered selling your car to buy more mods for it 
you know the name of every 5 X 100 rim ever made and where to get one cheap 
you can duplicate the "VR" sound with your mouth 
everytime it breaks down it doesn't even matter to you because you know what broke anyway and you say it's perfectly normal.










_Modified by MK2_VRSICK at 1:41 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (MK2_VRSICK)*

you can't wait to get home and read the new posts in this thread


----------



## vitos97GT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (CAUTIOUS)*

wow i can attest to this... L&T auto... im there 2-3 times a week


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

this is amazing. and yea, my tranny went again, i knew what it was as soon as i heard the noise it started making...lol


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ It's cheaper and faster and easier to fix your car yourself rather than going to the dealer..or you just like the sense of satisfaction from doing it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so true!!! 
Youre also a dubber, when your wife, drives around in a better VW than you do (this is my case







) 
and when she is logged onto VWvortex, more than you are...


----------



## Melkii (May 13, 2005)

you get yelled at when you pull the e brake and smack your girlfriens hand as she unbuckles


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ I had a friend get in my car no problem and then we parked at the beach to go fishing. I was getting gear for 2 minutes til he just unblucked it and opened the door.
I showed him how it works when you open the door and don't unbuckle it. He felt pretty friggin dumb for about a week. Til he unblucked it agian. Then i yelled at him.
Btw My ex (still a really good friend) FINALLY learned how to open the door by herself.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

/me has real seatbelts, and doesn't have that problem.


----------



## purehoney (Apr 6, 2005)

You are a dubber when you look at your car on Google Earth to get a good top view


----------



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if...
your background on myspace had to be created with the emblem of YOUR VW.
you license plate frame says "what like the back of a volkswagen"
you hear yourself saying, I won't have a problem driving home, I drive a vw.
you flash vw signs at other vw's. (the ones that aren't on the vortex look at you like you just flashed a gang sign)
you can list a laundry list of things that are broken on your car, but have engine upgrades set as priority on the car list.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (grumpieleesa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grumpieleesa* »_You might be a dubber if...
your background on myspace had to be created with the emblem of YOUR VW.

Or, if you use the VW logo as your MySpace picture!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

...you wouldnt let anyone but other air-cooled people drive your rusty, dented 70 bus but dont think twice about letting anyone drive your 97 Audi.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

You own a 2000 Golf GL 2.0 but envy the guy in town who has an '83 Rabbit diesel.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if the only bad part of your commute to and from work is the eight-hour-period in between, when you can't drive your VW!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You stand in the rain for over an hour checking out an old Rabbit for sale that most people would send straight to the scrapyard.
You buy mods for your car before you even buy the car.


----------



## Broken VDub (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

you know you're a dubber wen u consider :A Small Wonder The History of VW is the best book you ever read or though bout reading
you know you're a dubber wen u put vw stickers on cars that are not vws


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Broken VDub)*

You might be a dubber if you read James Flammang's VW book three times!


----------



## Vdoublevision (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_This list: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=442882 ; if not, good read anyway










Haha #9 - That was me the day before last. Fully modded euro van. it was sweet.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (turbodube)*

you might be a dubber if you're walking out of fedex to be greeted by a lady selling something for sick kids..tell her you dont have any time then proceed to see a sick MKII with RSs and do a full walk around with camera pictures...in front of her face..


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (greyvdub)*

You might be a duber if:
You figured out that your seatbelt alarm is the "coocaracha"song. (on MK3 Jettas)
You are the only one that knows what that rattling sound is
You are the only one that knows how to open your trunk
No one else can put your car in reverse
You get wet in your car on rainy days because your sun roof leaks
You drive by junk yards looking for vws to "adopt"
You've used your OEM car jack so much it's broken
You talk about your vw with other vw owners...at red-lights.
You know more about what is wrong with your car than the dealership but lack the money to do anything to fix it.
You don't even notice the little *beep beep beep* warning sound and the oil icon that comes and goes.
You are still pissed off at Plymoth for using a vw horn on their Roadrunner.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_You've used your OEM car jack so much it's broken

That just means you've used it at all.








Unless you own a Westmoreland car, then you get a scissor jack instead of the widowmaker. Scissor jacks FTMFW.


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if...
Even your girlfriend can spot a mk2 from 300 yards, in the dark!
You have a spare G-lader on the bookshelf, next to the picture of your significant other.
You have a "Corrado" badge hanging from the rearview mirror of your Suzuki. (I know, I know)
There are more pictures of VW's than of family in your house.
You have $2K worth of parts for a G60 that you don't even own yet.
You've owned an mk2 Jetta Coupe.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_You might be a duber if:
No one else can put your car in reverse



When I had my car dynoed, the guy who owns the shop thought my car was broken because he kept putting the car in forth gear trying to back it off the dyno. It was a little scary.
The guy is one of the best tuners I've ever seen. Been around cars all his life. But couldn't figure out reverse in a VW.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rev Jerry)*

You might be a dubber if you spot a '98 Golf and a new Cadillac XLR in a parking lot. . . and you check out the Golf first!


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (nomad1721)*

You might be a dubber if...

_Quote, originally posted by *nomad1721* »_There are more pictures of VW's than of family in your house.


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_You drive by junk yards looking for vws to "adopt"
You talk about your vw with other vw owners...at red-lights.

Yep that's also true for me





















, man this is getting freaky I'm really screwed up














.










_Modified by turbodube at 3:40 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you're waiting on the side of the road for a jump...(just kidding)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_I started buying diecast VW's in england.
I'm up to 2 rally cars and about 8 others including the Ghia.

You both should check out the die cast model car forums...I love collecting die cast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Yeah I got scared reading these as well. It's crazy how everyone relates to all of these....

So I have another.

You might be a dubber if:

You know what 500 other v-dubbers are talking about even though you have never met them or their car.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

You know your a dubber if you can tell people the price for every single part you have bought for your car.
....If you have all your receipts in a binder and date all of them and put the milage on them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....You laugh at people when they say your car has "High Mileage" (200k+).


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

i got excited when i saw this hit another page.....i relate to about 90% of all these, and i havent even been dubbing 2 years yet, lol. this is amazing.
amd yea, i let my ex girlfriend of 9 months open my trunk (in our 9th month of us dating, and i had the car before i had her) and she bent my car key trying to open my trunk. god i was pissed. and she wondered why i wouldnt let her drive it.










_Modified by iampakman at 2:21 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

You might be a dubber if you were making the VW logo with your fingers like before VDub and Miss Helga showed up! (_Ja!_)


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if....
Your kid's first word was Volkswagen.
Your husband tells his friends he's married to a car parts enthusiast.
You have a Rabbit on one of your teeth instead of a diamond.
You can compete with your dad when he gets going on the reliability of British roadsters.
Your mom knows that Christmas means one thing: DriverGear!


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re:*

You might be a dubber (and freinds), if you run into the store and come back and your stereo is bumpin with the keys in your pocket with your freinds still inside.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Smokeajayaday)*

You might be a dubber if you leave your VW key fob hanging out of your pocket so your other keys on the chain don't scratch the VW emblem on the fob!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you father decides he'll GIVE you his 2002 honda civic EX if you get rid of your car because he wants a Volvo C70 coupe.
But you say..... sorry dad we can't always get what we want.

You might be a dubber if you have...............










_Modified by mk2jettarunner at 11:45 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You might be a dubber if you carry your vw key with you and let it hang out of your pocket...even though you havent driven the car in a year.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

You might be a dubber if you know the little-quoted eleventh commandment: *Thou shalt maintain thy Volkswagen with genuine Volkswagen parts.*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a Mk1 or 2 dubber if you know that commandment, and flagrantly disregard it because you know the non-genuine parts are better.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a Mk1 or 2 dubber if you know that commandment, and flagrantly disregard it because you know the non-genuine parts are better.









Amen.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if after reading the above commandment you realize that you can no longer call your quest for a working car an obsession. You feel you need to call it a pilgrimage or a holy quest.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (turtledub)*

these may have been said already but oh well, it'll take me forever to read 29 pages of these haha
you may be a dubber if every time you get off work and walk to the car you say stuff like "oh hello there beautifull did you miss me? i missed you too" <~ THATS ME
you may be a dubber if you are the only one who knows the trick to get all your doors to lock(mk4 electrical issues haha)
you may be a dubber if you discover a new scratch and feel like crying
you may be a dubber if you drive your car harder than you should and appologize to it afterwards
you may be a dubber if you see a dub thats a pile of rust you will still take the walk around it and look at it!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You may be a dubber if you know you DON'T have to apologize to your car for driving it too hard - it wants it, dammit.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You may be a dubber if you know you DON'T have to apologize to your car for driving it too hard - it wants it, dammit.









i know my car wants it and it shows when im on the freeway. But when im just driving my car really hard afterwards it starts clunking into gear really hard and i like have to stroke the dash and say "im sorry baby i didn't mean to" and it starts being nice to me again hahaha
my car is like a person i swear!!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Shift easy, drive it hard otherwise.








It doesn't like when you jerk it's stick around like you want to kill it.














(Damn that sounds painful.)


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Shift easy, drive it hard otherwise.








It doesn't like when you jerk it's stick around like you want to kill it.














(Damn that sounds painful.)

i have a 4spd auto..... i shift it manually just so it WONT clunk into gear


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

All I have to say then is... I'm sorry...








That particular transmission is NOT known for reliability...
Have you noticed any delay in shifting to reverse lately?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_You might be a dubber if after reading the above commandment you realize that you can no longer call your quest for a working car an obsession. You feel you need to call it a pilgrimage or a holy quest.

You might be a dubber if holy quest just doesn't describe what you'd consider a Crusade. I'm a missionary and I'm converting those Honda Pagans one at a time.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_All I have to say then is... I'm sorry...








That particular transmission is NOT known for reliability...
Have you noticed any delay in shifting to reverse lately?

no, reverse is fine. But i have noticed my car has some issues switching from 2nd to 3rd if im not shifting it myself. My tac will be at like 4500 before it finally clunks itself into 3rd and quick into 4th... its ridiculous. And thats even when im not driving hard or anything, just cruisin. 
oh well tho, i'll drive this car till it dies and buy a better one that will definitely be a manual.. i didn't want an auto but all the manuals i found when searching for my car had over 160k miles on them and my mom refused to let me get one with over 100k..... so i got mine with 46k







now its at 66, in less than 2 years ^^


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Try something here...
Turn the key to on, hold the accelerator for 30 seconds, let off, turn the key off, then start the engine.
That should clear the fuzzy logic on the transmission, and try to get it to relearn your driving style correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

i'll try that, not tonight tho im parked in a garage at the moment and i'll make car alarms go off if i do that (its a very small garage haha)


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

oh i almost forgot one!
you may be a dubber if you have rabbits running around your ankle








sorry for the crap pictures... my camera phone took a better one than my $300 nikon ....

gotta add one more before i go home...
you may be a dubber if you've been sitting in your 3 hour class reading all these "you may be a dubber if" posts and have absolutely NO idea what the teacher has been talking about


_Modified by OrangesAnonymous at 6:38 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

you might be a New England dubber if you check the weather, seeing that its going to be a constant 32 degrees today, which means the sunroof *WILL * be open on your drive.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lenny2876)*

You might be a dubber if you just watched "I Robot" with Will Smith and you drooled at all the audis in the movie.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_You might be a dubber if you just watched "I Robot" with Will Smith and you drooled at all the audis in the movie. 

lmao...this great. ill play.
you might be a dubber if you've just read through all these pages and have "yessed" and nodded to all of the comments. lol


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
You might be a dubber if holy quest just doesn't describe what you'd consider a Crusade. I'm a missionary and I'm converting those Honda Pagans one at a time.


All I have to say is..... _*AMEN*_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_You might be a dubber if you just watched "I Robot" with Will Smith and you drooled at all the audis in the movie. 

You might be a dubber if that's the sole reason you watched that movie.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (lenny2876)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lenny2876* »_you might be a New England dubber if you check the weather, seeing that its going to be a constant 32 degrees today, which means the sunroof *WILL * be open on your drive.

















WeRd! NH Dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

if you've only had your dub for a month and a 1/2, and you already do these things!
if, even though he may be a more skilled driver, you don't let the boyfriend drive your car. ESPECIALLY when you're not in it. 
if you drive to the mall for lunch during work, even though it's only across the parking lot (granted, it's a big parking lot).


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

You might be a dubber if your car stays cleaner than your room.
You might be a dubber if you can tell the difference between OEM dyno tranny oil and synthetic tranny oil


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If... You're driving an old BMW cuz your f*ckin car is broken because it's a VW.


----------



## CZVDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

You might be a dubber when you spend more time looking at a CEL than you do your girlfriend.
You might also be a dubber if you spend more time in your car than you do in your girlfriend.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*

You might be a dubber if you move in with your girlfriend. . . who lives in Manhattan. . . a block or two away from a subway station. . . which takes you to the 34th Street and 42nd Street stations. . . from where you can go anywhere in America or the world. . . without a car. . . from a city (NYC) where you don't need a freakin' car. . . and you insist on keeping your VW anyway!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVDUB* »_You might also be a dubber if you spend more time in your car than you do in your girlfriend.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVDUB* »_You might be a dubber when you spend more time looking at a CEL than you do your girlfriend.








You might also be a dubber if you spend more time in your car than you do in your girlfriend. 























Wow....So true, so true.....


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

You might be a dubber if you don't have anything to add, but you post soemthing just to keep the thread going!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you no longer use regular soap, you use the handcleaner with pummice to do all your washing needs.

ouch.


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*

you might be a dubber if all you think about is ways of saving up and living thrifty to buy all those dub parts you need


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (GreenLabeLDUB)*

If you have a second job solely to support your modding habit.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you hate taking your car out after a snowstorm because you don't want road salt all over it.


----------



## yonkersMKII rocco (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

amazing how this thread keeps on going... bump


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (yonkersMKII rocco)*

You might be a dubber if you bump this thread up to keep it going!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

One of the mechanics at the shop tells you to go ahead and clean the jetta then give the keys back to him because he is waiting on a part.
You might be a dubber if you could have gotten the part for less and with faster shipping!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_
you convince your significant other, with little persuasion, to sell their car for another VW
^^true story, girlfriend traded in her honda for a mkIV 1.8t GTI^^

_Modified by gltuner at 2:29 PM 10-3-2005_


this doesnt sound familiar haha.. just sold my ford for a 01 GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

The vortex uses more acronyms than a military operations order. You may be a dubber if you understand all of them and catch yourself using them in conversation with other dubbers.


----------



## FatKid756 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

If your credit cards are maxed out from modding your dub. And you have to use change to pay for gas until payday


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (FatKid756)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatKid756* »_If your credit cards are maxed out from modding your dub. And you have to use change to pay for gas until payday









So true.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

we are a minority...
but this site brings us together.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (InfamousDJStorm)*

you are a dubber if:
you put yourself to sleep by thinking about your first mods to the mk3 you're going to pick up next weekend.
(it works)


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (CZVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVDUB* »_
You might be a dubber if you spend more time in your car than you do in your girlfriend. 


Pouah! best one so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yes i did read all 30 pages










_Modified by Golfmk3_18 at 7:13 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## FatKid756 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_you are a dubber if:
you put yourself to sleep by thinking about your first mods to the mk3 you're going to pick up next weekend.
(it works)

I wouldn't be able to sleep, I'd be too busy maxing out my credit cards








(see my post above)


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If you have a second job solely to support your modding habit.

x 1 billion, just picked up a 2nd job to support my turbo fund! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lovethevdubb (Jan 23, 2007)

you might be a dubber if the first thing you ask a guy is "what do you drive?" and it doesnt count unless its a manual
you might be a dubber if you have dang near written a novel to give to the guy who you sold your 69 bug to. 
you might be a dubber if you know what a mk 3.5 is


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (lovethevdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovethevdubb* »_
you might be a dubber if you know what a mk 3.5 is









...and you can explain the oddity that is the Cabriolet/Cabrio models in VW's line-up


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

If the girlfriend still dates you despite her knowing that you joined the "I dumped my girlfriend for my VW" group on the facebook.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (FatKid756)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatKid756* »_If your credit cards are maxed out from modding your dub. And you have to use change to pay for gas until payday










I have 3 maxed out cards because of my car....


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (DubsesdA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsesdA3* »_you are a dubber if:
you put yourself to sleep by thinking about your first mods to the mk3 you're going to pick up next weekend.
(it works)


made me think of another one~
you might be a dubber if you fall asleep thinking about the project car you plan on building and think about all the mods/specs right down to the interior lights! (my mk1 rabbit project puts me to sleep every night







)


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Now *THAT*'s obsessed.
(As I think of my dream Mk2... 4-door Jetta bodyshell, with the rear of a 2-door Golf grafted on, to make a Jetta wagon... paint the whole mess Terracotta Brown Pearl, swap in a 2.5 5-cyl TDI out of a European T4 Transporter (I think it's possible, with massaging of the strut tower, and maybe a slight engine mount relocation), Corrado dash, full Shine suspension, maybe Trophy Recaros, big bumpers... mmm...)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 7:06 AM 3-10-2007_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Now *THAT*'s obsessed.
(As I think of my dream Mk2... 4-door Jetta bodyshell, with the rear of a 2-door Golf grafted on, to make a Jetta wagon... paint the whole mess Terracotta Brown Pearl, swap in a 2.5 5-cyl TDI out of a European T4 Transporter (I think it's possible, with massaging of the strut tower, and maybe a slight engine mount relocation), Corrado dash, full Shine suspension, maybe Trophy Recaros, big bumpers... mmm...)

No, _this_ is obsessed!


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

hahahaha
mk1 rabbit, pearl green or black/white/silver/gunmetal harlequin (haven't decided on that one yet) 2.0T 16v engine, full roll in back but fully upholstered (street legal race cars are nice aren't they?), lowered, custom suspension, paddle shifting, smoked lights, 16'' rims, custom dash, upholstry, and sound system, interchangable exhaust, one for the track and one for the streets ya know? Tinted windows, and oh yes, wide body rear







my car needs an ass lol 
I unfortinately don't know THAT much about engines so i can only really describe what it looks like
its going to be scary how fast this thing will be lets just say that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gonna take forever but if i land the job i want i'll easily be able to afford it


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If you're going for a custom dash, why not go for 2.0T 16v *FSI*?








And, that'll give you the paddle shifting, too, if you go DSG.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

good idea.... dat sounds nice...mmm never actually thought about that one hehe.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Plus, 200 hp from the factory, and that's suspected to be underrated.








The only tricky parts would be the dash (but if you're doing that custom already), and the engine mounts.
Well, OK, the wiring would be a royal pain, as well...










_Modified by bhtooefr at 10:04 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

you might be a dubber if... judging from the few posts above, you might be a dubber if you are dreaming.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (futur)*

BTW Futur nice sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You might be a Dubber if you just saw this sig and posted while at school.










_Modified by turbodube at 10:23 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (turbodube)*

You might be a dubber if you deem it more important to post on the tex than let your sister do her homework on the computer.
Being big brother is nice sometimes.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (turtledub)*

If you take sick days from work every time you get new parts for your car so you can install them.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

How about installing them in the parking lot of your job during lunch break?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You realize you only have one good shirt that isn't VW related.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_How about installing them in the parking lot of your job during lunch break?










i did that! wasn't a huge part or anything just my euroswitch haha


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

How about diagnosing and repairing a major fuel leak at work?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You know more about your car than the guys at the dealership.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The guy at the local Wal-Mart knows more about your car than the guys at the stealership, though.


----------



## Wolfbastion (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

Lol i do this all the time. Hell i even did this 10 minutes ago coming into the house.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

if you get picked on and dont care...cause "you just know"


----------



## Dasynn (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber when you only let her drive in the bedroom.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

if you would propose to the first girl that said something along the lines of "I want to help you work on your mk1" or consider a woman more attractive if she knows more about working on your car than you do. (in all fairness, and to remain NOT sexist, this works both ways.) so ladies that love men simply because they work on dubs, this one is for you.
SWM w/ mk1 rabbit L 1.6NA looking for SF w/ mk1/diesel mechanic skills and strong desire to start a VW family...
tSoG


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

tSoG-84bit: I hear that there's females over in the Dub Girls Lounge.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

posting a want ad in the dub girls lounge seems a bit much doesn't it? (I may have already considered it)
tSoG


----------



## ventodubber (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

you might be a dubber if you use premium gas, all the time, and none of your friends understand why.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_posting a want ad in the dub girls lounge seems a bit much doesn't it? (I may have already considered it)
tSoG

You may be a dubber if you post your want ads on the Vortex


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_tSoG-84bit: I hear that there's females over in the Dub Girls Lounge.









hey now, hey now, you know thats a girlies only lounge


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ventodubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ventodubber* »_you might be a dubber if you use premium gas, all the time, and none of your friends understand why.

You might be a dubber if every car you own is tuned to run only on premium gas, and will ping like mad if you try to run anything else in them.


_Modified by the_journalist at 7:30 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you just start laughing at everyone saying their cars have too high compression for premium gas, and then you let slip that your car has 23:1 compression - screw premium gas...


----------



## d-boy-90 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (ventodubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ventodubber* »_you might be a dubber if you use premium gas, all the time, and none of your friends understand why.

Or parents


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

Ha! who needs gas anyways? even if my car was currently in running condition I wouldn't need fuel for at least 400 miles, and I definitely wouldn't put gas in it, even if it was premium!
tSoG


----------



## Wolfbastion (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_
When I had my car dynoed, the guy who owns the shop thought my car was broken because he kept putting the car in forth gear trying to back it off the dyno. It was a little scary.
The guy is one of the best tuners I've ever seen. Been around cars all his life. But couldn't figure out reverse in a VW.

Yeah when i first test drove my car it took me a couple of minutes to figure out the reverse.


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

You know your a dubber when:
You know your cruise control hasn't worked in a year, but you still try it out three or four times a week.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Savior Self)*

you know you're addicted when you've just spent your entire Saturday reading this thread.








*guilty*
and you're a true dubchick when you only date guys with dubs







fox gl ftw!


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 9:42 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfmk3_18* »_

Pouah! best one so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yes i did read all 30 pages









_Modified by Golfmk3_18 at 7:13 PM 3-7-2007_


you might be a dubber if you actually have read all 30 pages


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Savior Self)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savior Self* »_You know your a dubber when:
You know your cruise control hasn't worked in a year, but you still try it out three or four times a week.

Keep the faith. It *WILL* eventually fix itself.


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

you get very excited and feel the need to point out every vw you see in a movie
you consider every MKIV owner a novice only to have a smile slapped on your face when you see someone driving one like it should be *vroom*
you take great pleasure in pointing out that audi, bugatti, and porsche are just higher end dubs
your friend asks why you dash is buzzing and you casually say..."oh thats just the oil buzzer"
you say "hey baby" to your other car whenever you pull next to it in the driveway
despite everyone's advice to the contrary...you HAVE to do that roadtrip in an old vw westy
your mom tells you about a conversation she had with someone else about volkswagens because she mentioned that you drive/love them
when thinking about who to invite to a party...you sign onto the vw forum and make a post
you just sigh and shake your head when you see a honda with altezza's, stinger muffler, and a wing the size of a cesna, regardless of how fast it may be able to go


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

you're willing to give up drinking on st. Patty's Day to be the DD cuz you know it means you'll get to drive your car around all night driving people home


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

When your motor swap cost more than the actual car it goes into......yes its true.


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (5speedT)*

you install your new engine on lunch break, in the parking lot at work.


_Modified by turtleturtle at 2:25 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (5speedT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedT* »_When your motor swap cost more than the actual car it goes into......yes its true.

On four out of the six, yep.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_if you get picked on and dont care...cause "you just know"

my peronsal fav


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

You might be a dubber if:
You put it into reverse and people say, "That's backwards." 
And you say, "Well, yeah, duh, that's where we're going..."


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Savior Self)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savior Self* »_You might be a dubber if:
You put it into reverse and people say, "That's backwards." 
And you say, "Well, yeah, duh, that's where we're going..."

lol happens all the time with people I drive to work and back.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (turtleturtle)*

You might be a dubber if after driving your dub you get in another car and put it in 1st and look back only to realize you instead are going forward. 
^^^What kind of screen name has turtle in it anyways?


----------



## RockerChickMica (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (turtledub)*

*Backstory*
My dub is currently pulled apart in my dad's garage in the midst of an engine swap following 4 months of bad karma. I'm currently driving my mom's Saturn...and I hate it
You know you're a dubber when even if you're not driving your dub, you flash the "V" out of habit.
You know you're a true dubber when someone in another car flashes the "V", you flash it back becuase you know they're a dubber in disguise.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if you bragg to the boys about your car rather than bragg about that hott chick you hooked up with


----------



## vdubmomma (Mar 22, 2007)

doesn't a dubber mean, someone whose voice has been used by another?










_Modified by vdubmomma at 1:16 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turtledub* »_^^^What kind of screen name has turtle in it anyways?

Backstory of my screen name:
I got my nick name, "Turtle" in boot camp. I look like Dana Carvey from The Master of Diguise and that nickname has stuck with me for the last 5 years.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You know your a dubber when...
You go to a gas station that only has one nozzle, but 3 grades a fuel, you choose the best, and then proceed to tap the nozzle on the ground hoping you dont get any rements of the regular gas the previous person put in


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

FWIW, higher octane fuels aren't "better" fuels, they're just higher octane.
Higher octane fuels have higher resistance to compression ignition, meaning that the energy of activation is higher. (Which is what you want when you've got a high compression (and I don't just mean static compression, but also peak cylinder pressures, as you would find in a turbo engine such as the 1.8T) engine, but it isn't a higher quality fuel.) However, the combustion reaction will end up releasing about the same energy.
The reason why you get more fuel economy out of a higher octane fuel in some engines is that the engines optimally run on the higher octane fuel, and are using their knock sensors to change the ignition timing to run on a lower octane fuel without detonation. One interesting case of this that I've seen for myself is the Honda D15B2 - specced for 87, but interestingly, it had more pep and economy running on a custom ethanol (which reduces the energy content per gallon)/RUG blend, with about 93 octane.
You might be a dubber when you know exactly what "premium" gas means, and that it's not the best quality fuel, just the highest octane.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
Keep the faith. It *WILL* eventually fix itself.

i agree to that!!
in my car if you have the light switch turned on it makes this really annoying high pitched whining noise to tell you to turn it off.. mine didn't work for like 6 months and then one day... it started working again!!! ............then it went away BUT THATS NOT THE POINT!! it fixed it self for at least 5 minutes~


----------



## PermanentBlond (Mar 22, 2007)

let's bump this


----------



## ventodubber (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

mine worked for about five minutes the other day too. it completely made my day. i dont even know what i did to get it to work, but on the way home, i couldn't get it to work







oh well, maybe some day ill get it to work again.


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

You might be a dubber if:
You've ever circled around the block just to get another look at a R32 you just saw parked on the side of the road.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Savior Self)*

If you have thrown every tool at your dub and it chews them up and spits them back out laughing.
Destroyed several drill bits last night.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

a few weeks ago i went down a few blocks, circled back around and pulled into a side street to look at another mk3 ive seen around a few times, but never in person
and on the things will fix themselves, i havent heard my "la cucracha" since last july, but one day a few months ago it started for about 3 seconds...only to have never been heard since
and i let my friend drive my jetta after he let me drive his ca18det 240sx, and he couldnt figure out reverse, and when pulling off, he oculdnt figure out why he wasnt moving letting the clutch out....his clutch engages hard towards the floor, mine is much higher then his and is soft


----------



## Volkswoman_03 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (Savior Self)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savior Self* »_You might be a dubber if:
You've ever circled around the block just to get another look at a R32 you just saw parked on the side of the road.

X2...
or just any Dub in general that looks like it just might be owned by an entusiast!


----------



## HSD95Jetta (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Volkswoman_03)*

You might be a dubber if u just read this entire post on yoir sidekick
also
you might be a dubber if you tryed to change a clutch at 8 at night just so you could show off your car at 11pm to all your friends.... but diidnt have the tranny out till 11:30 because of one ****ing bolt. Happened to me and my boy last night working on his mk2 jetta 8v


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (HSD95Jetta)*

You might be a dubber if you're SOOOOOOOO excited that the 2008 Jetta wagon is being introduced in Canada!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be *CANADIAN* if you're SOOOOOOOO excited that the 2008 Jetta wagon is being introduced in Canada!









Fixed it for you.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (HSD95Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HSD95Jetta* »_You might be an *awesome* dubber if u just read this entire post on your sidekick

And if you're addicted to vortex and only post up from an sk3.
Sidekick dubbers, UNITE!
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

That's not obsessed, that's bat**** loco.
I have posted from Opera Mini before, though, which is even more insane.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

I know I have posted on here a few times already but I got another one.
You might be a dubber if: You got a Wolfsburg Tattoo on your chest during spring break.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_
i havent heard my "la cucracha" since last july, but one day a few months ago it started for about 3 seconds...only to have never been heard since


Why would you want to hear it?? Thats one of the most annoying noises besides that beeping noise when the oil light flashes.


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_ You might be a dubber if: You got a Wolfsburg Tattoo on your chest during spring break.










or "Volkswagen" down your arm


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

and ya i dont know how many sigs ive seen the same as mine haha
that was a good one, thanks


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_
Why would you want to hear it?? Thats one of the most annoying noises besides that beeping noise when the oil light flashes.

Never said I wanted to, I have yet to complain about it not playing, just using it as an example of things fixing themselves


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

You know your a dubber when you can't help but get slightly bothered when someone says, "hey you in the [insert color] car..."


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (abawp)*

When you are driving your MKI and your passenger asks you what that weird sound is when that oil light comes on. You have to tell them....it's all right, that happens all the time.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_Why would you want to hear it?? Thats one of the most annoying noises besides that beeping noise when the oil light flashes.

It's my ringtone.
Although, first thing I do when I'm working on the car with the door open and keys in the ignition is pull the "relay".


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

you know you are a dubber if you spent more than $2000 in less than 4 months and you don't look it as a waste of money but as an investment for your future....


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if you find yourself late to class on a regular basis because your driving up and down the parking garage to find another VW to park next to.


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

....when you can always blame your tardiness on your car.
....when you go get diner before a trip to the dealership.
....you can get beat by a honda, but still know you kicked his ass in life.
....when the only compliment you get about your car is "that's a cute little car!" 
....you feel european, yet you've never been there.


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (pineapplerobot)*

if you are willing to drive all the way to mexico to get an air cooled vdub....
....once in mexico you buy a whole bunch of parts for your 1.8t......
.....if you keep a copy of volkswagen magazine that you bought from your last trip to mexico and you treat it as a bible


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (T3Bunny)*

[7) your wife IM's you on the vortex to tell you dinner is ready...
Time for dinner must run!








_Modified by T3Bunny at 2:52 PM 11-20-2005_[/QUOTE]
Lucky lucky man here.... some women just done understand.
My wife is coming around, she doesnt kick the Rocco's tires and call her a bitch like she did with the 96 VR6







Though she is the one who loved to drive a 100 on the Autobahn given the chance and could whip the youngster driving the tricked out Manta (Opel for those who dont know) off the light and not miss a gear


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubpunk13x* »_you might be a dubber if when you try to red your own palm lines all you see is a upside down VW symbol.... i was so happy when i found that.. not sure if anyone else's do that though..

Holy hell, on both hands too








I knew I was a split window in my previous life


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*might be an mk3 owner*

If you're the only one that knows where to unlock the doors.
If you're the only one that knows where the trunk button is inside the car.
if you're the only one that knows to push the key button to open the trunk.
...and you're the only one not surprised about the noises the car makes when you leave your keys in the car or lights on.


_Modified by XS_GTI3 at 10:27 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

you know your a dubber when you show off the fact that you can turn the key in the door to open and close the windows.
and you know your a dubber when you own page 33


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: (thelettert)*

you come back to post up another reason you know your a dubber at 6 am...
whenever you have a conversation with some one you picture the appropriate smiley face or beer glass at the end of the sentence just like you use it on vortex.

and you typed up this whole list so you could post it up places:
You know you’re a dubber when
1. everytime you shift into 5th the gearshift wacks your girlfriend, and then you get yelled at for hitting her
2. only you know how to adjust your seats
3. Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
4. you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car 
5. You park far away from other cars, your sunroof is tilted when parked. 
6. You think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road
7. you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot
8. youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
9. you find reasons to have to drive some where.
10. you've laugh yourself in to tears cause you connected with a vw commercials.
11. VWVortex is set as your homepage.
12. if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.
13. You spend more time on vwvortex.com than you do sleeping.
14. If fellow co-workers are now concerned about the state of your car.
15. you have a vw set as your wallpaper somewhere on your computer and have half a dozen or more "backup" wallpapers just in case you get bored of the current, but don't change the current one ever.
16. you convince your significant other, with little persuasion, to sell their car for another VW
17. the purchase of your new VW convinces your significant other that he/she too is a dubber
18. you go out of the way, even if it makes you late, to roll with another VW
19. When you're the only guy in the car checking out the Rabbit vs the new corvette.
20. have more pictures of you car then your girlfriend
21. if theres a VW and your on your way to yours in a parking lot you WILL walk out of your way to check it out and confuse the hell out of your girlfriend when you do this and then get "where the hell are you going?" and then once you point it out, you get a weird look from her
22. when you run into a wall while lookin back at your vdub.
23. when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
24. when you hate taking girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.
25. Your last thought before going to bed is: "I'm gonna replace those strut mounts/valve cover gasket tomorrow." Or something involving your car.
26. you spend and are willing to spend more money on your car then your significant other
27. you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
28. When you talk to other VW enthusiasts, and immedietaly become friends with them, and no matter who they are or what they are like, you can carry on long hour conversations 
29. when countless people have commented on the cool blue color of your stock interior light's
30. you (even though it wont happen) get beat by a honda, but still know you kicked his ass in life.
31. you feel european, yet you've never been there.
32. when you show off the fact that you can turn the key in the door to open and close the windows.
33. whenever you have a conversation with some one you picture the appropriate smiley face or beer glass at the end of the sentence just like you use it on vortex.
34. You're broke.
35. You park your car and as you walk away, you ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: might be an mk3 owner (XS_GTI3)*

You know you're a dubber when you refuse to get into a drive-thru window line because cars for for _driving_, not waiting in line in!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: might be an mk3 owner (Blue Golfer)*

You know you're a dubber when you hear friends talking about a "hot VW" and you think they're talking about an Eos or R32, when they're actually talking about Veronica Webb or Vanessa Williams!
Or maybe even Vanna White.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: might be an mk3 owner (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you keep adding comments on page 33 to ensure that there'll be a page 34!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

You might be a dubber if.....
...your passenger says "Oh, Look! A Rabbit!" and you say "Where?" assuming they mean a MK1 when they really mean stupid vermin.
...you say "Oh, Look! A Rabbit!" and you mean a MK1 when everyone else is looking for a wild rodent.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_you come back to post up another reason you know your a dubber at 6 am...
whenever you have a conversation with some one you picture the appropriate smiley face or beer glass at the end of the sentence just like you use it on vortex.

and you typed up this whole list so you could post it up places:
You know you’re a dubber when
1. everytime you shift into 5th the gearshift wacks your girlfriend, and then you get yelled at for hitting her
2. only you know how to adjust your seats
3. Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
4. you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car 
5. You park far away from other cars, your sunroof is tilted when parked. 
6. You think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road
7. you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot
8. youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
9. you find reasons to have to drive some where.
10. you've laugh yourself in to tears cause you connected with a vw commercials.
11. VWVortex is set as your homepage.
12. if you see a person also driving a vw wave at you and you know exactly what he means.
13. You spend more time on vwvortex.com than you do sleeping.
14. If fellow co-workers are now concerned about the state of your car.
15. you have a vw set as your wallpaper somewhere on your computer and have half a dozen or more "backup" wallpapers just in case you get bored of the current, but don't change the current one ever.
16. you convince your significant other, with little persuasion, to sell their car for another VW
17. the purchase of your new VW convinces your significant other that he/she too is a dubber
18. you go out of the way, even if it makes you late, to roll with another VW
19. When you're the only guy in the car checking out the Rabbit vs the new corvette.
20. have more pictures of you car then your girlfriend
21. if theres a VW and your on your way to yours in a parking lot you WILL walk out of your way to check it out and confuse the hell out of your girlfriend when you do this and then get "where the hell are you going?" and then once you point it out, you get a weird look from her
22. when you run into a wall while lookin back at your vdub.
23. when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
24. when you hate taking girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.
25. Your last thought before going to bed is: "I'm gonna replace those strut mounts/valve cover gasket tomorrow." Or something involving your car.
26. you spend and are willing to spend more money on your car then your significant other
27. you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
28. When you talk to other VW enthusiasts, and immedietaly become friends with them, and no matter who they are or what they are like, you can carry on long hour conversations 
29. when countless people have commented on the cool blue color of your stock interior light's
30. you (even though it wont happen) get beat by a honda, but still know you kicked his ass in life.
31. you feel european, yet you've never been there.
32. when you show off the fact that you can turn the key in the door to open and close the windows.
33. whenever you have a conversation with some one you picture the appropriate smiley face or beer glass at the end of the sentence just like you use it on vortex.
34. You're broke.
35. You park your car and as you walk away, you ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 


You might be a dubber if you read this post hoping that one of your previous posts made the cut.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (thelettert)*

If your daughter's name is Bora.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If your daughter's name is Bora.

I think we all just got PWNED.


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If your daughter's name is Bora.

or if you plan on calling your son POLO


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sickvdub)*

I wanted to name my second daughter Jetta, but my wife wouldn't let me.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If your daughter's name is Bora.

Well, you could be a Maserati fan then.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If your daughter's name is Bora.






























*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you go absolutely ga-ga over the BlueMotion version of the VW Polo at the New York Auto Show simply because it's a Polo!
You also might be a dubber if you take a picture of said Polo, and it's the only picture you take at the entire show.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When chicks and gay guys ask what that great smelling orange hand cream you use is.








(Gojo FTMFW.)


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_When chicks and gay guys ask what that great smelling orange hand cream you use is.








(Gojo FTMFW.)

best smell ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crlickey (Mar 29, 2007)

you might be a dubber if you get the .:R logo tattood on your back


----------



## whensent (Feb 12, 2007)

You might be a dubber if..
This is only your second ever post since joining the vw family and you have spent literally.. all night reading every single post in this thread and agreed with most of them.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (whensent)*

You might be a dubber if..
You find out someone you know also drives a Volkswagen, but get extremely disappointed when you find out they have no plans for the car and seem blissfully ignorant of anything related to Volkswagen.
you know who I'm talking about - the "a car's just a car" people...


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

if you name your dog jetta
if the bently is your bible 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_
if the bently is your bible 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You believe Robert Bentley could be the second coming of Christ.


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Might be a dubber if.....
You spend hours researching and even more time convincing your wife that the POS Mazda MPV is going to be sold to buy a Eurovan Weekender because it will be cool to drive your hotel around the country







Besides, it will look cool sitting next to the Scirocco








Hey, it sleeps 4, 2 up top 2 in the van and carries 7.... beat that Mazda (you bastards)








Check em out.....
http://www.poptopheaven.com


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_if you name your dog jetta
if the bently is your bible 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

iguanas name is Phaeton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

you might be a chick dubber if you spend more time handling your cars stick than your boyfriends


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_you might be a chick dubber if you spend more time handling your cars stick than your boyfriends









...and you might be a guy dubber if you spend more time warming up your VW than your girlfriend


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_you might be a chick dubber if you spend more time handling your cars stick than your boyfriends









If you assume that "fox" in "foxbabe" is referring to the car, but hoping that it refers to the babe.
shameless plug: 

_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you would propose to the first girl that said something along the lines of "I want to help you work on your mk1" or consider a woman more attractive if she knows more about working on your car than you do. (in all fairness, and to remain NOT sexist, this works both ways.) so ladies that love men simply because they work on dubs, this one is for you.
SWM w/ mk1 rabbit L 1.6NA looking for SF w/ mk1/diesel mechanic skills and strong desire to start a VW family...
tSoG

I am so pathetic....


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_you might be a chick dubber if you spend more time handling your cars stick than your boyfriends









This makes me happy. I need to find a girl like this.
In the spirit of finding a Dub girl for myself...
SBM, 20, 97 Getta 2.0, looking for SF, 18-28, MUST LOVE DUBS!








Wow. I am sad. Lol
Oh, you might be a dubber if everytime someone close to you tells you to get rid of your car cuz it gives you so many problems, you feel like crying and/or punching them in the face


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubsRock* »_...you run into a wall while lookin back at your vdub.


FTW, i usually just trip or walk into another car

...if you nearly break other people's shifters trying to put it into "reverse" and they say "what the hell are you doing?! It's on the bottom right!!"


_Modified by Crew at 11:27 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
If you assume that "fox" in "foxbabe" is referring to the car, but hoping that it refers to the babe.


its actually referring to the FOX in Fox Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ride, its my name for everything


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_
This makes me happy. I need to find a girl like this.
In the spirit of finding a Dub girl for myself...
SBM, 20, 97 Getta 2.0, looking for SF, 18-28, MUST LOVE DUBS!








Wow. I am sad. Lol


don't worry dude.. she's out there SOMEWHERE!
Im a dubber girl, and im with a dubber guy







its very fun giving eachother input on what to do with our cars.. but that uh.. the spending more time handling your cars stick thing than my bfs.. heh, definitely doesn't apply to us








orangesanonymous <3 quicknotfast








And another dubber thing for me (this makes like 8 posts in this forum!)
Even tho you got there on time, you were late to work because you saw a small smudge on your door 10 minutes after you washed it and HAD to clean it off with a terry cloth towel







<~ me yesterday


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_but that uh.. the spending more time handling your cars stick thing than my bfs.. heh, definitely doesn't apply to us









Yeah, but didn't you say your car's an automatic? So you don't count.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
don't worry dude.. she's out there SOMEWHERE!
Im a dubber girl, and im with a dubber guy







its very fun giving eachother input on what to do with our cars.. but that uh.. the spending more time handling your cars stick thing than my bfs.. heh, definitely doesn't apply to us








orangesanonymous <3 quicknotfast








And another dubber thing for me (this makes like 8 posts in this forum!)
Even tho you got there on time, you were late to work because you saw a small smudge on your door 10 minutes after you washed it and HAD to clean it off with a terry cloth towel







<~ me yesterday 

x2 on dub girls with dub guys. gotta love them.
scrubs_barbie and communications http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Yeah, but didn't you say your car's an automatic? So you don't count.









oh i see how it is! yah.. my car is lame







i wish it was a stick! so bad but oh well. the car i got now will just be really pretty







and then all my real modding money's going into my mk1 rabbit!! yay!


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you are watching an "adult rated movie" and say hey...thats a mk4..jetta...gls...sweeeeet.


----------



## Volkswoman_03 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_you might be a chick dubber if you spend more time handling your cars stick than your boyfriends









LMAO! That is priceless! I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6vdubbin9* »_you might be a dubber if you are watching an "adult rated movie" and say hey...thats a mk4..jetta...gls...sweeeeet.


..if you're watching _any_ movie with a significant other and go "OOOOHH lookit that mkII!!" or something of the like and they just roll their eyes and *know*...








and you start off page 34 of this stuff


----------



## radicalmark29 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (dub c dub)*

in every rap song you change caddy for cabby


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (radicalmark29)*

If you turn your girl into a dubber withing 2 months of dating each other.....that my friends is the true power of the DUB


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (sickvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickvdub* »_If you turn your girl into a dubber withing 2 months of dating each other.....that my friends is the true power of the DUB

*bows down and thanks her ex for introducing her to VW and her current for also being a dubber*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (radicalmark29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radicalmark29* »_in every rap song you change caddy for cabby

Caddy works too:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

..."Just bought a cabrolet
throw some BB's on the b*tch"
My roommate looks at me like im stupid everytime i say it.
But, he knows the ways of the Dub. He loves my Jetta, even admits it occasionally. I even got his GF to fall in love with my car.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You might be a dubber if.....
...your passenger says "Oh, Look! A Rabbit!" and you say "Where?" assuming they mean a MK1 when they really mean stupid vermin.
...you say "Oh, Look! A Rabbit!" and you mean a MK1 when everyone else is looking for a wild rodent.

thats a good one.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradowanted (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

You know you're a dubber when you blow your G-60 after only 50 miles on a fresh rebuild and yell at everyone who says to put a turbo on it even though in the end it will prolly end up costing you the same amount to repair your G-60 as it would to be to buy the turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_6. You think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road
8. youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
18. you go out of the way, even if it makes you late, to roll with another VW



did all of these last night







driving on 76W towards Philly i saw a black & dark tinted mkIV GTi or .:R32 with chrome rims and perfect stance and i took the ben franklin bridge instead of the walt whitman just to follow it instead


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (Crew)*

If every girl in your class thinks your OCD about your jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lol 
and if you almost crash into a cop when looking at a lowered gti vr6.........i missed and didn't even get pulled over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_
its actually referring to the FOX in Fox Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ride, its my name for everything

ya know what they say about people that assume. I was always more into trail riding than racing, but I still think "VW fox babe" if i look at your name


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

You hear part of "La Cucaracha" every time you open your door and wonder why other cars don't have it (Mk2...)


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

when you try and sell your current daily dub with mods for less than market price for a stock one, just so you can put more money into a project car.


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
ya know what they say about people that assume. I was always more into trail riding than racing, but I still think "VW fox babe" if i look at your name









same, i dont race but i ride the tracks... honestly i didnt even know what a "fox" vw was until recently lol, if i had known that i woulda used another name to avoid the confusion but its what i use for everything hehe


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crew* »_

..if you're watching _any_ movie with a significant other and go "OOOOHH lookit that mkII!!" or something of the like and they just roll their eyes and *know*...








and you start off page 34 of this stuff









So true!!!








... damn cars make me look like a geek.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Toby16custom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toby16custom* »_If every girl in your class thinks your OCD about your jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lol 

haha EVERYONE in my HS knew I was OCD about my car
guys + girls
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nothing wrong with that haha


----------



## Sciroccotunerx (Apr 9, 2004)

*You mignt be a dubber if...*

You take your car into a "performance" repair shop and they refuse to work on your car because none of the parts are stock...
Just think about it... The irony is overwhelming...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (Sciroccotunerx)*

You might be a dubber if you feel great after someone finaly realizes that you are not "foolishly" spending money on a 16 year old car.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (turtledub)*

You go on a cruise and the most excited you get is when you see dubs and dub taxi's in Cozumel...and when your vacation pics are mostly of Dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (TightDub)*

You keep breaking things and come to the realization that you are just not putting enough time and money into the car, even after spending waaay tooo much money, and way too much time on it.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ You go on a cruise and the most excited you get is when you see dubs and dub taxi's in Cozumel...and when your vacation pics are mostly of Dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

been there done that....the trip to the "Motherland of VW" (Mexico) is worth the couple of shots


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (Sciroccotunerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccotunerx* »_You take your car into a "performance" repair shop and they refuse to work on your car because none of the parts are stock...
Just think about it... The irony is overwhelming...

So true....


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (thelettert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelettert* »_
2. only you know how to adjust your seats
35. You park your car and as you walk away, you ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it... 

So true for both lol


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Halo2x)*

You might be a dubber if you actually import a T5 passenger van yourself because:
1) Your wife has been clamoring for a minivan.
2) You can't wait any longer for VW's new minivan for the US and Canada.
3) You're afraid that the new NA van will be less Daimler and more Chrysler - a Dodge Caravan with a VW emblem!


----------



## TDIGUY03 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (TightDub)*

When you go to Mexico on your honeymoon and come back with more pictures of dubs than of your new wife. 


_Modified by TDIGUY03 at 1:09 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You mignt be a dubber if... (TDIGUY03)*

You might be a dubber if you park in front of an Aston Martin on the street, walk over to the other side, look at your VW and then the Aston Martin, and you think to yourself, "Well, it certainly adds a good deal of class to the street". . . and, of course, you're referring to your VW.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

.....Have seen this thread keep going after 2 years 7 months 8 days and a few misc hours


----------



## Fawwal (Apr 25, 2007)

*Yea!*

You might be a dubber if you know the acronyms:
FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ; FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ;OBD; E-Code (not really an acronym i guess) ; MK# 
Also you know what Jolf, Getta, and Vento are









_Modified by Fawwal at 10:29 PM 5-5-2007_


_Modified by Fawwal at 10:30 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

you completely miss the sarcasm when some punk kid says "nice car man." and smile at him, knowing how true it is, and tell him thanks. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Fawwal* »_FTW FTL 


FTL and FTW are quite popular acronyms in all forums, not just dubbers. then again, kids these days utter LOL, OMG PWN'd in every day conversations all the time. Haven't heard many FTW/L, but unfortunately we aren't the only cool people out there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Fawwal* »_
Also you know what Jolf, Getta, and Vento are










definitely agree with you there though.



_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 10:37 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

It breaks your heart to see a non-enthusiast driving a rare/hard to find dub when you know they have no clue what they have and they see it as "just a car."
Old Jetta coupes, mk4 1.8T GLIs, Rabbit GTIs, Swallowtail Rabbits, R32s, and even Sciroccos and Corrados are just a few examples of cars I've seen, most in pitiful condition.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

Your girlfriend used to think your shocker sticker was cool...until she found out what it meant.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Shannon28* »_girlfriend

Is this thread worthless without vids?







(j/k)


----------



## jdub_one (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

...when i catch myself throw'n the "V" to dubs driving by...as I walk to and from the bus. It counts, there's a mk2 in the driveway...


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (jdub_one)*

#28. When you talk to other VW enthusiasts, and immedietaly become friends with them, and no matter who they are or what they are like, you can carry on long hour conversations 
Im as shy as they come until I see another VW enthusiast. Then its hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_#28. When you talk to other VW enthusiasts, and immedietaly become friends with them, and no matter who they are or what they are like, you can carry on long hour conversations 
Im as shy as they come until I see another VW enthusiast. Then its hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shoot, as far as I am concerned your one of my boys at that point. I got your back then. Except for the fool that got his lights punched out up in PA at the Dub Car show last week, that fool is not my friend.


----------



## SciroccoSid (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you only have half of the interoir actually in your car.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SciroccoSid)*

if you drive very very quickly in the right lane (but still most definitely under the speed limit







) to catch back up with the Red R32 (along with a couple 1.8t jettas) Just so you could give him a thumbs up. Then you realize he probably doesn't give a **** because you are driving a toyota, not your rabbit...
I90w into cleveland sunday night. You made my night mister bluetooth.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (tSoG-84bit)*

You might be a dubber if you take apart an Americanized Westmoreland Rabbit and Teutonize it when you rebuild it. Take THAT, Jim McLernon!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you take apart an Americanized Westmoreland Rabbit and Teutonize it when you rebuild it. Take THAT, Jim McLernon!






























I will eventually have the rarest VW of them all. a square light rabbit, because everyone else went to rounds, and what not.


----------



## foot (Apr 9, 2007)

You Might Be A Dubber If:

You're Drivin Home On Hillside Ave In Your Dads Civic And Spot A Parked, Black, Slammed MKIII Jetta And Cant Help But Stare As You Slowly Drift Over The Double Yellow And Then Note The Street Number (209st) As You Pass


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

You consider an Audi a VW. Breaks just as much but the parts are more expensive.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

-if you want to get a job at the dealership so you can spread the gospel of the dub!
- if you want to get a job at the dealership because you spend more time there than at your actual job!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

You might be a dubber if you see a couple of guys pushing a dead Mark 3 along a city street . . . and you feel like crying! (Happened to me in NYC on Sunday!)


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you see a couple of guys pushing a dead Mark 3 along a city street . . . and you feel like crying! (Happened to me in NYC on Sunday!)









Or you see a dub on the side of the highway and look to see if the owner is there and needs help since you have tools and extra parts in your car at all times


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_Or you see a dub on the side of the highway and look to see if the owner is there and needs help since you have tools and extra parts in your car at all times









Your dub IS the one on the side of the highway, and you have all of your tools and extra parts in your car at all times, and you're doing major work on the side of the road.


----------



## volksvvagon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Wow!!! Cult is not even the word!!! We need our own planet!!!








I knew i was a dubber when i realized.....
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTU *VW* XYZ now i know my abc's, next time wont you sing with me......


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (dub c dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub c dub* »_you break up with your girlfriend because to get to her house you have to drive a mile back an unpaved road and you wouldn't put your patecs through that kind of treatment....









Depending on whether that's just an excuse to break up with her anyway, you might consider a beater subaru or something


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you see a couple of guys pushing a dead Mark 3 along a city street . . . and you feel like crying! (Happened to me in NYC on Sunday!)









Mark 3 GTI, I meant.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (volksvvagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksvvagon* »_
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTU *VW* XYZ now i know my abc's, next time wont you sing with me......











omg.... I have never even thought of that. LOL.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooRoundTDI* »_You consider an Audi a VW. Breaks just as much but the parts are more expensive.

Actually, the opposite is true. Audi parts are cheaper for the same part.(You might be a dubber if you already knew this) I buy parts for my GTI at the local Audi dealership whenever they are available to save money. Gotta love engine and platform sharing!!!!


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

If you're ****IN Pisseed at your car everday!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_If you're ****IN Pisseed at your car everday!

...and yet, you can not bare to replace it


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Yea! (Fawwal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fawwal* »_You might be a dubber if you know the acronyms:
FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ; FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ;OBD; E-Code (not really an acronym i guess) ; MK# 
Also you know what Jolf, Getta, and Vento are










i thought that was all common sense??


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Yea! (toywolf)*

does anyone elses MK4 smell like crayons?


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (smurfs_182)*

the windows on your MKIV fall into the doors, so you pull over, pull out your torx bits and pull the door apart to fix it.
you're listening to the radio in a parking lot, turn the key and "click." radio still works, lights are still bright, but you still need a jump.
when your buddy driving a dakota has a dead battery and says, hey Al look! i'm getting jumped by a VW!
when you're dating a girl and she mentions how she doesn't think you can handle commitment, or are scared of it. and gets pissed when you respond: "i drive a VW don't i?"
your friend becomes your best buddy when you convince him to buy a dub (MKIII). 
then and after 1 year/15k miles the engine stops working, so you take a look, and its sludged up because he NEVER changed the oil.
so you never talk to him again.
you feel offended when a nice dub doesn't park next to you in the parking lot when both spaces next to you are empty.


_Quote, originally posted by *smurfs_182* »_you might be a dubber if you bragg to the boys about your car rather than bragg about that hott chick you hooked up with

when you arrive at your 22'nd B-day party with hot-GF riding shotgun, and the guys all yell out "nice!" and you reply, "ya, i just waxed it." and when they point out the girl, you say, "oh.. ya, she's alright.."

_Quote, originally posted by *purehoney* »_You are a dubber when you look at your car on Google Earth to get a good top view

god damnit... i have 3 place markers in google earth of my car from whenever they've updated the pictures...









_Modified by toywolf at 9:34 PM 5-12-2007_

watch this>>yup... yup, i do have a few drops of c** in my pants...

















_Modified by toywolf at 10:56 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Yea! (toywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toywolf* »_does anyone elses MK4 smell like crayons?

Ours does, but it's from our 4yo, yeah, crayons along with sun block, strawberries, play-doh, etc...


----------



## 20th Gti 3631 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

HAHA picked up my 20th in Portland Or and drove it 1000 miles to vegas. 
You might be a dubber if your emotional well being depends on how your car.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (20th Gti 3631)*

You might be a dubber if someone tells you your car reminds him of his Chevrolet and you get angry even though he didn't mean to offend you.
You might be a dubber if someone tells you your car reminds him of his Honda, and you get angry . . . because you _know_ he meant to offend you!


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Actually, the opposite is true. Audi parts are cheaper for the same part.(You might be a dubber if you already knew this) I buy parts for my GTI at the local Audi dealership whenever they are available to save money. Gotta love engine and platform sharing!!!!

If Im getting Audi parts for my R32, true. If Im getting parts for my A4, Passat parts are cheaper, so far anyway.


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if someone tells you your car reminds him of his Chevrolet and you get angry even though he didn't mean to offend you.
You might be a dubber if someone tells you your car reminds him of his Honda, and you get angry . . . because you _know_ he meant to offend you!









Your friend calls your Passat a Jetta just to piss you off.









Nothing against Jettas.


----------



## 506acl26 (Mar 11, 2007)

you might be a dubber if.... for everyday your car is in the shop, (struts took a dump) you go and look at it and remember the good times you've had in it.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (506acl26)*

You might be a dubber if your car has taken more sick leave from work than you have. 
You might be a dubber if your engine can handle 32psi and not blow it self to bits. Then you are thankful you are a dubber because a honda would have taken a crap at 18psi.
Right now I am at 22lbs. Check out my super cruddy dyno in my thread.


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*

you are def a dubber if you just read all 35 pages and agreed with most of it


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

.......if you walk around making the exhaust/DV sound while your walking
grrrrr,,,pshhh,,,,,grrrrrrr,,,psh,,,,,,grrrrr,,psssssshhhhhhh


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

your an addict if you have more than 100posts.


----------



## 20th Gti 3631 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You understand BMP, JB, DBP, TR, etc.
And you know the difference between JB and dbp lol


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_.......if you walk around making the exhaust/DV sound while your walking
grrrrr,,,pshhh,,,,,grrrrrrr,,,psh,,,,,,grrrrr,,psssssshhhhhhh

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















i do that ALL THE TIME!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Or if the first sounds your kid makes are brrrrrrrmmm brrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmm....especially since only one of your three cars makes such sounds...true and priceless...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_your an addict if you have more than 100posts.


In that case, I'm in deep trouble.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

/me has a syringe loaded up with wet paper shreds of printouts of Vortex threads.


----------



## toywolf (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

you use your laptop only for VW related things. the only programs are: Vag-Com, V-Tune, Lemmiwinks/Bosch Unisettings, and an internet browswer set to the Vortex.
and you are sitting in the front seat of your car posting this.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (toywolf)*

oh i just thought of another one!
you might be a dubber if you visit your myspace page more than anyone else's just because you have really cool v-dub videos!
*doing it right now







watching my mk5 r32 test video!*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you are the owner of a YouTube group of TDI videos, and you go there rather than a porn site to fap.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a dubber if you are the owner of a YouTube group of TDI videos, and you go there rather than a porn site to fap.









I, I just don't know what to say...


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a dubber if you are the owner of a YouTube group of TDI videos, and you go there rather than a porn site to fap.









thats how i like my men! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (toywolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toywolf* »_you use your laptop only for VW related things. the only programs are: Vag-Com, V-Tune, Lemmiwinks/Bosch Unisettings, and an internet browswer set to the Vortex.

Got one with all of that plus the electronic version of the Bentley manual and a bunch of VW related performance stickers all over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It stays in the trunk of the car.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

grrrrrrrrr,,,,,psshhttttttttt,,grrrrrr,,,psshhhtttt,,grrrr,,,,psht
You might be a dubber if you go to a car show and no matter what BS you feel like you got goin on, you feel like everyone there has your back


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

You might be a dubber if you buy a '79 Malibu and stiffen the shocks and suspension and add contoured seats in an effort at "Rabbiting" the car.
This is also known as a "reverse McLernon."


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a dubber if you are the owner of a YouTube group of TDI videos, and you go there rather than a porn site to fap.









or if you go to the TDI youtube group to fap?


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I guess we coined the term Fap.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

We didn't coin the term fap, the Japanese did, and the webcomic Sexy Losers popularized it in the English language. Now, "fap" is well known as the onomopoteia (sp?) of masturbation all over the intertubes.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You mean it isn't Family Assistance Program?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You might be a dubber if you think it was no coincidence that a German cardinal - who owned a Golf - was chosen as the new Pope exactly fifty years to the day after Volkswagen of America was founded!


----------



## verdubum (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You get drunk on ****zengiggle and make this.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_You mean it isn't Family Assistance Program?

when you fap it better not be family assisted, unless its your wife assiting, or you're from [insert southern state or foreign country here].







j/k.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_
when you fap it better not be family assisted, unless its your wife assiting, or you're from [insert southern state or foreign country here].







j/k.

West Virginia?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

French Albanian Prisoner? 
Finnish Armenian Protestant? 
Fire Arm Promotion? 
Fried Artichoke Pancake? 
Fish And Potato?
Free Ant Poison?
Fijian Army Provisions?
Forced Astrological Projection?
Ok, I'm tired now and off topic.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_French Albanian Prisoner? 
Finnish Armenian Protestant? 
Fire Arm Promotion? 
Fried Artichoke Pancake? 
Fish And Potato?
Free Ant Poison?
Fijian Army Provisions?
Forced Astrological Projection?
Ok, I'm tired now and off topic. 


At my college, they hada "First Annual Picnic" and they've called it F.A.P. ever since the second annual one.
You might be a dubber if you want to get back on topic so you can keep talking about dubs!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_ You might be a dubber if you want to get back on topic so you can keep talking about dubs!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitely, I was just being a wisenheimer...
A Dubber: Still goes out and looks/plays with their car while it's up on blocks and waiting for parts...








Onward?
edit: spelling


_Modified by flygliii at 5:25 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

if your always checking your oil


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_if your always checking your oil









Or replacing it...


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
Or replacing it...

the way I see it, if owned so many that have leaked so bad, that just adding oil is just like a oil change


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_the way I see it, if owned so many that have leaked so bad, that just adding oil is just like a oil change
















I'm sure many of us feel the same way!!!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You might be a dubber if you see _Notes On a Scandal_ and you immediatlely notice that Barbara Covett (Judi Dench) drives a Mark 1 Golf!


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you might be a dubber if 99% of the posts in this thread apply to you


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

You may be a dubber 
if the best conversation u and your girlfriend or a girl had was about that Vw that just passed as she was talking about some crap with her life lol happen to me yesterday got the slap down lol


_Modified by marshallbedsaul at 10:21 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## tyler111005 (May 20, 2007)

You might be a dubber if everyone asks you where you got the crayola airfreshener


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (tyler111005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyler111005* »_So there I was watching 28 Weeks Later. For you who havent seen it, there is a scene that involves a dead Volvo wagon. Some douche in the back yells out "thats a Volkswagen for ya, they never start!" I, being the nerd that I am, yell out in classic Homer Simspon fashion; "Thats a Volvo, you moron!" 
End Rant.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which one of us wouldn't have done the same?


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

you could be a chick dubber if you're driving in the car with your girlfriends, freak out because you see a quantum/fox, and they just look at you and ask "what the hell is wrong with you?"










_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:45 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_you might be a chick dubber if you're driving in the car with your girlfriends, freak out because you see a quantum/fox, and they just look at you and ask "what the hell is wrong with you?"










if you read the last post, and hope that some day you have a gf like that.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you read the last post, and hope that some day you have a gf like that.

What?


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_
What?

you have a girl like that (i.e. ME)


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you read the last post, and hope that some day you have a gf like that.

Oh, you were talking about the reader of your post. That was terrible english.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_

if you read the last post, and hope that some day you have a gf like that.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You might be a dubber if you read the new article on the 650hp v12 GTI and almost ruined your cloths from losing all control of bodily functions, and then wanted to cry because you know everyone around you doesn't give a [email protected] about the awesome-ness of this work of art.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

you might be a tex whore if you correct people on a "you might be a dubber if..." thread, simply because they don't talk as much good as you do.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You might be a dubber if you read the new article on the 650hp v12 GTI and almost ruined your cloths from losing all control of bodily functions, and then wanted to cry because you know everyone around you doesn't give a [email protected] about the awesome-ness of this work of art.









because it'll never come to fruition...VW is too scared to make that car....what they need is a evo beater
*****************************************
if you spend more money on the car then yourself


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_you might be a tex whore if you correct people on a "you might be a dubber if..." thread, simply because they don't talk as much good as you do.

I R know sMarT


_Modified by Motoring_Maniac at 4:54 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
VW is too scared to make that car....what they need is a evo beater




I thought that was what the R32 was??


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedjohnson* »_

I thought that was what the R32 was??










stock to stock....I think the evo got it beat....even though I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif r32's


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_

stock to stock....I think the evo got it beat....even though I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif r32's









I don't know anybody got the head to head stats? As far as comfort and everything like that I say that the .:R32 has the Evo beat, but I don't know about the power and all that.
Yeah I know I'm kinda hi-jacking. Sorry.










_Modified by speedjohnson at 11:37 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

horsepower
r32 makes [email protected] 3.2vr6
evo makes [email protected] 2.0 4cyl turbo
torque
r32 makes [email protected]
evo makes [email protected]



_Modified by SIR ANDROID184 at 11:49 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

You might be a dubber if, wait, Evo? What's an Evo?


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You might be a dubber if your wheels are worth more or just as much as you car


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

you might be a dubber chick if you see a guy drive away in a nice mk2 gti and your male friend with you asks "did you think he was hot? you were checking him out pretty tough" and you reply "what guy?"
Im very proud to be a dub chick


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

,,,,,You understand the following terms
Shocker (hehe)
Pwned
Owned
Awp vs. Aww






























































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_,,,,,You understand the following terms















=GACK! IT IS AWFUL















=I dont know what I just messed up, help me!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif =What do you guys think


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*

You might be a dubber if you watch Woody Allen's _Take the Money And Run_ and notice the VW Type 3 notchback in the middle of a funny scene. (Hey, wan't that picture partly filmed in Canada?)


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

ok i got a few. might have been said already, maybe not.
you might be a dubber if: your background on your cell phone is VW related (guilty)
you've read your owners manual cover to cover (guilty)
you've read your chiltons cover to cover(guilty)
you own more than 1 dub and none of them run(not guilty at the moment)**knock on wood**
you post in this thread(duh)
you're debating buying new coils and getting smaller tires so you can go lower than your current setup(truth)
you just got back from a G2G( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
ok im done


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
Mark 3 GTI, I meant. 

one more
you get mad at people for spelling *MARQUE* wrong also people that say EMM KAY
mmmmmkayyyyy


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (BMP20th3098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP20th3098* »_
you've read your owners manual cover to cover (guilty)
you've read your chiltons cover to cover(guilty)



You might be a dubber if you've thought about throwing all your handbooks in a fire because none of them tell you anything about fixing your cars current problems.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (BMP20th3098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP20th3098* »_you get mad at people for spelling *MARQUE* wrong also people that say EMM KAY

FWIW, "marque" is another word for brand - for example, this forum is for discussing the Volkswagen marque. "Mark" is often used to denote models - for example, Mark 3.
Oh, and you might be a dubber if you've already burned down both the Haynes and Chilton HEADQUARTERS because their manuals suck, and went and grabbed a Bentley.










_Modified by bhtooefr at 3:50 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

your most likely a dubber if you shop at APC?
JK


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_your most likely a dubber if you shop at APC?
JK


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Your a member of Vortex, if you actually know when,where, and whos post to gloss over in the vortex due to ethuggery, bickering or just plain stupidity, not that theres been any in this thread so far.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

If you get handed a roll of blue painters tape and immediately think to yourself "S4 <---- the 'S' stands for turbo" 
if you wonder what audi fan's call themselves?
audites? aududes, and aududettes? 
if you won't let this thread die, no matter how stupid your ideas are...


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

this thread will never die!
long live being a dubber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_this thread will never die!
long live being a dubber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















x2














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_you might be a dubber chick if you see a guy drive away in a nice mk2 gti and your male friend with you asks "did you think he was hot? you were checking him out pretty tough" and you reply "what guy?"

Been there. Done that.








*><*


----------



## rrooccaa (Jul 31, 2006)

you know your a dubber when;
.....people on the road tell you your car is smokin but you know that its your tires rubbin
......you use flammable hair spray and a lighter to stretch your tires onto your rim
.......your use to fire trucks following you anywhere you go because sparks constantly fly out from under your car
.........youve got a custom skid plate for your oil pan and your not driving a subaru
..........you spend $$$$$$$ on a swap just to hear the sound of the VR6
...........your license plate says "moneypit"
...........you whoop a ricers a$$ with your vr6, you pull up at the next light and he asks you if youve got a V8!
...........your girlfriend in the passenger seat keeps sayin "why are we so low?"
........... speed bumps are your enemies
...........you get pulled over for driving erratically/reckless ...only to try and explainto the police officer that you are playing hopscotch with the street
(pot holes)
...........you understand this equation "vw+87 or 93oct= a flying rod
............mucle cars respect you before you open the hood ........... VR6


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (rrooccaa)*

You might be a dubber if you get pulled over by the fuzz because you saw another hot modded dub (started driving fast and wreckless) and you wanted to flag them down to chat and throw out a invite to a G2G.


_Modified by V.DuB!N at 6:41 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (V.DuB!N)*

You might be a dubber if you leave early to go to a job you hate, just so you can drive your VW.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

LOL!


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (V.DuB!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.DuB!N* »_You might be a dubber if you get pulled over by the fuzz because you saw another hot modded dub (started driving fast and wreckless) and you wanted to flag them down to chat and throw out a invite to a G2G.

_Modified by V.DuB!N at 6:41 PM 6-8-2007_


I invited the cop to the G2G, only to see him pull up in a fully restored Carmen Ghia. I was like,,,"so, about that ticket"


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you wonder what audi fan's call themselves?
audites? aududes, and aududettes? 

Yuppies!









If a guy in a shiny new Audi looks over at your GTI and turns his nose up, then you laugh at him because he's driving a VW too and doesn't even realize it.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If a guy in a shiny new Audi looks over at your GTI and turns his nose up, then you laugh at him because he's driving a VW too and doesn't even realize it.

Especially if it's an A3, TT, or Q7.








(Yes, I know the TT has an aluminum frame, but it's still PQ35. And, yes, I know the Q7 is drastically revised, but it's still PL75, IIRC.)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 12:00 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Especially if it's an A3, TT, or Q7.








(Yes, I know the TT has an aluminum frame, but it's still PQ35. And, yes, I know the Q7 is drastically revised, but it's still PL75, IIRC.)

_Modified by bhtooefr at 12:00 PM 6-13-2007_

HAHHA I Totally understood that point of argument. Thats when you know your a true Dubber


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re:*

... if you turn down the stereo to hear the engine but turn up the stereo to not hear everything else.


----------



## Baby_Got_BOOST (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_...you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car









love it


----------



## Baby_Got_BOOST (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Baby_Got_BOOST)*

...if you understand and use the term "1.8t nevAr loses"


----------



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (oasis)*


_Quote »_youd rather listen to the engine than the radio

......when you HAVE to listen to the engine because you dont have a radio. and you enjoy it.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (hejso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hejso* »_
......when you HAVE to listen to the engine because you dont have a radio. and you enjoy it. 

just like when the tuner pack blew out in the aftermarket radio of my '72 Super Beetle!


----------



## ilikepizza (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Blue Golfer)*

....you talk about your six month old car as if you just got it yesterday, and your friends tell you to shut up all the time.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ilikepizza)*

you want to slap your best friend because she compares your 07 rabbit to a minivan!


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_you want to slap your best friend because she compares your 07 rabbit to a minivan!









You owe me a coffee, i spit some on my keyboard out of my nose.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The 07 Rabbit *IS* a minivan.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_The 07 Rabbit *IS* a minivan.








why the hate?










_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:37 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Honestly, I'm having trouble telling the difference.








(FWIW, the Mk4 Golf looks like a minivan, IMO, as well. So it's not JUST Mk5 hate.







)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_







why the hate?


Because a mk1 Rabbit will fit in the trunk of the "New" Rabbit.

You might be a dubber if you think VW reviving long out of production names for their cars is a horrible idea.


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

....if you thought the best part of the movie Crank was when Jason Statham was whipping around a mkI cabby while getting







from Amy Smart.....


----------



## TheShape (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Re:*

you know you are a dubber if you get pissed off when your passengers slam your door hard because they are so used to cheaper cars.
hate it when when girls call your dub "cute"


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheShape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheShape* »_
hate it when when girls call your dub "cute"









HATE IT!


----------



## vwklick (Jul 29, 2004)

When you wear the official VW working shirts and a lady asks you to look at something on her new bug at the local gas station.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TheShape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheShape* »_hate it when when girls call your dub "cute"









...you get a New Beetle Vert, and show girls how "cute" the backseat of your Volkswagen is?








(Ha, I wish...







)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 6:53 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

No matter how far away you are, you will run back to make sure you locked your car.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*









In the words of my favorite flash animation, ever, "they look the same."








------
...if you bought an adorable leather notecard holder from levenger just so you could have notecards to leave on mkiv jettas abt trading fronts.















*><*


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You're low enough to render certain roads, routes, and locales "off-limits".


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
...you get a New Beetle Vert, and show girls how "cute" the backseat of your Volkswagen is?








(Ha, I wish...







)

_Modified by bhtooefr at 6:53 PM 6-21-2007_

or just get a new Rabbit and do it wherever you like in that cave of a cabin!









.....if you print out business cards of the dub websites you visit and slip them under windshield wipers to drum up local interest.

_Modified by J double R at 10:30 PM 6-24-2007_


_Modified by J double R at 10:31 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (J double R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J double R* »_or just get a new Rabbit and do it wherever you like in that cave of a cabin!









But what if I don't like MILFs?


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
But what if I don't like MILFs?









hmmm.. but would it be a MILF if you DIDNT want to **** her? food for thought there toof..








btw, did you post your story of taking advantage of untempered fools ****ing with your car here?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

It's over in The Car Lounge somewhere.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crew* »_You're low enough to render certain roads, routes, and locales "off-limits".









You bought your home based on the driveway clearance to your oil pan.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You point out that the Kubelwagen and Schwimmwagen were also VWs, and had really high ride height.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you notice a 2007 Rabbit on the street before noticing a Cadillac XLR.


----------



## TheShape (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you notice a 2007 Rabbit on the street before noticing a Cadillac XLR.









you might be a dubber if you notice any VW before you notice a dodge viper


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (TheShape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheShape* »_
you might be a dubber if you notice any VW before you notice a dodge viper
















if you spend your "behind the wheel" time looking for VW's, rather than watching the cars that _are_ there.


----------



## Jankenstein (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If your Hyundai winter beater is newer than your Dub , and every time you get out of it you lock it with the key.


_Modified by mikejank at 12:02 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mikejank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikejank* »_If your Hyundai winter beater is newer than your Dub , and every time you get out of it you lock it with the key, out of habbit.

The Civic I had actually did require locking the driver's door with the key... unless, that is, you held the door handle open while locking it.


----------



## Jankenstein (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (bhtooefr)*

Im sure we could come up with a whole other thread titled "You might be a Civic driver if"..... here ill start it out:
.... if you have to take it to the special olympics to autocross it !










_Modified by mikejank at 12:08 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
The Civic I had actually did require locking the driver's door with the key... unless, that is, you held the door handle open while locking it.

i had to do that with my acura.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (scrubs_barbie)*

stay up to 4 am to read this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You bought your home based on the driveway clearance to your oil pan.

I'm currently doing this right now... or at least searching for a home with a flat driveway to work on cars and whatnot... and a smooth enough transition so I'm not always kerlunking something when pulling up.


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

You pass another dub on the highway only to realize too late that you _might_ have seen a modification, so you get over to the slow lane and do 45-50 hoping the dub will catch up to you and you can get another glimpse


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

You know you're a dubber when you complain that your car isn't the Bon Jovi edition, its just purple.


----------



## CMTDI (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

your check engine light is on


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CMTDI)*

if you have hondaproof in big bold letters on the back of you mark2


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crew* »_....if you thought the best part of the movie Crank was when Jason Statham was whipping around a mkI cabby while getting







from Amy Smart.....









hahahahahaaaaa you might be a dubber if your spend money on your car that can barely go over a speed bump lol


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

...if you cut your hair and instead of wondering if it looks cute, you wonder how it'll do when you're driving hwy speeds in the dub with the windows down and the sunroof on "comfort" level.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

TTIWWP.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_TTIWWP.

and people call _me_ desperate


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Of the GTI with the windows down and the sunroof on comfort, silly.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Of the GTI with the windows down and the sunroof on comfort, silly.
















pic whore. use your imagination.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

if you are disappointed because you only saw 2 vw's while traveling on the PA turn pike.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if you are disappointed because you only saw 2 vw's while traveling on the PA turn pike.

if you are happy you saw one.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

if only you know how to pop the hood on it when cable gets stretched


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

your exaust is louder than your stereo


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

That only applies if it's a diesel exhaust - I see more Civics and Accords with loud exhausts than Golfs, Jettas, and Passats.








Anyway... your car is the slowest car on the interstate, yet it's the most fun to drive.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

well i geuss your rite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rideorsmurf (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a Dubber if:
1. You get into and accident and all you can think of is all the upgrades your going to do to your car.
2. You wait infront of your vw supply store for hours, in anticipation of the next cool accessory you can put on your Dub.
3. You know the proper way to throw up the "V" sign to fellow dubbers.
4. You get sad when another VW driver doesn't see or acknowledge you just waived to them.
5. You ever said "That's Sexy" and really ment it, while referring to a set of rims on a V-Dub.
6. You have a wish list posted on your wall, with all the accessories you want to buy for your baby.
7. You refer to your VW as, "your baby"
8. Every one you know, Knows exactly what kind of gas you use in your VW and how many miles you get per gallon.
9. You ever considered quitting your job and working for VW.
10. You can actually come up with 10, "you might be a dubber if:" statements.
I think i need help...

























_Modified by rideorsmurf at 7:19 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rideorsmurf)*

I think i need help... why?


----------



## DubLove. (Feb 4, 2007)

You know your a dubber if you get in any other make of car and launch forward well looking out the back window.
(I smushed a Integra into a wall well thinking I was about to back up)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rideorsmurf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rideorsmurf* »_7. You refer to your VW as, "your baby"
9. You ever considered quitting your job and working for VW.


That's me, all right!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

you know your a dubber when:
you go to the dealership, walk up to the salesman and says which one do u want to test drive today, i could go for a long breaK.
when your seat wooble around a corner(more mk1-mk2)



_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:52 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_when your seat wooble around a corner(more mk1-mk2)

A2 Recaros do it too if you lose those damn plastic clips...







So that's fair game.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
A2 Recaros do it too if you lose those damn plastic clips...







So that's fair game.









fair game it is


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

i miss the scirocco.


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:39 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

you cocksmack someone for sayin "myjetta has a vtec"


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_you know all the dubbers in your area, and when your passenger spots a non-dubber in a dub and excitedly says, "Hey, there's a car like yours" you get very very very pissed








nothing upsets me more than passing a dub with someone that's really not a dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif what a waste 

Oh man! My sentiments exactly!


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_you cocksmack someone for sayin "myjetta has a vtec"









Is "cocksmack" official jargon?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

While VTEC is Honda's trademark for their variable valve timing system, the 24v VR6 (I don't recall if the 1.8T has it) has variable valve timing.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

yep but not called "vtec"


----------



## Grant's-VR6 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

when you deny a family trip to Hawaii because you want the money for parts
when you stop more to put oil in than gas
when that owner of that 71 squareback calls you one day and says you can have it because you've been asking him to sell it for the past 10 years
when your first non air-cooled car in 10 years is a mkIV and first first time you take a picture post it on myspace with a caption that says the new addition of my volkswagen family
when see a woman walking by and you think shes cute then you see her get into a dub and you think that's sexy
when someone asks to about your kids and you start talking about your cars
when you see a lady about to run her passat into a pole and to scream stop
when you finally meet the lady of that grey with brurgengy top and wheels NBC and you compliment her car and wanted to talk to her longer but you had to go to and then you post this on here hoping she might see it, hi lisa


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Grant's-VR6)*








you spend more money on your car than you would spend on yourself lol


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_







you spend more money on your car than you would spend on yourself lol


Well Duh


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_







you spend more money on your car than you would spend on yourself lol

bah, impossible, spending money on my car is really just spending money on myself


----------



## Bajamonkey77 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (tSoG-84bit)*

If your siting at a red light and look in your rear view mirror and read a badge on the truck behind you that says 8V. And think to yourself, I need to pick me up one of those. Then you realize it is realy V8


----------



## specvee (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Bajamonkey77)*

If you just had to get 3 staples in your head due to an automatic seatbelt injury.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_While VTEC is Honda's trademark for their variable valve timing system, the 24v VR6 (I don't recall if the 1.8T has it) has variable valve timing.









And the 2.0T
And the 2.5


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

When you have only three more car payments to make before it's paid off, and you already have plans for the $400 a month you can now spend on mods for the car.


----------



## Glooey (Oct 16, 2006)

you have a euro plate that says R3VO 3VOM
(mirror smarties)


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Glooey)*

---you want this as your window sticker:








---one of your little dreams in life is to one day meet some of the heavy hitters on the vortex
---you want to visit the "fatherland" and tour the VW plant at least once in your life.
---you go on your honeymoon to italy and you spend about 1/4 time taking pics of Audi/VW cars that drive by.


----------



## wurzburg (Nov 13, 2006)

if you think a subaru sounds like a Vw Bug.


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_When you have only three more car payments to make before it's paid off, and you already have plans for the $400 a month you can now spend on mods for the car.

that would be nice







boo to payments


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (its jOs)*

You might be a dubber if you have ever uttered these words...
"Check out my new VW. I think I'll drop it, add some wheels and chip it... you know, leave it stock!!!"


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rideorsmurf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rideorsmurf* »_You might be a Dubber if:
7. You refer to your VW as, "your baby"
_Modified by rideorsmurf at 7:19 AM 7-3-2007_

A few weeks ago, the sky grew very dark, and it was looking like it was going to hail. I exclaimed, "My baby!" while looking at the sky, and my already hail dented rabbit. I then put the rabbit in my shed briefly, and was choked by the diesel smell, when I got out of it.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Red 1.8t)*

Have your stubby stolen and want to kill a M**&***)(*)(*_)*r 
end rant.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (3rdtry)*

ok... red 1.8t, you are officially *CUT OFF* from using the









lol.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, damn you guys for using all those emoticons. You're slowing down my computer, which doesn't have enough ram to begin with.


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_Yes, damn you guys for using all those emoticons. You're slowing down my computer, which doesn't have enough ram to begin with.






















































































there.. thats like 565634563 megabytes of RAM.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (J double R)*

whoever had the mods take those off, thanks. 
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif you might be a dubber if you see new pavement as an opportunity to really see what a VR6 engine can do.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You might be a dubber if.....
- you're stupid enough to trade a VW lemon in for a newer VW, hoping you're luck is better.
- you'e the only one that knows how to open the doors on your mk2 (we all know about those lame Mk2 handles...)
- You carry an 8mm, 10mm, 13mm, 17mm 18mm and 19mm sockets and wrenches in your trunk... "just in case"
-You've ever had horrid nightmares about the "widowmaker" jack in your trunk.


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

If every morning you wake up thinking about what you have to fix on your dub









Chris


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

If every morning you get into your dub, you are required to turn 3 switches in order to start it.


----------



## annmarie_baby (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you know your a dubber when you have a cruise control stalk but your cruise control hasnt worked since mile marker 2. 
you know your a dubber when you don't even bother to look at where that crappy rice sound came from but would rather listen to the sputtering of an mk1 rabbit going by.
you know your a dubber when you look on the tex, and all side moldings are already sold.
you know your a dubber when you try to pry off your front badge to "repaint" it and you end up breaking the clips.
thats my two cents.
love all of these. 
esp. about my girlfriend. (AnnMarie, my car, my baby4life)


----------



## Zamos1.8t (Jul 15, 2007)

You know your a dubber when you park your dub out towards the road so you can show it off to passer byers


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Zamos1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zamos1.8t* »_You know your a dubber when you park your dub out towards the road so you can show it off to passer byers

...and you're sad to realize that 99% of passers-by aren't into dubs and could care less how sexy your car is.








*><*


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...and you're sad to realize that 99% of passers-by aren't into dubs and could care less how sexy your car is.








*><* 

...but to that one person that is a dubber, they'll stop, gawk, and say "Wow thats a sexy beast!"


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

xenniferx) (Scuba2001) 
Quote, originally posted by xenniferx » 
...and you're sad to realize that 99% of passers-by aren't into dubs and could care less how sexy your car is. 
>< 

...but to that one person that is a dubber, they'll stop, gawk, and say "Wow thats a sexy beast!"

that one person would be me


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

May be on here already, but i didn't see them.
You may be a dubber when...
1. In the thread saying you your car and your love, you posted a pic of your car as your love too.
2. You have 50 cars in your FORZA 2 garage, all of the VW models modded to ****, and the only a few of the ones they award you cause you needed the 100 credits each to pay for upgrades.


----------



## annmarie_baby (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (speedjohnson)*

holy bajeesus!
i saw that article today in eurotuner.
and OH MY GOD!!!!
i was blown away with te scematics and amazing-ness of the car.
there was this guy sitting next to me reading car and driver and i pointed it out to him, and he looked, shrugged, and said he didnt like dubs.








i almost took out my 4inch pocket knife and shanked himn right there in the barnes and noble.








GRRR
anyways.
you know your a dubber when you still try and race other people at stoplights, even though you drive a 2.slo.
(ME)


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

People hear noises in your car that you don't!
You DONT get worried about the noises you DO hear!
You get worried when those noises stop!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza_Dough)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza_Dough* »_People hear noises in your car that you don't!
You DONT get worried about the noises you DO hear!
You get worried when those noises stop! 

scirocco dash buzzing FTW.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (annmarie_baby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *annmarie_baby* »_he looked, shrugged, and said he didnt like dubs.








i almost took out my 4inch pocket knife and shanked himn right there in the barnes and noble.

Bwahaha.
Along those lines
..when you go out to the store to get the Eurotuner because you heard they covered Durtyfest, you local car club's gtg. You're casually (read frantically) flipping thru and spot a little piece of your car in the overhead shot of at least 100 cars, and run thru the store at breakneck speed to show your fiancée. To which he replies, "you can't even see it."








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 8:42 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## mach5racing4 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

When you fly you and your buddy to georgia to buy a r 32 and drive it 18 hours straight home and get there and everyone says "you drove how far just for a golf?!"


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mach5racing4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza_Dough* »_2. You have 50 cars in your FORZA 2 garage, all of the VW models modded to ****, and the only a few of the ones they award you cause you needed the 100 credits each to pay for upgrades.

Amen to that lol


----------



## Zamos1.8t (Jul 15, 2007)

Your a dubber when you see another vw coming at you and you wave thinking its another dubber.... but its like a 40 year old single mom and your like o crap i look stupid now


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I wave to people in dubs. I waved to an old guy in a jetta, on a backroad, at an intersection. He waved, but looked a little freaked out. Probably thought I was going to hit him.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (hamradio)*

"You love that car more then me"
"You put more time and attention to that car then me"
"You spend all your money on your car"
"Yeah, and she doesnt talk back"
oh sorry, that was just a little glimpse into the conversations about the car.


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_"You love that car more then me"
"You put more time and attention to that car then me"
"You spend all your money on your car"
"Yeah, and she doesnt talk back"
oh sorry, that was just a little glimpse into the conversations about the car.

lol, nice.. me and the dubbin bf got it down. we just buy eachother stuff for our cars








this way... no one feels left out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_
lol, nice.. me and the dubbin bf got it down. we just buy eachother stuff for our cars








this way... no one feels left out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what my bf and i do also.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

You spend two years trying to get your wife into modding the dub you bought her, only to succeed and have her modding budget start eating into the funds for yours.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You spend two years trying to get your wife into modding the dub you bought her, only to succeed and have her modding budget start eating into the funds for yours.









Thanks for the warning. Was gonna try and get my fiancée to get a dub when the Hyundai dies, eventually, but you make me nervous.








*><*


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

I love this thread! Everyone's responses couldn't be more true.
You know you're a dubber when...
You go to sleep thinking about mods for your car, you DREAM about those mods, and then you wake up first thing in the morning, run to the computer, and check out the forums for some more ideas!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: ('88BunnyGti)*

You might be a dubber if you consider 49,533 - VW's pathetic 1993 sales figures - an unluckier number than 13.
I might have said this before. . . .


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

if your on vortex ten times a day


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_if your on vortex ten times a day


if you are on the tex at least 8hrs a day, if your car keeps breaking down and you still fix it hoping it wont break again.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_if your on vortex ten times a day


You're only on 10 times per day? I go on 10 times in the morning.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

If the flickering headlights in your rabbit don't bother you _that_ much, except when you actually have to drive at night.
If buzzers randomly go on and off during normal operation, and they don't bother you.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (hamradio)*

You might be a dubber if you thought the song that goes "Shave and a haircut - _two bits!_" ripped off "Volkswagen does it - _again_!"


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

if you highjack a thread just to hve a reason for people to look at your dub


----------



## MKII1.8Tgti (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

this is all so true.... i'm a Lifer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (MKII1.8Tgti)*

All of your friend's neighbours reconize your car and ask how it's running and/or whats wrong now because you do all the work in said friend's driveway!


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

If you obsess over your diesel rabbit so much, now your friend wants one.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

A long road trip includes this internal (and sometimes external) dialogue: whats that smell? whats that sound? does my steering feel funny? I hope that oil/gas/coolant leak isnt getting worse, I love you car, I love you car, I love you car, just get me there...


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

You just might be dubber if...
- you are in love in your car, even if you don't have your licence yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you're already planning out the next dubs in your head with great attention to detail, even if the current one isn't even finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you lost all interest in a potential girlfriend just because she didn't share your enthusiasm about dubs








- everytime you leave the house or comeback to it you have to go through the driveway and take a long look at your dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- it makes you angry that the 30-something dude living in the same street as you is driving a MK3 Variant with the same front grill you have on your ride -> he obviously copied you, regardless of the fact that he's had the grill two years longer than you had your own car








- you curse your father for ever selling the dubs he owned when he was young








- you try to convince him to buy a new dub and are actually making slow but steady progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you don't understand why people are getting excited about so called supercars like Ferrari's and stuff -> VW's are so much... dubbier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you get the urge to drive fast with your driving school's VW Touran just because it has nearly the same dashboard as the Mk5 GTi...










_Modified by Dr.AK at 4:53 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You just might be dubber if...
- you are in love in your car, even if you don't have your licence yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you're already planning out the next dubs in your head with great attention to detail, even if the current one isn't even finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you lost all interest in a potential girlfriend just because she didn't share your enthusiasm about dubs








- everytime you leave the house or comeback to it you have to go through the driveway and take a long look at your dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- it makes you angry that the 30-something dude living in the same street as you is driving a MK3 Variant with the same front grill you have on your ride -> he obviously copied you, regardless of the fact that he's had the grill two years longer than you had your own car








- you curse your father for ever selling the dubs he owned when he was young








- you try to convince him to buy a new dub and are actually making slow but steady progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you don't understand why people are getting excited about so called supercars like Ferrari's and stuff -> VW's are so much... dubbier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- you get the urge to drive fast with your driving school's VW Touran just because it has nearly the same dashboard as the Mk5 GTi...









_Modified by Dr.AK at 4:53 PM 7-25-2007_

1. I did that before I had my license with my rabbit.
2. Next dubs I will own- MK2 TD jetta, Karmann Ghia, Passat Wagon with a td swap.
3. Word.
4. I go sit in my dub (s). Especially my scirocco.
5. N/A
6. N/A (though he did look at a mk1 jetta once)
7. I wanted him to buy a passat, but he wanted an auto, and bought an infiniti I30.
8. Exactly! What I think.
9. N/A


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (hamradio)*

You might be a dubber if you hate the Beach Boys because they always sang about Fords . . . and never VWs.


----------



## Odanielle2189O (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you might be a dubber if you've owned a couple and you are in debt with repairs and everytime you repair it you try to sell it and say your not getting a volkswagen..

Then go buy another volkswagen


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

That hasn't happened to me; I've just been not allowed to get any more vw's.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (hamradio)*

You know you own a volkswagen when you post in this thread


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

You know you drive a dub when you go to a GTG and talk for a couple of hours about future plans you have for your cars.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_You know you drive a dub when you go to a GTG and talk for a couple of hours about *how to fix the latest busted thing on* your cars. 

Fixed it for you.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

So uh, I was riding shotgun today at work, and zoned out for a minute, and then snapped wide awake. Was that a mk1 GTI I just saw? I spent the rest of the day thinking about it, and finally got back to see it about 11 hours later, :-D made an offer, he came back and said "you can have it, and the jetta we have for half that!!!" I said I'd never buy a gas VW, but now I'm buying two, and neither is road legal. 
does Uhaul have trailers big enough for two mk1s?



_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 7:01 PM 7-26-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber that bought a dub that had a bad hatch seal for a few years of its life when, after proving your hatchback's superiority by taking the seats out to move cargo, you're driving in the rain, and a deluge of water comes up out of the hole in the back, dousing you.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I take it that is on your golf, tooefr?








I like how much stuff I can fit in my hatch. They other day at work, we ran out of poly pipe. I ran home, and fit about 20' of 1 1/4" poly pipe in it, without an issue.







That's the rabbit of course; the rocco can't haul much.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

You're a dubber if you've been sitting here all night long looking at different nice dubs in the forum and forget to sleep.
It's 5.15 AM here.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I sleep. I go to sleep at 10:30, get up at 8:00. Go to work until 5, work on my rabbit for a while.


----------



## Ubergolf2003 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Little Joe)*

You know all the VW Service department employees from managers to technicians by name, and some salesmen too. And they know you!!
You roll up to the dealership and everyone comes out to look at your car and ask about!! 



_Modified by Ubergolf2003 at 9:05 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if your response to Ubergolf's sig is...
"Psht, a longitudinal FWD drivetrain WILL fit in the back of the car, making it a mid-engine car. I bet I CAN get that sound out of the Jetta. Anyone want to give me an S4 drivetrain, a Jetta to do this to, and some people who have done this before?







"


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

- when you keep pink coolant in stock at home because no part stores around you have it
- you know the parts guy at the vw dealer by name
- your sunroof does not work
- rear hatch of the golf/gti gets the sunburn (mk3)
- when you pay $3500 for wheels and your car is worth $6k
- delete your rear wiper
- when one time in your life you wanted to go to germany just to buy parts (dont deny)
- you know it costs 2 to 3 times the money to modify your car than the honda/acuras and you dont care
- you know what a dipstick tube is and replaced it at least twice

_Modified by v.vdubb at 6:10 PM 7-28-2007_


_Modified by v.vdubb at 9:40 PM 7-28-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (v.vdubb)*

if you still refer to when your NON-VW friends and you hang out as a G2G.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ubergolf2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubergolf2003* »_You know all the VW Service department employees from managers to technicians by name, and some salesmen too. And they know you!!

They have your number on speed dial just in case someone has a VW related question they can't answer.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The parts/service cashier knows you by credit card number, and asks how a certain project is going...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_They have your number on speed dial just in case someone has a VW related question they can't answer.
















Plz be my new best friend.








*><*


----------



## bltdrvn85 (Jun 16, 2007)

1you know your a dubber when you rather work out the grimlins then eat
2you know your a dubber when you can properly tune cis better then people who have been doing it sence they came out
3 you know your a dubber for life when you first get behind the wheel of one


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

ok i dont know if this ones just me
but when u first got your dub, did u ever just sit in it for hours
when i got all my cars i use to work on it, than get tired so than id just sit there


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if you still refer to when your NON-VW friends and you hang out as a G2G. 

"LOL'd" at this one.


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_ok i dont know if this ones just me
but when u first got your dub, did u ever just sit in it for hours
when i got all my cars i use to work on it, than get tired so than id just sit there


still do, for me it goes: 
work on it
cig break
work on it some more
another cig 
test drive
sit and admire you work over another cig


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMP20th3098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP20th3098* »_
still do, for me it goes: 
work on it
cig break
work on it some more
another cig 
test drive
sit and admire you work over another cig
















yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just like that


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (v.vdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.vdubb* »_
- when one time in your life you wanted to go to germany just to buy parts (dont deny)


When I was in college, my old man was stationed in Stuttgart, Germany. During visits I used to ride a bike to the local VW dealer and hang out in the showroom, checking out all the cool models that weren't being sent to the US (e.g. Rallye Golf, 16v Corrado, et al.). There was also a cool Type III notchback for sale down the street, but I couldn't figure out a way to import it...
I bought a eurospec front spoiler (for $70, BTW -- I should have bought three!) and a Corrado VR6 grill from a German dealership in '92 for my '91 G60 using a combination of charades and pointing at the microfiche. Pretty cool experience as a dubber.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*

...if your car is a money pit for repairs before its even paid off, but you still love it.








*><*


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

on your days off your too busy to hang out with your friend, beucae u want to work/clean your car
unless they want to help


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

You are "too busy" tuning your dub... and neglect the Mrs....
Looks like the couch, or your recaros are your bed tonight!!!!


----------



## mk3jetta12690 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (aintgotsnogarage)*

You're broke.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

You either have, or wish you had a VW graveyard. 
(if anyone wants to, but doesn't have the land, lemme know I've got a pasture waiting for them)


----------



## Odanielle2189O (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

when your ac doesn't work


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Odanielle2189O)*

you go on vacation and the only pictures you take are of your VW and other VW's.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_You are "too busy" tuning your dub... and neglect the Mrs....
Looks like the couch, or your recaros are your bed tonight!!!!











........When you dont mind that the Recaros are your bed


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you have all of the emoticons memorized


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jetta12690)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jetta12690* »_You're broke.

We have a winner.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

When your missing you senior homecoming to go to H20.

Worth it?...I like to think so


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shannon28)*

You chant R32 like a mantra.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

While watching Shopgirl, there was a scene of overhead night driving of 100s of cars on the freeway.
All I could do was look thru the headlights and see if there was any dubs included.








There was a silver golf mkiv parked on the side of the st in one scene though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*><*


----------



## jerz_vr6 (Aug 19, 2007)

A High Schooler's Input
you know you're a dubber when:
1. you're in your computer class in high school, and instead of working on your excel spreadsheet, you minimize vortex, so the teacher won't see what you're really doing
2. you smile when your corrado sets off car alarms when you're driving down the street
3. you look presentable when going to Waterfest, but when you go to family functions your mother fights with you to get you out of your sweats


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (jerz_vr6)*

If you work on your car untill 12:30 @ night soo you can make it into work tommrow







Then check vortex for some reason







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

You're always asking friends/coworkers for rides because your dub is broken again.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (jerz_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerz_vr6* »_
you know you're a dubber when:
1. you're in your computer class in high school, and instead of working on your excel spreadsheet, you minimize vortex, so the teacher won't see what you're really doing

hahaha done wayyy too any time


----------



## Odanielle2189O (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

I love this thread!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Odanielle2189O)*

You might be a dubber if you love this thread!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

If you look forward to working night shift so you can spend more time at work surfing the Vortex.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you get a woody watching VW videos on Youtube.


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

If you work minimum wage and already put in $1k in 5 months into your VW.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dave26)*

you might be a dubber if...
you get a flat tire and your car is laying on the ground.
if you need 2 different jacks, ramps, and wooden blocks just to jack your car up without crunching up soomething.
/thread


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_you go on vacation and the only pictures you take are of your VW and other VW's.

lol my girlfriend took tons of pictures of dubs in Europe for me when she went on vacation


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

vortex is one of your home pages on your work pc, home pc, laptop, and server


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You get into a wreck, and a few minutes later, get home, go to the shed, and grab all the parts to fix the damage. So what if they're not the right color, you're trying to make a Harlequin Mk2, right?


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

you have to push your project car out in the sun to dry it out and get the carpet to stop molding, because you're too lazy to fix the blown sunroof seal.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

you spend half the day on vortex


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_you have to push your project car out in the sun to dry it out and get the carpet to stop molding, because you're too lazy to fix the blown sunroof seal.

How did I know you're driving a Scirocco…


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (jerz_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerz_vr6* »_A High Schooler's Input
you know you're a dubber when:
1. you're in your computer class in high school, and instead of working on your excel spreadsheet, you minimize vortex, so the teacher won't see what you're really doing
2. you smile when your corrado sets off car alarms when you're driving down the street
3. you look presentable when going to Waterfest, but when you go to family functions your mother fights with you to get you out of your sweats 

how about everyone asks you why you have pictures of a "Golf" on your binder and if your looking for used cars when your on vortex...


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you can remember your password to vortex.
But not your ATM pin.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_you can remember your password to vortex.


you're always logged on so you don't waste time putting in your password


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
you're always logged on so you don't waste time putting in your password

You always have at least one tab containing Vortex open in your browser.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You always have at least one browser on each computer with a tab open to Vortex.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
You always have at least one tab containing Vortex open in your browser.

Right now you have 3 tabs open. 1 for golf/jetta 1, one for this thread, one for watched topics. Normally you have 8+tabs of vortex open, and a few tabs of germanautoparts.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Tablet PC: 1 tab to The Car Lounge (same difference,) 1 tab to TDIClub
Old Laptop: 1 tab to The Car Lounge, 2 tabs to TDIClub, 1 tab to World Impex, 1 tab to AutohausAZ
Desktop: 1 tab to The Car Lounge, 1 tab to TDIClub, 1 tab to AutohausAZ


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
you're always logged on so you don't waste time putting in your password

I'm hip, I'm hip!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
you're always logged on so you don't waste time putting in your password

On five different computers at the same time.


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

if you're thinking about dating a girl, but before you give her the answer you recommend her to read this thread, and you don't even own a dub yet.
you can diagnose any MKIII's problem, yet you've never worked on one.
think about buying a stock VR MKIII for $8,000 even though it's an automatic. Just so you can have a VR
decide that buying a MKIII from a junkyard is your best bet. Knowing that no matter what the problem is. You can fix it.
your brother asks why you like Volkswagens so much, and you look at him like he is ****ing retarded.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_On five different computers at the same time.

And your phone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_if you're thinking about dating a girl, but before you give her the answer you recommend her to read this thread, and you don't even own a dub yet.

Good lookin out.









_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_think about buying a stock VR MKIII for $8,000 even though it's an automatic. Just so you can have a VR

Don't do ittttt.

_Quote, originally posted by *vw_love* »_your brother asks why you like Volkswagens so much, and you look at him like he is ****ing retarded.

BWAHAHAHAHA.
*><*


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

might be a dubber when you try to move where "more" dubbers live so you gan go to a gtg.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rorofast)*

you watch all the Die Hard movies, and through all of them including the newest one the only time you say, "ouch, that suck" is when the cabby gets crushed.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (frag85)*

don't know if its been said:
your check engine light *turns off* you get out vag-com to see what is wrong (or would it be right?).


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Good lookin out.


























_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Don't do ittttt.


seriously thought about it. I'm Crazy
















_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
BWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
On five different computers at the same time.

lol its saved on my gf's pc for sure...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

...if you've finally got the car lowered and you can't wait to show everyone you see, even if you know they don't give a living **** abt cars.
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you've finally got the car lowered and you can't wait to show everyone you see, even if you know they don't give a living **** abt cars.
*><* 

And you're so excited about it that you show them all at least twice.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When there's seats missing from your car, and you're proud of it.
And, when you point out to a coworker who mentioned that things could change unexpectedly, and you could need that back seat, that you were planning on getting a vasectomy anyway.


----------



## Capitan (Oct 3, 2006)

When you "forget" something in your car, just so you can "remember" it later and get one last look at your car before you go to bed just because it helps you have a better nights sleep.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Capitan)*

If you check this thread every time someone else posts to it.
if the words VWvortex Forums: ______________ is burned into your flat panel screen in the top left corner...



_Modified by Kiddo at 5:59 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a mk2 owner if.
You keep a set of 4mm-17mm,19,20,21mm set of sockets in you trunk along with every other tool you may need.


----------



## Bierbursche (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

you get upset when someone calls your vw an import...


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (dubjettabum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubjettabum* »_you get upset when someone calls your vw an import...

I concur.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_When there's seats missing from your car, and you're proud of it.
And, when you point out to a coworker who mentioned that things could change unexpectedly, and you could need that back seat, that you were planning on getting a vasectomy anyway.









Hahaha that's a 10.
*><*


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you would rather die from your car falling off a jackstand onto your head than to take it to a stealership for ANYTHING to be fixed.
You have all the local wrecking yards phone #'s on speed dial, and are on a first name basis with WHOEVER answers the phone.
you would rather refinish an old set of rare rims than spend the same amount of money and get some brand new ones.
a bently manual is a bargaining point in any vehicle sale


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Quikg60dub)*

You hate people that build parkling lots with these things (only in stone and a bit bigger):








Almost ripped my front lip off on one of these today because I didn't see it because it was hidden by some gass. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

When the Rabbit was first introduced in 1975, it had cold-start problems, the electrical board had a tendency to black out, the accelerator cable was prone to snapping, and it burned oil incessantly.
You might be a dubber if, knowing all this, you _still_ consider the original Rabbit a classic and envy anyone who still owns one.








Even if it's a McLernonized Westmoreland-built diesel.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber... if the first you do when you come to your first day of work, is to check out the vortex. *cough*.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

if you consider boost juice a secondary fuel option.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

...if
You blow a coilpack on the way to work
Nearly get killed driving slowly on a massive hwy
Drop it at the mechanic and walk to work
Spend the whole day mad at the car
And have to surpress a yelp at how cute it is when you walk up and see it parked at the mechanic.








*><*


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

When you leave ten empty spaces between your car and other cars in the high school parking lot.
When you miss half of first period because you had to go move your car because looked out the window and saw that some b**** pulled in and picked the spot right next to you out of all those empty spaces.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shannon28)*

You might be a dubber if you drive past certain car factories in Marysville, Ohio, or Georgetown, Kentucky, and spit out onto the entrance - or point four fingers out the window and yell, "Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!"


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_You might be a mk2 owner if.
You keep a set of 4mm-17mm,19,20,21mm set of sockets in you trunk along with every other tool you may need.

i carry metric and standard because i drive a mkIV.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_
i carry metric and standard because i drive a mkIV.
















There are no SAE sized fasteners on a mk4. I'm hoping this was sarcasm.


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

When you park next to another VW,go to where ever your going, and come back to see that their car is still there and you are saddened by the fact that they didnt get to see your car.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (El Veh Dub u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Veh Dub u* »_When you park next to another VW,go to where ever your going, and come back to see that their car is still there and you are saddened by the fact that they didnt get to see your car.

everyday at college.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Everytime I see Scrubs_barbie post, i want to call her Blonde Doctor


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_Everytime I see Scrubs_barbie post, i want to call her Blonde Doctor

if only i were blonde.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (El Veh Dub u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Veh Dub u* »_When you park next to another VW,go to where ever your going, and come back to see that their car is still there and you are saddened by the fact that they didnt get to see your car.

That's the best one in a while.
*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you put a VW emblem sticker over the VW emblem on your key fob after the original emblem wore off.
You _are_ a dubber if you draw a new VW emblem on the emblem sticker on your fob after the emblem on the sticker has worn off!


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

when you are leaving class and there are 4 VW's surrounding your VW in the parking lot.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you put a VW emblem sticker over the VW emblem on your key fob after the original emblem wore off.
You _are_ a dubber if you draw a new VW emblem on the emblem sticker on your fob after the emblem on the sticker has worn off!









You have a collection of the VW emblems off of owner's manual booklets for just such an occasion so you don't have to resort to drawing one on.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You buy another make and constantly wish it's interior and controls were like your VW!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_You buy another make and constantly wish it's interior and controls were like your VW! 









*><*


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco1800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco1800* »_you're willing to give up drinking on st. Patty's Day to be the DD cuz you know it means you'll get to drive your car around all night driving people home
 
Or you dont drink, because you are trying to tune your turbo CIS, and your friends dont understand why you arent bar hopping with them!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Or if you don't drink at all, just because it means more money you can spend on the car.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (joevwfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joevwfox* »_ 
Or you dont drink, because you are trying to tune your turbo CIS, and your friends dont understand why you arent bar hopping with them!

or you do drink and your friends don't understand why they had to render you unconscious just to get your keys.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

you still press the trunk release button on the key fob even if the key is inches away from the keyhole..


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Or you dont drink because you are afraid of anything keeping you away from driving your car. Especially after you make the car payment every month


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

you're posting this from the dealer while getting your brake light switch replaced, and *your windows fall into the doors* on the tech looking at your car.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Or that the car you talk about most is sitting in your garage, and probably in pieces.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Little Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Joe* »_You have 4 vws...
- 1 daily driver
- 1 show car
- 1 rolling chassis
- 1 rust bucket for parts or dreams









check


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

A coworker of yours is complaining about the immo on her Mazda, and you just point at your car, and tell her to get one of those, no technology to get in the way.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_A coworker of yours is complaining about the immo on her Mazda, and you just point at your car, and tell her to get one of those, no technology to get in the way.









you might be a dubber if you were convincing enough to get her to buy one.








><


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
you might be a dubber if you were convincing enough to get her to buy one.








><

your really a dubber if she becomes prettier after you convince her to get one.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Nah, she'd rather admire (or is that chuckle?) at my car from afar.
However, she DOES like the factory smokescreen kit.







(I have used it on her before, too.







)


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber, if the first thing you think when you see a nice girl is wether she likes dubs or not. And when it turns out she doesn't she immediately becomes uninteresting.
I think I found the reason why I don't have a girlfriend.






















Ah, well... more money for the car.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Dr.AK at 10:31 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You might be a dubber if you met your girlfriend through the local dub community.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_You might be a dubber if you met your girlfriend through the local dub community.

that's how i met my boyfriend.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

You know you're a dubber when you lift yourself off your seat everytime you hit a big bump on the road


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (GruuvenNorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruuvenNorth* »_You know you're a dubber when you lift yourself off your seat everytime you hit a big bump on the road









If you do that then you need to lose some weight and get better seats...because those seat cushions are flat. I have no issues on big bumps and coilovers.
-You know you're a dubber when you're dodging potholes and mancovers like its the latest fashion.
-You know you're a dubber if you know what cobble stone streets are, and avoid them like the plague because of one bad, bumpy experience.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Your suspension must be as saggy as your nutz.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
that's how i met my boyfriend.









My current girlfriend googled my name, found my vortex profile and e-mailed me 2 years ago. Who needs eharmony.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (GruuvenNorth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruuvenNorth* »_Your suspension must be as saggy as your nutz. 

My nuts have nothing to do with this post... nor the way I drive.
But, you drive a Mk2 around downtown Charleston and drive on some 1800's Cobble Stone streets and tell me you enjoyed the drive...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_My current girlfriend googled my name, found my vortex profile and e-mailed me 2 years ago. Who needs eharmony.
















Marry that girl already... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
Marry that girl already... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would if I didn't keep hearing these horid stories of people parting their car to buy an engagment ring.








u might be a dubber if... </thread>


_Modified by Kiddo at 9:58 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
My nuts have nothing to do with this post... nor the way I drive.
But, you drive a Mk2 around downtown Charleston and drive on some 1800's Cobble Stone streets and tell me you enjoyed the drive...









You know what i'm talking about. When you see a huge bump on the road you can't avoid, you sort of lift yourself, even though it does nothing. Its just a reaction. Oh, and for the record, I'm not fat, and my stock recaros are fan-tastic


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

you know you'rea dubber if:
-you religiously park next to other vw's.... at the back of the lot
-you pass a vw on the road, give the wave, and your girlfriend asks you what that was all about and you reply "it's a vee dub thing!"
*EDIT*

_Quote, originally posted by *VDubsRock* »_If you go out of the way, even if it makes you late, to roll with another VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








GUILTY!!!







on my way home about an hour ago a silver mk4 jetta (with temp tags) passes me. i follow of course and congratulate him on his new toy at the next red light. about 3 miles later we spot an 89 vw pickup sitting at another light. we all had a good laugh leaving neat patches of rubber in each lane when the light changed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 12:59 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## vdubfanatik (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if you:
1. Get a tattoo of the VW symbol with a racing flag and a german flag crossed behind it on your forearm. 
2. Talk others into buying a VW.
3. Go to the dealership to buy one and end up schoolin the dealer on the dub yoyur going to buy.


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_You might be a dubber if you met your girlfriend through the local dub community.

met my current bf that way








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
1.you might be a dubber if when you see another dub (old or new) you admire and start looking to see what they've changed (tails, front end, body....)
2. you might be a dubber if you start talking about aftermarket and wheel offsets that fit your dub over a romantic dinner








3. You might be a dubber if you take pride in every mile you put on your car


_Modified by Half Pint at 12:18 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Half Pint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Half Pint* »_2. you might be a dubber if you start talking about aftermarket and wheel offsets that fit your dub over a romantic dinner









You might be a dubber if reading that sounds like pure heaven to you.








You might be a dubber if you are engaged to a non-dubber, but when he mentions your wheels and calls them by their correct name, you get a warm, fuzzy feeling and can only say, "You know what my wheels are called? I love you."








*><*


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if...
You started the craze of modified VW's in your family, only to have everyone else buy them... and mod them...
(I wasn't the first to own a VW in my family, but the first to really mod them. My brother gets credit for Owning the first dub... Now I help to mod his cars)


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a dubber when you've got a female friend that wants a convertible, and needs four seats, and the only answer you can think is "Cabriolet."
(And she's a bit of a Mazda fangirl... except Mazda doesn't make a four seater convertible. And, she doesn't want to buy another used car ever again. Never mind that with how well she takes care of cars, a bulletproof CIS-E 8v is probably exactly what she needs, and the VW would even have the driving characteristics that she likes... Oh, and she dislikes New Beetles, that's why I didn't say that.)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

Doesn't Audi make an a4 or a6 cabriolet?
I can't remember which.
Sorry. Audi isn't my strong point.
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Let's just say that Audi would be WAY out of her budget.








And, they make both.
I BELIEVE the only new convertibles with four seats that would be anywhere near her budget would be the New Beetle and maybe the Camry Solara. *blech* Maybe a V6 Mustang, but she's into compact FWDs, not muscle cars.










_Modified by bhtooefr at 10:22 AM 9-16-2007_


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you start to dislike someone you've been accquainted with for some years if he says that your car's annoying. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

You might be dubber if you can't understand why there's no single word in the English language meaning "the pleasure of driving" as there is in German ("Fahrvergnugen").
You might be a dubber if you try to learn Portuguese to read the owner's manual of your Brazilian-made gray-market VW Gol.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
You might be a dubber if you try to learn Portuguese to read the owner's manual of your Brazilian-made gray-market VW Gol.









or Fox tuner magazines


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You might be a dubber if you start to dislike someone you've been accquainted with for some years if he says that your car's annoying. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

All of my friends know better.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you wake up at 2am cause u cant sleep and go for a drive cause noones on the road 
your car gets 30 mpg but you go thru a tank every 3 days 
youve owned a car for 5 years and never brought it to the dealer for anything after your warranty 
you have a torx key set instead of an allen key set in your glove box 
you drive around with 6mm allens 13 mm 10 mm 19 mm and 17 mm sockets and an assortment of ratchets in your trunk next to a big effin hammer


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_your car gets 30 mpg but you go thru a tank every 3 days

Your car gets 40 MPG and you go through a vented (read: 1.6 gallon bigger) tank every 5 days.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Your car gets 40 MPG and you go through a vented (read: 1.6 gallon bigger) tank every 5 days.









lol i never drove the gti i used to have a 2.slow bug but im getting another 90 gti so u made me happy today lol


----------



## mk2jakethesnake (Dec 11, 2006)

....you sit at work all day on here and dream up your dream veedub
....every computer in your office has a different veedub on it that you put there


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jakethesnake)*

...you wake during the night due to a small earthquake/tremors and your first thought is to run down into the garage to make sure nothing fell onto your vw... Then you check on the wife and kids.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (scousa)*

You are constantly hounded to get an advertiser account by the mods... Just to sell your new exhaust you don't want.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

You run out of your house in a panic to check on your car after you had a nightmare of someone stealing it.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You run out of your house in a panic to check on your car after you had a nightmare of someone stealing it.
















That's me. To a T.
*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

I have nightmares of my dub getting hit all the time!


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveodeluxe* »_4. only you know how to adjust your seats

HAHA. fo true
You might be a dubber if use the word "Über" more then twice a day


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

I can attest to running outside to check on the car due to nightmares. Trying to get over that one tho


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you have at least one piece to your vw in every corner of your house
your mom keeps getting torx screws in her tires 
when ppl say your cars a piece of **** u tell them its rat stylz 
you know where to get your tires stretched, inspection stickers "bought", and fenders pulled/or rolled
you get mad at hondas with shocker stickers
youve had the folowing stickers on your ride 
shocker, boost gets u laid, rat stylz, euro trash, the check engine light, german autoparts, and a down and out.
and the great one
when at the movies etc.. you park across the lot in the back so u can park next to a vw ......werd.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

When your car's slightly dirty and you just *have* to give it a complete wash, even when it's completely dark outside - using a flashlight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_When your car's slightly dirty and you just *have* to give it a complete wash, even when it's completely dark outside - using a flashlight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i've been tempted


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Done it. Had to wash it when it was getting dark. Turned the floodlight on outside to continue the washing.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_Done it. Had to wash it when it was getting dark. Turned the floodlight on outside to continue the washing.

Ditto


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You run out of your house in a panic to check on your car after you had a nightmare of someone stealing it.
















I do feel better knowing I am not the only one who does this.
I started parking it in the garage now that there is enough room - I sleep like baby. ZzZzZz.
I have had nightmares about it being stolen, blowing up, falling apart while I was driving it.
I have washed it at night.
At work I am the only one with car parts on my desk - and I am the only one who thinks they are way better than any plants/ornaments/pictures/decorative schit.



_Modified by scousa at 7:21 AM 9-20-2007_


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

werd i have vw parts i use for other purposes i use my 9mm ratchet as a roach clip of sorts lol
am i the only one that washes their car then brings it to the car wash cause itstill didnt get the swirls out lol


----------



## wurzburg (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_you wake up at 2am cause u cant sleep and go for a drive cause noones on the road 
your car gets 30 mpg but you go thru a tank every 3 days 
youve owned a car for 5 years and never brought it to the dealer for anything after your warranty 
you have a torx key set instead of an allen key set in your glove box 
you drive around with 6mm allens 13 mm 10 mm 19 mm and 17 mm sockets and an assortment of ratchets in your trunk next to a big effin hammer 

sooooooo true about me. to the waffle house at 2am in another state 45miles one way!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

haha we should have a drive too much gtg 

oh and the truth u know u might be too much of a dubber if u havent had a gf in 4 years cause your always working on your car 
or at least thats what they told me lol


----------



## POSsat (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

you might be a dubber.....

...if you think the B6 is reliable or if you cross shopped it against Lexus, BMWs, Benz thinking its comparable


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Have a GTI and an R32. Because why trade in a great car, just keep it.
I showed the R32 to someone and they said, "That's just like your old car." And I said, "I still have the old car."


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know that the someone that says that WakeHead's R32 is "just like" a Mk4 GTI VR6 is smoking something, because WakeHead's R32 is a Mk5, and besides, R32s have 400cc more displacement and AWD. Oh, Mk5s have a DSG instead of a manual or a 4-spd automatic.










_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:09 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Nick 430)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick 430* »_
You might be a dubber if use the word "Über" more then twice a day

Uber Duber! Ubber Dubber!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

...if on the way to a gtg, you spot a mki parked in a parking lot facing the street and automatically slow to a crawl to get a better look and nearly get rear-ended.
*><*


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you might be a dubber if you work as security and pay more attention to the vortex part of the screen


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

you might be a dubber if you've ever described a car as being 'sex on wheels'


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_you might be a dubber if you've ever described a car as being 'sex on wheels'









My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult reference?
><


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if you explain a known major problem as 'this will still only happen to a very low percentage of them' to make yourself feel good about your purchase (B6...hmmmm).


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_Done it. Had to wash it when it was getting dark. Turned the floodlight on outside to continue the washing.

I've done that doing a rear brake rotor job








People think it's strange you have your Local VW dealership in your phone and you see nothing wrong with it








You have soo many extra parts laying around your house that you need to get rid of but never have time becuase you getting new stuff for the ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your car has taken more sick days then you have.
Your cell phone has more Vw related picture then personal pictures in your cell phone


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Smokeajayaday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokeajayaday* »_Your cell phone has more Vw related picture then personal pictures in your cell phone









Hahaha! Yes.
I always make that comment when ppl wanna see pics of the pets.
Pic of the car... the car... the car... the car... the car... the car... oh! Here's a pic of the cat!








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Smokeajayaday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokeajayaday* »_People think it's strange you have your Local VW dealership in your phone and you see nothing wrong with it









Coworkers notice that they need a part for their VW, and you tell them the number for the local dealership from memory, tell them to ask for parts for themselves, and then give them the part number for what's broken from memory.


----------



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

"7) Your idea of a date is to go to your local VW dealer to look around the lot."
lmao.
GUILTY


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Coworkers notice that they need a part for their VW, and you tell them the number for the local dealership from memory, tell them to ask for parts for themselves, and then give them the part number for what's broken from memory.









When your dealership's parts guy has YOU on speed dial!
...and calls you every few days to ask questions about what parts from another model will work to replace parts that are no longer available for an older car.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (vwooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwooom* »_"7) Your idea of a date is to go to your local VW dealer to look around the lot."
lmao.
GUILTY

And then are disappointed when you dont end up making out in the lot, but somewhere else.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_And then are disappointed when you dont end up making out in the lot, but somewhere else. 

But making out in your own vw would be an acceptable end to the night.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

You write to Congress to encourage legislation to allow more banks to open on Sundays, so car dealerships can open on that day to work out bank loans, just so you can go to your VW dealer on a Sunday and just stare at the R32 they brought in!


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You've known your service adviser at the VW dealership for 15 years and met him originally at a different dealership.


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Little Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Joe* »_You have 4 vws...
- 1 daily driver
- 1 show car
- 1 rolling chassis
- 1 rust bucket for parts or dreams









LOL 
1) 92 Passat 16v
2) 07 F-yellow GLI m6
3) 90 Corrado g60
4) 92 Passat 16v parts car


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

you pull into a parking space next to another dub so quickly, your passenger remarks about whiplash.
><


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_you pull into a parking space next to another dub so quickly, your passenger remarks about whiplash.
><

you're boyfriend encourages you to do so. ^^


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Also when I did that, I was looking in this mkii all hard, it was so ugly on steelies and I was in such love with it. The boys I was with were looking at me like I was on drugs.

Edit:
When I came out of the restaurant, and it was gone, I remembered what someone in here said abt being glad the other dubber got to see your car.








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 9:22 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You drive 7 hours to Orlando to pick up your girlfriends car, plan to drive it back Sunday... only to be let down by rabbid coolant leaks, and are left no choice but to leave it in Orlando, once again.
Ugh.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

... when you're seriously depressed when somethings wrong with your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kennykyle (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_... when you're seriously depressed when somethings wrong with your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you better get used to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_... when you're seriously depressed when somethings wrong with your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thats when you know you own a dub lol


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

when you ask the guy at the next gas pump how much his red jetta is lowered because "you have a thing for VW's" and he smiles knowingly and says "yeah, me too." as he goes to pay.
it may have just happened to me, while I was gassing up.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When out of the corner of your eye, you see a black Cabriolet in frickin MINT condition, FOR SALE and almost blow your load.
Two days later, when you get a chance to look at it, actually blow your load when you see that they're only asking $2200.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

If you didn't buy the cabby, you willing to pass it on to one of us? (me perhaps?)
_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_When out of the corner of your eye, you see a black Cabriolet in frickin MINT condition, FOR SALE and almost blow your load.
Two days later, when you get a chance to look at it, actually blow your load when you see that they're only asking $2200.










If the first thing you think is "I wonder if he bought it, and if he didn't would he be willing to give me the contact info" 
I don't really want a soft top, but he is my neighbor...


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When you call on the Cabby, end up playing phone tag, and when the phone tag ends, you find out it got sold, and you're mildly depressed.








(Of course, that's not ENTIRELY related to the Cabby... some of that is because my best friend's kid was || close to getting killed yesterday, but...







)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 9:42 AM 10-6-2007_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

....you feel like you're a better person once you lowered the dub. Even if you couldn't reasonably afford to do so.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You pray to the VW gods because you sinned greatly.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You pray to the VW gods because you sinned greatly.

it's ok. my previous ride:


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Ah, but see, my previous ride...























(the Mk2 grille had been removed before the duct tape racing stripe.)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you pick up a book dedicated to the worst cars of all time in the bookstoe and you smile when you realize that the only Volkswagen to make the list was the K70, which wasn't a real Volkswagen but in fact an NSU that VW got as part of the NSU buyout . . . which helped VW understand how to build watercooled front-engine cars better.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Ah, but see, my previous ride...


i just meant the preying to the VW gods for sinning.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

When *ALL* your friends are now 300km away at a big VW event (last big german meeting of this season) and you are pissed because you have to stay at home. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ah well... there's always next year... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

when you cash in your 401K to buy coilovers....
(guilty)


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (scousa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scousa* »_
I started parking it in the garage now that there is enough room - I sleep like baby. ZzZzZz.

I spent two hours washing and detailing my car the other day and then I came home and my mom was parked in the garage.
I woke her up, got her keys and put her car outside and the dub inside, where my baby belongs.
(Luckily I have a somewhat understanding mother...she was a mk2-head haha. Owned like 2 or 3 of them back in the day)
Her Corolla's already waterspotted to crap anyway








I might be a dubber?


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
you might be a dubber if every time you see a mk5, you yell out "WTF were they thinking"









i do that... then i realize i drive an mk5!
( i also own an mk3, and owned 2 mk3's in the passed 2 years)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (514rabbit)*

You might be a dubber if you await the Mk6 more than the next Corvette!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (514rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_you might be a dubber if every time you see a mk5, you yell out "WTF were they thinking"









Then you realize, sadly, they're growing on you.








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 5:09 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Then you realize, sadly, they're growing on you.








*><* 

_Modified by xenniferx at 5:09 AM 10-12-2007_

i love mine


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_i love mine









You might be a dubber if you think the current Rabbit is a disgrace to VW's history of the Mk1 Rabbit.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

i dunno how i feel about the new rabbit 
BUT 
you might be a dubber if u think the original rabbit shoulda had the fsi in it


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_you might be a dubber if u think the original rabbit shoulda had the fsi in it 

CIS was advanced enough for those cars... LOL.
You might be a dubber if you think all VW's should have come with some sort of forced induction from the factory. Umm, yummy OEM Turbo VR6 with 300hp? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you think every VW should have come with some sort of forced induction *diesel* from the factory.


----------



## Rather B GOLFing (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you stopped reading this so you could take your vw around the block a few times and when your "test drive" typicly turns into mobbing the west hills


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_...removal of the ashtray is the only way to make your cupholders useful (mk3)

Yeah, I went from a Mk3 to a B5 Passat. Different cupholders, not much more useful though.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

you note that the only kind of smoking that should be done in a VW is smoking out tailgaters with diesel soot.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

or liten a blunt lmao


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_you note that the only kind of smoking that should be done in a VW is smoking out tailgaters with diesel soot.









Oh yeah! I had much fun with that!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dcris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcris* »_Yeah, I went from a Mk3 to a B5 Passat. Different cupholders, not much more useful though. 

Or if you spend $93 and 4 hours putting 20th style center console cup holders in instead of the pop-out-and-cover-your-cd-slot-and-wont-hold-a-large-cup cupholders. (mkiv)
*><*


----------



## ernied79 (May 22, 2005)

you know ur a dubber if u keep allen wrenches and a 10mm in ur car...and a box of dutchies


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahaha
you know your a dubber when: you get pulled over, and the cop comes back with a warning. when you ask him why he says
"i used to own one of these you need to save your money for your electrical system."


----------



## biggman100 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont know if this one has been used or not but here goes: You might be a dubber if, while filling a borrowed mk2 jetta with gas, you overfill it, break the gas gauge , and spill gas all over the side of the car, all because you were watching a modded mk1 jetta.
True story, my brother did it to me when he borrowed my jetta to go get parts for his rabbit.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah i used to pump gas and i spilled gas all over this kids civic cause some hot chicks in a mk1 cabby drove by followed by a porsche slantnose


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (ernied79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ernied79* »_you know ur a dubber if u keep allen wrenches and a 10mm in ur car...and a box of dutchies

Or have had a 15 torx	in ur pocket for 5 days cause you know ur gonna need it soon. Why put it away?








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if every time you give a gift to your car, a dif piece of it breaks out of envy.
My recent examples:
Give the car suspenson -> coilpack blows.
Give the car a new stereo -> glove box door handle breaks off.
*><*


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CMTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMTDI* »_your check engine light is on

I have no idea what your talking about, your crazy!
(ABS and Airbag lights were on too but I fixed the problem, unlugged them







)


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Joe* »_You have 4 vws...
- 1 daily driver
- 1 show car
- 1 rolling chassis
- 1 rust bucket for parts or dreams

87 Scirocco/70 Bus (white)
95 GTI/98 NB TDI
84 GTI/70 Bus (blue)
97 Audi A4 (parts)


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_i dunno how i feel about the new rabbit 
BUT 
you might be a dubber if u think the original rabbit shoulda had the fsi in it 

Give it a month or 2 and youll see a MK1 FSI. Every other engine has been done so far.


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

you might be a dubber if u know not to put your supersized coke on your mk3 cup holder
you might be a dubber if you hit your passenger's knee while shifting to 5th


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (PELLA)*

You might be a dubber if every time you see a Jetta Trek, your first question is...
Where is the bike???


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_You might be a dubber if every time you see a Jetta Trek, your first question is...

Where is the bike???

Or if that post made you sad cause you realized you haven't seen a Jetta Trek in ages.
*><*


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You know that the someone that says that WakeHead's R32 is "just like" a Mk4 GTI VR6 is smoking something, because WakeHead's R32 is a Mk5, and besides, R32s have 400cc more displacement and AWD. Oh, Mk5s have a DSG instead of a manual or a 4-spd automatic.










if you understood this.


_Modified by vw_love at 8:14 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_You might be a dubber if every time you see a Jetta Trek, your first question is...
Where is the bike???

that's what i said when i bought mine. i didn't notice the ****ty paint job, or accident. i was looking for the bike, and roof rack.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

your car only runs good when you wanna kill it


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

... when you buy a MkIII as a Tamiya 1/10 RC car just because it has nearly the same colour as your real car and you have no intentions of driving it - you just want to put it in your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah i did that with my beetle..
you might be a dubber if cruising down the hyway mad fast with your friend in his mk2 is the most exciting thing ever


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (PELLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PELLA* »_
you might be a dubber if you hit your passenger's knee while shifting to 5th

That pisses me off. One of my friends ALWAYS has his knee in the way. He never moves or even acknowledges(cant spell) it. I somehow manage and I'm half a foot taller than him.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*

You might be a dubber if you can never buy enough double sided tape and zip ties








(MkIII)


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (ernied79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ernied79* »_you know ur a dubber if u keep allen wrenches and a 10mm in ur car...and a box of dutchies

Check and check.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Crew)*

If your oil pan is polished from the pavement. If you have to unlock your car by crawling through the hatch because both your door handles are ****ed.


----------



## MKIIIGLX (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok here's mine.
You might be a dubber if you convinced your girl to buy a VW so that you could dive them both.
True story.


_Modified by MKIIIGLX at 7:00 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (MKIIIGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGLX* »_You might be a dubber if you convinced your girl to buy a VW so that you could dive them both.
True story.

Good work!
*><*


----------



## MKIIIGLX (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, She doesn't even drive it cause she doesn't like the 2.0 shifter, so I let her drive the rice bucket.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (MKIIIGLX)*

Im guilty of a couple of those things...
-Car lot date; She was looking for a car... Two birds with one stone








-Hitting her knee when shifting; She has a permanent mark on her knee, the 'O2M love nudge'
New one: If you spend money on your girl and the first thought after signing the receipt is what parts you could've bought with that $ instead.














Its worth it though; looks better on her anyways.


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

if you owned 2 cars before your Vw and never bothered to work on them because you were trying to a get a new one
89' Acura Legend-snapped a row of pistons 1000$
91 Cutlass Supreme-New steering column 250$
Getting your 00' Golf priceless


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_If your oil pan is polished from the pavement. If you have to unlock your car by crawling through the hatch because both your door handles are ****ed.

If you think this person may not be worthy of being considered a dubber because he can't fix/bypass his own door handles


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_If you think this person may not be worthy of being considered a dubber because he can't fix/bypass his own door handles
























*><*


----------



## vwfetsh (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

when your little bro calls you because your mk2 is smoking like crazy because he over filled your engine with oil because the little red light kept flashing next to the speedo.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
If you think this person may not be worthy of being considered a dubber because he can't fix/bypass his own door handles









I did fix them, I didn't feel like driving around wih no handles though while I waited for the part to come in, *******
.


----------



## joenchrissy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Horus)*

You know your a dubber when...
are on VWvortex at least 5 days a week.
Your girlfriend yells at you for talking about your vw WAY to much..








When you have a 2-3 day yard sale to buy that new part.
You sit in your corrado when you have nothing to do.
When you stop buy the car wash to clean your interior all most everyday.
You convenience your girl your vw corrado is the best car in the city.








When you see other corrados vw going down the road you get whip lash.
When you randomly ask a vw owner if they will sell you there car, so you can have another.
When you post everything on vortex and the professionals give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your rado all way's finds a way to go against you.
You have huge vw stickers/decals on your other cars.(non vw)


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

when your girlfriend drives a vw and participates in the scene. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

When your girlfriend tells you to drive her GTI VR6 because she can't drive it as good as me.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

when you hate 50 percent of vw guys in the scene because they talk to your gf... and wanna hang out with her alone. lol


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

... when your account is in the negative because you went hay-wire buying parts for your car to get it back on the road again.


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

lol awesome thread
vw ftw


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_when you hate 50 percent of vw guys in the scene because they talk to your gf... and wanna hang out with her alone. lol

hmm, this could be why my boyfriend gets a little peeved at our g2g's.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

probably http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

your heater core explodes and burns you legs.
when you hear a strage noise, and know its perfectly normal.
you look for digifont. just so you can backfire and spit flames.=P


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWniko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWniko* »_your heater core explodes and burns you legs.
when you hear a strage noise, and know its perfectly normal.
you look for digifont. just so you can backfire and spit flames.=P


hahaha lmfao


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

true and love it......... its hillarious people think the car is explodeing... even better going through a tunnel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

oh god tell me about it when i had my beetle it did that out of a side pipe. people would freak out and jump duck hide etc. i got pulled over by my friend whos a cop and he asked me to do it agian. i hope my jetta dont do it my gas tanks right next door lol


----------



## Arice (Oct 27, 2007)

Instead of trying to get your heater to actually producew heat, you buy a warmer coat.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Arice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arice* »_Instead of trying to get your heater to actually producew heat, you buy a warmer coat.

Hhaha. Aww.
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You leave notes on mk1s you find around town with an offer to buy them.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

and then get mad when they dont want to sell. I have had the same thing happen, only I have left notes on 81-86 Porsche Carreara's. 
God I want one so bad I can smell the burning oil from here.


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

meh Instead if buying a warmer coat i bought a winter beater with heat!!! And i did once stop at a guys house , offer him to sell his MKI jetta... He sai NO










_Modified by VWniko at 8:15 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## VWniko (Jun 6, 2007)

you know you a dubber when you winter beater has poppers and shaved moldings LOL
http://www.facebook.com/album....73225
you never really do that to your summer ride


----------



## amish_rabbi (Dec 3, 2006)

when your definition of reliable is "i only have to adjust/fix something twice a week"


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

when your day is made by a coworking saying "ya know, I think my neighbor has some of those old rabbits out behind his barn, I'll check em out for you, and give you his number."


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

You prepay your ticket at a parking garage, you go to get your Golf, but you notice a Beetle outside and you go to check it out (it turns out to be a '74) . . . and it's 8:30 PM!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You prepay your ticket at a parking garage, you go to get your Golf, but you notice a Beetle outside and you go to check it out (it turns out to be a '74) . . . and it's 8:30 PM!









...and you immediately post abt it in ur local regional sightings forum and wait to hear to whom it belongs.








*><*


----------



## wurzburg (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Arice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arice* »_Instead of trying to get your heater to actually producew heat, you buy a warmer coat.

hahahaha poor corrado owners!


----------



## DubLove. (Feb 4, 2007)

You decide to put your BMW up for sale to finance a new project after 2 years without a dub


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (DubLove.)*

i dunno if this one has been said but... 
when you get a fresh tattoo of a VW symbol on your ass...


_Modified by BeetleRape at 5:57 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

driving your mk2 in the freezing cold is so much fun you rollt he window down


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_driving your mk2 in the freezing cold is so much fun you rollt he window down 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

when u leave two perfectly new cars(a mini cooper S 'n a vr6 jetta) out in the driveway to store type III (fastback) 'n type I (beetle) parts in ur garage!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

everything you get as a gift has something to do with a VW


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_everything you get as a gift has something to do with a VW

...and you're way more happy with it than you would have been abt something non-vw but way more expensive.








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

you might be a dubber if you're going to the bank for a deposit (on company time) in a mk3.5 cabrio and you see someone in a first gen cabriolet leaving the bank and you completely block traffic so you can stop and talk ::true story::
you might be a (cabby) dubber if you crank the heat and the seat warmer while wearing a winter coat and hood in the middle of january on the freeway doing 90mph, just so you can put the top down


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_you might be a dubber if you're going to the bank for a deposit (on company time) in a mk3.5 cabrio and you see someone in a first gen cabriolet leaving the bank and you completely block traffic so you can stop and talk ::true story::
you might be a (cabby) dubber if you crank the heat and the seat warmer while wearing a winter coat and hood in the middle of january on the freeway doing 90mph, just so you can put the top down

And you get fighting mad at other cabrio owners for driving in the summertime with the top up and the A/C on.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if:
You pat the dash and say "Good girl" or Love you dear"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (that_guy_bry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that_guy_bry* »_You might be a dubber if:
You pat the dash and say "Good girl" or Love you dear"









...or if you purposely don't let it hear you say you love it, because if it does, something else will immediately break.
*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...or if you purposely don't let it hear you say you love it, because if it does, something else will immediately break.
*><* 

or if this all takes place and your boyfriend says "i love you" to YOU, and something on the car breaks and he blames you because the car is jealous.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_or if this all takes place and your boyfriend says "i love you" to YOU, and something on the car breaks and he blames you because the car is jealous.

I definitely don't have that problem.
I don't think my gti loves me.
I think it knows I love it and takes complete advantage of the situation.
*><*


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you own more than 1 VW and you love the other VW more then yours...then your car immediately hears it and something breaks.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (pratikdhora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pratikdhora* »_You might be a dubber if you own more than 1 VW and you love the other VW more then yours...then your car immediately hears it and something breaks. 

or when your gf riding shotgun says she loves her car and your vw gets jealous and something breaks
-C_R
ps. i don't know why she loves her car, it's a probe for god's sake!!! and guess who has to fix it


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

When you think your car's too high and to compensate for that you slam on the brakes relatively hard before each speed bump just so your front lip scrapes.
I've caught myself doing this the past few days.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_
or when your gf riding shotgun says she loves her car and your vw gets jealous and something breaks
-C_R
ps. i don't know why she loves her car, it's a probe for god's sake!!! and guess who has to fix it























or wen your car breaks cause a girls riding shotgun.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_When you think your car's too high and to compensate for that you slam on the brakes relatively hard before each speed bump just so your front lip scrapes.
I've caught myself doing this the past few days.









Or if ur not that low compared to vortex standards (cup kit) and you still can't go anywhere in hilly atlanta without scraping ur front lip and/or tailpipes.
*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
or wen your car breaks cause a girls riding shotgun. 

You gotta stop dating fatties dude


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

lol i meant the cars jealous


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

You might be a dubber if you regard the closing of the last VW dealer in your home county (Essex in NJ) as a tragedy comparable to your girlfriend leaving you.











_Modified by Blue Golfer at 1:16 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
You gotta stop dating fatties dude






























oohohoh my stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You gotta stop dating fatties dude









Dude. I read that like an hr ago, and that's really what I thought he meant.








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

when ur gf gets pissed because you interrupt a conversation with a quick u turn so you can talk to the dubber that just passed you going the other way


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When a girl suggests buying mass quantities of zipties as a solution to a problem, and you instantly fall in love.
(Happened today. No, really. Well, OK, I was already interested in her, and falling in love is a bit of an exaggeration, but...)


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

hahaha this happened the other day...lol..except she also drives a VW. lol. kinda freaky I wuld read this after it happened...lol


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

when your mk2 actually makes u happy when your depressed. Because your finacial problems are much worse.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

if you tell your girlfriend the aniversary date isnt gonna happen unless she goes back up and takes another shower because she put on that whack glitter lotion and you dont want it on your seats...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (that_guy_bry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that_guy_bry* »_You might be a dubber if:
You pat the dash and say "Good girl" or Love you dear"









or you think your car says i love you back... and you can proove it by listening closely to the idle of the car and how they slightly change real fast for a second right after you say it...


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_if you tell your girlfriend the aniversary date isnt gonna happen unless she goes back up and takes another shower because she put on that whack glitter lotion and you dont want it on your seats...

I hate to pwn strangers at random consistently like I did with the last guy:
--or wen your car breaks cause a girls riding shotgun. 
--You gotta stop dating fatties dude 

but someone's gotta say it:
If you don't want glitter in your car, don't date 12 year olds







Although mad respect for pwning your GF into reshowering







It takes balls if you still plan on gettin' some after that.... especially if she's 12.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 11:23 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Ok, I'll offer myself up for sacrifice...
You may be a dubber if...
You're CIS fuel distributor breaks so you tie a string to your MAF plate in your airbox to control fuel and route it in your passenger side window and pull on it controlling your mixture by hand for two weeks in the coldest part of a Canadian January and your GF DOESN'T break up with you....so you go on to marry her because anyone who's willing to put up with having their window open in the coldest month of the coldest part of the continent MUST love me for some crazy reason and is worth keeping. Oh yah, and you know how to keep your car going with the pull cord you cut off of some venetian blinds you found laying on the ground.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
but someone's gotta say it:
If you don't want glitter in your car, don't date 12 year olds







Although mad respect for pwning your GF into reshowering







It takes balls if you still plan on gettin' some after that.... especially if she's 12.

_Modified by Rave Racer at 11:23 AM 11-12-2007_


PFFT!!!!
PWNING?!?!?!
ill take that as a compliment... thank you...
12 year olds...
FTW!!!!








LoL!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

you might be a dubber if you buy a VW Beetle to date 12 year olds...
LMAO!!!!!
Good One Rave Racer....


----------



## dunkaroos (Dec 3, 2006)

you know you're a dubber if you force your little sister to join vwvortex, but only allow her to post in the community forums
I am the result of this.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (dunkaroos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunkaroos* »_you know you're a dubber if you force your little sister to join vwvortex, but only allow her to post in the community forums
I am the result of this.









I'll do ya one better.
I've got my fiancée's little 13 yr old brother way into dubs.
He's a member of the 'tex, and sends me txt msgs abt sightings of dubs.








Now my fiancée can be irritated at me _and_ him. Lolz.
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I'll do ya one better.
I've got my fiancée's little 13 yr old brother way into dubs.
He's a member of the 'tex, and sends me txt msgs abt sightings of dubs.








Now my fiancée can be irritated at me _and_ him. Lolz.
*><* 

Bwahahahaha! Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Bwahahahaha! Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thx!
*><*


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if.....
you friend rides in your car.
Tells you he wants it or wants to buy it off you.
You tell him no because he wouldn't understand it.
huh?
an hour goes by of telling him about dist caps and puddles, suspension, the oil pressure light, coolant levels, wire gremlins, and the how many door handles you've gone through on the passenger rear door.
Your friend understands and doesn't want the respsonsiblity.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

you might be a dubber if you read this thread everytime it pops up


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_you might be a dubber if you read this thread everytime it pops up

Bingo


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Bingo









top of my list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

...if you posted in this thread while at a vw gtg.








*><*


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

well, i read 38 pages of this so far... and EVERYTHING applies to me








...you might be a dubber if you say you hate your car, but you refuse to get rid of it, because it will break your heart to see it go.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

you might be a dubber if 
You were late to school because your car wouldn't start.
You couldn't do your home work because you didnt have time and the teacher asks why and you get into discussion about your car and she cuts you short and tells you hand it in tommorow at that time you find something else wrong with the car that needs to be fixed or you just want to change


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

when you check the forums every time you can
when you sit in your car for no reason and get a special feeling (only happens in dubs)


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

when you take corners like your driving in a race ahha idk maybe thats just me








Orrrr
when you think your gona be dubbin till your 90


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

you know youre a dubber if...
1. you are used to CEL's
2. you can distinguish a golf/jetta/passat etc. from either a gl/gls/glx depending on its wheels and/or interior trim and options
3. you know when a VR6 has driven by (common lol)
4. you dont think dumped/stretch/poke is awkward looking on a car
5. you can shut down "elite" (lol) audi owners by telling them their mk1 TT is the same platform as a VW beetle..... and you can DEFINITELY shut down "elite" Bentley owners by telling them theyre only driving a VW Phaeton 










_Modified by 15degreeGTI at 11:49 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (15degreeGTI)*

You spend more money on a project car in your garage that will take years to complete and may never run again than you spend on the car you drive every day.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

When you hate your job because it takes away time you could spend with your car.
But at the same time you love your job because it gives you money to spend on your car.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

When you think SEAT and Skoda are the luckiest car companies in the world for being rescued from totalitarian state ownership perdition by VW instead of General Motors, and you think it's too bad VW couldn't have done the same thing for Yugo (that war got in the way).
When you only took SEAT and Skoda seriously aftre VW bought them.
When you never wished SEATs and Skodas would be sold where you live until VW bought them.
When you still wish so (United States and Canada only).


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

you know your a dubber when you spot a vw in the parking lot and stop to admire the beautiful machine it is.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (VRDubssat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRDubssat* »_you know your a dubber when you spot a vw in the parking lot and stop to admire the beautiful machine it is. 

you must also park next to it


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

or its a porsche slopenose, and you stare at it for an hour. while the girl nex to you goes whats so special about it. why do i have to smoke my ciggarete here on my lunch break? why cant we sit over there on the bench? to which i respond do u know how rare this car is?


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

hmm, my car never had a CEL... should i be worried?!?


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (chris_18T)*

lmao same here


----------



## Mk3_Katinga (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

when you suddenly dissapear as you were walking in a parking lot with a bunch of your friends and your gf/bf, your friends say "WTF DID HE GO" we have to look for him (their all worried) _while..._ your gf/bf just says "look for any lowered or _rare_ german cars around, he will probbaly be leaning or lying on the ground looking at it. And if he/she brought his camera were gonna be waiting for a while so i suggest you go do some more shopping or something"









- your in someone elses STOCK vehicle and as they apporach a pothole you cringe, point and yell "watch out" and then theres this little blip as you cruise over it and you then go "i thought.....well.....that it was......ugh you wont understand







"


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mk3_Katinga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3_Katinga* »_- your in someone elses STOCK vehicle and as they apporach a pothole you cringe, point and yell "watch out" and then theres this little blip as you cruise over it and you then go "i thought.....well.....that it was......ugh you wont understand







"

I catch myself cringing just before hitting potholes while I'm driving a big 4x4 Dodge pickup at work, only to feel like an idiot when there just a small "thump" that's barely noticeable.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VRDubssat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRDubssat* »_you know your a dubber when you spot a vw in the parking lot and stop to admire the beautiful machine it is. 

Or when you see it in the parking lot you've never been in from the street and pull into that parking lot just to park next to it and check out everything abt it, then you leave cause that was ur only purpose in that lot anyway.








*><*


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah soo true


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

you might be a Dubber if you put a CEL Sticker on your front windsheild....


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

-you avoid parking on hills because your parking brake cables snapped, broken, or just totally nonecistant in your Mk2.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_-you avoid parking on hills because your parking brake cables snapped, broken, or just totally nonecistant in your Mk2.
 you use your ebrake in emergency situations cause its the only working part of the rear brakes lol


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ you use your ebrake in emergency situations cause its the only working part of the rear brakes lol








scary!
Or
...if you always consider doing handbrake turns but never do cause you're scared to wreck the dub.
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Not really something about being a dubber... but meh...
You know you're addicted to smelling trees, when you change the one in your car every month and hang the old ones in your room.


----------



## JoeMejia5 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (bluesbrothers)*

i"ve come to kick a$$ and chew bubble gum......and I'm all out of bubble gum"
-Unknown
That is "Rowdy" Roddy Piper's line from "They Live"


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (JoeMejia5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Not really something about being a dubber... but meh...
You know you're addicted to smelling trees, when you change the one in your car every month and hang the old ones in your room.









AND

_Quote, originally posted by *JoeMejia5* »_i"ve come to kick a$$ and chew bubble gum......and I'm all out of bubble gum"
-Unknown
That is "Rowdy" Roddy Piper's line from "They Live"

how is this on topic?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_how is this on topic?
















Ty. I meant to post similarly earlier, but got busy.
*><*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If you post here just to one up other dubbers who posted








If you moderate threads and u r *not* a moderator








If you repeat other post found in this thread cause you got excited and posted b4 reading








If you have/had issues with a real moderator


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If you still go to all the VW GTGs you went to before replacing your VW with a non-VW.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_If you moderate threads and u r *not* a moderator









But were asked to do so by a moderator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also:
*STALKER!*








*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
If you moderate threads and u r *not* a moderator










this thread has been doing great and it can easily go off on a tangent and get locked. just keep it about dubbers.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
this thread has been doing great and it can easily go off on a tangent and get locked. just keep it about dubbers.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ditto


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_you might be a Dubber if you put a CEL Sticker on your front windsheild....









Where did you get that CEL sticker? I want one (or more)!!!!


----------



## chris_18T (Jul 24, 2007)

you might be a dubber if you read all 50 pages of this thread.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (chris_18T)*

....if you go over to a non-dubber friend's house and while playing his new ps3, he puts in Gears of War. Instead of checking out the graphics, you keep getting caught up looking at all the run down cars that all look like mk2 dubs and old audis.








*><*


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

... your room mate gives you 30 days notice that they are moving out, and you have to move. Problem is, you got a project mk1 in the garage.
Do you worry about a place to live? NO, first you find a place to store your car of course. hahahah Worry about where to live later...


----------



## hook_ups10 (Jul 1, 2004)

you can't find reverse in anything else


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (chris_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_18T* »_you might be a dubber if you read all 50 pages of this thread.
 this is very true


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you read all 50 pages and laughed to yourself feeling guilty


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You read all *51* pages of this and still find it funny that everyone is addicted to their dubs just as much as me.


----------



## larrylarr80 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

IF SOMEONE ASKS IF YOURE SELLING YOURE OLDSKOOL DUB AND THAT MAKES YOUR DAY MAKES YOUR WEEK FOR THAT MATTER


----------



## DeutschlandRepresent (Nov 27, 2007)

while walking through your house passing the garage door you peek in just to check out your dub


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (DeutschlandRepresent)*

You might be a dubber if you can name all VW chairman in chronological order!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (hook_ups10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hook_ups10* »_you can't find reverse in anything else

Oh so true... was driving an older bimmer the other day... and low and behold it wasn't push down-first gear! 
you get nostalgic when you see other dubs because your car is in the shop!








you attempt to signal other dubbers even when walking down the street!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (yvrnycracer)*

You just can't understand why VW owners who see their car as "just another car" don't share the same enthusiasm for their car as you.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You just can't understand why VW owners who see their car as "just another car" don't share the same enthusiasm for their car as you.

Haha.
...and you look at _them_ like _they're_ the weird ones.








*><*


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You can mimic the exhaust note of a VR6 perfectly without any hesitation.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Haha.
...and you look at _them_ like _they're_ the weird ones.








*><* 

And yet you love them because they're so _unique._


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

Your girlfriends cel in her 07 Rabbit came on and when she first tells you about it, you simply tell her to get used to it


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

.... This is your backyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*

This is how you acquire more VW's http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif :


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
And yet you love them because they're so _unique._
















nah. I dont have time for people who drive dubs, but arent dubbers.








><


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwneuspd* »_Hey this topic was posted a while ago and I went looking for it but had no luck. So if we could get a new one going, I'll definitely save it this time.
Let me, get it started:
You know you're a dubber when:
1. Only you know how to open up the car doors of your VW.
2. You are the only one allowed to drive your VW.
3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.

Figure this has been said, but it needs saying again...
1) You tell one of the local dealer VW "Techs" you pulled codes with your VAG-COM and they have to go and find somebody who knows what it is.
2) You know what the acronym "VAG" stands for and if you have to ask, well.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
.... This is your backyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :










my hero


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (brdaniel89)*

When you look at other people as if they're crazy when they tell you that they would buy a big house and a Lamborghini if they suddenly won a Million dollars.
Why would someone waste the money on that? Don't they realize how much stuff four your dubs you could buy?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_When you look at other people as if they're crazy when they tell you that they would buy a big house and a Lamborghini if they suddenly won a Million dollars.
Why would someone waste the money on that? Don't they realize how much stuff four your dubs you could buy?




































When you look at Dr.AK like he's crazy - a Lambo *IS* a dub!


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_When you look at Dr.AK like he's crazy - a Lambo *IS* a dub!

Errr... I have temporarily forgotten that VW owns Lambo.








Replace it with Ferrari instead.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dr.AK)*

When your neighbor asks if you are running some sort of VW club because all of your friends drive VWs, and they never see any other kind of car at your house.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Why would someone waste the money on that? Don't they realize how much stuff four your dubs you could buy?

Lambo comment aside, I always think that way.
Fresh paint, awesome interior, sound system, suspension, etc. 
Not to mention how many projects you could pay someone to do for you.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Lambo comment aside, I always think that way.
Fresh paint, awesome interior, sound system, suspension, etc. 
Not to mention how many projects you could pay someone to do for you.








*><* 

On that note, started this thread.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you think the Brtis who work for Bentley should be praying to Valhalla itself for VW's acquisiton of the company!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you think the Brtis who work for Bentley should be praying to Valhalla itself for VW's acquisiton of the company!









or if the first thing that came to mind while reading the above quote was the manual company, Bentley.








><


----------



## Corradowanted (May 8, 2006)

When you're mom asks what she can get you from the VW dealership for christmas and you say nah go surf the TEX buy [insert part] so she helps another broke dubber [seller] get a part for X_mas


_Modified by Corradowanted at 8:28 PM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Corradowanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradowanted* »_When you're mom asks what she can get you from the VW dealership for christmas and you say nah go surf the TEX buy [insert part] so she helps another broke dubber [seller] get a part for X_mas



How Charitable of you. You know I've got these rims for sale....


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_How Charitable of you. You know I've got these rims for sale....

Maybe you should take a pic of them where they don't look quite so much like junk in a heap.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

If you see the pile of wheels in the second above post, and think to yourself "I wonder if he is willing to ship the whole pile, or if I have to get one set at a time"


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Maybe you should take a pic of them where they don't look quite so much like junk in a heap.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
*><* 

Well that was actually the joke as I don't think anyone would want any of these. I haven't actually advertised them for sale but basically I'll take $100 a set plus shipping and I'll take off the tires and clean them up. Most are obvious what they are except the 14" OZ's and the 13" MSW's that look like BBS's.
On topic: You may be a dubber if you have more then five sets of 4 by 100 bolt rims and two sets plus two spares won't fit on any of your 10.1" brakes.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't see 5 sets of wheels, what all do you have exactly. 
you might be a dubber if you find a buyer for something you have, or find an item for sale that you want, in a thread completely unrelated to selling/buying.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_you might be a dubber if you find a buyer for something you have, or find an item for sale that you want, in a thread completely unrelated to selling/buying. 

Or if you're frustrated because its off topic and not why you came to that thread.
*><*


----------



## rabbhimself (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You know your a dubber when you've punch some one in the head for calling you dub a RICE BURNER








then go on to say its runs on a strict diet of kraut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You realize that rabbhimself probably IS a rice boy, considering he can't even spell C*o*rrado in his profile.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You realize that rabbhimself probably IS a rice boy, considering he can't even spell C*o*rrado in his profile.









BURN!


----------



## rabbhimself (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

LOL o snap never realized that







I was on special ED give me break


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Well that was actually the *joke* as I don't think anyone would want any of these.
*On topic*: You may be a dubber if you have more then five sets of 4 by 100 bolt rims and two sets plus two spares won't fit on any of your 10.1" brakes.




_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you're frustrated because its off topic and not why you came to that thread.
*><* 

You whine to much


_Modified by Rave Racer at 8:12 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

you might be a dubber if the friends you meet at college wonder why you dont get excited when they talk about Nissan, Toyota, Honda.......or any other vehicle.


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

your mechanic permanently has a copy of your key i case something happens and he has to come get it....
you spend rainy days wearing your raincoat even though you're inside your car....


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mkIIIVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIIIVDUB* »_you spend rainy days wearing your raincoat even though you're inside your car....

Or..
You spend rainy days taking the hit and not wearing a rain coat. Letting the water get in your clothes, cause if you had a raincoat on, the water would bead up and end up on ur leather.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You whine to much

_Who_ is _Much_, and why would I whine to _him_?







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You now realize why an old VW makes a hot chick even hotter.
Because, if she doesn't wear a raincoat in the car, it's like a wet t-shirt contest every time it rains.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_you might be a dubber if the friends you meet at college wonder why you dont get excited when they talk about Nissan, Toyota, Honda.......or any other vehicle.

or the friends you have at college are dubbers themselves (or are becoming dubbers because of you







- gotta love peer pressure)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You now realize why an old VW makes a hot chick even hotter.
Because, if she doesn't wear a raincoat in the car, it's like a wet t-shirt contest every time it rains.

















If my .signature wasn't already a 10, that would be it!
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

...If you slow down to gape, or start driving fast and seemingly erraticly, your non-dubber fiancée starts looking around and says, "ok, where is it?"








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You see a Mark 3 Golf on the street, followed by a Bentley Continental. . . and you smile. 
A family reuion! :-D
(Okay, VW was making the Mark 4 Golf when they acquired Bentley, but what the hack. . . .)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Here's a good one that happened this morning:
I work in a frame shop.
A cust brought in pics of his trip to Turkey, where they have these amazing buildings ppl live in made naturally from erosion.
They're very tall so, they took a pic w the car in so you could get a sense of scale.
What was the car? A white Mkii Jetta w nice chrome wheels on!
All I could do was stare at the car so much he said he'd make me a copy of the pic! Lolz.
It was a really amazing shot w these crazy buildings and the jetta! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
*><*


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_...you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car
















and in your head say asr off or im i just odd!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mkIVishbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIVishbox* »_







and in your head say asr off or im i just odd!

Haha.
I don't bother mashing that button. Too much extra work.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You know you're a REAL dubber when your car is old enough that ASR wasn't even an option.








(Or ABS, for that matter - at least on the Golf that's in a perpetual "going to be parted out" state.







The Miata, ABS was an option (not present, though.) But it's not a dub.







)


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You know you're a REAL dubber when your car is old enough that ASR wasn't even an option.








(Or ABS, for that matter - at least on the Golf that's in a perpetual "going to be parted out" state.







The Miata, ABS was an option (not present, though.) But it's not a dub.







)

Haha - My MkIII is oldschool - no ASR, no ABS, no Airbags, no nothing.








You might be a dubber if you go visit a local junkyard and find the parts you are looking for (and desperately need) but don't find any enjoyment in that fact - you are way too busy being sad because of all the broken dubs there.


----------



## larrylarr80 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

IF YOUR USED TO REACHING OVER IN ORDER TO OPEN THE PASSENGER WINDOW. :


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_you might be a dubber if the friends you meet at college wonder why you dont get excited when they talk about Nissan, Toyota, Honda.......or any other vehicle.

Or you stop hanging out with them because they do get excited about those cars.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

your on the Vortex every chance you get.

Laz


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_your on the Vortex every chance you get.

I post from stoplights.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might a dubber if you draw ads for the Polo for US customers that you are ready to send as suggestions to CP+B, if the Polo ever gets here.
By then, of course, VWoA will probably have a new ad agency.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might a dubber if you draw ads for the Polo for US customers

...if that sounds like an awesome idea for a t-shirt.
*><*


----------



## larrylarr80 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

IF YOU HESISTATED SIGNING UP ON VORTEX BECUS YOU KNEW SOME PEOPLE ON HERE DONT HAVE A CLUE.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
Haha - My MkIII is oldschool - no ASR, no ABS, no Airbags, no nothing.










You get a kick out of the fact that someone use "mkIII" and "oldschool" in the same sentence since any mk3 feels like a modern luxury car in comparison to a mk1.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

... If you laugh at the comment about someone's mods consist of nothing but VagCom hacks.
...To Chad's comments, if you have an OBD2 port stock in your car, you're not driving an "old school" car.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
You get a kick out of the fact that someone use "mkIII" and "oldschool" in the same sentence since any mk3 feels like a modern luxury car in comparison to a mk1.

I never claimed otherwise.
You might be a dubber if you spot a Van pulling a trailer with a Ferrari F50 on it and you get way more excited about the lowered Jetta that's parked next to it.
Happed today - guys I was with looked at me as if I was crazy.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_... If you laugh at the comment about someone's mods consist of nothing but VagCom hacks.
...To Chad's comments, if you have an OBD2 port stock in your car, you're not driving an "old school" car.









I don't even feel like my MKII is old skool. Nothing from the 90's really qualifies as old school.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
...To Chad's comments, if you have an OBD2 port stock in your car, you're not driving an "old school" car.









you ARE driving an "old school" car with OBD2 if it's an 84 A1 MKII scirocco with a 2.0aba x-flow swap running OBD2 fuel injection.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Right, he said stock.
A swap isn't stock.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_You ARE driving an "old school" car with OBD2 if it's an 84 A1 MKII scirocco with a 2.0aba x-flow swap running OBD2 fuel injection.









Wow, someone got their panties in a wad...

_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Right, he said stock.
A swap isn't stock.









Thanks mang...
And yes, I know about swaps. My gf drives a '91 GTI VR6. Even though it still has an OBD2 port, it's still as old school as it gets. It still has it's Mk2 quirks just like any other car.
-You know you're a dubber when you're up until 2am doing a clutch job for your girlfriend just so she will be happy... and you have to be at work by 830am that morning.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Right, he said stock.
A swap isn't stock.









yes he said stock but he didn't exclude swaps.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
-You know you're *WHIPPED* when you're up until 2am doing a clutch job for your girlfriend just so she will be happy... and you have to be at work by 830am that morning.









Fixed that for ya' there Steve.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sooo wrong there Chad. Sooo wrong.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Sooo wrong there Chad. Sooo wrong.

It was just too good to pass up...


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if......
All you do is smile back when your mom jokes: You prob know more about volkswagens than you do about girls don't you........


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_You might be a dubber if......
All you do is smile back when your mom jokes: You prob know more about volkswagens than you do about girls don't you........



So I'm not alone then, huh?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard of girls one time, there was this thread on here... but it got black holed right?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

You might be a dubber if theres a difference in fender flair sizes.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_You might be a dubber if theres a difference in fender flair sizes and their part #'s.

Fixed it for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_I heard of girls one time, there was this thread on here... but it got black holed right?

not sure if you're being sarcastic but there was one, like 300 pgs long and it was black holed.








anyway dubber content:
-if you have plans to add onto your garage so your vw can have a place for winter and it will also give you that excuse to buy a mkI cabrio you've been wanting.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

You might be a dubber if you take the trouble to apply Turtle Wax to your scratched mirror casing.
At 10 PM!
In December!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
not sure if you're being sarcastic but there was one, like 300 pgs long and it was black holed.










just a bit, sorry for your loss.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

You roll over, look at the clock and it shows 3:37am and the first thing you think of is the VW 337.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_You roll over, look at the clock and it shows 3:37am and the first thing you think of is the VW 337.

I did that the other day.








*><*


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I post from stoplights.








*><* 








good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or Your on here so much that your boss See's that your on the Tex and not doing spread sheets....







oops
Laz


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might a dubber if your know how to drive in the snow.
And do it well.
passin 4x4's, subi's, and SUV's like nothing, they look back like WTF?


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

You know your a dubber when you take a client to lunch and you guys end up talking more about cars then business. I got lectured about that one like 2 times in one day. 
I was only trying to make the client feel at ease


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

You're probably a dubber if you just read through the last 53 pages of this thread


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_You're probably a dubber if you just read through the last 53 pages of this thread









Or if you read this thread religiously, and are sick to death of posts like that.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you read this thread religiously, and are sick to death of posts like that.








*><* 

amen,


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

you might be a dubber if you have the same quote in your sig as someone else. I'm talking about you builtforsin


----------



## dubluvin1987 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

when someone tells you your car is too low, and you respond immediately sayin "not at all, i wanna go lower!"


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (dubluvin1987)*

You might be a dubber if your whore this thread for post counts.


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubluvin1987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubluvin1987* »_when someone tells you your car is too low, and you respond immediately sayin "not at all, i wanna go lower!"











this is a daily occurence for me


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_you might be a dubber if you have the same quote in your sig as someone else. I'm talking about you builtforsin 









.........Damn........you are correct sir


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_.
.........Damn........you are correct sir


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You might be a dubber if you dream about many new VW concepts.


----------



## duffney06 (Mar 15, 2007)

You might be a dubber...
1. Regardless what is wrong with your car (wrecked, won't start etc...) you still keep telling everyone you know that it is so much better then their non-VW cars 


_Modified by duffney06 at 8:14 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (duffney06)*

You might be a dubber if you just happened to glance at this thread, see it's on page 53, and immediately wish you were driving your type 53 (Scirocco)


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you coworker JUST bought a B5 and you ask him if they wanna go for a ride after work.
black on black leather V6 4motion. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

you show up at the dealership looking for a new car and the salesman gather round YOUR vw asking questions.


_Modified by rustslanga at 1:25 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_You roll over, look at the clock and it shows 3:37am and the first thing you think of is the VW 337.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_black on black leather V6 4motion. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

You might be a dubber if you think that combination equats - Complete DOG. Yes I said it... because I can since I've had the 'pleasure' of driving and riding in a few... and I owned a Passat once.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

you might be a dubber if while you are driving you think of thinks to write on the forums







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

If the CEL no longer phases you


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ nice one.

If you know the vin #'s of both your cars........
but not your social security #


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_If you know the vin #'s of both your cars........
but not your social security #









Dude. You got me beat on that one.








*><*


----------



## TruDubVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if you get a 20+ year old car for a daily driver, just because it is a vw


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

you dream that one of your quotes will be signature material


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (TruDubVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TruDubVR6* »_if you get a 20+ year old car for a daily driver, just because it is a vw

i fall guilty.... :bow:


----------



## cadwiz (Oct 6, 2006)

....Your bunny's keep multiplying.
your 11 year old already has his own 84 gti & and your 12 year old wants a bug.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_you dream that one of your quotes will be signature material 

Or if many of your quotes have become signatures, and you keep a notepad file in vortex full of them.








*><*


----------



## eatdog (Sep 2, 2006)

u know u have to fix it to get anywhere.So u walk to the bar to get black out drunk then sleep all day instead of working on it.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_
If you know the vin #'s of both your cars........
but not your social security # 


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_








Dude. You got me beat on that one.








*><* 

Best one i've came up with yet.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

You own a complete library of Bentley manuals and you STILL consult the Vortex before beginning a repair on your car.
Having a dealership repair your car would involve giving them a list of other VWs they would have to look up parts for.


_Modified by the_journalist at 10:03 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## mk2boarder (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

while youre watchin the bourne movies youre pickin out the dubs in the background while hes in europe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2boarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2boarder* »_while youre watchin the bourne movies youre pickin out the dubs in the background while hes in europe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Or if you pick out dubs in _every_ movie or tv show cause your brain is set to look for them.
...if someone mentions a movie and basically all you remember abt it is what scene the dub is in.









...if a dub is a main car in a movie or a show, and that makes the movie or show 100x better immediately.
...if you miss dialog in a movie or show for looking at the dub.
*><*


----------



## mk2boarder (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you pick out dubs in _every_ movie or tv show cause your brain is set to look for them.
...if someone mentions a movie and basically all you remember abt it is what scene the dub is in.








...if a dub is a main car in a movie or a show, and that makes the movie or show 100x better immediately.
...if you miss dialog in a movie or show for looking at the dub.
*><* 
 

bump


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if you wake up in the middle of the night and check on it like it's your child.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

...if the only bad dreams you _ever_ have are dreams of the dub being wrecked or stolen.








*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if the only bad dreams you _ever_ have are dreams of the dub being wrecked or stolen.








*><* 

I feel guilty all of a sudden.


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_ You might a dubber if your know how to drive in the snow.
And do it well.
passin 4x4's, subi's, and SUV's like nothing, they look back like WTF?

I 2nd that 1...lol...tht happened to me a few weeks back..first snow fall of the season...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_I feel guilty all of a sudden.









Why?
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

LMAO.
User Posts
Blue Golfer 145
bhtooefr 87
the_journalist 81
xenniferx 74
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Why?
*><* 

Because I am having the same kind of dreams.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Because I am having the same kind of dreams.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if the only bad dreams you _ever_ have are dreams of the dub being wrecked or stolen.








*><* 

That happens to me all the time.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_LMAO.
User Posts
Blue Golfer 145
bhtooefr 87

When you're the number two poster in this thread, despite not even driving a VW any more?


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

i dont know if it has been said but u might be a dubber if u ask people to drive your car just to laugh when they cant find reverse(i only step in just before they bend my shifter)


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (blu98gtivr6)*

The waitress at the bar had a red stripe on her pants and all you can think is 'I wish I had a GTI so she would match my interior'


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (D_B_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D_B_Jetta* »_The waitress at the bar had a red stripe on her pants and all you can think is 'I wish I had a GTI so she would match my interior'

















^^A Beer for this man!







^^


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

When a State Trooper pulls you over and tells you that he used to have a 20th and was wondering where to find the local meets. 
You tell him about the regional forums and then he shows up in his MK2 GTI.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_^^A Beer for this man!







^^

A Red Stripe, perhaps?
















-----
If someone has finally decided to trade fronts w you and you are so excited, you tell tons of ppl who don't care abt vw, and you sort of feel like you're having a baby.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_When a State Trooper pulls you over and tells you that he used to have a 20th and was wondering where to find the local meets. 
You tell him about the regional forums and then he shows up in his MK2 GTI. 

He pulled you over _just_ to ask that?
*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

yeah, really cool guy actually. Bought me a beer afterwards to make up for it.


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_yeah, really cool guy actually. Bought me a beer afterwards to make up for it. 


Haha cool! Wish we had cops around here like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_










hurray beer!


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
A Red Stripe, perhaps?


















Tanks for da beers!








I told my buddy what I was thinking and he looked at me like I had two heads


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (D_B_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D_B_Jetta* »_I told my buddy what I was thinking and he looked at me like I had two heads









That's what happens when you associate w non-dubbers. They just don't understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EzsundZ* »_
Haha cool! Wish we had cops around here like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

One of our locals is a cop in the town of Lexinton, and his wife is a cop in the town where I live. He has a mk4 GTI 1.8T, and is looking to pick up a GLI for the wife. Good peeps.


----------



## AnotherDubb (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

---If you have your Dealership on speed dial
---If you use your AAA card more than your credit card
---(mkII) If you use a Euro plate to cover the screws holding your bumper on
---(mkII) If you have working reverse lights because you figured out it wasnt just burnt bulbs
---(mkII) youve replaced your own driveshafts without haveing to go to a tool store to get the star socket
---(mkII) you park your car on a hill without using your parking brake because your cable snapped


_Modified by AnotherDubb at 5:13 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (AnotherDubb)*

You see a maroon Mark 2 Jetta Carat for sale driving home in your Mark 4 Golf GL, and you actually consider buying the Jetta as a second car.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

If you get pissed at the pizza delivery guy, who drives a GTI, for driving right past you and your buddies as you're standing right in front of your cars and trying to flag him down.
If you're losing faith in the MKV crowd because they list VAG-com and removal of badges in their sigs as mods.
If you've pulled over to help out another dubber stranded on the side of the road.
If you see a Lambo drive by and not give it a second look. Then 10 minutes later see a rusted up yellow MK1 drive by and point it out to your buddies and stare as it drives past.
If you've IM'ed random people just to find out how the VW scene is in their area.


----------



## biggman100 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (cadwiz)*

I can just about beat this one. My 5 year old wants my 90 jetta when she is old enough to drive, and keeps telling me that to make sure it will always run (yes i know i should stop fixing the cars when im supposed to be watching my girls), and my 4 year old wants me to restore a mk2 golf for her to drive that i have had sitting around but havent gotten around to fixing yet .


----------



## biggman100 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (cadwiz)*

"....Your bunny's keep multiplying.
your 11 year old already has his own 84 gti & and your 12 year old wants a bug." originally from cadwiz
I can just about beat this one. My 5 year old wants my 90 jetta when she is old enough to drive, and keeps telling me that to make sure it will always run (yes i know i should stop fixing the cars when im supposed to be watching my girls), and my 4 year old wants me to restore a mk2 golf for her to drive that i have had sitting around but havent gotten around to fixing yet . Sorry for the repost it wouldnt add the quote the first time.


----------



## Mk3Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (biggman100)*

(mk3) you go to the local car parts store to get a coolant flange and they look at you like wtf.
people want you to haul stuff cause you have massive trunk space. 
you quit driving your car for a few months and forget where reverse is.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3Ryan)*

I just spotted a IY 20th in NYC and all I could think was, I hope that guy has a garage parking spot.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

If you accelerate on off ramps with wide turns while everyone else brakes.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*

Here is one for the girls.
If you hear "Vag-com" and Don't think of a yeast infection commercial


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_If you accelerate on off ramps with wide turns while everyone else brakes.

That doesn't make you a dubber. That makes you a driver.








When I was learning to drive my mother always yelled at me for that. I can hear it now. "Why do you gas INTO the turns?!"








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutomaticJoy* »_Here is one for the girls.
If you hear "Vag-com" and Don't think of a yeast infection commercial









Girls aren't the ones who always have vag on their minds... unless they're dubbers.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_That doesn't make you a dubber. That makes you a driver.








When I was learning to drive my mother always yelled at me for that. I can hear it now. "Why do you gas INTO the turns?!"










_Quote, originally posted by *my mom* »_You're driving a diesel Jetta, not a Porsche! Quit trying to keep up with that Porsche!









(For the record, I was actually catching up - but I wasn't trying to catch up, and I KNOW the Porsche driver wasn't trying to keep me at bay. I was just trying to take the turn quickly, partially because I HAD to to have enough momentum to merge onto the freeway.







)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_(For the record, I was actually catching up - but I wasn't trying to catch up, and I KNOW the Porsche driver wasn't trying to keep me at bay. I was just trying to take the turn quickly, partially because I HAD to to have enough momentum to merge onto the freeway.







)

At that point, use my line.
"I'm not trying to keep up w it, I'm trying to be able to continue looking at it."








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
At that point, use my line.
"I'm not trying to keep up w it, I'm trying to be able to continue looking at it."








*><* 

I'm not trying to keep up with it, I want it to move out of the stinkin' way!!!!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_I'm not trying to keep up with it, I want it to move out of the stinkin' way!!!!

Not sure that sounds more sane.








*><*


----------



## Rather B GOLFing (Sep 2, 2007)

you might be a dubber if you try to login to vortex any time you are on a computer


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

...you see a Mk1 Cabriolet that you came SO CLOSE to buying before you found your non-VW, driving around top down, and start kicking yourself for failing to get it... even though you told yourself that you didn't want another FWD VW, and you wanted a RWD sportscar.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_...you see a Mk1 Cabriolet that you came SO CLOSE to buying before you found your non-VW, driving around top down, and start kicking yourself for failing to get it... even though you told yourself that you didn't want another FWD VW, and you wanted a RWD sportscar.









Nah. A true dubber wouldn't have been able to turn down the cabby, even if it wasn't a wise choice.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, the reason I didn't buy it was because I lost at a game of phone tag with the seller, and the person who ultimately ended up buying it didn't lose.
So, I was forced to turn it down.







I had decided that I was GOING to buy that car, until it was sold a few MINUTES after I had finally gotten a hold of the seller.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Well, the reason I didn't buy it was because I lost at a game of phone tag with the seller, and the person who ultimately ended up buying it didn't lose.
So, I was forced to turn it down.







I had decided that I was GOING to buy that car, until it was sold a few MINUTES after I had finally gotten a hold of the seller.









Oh ok. I take it back then.








I know how it feels to lose out on a dub you really want. When I was trying to get a mkiv, this guy was selling oneof those cyber green '99.5s and I missed out on it cause someone else rolled up and paid cash.
You might be a dubber if you create kinship w other dubbers by sharing stores of dubs that might've been yours if only..









*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If you are disappointed when there are no new posts to this thread when you check it...


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

you might be a dubber if before you let your friend borrow your car you give him a 20 minute lecture on all the weird things the car does and how to drive it


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If you are disappointed when there are no new posts to this thread when you check it...









That's strange. I was just thinking, "If you're super excited when you see this thread has a new post."
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If you wonder were this thread has gotten to, and why there are no new posts.


----------



## captain8Vkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

You might be a dubber if...
...everything in your favorites list consist of vw aftermarket, vw OEM, DIYs, FAQs, and every forum imaginable
...over half your wardrobe is nothing but vw related
this is me








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by captain8Vkirk at 9:46 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (captain8Vkirk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain8Vkirk* »_...over half your wardrobe is nothing but vw related
this is me









Its also me.
...if people don't know what to get you for a birthday or holiday, so they get you vw-related clothes. And upon opening them, you're super excited!
*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

... if you 're the only one in your g2g group that wants to continue to have them during the winter and the rest think you're completely insane.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

you're welcome to have a G2G on this side of the state, as long as it's in my garage. I provide beer, food and cars to work on ;-)


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

If you'd pack your car in a plane and fly over to the other side of the globe just to visit some GTGs and events if you had the money.
And my wardrobe is also full with VW clothes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_If you'd pack your car in a plane and fly over to the other side of the globe just to visit some GTGs and events if you had the money.

You could come without the car, ya know.








*><*


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you are all alone on a Friday or Saturday night and describing something as being _Pure Sex_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You could come without the car, ya know.








*><* 

personally I'd feel like a jerk showing up to a g2g to look at pretty cars in my current ride.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_personally I'd feel like a jerk showing up to a g2g to look at pretty cars in my current ride.

That's just silly.
Once a dubber, always a dubber.
You can still appreciate everyone else's car. And you can talk the talk. There's not enough of those types of people.
*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
That's just silly.
Once a dubber, always a dubber.
You can still appreciate everyone else's car. And you can talk the talk. There's not enough of those types of people.
*><* 

so true. i was going to g2g's and shows before i even had a vw. drove an acura







but we no longer speak of that.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

At quite a few of the GTGs I've gone to, my car was the crappiest.
I've showed up in the following:
1985 Jetta diesel
1994 Grand Voyager Rust Edition
1995 Silverado C3500 extended cab dually diesel
1990 Ranger 2.9 V6 autotragic 2WD
1988 Civic autotragic sedan Rust+Rice (the rice was actually done in the parking lot at a VW GTG) Edition
1986 Golf diesel Rust Edition, tons of things not working, eventually wrecked and still showed up to one GTG after that
1992 Mazda Miata
The minivan and pickups were because of the Jetta or Golf being broken down at the time. The Civic... was because the Jetta got wrecked, and I got laughed at for it, even though they knew I was getting the Golf. The Miata, they call me a traitor, but still let me go.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You could come without the car, ya know.








*><* 

True, but I would not feel content with my car being an ocean away.










_Modified by Dr.AK at 1:50 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_True, but I would not feel content with my car being an ocean away.









You might be a dubber if...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you see a parked yellow Mark 4 Golf get destroyed in an auto insurance commercial and you get mad!!!!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 1:01 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you see a parked yellow Mark 4 Golf get destroyed in an auto insurance commercial and you get mad!!!!









You MIGHT NOT be a dubber if you couldn't tell that was a Mk3 Ginster Yellow GTI VR6.
Bahwhahaha


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_At quite a few of the GTGs I've gone to, my car was the crappiest.
I've showed up in the following:
1985 Jetta diesel
1994 Grand Voyager Rust Edition
1995 Silverado C3500 extended cab dually diesel
1990 Ranger 2.9 V6 autotragic 2WD
1988 Civic autotragic sedan Rust+Rice (the rice was actually done in the parking lot at a VW GTG) Edition
1986 Golf diesel Rust Edition, tons of things not working, eventually wrecked and still showed up to one GTG after that
1992 Mazda Miata
The minivan and pickups were because of the Jetta or Golf being broken down at the time. The Civic... was because the Jetta got wrecked, and I got laughed at for it, even though they knew I was getting the Golf. The Miata, they call me a traitor, but still let me go.









You might be a dubber if your dub breaks so often that you have attended G2G's more times in NON dubs then in your own dub.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_You might be a dubber if you are all alone on a Friday or Saturday night and describing something as being _Pure Sex_

You might be a dubber if you consider sex to be the SECOND best thing to do without clothes on.
















That's right! I said it! I'm such a dirty durty male s1ut dubber.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 10:24 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

You might be a dubber if you feel withdrawl symptoms when the 'tex is down.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Inkarnata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inkarnata* »_You might be a dubber if you feel withdrawl symptoms when the 'tex is down.

x 10,000


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

ok, so when is the next g2g?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you see a parked yellow Golf get destroyed in an auto insurance commercial and you get mad!!!!










Link?
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

When you store your polished summer wheels in your room because you feel good when you look at them.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Inkarnata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inkarnata* »_You might be a dubber if you feel withdrawl symptoms when the 'tex is down.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeapp got home ,went online and boom its down 

you might be a dubber if you tell all the vws in your school to park next to you


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if NO ONE and i mean NO ONE drives your car but you unless its you hit your head snowboarding and have a concussion.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_You might be a dubber if NO ONE and i mean NO ONE drives your car but you unless its you hit your head snowboarding and have a concussion.

i must not be
i love my car so much i make other people drive it to see how nice it is! (only after i tell them that i will murder them if they put a scratch on it) and then when they like it i tell them to trade their car to get one. and people have!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

If you judge interior quality of cars that cost twice as much against your $20K economy car and find them lacking.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

If you recently drove an American car and were surprised that things in the cabin were labeled in English, instead of having a cute little picture.
*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brdaniel89* »_you might be a dubber if you tell all the vws in your 
school to park next to you









or if you don't have to tell them?


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

you might be a dubber if you hate anything Japanese


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_you might be a dubber if you hate anything Japanese

Wrong.
In that case you're just a close-minded intolerant *****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
Wrong.
In that case you're just a close-minded intolerant *****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

true, i like my tv


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

My Miata has more Fahrvergnuegen than a stock 2.sl0 Mk3 ever will.
Also, Camry is a corruption of kanmuri, which is the Japanese word for Crown.








Oh, right, the Camry is your mom's car, amirite?
Now, let's move on, shall we?


_Modified by bhtooefr at 5:48 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## JT7321 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (02Jetta)*

this one is so true. I'm a VW service writer and there def. are those customers that should have a personal bed at our dealership. You could take that two ways good for us bad for them. good for them bad for us haha


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

my mom likes her old camry. 
whats not to like, electric adjustable (and comfortable) seats. 30+mpg (even with an automatic) 
drive em til they die reliability.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_you might be a dubber if you hate anything Japanese

Not including chery blossoms, Okinawan dance, sushi, geisha girls, and those really expensive hi-def TV's!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Camry is a corruption of kanmuri, which is the Japanese word for Crown.










It replaced the Corona, which is Spanish for "crown" and now commonly refers to Mexican







!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 1:14 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

/japanese bashing.
may be a dubber if you can't think about anything else but the mid-winter g2g your friends have agreed to have with you


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you still post in this thread despite not having even driven a VW in several months.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a dubber if you still post in this thread despite not having even driven a VW in several months.
\\
Thats really funny you say that. I was on 495 North on saturday and this little yellow miata tried to race me. Well, I gave him 4 car lengths and then dropped the hammer on him.
For all I know he is still giving me the finger in my rear view. 
Smoked him like a salmon


----------



## Grubergieger (May 20, 2007)

upon seeing this picture the first thing you notice its the GTI


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Only thing I see is a hot chic, nice butt.... oh and a totally stock GOLF.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

you might be a dubber if you wear non-pleated low-rise pants w/ a big belt and along w/ a Euro-size shirt... 
...oh and if you also wear a plain white buttoned down shirt tucked in


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_you might be a dubber if you wear non-pleated low-rise pants w/ a big belt and along w/ a Euro-size shirt... 
...oh and if you also wear a plain white buttoned down shirt tucked in 

No, you're just a raging **** and not a true dubber.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I was on 495 North on saturday and this little yellow miata tried to race me.

A Toyota Camry V6 can beat most stock Miatas, except for the 2nd-gen Mazdaspeed (turbo) and possibly the 3rd-gen.








(The Miata is much like the Mk1 GTI, in that handling is the emphasis, not straight-line power.)


----------



## wgirnius (Sep 3, 2004)

You might be a dubber if...
You buy another car just for the parts and don't have the heart to tear it apart and end up restoring both!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (gonzo08452)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzo08452* »_you might be a dubber if you wear non-pleated low-rise pants w/ a big belt and along w/ a Euro-size shirt... 
...oh and if you also wear a plain white buttoned down shirt tucked in 

first off, I don't even know what non-pleated low-rise pants are.. I got a D in homeEc. I usually wear medium, or large depending on whether or not it's preshrunk (salvation army) I've never seen a size Euro.... is that like the opposite of ordering a supersize meal with your big mac? Finally, I would like to conclude with the fact that there is another man that likes to walk around with it tucked in. Buffalo Bill, from Silence of the Lambs. 


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_/japanese bashing.
may be a dubber if you can't think about anything else but the mid-winter g2g your friends have agreed to have with you









if you are sad because you don't have a running dub, you're far away and you weren't invited. I am a sad panda.


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Only thing I see is a hot chic, nice butt.... oh and a totally stock GOLF.


well then your not a dubber


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (mkIVishbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIVishbox* »_well then your not a dubber









I look for things that stand out... and this girls toosh stood out more than a stock Golf.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Grubergieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grubergieger* »_upon seeing this picture the first thing you notice its the GTI 









You might consider the crowd to be less dubberish then you thought if they're arguing whether there's a girl or a GTI in this picture and not one single person has mentioned the Golf Wagon right up front.


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
You might consider the crowd to be less dubberish then you thought if they're arguing whether there's a girl or a GTI in this picture and not one single person has mentioned the Golf Wagon right up front.









i personaly was waiting for you to point that out


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mkIVishbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIVishbox* »_
i personaly was waiting for you to point that out









Me specifically? Do I have that much history in this thread that I am expected to say these kinds of things? Or did you just mean someone in general?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Grubergieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grubergieger* »_upon seeing this picture the first thing you notice its the GTI 









HOLY CRAP!! I didn't even notice the balloons are held onto her back with piercings. What a bad idea. I no longer want to have sex with her. That and the boots look funny.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

For some of the stuff I've seen from bmezine.com, that's surprisingly normal.
(I've seen some freaky **** on there that... let's just say it's not Vortex-friendly. Or friendly for ANY forum.)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_HOLY CRAP!! I didn't even notice the balloons are held onto her back with piercings. What a bad idea. I no longer want to have sex with her. That and the boots look funny.

Wow. That makes me like her way more.








Anyway, its not a jetta wagon?








*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Wow. That makes me like her way more.








Anyway, its not a jetta wagon?








*><* 

I thought it might be at first but the tail lights aren't quite right so I thought it must be something else. We don't get the Golf wagon here in the states but I have seen some local Germans import them and the tails look more like the ones on the Golf. I had to google pictures of it to check though, Although you're really splitting hairs between the two cars. Either way you look at it, it's an A4 chassis Wagon.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You know you're a dubber when you see an Audi R8 from way behind, and slow down just to see it pass you in such sexy fashion. And then speed up again just to catch another glimpse of it.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_You know you're a dubber when you see an Audi R8 from way behind, and slow down just to see it pass you in such sexy fashion. And then speed up again just to catch another glimpse of it.

And then the guy Driving the R8 does a pass just so that you can hear the Car in Action. 
Dubbers Unite.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

something like that happened to me. except i didnt see it coming and tried to catch up. when i did he noticed pulled back then flew by again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you might be a dubber if in school you spend your time or the vortex instead of learning aha


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

You dream about your new Corrado, even if it is only 14 years old


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
You MIGHT NOT be a dubber if you couldn't tell that was a Mk3 Ginster Yellow GTI VR6.
Bahwhahaha

It was a Mark 4 Golf!


----------



## mertatmaca (Nov 18, 2006)

when you know you have the most bad ass key on the block


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_It was a Mark 4 Golf! 

I saw it, too, and that was also my impression.
*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

if you seriously consider buying a cabby even though you have always been a hard top kinda guy/gal...
So I showed my sister a picture of it, and she said something like "oooooh cute convertible!" when it's a spray bombed "beater" and all she ever calls my rabbit is "the ugliest car ever" and it has a nice paint job.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brdaniel89* »_ 
you might be a dubber if in school you spend your time or the vortex instead of learning aha









thats every day that i get to use computers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be a dubber if.........
Your entire W2 return is going into your car/swap.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

may be a dubber if...
 -your local VW dealer calls you whenever they get a new car in so that you can come test drive and give your opinion


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

You might be a dubber if....
You get in a fight with your wife cause she curbbed your new wheels and scratched your new front lip, and after the fight you go sleep in your Jetta rather then the couch...


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (xabion)*

You might be a dubber if....
you cover your car in these sayings.
Done for the SFLGTG tomorrow. This is a teaser. More pictures to come tomorrow. And how ironic, I really can't spell.


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_You might be a dubber if....
you cover your car in these sayings.
Done for the SFLGTG tomorrow. This is a teaser. More pictures to come tomorrow. And how ironic, I really can't spell.

















Cant wait to see more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO3WAGON (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You dream of making Bio Diesel for $1.00 a gal. every night.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (TURBO3WAGON)*

Your 4yo kid points out and correctly names most VW's...but most other cars are just other cars...


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mieka_GTI)*

cant wait to see the rest of the car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you might be a dubber if you beg the rest of your family to buy volkswagens instead of a honda.ford etc


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

































































































Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread. I had to use all the shorter ones for obvious reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CFL_GTI at 3:33 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread. I had to use all the shorter ones for obvious reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey man, make us a typed out list of everything they say.
*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Hey man, make us a typed out list of everything they say.
*><* 

x2. 
also... you might be a dubber if you tell your coworkers about getting lowering springs because you're so excited and they look at you and ask "why"?


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Ask and you shall receive...
All of the percentage ones I made up, or put a twist on a "You might be a dubber if..." saying to turn it into a percentage phrase. I had to shorten a few of the dubber ones as well. Regardless, here is the list.
VW Drivers are 78% more likely to drink sweet tea.
95% of girls who drive Jettas are aesthetically pleasing.
VW Drivers are 59% more likely to drive for no reason whatsoever.
VW Drivers are 38% more likely to ditch Homecoming for H2O.
VW Drivers are 88% more likely to modify their car after a wreck.
VW Drivers are 132% more likely to eat rice.
VW Drivers are 62% more likely to read the owners manual front to back.
VW Drivers are 68% more likely to loathe speed bumps.
VW Drivers are 110% percent more likely to chat online.
VW Drivers are 156% more likely to have downloaded music.
VW Drivers are 153% more likely to use e-mail.
VW Drivers are 98% more likely to use instant messaging.
VW Drivers are 63% more likely to have a check engine light.
VW Drivers are 16% more likely to suck at spelling.
VW Drivers are 129% more likely to travel to Europe.
VW Drivers are 90% more likely to visit car forums while at work.
VW Drivers are 93% more likely to punch the dash to remove a rattle.
VW Drivers are 76% more likely to park in the back of the parking lot.

You might be a dubber if most of your cosmetic mods come from other models.
You might be a dubber if VWVortex is your homepage.
You might be a dubber if you’re the only one who knows how to adjust your seats.
You might be a dubber if you’re broke.
You might be a dubber if you feel miffed when another dubber doesn’t return your wave.
You might be a dubber if you hate living in the states because of the options we miss out on.
You might be a dubber if you own three engines, but only one car.
You might be a dubber if you realize that VW and budget don’t go together.
You might be a dubber if you buy a crappy laptop just for VAG-com.
You might be a dubber if you know fast is a noun as well as an adjective.
You might be a dubber if you always park in the back of the parking lot.
You might be a dubber if you’re girlfriend asks to have sex in the backseat and you say no.
You might be a dubber if you met your wife/girlfriend at a VW meet.
You might be a dubber if you’ve read your owner’s manual front to back.
You might be a dubber if the Bentley is your bible.
You might be a dubber if you’ve looked for the VW symbol in the clouds.
You might be a dubber if you store your spare parts in the living room.
You might be a dubber if you have a vanity plate that is VW related.
You might be a dubber if you have more tuner sites in your favorites, than porn sites.
You might be a dubber if you point the service advisor to a thread on Vortex to prove him wrong.
You might be a dubber if you’ve fully read the “You might be a dubber if...” thread on Vortex.
You might be a dubber if you’ve bought mods for your car before you bought the car.
You might be a dubber if you get a second job just to support your modding habits.
You might be a dubber if you covered you’re car in these sayings.
You might be a dubber if you’ve almost caused an accident while looking at another VW.
You might be a dubber if you’ve named your daughter Bora.
You might be a dubber if you get mad when a girl calls your car cute.
You might be a dubber if you think SUV’s suck.
You might be a dubber if you’ve talked your mom into buying one.
You might be a dubber if you smile when the CEL comes on.
You might be a dubber if you fall in love everytime you hear a VR6.
You might be a dubber if you always have a camp chair in your car for meets.
You might be a dubber if you post on Vortex at a stop light.

VW Drivers are 33% more likely to experience death by Widowmaker.
^^^I left that one off the car because I remembered the kid who died when his car fell on him when he was preparing for the drive to H2O. I thought it'd be in bad taste to put it on there.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*

you might be a dubber if you take the time to type all of this out 
_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_Ask and you shall receive...
All of the percentage ones I made up, or put a twist on a "You might be a dubber if..." saying to turn it into a percentage phrase. I had to shorten a few of the dubber ones as well. Regardless, here is the list.
VW Drivers are 78% more likely to drink sweet tea.
95% of girls who drive Jettas are aesthetically pleasing.
VW Drivers are 59% more likely to drive for no reason whatsoever.
VW Drivers are 38% more likely to ditch Homecoming for H2O.
VW Drivers are 88% more likely to modify their car after a wreck.
VW Drivers are 132% more likely to eat rice.
VW Drivers are 62% more likely to read the owners manual front to back.
VW Drivers are 68% more likely to loathe speed bumps.
VW Drivers are 110% percent more likely to chat online.
VW Drivers are 156% more likely to have downloaded music.
VW Drivers are 153% more likely to use e-mail.
VW Drivers are 98% more likely to use instant messaging.
VW Drivers are 63% more likely to have a check engine light.
VW Drivers are 16% more likely to suck at spelling.
VW Drivers are 129% more likely to travel to Europe.
VW Drivers are 90% more likely to visit car forums while at work.
VW Drivers are 93% more likely to punch the dash to remove a rattle.
VW Drivers are 76% more likely to park in the back of the parking lot.

You might be a dubber if most of your cosmetic mods come from other models.
You might be a dubber if VWVortex is your homepage.
You might be a dubber if you’re the only one who knows how to adjust your seats.
You might be a dubber if you’re broke.
You might be a dubber if you feel miffed when another dubber doesn’t return your wave.
You might be a dubber if you hate living in the states because of the options we miss out on.
You might be a dubber if you own three engines, but only one car.
You might be a dubber if you realize that VW and budget don’t go together.
You might be a dubber if you buy a crappy laptop just for VAG-com.
You might be a dubber if you know fast is a noun as well as an adjective.
You might be a dubber if you always park in the back of the parking lot.
You might be a dubber if you’re girlfriend asks to have sex in the backseat and you say no.
You might be a dubber if you met your wife/girlfriend at a VW meet.
You might be a dubber if you’ve read your owner’s manual front to back.
You might be a dubber if the Bentley is your bible.
You might be a dubber if you’ve looked for the VW symbol in the clouds.
You might be a dubber if you store your spare parts in the living room.
You might be a dubber if you have a vanity plate that is VW related.
You might be a dubber if you have more tuner sites in your favorites, than porn sites.
You might be a dubber if you point the service advisor to a thread on Vortex to prove him wrong.
You might be a dubber if you’ve fully read the “You might be a dubber if...” thread on Vortex.
You might be a dubber if you’ve bought mods for your car before you bought the car.
You might be a dubber if you get a second job just to support your modding habits.
You might be a dubber if you covered you’re car in these sayings.
You might be a dubber if you’ve almost caused an accident while looking at another VW.
You might be a dubber if you’ve named your daughter Bora.
You might be a dubber if you get mad when a girl calls your car cute.
You might be a dubber if you think SUV’s suck.
You might be a dubber if you’ve talked your mom into buying one.
You might be a dubber if you smile when the CEL comes on.
You might be a dubber if you fall in love everytime you hear a VR6.
You might be a dubber if you always have a camp chair in your car for meets.
You might be a dubber if you post on Vortex at a stop light.

VW Drivers are 33% more likely to experience death by Widowmaker.
^^^I left that one off the car because I remembered the kid who died when his car fell on him when he was preparing for the drive to H2O. I thought it'd be in bad taste to put it on there.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_You might be a dubber if you post on Vortex at a stop light.

OMGOMGOMG I GOT ONE!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!






















*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

^^^CFL_GTI^^^ you win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_^^^CFL_GTI^^^ you win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Word. I take payment in chocolate chip cookies. Thanks.








Seriously though, it was funny to listen to people's reactions at the show. Our tent was setup just far enough away so that people wouldn't know whose car it was, and close enough to hear what they were saying. Everyone seemed to be counting up how many applied to them. 
Now just driving around town, no one understand and looks at me like







.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_Ask and you shall receive...
You might be a dubber if you store your spare parts in the living room.


You might be a dubber if you read the whole list in anticipation hoping one of yours made it.
You might also be a dubber if you've posted so many that you're not sure if the one you think is yours really is yours.
Append:
You might be a dubber if your wife says "that's dumb" and you say "You know what? You're dumb!" knowing full well you're sleeping alone tonight.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 8:28 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## E_Jetta (Dec 20, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you dont eat to save money for your car.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (E_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E_Jetta* »_You might be a dubber if you dont eat to save money for your car.
\\
HAHA My coworker bought me lunch today because she was tired of me just not wanting to have lunch because i am saving up for my next mod


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_OMGOMGOMG I GOT ONE!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!






















*><* 

You might be a dubber if you post that in response to one of your posts in the "You might be a dubber if..." thread being put into vinyl and put on CFL_GTI's car.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

<-------Whore


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*

i hate you people in FL. we're supposed to get 4 inches of snow on top of the stuff we've already got.
-you might be a dubber if you hate winter simply for the fact that you can't mod.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

you might be a dubber if your friends yell at you for swerving to avoid potholes


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

You might be a dubber if you made plans in your head to use all the monitary gifts from your wedding to fix your car.
Honey, if you are reading this I am sorry...


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brdaniel89* »_ 
you might be a dubber if in school you spend your time or the vortex instead of learning aha









exactly what i am doing right now









_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_You might be a dubber if.........
Your entire W2 return is going into your car/swap.








almost not funny


_Modified by lenny2876 at 1:43 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

dont know if theres anything similar but...
you might be a dubber if the only reason you met your girlfriend if because of H2O.
Otherwise, you wouldn't know her from a whole in the wall.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Shannon28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shannon28* »_dont know if theres anything similar but...
you might be a dubber if the only reason you met your girlfriend if because of H2O.
Otherwise, you wouldn't know her from a whole in the wall. 

I don't know what kinds of things you're doing with the holes in your walls but I prefer my wife.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I don't know what kinds of things you're doing with the holes in your walls but I prefer my wife.

Maybe if they're gloryholes (wiki link, not a porn site)?










_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:27 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Maybe if they're gloryholes?


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Maybe if they're gloryholes?









O lowd I know he didnt go there


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Shannon28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shannon28* »_dont know if theres anything similar but...
you might be a dubber if the only reason you met your girlfriend if because of H2O.
Otherwise, you wouldn't know her from a whole in the wall. 

It's on the hood..
"You might be a dubber if you met your wife/girlfriend at a VW meet"


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2006)

ok it exists... but i didnt think the whole in the wall comment would turn that way


----------



## leathermonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Shannon28)*

You might be a Dubber if for every $100 you spend on upgrades, she rewards you with at least $50 worth of problems you didnt even know you had... just to keep her stock and running right...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (leathermonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leathermonkey* »_You might be a Dubber if for every $100 you spend on upgrades, she rewards you with at least $50 worth of problems you didnt even know you had... just to keep her stock and running right...









_Quote, originally posted by *leathermonkey* »_You might be a Dubber if for every $100 you spend on upgrades, she rewards you with at least $50 worth of problems you didnt even know you had... just to keep her stock and running right...









That's so true.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If your dub is lacking in maintenance because you spend all your time working on everyone else's VWs.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (turtledub)*

I dont know if you guys remember me saying a customer brought in some photos to frame a while back and showed us some pics of his trips abroad and had a pic w an awesome dub in and its all I cared about. he brought it the other day.








><


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (E_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E_Jetta* »_You might be a dubber if you dont eat to save money for your car.

My manager offers me money for dinner at work nearly everyday because of that exact reason.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

... if you're watching the episode of MONK called "Mr. Monk and the Actor" and freak out because at the end there is a mkIV .:r32 in the showroom and all you can think of is "oh god please don't let anything touch the r!"


----------



## duffney06 (Mar 15, 2007)

...if your willing to walk that extra 400 feet in freezing weather just so you can park next to the other Volkswagen in your lot (happned to me yesterday morning)
...if your cluster is bad, the CEL is on and all you do is smile because your car is not broken it just has character


_Modified by duffney06 at 1:38 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_... if you're watching the episode of MONK called "Mr. Monk and the Actor" and freak out because at the end there is a mkIV .:r32 in the showroom and all you can think of is "oh god please don't let anything touch the r!"

you know youre a dubber when some kid in your class says oh my dad sold his r32 and your ears perk up only to find out they were talking about a skyline


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

... Your General Manager just had a meeting and brought up why VWVortex is in the Internet History so much.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

you might be a dubber if you think about putting yourself between your dub and a person car sliding slowly in the snow toward your car 
or you sprint across the parking lot on a windy day so your car wont get hit by a shopping cart 
orrrrrrr you move shopping carts in risk of hitting other dubs


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brdaniel89* »_you might be a dubber if you think about putting yourself between your dub and a person car sliding slowly in the snow toward your car

...if your ebrake gave way and the dub started rolling down a hill toward a road w traffic at a stand-still at a stop light, and you run and get behind it like He-man and stop it from getting smashed. Phew.








I could've gotten flattened that day.








*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

When you go with your dad to the grocery store and he's already at the door when he finally realizes you're still standing in the parking lot, staring at the sweet R32 that's just pulling out of a parking spot and leaving the parking lot.
He was annoyed.
Blah, blasphemer, he doesn't understand the religion of the dub.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_When you go with your dad to the grocery store and he's already at the door when he finally realizes you're still standing in the parking lot, staring at the sweet R32 that's just pulling out of a parking spot and leaving the parking lot.
He was annoyed.
Blah, blasphemer, he doesn't understand the religion of the dub.
 haha word i do that sometimes hes just waiting for me while i walk slowly admiring any dubs in the lot haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leathermonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

Might be a dubber if your check engine light has burned out from being on so long, and you dont bother fixing it because it makes you feel like your car has less problems, even though it just has one more problem to add to the list


----------



## duffney06 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (leathermonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leathermonkey* »_Might be a dubber if your check engine light has burned out from being on so long, and you dont bother fixing it because it makes you feel like your car has less problems, even though it just has one more problem to add to the list






















I read this in my computer class and I could not stop laughing. It's awsome!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (duffney06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duffney06* »_





















I read this in my computer class and I could not stop laughing. It's awsome!

It sorta made me sad cause I do **** like that.








*><*


----------



## vdubbin795 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...if you have more pictures of your VW than your girlfriend


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubbin795)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin795* »_...if you have more pictures of your VW than your girlfriend

boyfriend*
x2


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubbin795)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin795* »_...if you have more pictures of your VW than your girlfriend

What girlfriend?


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (lenny2876)*

if your car was stolen at one point, and now registers as an '89
if your MK2 Gti's motor is from a passat the management from a corrado, interior from a MK3, wheels from a sirocco, and vin tags off a totaled GTi, 
if your front seats never stop wabbling
if you know exactly what plant your car was made judging by the first 3 charactors of the vin
only you know how to get your VW to idle


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

...if you think something's wrong when the oil light turns off
...if your spare tire needs to be inflated in order for the wiper fluid to work
...if it takes ten minutes to teach someone to enter and exit your car properly
...if there's a "trick" to locking your doors
...if you can't name the year of your car because "there's too many different parts"
...if the manual says you have a 10.5 gallon tank but you ran out after 9 
...if your only form of air conditioning is an open glovebox
...if you've been told that your car looks like a retard smiling from the front
...if you paid more for your car than it was worth brand new


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shannon28)*

you have this on you myspace homepage:


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

... if every time you get out of your VW you walk away staring at it


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

if you go out of your way to see and greet other VW owners, no matter what year make model or condition


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

... if you do slaloms and other manouvers to avoid potholes and other obstacles
... if a chick looks hotter because she's drivin a dub
... if you just spent twenty minutes looking up old vw commercials because of a previous post in this thread


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

if you and your buddy are sitting in the same room on different computers, both on Vortex, posting to this thread


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

dammit you're not supposed to tell them!!!


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_... if every time you get out of your VW you walk away staring at it

I catch myself doing that all the time!


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

... if you currently have 8 VWvortex windows up because you keep going back to your watched threads and forgetting that you open a new window every time...


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

...if you wonder if those Honda guys have a site as cool as this


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_...if you wonder if those Honda guys have a site as cool as this

I can see it now...
500 threads on which ebay seller has the coolest fart can.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
I can see it now...
500 threads on which ebay seller has the *biggest* fart can.
 
fixed*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_... if every time you get out of your VW you walk away staring at it

I'm hip!


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_... if you currently have 8 VWvortex windows up because you keep going back to your watched threads and forgetting that you open a new window every time...
 windowss or tabs







i have like 234234 tabs open


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_... if every time you get out of your VW you walk away staring at it

If part of the reason you look back is to make sure you haven't left your lights on, since your door chime is busted.








*><*


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_... if you currently have 8 VWvortex windows up because you keep going back to your watched threads and forgetting that you open a new window every time...

dude,windows are soooo 5 min ago. Tabs are what's HOT!








you might be a dubber if you don't really think a jetta is a chick car.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (JoHnDoh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoHnDoh!* »_you might be a dubber if you don't really think a jetta is a chick car.

Or if







You're a girl







And you don't drive a Jetta
And you were jaw-droppingly offended upon first hearing (on tv, no less) that a Jetta is supposedly a chick car.








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 6:33 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If you wish that more girls were as dub-fanatic as xenniferx.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_If you wish that more girls were as dub-fanatic as xenniferx.
















Sigged; soon as I'm not driving.








*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if







You're a girl







And you don't drive a Jetta
And you were jaw-droppingly offended upon first hearing (on tv, no less) that a Jetta is supposedly a chick car.








*><* 

_Modified by xenniferx at 6:33 PM 2-21-2008_

x2. i'm always slightly offended when i hear it because my boyfriend drives a jetta...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

...if you do some seriously crazy stuff if you see another modded dub on the street and it gives you a feeling inside that you can only liken to desire for a person of the opposite sex that you're really crazy abt.








*><*


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

wait! you mean not all girls drive jettas? lol


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you do some seriously crazy stuff if you see another modded dub on the street and it gives you a feeling inside that you can only liken to desire for a person of the opposite sex that you're really crazy abt.








*><* 

You may be a dubber if you get that feeling when you see certain stock VW's or Audi's. Between the internet and me, nevermind.... the gf would find out somehow...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (JoHnDoh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoHnDoh!* »_
You may be a dubber if you get that feeling when you see certain stock VW's or Audi's. Between the internet and me, nevermind.... the gf would find out somehow...























><


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_if you and your buddy are sitting in the same room on different computers, both on Vortex, posting to this thread

Hey i know you! lol, i read your post and i was like AHAA!


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_






















><

Hey, why are you "looking" at me that way? It happens to all of us, really! C'mon!


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*

cool.
_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_... if you do slaloms and other manouvers to avoid potholes and other obstacles
... if a chick looks hotter because she's drivin a dub
... if you just spent twenty minutes looking up old vw commercials because of a previous post in this thread


dude, i hate when people link to youtube because if i see a two minute clip, i know i will see at least 18 more! It's soooo not


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Sigged; soon as I'm not driving.








*><* 

Woooooooh, I'm a sig.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

You have a VW sticker on your only non-VW vehicle.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

I think I may have posted this already but meh.
When you store your summer wheels in your room because you like to look at them.








And yes, I know I need to clean up.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

Why stacked up in your room.
Mine are in contractor bags under my bed.


----------



## VRlyxT (May 26, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You can tell that the car coming toward you is a MKIV at 2am by looking at the headlights








don't even ask


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

^ x2.
The easiest is mk3's
Buddy asked me last night on the way home.
Is that a cop behind us?
Nope mkIV golf or GTI.
Ok.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MrDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDubs* »_You can tell that the car coming toward you is a MKIV at 2am by looking at the headlights









Why is that







?
Worse is when there's one of those lexuses w headlights that look like mkiv golf, only the spacing is just slightly off, and you can tell by looking in the rear view that it _isn't_ a mkiv golf, and become irritated at the rip-off








There is a night-time scene in the movie Daywatch, and this woman is driving a car at a guy trying to scare him, and all you see is headlights for like 2 seconds, and I was like MKIV GOLF!
Then later in that movie an old rabbit gets smashed up. I almost weeped.
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Easiest is actually the Crown Vic, IMO.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if your whole day is ruined when you're dusting and you accidentally knock a diecast model VW Polo off the bureau, breaking it and having to buy a new one.

















_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:22 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you're watching an episode of the Britcom "As Time Goes By,: see a Mark 2 Golf in an outdoor scene, and think to yourself, "Oooh! A white one!"


----------



## SHOUTER (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

... if A WORKING HORN is an OPTION


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (SHOUTER)*

you might be a dubber if you try as ahard as you can to remember what dubs you saw in the morning to post them on the "spotted" forum


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if your whole day is ruined when you're dusting and you accidentally knock a diecast model VW Polo off the bureau, breaking it and having to buy a new one.

















Great, the place I bought the first one from is sold out!








Anyone know where I can get a Minichamps yellow Mark 1 Polo model?








Contact me at [email protected] if you can help.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SHOUTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHOUTER* »_... if A WORKING HORN is an OPTION









I could add to that list...reverse lights, seat belt release cover, intact headliner...


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
I could add to that list...reverse lights, seat belt release cover, intact headliner...









....cruise control...


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
I could add to that list...reverse lights, seat belt release cover, intact headliner...








 x2 for the reverse lights







i still cant find the switch in the engine bay (if there is one) to turn the lights on.








pAgE 60 ftw!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

It's mounted to the transmission.
And, seeing as yours is a Wolfsburg 2.sl0... I'm going to guess it's a Mk3? In that case, it's mounted on top, with a small electrical connector going to it. There'll be two things with electrical connectors on the trans, it'll be the one that's easier to get to.


_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:54 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_It's mounted to the transmission.
And, seeing as yours is a Wolfsburg 2.sl0... I'm going to guess it's a Mk3? In that case, it's mounted on top, with a small electrical connector going to it. There'll be two things with electrical connectors on the trans, it'll be the one that's easier to get to.

_Modified by bhtooefr at 8:54 AM 2-27-2008_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks ill take a look


----------



## dubluvin1987 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
If part of the reason you look back is to make sure you haven't left your lights on, since your door chime is busted.








*><* 

or if you are just simply annoyed by the door chime, you just tore out the stupid fuse


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dubluvin1987)*

you might be a dubber if you get annoyed at with the parts guy at the stealership because he doesn't know what a B5.5 wagon is.
...when you take offense when you overhear people talking about how much they hate their VW.
...you refuse to help a friend, family member or co-worker find a new car unless they agree to test drive a VW or Audi.
...know more of your friends by their vortex screen name than by their real name.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

When you leave a classmate who asked if you could take him with you for a bit standing in the parking lot because he said your rare Votex dual round headlights are ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Blasphemy.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

you don't let people even in the car if they insult it.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_you don't let people even in the car if they insult it.

lol, "you drive a station wagon?" "NO, I drive a Volkswagen station wagon"


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

if you head to the library to actually do the essay you have been putting off for the past 2 weeks and is due in a few hours....then tell yourself "ok, its 3:15, ill give myself till 3:30 then its back to studying.."


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev. Longride* »_lol, "you drive a station wagon?" "NO, I drive a Volkswagen station wagon"









I know the feeling...twice


----------



## highdrow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

you might be a dubber if.....you tell people with badly modded jettas they need to hit up vwvortex cause their ruining their car.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be dubber if you post this in the "You might be a dubber if...thread": 
_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_It's mounted to the transmission.
And, seeing as yours is a Wolfsburg 2.sl0... I'm going to guess it's a Mk3? In that case, it's mounted on top, with a small electrical connector going to it. There'll be two things with electrical connectors on the trans, it'll be the one that's easier to get to.


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_You might be dubber if you post this in the "You might be a dubber if...thread":


----------



## VRlyxT (May 26, 2007)

About the headlights... Driving to work @345am, and home @ 1030pm each night... teaches you a few things


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (VRlyxT)*

...Your 4yo daughter has friends over, points to a wheel near the garage and says: "Guys, don't play with that, it's a teardrop for one of our cars. And, it's not a Jetta, it's a GLI, but I call it the noisy car..."
Fookin' proud of that one, I am...


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You might be a dubber if.........
1) you post in this thread more then once
2) you Plan your paychecks around mods/maintainence for your car
3) Garage days mean more to you then date nights
4) your GF/BF has resigned to havin sex in strange places but NEVER in the back seat
5) You hook up with a fellow dubber and they know your car as well as you just from looking at it
6) Your better friends with your local speed shop people then you are with your college drinking buddies
7) On your birthday, you have garage day
8) the term reckless driving is constantly on your mind
9) The german flag is present somewhere in your life, but your not descended from Germans
10) your a hippie at heart because in mid feb, you where flip flops, drink iced tea and have a VAST collection of VW shirts


_Modified by 3rdtry at 11:08 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

you're 25 minutes late to class because you come outside in the morning
and notice a bird had fun on your hood, and you can't find your handy dandy
microfiber rag.
but eventually you get it off, using tears as a cleaning solvent.


----------



## highdrow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_
but eventually you get it off, using tears as a cleaning solvent.

funny


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (highdrow)*

when you park next to a dub. walk into the store. come back out and find the one next to you gone, but another parked on the other side and it makes you happy cause of the fellow dubbers uniting in the parking lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_You might be a dubber if.........
2) you Plan your paychecks around mods/maintainence for your car


----------



## itej (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMSgolf* »_You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.
you know your a v dubber when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.
You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.


lmfao sh()t i'm late to class right now b/c of this damn thread


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When you freak out because this parked next to you at Toxic Hell:


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

One of the best Passats of all time. Stupid VW and not choosing the right platforms to promote and follow throug with.


----------



## itej (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (turbodriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodriver* »_you saw herbie fully loaded not because Lindsey Lohan was in the movie but because you knew there were going to be dubs.
you blow $900 on your dub but spend spend $9 on your girlfriend plus the roses you clipped from the neighbors garden. then when you meet her and give her the stuff, she looks at the car and gives you that







look then







. you look at her and say, what did i do?

i just told a girl i dropped 2k on my 12yr old car... she decided we should date. i told her unless i could ride her from OR to TX for a weekend trip there will be no dating, and my money will all go to my dub!!


----------



## Slow N Low (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (itej)*

i have the disease
over the weekend at a home and garden show (im building a new house so dont laugh) i spotted from about 20 feet or so a display for window tint for houses using a mk3 jetta door.
the wife just shook her head in disbelief


----------



## njpaintballa (Oct 7, 2007)

you know you are a dubber when you constantly find your self flipping your key open and closed with out even realizing you are doing it


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

you know your dubber when you spend the time to read most, if not all of this thread and still find more, "you know your a dubber when"


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (njpaintballa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njpaintballa* »_you know you are a dubber when you constantly find your self flipping your key open and closed with out even realizing you are doing it

every day in my coat pocket. i've even been told to stop doing it in class








also:
"you may be a dubber if you dump your boyfriend because he losses his love of dubs" (not to mention shallow)


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:34 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## jettadro (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

you know your a dubber when..
you park and leave your sunroof cracked.....
when you see a dub from far away you drive faster to catch up to it.....
When you pass a mk4 and look back to see if its a vr6, 1.8t or a 2.0 by lookin at the badges......
when you been single for 5 months cuz your saving all your money for a mk4......
when you sell your 2.0 for a 1.8
when you get mad when people say jettas are girl cars....
you know your a dubber when you HATE HONDAS!!!!!....








You know your a dubber when your on your lunch break at work you go outside just to look at your car....
You know your a dubber when you park at your house and dont get out of the car and just listen to the radio


----------



## jettadro (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (jettadro)*

you know ur a dubber when you get insulted when you friend sell his dub for a japanese car






















you know ur a dubber when you like Vans and beetles


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (jettadro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadro* »_you know ur a dubber when you get insulted when you friend sell his dub for a japanese car






















you know ur a dubber when you like Vans and beetles










Yep my buddy did this a couple months ago mk2 jetta he now has a honda accord


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

probably already stated but you get super excited whenever you see any vw 
ex. in car with parents, mk4 cruises by 
me: OMGGGG did you see thattt
parents:








haha


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

^^hahaha I do this aaallll the time. My parents get it though - VW family


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brdaniel89* »_probably already stated but you get super excited whenever you see any vw 
ex. in car with parents, mk4 cruises by 
me: OMGGGG did you see thattt
parents:








haha









exactly the opposite for my family. my parents are actually starting to freak out.







i love them.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_"you may be a dubber if you dump your boyfriend because he losses his love of dubs"

Wow... glad I'm not your ex.
If you dump someone *because they no longer love Volkswagens*, that says something about you... and I don't think it says you're a dubber.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

How about.. you may be a dubber if you find VW drivers 10x more attractive


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Wow... glad I'm not your ex.
If you dump someone *because they no longer love Volkswagens*, that says something about you... and I don't think it says you're a dubber.

didn't come up with it, my boyfriend did. also it never happened, my ex loves dubs more than the current.


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 4:36 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_and I don't think it says you're a dubber.

YES IT DOES.








*><*


----------



## brdaniel89 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_How about.. you may be a dubber if you find VW drivers 10x more attractive
 buys 10 more vws alright im 100x more attractive now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (brdaniel89)*

...you start to like things you would have never found attractive otherwise... roof racks for example.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_...you start to like things you would have never found attractive otherwise... roof racks for example.

If I ever get so far into being a dubber that I find roof racks attractive; please, someone; pull me back into reality!








*><*


----------



## itej (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
If I ever get so far into being a dubber that I find roof racks attractive; please, someone; pull me back into reality!








*><* 

no way. that's when it's just starting to get good


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (itej)*

You may be a dubber if...
... You have videos of R32 dyno pulls, MKI burnouts, and VR6 drive-by's instead of porn on your iPod...
...You feel lost, angry, and







all at the same time every time the Tex goes down for maintenance...
...okay, I only have two. All the others were taken multiple times already.


----------



## krispymkivgetta (Oct 14, 2007)

if your car has to go in the shop(could'nt fix yourself)and you miss it more than your g/f


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (krispymkivgetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krispymkivgetta* »_if your car has to go in the shop(could'nt fix yourself)and you miss it more than your g/f 


I've missed my car, but never this much.
Taking it too far maybe?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_

I've missed my car, but never this much.
Taking it too far maybe?









no you just arent a true dubber!!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

Someone called into BBC Radio 2 to say that she got a brand new VW Camper for her fortieth birthday.
You might be a dubber if you consider her a lucky woman.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Someone called into BBC Radio 2 to say that she got a brand new VW Camper for her fortieth birthday.
You might be a dubber if you consider her a lucky woman.









You might be a dubber if you are 40 and proud of a new VW camper. 
You also might just be old.
I'd sell the camper and get a R32.


----------



## highdrow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You mite be a dubber if u talk your girlfriend into paying to have your trunk shaved as a birthday present


_Modified by highdrow at 10:36 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn that was a long read


----------



## vw88jetta (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

wow this thread kicks so much A$$!
Your a true dubber if..
--your on vortex every day
--vortex is your home page
if its late at night and your dead tired and your on vortex you tell your self awhh just anouther page wont hert (its happening 2 me right now just went threw 10 pages of this thread i love it)
your also a true dubber if youve convinced so many freinds to buy a vw ( i had 4 also converted my x gf lmao love it)
-- when sumone says your mk2 looks like a box u feel like killing them
--when sumone bashes you about vw and you yell at them for hours 
i could go on and on but seriosly time 2 go 2 bed my eyes are closing them selfs! lmao great thread! peace dubbers


----------



## vw88jetta (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (vw88jetta)*

and i love this thread because 99.9% i can relate 2 lmao. god dayam its more then love its an addiction!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vw88jetta)*

you write poetry about your vehicle: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3332939  
Frighteningly, I have many entries on that post...heck, I keep reviving it every few weeks or so...


----------



## vw88jetta (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

you a real and true dubber if you read this whole thread


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_you write poetry about your vehicle: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3332939  
Frighteningly, I have many entries on that post...heck, I keep reviving it every few weeks or so...









Read 'em all and added one. We should have one in the vw lounge abt dubbin.
Edit: made one!
*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 7:09 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

I know this is a repet but...
You know your a dubber when you know the right flick of your wrist you need to open your doors, and if it will be easier giving the current weather condition








Few people couldn't open my driver side door last weekend


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

Two words
ICE TEA


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

you know your a dubber when you credit card company calls you because of recent suspicious transactions on your account; and they tell you "red flags were raised after there were transactions made that didn't relate to car part purchases."


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (cros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cros* »_you know your a dubber when you credit card company calls you because of recent suspicious transactions on your account; and they tell you "red flags were raised after there were transactions made that didn't relate to car part purchases."

Hahahaha. If that's true, that's awesome!








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

I want to know what Xenniferx looks like


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

















*><*


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Hahahaha. If that's true, that's awesome!








*><* 

yup, happened on friday


----------



## sharkavenue (Mar 14, 2007)

if you go drive a fun, exciting, awesome car your friend has, and offers to sell you for dirt cheap, and you turn the offer away because it's not a vw 
happened to me today


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharkavenue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharkavenue* »_if you go drive a fun, exciting, awesome car your friend has, and offers to sell you for dirt cheap, and you turn the offer away because it's not a vw 
happened to me today









Doesn't that just make you a bigot?








I will agree that I love my rabbit for those things, but if I found a cheap toyota that was as fun to drive as my rabbit I'd buy it so they could bridge the culture gap in my garage.
oh, and what kind of car was it?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
Doesn't that just make you a bigot?








I will agree that I love my rabbit for those things, but if I found a cheap toyota that was as fun to drive as my rabbit I'd buy it so they could bridge the culture gap in my garage.
oh, and what kind of car was it?









i agree
i love VW's
but if i find another car i like im going to get it.
im currently diggin the STI cause i would kind of like a rally car too
but ill still keep my jetta until it dies, then swap in a VR6


----------



## legendaryCorradoVR6 (Mar 9, 2008)

omfg i love dubbers.
my newest job is a 25 minute drive and i always leave half an hour early just so i can stop by my dub mechanic and chat it up for a bit.
and props to dubqueen and xenniferx
dub girls are the hottest girls.
i'm thinking about breaking it off with my lady for a cute blonde that drives a 97 glx.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (legendaryCorradoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *legendaryCorradoVR6* »_and props to dubqueen and xenniferx
dub girls are the hottest girls.
i'm thinking about breaking it off with my lady for a cute blonde that drives a 97 glx.









Thanks.








On a similar line I was at the gas station and parked in the spot. Some guy was passing by and said, "nice dub." I looked, and he has a black caddy outside w a rocco grille. I ran out and chatted him up. My non-dubber fiancée went and leaned all on my gti like a jealous man might put his arm around his woman while she talks to another man.








I can see the appeal of dating a dubber, but it isn't essential.








The grass is always greener.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
Doesn't that just make you a bigot?








I will agree that I love my rabbit for those things, but if I found a cheap toyota that was as fun to drive as my rabbit I'd buy it so they could bridge the culture gap in my garage.
oh, and what kind of car was it?























I know you must be joking.Its a perference not a bigoted veiw towards other marks. I think Ford is a POS, now thats Bigoted, I think Ford is a POS, well thats just Fact







JK


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_














I know you must be joking.Its a perference not a bigoted veiw towards other marks. I think Ford is a POS, now thats Bigoted, I think Ford is a POS, well thats just Fact







JK

My head is spinning from reading that post.








Anyway, ppl on the vwvortex in the dubber thread are naturally gonna be in favor of a vw. What's the harm?
Anywayyyyyy back to the thread.
...if you love your dub so much, you might as well have birthed it out.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...if you love your dub so much, you might as well have birthed it out.








*><* 








I'm not even gonna ask how that happened. 
I bet it hurt...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_







I'm not even gonna ask how that happened. 
I bet it hurt...









I sex0red a mkIII and birthed out a mkIV.















*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Pix plz.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Pix plz.
















x70981723401920349810293480128341
I will also accept videos.


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 5:04 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

Quote, originally posted by sharkavenue » 
if you go drive a fun, exciting, awesome car your friend has, and offers to sell you for dirt cheap, and you turn the offer away because it's not a vw 
happened to me today 


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
Doesn't that just make you a bigot?








I will agree that I love my rabbit for those things, but if I found a cheap toyota that was as fun to drive as my rabbit I'd buy it so they could bridge the culture gap in my garage.
oh, and what kind of car was it?









Bigotted or not, it's possibly the essence of being a dubber, and if you gave up your dub for another mark because you thought it was better, you may not be a bigot, bu you also aren't a true dubber.
Bigot or not, I'm a dubber
You may be a dubber if you're ok with being a bigot.... wow that can be taken way out of context.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:37 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## legendaryCorradoVR6 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

if thinking about your dub gets you through your day at work.
personal experience here.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I sex0red a mkIII and birthed out a mkIV.















*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_









HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
This is definitely the only place on the intrawebs where a comment like the one I made gets that response!















*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (legendaryCorradoVR6)*

...If you're at work and glance out the window without thinking and see a little tiny piece of your dub (where the fender and the bumper meet or something), and you accidentally stop walking and stare at it 'til your senses return.
...if something is broken that makes the dub not as fun to drive and you mope around so much that EVERYONE asks you what's wrong.
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
x70981723401920349810293480128341
I will also accept videos.

_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 5:04 PM 3-25-2008_

Videos are good.
But only of the sex0ring. Not of the birthing.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...if something is broken that makes the dub not as fun to drive and you mope around so much that EVERYONE asks you what's wrong.
*><* 

or even if it's just in the shop for a few hours and you don't know what to do with yourself.
-my monday morning.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_or even if it's just in the shop for a few hours and you don't know what to do with yourself.
-my monday morning.

My monday morning as well. And the one coming up.








Only, instead, I stayed at the tuning shop and there was so much dub stuff to be distracted by I didn't get any of my book read and didn't play any of my gameboy. 
Eventually, I had the mechanics out talking to me in the lounge for hours bsing abt cars, and was called, "definitely one of the coolest chicks ever," for my dub-love.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if you get excited when a volkswagen is mentioned in a book, or owned by one of the characters.
I've read 2 novels in a row where this has happened. Mark Haddon's book, _A Spot of Bother_, had a vw Polo, "waiting for him like a loyal dog."
And Natsuo Kirino has a vw Cabriolet in the novel _Out_. "Kuniko turned the key of her Golf and the roar of the engine echoed comfortingly through the parking lot. Nice to have a reliable car in a place like this, though last year she had spent more than two hundred thousand [yen] on repairs." LMAO.








Also I was reading, a while back, this group of novels abt this shapeshifter chick who was a vw mechanic. In the middle of shapeshifter wars, there'd be a debate abt air-cooled vs water-cooled. It was a 10.
*><* 

_Modified by xenniferx at 8:41 AM 3-26-2008_


_Modified by xenniferx at 8:46 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

how about if you do this to your car? (might be a repost)


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah it's a repost but it's okay. the owner of the car actually posted the complete list of the phrases for us. check it out.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_yeah it's a repost but it's okay. the owner of the car actually posted the complete list of the phrases for us. check it out.

Where is it this can be found, please?


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

page 57 of this thread. he has many more pictures and the list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
This is definitely the only place on the intrawebs where a comment like the one I made gets that response!















*><* 

Well, I want to sex your Dubs.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_page 57 of this thread. he has many more pictures and the list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-I- made the list!
-I- made the list!
One of my phrases made the list!















*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_Well, I want to sex your Dubs.

Hehe. You are so in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif w me.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Hehe. You are so in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif w me.








*><* 

depends, are you hot?http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Aren't 90% of female VW owners hot?
Bwhahaha. I know my gf is.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Aren't 90% of female VW owners hot?
Bwhahaha. I know my gf is.


Shes ok


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

You are driving home from work, the CEL starts flashing and the car starts running like crap. You don't get concerned or even pull over, but rather grab to VAG-COM from the back seat to see which one of the coils on your 1.8T just took a dump and continue driving straight to the dealership to grab another one.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You are driving home from work, the CEL starts flashing and the car starts running like crap. You don't get concerned or even pull over, but rather grab to VAG-COM from the back seat to see which one of the coils on your 1.8T just took a dump and continue driving straight to the dealership to grab another one.

Or if you always have spare coilpacks in your hatch, just incase.








*><*


----------



## TXvdub (Mar 27, 2008)

You know your a dubber when:
you spend and are willing to spend more money on your car then your significant other
you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
your car looks better then your significant other


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow dude, that's pretty sad to say.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (TXvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXvdub* »_You know your a dubber when:
you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
your car looks better then your significant other

*You just need to get out more.*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Wow dude, that's pretty sad to say.

if its a dude


----------



## TXvdub (Mar 27, 2008)

not a dude... I just moved up here...don't know anyone, and i find it quite funny


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (TXvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXvdub* »_not a dude... I just moved up here...don't know anyone, and i find it quite funny
.
Again, Miss Thing- You just need to get out more.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## TXvdub (Mar 27, 2008)

haha...I would if i could find me a new dub around here that isn't rusted


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TXvdub)*

...if you park in a perfectly servicable spot, notice a dub w a spot next to it, pull out of the spot, and go park next to the dub... when you're in a hurry.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (TXvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXvdub* »_haha...I would if i could find me a new dub around here that isn't rusted

It would also help if you werent in DOMESTIC heaven. IL huh? That must kinda suck with those roads


----------



## TXvdub (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

I know.....I miss the scene in Texas and yes..the roads are the WORST i've ever seen.







None of my VWs would survive up here, that's why i left them in TX (I have a few classics).







Just looking for a mk2-mk5 GTI, mk4 jetta, or a mk2 jetta coupe....all of which are almost impossible to find up here


_Modified by TXvdub at 10:01 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*



xenniferx said:


> ...if you get excited when a volkswagen is mentioned in a book, or owned by one of the characters.
> I've read 2 novels in a row where this has happened. Mark Haddon's book, _A Spot of Bother_, had a vw Polo, "waiting for him like a loyal dog."
> And Natsuo Kirino has a vw Cabriolet in the novel Out. "Kuniko turned the key of her Golf and the roar of the engine echoed comfortingly through the parking lot. Nice to have a reliable car in a place like this, though last year she had spent more than two hundred thousand [yen] on repairs." LMAO.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_...if you are at the library reading this, and lock your computer to go find both books









Awesome!
_A Spot of Bother_ was great! I'm reading _Out_ now and really enjoying it!
*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

you might be a dubber if you've spent more money and time on your friends Volkswagen than your own


----------



## TXvdub (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (su1man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *su1man* »_you might be a dubber if you've spent more money and time on your friends Volkswagen than your own
















x2


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (TXvdub)*

you might be a dubber if you start to wonder if your car runs better with the CEL








(after saying a few days ago... I never get CEL's on my dubs







)


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *su1man* »_you might be a dubber if you've spent more money and time on your friends Volkswagen than your own
















Veteran Dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You might be a dubber if you spend an afternoon at the junkyard hunting down volvo's for your buddy's pos turbo project.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you park in a perfectly servicable spot, notice a dub w a spot next to it, pull out of the spot, and go park next to the dub... when you're in a hurry.








*><* 

x2, have done this on SEVERAL occasions.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

you might be a dubber if, against all logic/better judgement, you run a red light and speed for a few miles to catch up to a sweeet dub just to get a closer look


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_you might be a dubber if, against all logic/better judgement, you run a red light and speed for a few miles to catch up to a sweeet dub just to get a closer look

I have found myself doing some very irresponsible things to get a closer look at a dub.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_you might be a dubber if, against all logic/better judgement, you run a red light and speed for a few miles to catch up to a sweeet dub just to get a closer look

A few blocks, a couple a miles...all the freakin' time.
BUT...
You know _they're_ a dubber when the see/sense/know this and slow down...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

...if you've made an appt w the local vag tuner to get the dub fixed all day and you're looking towards the appt like you're taking the dub out on an expensive date.








*><*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you park in a perfectly servicable spot, notice a dub w a spot next to it, pull out of the spot, and go park next to the dub... when you're in a hurry.








*><* 

i do that all the time
theres this D2 s8 that always parks in the lot at my mothers work, and i parked next to him/ her a few times, and the owner moves the car away. 
my beetle isnt good enough to be parked next to a s8















i go cut myself now, jk


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

your wipers randomly turn on, on their own, when you're driving









my 84 gti does it all the time..


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i do that all the time
theres this D2 s8 that always parks in the lot at my mothers work, and i parked next to him/ her a few times, and the owner moves the car away. 
my beetle isnt good enough to be parked next to a s8
















i go cut myself now, jk 

Aww. *pat pat*
Maybe its coincidence. Maybe when you park there, they happen to need a gallon of milk and make a run to the supermarket?
*><*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be...
if you look at the weather to make your car wash plans for the week. 
when you park your car like its about to be in a photo shoot even though your just "jumping out real quick"
you are willing to drive to a show or gtg even though you double the amount of time driving versus staying just to see some nice dubs. 
Your about to throwdown with someone for saying your Golf/GTI/Rabbit/R32 looks like a civic HB (pure blasphemy)
You live for a VW/Honda argument err discussion.
You think of beer as the second best thing to come out of Germany.
Wait,plot and scheme until someone says the are about to buy a new car just so you can try and recruit another dubber. Think volunteer freelance VW salesman. 
Back to reading more. Only on page 38, trying to savor the flavor.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (G60toR32)*

You start selling stuff from your house to finance things on your car.
Now I'm off to snap pictures. Need to put some stuff into ebay tomorrow.


----------



## GermanAccent (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (InfamousDJStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfamousDJStorm* »_








...or...
When a friend asks to borrow your car, and you see that he is gonna have to back out of the spot, you always have to ask "do you know how to put a VW in reverse"? Of which they always respond, "yeah", but you STILL have to stand there for 5 minutes trying not to laugh while they pretend they know what they are doing.








...or my favorite, you ask them "do you know where reverse is in a VW?", and they reply "yeah" and the above scenario plays out.









_Modified by InfamousDJStorm at 5:18 PM 2-8-2006_















Happens All the time. (Happened to me frist time I drove a golf







... my previeous vw experience was in a 4speed 71 super beetle)
Put that damn car in 5th all weekend

















_Modified by GermanAccent at 7:46 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## sharkavenue (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_oh, and what kind of car was it?









it was a fox body mustang btw, and i don't feel my motives were bigotry, but rather that i can only afford one car at a time now, and i can't see that *one* car being anything but a vw. 
yes, i know this is responding to a post like 3 pages back but having no computer takes it's toll. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharkavenue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharkavenue* »_
it was a fox body mustang btw, and i don't feel my motives were bigotry, but rather that i can only afford one car at a time now, and i can't see that *one* car being anything but a vw. 
yes, i know this is responding to a post like 3 pages back but having no computer takes it's toll. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

you're driving the wrong VW if a fox body mustang is more fun...







no hard feelings man. I'm not loyal to any brand, I'm loyal to the driving experience. I'd rather have a fun beater than a boring daily.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

... you skip a class to pick up and engine block, just so you can get an upper edge on the build.


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you know where the REAL VW mechanic's shop is.
If you threaten to leave your significant other if she buys a Hyundai.
If you know exactly where and how you got every scratch and dent on your car.
If your friends get annoyed that you wond ride in thier car, but not all of them are allowed in yours.
and if you lose your mind when someone moves your seat or mirrors.
OHhh and if you get to work early so you can park in a spot where you can see you dub all day.


_Modified by hotdamngti at 4:55 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Aww. *pat pat*
Maybe its coincidence. Maybe when you park there, they happen to need a gallon of milk and make a run to the supermarket?
*><* 

this has happened more than once.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdamngti* »_If you threaten to leave your significant other if she buys a Hyundai.

If you lament the fact that the closest thing to the Mk1 GTI that's left on the US market isn't the Mk5 GTI, but is the Hyundai Accent SE.


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

It was a tiburon. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*

or you might be a dubber if.......
You were forced to sell your beloved MkIv to pay off you ex in the settlement, as well as your cts-v.
Are currrently scowering the classifieds to trade your 2002 Acura TL-Type S for another gti straight up or a jetta, I don't care , Im not a Honda Guy!!!!


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (hawaiian5-0)*

... if you're watching "Hitman" and check out all of the audi's, but at the end of the movie complain about the lack of vw representation
(this one drove my gf nuts yesterday)


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_... if you're watching "Hitman" and check out all of the audi's, but at the end of the movie complain about the lack of vw representation
(this one drove my gf nuts yesterday)

Ironman is gonna be like that too.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*

...if the most irritating thing in your life is not driving your dub, and the 2nd most irritating thing is driving a non-dub and being surrounded by amazing dubs and not being able to give 'em an up, cause it wouldn't make sense.
P.S. Rey, you totally owe me a Cabby.
*><*


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if the most irritating thing in your life is not driving your dub, and the 2nd most irritating thing is driving a non-dub and being surrounded by amazing dubs and not being able to give 'em an up, cause it wouldn't make sense.
P.S. Rey, you totally owe me a Cabby.
*><* 

My sister gave me a ride back to my place after surgury in her POS, I was so frustrated when a red MKV GTI pulled up at a stop next to us and didnt even give us a glance.







My sister was like, what are you doing? I responded, Volkswagen stuff. OH-
You might be a dubber if you dont bother explaining things that you do to people anymore, and you just respond muttering "Volkswagen stuff".


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_... if you're watching "Hitman" and check out all of the audi's, but at the end of the movie complain about the lack of vw representation
(this one drove my gf nuts yesterday)

better yet if you watch movies with your boyfriend/girlfriend and THEY spot more than you do







i'm so proud of him.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdamngti* »_You might be a dubber if you dont bother explaining things that you do to people anymore, and you just respond muttering "Volkswagen stuff".

I don't even say, "stuff."








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_better yet if you watch movies with your boyfriend/girlfriend and THEY spot more than you do







i'm so proud of him.

Once, I wasn't looking, and my non-dubber fiancée noticed a mkiv gti and I didn't see it. He yelled, "YOU'RE SLIPPIN'!"








*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

... if you're having the longest, most stressful day you've had in a long time, but aaallll of that melts away when you get to the parking lot and see a dub parked next to yours (i was also in a totally isolated part of the garage so wasnt just chance







)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

...if the first night after you spend some major cash to get a major prob fixed on the dub, you toss and turn all night in anticipation of tom'w's drive to work. Then you wake up earlier than normal cause you can't sleep anymore for thinking abt it.
*><*


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If you frequent this web site.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Air23h20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air23h20* »_If you frequent this web site.

If you quote a post in this thread...


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (flygliii)*

If you are given a work vehicle by your employer, but go home on your lunch brake to take the the dub out feed your fast!... just got back...


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Hardcase86)*

You know your a dubber if you never slow down for corners OR you always try to double the posted speed limit for any given corner.
You know your a dubber if you nearly cried when you totaled your pristine A1; and then the lady that stopped to help said she knows how it feels because she loves her Chevy Yukon and its all you can do to keep from slappin' the $h1t out of her.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

You might be a Dubber if you have conversations with the hottest of dub chicks even though you are MILES apart. 
XenniferX and ms.cabby, you girls are such hotties!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

Your sig is a wreck.








*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You want a stuffed plush toy of your dub.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (JDam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDam* »_You know your a dubber if you never slow down for corners OR you always try to double the posted speed limit for any given corner.

so its not just me!
i my friends think im crazy cause i go "YES! I CORNERED AT TRIPLE THE SPEED LIMIT!" who really goes 15 on corners anyway. 45+ is so much cooler!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You want a stuffed plush toy of your dub.









OMG, link me!
Been looking for a model to build of my car for years, to no avail.








*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you can't look at a stock VW without thinking it would look better lowered, eep


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_You might be a dubber if you can't look at a stock VW without thinking it would look better lowered, eep

Or 
...if you can't look at a stock vw without being sad for the vw, because its owner doesn't love it enough to mod it.
*><*


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You may be a dubber if you go to work everyday and try to get people stoked not only in the BRAND but their new bought cars too.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Air23h20)*

if you've started to corrupt your best girlfriend into looking at vw's in a parking lot when she's bored and being able to name the model







i'm so proud of her. she was resistant at first and thought i was completely insane. they always come to the dark side.


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you make the grind noise before or syncroniously when going into reverse
you mock dubb when you hear the cry of death
you keep a lighter handy in the winter in case you need to thaw your lock w/ a hot key
your mkII has lower miles than most mkIV's


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (smokeygottapassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokeygottapassat* »_you make the grind noise before or syncroniously when going into reverse
your mkII has lower miles than most mkIV's









Both are SO true







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or 
...if you can't look at a stock vw without being sad for the vw, because its owner doesn't love it enough to mod it.
*><* 

don't be sad, my car is special on the inside.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_don't be sad, my car is special on the inside.









That counts as modded, and is therefore exempt.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

but you wouldn't _know_ it's modded just sitting there.
I tell you what. I'll put a sticker on it that says "don't be sad for me xenniferx, i'm loved"


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

The only reason why your selling your 3rd mk2 jetta is because.

You bought a 97 jeep grand TSI so your can tow your boats n not ge the jetta all fishy semlly. Ã
love thy heyya.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_I tell you what. I'll put a sticker on it that says "don't be sad for me xenniferx, i'm loved"

Pics?








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or 
...if you can't look at a stock vw without being sad for the vw, because its owner doesn't love it enough to mod it.
*><* 

or
... if you feel sad for the owner who prob hasn't enough money for the mods cuz of all the repairs (me)
p.s. don't you drive a gti?!? if so ur full of it and i don't owe you jack










_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 12:33 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

oh, i forgot...
if all your non-dub friends call you when they need a torx driver


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

When working on a Porsche, you find parts with VW/Audi logos and it makes you like the car even more. (Even the new 997 has more VW parts than you realize)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_or
... if you feel sad for the owner who prob hasn't enough money for the mods cuz of all the repairs (me)

And me.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_p.s. don't you drive a gti?!? if so ur full of it and i don't owe you jack









Yes I have a gti. How am I full of it?
And you owe me a cabby cause of your sig.








*><*


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you might be a dubber if:
You get all of your friends into VW, even though they despised them at first.

When selling your VW, you already have another VW to buy in mind.
you see a nice, clean Volkswagen, pull up beside it and see an old woman inside it, and get pissed.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*

You might be a dubber if you think there's something wrong with your suspension if you have a smooth ride.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

... you know about the pros and cons of catching a drift behind a tractor trailer (pro: less wind resistance to overcome = better gas mileage, con: less air for your radiator grill = woops, there goes that red light again)


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

I'll get you a pic when I get home. I don't wanna hurt the paint or windows so it might have to be a vinyl or painters tape... 
_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Pics?








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_I'll get you a pic when I get home. I don't wanna hurt the paint or windows so it might have to be a vinyl or painters tape... 

K.








Vinyl's safe.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_you see a nice, clean Volkswagen, pull up beside it and see an old woman inside it, and get pissed.









Or if the above comment makes you sad because one day you'll be that old woman in the clean vw, dubbin hard, and ppl will think you aren't.








*><*


----------



## mooshka (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if the above comment makes you sad because one day you'll be that old woman in the clean vw, dubbin hard, and ppl will think you aren't.








*><* 


i feel the same way


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if the above comment makes you sad because one day you'll be that old woman in the clean vw, dubbin hard, and ppl will think you aren't.








*><* 

if you'll be watching for jen in 40 years








p.s. what sig?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if you'll be watching for jen in 40 years








p.s. what sig?

LMAO.
P.S. Cheater.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
K.








Vinyl's safe.
*><* 

Well, unless you make me one and mail it to my house, it'll be a while til I get it on my car cuz I'll have to get something made. (unless you can settle for painters tape and marker for a temporary setup.)


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

you might be a dubber if you listen to a song, and the first few thoughts you have of the song is "where could I drive to this track to?"


----------



## danijo8806 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if the above comment makes you sad because one day you'll be that old woman in the clean vw, dubbin hard, and ppl will think you aren't.








*><* 

x2

You might be a dubber if it took everything you had not to flip out on a coworker when they called your mk 5 rabbit AND your mk 1 cabriolet a beetle. Then after you corrected him...he proceeded to say.."oh they're the same thing....junk"










_Modified by danijo8806 at 1:53 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (danijo8806)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danijo8806* »_You might be a dubber if it took everything you had not to flip out on a coworker when they called your mk 5 rabbit AND your mk 1 cabriolet a beetle. Then after you corrected him...he proceeded to say.."oh they're the same thing....junk"









...if that has nothing to do w you and you wanna punch that guy in the ribs.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_it'll be a while til I get it on my car cuz I'll have to get something made.

Order it on the intraweb. I can wait. Just don't forget.








*><*


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

im sure these have been said b4 but from my experience:
-You modify a part of ur vdub only becuase the OEM part broke and you decided that was the best time to upgrade. 
-Your VR6 12valves intake manifold and valve cover have been removed regularly to fix timing problems untill u finally buy a new timing chain kit.
-After you reinstall your tranny from replacing timing parts ur diff conveniently brakes because of excessive auto crossing :]
-When you turn the tires hit the inner fenders because ur ride is too low :]
-window regulators, oil pans, new tires, and fuses show up on credit/debit card statements monthly
-after ordering aprts off ebay and them sending u 2 right side lights, the wrong parts, different styled parts from what u have chosen, an array of ***** parts when u were 16, and obx "performance" (yea right) parts that dont even fit or do much of anything you finally stop using ebay and buy from real german/euro companies with parts made by people who own the same car as you


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_-You modify a part of ur vdub only becuase the OEM part broke and you decided that was the best time to upgrade. 


And you use an OEM part from a different VW/Audi model for the upgrade.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

...if you have a cabby in nw ohio and you finally fed your fast in a topless manner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

You are without a doubt an MK4 Dubbist if...
1) You ask your friend to eject the CD while your in dash cupholders are being used















2) You shake your head when other brand enthusiasts ask you why your motor 'ticks'
3) You refuse to even TRY to clean your ashtray area.
4) You get your timing belt and water pump changed every 50,000 miles
5) You get overwhelmed with potential problems if you ever experience 'limp' mode in a 1.8t
6) You no longer reply to new passengers asking: "do you have crayons in here?"
7) You have an epiphany every time you throw out and receive a fellow dubber's "v" or middle, ring and pinkey finger on the road.
You are without a doubt a vr6 dubber if:
1) You leave any location with your windows down and holding the RPM at 4k.
2) You panic if your timing chain sounds even the slightest bit different
3) Copy: You can identify a vr6 from any location and quickly pursue.
4) You are CONVINCED the vr6 is the most advanced 6 cylinder in the world.
5) You find it fitting any time it is 15 degrees outside.
6) You open the throttle in any tunnel.
Just a few I have learned in my experience with both!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (colabrese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colabrese* »_You are without a doubt an MK4 Dubbist if...
You ask your friend to eject the CD while your in dash cupholders are being used
















Or if you've upgraded to 20th-style between the seat cupholders and feel like royalty among mkiv owners because of this.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if you take the dub for service at the tuning shop, park out front, give 'em your keys and sit in the lounge. You hear a dub roar to life and spin around in a hurry, imagining what you might see, only to see your own dub pull off.








*><*


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you've upgraded to 20th-style between the seat cupholders and feel like royalty among mkiv owners because of this.








*><* 

Touche, my friend. BTW where can I get one for a reasonable price?
...and one last one: you KNOW you are a dubber when you are overcome with happiness (thinking you found what you want on vortex), and then having your dreams shattered by the ONE WORD AT THE END OF THE FS:: POST: AUTOMATIC.



_Modified by colabrese at 3:42 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (colabrese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colabrese* »_Touche, my friend. BTW where can I get one for a reasonable price?

I think I got the parts here.
If you're gonna bother, do yourself a favor, and buy the ebrake handle, too. I wish I had.
I think w the ebrake handle, the mod might've cost like $130. Worth every penny, and then some.
I was dropping massive drinks onto my pass-side floorboard regularly. Thank god for Monster Mats!








*><*


----------



## Mad_Hatter00 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

u might be a dubber if u change vw buses every 6 months just for that new look



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mad_Hatter00)*

if you'd give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a dub in a junkyard if it had a driver.
Fron another post of mine that def fits in here.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you've upgraded to 20th-style between the seat cupholders and feel like royalty among mkiv owners because of this.








*><* 

And you find it amusing that, including the dash cupholders you left in place, your mk4 now has more cupholders than a Eurovan.


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

If you laughed your a$$ off at a previous posters use of the word "dubbist"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_And you find it amusing that, including the dash cupholders you left in place, your mk4 now has more cupholders than a Eurovan.
















...if you love the bbc because, among other reasons, there is regularly a dub to be seen.
*><*


----------



## CrayonBox (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

..If you never think your VW will ever achieve a 10 rating


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CrayonBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrayonBox* »_..If you never think your VW will ever achieve a 10 rating









...if you don't care what other people might rate it because its _your_ vw, and is therefore, awesome.
*><*


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if you and your girlfriend constantly fight because you want her to get a VW


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supavr6lover* »_if you and your girlfriend constantly fight because you want her to get a VW

true true
hope its going better than me. She says I'm borderline annoying badgering her about a VW. Things are looking bleek. 
She is looking at looking at ANOTHER jeep. 
She has an 06 Limited and wants a new one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So far she's said IF she goes to a car it has to be AWD. (twin .:R's perhaps?)
She likes the G6. I'm thinking WTF?
Got her looking into the G35x so far. 
Although she says she llikes the S/C Ranger Rover! Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. OK $1,000 car payment. 
women. Too bad you can't trade em in for the new model.
***suggestion*** Vortex personals. Would make my life ALOT easier.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_***suggestion*** Vortex personals. Would make my life ALOT easier.

LMAO. It'd be 80 million horny boy dubbers and no girl dubbers posting.









*><*


----------



## nitroglycol (Feb 17, 2008)

if you are happy with your apartment, and can't really afford a house, but you start thinking about buying one so you have a garage to work on your car in.


----------



## CrayonBox (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...if you don't care what other people might rate it because its _your_ vw, and is therefore, awesome.
*><* 

I meant it will NEVER be a 10 in *YOUR* eyes. 
Constant perfectionist...


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
LMAO. It'd be 80 million horny boy dubbers and no girl dubbers posting.








*><* 

we could call guiness and set a record for biggest online sausagefest!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_we could call guiness and set a record for biggest online sausagefest!
















*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

if you already created a "SWM seeking SF into fixing mk1s" personal ad...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you already created a "SWM seeking SF into fixing mk1s" personal ad... 

OMG paste.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you attended the Frankfurt Motor Show just to see the Up! and SpaceUp!


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Some more:
(I know some of these have probably been said, but oh well)
- If you have painted, or wanted to paint, your VW another OEM color.
- If EVERYONE always fk's up your seats trying to get into the back
- If you sacrifice backwards vision just because that rear wiper delete looks so smooth
- If you've made more/better friends through Euro clubs than through school
And my girlfriend recently took a trip with her family to Austin,
she sent me a text that read:
"ZACH! Im so proud of myself, I can tell the difference between
a Jetta and a Golf by looking at the headlights at night!"
I was amazed. She's learning.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*

If all your workmates claim that your car is undriveable low and you're not even as low as some guys with a 60/40 cup kit...








Still 8 cm to the ground at the front lip... way too high.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

You come out of work and smile because with hella parking space all over the place there are 4 VW's parked next to each other in the employee only lot....they needed company?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_You come out of work and smile because with hella parking space all over the place there are 4 VW's parked next to each other in the employee only 
lot....they needed company?

Its like a pack of wolves.








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Its like a pack of wolves.








*><* 

just hopefully not a herd of sheep...


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you keep a roll of painter's tape around your shifter.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Holy crap, I made someone's sig.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You want to win the lottery not because you want a big house, a big car like a Ferrari or something... no, you just want to win it so you can quit your job to have more time for working on your dub while not having to worry about living expenses.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

If you think this








Is the coolest art installation ever.
(And you proceed to cut it out of ArtNEWS mag, scan it, host it, and post it here.















*><*


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

when your 50 year old parents ask how the "dub club" is going.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When your *extended* family threatens to buy you gift certificates to the local VW stealer's parts department.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_You want to win the lottery not because you want a big house, a big car like a Ferrari or something... no, you just want to win it so you can quit your job to have more time for working on your dub while not having to worry about living expenses.









I'd have a garage built so that I had climate (temp/humidity/etc) controlled environment for the collection of A1s, and aircooled VWs I'd surely have with a nearly limitless bank account. 
This garage would have lifts, wash/rinse bay, and a paint booth. 
mmmm if i had a beelyun dollars.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

^ and a fridge, no?


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_If you think this








Is the coolest art installation ever.
(And you proceed to cut it out of ArtNEWS mag, scan it, host it, and post it here.
















Or you right click and save it to files...


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

haha true story. she wont sell that damn honda!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (alexl0k0)*

When you're on a first name basis with the guys at the local stealership, even on the phone...sometimes I think the RoShamBo behind the counter, probably have caller-ID, too...
Or they know and remember each car you've owned...
Or they know your current setups on your current (and possible recent) cars without asking you...
Or they know your kid by her first name and give her VW stuff for her birthdays...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Or they know your kid by her first name and give her VW stuff for her birthdays...

Can I be your kid?








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Can I be your kid?








*><* 

You want to call him Daddy???


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_When you're on a first name basis with the guys at the local stealership, even on the phone...sometimes I think the RoShamBo behind the counter, probably have caller-ID, too...
Or they know and remember each car you've owned...
Or they know your current setups on your current (and possible recent) cars without asking you...
Or they know your kid by her first name and give her VW stuff for her birthdays...


It's already been mentioned in this thread, but... you might be a dubber if the stealership's cashier knows you by credit card number.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
It's already been mentioned in this thread, but... you might be a dubber if the stealership's cashier knows you by credit card number.

this one's been mentioned also but... when you visit the stealership the only person who walks away knowing something new is the salesman


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Can I be your kid?








*><* 








Dunno...she's 5 and wants a _little _sister, but she'd probably compromise for a big sister with a cool car...


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

when the term durty ...carries over into your personal hygiene....literally dirty


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_when the term durty ...carries over into your personal hygiene....literally dirty

I'm a dubber. And I'm sparkling clean.
*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I'm a dubber. And I'm sparkling clean.
*><* 

Inspection?


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (jjgti18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjgti18t* »_If you laughed your a$$ off at a previous posters use of the word "dubbist"









I like it more.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (colabrese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colabrese* »_I like it more.

Nah. Sucks.








*><*


----------



## Future Type R Owner (Mar 23, 2008)

idk if anyone said this but..
when you have to tell the people in the back seat of a jetta to open the handle twice to get out.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Future Type R Owner)*

If you come out to the parking lot at work at night and are clicking your Swiss Army key madly while standing at "your" car but can hear doors unlocking in the next tier, but not the car in front of you...which has slightly different (but also stock) wheels and no kid seat...


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

when u mistakenly hit the wrong speed dial number thinking ur calling ur girlfriend and the stealership answers.....and u impulsively buy some extra screws or clips. true story......basically u cant win when trying to call the girlfriend, even if u thought u were calling her


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

^ Cost you money either way...


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

got to hook up with one of the girls of your local GTG because she likes you and thinks youre sweet.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_got to hook up with one of the girls of your local GTG because she likes you and thinks youre sweet. 

You might be a dubber if you think that ^ only counts if she's a dubber.








(IDK abt y'all, but we have some hangers-on 'round these gtgs.)
*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You might be a dubber if you think that ^ only counts if she's a dubber.








(IDK abt y'all, but we have some hangers-on 'round these gtgs.)
*><* 

ugh, yes. annoying girlfriends that the guys drag alone that all they do is whine that they're bored and hungry and want to leave.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

If you open up the newest issue of a german VW magazine, spot a very nicely done MkIII, think "that's pretty co.. - WAIT A MINUTE? NICE DUBBERCHICK!!!" when you spot the beautiful female owner -> and then throw the magazine disgusted against the wall because they mention her boyfriend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Am I weird for doing this?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_If you open up the newest issue of a german VW magazine, spot a very nicely done MkIII, think "that's pretty co.. - WAIT A MINUTE? NICE DUBBERCHICK!!!" when you spot the beautiful female owner -> and then throw the magazine disgusted against the wall because they mention her boyfriend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Am I weird for doing this?









I think the magazine is weird for mentioning the boyfriend.
Seems like they might've got more sales by little dub boys hoping to snag a mkIII hottie.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

I think we should just admit that VW's turn some of us Very Much. 
MK3 GTI VR Supercharged-Wheres the bed!?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_MK3 GTI VR Supercharged-Wheres the bed!?

Bed? Some of us drive a hatchback.








Fold down the back seats. Instant bed.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Bed? Some of us drive a hatchback.








Fold down the back seats. Instant bed.








*><* 


I am so falling in love with you everytime we talk. By the way, you should text me again, i lost your number


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I am so falling in love with you everytime we talk.

LMAO. You can't http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me. I'm hooked up.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
LMAO. You can't http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me. I'm hooked up.








*><* 

Then dont play with my emotions


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
ugh, yes. annoying girlfriends that the guys drag alone that all they do is whine that they're bored and hungry and want to leave.

well, if someone would just be my girlfriend already, I wouldn't have to drag a non dub girl to any events...


----------



## mooshka (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

you might be a dubber if its come to the point were your mother calls you to tell you she saw a nice looking dub driving next to her and wondering if you know who they are...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mooshka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mooshka* »_you might be a dubber if its come to the point were your mother calls you to tell you she saw a nice looking dub driving next to her and wondering if you know who they are...

If you don't know who they are, but have seen said dub, and recognize it from the description, and remember where you spotted it.








*><*


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdry* »_
I am so falling in love with you everytime we talk. By the way, you should text me again, i lost your number


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_ LMAO. You can't me. I'm hooked up.



_Quote, originally posted by *3rdry* »_
Then dont play with my emotions










you know your a dubber when you have to resort to hitting on other dubbers on the tex





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vdubing_it_25 at 10:47 PM 4-21-2008_

_Modified by vdubing_it_25 at 10:47 PM 4-21-2008_

_Modified by vdubing_it_25 at 10:48 PM 4-21-2008_

_Modified by vdubing_it_25 at 10:49 PM 4-21-2008_


_Modified by vdubing_it_25 at 10:50 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

hahahahahahahahahaha
but seriously....
whats your number?


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_hahahahahahahahahaha
but seriously....
whats your number?

scott, shes too old for you....


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

you might be a dubber if you park like this... or a total jackass
take your pick








my baby always needs shade and space


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (su1man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *su1man* »_you might be a dubber if you park like this... or a total jackass

i call it epic parking so your car is always in an interesting position if you decide to take a photo of it at that second.
actually i think the above makes me a dubber


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (chrismkay3)*

When you park like an *******, it doesn't make you a dubber. It makes you an *******.








*><*


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_When you park like an *******, it doesn't make you a dubber. It makes you an *******.








*><* 

Quoted for truth.
Sorry Sulman.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (CFL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CFL_GTI* »_Quoted for truth.

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

this post has been modified by the church of scientology and
*><*

_Modified by su1man at 3:20 PM 4-23-2008_


_Modified by su1man at 3:20 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## gtgti (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_When you park like an *******, it doesn't make you a dubber. It makes you an *******.








*><* 

It's not like anyone lost a spot because of him, the lot is effing empty. Ease up xenafer.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (gtgti)*

lol nobody parks there its the end of the lot and theres a lot of pollen off that tree and my cars yellow so why not...shes just mad because she has to drive a battered reflex silver gti with *clear taillights*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

My statement was in general. Obviously.








Go back to your precious SE forum if you don't wanna keep w the thread, trolls.








*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

haha you say this like you own the place.. have a







and get over yourself. your not some mystical dubber


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *su1man* »_haha you say this like you own the place.. have a







and get over yourself. your not some mystical dubber









Uh. Have you even seen my signature?








*><*


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (su1man)*

this is like a soap opera. A really bad one though.
you might be a dubber if you find this lame. 
ish needed to be said. Flame on flamers.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (G60toR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60toR32* »_this is like a soap opera. A really bad one though.


haha your saying that like there is such a thing as a _good soap opera_








also I dont like indirect attacks, she provoked me. I was just posting and then bam the >< so to speak horns come out...
indirect attack not so indirect...








flame on.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

ok ok guys... calm down lets get back to the topic at hand...


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubing_it_25* »_ok ok guys... calm down lets get back to the topic at hand...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You might be a dubber if you try to get the "you might be a dubber if" thread back on topic...









I agree, use the PM, etc...


----------



## VW Stegen (Apr 23, 2008)

You know you're a dubber when:
1. Someone cracks a generic VW joke a little piece of you wilters and dies.
2. When you know you're check engine light bulb is burned out because it's not on!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VW Stegen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Stegen* »_You know you're a dubber when:
1. Someone cracks a generic VW joke a little piece of you wilters and dies.

Or when it doesn't even phase you, cause you have dub love.








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (VW Stegen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Stegen* »_2. When you know you're check engine light bulb is burned out because it's not on!

...if you feel like less of a dubber cuz ur mk3.5 cabby never gets a check engine light








in my defense, it's still stock since parts cost money and all...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_...if you feel like less of a dubber cuz ur mk3.5 cabby never gets a check engine light









Lucky!
*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Lucky!
*><* 

ha! send me parts or money and i'm sure that'll change


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

who needs a light to check their engine? I check it when the engine doesn't work.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

or just become a good mechanic because of owning these cars and then you'll know whats wrong by sound, smell, feel and everything in between


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

you just smile when you come out of work and your VW is among a cluster/row of other VW's under one of the lights in the lot...yeah, I 've mentioned before, but it happens a lot and they're always in different order...
And, there's no other cars with 10-15 spaces...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

...if you'd rather swelter and melt into your seats in 80 degree weather than put on the a/c and rob your engine of power.
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If you're driving past Home Despot, and see a Mk4 _Jetta_ with 11tybn 2x4s (read: _lumber_) sticking out of the driver's rear window... and *laugh your ass off*.








Sorry, I didn't get pics.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_If you're driving past Home Despot, and see a Mk4 _Jetta_ with 11tybn 2x4s (read: _lumber_) sticking out of the driver's rear window... and *laugh your ass off*.








Sorry, I didn't get pics.









You might be a dubber if you know exactly what this refers to.
... and know exactly where to find the original pic for reference:












_Modified by Rave Racer at 10:15 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*



Rave Racer said:


> You might be a dubber if you know exactly what this refers to.
> ... and know exactly where to find the original pic for reference:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you'd rather swelter and melt into your seats in 80 degree weather than put on the a/c and rob your engine of power.
*><* 

x infinity if you have a 1.6NA diesel...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

If you add all the stuff you have "planned" for your car to an online shopping cart only to realize the total is more than your car's book value.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If you add all the stuff you have "planned" for your car to an online shopping cart only to realize the total is more than your car's book value.

You got all the stuff you planned for your car into one site's shopping cart? I envy your shopping skills.
*><*


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If you add all the stuff you have "planned" for your car to an online shopping cart only to realize the total is more than your car's book value.

If you purchased your car for more than the car's book value. Or even it's original value.








Then you proceeded to tripple what you originally paid for it on mods and whatnot.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*

you know your a dubber when you own at least 2 dubs and consistantly have one or more of your friends dubs in your driveway undergoing some sort of repair or mod








you know your a dubber when you've conviced someone to buy a dub... like your parents or your girlfriend haha


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You got all the stuff you planned for your car into one site's shopping cart? I envy your shopping skills.
*><* 

Only because I've already got all of the stuff I can't get from ECS except for wheels.







The sad part is, the total cost of the things already done is considerably more than the stuff that still needs to be done.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_If you purchased your car for more than the car's book value. Or even it's original value.








Then you proceeded to tripple what you originally paid for it on mods and whatnot.
















You might be a diesel dubber if...
You purchased your car (my old Jetta) for more than four times the book value.
And that was a fair market value.
And you would've been better off buying a $300 gasser Mk2.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You know your are one, when your posting every time this thread pops up.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_You know your are one, when your posting every time this thread pops up.









Or when you'll dodge 10 other threads in the watched topics to get to this if someone bumps it.
*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

or when you dodge an entire regional forum to get to this if someone bumps it


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

Or when you dodge an entire regional forum for a slightly dif reason; but can't seem to get away completely.















*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

when you lust over any dub u c. lol


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

When you try to defend yourself that VW is the best to the whole CL. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Help me out


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_when you lust over any dub u c. lol

yessss. this sentiment explains my europlate


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_yessss. this sentiment explains my europlate









Which says what?
*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Which says what?
*><* 

"swooncity"


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you'd rather swelter and melt into your seats in 80 degree weather than put on the a/c and rob your engine of power.
*><* 

You swelter at _80_ degrees? 90, sure but _80?_


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

heres a geeky one, and only Firefox users might understand this one :\ but you might be a dubber if you've disabled adblock plus only on vortex so you can actually view the ad's and browse through the sponsored advertisers parts








or if your buddy list looks something like this


















_Modified by su1man at 9:41 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You swelter at _80_ degrees? 90, sure but _80?_









With the humidity over there? I can see that...
Just drive faster...more air to cool ya!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

I also have a category for dubbers on my aim list, but it isn't all swirly like that.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

I swelter at 80.
Funnily, my best friend is shivering at 70.
I don't think there's ever a time where we're BOTH comfortable with our surroundings.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*








its not much of a drive if you dont have a good amount of sweat on the back of your shirt







for me anyway.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

If you know who owns every vw/audi in your work parking lot and have talke to each of them abt their cars at one time or another.
*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if you avoid a main entrance to a place and take the side entrance, just to avoid scraping your valance, even if its inconvenient


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

You might be a DUBBER when you think that roof racks are cool


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

If your damn ****ing piece of **** car breaks a new part every week, now it's the goddamn driver's seat (well the lower part) and I wanted to drive to a show this sunday and I can't afford a new drivers seat since all the junkyards in my area are complete rip offs and new seats are damn expensive






















Piece of **** car, something in the front right wheel area is broken too, might be a wheel bearing, might be a drive shaft... also i discovered rust on one of the strut towers...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_If your damn ****ing piece of **** car breaks a new part every week, now it's the goddamn driver's seat (well the lower part) and I wanted to drive to a show this sunday and I can't afford a new drivers seat since all the junkyards in my area are complete rip offs and new seats are damn expensive






















Piece of **** car, something in the front right wheel area is broken too, might be a wheel bearing, might be a drive shaft... also i discovered rust on one of the strut towers...

Aww. I know the feeling. Hang in there! *hug, pat, pat.*
*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_If your damn ****ing piece of **** car breaks a new part every week, now it's the goddamn driver's seat (well the lower part) and I wanted to drive to a show this sunday and I can't afford a new drivers seat since all the junkyards in my area are complete rip offs and new seats are damn expensive






















Piece of **** car, something in the front right wheel area is broken too, might be a wheel bearing, might be a drive shaft... also i discovered rust on one of the strut towers...


it's a test, of your loyalty to the vw brand







you'll come out stronger.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (su1man)*

You start freaking out at work (inwardly) when the switchboard pages overhead: "Will the owner of a silver Volkswagen Passat wagon, license plate number 'wawawawaaawawawaaa' please call the operator" and realize it's not yours...but the your _coworkers _come looking for you..."Did you hear that page?"


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

if you have done every "what the people want" poll.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if you have done every "what the people want" poll.
















If you haven't, because you will never sell your current dub in favor of a new one.
*><*


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if...
You're casually driving up 95 with your best friend (non-dubber) and you spot a modded dub and she says "Go ahead dude, do what you do! We don't have to take our exit, we can take another one so you two can play!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








That a girl!! Soon enough she'll be 'one of us' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Mieka_GTI)*

when you're proud of your gf cuz she finally hit the gear kickdown in your [autotragic] cabby. now she understands
she's finally coming to the dark side


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

You might be a dubber if...
... you rather stay home and work on you dub all night long while your friends are out having fun... (this was me last night)








... you get really pissed when the cars behind you dont slow down when you get to a bump and they almost hit you and after that they flip you off.


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (alexl0k0)*

You know that you're raising a dubber when you've spent the better part of a day arguing over the issue of BIG bumpers vs. small red stripes. 
He made a few good points, for a 7yr old.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (C.S Bishop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.S Bishop* »_You know that you're raising a dubber when you've spent the better part of a day arguing over the issue of BIG bumpers vs. small red stripes. 
He made a few good points, for a 7yr old.


If you really, really wish you were privvy to that conversation for some reason.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

^ Or if you've been having similar conversations like that with your daughter...since _before _she spoke "words"...and she's now a 5yo.
She says occasionally: "Why do we have to take the big wagon today (Passat)? I want to go in the noisy car (16V GLI)..."


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You own a child seat that matches your interior and you don't even have kids of your own.(Red/black mk4 sportcloth) 
Bought it to haul my nephew in the GTI.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (su1man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *su1man* »_
it's a test, of your loyalty to the vw brand







you'll come out stronger.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The only thing this is testing is the depths of my wallet. It failed the test. I'm sad to do this but I'm going to sell my Golf. I love the car to bits but right now I just can't afford a car that is as unreliable as this one at the moment.

You're a dubber if you buy a different brand of car but are already making plans for getting a nice dub once you have a better paying job in 2 to 3 years. Mhhhh... something with a VR...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_I'm sad to do this but I'm going to sell my Golf. I love the car to bits but right now I just can't afford a car that is as unreliable as this one at the moment.

Traitor! 
I'm taking your quote out of my sig!
Just kidding.








That quote is a 10.
*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

My idea of Planned Parenthood is telling my lovers that they have to respect the car as my first love. This will work until I find someone that will love me for me


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

^ hehe
.. you might be a dubber if your requirements for marriage include driving a VW (I've even got specific models/years in mind.







, I know)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_My idea of Planned Parenthood is telling my lovers that they have to respect the car as my first love. This will work until I find someone that will love me for me










It doesn't count if she loves you for your car?















*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if you've spent a fair amount of the day wrapped up in a videogame (in this case, pokemon), and you feel bad cause you haven't spent the same amt of time as normal thinking abt dubs.









*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Earlier today I was actually thinking about fitting a VW emblem to the hood of my new BMW E36. But I think that would be overkill in strangeness.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

if you buy monster mats and cant get over how good they smell every time you step in the car


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_You might be a DUBBER when you think that roof racks are cool

guilty 
even though i have not put mine on


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_My idea of Planned Parenthood is telling my lovers that they have to respect the car as my first love. This will work until I find someone that will love me for me









i can relate


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I know it's been said, but if you've ever lost sleep cuz you were too busy/exciting thinking about one of your projects, or even a potential project you might have in the future.


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_Earlier today I was actually thinking about fitting a VW emblem to the hood of my new BMW E36. But I think that would be overkill in strangeness.
















I was thinking about badging my moms 03' Toyota corolla cause its reflex silver


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you've spent a fair amount of the day wrapped up in a videogame (in this case, pokemon)*><* 

Oh so you're 12 then?








When your friends look at you like you're crazy when you ask them the year of the a/c beetle they spotted. "Well was the windshield curved?" -"I don't know, it was a beetle!"


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if...
your friends always ask you how to adjust the seats
you intentionally park with other vws
you lets other vws go in traffic


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ChMKIVplay)*

...if you've convinced your father that VW is better than honda and today he pulled down the driveway in his brand new candy white .:r32! woot, another one converted.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (wiSCOnsinTerror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiSCOnsinTerror* »_Oh so you're 12 then?

















...if you get a chance to play GTA IV and you can't help but look for dubs everywhere, like you do in real life.
*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 10:47 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## wiSCOnsinTerror (Dec 14, 2006)

ok that's better


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_








...if you get a chance to play GTA IV and you can't help but look for dubs everywhere, like you do in real life.
*><* 

_Modified by xenniferx at 10:47 PM 5-6-2008_

Or you have the PC version of San Andreas and you've replaced nearly every vehicle in the game with VWs and Audis.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Or you have the PC version of San Andreas and you've replaced nearly every vehicle in the game with VWs and Audis.

Or if the entire reason you own a golf in the 1st place is cause while playing GTA: SA, you found a Golf by the airport and thought it was so fun to drive, you went out and bought one.















*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)

the rabbits are fun too


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)

You might be a dubber if you think that sounds like one HELL of a night!
*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)

Either your grammar sucks or I just don't understand... but alas, I've never owned a GTI that I drove. I have had sex in the back of my Jetta though.... I married that girl.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)

You're 28-years-old and you are still having sex in the back of your car? What happened? Was your mom home or something?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I have had sex in the back of my Jetta though.... I married that girl.









GOOD WORK!








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You're 28-years-old and you are still having sex in the back of your car? What happened? Was your mom home or something?

How else are you supposed to show the car you love it?








I don't care how you slice it, sex in a dub is hot.
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
How else are you supposed to show the car you love it?








I don't care how you slice it, sex in a dub is hot.
*><* 

Remind me not to buy a car from you without having the upholstery redone.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Remind me not to buy a car from you without having the upholstery redone.









No reminding necessary, as I'll never sell my GTI.








*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
You're 28-years-old and you are still having sex in the back of your car? What happened? Was your mom home or something?

HAHAHHA NO!
Make up sex. You can never predict where or when. Plus, I had a final like half and hour later. I think I did pretty well on both accounts by the way. You know, just in case you are wondering HAHAHAHAHAH








Tinted Windows and Black Interior.Classy and sleazy all at the same time. 


_Modified by 3rdtry at 11:52 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
How else are you supposed to show the car you love it?








I don't care how you slice it, sex in a dub is hot.
*><* 


Everytime this lady post, she makes me smile. Thanks for always havin my back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You might be a dubber if you think that sounds like one HELL of a night!
*><* 

HIGH FIVE!


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

By the way. Im 25 I dont know why that says 28


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I just had sex in the back of my GTI. I think I bet all of you hands down (Excuse the pun)

GTI is nice... but a Cabriolet allows for rollbar tricks.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
GTI is nice... but a Cabriolet allows for rollbar tricks.









True, unless the GTI has a full cage and five point harnesses. (Just sounds dirty as hell in that context doesn't it?)


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
GTI is nice... but a Cabriolet allows for rollbar tricks.









first off, I seriously lol'd. 
second, does anyone have the "this conversation is worthless without pics" smilie?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_Everytime this lady post, she makes me smile. Thanks for always havin my back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any time!








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_first off, I seriously lol'd. 
second, does anyone have the "this conversation is worthless without pics" smilie?

It took some creative googling. But:








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

^ There's an animated one on PassatWorld. Actually, there's way more and way better emoticons there...
Here, feel free to reuse, recycle, etc...



_Modified by flygliii at 8:04 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
GTI is nice... but a Cabriolet allows for rollbar tricks.









if you keep two pair of handcuffs in ur cabby for said occasions
soon as i borrow somone's camera fone i'll share


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if you keep two pair of handcuffs in ur cabby for said occasions

OMG my new stalker got so much scarier just then.















*><*


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
True, unless the GTI has a full cage and five point harnesses. (Just sounds dirty as hell in that context doesn't it?)









GTI = roof
Cabriolet = roofless; sky's the limit


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

...If you consider taking the long way home cause there's an embankment of windows along the street and you can see your car go by.








*><*


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

...when its raining out. you have to open the hatch to open a door from the inside to get in cuz both handles are broken and you refuse to leave a window open in bad weather.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

You know you're a dubber if:
- you painted your car yourself and it still looks amazing
- you turn off your dub in a drive through so they can just hear your order
- if your girlfriend tries to sell her significantly better car to get one like yours
- you spent twice as much on your upgrades than what you paid for the dub
- you pull out your ash tray so you could have a cupholder
- you have more pictures of your dub on the phone than contact numbers
- you can tell someone everything you've done to it yourself and how long it took you to
- the nicest thing in your car is the cd player that you take out every time you leave, but you leave your door unlocked cuz there is nothing else to steal


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (EuroTrashin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTrashin* »_
- you have more pictures of your dub on the phone than contact numbers


Background wallpaper is my 'rocco.
Photo associated with all my contacts are pics of their dubs instead of them.
FTW, ringtone is a VR6 revving.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Background wallpaper is my 'rocco.
Photo associated with all my contacts are pics of their dubs instead of them.
FTW, ringtone is a VR6 revving.

Nice!
I have the gti as the menu backgrounds, and as the power-saving, keylock background.
And its so hard to make your pics go on there. You have to make a .txt file w all this code on it and rename it whatever the old file was called. Its a big PITA, but worth it for my dub!
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Definitely a dubber that goes through all that ^...Done that with pics of our kid but not the cars...


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

if you plan on actually using the "Economic Stimulus Check" from the government to stimulate the economy by buying car parts








that would work the opposite of its intended use if i bought the parts from europe wouldn't it...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if you plan on actually using the "Economic Stimulus Check" from the government to stimulate the economy by buying car parts









Check.
Tail lights and new stereo.








*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Check.
Tail lights and new stereo.








*><* 

exhaust system


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
exhaust system

pads, rotors all around; 5qt of castrol syntec; khumo ecstas
(it's cheap and it works)


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

you might be a dubber if u are still trying to think of a new comment to type that hasn't been said in a 70+ page thread..


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_
pads, rotors all around; 5qt of castrol syntec; khumo ecstas
(it's cheap and it works)

2.0 16V Block and Mega Squirt Setup with fuel rail. Though it's all used so technically I'm stimulating someone else who can stimulate the economy.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

... if you just bought a BMW two weeks ago because your previous VW was just too unrealiable to keep as a DD and are already thinking about how to scrounge up enough money to get one as a project car - even though your new BMW is not yet completely paid for and you also have some expensive plans in terms of suspensions and wheels for it.
I'm currently thinking MkII Golf/Jetta or MkII or MkIII Polo.
Gah, it's a freaking sickness, I tell you.










_Modified by Dr.AK at 1:40 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

...you just won't let a VW die...


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
I'm currently thinking MkII Golf/Jetta or MkII or *MkIII Polo.
* 
_Modified by Dr.AK at 1:40 AM 5-18-2008_
 
.. if you're envious of another dubber because they actually have the OPTION of having a polo


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

^^ x2 .. sigh.

... if your long-term financial goals are built around what cars/projects you want (i'd venture to say this applies to 99% of the vortex hahah)
.. if you go to any shows/gtgs in a 3-hour radius because you get bummed not seeing enough vw's on the road in your hometown


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

...if you feel like you hit the jackpot, cause you saw 3 hot dubs in/around a gas station on the way home from work one day.
*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you feel like you hit the jackpot, cause you saw 3 hot dubs in/around a gas station on the way home from work one day.
*><* 

Or, because you saw two Mark V R32s on one block within minutes of each other - then kick yourself later because you only photographed one of them!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Or, because you saw two Mark V R32s on one block within minutes of each other - then kick yourself later because you only photographed one of them!









Can't share your enthusiasm, there. Sorry.
*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_

... if your long-term financial goals are built around what cars/projects you want (i'd venture to say this applies to 99% of the vortex hahah)
.. if you go to any shows/gtgs in a 3-hour radius because you get bummed not seeing enough vw's on the road in your hometown

you said it best my man.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_you said it best my man.









I thought eudorrra was a chick.








*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*









add "you might be a dubber if you get mistaken for a dude on the internet because of where you post" lol


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_








add "you might be a dubber if you get mistaken for a dude on the internet because of where you post" lol









Same here, even though my name is clearly Jennifer.








*><*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
Or, because you saw two Mark V R32s on one block within minutes of each other - then kick yourself later because you only photographed one of them!









i agree with xennifer because there's one in my garage


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Wow. Your garage is HUGE!
*><*


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

I kid, I kid. Saw this today and thought of this thread.


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
i agree with xennifer because there's one in my garage

















and i get to drive both of ur mkV's :]


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_Wow. Your garage is HUGE!
*><* 

haha i wish. the garage is too messy and there's also a honda and i didn't want to put my flame suit on
and vr it's only because you're special http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 2:38 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*

if
your tax returns go to parts
youve learned to live with a CEL


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_haha i wish. the garage is too messy and there's also a honda and i didn't want to put my flame suit on

If it makes you feel better, besides the dub, I have a Hyundai.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey, I once had a riced out Honda.
http://my.opera.com/bhtooefr/a...97304
I wish the VW grille didn't interfere with opening the hood, because, honestly, that double identity crisis would've been too much.








(And, because it was a grille from a Mk2, I *HAD* to zip-tie it on.







)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Hey, I once had a riced out Honda.


That's not rice. That's exactly how all Hondas should be treated.
Pg. 71 PWN3D


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, I agree.
So did everyone else at that GTG that I took it to.
Which is why it got riced out.
At a VW GTG.


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

...you just won't let a VW die...
Mines been sitting up for over two years not running. It'll be a drag car one day.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
2.0 16V Block and Mega Squirt Setup with fuel rail. Though it's all used so technically I'm stimulating someone else who can stimulate the economy.

to update my previous comment: front pads and rotors, khumo ecstas, and a bottle of syntec. rears destroyed themselves over the holiday weekend _and the pads werent even cashed._







ended up replacing pads rotors and a goddamn caliper before the stim check. not exactly hard, just damn greasy.
on that note
...if you skipped a family bbq for wrench time for your dub and a case of beer
by the way, don't buy 'duralast' pads no matter how broke you are


_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 8:10 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

you buy about 4 NONE working Dubs and keep them all at your house not ever fixxing them because you still havent even finished your first project...
LMAO!!!
WTF am i gonna do with my MKII GLI????


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_you buy about 4 NONE working Dubs and keep them all at your house not ever fixxing them because you still havent even finished your first project...
LMAO!!!
WTF am i gonna do with my MKII GLI????

Sounds familiar:


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

...if you feel sad for all the dubs in the above pic, and want to help them all.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you feel sad for all the dubs in the above pic, and want to help them all.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If you know better, but still want to?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_you buy about 4 NONE working Dubs and keep them all at your house not ever fixxing them because you still havent even finished your first project...


I had better get busy. Only three out of the six are currently dead.


----------



## Kate1Point8 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Sounds familiar:









aw so sad


----------



## Kate1Point8 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Kate1Point8)*

at least they keep eachother company


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you feel sad for all the dubs in the above pic, and want to help them all.








*><* 

You are in luck!!! For donations to the Dub Relief Fund or DRF please contact me off list. I promise to put at least two of the poor starving children.. er dubs in a magazine of some sort. It only costs $.75 per day, that's less then a cup of coffee. Act now!!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Note to self: Almost out of Free Trade shade grown Organic small batch family farmed hand picked locally roasted low acid extra dark half decaf half double-caf light coffee beans...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Uh. What?
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

^^^ regarding the "less than a cup of coffee" in the DRF...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Oh. Right.
Wow, was that a stretch!









*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_Oh. Right.
Wow, was that a stretch!








*><* 

Yah.... just a little.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

...if you noticed the dub in this video immediately, even though there's only like one second of it.
><


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

^ At the very end, right? 

I like the Citroen, shown twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_^ At the very end, right? 

I like the Citroen, shown twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah.
When I was 4-5 y/o, I lived in Germany cause Daddy was in the Army. We had a baby blue Citroen. I LOVED that car.
*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My in-laws in France have one but it's a newer model, I forget which, though...


----------



## asfixiate (Jun 4, 2008)

3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.
That's quite funny. I actually have 2 black Jettas. 1 03 and 1 01. Side by side the only noticeable differences is one has rims and one has sunroof. I'm planning on buying them all because I'm sad they changed the design so much.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (asfixiate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asfixiate* »_I'm planning on buying them all because I'm sad they changed the design so much.

Amen, brother. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*><*


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Theres a better trailer out there, but if you notice that theres a golf/gti in this you might be a dubber.
Sure, the car might be a little too fast and furious for you guys, but at about 1:45 you can hear the distinct whine of an unsilenced lysholm charger.. thats a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_Theres a better trailer out there, but if you notice that theres a golf/gti in this you might be a dubber.
Sure, the car might be a little too fast and furious for you guys, but at about 1:45 you can hear the distinct whine of an unsilenced lysholm charger.. thats a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book

I think that movie looks awesome, personally.








I didnt see the golf, though.
><


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I think that movie looks awesome, personally.








I didnt see the golf, though.
><

At 0:52 you see what looks like a polished 2.0l head and at 0:57 you see taillights and glimpses of the car as the protagonist races it (if I spoke french, it might make more sense to me).
Theres another trailer I saw on the g60 forums, but the link escapes me for the time being


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_At 0:52 you see what looks like a polished 2.0l head and at 0:57 you see taillights and glimpses of the car as the protagonist races it (if *I spoke French*, it might make more sense to me).

I do and they speak not of the Golf or VW in the trailer. Good catch, though!!! 
Seems it's his main ride though, eh? He's basically trying to raise money to fund a heart transplant for his wife in Québec, but I thought all that was socialized up there?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_At 0:52 you see what looks like a polished 2.0l head and at 0:57 you see taillights and glimpses of the car as the protagonist races it 

Ok. I'll have to watch again when I get to a real computer.
*><*


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Ok. I'll have to watch again when I get to a real computer.
*><* 

FOUND IT... definitely a lysholm
More racing
And I stand corrected, its an mkii 16v with the lysholm kit


_Modified by rperucki at 10:49 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*

wow. this movie looks awesome as hell.
They don't have it listed on netflix!








How am I ever going to see it?








><


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_wow. this movie looks awesome as hell.
They don't have it listed on netflix!








How am I ever going to see it?








><

Don't bother, it's a very poorly written love movie trying to be an action flick. After 25 mins I couldn't take anymore so I walked out, wasn't the only one who did either .............. and for the record I had free tickets and still felt like I was riped off


----------



## 1badMKII (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (turbodube)*

...you've used the restroom at VWoA. seriously, i was there yesterday for a big car show.. (motorstadt V)


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (1badMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badMKII* »_...you've used the restroom at VWoA. seriously, i was there yesterday for a big car show.. (motorstadt V)

You might me a dubber if you think this is a lucky bastage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*

You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.[/QUOTE]
I hate that


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*

Or, you cringe when people shut your doors too hard...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Or, you cringe when people shut your doors too hard...









YES oh man i swear my doorlock broke because people think theyre bmw doors or something








You might be a dubber if you describe plumbing issues as "my toilet is idling funny, like my golf sounds in the winter" 


_Modified by eudorrra at 3:28 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (1badMKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badMKII* »_...you've used the restroom at VWoA. seriously, i was there yesterday for a big car show.. (motorstadt V)

...you've used the restroom at the Autostadt in Wolfsburg. Seriously, I was there in January.


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Or, you cringe when people shut your doors too hard...









YEPP!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

My goal when I go to Germany next month is now officially to use the bathroom at as many VW factories/etc as possible lol


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmk2vr* »_You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

You know, if you're riding girls in your car, I don't think YOU have much regard for your interior, either.


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

I'm getting good at this.
You might be a dubber if you notice the Jetta "GTI" in the movie Hot Fuzz (About 12:30 in)


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_I'm getting good at this.
You might be a dubber if you notice the Jetta "GTI" in the movie Hot Fuzz (About 12:30 in)

or the mkIV jetta in the new LG commercial.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_or the mkIV jetta in the new LG commercial.

That one is the worst. It takes me by surprise every time I see it.
"Oh a Jetta! Oh yeah, I knew that."
Next time:
"Oh a Jetta! Oh yeah, I knew that."








*><*


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
That one is the worst. It takes me by surprise every time I see it.
"Oh a Jetta! Oh yeah, I knew that."
Next time:
"Oh a Jetta! Oh yeah, I knew that."








*><* 

Me too! I always tell my friends about it. I think they're getting tired of it.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rperucki)*

Same here.
"You said that last time!"
It was a nice choice for a scary car chasing you down the st in a dark alley. Those headlights look so menacing.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Or the Golf in the very beginning of Mr. Bean's Holiday whatever else it was called movie


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

It would be even better if there was a mean ass boser.
YMBAD if you would gladly sell body parts off to get into that clean ass C thats for sale







I hate this economy.


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

there are a few beater jettas in Rendition


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

So I am giving a guy a test ride in my 91 GLI that is for sale. The guy really likes it and I explain that driving down the highway really isnt the best place to test drive a VW, we should hit the twisty roads cuz my GLI handles like no other. So he says to me, "will it beat a Honda?". I just laughed at his ignorance....
Future Dubber right there.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_
Me too! I always tell my friends about it. I think they're getting tired of it. 

x2


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*

When you talk about you Dub like its a girlfriend 
When you skip town to come back and are so happy to see her
She makes you smile like nothing else
You consider getting a VW tattoo


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_You consider getting a VW tattoo

Do it.
*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

heh join the club


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_ 
You consider getting a VW tattoo


im thinking about getting that bunny that is my avatar.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

...you want to renovate one of your rooms, but because that would cost money you could spend on your car, you decide to go the cheap way - with slapping (mostly) VW posters all over it, yay!
    
I'm happy now.








Well no, not really. I'd be truly happy if those were in my driveway instead of my walls.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

if vwvortex is your home page


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if vwvortex is your home page

Bah! If the watched topics list is your homepage.








*><*


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Bah! If the watched topics list is your homepage.








*><* 

i never thought of that!
thats brilliant!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Bah! If the watched topics list is your homepage.








*><* 

Hardcore.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_i never thought of that!
thats brilliant!

Thanks!









_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Hardcore.

That's what they tell me.








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 3:29 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmk2vr* »_
You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.

I hate that







[/QUOTE]
haha ya!!! So true.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Brimjolt)*

I wonder if your other 275 posts were that big a mess.








Let's have some standards, shall we?








*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 10:32 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## duffney06 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_When you talk about you Dub like its a girlfriend

I lol for about 5 minutes. All my friends (guys and girls) know that even though Jack the Black Jetta is a guys name I treat my car like a girlfriend.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmk2vr* »_You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no *reguard *for your interior.
I hate that









You mean Scotchguard? Dang, you're hella demanding...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You put a political campaign sticker on your car, but go to great lengths to find one that matches the car's color scheme. Then, slap it on at a funky angle in true dubber fashion.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (hotvwcurves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot


all of these remind me of me and my car...every one i read i just laugh and nodd my head.lol


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.AK* »_
...you've used the restroom at the Autostadt in Wolfsburg. Seriously, I was there in august.









and want to go back this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

LMAO. This restroom is the new dubber vacation spot.








*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

We should organize a Vortex GTG there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

It might be kinda tight in there.








And embarrassing if someone actually has to use the facilities.








*><*


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
You mean Scotchguard? Dang, you're hella demanding...

Scotchguard won't do anything for the aluminum trim.....


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xabion)*

you know you're a dubber when your gf has a dream about you dub-spotting. 
she wakes me up at 3am and said "i had this horrible dream you cut your hand off! i was all freaking out asking if you were okay and all you could say was 'hey look, a mkII jetta'"


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (baupfhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baupfhor* »_You know youre a dubber when...

You keep your whole tool box in the trunk, along with hydraulic jack.

_Modified by baupfhor at 7:14 PM 11-14-2005_

Thats me


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_you know you're a dubber when your gf has a dream about you dub-spotting. 
she wakes me up at 3am and said "i had this horrible dream you cut your hand off! i was all freaking out asking if you were okay and all you could say was 'hey look, a mkII jetta'"

Hahahaha. Awesome!








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vdubmk2vr)*

You might be a dubber if you call people in unmodded dubs, "Normies."
You might be a dubber if you waved to a Normie today, got an enthustiastic wave back, and felt warm and fuzzy as though you'd done a good deed.








*><*


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

I remember seeing a movie as a kid, back in the late 80's early 90's, filled with 4dr MK2 Golf Syncros, it had a lifted (like a bigfoot) Country with horns on the hood and I remember one car drove sideways at some point and another had small rockets (all the cars in the race had some sort of crazy gizmo on them). IIRC the plot correctly, it was 2 brothers and one sister who had to win a crazy race called _Fire and Ice_ in the Alps in order to get their inheritance. Now I've googled Fire and Ice, VW Golf movies etc but didn't find anything, I also think it was a European flick








You might be a dubber if you lose sleep and keep racking your brain trying to remember the title of the movie you saw as a kid with all the crazy MK2s in it








If you know the title, post it and help a fellow dubber get his sanity back


----------



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if....

1.you have an E-Brick instead of a E-brake (rear disc)
2.you try to find the smallest speed bump to see if you scrape
3.you can barely hold two adults in your dub without rubbing
4.you have to use stacked 1" wood slats to fit the jack under it
( ___ -----)
5.you see who can fit the smallest wheel and tyre combo on their dub


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_I remember seeing a movie as a kid, back in the late 80's early 90's, filled with 4dr MK2 Golf Syncros, it had a lifted (like a bigfoot) Country with horns on the hood and I remember one car drove sideways at some point and another had small rockets (all the cars in the race had some sort of crazy gizmo on them). IIRC the plot correctly, it was 2 brothers and one sister who had to win a crazy race called _Fire and Ice_ in the Alps in order to get their inheritance. Now I've googled Fire and Ice, VW Golf movies etc but didn't find anything, I also think it was a European flick








You might be a dubber if you lose sleep and keep racking your brain trying to remember the title of the movie you saw as a kid with all the crazy MK2s in it








If you know the title, post it and help a fellow dubber get his sanity back









Well, I did a search on IMDB, the only one that'd be in the right time frame (it came out in 1991, IIRC, the Golf Country came out in 1989,) that doesn't say it's NOT that, is "Ogien i lód." (Polish (yes, Polish) for Fire and Ice.)
But, it doesn't say anything. There's no plot synopsis at all, or anything else.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

I'll try and check this out, at least now the clerk won't be looking at me like I'm a lunatic








Have a free six pack of Canadian e-beers on me


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_I remember seeing a movie as a kid, back in the late 80's early 90's, filled with 4dr MK2 Golf Syncros, it had a lifted (like a bigfoot) Country with horns on the hood and I remember one car drove sideways at some point and another had small rockets (all the cars in the race had some sort of crazy gizmo on them). IIRC the plot correctly, it was 2 brothers and one sister who had to win a crazy race called _Fire and Ice_ in the Alps in order to get their inheritance. Now I've googled Fire and Ice, VW Golf movies etc but didn't find anything, I also think it was a European flick








You might be a dubber if you lose sleep and keep racking your brain trying to remember the title of the movie you saw as a kid with all the crazy MK2s in it








If you know the title, post it and help a fellow dubber get his sanity back









I remember this movie but very vaguely. It was a comedy I thought but it wasn't about the cars, it was just a race that happened to have a leg that included cars. I remember this because the part where the one that drives sideways, he was parallel parking the car so he could get out and get onto the next stage faster. I thought I remembered it had Roger Moore in it so I looked him up.
Feuer, Eis & Dynamit
this is the name of a Movie he was in that fits what I remember and the description you give about the name released in 1990. If I remember right I saw it in french while visiting France so I don't remember any of the dialogue at all. To summarize, you're not crazy and yes I also have thought of this movie but it's taken a back seat to another child hood favourite full of bad guy 911's driving fast in European mountains (totally sweet scene btw) called Condor Man, which I thought starred Gene Wilder, but when I looked it up, I guess not. I have no idea who that dude is! Either way, there's a bunch of those old movies that were never classic hits but I want them for my collection. Speed Zone and CannonBall runs I and II, among others. Keep researching and let me know if this rings a bell.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You might be a dubber if.....
Oh man, I'm awesome







:
Fire, Ice and Dynamite







:
http://www.videodetective.com/...=3897
Dub content, Milka sponsored MK2 through a train and Golf Country into some powerlines







.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Oh man, I'm awesome







:


Yes you are, here you go, a 12 pack of Canadian e-beers


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_
Yes you are, here you go, a 12 pack of Canadian e-beers
































































































Sweet!! Home brewed. I'll drink it even though I don't like beer, just because it's from home. I'm more of a rummy actually.







cheers.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Sweet!! Home brewed. I'll drink it even though I don't like beer, just because it's from home. I'm more of a rummy actually.







cheers.








blah, I read this whole thing about this movie:
http://www.jabootu.com/acolytes/jason/fid.htm
CAUTION!!! LONG!!! I was 13 when it came out so considering that, maybe the slapstick was funnier then.


----------



## jjgti18t (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

That movie looks awsome. Old school backcountry snowboarder throws the 3.


----------



## rzarector569 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (jjgti18t)*

You know your a dubber if
Your father had a rabbit as a kid, crashed it, stripped it and left the parts for his future son to rebuild one day.
Your cluster looks like the 4th of July.
You push the FUNK switch everytime you start your car.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (rzarector569)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rzarector569* »_You know your a dubber if
Your father had a rabbit as a kid, crashed it, stripped it and left the parts for his future son to rebuild one day.



or your father had a 67 beetle, 75 rabbit swallowtail and a 84 rabbit gti them made the turn to the dark side (honda) and it took you getting a rabbit to make him realize his love of the dub and purchase an r32








everyone follow that?


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

... you list "Volkswagens" in the random list of interests at the bottom of your resume. eeep


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (rzarector569)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rzarector569* »_You know your a dubber if
Your father had a rabbit as a kid, crashed it, stripped it and left the parts for his future son to rebuild one day.


no, but he gave me a "porsche" [read: shift knob from an 80's 911] for my 16'th bday

_Quote, originally posted by *rzarector569* »_
Your cluster looks like the 4th of July.


permanent: abs, coolant, brake








occasional: fuel, CEL, turn signal


----------



## rzarector569 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_
no, but he gave me a "porsche" [read: shift knob from an 80's 911] for my 16'th bday
permanent: abs, coolant, brake








occasional: fuel, CEL, turn signal









haha i'm alway forced to listen to the you have problems tone when i turn on my dub.
Permanent: brake. coolant. windshield fluid lol. and the usual CEL








Occaisional: Long term fuel trim bank 2. CEL shuts off.(0ccasionally). abs. bootlid open. though it is closed.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rzarector569)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rzarector569* »_bootlid open. though it is closed. 
















Amen!
I have to slam the piss out of my hatch door to get the light out, and to get the alarm to beep that its armed.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

When the Audi R8 in the latest Sprint commercial tears out at full tilt, the exhaust note makes you stop what you're doing and smile a devious little grin.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

When your wife (while driving a BMW) says she wants another VW for the next car..... a couple months later we drive home in a new Passat.







I love her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

if you have sold yourself for sex to buy parts.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if you have sold yourself for sex to buy parts.









Ladies and gentlemen, WE HAVE A WINNER.








*><*


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if you have sold yourself for sex to buy parts.
















i see what you did there

_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_When the Audi R8 in the latest Sprint commercial tears out at full tilt, the exhaust note makes you stop what you're doing and smile a devious little grin.

x2 just stop what I am doing so i can get a glimpse of it


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

YouTube link?
(TTIWWV.)


----------



## rshackle32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x4Oi_Zg3DLY


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

you know your a dubber if you have to get a job at a local dealership/auto parts store for the parts price cut. and after your bill...your paycheck is $300....S****Y DEAL!


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

when you notice the time is 3:37 and you think of a particular 2002 GTI.


----------



## rperucki (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_when you notice the time is 3:37 and you think of a particular 2002 GTI. 

When I had my 20ae, I always somehow caught the clock at 3:37. It made me think I bought the wrong car


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (rperucki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rperucki* »_
When I had my 20ae, I always somehow caught the clock at 3:37. It made me think I bought the wrong car

it's the spirit of volkswagen talking to you


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

You know your a dubber when you just buy new coilovers and your already pretty low but you can't stop touching it because you have more threads left


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*

...when you go to a 16 Volt concert, pull into the parking area, chat up the guy you pay for parking, who's in a silver mkiv jetta vr, and you get the, "special Volkswagen rate," of $3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
He said, "gotta look out for my fellow Volkswagen people."








*><*


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

... you bought your car 5/29/08 and you have 2500 miles on the ODO already


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dieselraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselraver* »_... you bought your car 5/29/08 and you have 2500 miles on the ODO already









you bought your car 5-10-07 and you have 22k miles on the ODO. lol.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

...if you bought your car abt 3 yrs ago w 70k miles on, and now you have 131k miles on.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You see a house with poured-concrete lion sculptures and a bonded-marble fountain - or is it the other way around? - and you think to yourself, "What bad taste these people have!"
Then you see an immaculate classic Beetle with historic-car plates in their driveway and you take back what you said.


----------



## Token (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

....when driving by department store front windows, you look at yourself driving in the reflection


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Token)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Token* »_....when driving by department store front windows, you look at yourself driving in the reflection

HAHA thats really sad, thats me all the way


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Token)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Token* »_....when driving by department store front windows, you look at yourself driving in the reflection

Or
...if you've memorized all the banks of windows you can see yourself driving by in on your normal route to work, and time it so no cars are in the lanes beside you so you can see your car drive by without anything between you and the glass in several spots on your route daily.








*><*


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (prawnstar)*

...if you wish you had $500 to waste on this, but you know if you had the money, you'd spend it on your car, instead.
*><*


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you bought your car abt 3 yrs ago w 70k miles on, and now you have 131k miles on.








*><* 

nah, if you saved up all your pennies over 20 years to get a VW brand new and NOW, you're at 150k and no matter how often it breaks (usually due to your own demise) you can't/won't/will never sell it!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you wish you had $500 to waste on this, but you know if you had the money, you'd spend it on your car, instead.
*><* 

Or you look at the $500 price tag on that tiny collection and wonder what yours that takes up an entire room in your house must be worth.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Or you look at the $500 price tag on that tiny collection and wonder what yours that takes up an entire room in your house must be worth.

I'm coming to sc to live in that room. See ya in a few hrs.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you wish you had $500 to waste on this, but you know if you had the money, you'd spend it on your car, instead.
*><* 

I love it..."sell for $500 or trade for nice guns"


----------



## T0ny (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You get stopped by the law just so the officer can check out your VW an give you an offer for it


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_you understand the phrase "keep right except to pass."

I can't even begin to rant and rave about this! I'm currently in Utah and you can actually pass/drive faster in the "driving" lane because everyone is in the passing lane.


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredgolf* »_You know your a Dubber when a fellow V-dub flips you the 'V' and you nearly cry out of joy.
>guilty<

















LMAO!! I get that giddy feeling, like a kid that knows he's about to go get that toy he wants or something.


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (maas_man86)*

Geek is to heatsinks all over your motherboard as Dubber is to disabling DRLs..


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

When you drive over a bridge, some of this bridge covers a piece of land with tall grass right next to a car lot full of cars (junk/for repair/sale/and whatnot...) from a garage, and somehow you have a feeling that there is some VW under it, just waiting to be rescued.
True for me, there was a car facing the river's edge, could not see this car from up on the bridge, could see other cars, but none VW. 
Drove over this bridge for some years, one time I just HAD to pull in for a closer look! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (pefer)*

A true dubber is one that *APPRECIATES ALL VWs*, (even cars with less than stroke-able dashes according to some other people tastes...) 

edited to make sense of who judges VWs by the dashes....


_Modified by pefer at 7:51 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you get yelled while driving through a parking lot by some dumb blonde because she thinks you're checking her out. Then you throw it in reverse and say, "Sorry honey I was checking out that sick MKII VW behind you." Then check her out in the side view mirror as you drive away.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (pefer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pefer* »_A true dubber is one that *APPRECIATES ALL VWs*, even cars with less than stroke-able dashes according to their tastes... 

And upon seeing one in disrepair, you want to pat it and assure it that if it belonged to you, you'd be a better parent to it.








*><*


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Token)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Token* »_....when driving by department store front windows, you look at yourself driving in the reflection


haha all the time


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (Brimjolt)*

You may be a Dubber if you do bunnies like a wabbit.


----------



## power-san (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (morbs_gt)*

I am buying one for the first time next week.
But, I think I am a Dubber cause I just read this whole forum!!


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (power-san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power-san* »_I am buying one for the first time next week.
But, I think I am a Dubber cause I just read this whole forum!!










im getting a new gti next week too!!
and you might be a dubber if you cried tears of joy when you found out you were getting a virgin dub.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (power-san)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power-san* »_But, I think I am a Dubber cause I just read this whole forum!!









i dkipped every other page...but it took dedication thats for sure!


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
and you might be a dubber if you cried tears of joy when you found out you were getting a virgin dub.

I guess this means I like dirty old sluts then


----------



## stealthyone (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re:*

ahaha i read it all


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_
I guess this means I like dirty old sluts then


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You might be a dubber if you rent the British comedy _Death At a Funeral_ and the first thing you notice in the scene excerpts before you push "Play" is a clip of two blokes in a Mark 2 Golf! (Right-hand drive, of course!)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you rent the British comedy _Death At a Funeral_ and the first thing you notice in the scene excerpts before you push "Play" is a clip of two blokes in a Mark 2 Golf! (Right-hand drive, of course!)









Or if you rented it BECAUSE you saw the mkii golf in the commercial.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

If your family thoroughly pissed off the lady at the supermarket bakery by, instead of making her write, "happy birthday!" on your cake, she instead has to draw this:





























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
*><*


----------



## vrbit*hcar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

your a dubber if....
im now on my 53rd vw....
i hide my cars at other peoples houses so my neighbors dont complain
memorized Herbie's tag number since i was 12....
have vw boxer shorts, cuff links, tie-tac's , ties, belts , shirts ,etc......
have 67 banana boxes full of vw toys.....
still have all of my euro tuner and hot vw's, vw trends, and european car magazines ive ever bought (some pushin 20 years)....
wolfsburg tattoo...
my wife can identify a vw probably quicker than most men on here...
i worry when the cel goes out...
not sure if this makes me a dubber or not . maybe just a lost cause...



_Modified by vrbit*hcar at 7:22 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (vrbit*hcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrbit*hcar* »_your a dubber if....
im now on my 53rd vw....
i hide my cars at other peoples houses so my neighbors dont complain
memorized Herbie's tag number since i was 12....
have vw boxer shorts, cuff links, tie-tac's , ties, belts , shirts ,etc......
have 67 banana boxes full of vw toys.....
still have all of my euro tuner and hot vw's, vw trends, and european car magazines ive ever bought (some pushin 20 years)....
wolfsburg tattoo...
my wife can identify a vw probably quicker than most men on here...
i worry when the cel goes out...
not sure if this makes me a dubber or not . maybe just a lost cause...
_Modified by vrbit*hcar at 7:22 PM 7-23-2008_

you call yourself a dubber? WTF?


----------



## vrbit*hcar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

soryy im a slacker ...ill try harder


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

-you know your a dubber when your girlfriend asks whats that new rattle and some how you finger just goes to it like the guy with the stick finds water.
- you might be a dubber when you pass up a brand new ranger and no more financial hardship for a mk2 that needs paint.
-when your dad just doesnt understand the idea behind a summer car that already has rust


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

if you dont want to move out till you find a house with a garage and have the money for a computer and instant internet access just incase a electrical gremlin pops up


----------



## xBoggler (May 7, 2008)

you might be a dubber if the only reason you watch the nickelbacks saving me video is because of the porcelain blue GTI that you get a passing glance of. sorry if its a repeat


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xBoggler)*

I hate Nickleback, but, link?
*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_I hate Nickleback, but, link?
*><* 

x2


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_I hate Nickleback, but, link?
*><* 

x3


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

You know your a dubber when...
You sell a new GTI by "demonstrating" its performance to the customer after switching drivers 2miles from the dealership?


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if your door poppers only work about 30% of the time.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if everyone that works at the local hardware store knows your name.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

you could afford a new A4 with the money you spend each month on your 27year old rabbit...but would rather have the rabbit...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_you could afford a new A4 with the money you spend each month on your 27year old rabbit...but would rather have the rabbit...

TPIWWP.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you run with an Mark IV R32 with your Mark IV Golf GL with a 2.0 liter engine and an automatic.


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you might be a dubber if you sell cars and tell people they shouldnt get rid of their dubs


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if ur bf is spray bombing his mk3 vr6 olive drab for the 08 show season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if ur bf is spray bombing his mk3 vr6 olive drab for the 08 show season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That sounds beautiful.
Maybe I'll choose that as the color to spray my car when its paid off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*><*


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if ur bf is spray bombing his mk3 vr6 olive drab for the 08 show season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if ur the b/f that's spraybombing his car olive drab with black accents


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

someone should start a "You might be a Vortexer if...." thread.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_someone should start a "You might be a Vortexer if...." thread.

There is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_There is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

















You might be a dubber if your fiancee calls in a panic saying he's totalled his car when someone hit him, you're on the way to the scene, driving 95+ down a tiny, winding road, and you try to reassure yourself everythings ok by saying to yourself, "he'll be fine. We'll get him a nice little Jetta."








*><*


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_








You might be a dubber if your fiancee calls in a panic saying he's totalled his car when someone hit him, you're on the way to the scene, driving 95+ down a tiny, winding road, and you try to reassure yourself everythings ok by saying to yourself, "he'll be fine. We'll get him a nice little Jetta."








*><* 

haha insurance companies love VWs (not including mk5) cuz when they wreck they just say they r totaled without trying. to much to fix but not expensive enuff to care....


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_haha insurance companies love VWs (not including mk5) cuz when they wreck they just say they r totaled without trying. to much to fix but not expensive enuff to care....









He... wasn't driving... a vw.........








*><*


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubdisease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdisease* »_you might be a dubber if you sell cars and tell people they shouldnt get rid of their dubs
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*

you might be a dubber if 90% of the stuff on this thread makes you think of yourself.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
There is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1









you might be a noob if you dont use the search function...lol my bad


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_you might be a noob if you dont use the search function...lol my bad









You might be a noob if someone links you back to the same exact thread you just posted in.








*><*


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if your last relationship did not work out because "you spend more time on the car then you do on your girlfriend"


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
He... wasn't driving... a vw.........








*><* 








how am i supposed2know that? **** you


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_







how am i supposed2know that? **** you

Chill, man. I wasn't mad. I said it like that information was embarrassing. Cause I'm dubbin hard.








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if your fiance gets pissed off at you because everything should be 'ours'.... except the dub, it's _mine_ the ford probe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is _definitely hers_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

You might be a dubber if you hate SUVs but get all excited after seeing three Tiguans on the road in a week!


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Chill, man. I wasn't mad. I said it like that information was embarrassing. Cause I'm dubbin hard.








*><* 

i was just throwing the fu in for dramatic efet















....if ur paycheck goes towards buying euro parts for ur mk3 before paying ur student loans back


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if your fiance gets pissed off at you because everything should be 'ours'.... except the dub, it's _mine_ the ford probe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is _definitely hers_

Amen to that.
*><*


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you were on here before you had a dub.....










_Modified by IronMan6976 at 5:20 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (IronMan6976)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronMan6976* »_You might be a vortexer if you were on here before you had a dub.....









_Modified by IronMan6976 at 5:20 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## themi113r (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (dubdisease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdisease* »_you might be a dubber if you sell cars and tell people they shouldnt get rid of their dubs









or if you tell them to sell it to you cause you know it'd be in a much happier home


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_you could afford a new A4 with the money you spend each month on your 27year old rabbit...but would rather have the rabbit...









Doesn't your statement boil down to 4 rings *not* ruling all?








><


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (themi113r)*

or if you tell them to sell it to you cause you know it'd be in a much happier home
good idea. I should rob these m**** f***as blind. break yo self.
But seriously, youre a dubber whenever you test drive the brand new $44,000 EVO X and say to yourself "my 2l is soooooo much cooler."


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_








Doesn't your statement boil down to 4 rings *not* ruling all?








><








4rings do not rule over *this* ....even though this wouldnt be fwd without audi.... you might be a dubber if you dont care how bad it looks, you still drive your project...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (dubdisease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdisease* »_
But seriously, youre a dubber whenever you test drive the brand new $44,000 EVO X and say to yourself "my 2l is soooooo much cooler."









... or, your car is by far the coolest no matter what parking lot you parked in, simply because it is the solo VW. 
Friend says "OMG!!! look at that '07 GT500KR!!!!" *points at shiny mustang*
self says "OMG!! look at the coolest car in parking lot!" *points at beat up cabriolet with foot print on hood, scratches and dents everywhere else.* 

also, you might be a dubber, if you'll pull a yooie anywhere for a rusted up dub along the side of the road, but you won't even give a "lesser" car a second look. 
friend











_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 2:40 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_also, you might be a dubber, if you'll pull a yooie anywhere for a rusted up dub along the side of the road, but you won't even give a "lesser" car a second look.

If there's a yellow Corrado on a street near your house. Driving down the street its on, you know its coming up, when you get over the hill and see it in all its glory, it still breaks your heart and takes your breath away in an instant.
*><*


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you might be a dubber if.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*









*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you're watching the women's marathon on the Olympics and you pay les attention to the racers than to the VW being driven by the Olympic officials monitoring the race!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you're watching the women's marathon on the Olympics and you pay les attention to the racers than to the VW being driven by the Olympic officials monitoring the race!
















Or...if you're posting here while doing that...heehee


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Or, if you're commenting on others posts while watching the Olympics...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Or if you hate the Olympics, and never watch it, and suddenly wish you were watching enough to see the vw everyone else saw.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Or...if you don't know what VW y'all are talking about (despite going back and forth between the 'lympics and the 'tex)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (flygliii)*

Or, if you find the VW Autobahn For All events more entertaining than the Olympics.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

OR...you spot the new (and/or Asian market) VW van in that Olympic commercial with the guy that runs into the cart trying to chase down a babe only to end up in the ER treated by...the same babe...anyway, I keep hoping they replay it to catch the van again...phewww


----------



## Matt15 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_

....if ur paycheck goes towards buying euro parts for ur mk3 before paying ur student loans back









haha yes! except im dumping more into repairs than euro parts


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Matt15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt15* »_haha yes! except im dumping more into repairs than euro parts









If you know that feeling...you might be a dubber


----------



## Kevlar7 (Aug 20, 2008)

how about when someone puts sugar in ur gas tank? dont we all love haters?
and how about when friends make fun of u cuz u gotta take the the long way somewhere cuz u know ur too low to go the same way they do.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Kevlar7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevlar7* »_how about when someone puts sugar in ur gas tank? dont we all love haters?

naw, you're probably just an *******, and pissed someone off.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

When you're watching a video about the French Minitel terminals and Télétel network, and they go from the studio to a piece filmed in Paris, and the first thing you notice in that piece is a Mk2 Golf.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you notice a Mark I Golf in a "Keeping Up Appearances" episode! (Bloody Rover 213!







)


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

... or if you notice how in Crank, he e-brakes the cabriolet to slide it, and tell everyone in the room, that the rabbit chassis really only needs some lift throttle at high enough speed to do it, so he must be a p**** for not driving it hard enough.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Or if you think so far, best part of the Olympics: the VW van leading the first place marathoner into the stadium...


----------



## T0ny (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

WORD!


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (T0ny)*

you might be a dubber if you use old spare parts from your dub to fix or inhance your other non dub vehicles.
LOL I have mk4 seats in my truck and trying to figure out how to match the dash board color scheme...


----------



## suth_n_belle (Aug 20, 2008)

... you are on a constant search for a good cupholder!


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_... or if you notice how in Crank, he e-brakes the cabriolet to slide it, and tell everyone in the room, that the rabbit chassis really only needs some lift throttle at high enough speed to do it, so he must be a p**** for not driving it hard enough.

You might be a dubber if a shot of a VW in *ANY* film makes or breaks it for you.


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (suth_n_belle)*

...if you have dreams about VW's. wet ones. haha.


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_you might be a dubber if.....
















FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

If you're playing golf and about to hit a shot, but you hear a VR coming so you back off and see a slammed MKIII on RS's. Then one of the guys you're paired up with says, "****ing kids and their damn cars" and all you can do is smile.


----------



## Ghost' (Aug 6, 2008)

you cant have fat people in your vw


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Not Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Boosted SLC* »_
FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!
???? how so? the car has more body rot then your mom... and im stripping it for parts so nothing goes to waste. take your failboat someplace else http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

You see a kid's 1985 Golf Diesel beater and you tell him to hold onto it because it's a classic.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:13 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_you might be a dubber if you use old spare parts from your dub to fix or inhance your other non dub vehicles.
LOL I have mk4 seats in my truck and trying to figure out how to match the dash board color scheme...









haha my dad has tan heated leather seats from my old 93 passat glx in his 80's chevy pick up truck


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if your Miata has more VW parts by volume than Mazda parts.
(Of course, they were all in the passenger compartment, and all being delivered to someone, but still...)


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You see a kid's 1985 Golf Diesel beater and you tell him to hold onto it because it's a classic.









_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:13 AM 9-3-2008_
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif page 77 ownage


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_
haha my dad has tan heated leather seats from my old 93 passat glx in his 80's chevy pick up truck

yep... "closet dubber" is what we call these types.







Deep down he wish it was a VR.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Kiddo)*

if that nationwide commercial makes you sick where they throw all that furniture out of that apartment window on that yellow golf.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if that nationwide commercial makes you sick where they throw all that furniture out of that apartment window on that yellow golf. 

Yeah, man. We've already had that one.
---
...if you're concentrating on listening and saying back Japanese phrases so intently that when a nice, lowered, mk3 drives by and you didn't stare at it enough, you feel bad.








*><*


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (spoolin'_MKII)*

Ha, I can't do it, I only know how to put my vw and my moms vw in reverse.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (sim0nvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sim0nvr6* »_Ha, I can't do it, I only know how to put my vw and my moms vw in reverse.

sorry. i have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_sorry. i have no clue what you are talking about.










Haha. Exactly.















*><*


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6boRa18* »_
i was just throwing the fu in for dramatic efet















....if ur paycheck goes towards buying euro parts for ur mk3 before paying ur student loans back








 







... I just lost a chance to pick up an OEM nav system out of an .:R because a loan is coming later than the schools deadline and i have to pay out of pocket... *sniffle*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if that nationwide commercial makes you sick where they throw all that furniture out of that apartment window on that yellow golf. 

I know I've made this point before, but it's worth repeating.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_if that nationwide commercial makes you sick where they throw all that furniture out of that apartment window on that yellow golf. 

Shameful.


----------



## Zerograde1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*

It's a tragedy is what it is...When I first saw that commercial I was like ha some guy is getting dealt with by his gf...and then I saw the car and frowned...I consider that cruelty to VWs is there a group for that?!?


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (Zerograde1)*

*sigh* when your 1GB flash card has nearly complete VW subject matter...hahaha


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Zerograde1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zerograde1* »_It's a tragedy is what it is...When I first saw that commercial I was like ha some guy is getting dealt with by his gf...and then I saw the car and frowned...I consider that cruelty to VWs is there a group for that?!?

you just made the group my man.
why couldnt they use like a civic or something? i dont even think honda dudes would have even got pissed.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

Only saving grace for that commercial, is that the car was not a 20th, even though it was a MK4 and yellow. I was aware of only 20th yellow GTIs, and the gold VR6 ones, but in the commercial, it was definitely not gold. So it was some shell that was probably pieced together from already dead cars and just sprayed an eye catching color for the panels to match and the people to notice it in the commercial....


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Only saving grace for that commercial, is that the car was not a 20th, even though it was a MK4 and yellow. I was aware of only 20th yellow GTIs, and the gold VR6 ones, but in the commercial, it was definitely not gold. So it was some shell that was probably pieced together from already dead cars and just sprayed an eye catching color for the panels to match and the people to notice it in the commercial....

It still hurts my soul. Even if it is movie magic. Its still my little golf.








*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Only saving grace for that commercial, is that the car was not a 20th, even though it was a MK4 and yellow. I was aware of only 20th yellow GTIs, and the gold VR6 ones, but in the commercial, it was definitely not gold. So it was some shell that was probably pieced together from already dead cars and just sprayed an eye catching color for the panels to match and the people to notice it in the commercial....

still. i could have been brought back from the dead. poor little golf.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
you just made the group my man.
why couldnt they use like a civic or something? i dont even think honda dudes would have even got pissed.









Honda dudes wouldn't have cared, they only see their cars as appliances with wheels.


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:48 AM 9-12-2008_


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
It still hurts my soul. Even if it is movie magic. Its still my little golf.








*><* 

just a mk4 haha


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

What about the Allstate one...Where the guy lets his friend drive his car (Black MK III) and he reverses it onto the front lawn and down the wall....
I hate MK III's but again, it hurt...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RingsRuleALL* »_just a mk4 haha









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my mkiv like I birthed it out.
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You spend 20 minutes trying to prove a point about Brazilian VR6s being tuned differently than US VR6s, and dig around in ETKA... and find out that some US VR6s share an ECU with the Brazilian cars, and they also share fuel injectors.








(Trying to prove different tuning for ethanol.)


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

loved the Cabby as a getaway car in "Stealing Harvard"


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You might be a dubber when you can picture Dubs in every movie you watch....
Shallow Hall had a red Cabby, and Cloverfield there was also a Passat wagon that got smashed by the statue of liberty head....


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

or if you can spot a dub from a mile away. period. (prolly a repost)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_or if you can spot a dub from a mile away. period. (prolly a repost)


Or hear them for that matter...
I know i can VR, 1.8T, 2.0, TDi, and 16V i can hear em all


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

...you tell your friends you can't give them a ride because the rear tires will rub to much

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*

...you cringe at the black Mk3 Jetta in that insurance commercial...the one that get driven backwards about 4-5 feet of the retaining wall...ouch.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*

When your wife gets of the road to take a pic of a nice VW at 2am and then wakes you up to show you and you dont get mad at her.....


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (C-Rob)*

you might be a dubber when :
1:you move to a different county for better paychecks and spend a ton of cash on planetickets to get the project car running in your homecountry.
2:ride the bus in boath countrys because you spend all the cash on the project so you cant afford 2 cars..
3:spend much more time at work than at home until the project is done.
4:always think of what you will do next to the car
5: you buy a worse car as a winter beater than you could get for the money only because its a vw
seems like im a dubber then


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (C-Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C-Rob* »_When your wife gets of the road to take a pic of a nice VW at 2am and then wakes you up to show you and you dont get mad at her.....









That's a good one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*><*


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

for sure im a dubber..
cause a love my MK2 and my dad's mk1 caddy..and because all the things writed here!!


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (perickomx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perickomx* »_for sure im a dubber..
cause a love my MK2 and my dad's mk1 caddy..and because all the things writed here!!
 you 6?


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

you know your a dubber when you text your friend to tell them about the dub u just saw in the Fred Meyer parking lot.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

If you make a point to say "VOLKSWAGEN" and point while watching Lifetime movies with your MOM. haha
Seriously thou, a lot of made for TV lifetime movies have Vdubs in them! mostly beetles, buses, rabbits..and the ever so often ghia


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_You might be a dubber when you can picture Dubs in every movie you watch....
Shallow Hall had a red Cabby, and Cloverfield there was also a Passat wagon that got smashed by the statue of liberty head....

knocked up: mkv jetta


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_
knocked up: mkv jetta

Chaos, yellow Cabby, one of the original zombie movies had a silver MK1 Scirocco in the mall.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_Chaos, yellow Cabby, one of the original zombie movies had a silver MK1 Scirocco in the mall.

Dawn of the dead.
*><*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You know you're a dubber when:
5. Your looking to buy a VW, but instead of incentives your offered a job.


Haha, that's a good one!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (PSU)*

You might be a dubber if you don't slow down on ninety-degree turns.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you don't slow down on ninety-degree turns.









You might be a dubber if through creative modifications on your 16V you manage to run 100 mph for 3 hours straight and still get 31 mpg... and you haven't even added the mega squirt yet!!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You notice that front emblem-less Mk3 Jetta in that Weight-Watchers (or something along those lines) commercial...


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*

if you are visiting your brother in prison and on the back of the chairs is V R (visiting room) and you keep thinking of VR6.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_You might be a dubber if through creative modifications on your 16V you manage to run 100 mph for 3 hours straight and still get 31 mpg... and you haven't even added the mega squirt yet!!!

...if that's enviable.
*><*


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (perickomx)*

if ronin is one of your all time favorite movies because of the audi's...


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
...if that's enviable.
*><* 

you'll have to be more specific, ie:
- 31 mpg is not all that great?
- 100 mph for 3 hrs is wrecklessly fast and a wrecklessly long time?
- Mega squirt ain't all it's cracked up to be?
I think I'm just happy because I managed to do all this in a town where the tuner crowd drives Turbo deisel dually trucks and the honda kids are the minority and I'm a singularity. I have to drive three hours to get to the nearest anything let alone get parts to rebuild my motor twice.


----------



## steezydiesel (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

1. you might be a dubber if you always have your ambers on.
2. if you have dreams about a mk2 jetta 60/40 drop on bbs rs rims and stretched tires perfectly staggered. 
3. when ever you drive a vr6 you gurgle it in 3rd under bridges. 
4. if you get pissed at mk2 door handles and take them off


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (steezydiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steezydiesel* »_
4. if you get pissed at mk2 door handles and take them off









and then you decide you want to actually lock your car so you put them back on.... or in my case find the Chinese handles and mount them instead.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Rave Racer)*

...if you're driving somewhere w your bro-in-law, and see a nice dub. You exclaim without the use of words, and he says, "WTF was that sound? You made a sound like you were dying."








*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if you're driving somewhere w your bro-in-law, and see a nice dub. You exclaim without the use of words, and he says, "WTF was that sound? You made a sound like you were dying."









*><* 


all the time, fortunately never at work.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

I get this all the time
Is that an R32?
-No, but its ok because I have more HP


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

You might be a dubber if you notice a VW Beetle in an old Graham Parker video.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if you spend all weekend on your garage floor installing a s/c in the cold and on the final day have a fever of 102.1, yet refuse to cease the installation


----------



## EuroTilDeath (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

you might be a dubber if you've punched at least one passenger going into 5th.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (EuroTilDeath)*

^^^ or 6th. happened!!


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

a friend of mine said he wouldn't let his girlfriend get into his new rabbit with the leftovers box from a restaurant.
i'd say you're a dubber when you do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_a friend of mine said he wouldn't let his girlfriend get into his new rabbit with the leftovers box from a restaurant.
i'd say you're a dubber when you do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's what roof racks are for!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_that's what roof racks are for!









For lookin' like the cops?








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if your 5yo says: "Papa, my teacher's cool, she drives a Jetta."


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*

You're absolutely heartbroken that this thread has finally started to slow down a bit.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You're absolutely heartbroken that this thread has finally started to slow down a bit.

I agree 100%.
*><*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

If you type "Vol" into Google and it suggests:
Volkswagen Golf
Volkswagen Jetta
Volkswagen Mk1 Golf
Volkswagen Polo
Volkswagen Golf GTI
Every time you hear about that one game with clubs you think of your car
You're driving around and your radio just quits and three minutes later starts again and you just go, "Huh."
Your favorite part of the alphabet is between 'U' and 'X'
Your printer has a 'Tiptronic' sticker on it








You can name 20 VW models off the top of your head at any given time










_Modified by Sven7 at 11:28 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

^^^ good ones.

_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You're absolutely heartbroken that this thread has finally started to slow down a bit.

i was just thinking that when i clicked on it.















thats cool man.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

If no matter what, your car just doesn't seem to want to run smoothly for you and you love it anyway, but are mad that you love it so much.
*><* 


_Modified by xenniferx at 7:58 AM 10-12-2008_


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

to quote a mercedes benz ad "people don't pose with their toasters"


----------



## 34TR (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

Everytime I see Vw I honk and say hi to the person.
Me loves Vw long time....


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (34TR)*

.. if you procrastinate via VW commercials on youtube. ...and the People's Car ones make you misty-eyed


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

You might be a dubber if you have a dream in which you trade in your perfectly good Mark 4 Golf for a beater Mark 2 Golf . . . and you wake up unable to decide whether it was a good dream or a bad dream.


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (hotvwcurves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_might be a dubber if:
your cant help driving your showcar EVERY day
you think its the coolest thing when you see another vw on the road
you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot
youd rather listen to the engine than the radio
one of your cars is always in the shop for upgrades
youd be willing to drive a bus

all day


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_.. if you procrastinate via VW commercials on youtube. ...and the People's Car ones make you misty-eyed


You have a collection of them saved on your iPod so you can show 'em to friends.


----------



## JettaHysellEdition (Sep 20, 2008)

if u completely despise of hondas and all other rice burners


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (JettaHysellEdition)*

^^ thats just ignorant.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_^^ thats just ignorant.

Lolz... everyone failz. Funnier because he's a "new skool" owner


_Modified by Rave Racer at 12:41 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if...
...your first solution to any problem is zip ties.
No matter what the problem is.
Or what make of car it is. (My Miata is sprouting zip ties in rather odd places.







)


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (JettaHysellEdition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaHysellEdition* »_if u completely despise of hondas and all other rice burners

OMFG ur so kewl !!! Wanna be BFFs ???


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (TheFrank)*

You might be a dubber if:
You swap wheels like they're socks.
You have more pics of your car than you do of yourself or family.
You have every VW parts site bookmarked.
You know what Volkswagenism is.
Like Muslims plan pilgrimages to Mecca, you plan a pilgrimage to the Wolfsburg factory.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

Your bro has been in china for 4 years and hes coming home.Asked to use your golf for 3 weeks. And you would rather rent him a car out of pocket.. And hes the 1 who sold it to you


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (C-Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C-Rob* »_Your bro has been in china for 4 years and hes coming home.Asked to use your golf for 3 weeks. And you would rather rent him a car out of pocket.. And hes the 1 who sold it to you









You should have got him to bring you a Chinese MK2 front end. Don't ever put it on, just hang it on the wall to show everyone.... " this is the ugliest thing EVAR!!!" 
.... and also door handles.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

...You keep an extra warm coat in the car just in case you need to sit in the cold and wait for the tow truck to arrive.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ i have extra blankets too


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

If you trade in your Honda Civic for a VW. I know I did! I traded in my 2006 Honda Civic EX Sedan for a 2008 Rabbit!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_^^ i have extra blankets too 
 
Shoot, in each car, I keep them, one of those emergency blankets, water to drink, flares, snacks (especially for the kid), flash light, a rescue knife that includes a window breaker, coloring books, a spare teddy bear, one of those neck pillows...I could go on...and that's not even in winter or on road trips... It's mostly parenthood, not OCD...


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (JettaHysellEdition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaHysellEdition* »_if u completely despise of hondas and all other rice burners

You are one of the reasons I hate owning a MKV.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatskinnykid* »_You are one of the reasons I hate owning a MKV.









Mkiv has to get it worse.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if, this week, you are getting married and going to Japan for honeymoon and one of the big highlights of the week is... you find a mkv gti matchbox car at Kroger.








*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_ 
Shoot, in each car, I keep them, one of those emergency blankets, water to drink, flares, snacks (especially for the kid), flash light, a rescue knife that includes a window breaker, coloring books, a spare teddy bear, one of those neck pillows...I could go on...and that's not even in winter or on road trips...  It's mostly parenthood, not OCD...

I keep a greasy shirt, pants and jacket for working on it, a hydraulic jack, fishing knife, a few random nuts and bolts, dish soap and water to wash up, sockets, screwdrivers, an alternator, steering fluid, coolant, pull cord from a set of blinds, tape, empty gas jug and syphon pump. In my case it's breakdowns.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

You might be a dubber if you watch and laugh at the girls who drive up to the weekly GTG with bone stock MK4's that think they fit in.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I keep a greasy shirt, pants and jacket for working on it, a hydraulic jack, fishing knife, a few random nuts and bolts, dish soap and water to wash up, sockets, screwdrivers, an alternator, steering fluid, coolant, pull cord from a set of blinds, tape, empty gas jug and syphon pump. In my case it's breakdowns.

Yeah, I forgot the coveralls, but they're in the Mk2, along with all sorts of other fluids and tools. There are fuses and some bulbs in most of the cars, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_You might be a dubber if you watch and laugh at the girls who drive up to the weekly GTG with bone stock MK4's that think they fit in. 

They are girls and they showed up at a GTG. Trust me, they fit in.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_You might be a dubber if you watch and laugh at the girls who drive up to the weekly GTG with bone stock MK4's that think they fit in. 

are you gay?? if you complain about girls showing up at a GTG that throws up the rainbow flag. no biggie tho. less competition for the straight ones.
I got one!! if you go outside every morning around 4:15-**** (central time) to smoke because the vortex is "undergoing maintenance" or some ish.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

HA!! another one to add to the "why is this censored list"
four
twenty








i guess the sight has to take a "smoke break"
vortex, sometimes you make me snicker and shake my head.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_You might be a dubber if you watch and laugh at the girls who drive up to the weekly GTG with bone stock MK4's that think they fit in. 

Its all about the dub love. If you love your car, why's it gotta be modded for you to meet up w others who love their dubs, also?
*><*


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
are you gay?? if you complain about girls showing up at a GTG that throws up the rainbow flag. no biggie tho. less competition for the straight ones 

Oh no not at all. I should have been more specific. They're fugly and wont talk to anybody. It only happened twice so yeah


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
Oh no not at all. I should have been more specific. They're fugly and wont talk to anybody. It only happened twice so yeah

probly because they get judged like crazy by you guys! ladies could say the same about fugly dudes that keep to themselves







. i agree with xennifer.. dub love or nothing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
... you might be a dubber if you're late to work/class because you can't leave the car without picking all the leaves off of it


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

Ha I just read my OP and realized how lame I sound. Its the midnight shift that does that to you I guess lol. It's one of those "you had to be there to understand" kind of things....


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_You might be a dubber if you watch and laugh at the girls who drive up to the weekly GTG with bone stock MK4's that think they fit in. 

I'd rather date a girl with her own VW so she doesn't have to drive mine. What makes you think she doesn't have 400hp+ sitting under her hood? hmmm? arrogant, you are. 
I still haven't had vinyl made for my cars that say "don't worry xennifer, I'm still loved." and that makes me sad...

you might be a dubber, if you feel like a bad person because you planned on showing up to a VW meet on the tail of the dragon with your stock 86.5 supra, because your current VW wouldn't make the trip.


----------



## Cressor (Sep 14, 2008)

You might be a dubber if:
you can change the oil in your vr without removing the drain plug...
you can identify the part that's just come lose by the sound it makes...
your odometer hasn't moved in the last week, despite sill using it as your daily...
... and you don't care.


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe a repeat but I had to....
You might be a dubber if:
You read through almost 78 pages of "You might be a dubber if..." just to see if you could post something in this thread.


----------



## skimsmilk (Apr 8, 2008)

If you have had to explain to the mechanic that your starter is fine and you just need to click the seat-belt in.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (skimsmilk)*

You might be a dubber if some bitch in an Acura clips the rear view mirror casing of your Mark 4 and you decide to get it fixed even though your mother says it's not worth it - and you don't care _what_ she thinks! 
And you shouldn't, because you're going to be 43 next week.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

If your idea of decorating for Halloween includes painting a jack-o-lantern face on the rear window of your wife's orange New Beetle.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If your idea of decorating for Halloween includes painting a jack-o-lantern face on the rear window of your wife's orange New Beetle.

No you did not!








Pics please!!!!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*

^^^^^ Damm why did I not think of that prop's ^^^^^


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (C-Rob)*

When after just 6 months without a dub you're already working hard to convice your buddy to sell his MkIII GL to you.
I've got him down to giving it to me for 500€ next summer.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Dr.AK)*

...if you go all the way to Japan on honeymoon, and you post on vortex.
...if at the huge store that sells tons of models of everything (including models of electric standing floor fans), they don't have your car (a mkiv gti), and you feel like crying in the store.
...if you do get a model mki rabbit and you can't wait to get home to America to have somewhere to build it.
...if you bought said mki rabbit replacement wheels when you bought the car.








...if you decided to go back to that store just so you can try again to get your car, and also so you can get the mkii, mkiii, and mkv that you didn't buy for some odd reason.








...if you miss your family, but you might very well miss your car a little tiny bit more. Don't tell em.








Greetings from Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan!
><


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (MyVWsPhatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyVWsPhatter* »_Maybe a repeat but I had to....
You might be a dubber if:
You read through almost 78 pages of "You might be a dubber if..." just to see if you could post something in this thread. 

I think I don't believe you read anything but the first 3 pgs. kthx.
><


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_
I still haven't had vinyl made for my cars that say "don't worry xennifer, I'm still loved." and that makes me sad... 

hurry! I wanna see it!
><


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USCVWFAN* »_
No you did not!








Pics please!!!!









Yeah, actually, I did! Biggest damn jack-o-lantern in the neighborhood!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you have a British friend who says he has a Vauxhall Astra and you have to restrain from shaking your head in disappointment in his face.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you have a British friend who says he has a Vauxhall Astra and you have to restrain from shaking your head in disappointment in his face.









i must be missing something








googled Vauxhall Astra and saw a pic that sais its an 08 Vauxhall Astra and it looks really nice.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If he had to buy a non-VW, he could've at least bought something that's not available here...
(Like a Focus (







), or a 308, or a C3, or a Megane, or something like that...)
(The Astra is sold here as the Saturn Astra, in surprisingly unaltered form - the only things that have been changed are DOT bumpers, DOT headlights, and OnStar's been added.)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_
i must be missing something








googled Vauxhall Astra and saw a pic that sais its an 08 Vauxhall Astra and it looks really nice.

Aw, I was just kidding around.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if...
...you're crazy enough to buy a first-year car with an engine that was never sold in the US.








(A 1993 Jetta turbodiesel... not sure if I'm actually buying it, but...)


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

if you are late for work and they ask why, and you say you got sucked into the vortex... and they think you are on psychedelic drugs.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

If you visit a foreign country and know exactly how many vws you saw.
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You are disappointed that all the folks entering the country from Mexico illegally aren't bringing their late model air cooled VWs with them.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

They're too noisy to slip by immigration.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_They're too noisy to slip by immigration.








*><* 

And way too slow to outrun 'em! I just can't help but want to get my hands on some Mexican dubs. A whole slew of cars available there and not here come to mind.


----------



## DUBaDUBaDUB (Oct 27, 2008)

only you know how to roll the windows up and down after your out of the car


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I think I don't believe you read anything but the first 3 pgs. kthx.
><

I think you are seriously underestimating my work day.
So I see your non belief and raise you....
You might be a dubber if your co-workers Instant message you during the day and tell you to sell some more wood and get off the Vortex!!
By the way I sell wood to lumber yards who sell to home builders....all 80 pages now lol.







Love this thread


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (MyVWsPhatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyVWsPhatter* »_sell some more wood and get off
















*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (MyVWsPhatter)*

...if you thought you realized how much you missed your car while on vacation, until you got in it again for the 1st time.
*><*


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (DUBaDUBaDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBaDUBaDUB* »_only you know how to roll the windows up and down after your out of the car

or when you roll up the windows/close the sunroof with they keys all your friends go WOW! thats so cool! i wish my car did that!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_or when you roll up the windows/close the sunroof with they keys all your friends go WOW! thats so cool! i wish my car did that!

Or if you have the automatic window up feature, and everyone goes, "your windows are down," then you hit the lock button and they go, "COOL."
*><*


----------



## TercioUK (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

3) Your engine compartment is cleaner than most hospital operating rooms.
That's me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

...if you'd fully be willing to marry a girl you met through volkswagens. (hasn't happened yet, but I would)


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

I wouldn't, if we end up getting divorced she might leave with half my VWs and that's a big no-no ...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TheFrank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheFrank* »_I wouldn't, if we end up getting divorced she might leave with half my VWs and that's a big no-no ...









Not if she had her own vws.
*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

The trick is to get married to a woman that has newer VWs that are suitable for being engine donors, and drive old beater VWs. Because of the much lower monetary value of your beaters, you might get her newer dubs.








(Of course, I'm anti-marriage, so...)


_Modified by bhtooefr at 7:10 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Not if she had her own vws.
*><* 

So, uh... doing anything the rest of your life?


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I think she's already married.








Anyway, parting out a (running, but wrecked, and with tons of problems, and built in the US) dub to save a very rare dub from being parted out still makes you a dubber, right?


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_So, uh... doing anything the rest of your life?









*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

if you have a s#!tty day at work and your fiance buys you a gti to make you feel better





























i love this woman


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_...if you'd fully be willing to marry a girl you met through volkswagens. (hasn't happened yet, but I would)

that reminds me.. the other night i was at the store and there was a really cute chick getting gas and i seen her eying me as i walked in the store. when i came out she looked at me and said hey. i was like hows it going.. blah blah. i would have actually went and talked to her and possibly went hank moody style on it but the reason i didnt she wasnt driving a vw.. acura it was.
call me picky. i know.
im also anti-marriage. sail and bail ftw.
maybe a 5 year renewable contract with prenups.. whatever though.
moral of the story.. you might be a dubber if you wont talk to a girl that isn't driving a vw.
come to think of it. i wish i would have now.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if, this week, you are getting married and going to Japan for honeymoon and one of the big highlights of the week is... you find a mkv gti matchbox car at Kroger.








*><* 



_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if you have a s#!tty day at work and your fiance buys you a gti to make you feel better






























Same one! Only mine seems to be a cooler (bluer) silver than yours. Perhaps it's just the photography.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_i would have actually went and talked to her and possibly went hank moody style on it but the reason i didnt she wasnt driving a vw.. acura it was.
come to think of it. i wish i would have now.









You should've. Maybe she was a hot girl dubber whose vw was broken. It's been known to happen








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_im also anti-marriage. sail and bail ftw.

I'm not opposed to a long-term relationship that never ends, I'm just opposed to not having an exit strategy in case she turns out to be not worth it in the long run, or if she tries to gold-dig me.
Also, it's my opinion that marriage is a religious construct, and seeing as I'm essentially an atheist...
And, I believe that if you need a piece of paper to say your relationship's permanent, you really don't have a permanent relationship.
Oh, and...

_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_moral of the story.. you might be a dubber if you wont talk to a girl that isn't driving a vw.

Yeah, I'm not anywhere NEAR that picky.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_or if she tries to gold-dig me.

You wouldn't date a girl that shallow, anyway, to be sure.
*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Haha yeah I'm all about a common law marriage (automatically qualify for "married" tax treatment if you've been living together 7 years). test of time/patience kind of thing.... my relationship with my first vw was only 4 years







BUT i'm waiting til i have a garage so i can properly "provide for" it








uhh you might be a dubber if you view your car as an investment to be "appreciated"


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You wouldn't date a girl that shallow, anyway, to be sure.
*><* 

Don't underestimate what desperation can do.
Some chick thought I was loaded when she saw my Miata's good side... and then I pointed out its bad side, its odometer, and its really rough idle caused by low compression in the #2 cylinder... oh, and the fact that I paid $2100 for it.







After which she dumped me, and got herself pregnant on purpose with some guy she had just started dating 2 weeks later.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Same one! Only mine seems to be a cooler (bluer) silver than yours. Perhaps it's just the photography.
*><* 

yea, camera phones suck a little bit. but you get the point


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You should've. Maybe she was a hot girl dubber whose vw was broken. It's been known to happen








*><* 

I'm with Xenn. I dated my now wife for 8 years and after all the crap I'd put her through I knew she wasn't a moron. She wasn't after me for my money because I was broke either. When my MK2 Jetta broke it's fuel module and I was driving it around with a string out the passenger window to the CIS in a Cold Canadian January with her window part way open and she didn't dump me.... that's a keeper. Besides, she may not have been a dubber at first but now she wants a new Rabbit really badly. 
You know you're a dubber when someone who is suspicious of all VWs because of your questionable track record still gets converted.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
Don't underestimate what desperation can do.
Some chick thought I was loaded when she saw my Miata's good side... and then I pointed out its bad side, its odometer, and its really rough idle caused by low compression in the #2 cylinder... oh, and the fact that I paid $2100 for it.







After which she dumped me, and got herself pregnant on purpose with some guy she had just started dating 2 weeks later.









sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm glad she ditched me.
After that, I had the sudden urge to go buy a Chevette diesel, to break the minds of women who try to pull that ****...
"Hey babe, I'll pick you up in my 'vette!"
and then that night...
"What the **** is *THIS* thing?!?!?!?!"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*

You might be a dubber if it's your lifelong dream to have a mkiv matchbox car and a mkiv buildable scale model.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_When my MK2 Jetta broke...

I'd totally date a boy w a mkii. But I'd fear I'd love the mkii more than the boy and want to date it, exclusively.








*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
I'd totally date a boy w a mkii. But I'd fear I'd love the mkii more than the boy and want to date it, exclusively.








*><* 

Yah, we broke up for a year, basically she said I don't want to be with you because you love your car more then me, so basically.... I did date my car exclusively. Eventually she came back to me though, then the car broke... so I got another one and eventually she married me. Someone should make a movie out of my life.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_Someone should make a movie out of my life.

best product placement eveeerrr








my tentative requirements for marriage are either (1) gives me a corrado or (2) owns a corrado and lets me drive it. 
you might be a dubber if your idea of compatibility includes complementing car collections (pfft who wants matching cars?)


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_You might be a dubber if it's your lifelong dream to have a mkiv matchbox car and a mkiv buildable scale model.
*><* 

quoted and sig'd!!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_quoted and sig'd!!

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
*><*


----------



## jim.vw (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

- when you decide to sell your mk3, but first off save money and buy second, all because you don't want be without vw not for a while
- when you don't remenber when you had non vw related wallpaper and when you hide desktop icons to don't intrude it


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_You might be a dubber if it's your lifelong dream to have a mkiv matchbox car and a mkiv buildable scale model.
*><* 

I have a couple of each. Hard to find, but some quality time on ebay will get you some rare dub toys. My collection at this point ranges from models of prototype bugs to a mk5 R32 and everything in between, over 600 cars in all. Mk4 cars are definitely some of the toughest to find, but they ARE out there. I even managed to get my hands on a couple of nice mk4 Golf R/C cars.(Paid out the nose for the nitro powered one.)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_I have a couple of each. Hard to find, but some quality time on ebay will get you some rare dub toys. My collection at this point ranges from models of prototype bugs to a mk5 R32 and everything in between, over 600 cars in all. Mk4 cars are definitely some of the toughest to find, but they ARE out there. I even managed to get my hands on a couple of nice mk4 Golf R/C cars.(Paid out the nose for the nitro powered one.)

Oh great, now I totally hate you.








*><*


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_You might be a dubber if it's your lifelong dream to have a mkiv matchbox car and a mkiv buildable scale model.
*><* 

Grab a copy of ETKA, and order everything in it for a Mk4.
Voila, 1:1 buildable scale model.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_Grab a copy of ETKA, and order everything in it for a Mk4.
Voila, 1:1 buildable scale model.









Yeah and be really super sad when it doesn't run.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Yeah and be really super sad when it doesn't run.








*><* 

At least it would be a realistic one!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_At least it would be a realistic one!

Yeah but I already have a realistic one! And it moves!
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you need some bs gaskets and have oil dripping onto your coilpacks, and thus a CEL, and still drive the dub 4 hours to a concert, cause you can't bear to drive anything less.
*><*


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_You might be a dubber if you need some bs gaskets and have oil dripping onto your coilpacks, and thus a CEL, and still drive the dub 4 hours to a concert, cause you can't bear to drive anything less.
*><* 

hahahah
x2


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

...walking home from a day in the park today our 5yo says: "Whoa, that's the biggest Volkswagen ever!!!" and points to one of them Eurovans with a MotorHome for an @ss that I hadn't even noticed...I smiled and choked up at the same time...
Moments later she identifies an early Cabby with just the front half sticking out beyond the bushes about a half block away as: "Lookit! An old Rabbit!". When we walked past it, she noticed the convertible roof and asked if she was still correct? Darn right you are baby-pop, darn right...proud of that one, I am.
I am the father of a little dubber.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_...walking home from a day in the park today our 5yo says: "Whoa, that's the biggest Volkswagen ever!!!" and points to one of them Eurovans with a MotorHome for an @ss that I hadn't even noticed...I smiled and choked up at the same time...
Moments later she identifies an early Cabby with just the front half sticking out beyond the bushes about a half block away as: "Lookit! An old Rabbit!". When we walked past it, she noticed the convertible roof and asked if she was still correct? Darn right you are baby-pop, darn right...proud of that one, I am.
I am the father of a little dubber.

Dude, I don't even want kids, but I'm gonna come there and kidnap her. Srsly.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Dude, I don't even want kids, but I'm gonna come there and kidnap her. Srsly.








*><* 

Forwarded to the proper authorities and local chapters of biker gangs. 

J/K. She is a riot and has quite a personality.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Forwarded to the proper authorities and local chapters of biker gangs. 

J/K. She is a riot and has quite a personality.

I feel sort of the same way about my brother in law.
He's my dubber-in-training.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You wanna kidnap him, too? Ummm...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_You wanna kidnap him, too? Ummm...









Nah there'd be no point. He lives in the same house as I do.








*><*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

I assume this unsuspecting couple are not 'texers?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (jim.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.vw* »_ 
- when you hide desktop icons to don't intrude it



haha i do that


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

You might be a dubber when someone wonders why you worry so much about keeping your car running smoothly and you just don't understand their "Why worry?" attitude.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

...While behind another car, waiting at a stop light you check to see if your front turn signals are functioning. This can be done during the day also, as long as the car in front of you is black, as to see the reflection in the paint.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_...While behind another car, waiting at a stop light you check to see if your front turn signals are functioning. This can be done during the day also, as long as the car in front of you is black, as to see the reflection in the paint.

Or headlights, or brake lights (at night), or turn signals on the side of the car.
*><*


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

you might be a dubber if your idea of compatibility includes complementing car collections (pfft who wants matching cars?)[/QUOTE]
PERFECT IDEA!! my guy has a mk1 rabbit, i have a mk IV gti and were gonna fill in the gaps with these mk3 jetta vr6








mk2 jetta coupe,already in the garage but gotta pry it from my neph   and the ultimate dream







84 Audi quattro rally


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Dig it!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (976-RADD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *976-RADD* »_...While behind another car, waiting at a stop light you check to see if your front turn signals are functioning. This can be done during the day also, as long as the car in front of you is black, as to see the reflection in the paint.

I just Vag-Com'd the 'flash-to-pass' on my car and every single time I come to a stop light I constantly 'flash-to-pass' just to see what it looks like.


----------



## 95b4passatvr6 (Jan 10, 2005)

idk if this one was said yet cuz i didnt look through all the pages but: 
you might be a dubber if u correct someone that calls your passat a jetta


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (95b4passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95b4passatvr6* »_idk if this one was said yet cuz i didnt look through all the pages but: 
you might be a dubber if u correct someone that calls your passat a jetta

You might be a dubber if reposts are OK with you...
or you correct someone for calling Jetta a Passat...
or calls you GLI a Jetta or GTI or anything else...
hell, we have one of each, we get it all the time...


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
or calls you GLI a Jetta 

That's because it IS a Jetta.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_That's because it IS a Jetta.

BURN!








*><*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber when you travel to other countries to find parts easier and cheaper for your not so common dub...
The Brasilian population really loves theyre Qunatums or should i say Santanas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

You might be a dubber if, when crossing the border to leave the country, you consider a 14+ hour round trip for car parts a "pleasure trip" and the only thing you have to declare on the return border crossing is "car parts"


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you tell the Big Three to go to hell and forget the bailout, and move to Chattanooga to pursue your dream of working in the auto industry!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:33 AM 11-22-2008_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

^^ couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_
You might be a dubber if reposts are OK with you...
or you correct someone for calling Jetta a Passat...
or calls you GLI a Jetta or GTI or anything else...
hell, we have one of each, we get it all the time...

or calls your Scirocco a Pinto








... Well I didn't correct the lady in the booth of the parking lot but I really wanted to rip her face off.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
or calls your Scirocco a Pinto








... Well I didn't correct the lady in the booth of the parking lot but I really wanted to rip her face off.









Everytime I see the Family Guy episode where Stewie finds the key to a Scirocco and starts mocking it, I get fighting mad.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Everytime I see the Family Guy episode where Stewie finds the key to a Scirocco and starts mocking it, I get fighting mad.

Haha. Same here. Then that key saves the day, so there, Stewie.








"Scirocco?  They don't even MAKE that, anymore."








*><*


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Haha. Same here. Then that key saves the day, so there, Stewie.








"Scirocco? They don't even MAKE that, anymore."








*><* 

That's funny, I wonder if they'll change that now that they are making it again.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

what episode is this?!?! i havent seen it and can't find it on youtube


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_That's because it IS a Jetta.















j/k
Another one from our snapper, as we're going about 25mph on a twisty road: "Papa! Go back, I saw a green Volkswagen in someones driveway!"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Another one from our snapper, as we're going about 25mph on a twisty road: "Papa! Go back, I saw a green Volkswagen in someones driveway!"

You're going only 25 on a twisty road? Where's your sense of adventure!








*><*


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you know your a dubber if - your first date with a fellow dubber goes like this and you don't runaway GTI _fast_.

he's driving his mk1 rabbit full out deaf roar speed and blows the tailpipe off







?!?!. as it clatters down the roadway you think to yourself. "hmm this is the best damn date i've ever been on, wheres he been all my VWdubbin life !".







mk1 <3 mk4


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_you know your a dubber if - your first date with a fellow dubber goes like this and you don't runaway GTI _fast_.

he's driving his mk1 rabbit full out deaf roar speed and blows the tailpipe off







?!?!. as it clatters down the roadway you think to yourself. "hmm this is the best damn date i've ever been on, wheres he been all my VWdubbin life !".







mk1 <3 mk4

Sounds excellent. Why do I feel the urge to hear more about this date?








*><*


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Haha. Same here. Then that key saves the day, so there, Stewie.








"Scirocco? They don't even MAKE that, anymore."








*><* 

haha it was on last night!!


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Hmm date details.... well i can't tell all BUT..







he did a lightning fast U-turn and retrieved the tail pipe (burning his hands in the process). Of all places to pull off to check the exhaust he picked a VW salvage yard. "WOW look at that" was all you heard from both of us for about 10 min. The rest of the journey was now more deafeningly loud but hella fun!. That mk1 bunner can GO







The next date we killed a mk2 jetta...another story for another forum perhaps










_Modified by kpdubber84 at 8:12 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## blueduck 03vr6 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (Storm1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storm1200* »_you know you are a dubber if you stop mid-sentence when a R32 passes, then continue as if nothing ever occured when it disappears 

allll the time


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You're going only 25 on a twisty road? Where's your sense of adventure!








*><* 








It was uphill and unfamiliar, the speed limit as 15 or 20 at best and we were trying to find her friends house without knowing the street number


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_Of all places to pull off to check the exhaust he picked a VW salvage yard.

You'd really be a dubber if y'all got it on in the vw salvage yard.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you get some dub love from a guy driving a mint mki rabbit, and you feel like you'd follow him anywhere just to keep looking at that car.
*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You might be a dubber if you were all excited at seeing the first of the "downsized" Chevys in a showroom when you were eleven years old . . . and you're trying to repress the memory because you're into VWs now!
You might also be a dubber if you think this repressed Chevrolet memory necessitates seeking therapy.


----------



## Elfantasmadel401 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You feel guilty about selling your 14 year old MKIII, even if you are buying another Vdub.


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You'd really be a dubber if y'all got it on in the vw salvage yard.








*><* 


_upstate NY in winter...not even for a quickie







!!!_

_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_You might be a dubber if you get some dub love from a guy driving a mint mki rabbit, and you feel like you'd follow him anywhere just to keep looking at that car.
*><* 

I wish. Mr. wicked drivin skillz looses me every time so i have pics of the car to look at whenever i want


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

not sure if this has been said but if you know where the obd2 pickup is on your vdub


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I've never even *owned* an OBD2-equipped VW (both of my VWs have been 1.6 diesels - OBD nothing!







) and I know where the OBD2 pickup is on most.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mrbatavus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbatavus* »_not sure if this has been said but if you know where the obd2 pickup is on your vdub

Mine and pretty much everyone else's.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I've never even *owned* an OBD2-equipped VW (both of my VWs have been 1.6 diesels - OBD nothing!







) and I know where the OBD2 pickup is on most.









Whats OBD?







no such thing on a scirocco


----------



## DNB11888 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (nateF)*

im sure this has been said but 
You know your a VW owner when you constantly hear people ask you "why do you have audi wheels on your Volkswagen" When in reality your running LB's with audi center caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (DNB11888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNB11888* »_im sure this has been said but 
You know your a VW owner when you constantly hear people ask you "why do you have audi wheels on your Volkswagen" When in reality your running LB's with audi center caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Instead, people should ask you, "why are you running LBs w Audi center caps?"








*><*


----------



## DNB11888 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Instead, people should ask you, "why are you running LBs w Audi center caps?"








*><* 

Good point...Reason...Winter wheels and that's how I got em and don't care all that much to change them
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (DNB11888)*

you know your a dubber if.... you've devoted your life/career to _saving_ animals but are willing to _kill_ one to save your dub. wire eating vermin


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

New York talk radio host Brian Lehrer suggested that U.S. senators who don't want to help the Big Three don't give a damn about them because they all come from Southern states with foreign plants. Lehrer (no relation to Jim Lehrer) pointed out that Sen. Richard Shelby (R-AL) has a Hyundai plant in his state, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) has a BMW factory in his state, and Sen. Bob Corker (R-TN) is from the state where Nissan's U.S. operations is headquartered.
You might be a dubber if you're ticked off at Brian Lehrer for not also mentioning that Tennessee is the home of the new VW plant being built, and that it's in the town where Corker was mayor.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

You know your a dubber when you still have sex with your significant other in the garage because you think its hot that they "assume" the position on your hood. 
I had a good night


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_You know your a dubber when you still have sex with your significant other in the garage because you think its hot that they "assume" the position on your hood. 
I had a good night

TPIWWP.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_Tennessee is the home of the new VW plant being built

I drove to a concert in TN a while back, and on the hwy on the drive in, there's a massive billboard w the VW logo and it says Welcome or something.
*><*


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_







It was uphill and unfamiliar, the speed limit as 15 or 20 at best and we were trying to find her friends house without knowing the street number

excuses... excuses...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
TPIWWP.
*><* 

x2


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

You might be a dubber if you post on this thread just to keep it going because no one's contributed to it for two weeks!


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

.... if you clicked this thread because you forgot about it.


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*

You might be a dubber if..... you walk out to the garage and have to flip a coin on what to drive that day. Old school or New school?!?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_You might be a dubber if..... you walk out to the garage and have to flip a coin on what to drive that day. Old school or New school?!?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you don't have to pick because out of all your cars, only one isn't in a "project" stage.
If you pick new school because new cars are made everyday, but rabbit are only made in South Africa.


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*



tSoG-84bit said:


> If you don't have to pick because out of all your cars, only one isn't in a "project" stage.
> HAHA i hear yeh. I spent the weekend wrenchin on both old and new school. Both good to go again so back to the coin


----------



## roadtr1p (Sep 13, 2008)

... if you drive past the dealership everyday after class just to drool at the r32 that you will never afford


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (roadtr1p)*

...you drive 150 miles to get inspection just cause of a CEL... but you dont mind


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (david214365)*

...if you wash your car on a rainy day because you can't stand it being so dirty.


----------



## motorbreath1800 (Jan 11, 2008)

...if your christmas presents included dub clothing, a new radiator, a new heater core and other goodies your car actually needs, and more odd looking metric tools.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_...you drive 150 miles to get inspection just cause of a CEL... but you dont mind

You know this guy's not a dubber, because if he were, he would have a VAG-COM, and not have to drive 150 miles to get his CEL checked and cleared. (But, he may drive 150 miles for ****s and grins.







)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_
You know this guy's not a dubber, because if he were, he would have a VAG-COM, and not have to drive 150 miles to get his CEL checked and cleared. (But, he may drive 150 miles for ****s and grins.








)

i think he meant, he got the CEL off and is driving 150 miles because thats what you have to drive after having the CEL off, otherwise you wont pass emissions.
*><*


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Check my sig


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_i think he meant, he got the CEL off and is driving 150 miles because thats what you have to drive after having the CEL off, otherwise you wont pass emissions.
*><*

Oh. Setting the readiness codes. (And it's not necessarily 150 miles, but after 150 miles, they're either going to be set, or the CEL's going to come back.)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

If you just finished returning all of your non-VW related Christmas gifts in order to buy parts for your cars.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_If you just finished returning all of your non-VW related Christmas gifts in order to buy parts for your cars.

...or you just got started returning your gifts because only one of your 4 dubs is barely running


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

you might be a dubber if you really want a rear wheel drive car, so start an mk2 mid engine rwd build, due to lack of options.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You might be a dubber if you point out that VW made a whole line of RWD vehicles, in many variations, and all of them had the engine behind the driver.








(The Porsche 914 counts, and it's mid-engine, otherwise... obviously everything else is rear engine.)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You might be a dubber if you point out that VW made a whole line of RWD vehicles, in many variations, and all of them had the engine behind the driver.








(The Porsche 914 counts, and it's mid-engine, otherwise... obviously everything else is rear engine.)

You might be a dubber if you think thats a cop-out and the guy w the build had the right idea.








*><*


----------



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

.. if you refer your kids as mk1, mk2, mk3....


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (nordic-vw)*









...if when you park this heap,you look back at it and say"that shat is so phat"







...like fack it bebe i just love it!!!


----------



## pherrera1.8t (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re:*

not sure if covered but:
You know you're a dubber(mkiv) if you like the smell of crayons in your mkiv!








You know you're a dubber if you die a little right before you hit a speed bump knowing you WILL scrape!








You know you're a dubber(mkiv) when you get mad b/c people think your car 'looks' cute http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
You know you're a dubber if while at work you just sit and admire your dub when it's slow, imagining what it will look like once it's finished








You know you're a dubber if you drive 30 min. to work just to drive even though you could've gotten a job closer to home.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (pherrera1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pherrera1.8t* »_You know you're a dubber(mkiv) when you get mad b/c people think your car 'looks' cute http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Doesn't just apply to Mk4s - at the very least, Mk2s are included.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

what? mkivs are cute! and mkiis are even cuter!
*><*


----------



## pherrera1.8t (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

well then you know exactly wat i mean. that's what everyone said when i first got my car!


----------



## VeeDoobee (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (pherrera1.8t)*

If you can replace an alternator in 10 minutes or less
If you have every belt you own in the trunk no mater what car it came from


----------



## Twizted_bunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDoobee)*

...if the parts manager at VW knows you just by the sound of your voice on the phone


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again


----------



## Twizted_bunny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again

i concur...


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Twizted_bunny)*

you know your a dubber when you say. its ok it will start its just going to take a few tries. 
you know your a dubber when you need to buy food/pay rent but you buy coilovers instead
you know your a dubber when your christmas list is stricly car parts
you know your a dubber when you have smashed more than 1 oil pan 
you know your a dubber when you have christmas tree on your roof rack in july











_Modified by green JettaIII at 2:53 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again

oh yes.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Twizted_bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twizted_bunny* »_...if the parts manager at VW knows you just by the sound of your voice on the phone

...and the year, engine type, exterior and interior colors, and transmission type of all of your cars.


----------



## pherrera1.8t (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again

X2 well not anymore... but i still GET to drive 30 min home!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_...and the year, engine type, exterior and interior colors, and transmission type of all of your cars.

...and which cars your engine and transmission came out of, and to do parts lookups on those cars instead.


----------



## nmdazMK1V (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do that...


----------



## nmdazMK1V (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...a guy washes his Dub as soon as he arrives at his vacation destination after trekking thru lots of snow-slush on the way there.


----------



## nmdazMK1V (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Kiddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddo* »_if ronin is one of your all time favorite movies because of the audi's...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love that movie.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

if your out swaping a 20v in your scirocco when its 19 out.... o wait that was today


----------



## bulfrog3232 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (nateF)*

when you find a corrado shell and offer to buy it for $700 to see it collect dust in your garage.
(you couldn't be more proud of your purchace)


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_if your out swaping a 20v in your scirocco when its 19 out.... o wait that was today

If you take off work early to hand wash and wax your dub in 30 degree, windy, weather; can't feel your hands for hours later, and catch a chill only a heating blanket turned up to HIGH can fix, and it still makes you smile to think how much it shines, just outside.








*><*


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
If you take off work early to hand wash and wax your dub in 30 degree, windy, weather; can't feel your hands for hours later, and catch a chill only a heating blanket turned up to HIGH can fix, and it still makes you smile to think how much it shines, just outside.








*><*

if you sit on frozen pavement in 20 degree weather just to put a set of foglights where those nasty mkiv plastic inserts _used to_ go
(what the hell, they were free)


----------



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

.. when your MKV start to rust, you LOVE it!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_
if you sit on frozen pavement in 20 degree weather just to put a set of foglights where those nasty mkiv plastic inserts _used to_ go
(what the hell, they were free)

sweet! are mine next? can you still use the oem ones in the housings?
*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (nordic-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nordic-vw* »_.. when your MKV start to rust, you LOVE it!

what? oh no's. that would kill me. isnt there a warranty for that sorta thing?


----------



## nordic-vw (Jan 1, 2009)

ok, I guess not everyone would like that, and warranty would take care of that.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

... if you're sad that you never got any messages from your "single male, multiple VWs, looking for lasting love, and rust repair. likes short walks to the garage, and long drives anywhere. must love dubs" classified ad.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

If you see a stock T-red mk4 GLI being driven by a woman your mothers age with curb rash on the wheels and the front valence all busted up and you want to cry over so many good parts going to waste. (Happened on my way to work today)


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_... if you're sad that you never got any messages from your "single male, multiple VWs, looking for lasting love, and rust repair. likes short walks to the garage, and long drives anywhere. must love dubs" classified ad.















i'm sold
.. you might be a dubber if over half your new year's resolutions are car-related


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

I wonder why insurance companies hate VW's so much?!?!?!
They are always being wrecked or messed up in commercials.
Also
You might be a dubber if..
..You recently put your car into an embankment and you wont drive anything thats not your car, so you walk everywhere.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_I wonder why insurance companies hate VW's so much?!?!?!
They are always being wrecked or messed up in commercials.
Also
You might be a dubber if..
..You recently put your car into an embankment and you wont drive anything thats not your car, so you walk everywhere.

Pretty sure you just answered your own question.








*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Pretty sure you just answered your own question.








*><*

xenn --> 1
skippy --> 0


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_xenn --> 1
skippy --> 0

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
*><*


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

... if your laying in your snowy rock driveway at midnight just to pull out a 2.0


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Duffy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duffy13* »_... if your laying in your snowy rock driveway at midnight just to pull out a 2.0









Or on a sunday afternoon going over to your friends house just to change rim sets so that a fellow dubber can roll hard on his magazine shoot


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you and Xenniferx are become good friends online and on aim aswell.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

You might be a car nut if you play Ronin in the background when your home alone for background noise just so that every once in a while between tasks you can watch your favorite scene. Does not matter what scene, they are all your favorites


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_You might be a dubber if you and Xenniferx are become good friends online and on aim aswell. 

You might be a dubber if others benchmark their own dubberness w your friendship.








*><*


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_...you finish a night shift and drive the long way home.......again

Oh yeah, I can't even count how many times I've done that.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
sweet! are mine next? can you still use the oem ones in the housings?
*><*

if wrenching on a dub would definitely be worth the drive from toledo. but not worth the gas money.
fyi, yes you can use the stock fogs. i wired mine separately (lazy) so i can use them independently. people driving the other direction get really pissy though.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Damn.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

You might be a dubber if you read that the Polo is coming to the US and you're even more revved up then you were after having seen They Might Be Giants just a couple of hours earlier!


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you read that the Polo is coming to the US and you're even more revved up then you were after having seen They Might Be Giants just a couple of hours earlier!









really!?! post a link. is the polo gti coming too? (dumb question?)


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
really!?! post a link. is the polo gti coming too? (dumb question?)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...05378
http://www.autospies.com/news/...-3998
Done. Two links.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you read that the Polo is coming to the US and you're even more revved up then you were after having seen They Might Be Giants just a couple of hours earlier!









You might be a dubber if you know enough to not believe it until it's on dealer lots.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...05378
http://www.autospies.com/news/...-3998
Done. Two links.









is it just me or does the polo in the second link look just like an fj cruiser?


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

TMBG Woo-Hoo!they rock!you might be a dubber if..all of your co-workers know not to park near your car,but they let you know if anybody else does,before the door dings start flyin'


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_
is it just me or does the polo in the second link look just like an fj cruiser?









Sweet looking polo!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

still no hits on my "personal ad"
maybe I wrote it wrong.
"single non-felon disease free male, multiple non-felon nearly disease free VW's. looking for lasting love, and rust repair. Likes short walks to the garage, and long drives anywhere. Must love A1's, going topless, and getting dirty."
any suggestions?

(updated for frank)


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 8:27 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

oh man, I almost fell for that one


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_any suggestions?


Disease-free ???????


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (nateF)*

If you have your dub fully recon'd knowing its going to snow 2morrow


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (20vtVdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vtVdubb* »_If you have your dub fully recon'd knowing its going to snow 2morrow








please no snow


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

You might be a dubber if a silver metallic New Beetle in _The Dark Knight_ catches your attention!


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you know your a dubber when you say VAG and you girl smacks you because she thinks you are being perverted.
you know your a dubber when you are willing to do an ABA swap into your mk2 when its the middle of winter..... in the driveway.... in new england when there is 6inchs of snow on the ground and more on the way.
you know your a dubber when you pull up to a VW owner in your girls Toyota and start talking to them , they look at you like your dumb , then you tell them yeah i have an mk2 ABA obd1 with an o2a 
you know your a dubber when your girl has to monitor your bank account/paypal because you go to the junk yard/ on vortex to much. 
you know your a dubber when you see a neighbors MK2 go up in flames and you cry ( hang tough tim) and you meet him that way
you know your a dubber when you friend ( who works at carquest ) calls you to find if an mk3 jetta has rear shocks or struts 
you know your a dubber if your local junk yard knows your going to get angry or calls you before they crush a VW.
you know your a dubber (16v owners) when you know you have to replace your timing belt and driving scares you...or you wake up thinking is my timing belt going to be ok.
you know your a dubber when you bottom out and everyone in the car looks like they just sht there pants and you just shrug.
you know your a dubber you know were all the VW owners live in your town.
you know your a dubber when a normal day consists of laying under a car in the junk yard.
you know your a dubber when everyone in your family has owned a VW 
all me everything in this post. 



_Modified by 98JettaGT8V at 12:02 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98JettaGT8V* »_you know your a dubber when you pull up to a VW owner in your girls Toyota and start talking to them , they look at you like your dumb , then you tell them yeah i have an mk2 ABA obd1 with an o2a 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you know your a dubber if everytime you back up or shift your girl thinks the car is going to die (O2O owners)
you know your a dubber when you want black forest industry's or BBM gift cards for your Bday or xmas 

you know your a dubber when firefox security says that you have viewed your "my profile page" over 10,000 times in the last year .... no joke


_Modified by 98JettaGT8V at 12:11 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

you know your a dubber when you bottom out and everyone in the car looks like they just sht there pants and you just shrug.
im gonna use that in my sig, i was driving my girlfriends friends to that mall and we hit a dip in the freeway and bottom out and they all flip out and insist that we stop to make sure the car is ok.


----------



## 98JettaGT8V (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_you know your a dubber when you bottom out and everyone in the car looks like they just sht there pants and you just shrug.
im gonna use that in my sig, i was driving my girlfriends friends to that mall and we hit a dip in the freeway and bottom out and they all flip out and insist that we stop to make sure the car is ok.

make it a quote


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 31, 2007)

you know your a dubber when you join the army just to afford a new car and go fast parts... I can't wait.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

I have some TV ones.
You might be a dubber if you're watching What Not to Wear, and the subject is some spunky girl w tattoos, and you almost like her, until they show a candid scene of her filling up her car w gas, and it's a mkiv Jetta. Then you like her for certain.
You notice the Corrado in Reservation Road, even though it only drove up to the gas pump in the background of the scene and later drove down the road past the characters, and it adds a whole point to your score of the movie.








*><*


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98JettaGT8V* »_you know your a dubber when you are willing to do an ABA swap into your mk2 when its the middle of winter..... in the driveway.... in new england when there is 6inchs of snow on the ground and more on the way.
_Modified by 98JettaGT8V at 12:02 AM 1-26-2009_

Well that sounds terribly familiar.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Duffy13)*

...if you're watching the Pink Panther and point out the B5 wagon in one of the first scenes...


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_...if you're watching the Pink Panther and point out the B5 wagon in one of the first scenes...

or got so bored you just were looking for the audi and VW's the rest of the movie because it sucked


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98JettaGT8V* »_you know your a dubber when you say VAG and you girl smacks you because she thinks you are being perverted.

You might not be a dubber if you mispronounced VAG in a manner that would get you smacked.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Correct. Pronunciation of VAG should be:
[ˈfɔlksˌvaːgən] ['aktsiəngəzεlʃaft]


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

when did passing ingrish clas makes me a gud dubber?
consfued.. 
[ˈfɔlksˌvaːgən] ['aktsiəngəzεlʃaft]


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like something with Unicode is messed up on your computer.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H...cters


----------



## NZDoug (Jan 8, 2009)

You admit to owning a 914.


----------



## Danielo_bolo (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (NZDoug)*

You might be a dubber if you have a collection of cracked flange and thermostat housings and pipes in your garage...


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Danielo_bolo)*

If the second you realize midnight club L.A. has an 83 GTi and an 88 Scirocco you drop everything you are doing and go to blockbuster to rent it.
and if it kinda pisses you off that they put the little incorrect spelling squiglies under GTi and Scirocco.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

...you know that GTi isn't correct unless you're talking about a Peugeot or Suzuki or something - it's GTI, all caps.


----------



## SalukiDub (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Cavicchi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cavicchi* »_you know your a dubber when you join the army just to afford a new car and go fast parts... I can't wait.

wow props for joining the military and fighting for our country, but that probably wasn't the quickest or most lucrative way to get a car and go fast parts. At least there isn't a war monger in office now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (SalukiDub)*

...when driving through the country side with dolly in tow with a new purchase (an old vw of course), all the while scanning peoples' yards, barn-sides, etc, JUST like a beacon, spots a couple of VWs buried under snow, except for the dinstictive roof lines showing through, .... SO stops immediately.... MARKS that position's coordinates into GPS as a favorite.... For future visit...








Granted it was snowing, plus the snow looked kind of deep, it was getting a bit dark, -14 cold.... and had no boots on







.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

When you sense the car that has pulled alongside is a fellow dubber. Eh, it's a MKIV.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_When you sense the car that has pulled alongside is a fellow dubber. Eh, it's a MKIV.

So? What does that mean! Just because someone has a mkiv, doesn't mean they aren't a dubber. I have a mkiv and I love my car more than anyone I know, and I always look out for and am excited to see other marks of vw, and don't discount them because of the vw they're currently driving.
I think your statement is short-sighted and childish.
*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_Eh, it's a MKIV.


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_I think your statement is short-sighted and childish.*><*

i agree. a VW is a VW. what does is madder what MK it is? please pull your head out of your ass and give them the V and drive off with a smile.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (jdubboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_please pull your head out of your ass and give them the V and drive off with a smile. 

Yeah, I have a MKIV and a MKII, give the V!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

hell, i even get excited when i see a eurovan!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_hell, i even get excited when i see a eurovan!









I was behind one the other day w some damage on the rear, and I was sad for it.
*><*


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I was on my way to the dealer to test drive an 05 Golf TDI GLS, beatrice got thirsty so I stopped to fill 'er up. I noticed a slightly banged up westfalia parked at the entrance of the country fair at which I was filling up. Admiring the well loved exterior, I grinned. To my own banged up VW, then back to the vanagon went my gaze, along with an idiot's grin, just as the attractive owner of the van walked out, giving my car a similar goofy, yet cheerful look. we made eye contact, both grinning like idiots, realizing the other owner loved his/her car, and went about our ways... 
in hindsight, I should have given her a copy of my personal ad.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_If the second you realize midnight club L.A. has an 83 GTi and an 88 Scirocco you drop everything you are doing and go to blockbuster to rent it.
and if it kinda pisses you off that they put the little incorrect spelling squiglies under GTi and Scirocco.

I bought the GTI then then Rocco, and kept them for many, many races.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Danielo_bolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danielo_bolo* »_You might be a dubber if you have a collection of cracked flange and thermostat housings and pipes in your garage...









seconded. ive got three dead coolant flanges and one tstat housing on my workbench in the garage. you know youre a dubber when you can replace the coolant flange in under fifteen minutes BLINDFOLDED with nothing more than a multitool and 10mm wrench.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
So? What does that mean! Just because someone has a mkiv, doesn't mean they aren't a dubber. I have a mkiv and I love my car more than anyone I know, and I always look out for and am excited to see other marks of vw, and don't discount them because of the vw they're currently driving.
I think your statement is short-sighted and childish.
*><*

i always do... its hard to tell with mk3 4 and 5 tho... sometimes you get looked at like your some sort of crazy ass... whatever.. that one in ten you get a return is worth it


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_journalist)*

hahaha true


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_hahaha true









You know what's very useful in keeping a thread flowing? That little button that says, "Quote," above what you're typing.








*><*


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xenniferx)*

i think they were talking about the above post. (like i am)
you might be a dubber if you take your car in for service and you get it back and get highly pissed that your DRL's are turned *back* on. now my $60.00 euro switch is useless for the time being.








or if you change the background on the (i guess) public computer at the dealership. it went from a basic windows XP background to this..


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

^^^^ very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xenniferx)*

jennifer, teach me to make a quote.
_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
You know what's very useful in keeping a thread flowing? That little button that says, "Quote," above what you're typing.









*><*
 i dont really get it?


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

You could potentially be a "dubber" and drive a kia. Like my friend, who works sales..lol.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_jennifer, teach me to make a quote. i dont really get it?

You know, so people know to which post you are referring when you comment.
*><*


----------



## zoso1982 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_If you and your significant other take separate VW's to the same place so he can take pictures of you driving your VW








And on the way to the same destination you both slow down to admire each other driving your VWs together










My wife and I both use the MKV GTI. When she is going out, but I am staying in, I always watch her start it up and drive away. 
As soon as I owned this car (Our first VW), what was true about my wife also became true about the GTI.
I hate to see them go, but boy do I love to watch them leave.


----------



## acidchrist (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

[MK2]
-if when you get your first MK2 you change the brake pads and discs because you think there's something wrong with them, only to find out that the car still doesn't brake because it came like that from the factory... and it makes you laugh
-if you have a dead front engine mount as a paper weight on your desk
-if when you need a first car your family offers you to give you a peugeot 306, or a new ford fiesta diesel, and instead you buy a 20 year old jetta, which is more expensive to insure, and uses more gas, and it seems normal to you


_Modified by acidchrist at 5:36 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (acidchrist)*

Once a year you get nervous about taking your car through inspection cause your not sure if it will pass emissions with the cam and no cat. So you put the stock cam and stock ecu back in "just in case" just like you did last year and the year before that and the year before that.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (greengti81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greengti81* »_Once a year you get nervous about taking your car through inspection cause your not sure if it will pass emissions with the cam and no cat. So you put the stock cam and stock ecu back in "just in case" just like you did last year and the year before that and the year before that.

In most states, you can take it in for emissions, and if you fail, they'll recheck for free within a month.
*><*


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*

You're a dubber when you jump at the first real chance to get back in the game.

I now find myself the happy new owner of this 50€ MkII which I will pick up next week.








And darn it, I'm already scouring ebay for parts.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

Set as wallpaper on my phone.








*><*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You might be a dubber if you see an '88 GTI in a grarge lot where European cars are routinely restored, and month after month goes by without the GTI being worked on, and you want to go into that damn garage and say, "That GTI - get _on_ with it already!"


----------



## ferrari2479 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xenniferx)*

If scraping your lip on driveways and speedbumps is daily
And the coolant smell and starter grinding sound have become part of your day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari2479)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari2479* »_And the coolant smell and starter grinding sound have become part of your day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oof i am definitely immune to the coolant smell by now lol


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_
oof i am definitely immune to the coolant smell by now lol

and everyone you pass telling you "hey your engine is smoking" (besides fellow dubbers who know what's goin it's not smoke)


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio_rey)*

-You might be a dubber if your neighbor assumes that you are working on your car to raise it due to it being low, just to find out that you are actually going lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-and that every stock VW that goes in your garage comes out totally redone!


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

You might be a dubber if you see a lowered mkiv jetta driving down the street and wanna sex0r his wheels cause they look like the hawtness while they're spinning. Then you catch up to him once he's stopped and you realize he's wearing the same wheels you have.








*><*


_Modified by xenniferx at 8:54 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jdubboost)*



jdubboost said:


> you might be a dubber if you take your car in for service and you get it back and get highly pissed that your DRL's are turned *back* on. now my $60.00 euro switch is useless for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I have a Mk4 and the service guy was so proud that he unbent my TFL switch. He literally said, some bozo bent your TFL switch, I made sure to bend it back so that your DRL's work









Which is why every other mkiv on the road has a burned out headlight.
*><*


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Which is why every other mkiv on the road has a burned out headlight.
*><*

Had my fair share.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_I have a Mk4 and the service guy was so proud that he unbent my TFL switch. He literally said, some bozo bent your TFL switch, I made sure to bend it back so that your DRL's work









DRL's. the worst thing since herpes.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jdubboost)*

If you wanted something awd with efi and coil pack ign for under $1k that wouldnt need the hood lifted all winter......so you bought a Subaru

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

you get pulled over on a back road by some hick ass cop doing an "investigation" of some kids in a reported "little loud car" off roading in a field trying to steal a quad...you look at the cop..look at your car..that is now stuck on the side of the road cuz your corrado is just that low that your subframe drags on everything with a slant..look back and the cop with a very confused look on your face..and they take it seriously..like you really were off roading...in a field... all i could do was sigh..as they made me call someone to confirm my alibi that i was not in a field within the past 12 hours.i thought they were gunna take my shoe for mud samples.. only this would happen to a dubber


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

You know you're a true dubber when your girlfriend complains that she thinks you do a better detail on your dub than you do her. lol (But she knows it's not true. or is it? lmao)

_Modified by TurboVWCoupe at 12:01 AM 2-24-2009_


_Modified by TurboVWCoupe at 12:02 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## fmxbrando (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (TurboVWCoupe)*

you might be a dubber if...
... you try to convince everyone you meet that they're a dubber and they just don't know it yet.
... you see a man at a dealership about to buy a Lancer Evo and convince him to buy an R32 instead.
... you succeed in convincing at least 5 of your friends and family into buying a volkswagen.
... you wave at all other volkswagen drivers expecting them to do the same.
... you recognize a rolled mk3 in the ditch because of it's GIGANTIC suitcase muffler.
... you think "Must Love Dubs" would be a GREAT title for a chick flick.
... you bought GT4 and GT5 just because they have Jettas, GTIs and R32s.
... you become offended by dubber discrimination:

_Quote, originally posted by *jdubboost* »_i agree. a VW is a VW. what does is madder what MK it is? please pull your head out of your ass and give them the V and drive off with a smile.












_Modified by fmxbrando at 1:44 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (fmxbrando)*

Might be a dubber if you need a lift just to make sure the car wash didnt miss a spot--and then make sure to clean it with a smile.


----------



## petevw98 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You know you're a Dubber when you make your girlfriend drive her saturn to show and go so you won't rub all the way up the turnpike.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

What's show and go?
*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_What's show and go?
*><*


Please look here




_Modified by 3rdtry at 11:46 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Your neighbor continuously says "what are you fixing now" every time he see's you under the hood of your car (which is all the time







) not realizing you are just modding something (because the stock part broke







)


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

when you could spot every dub in every movie that you watch.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_when you could spot every dub in every movie that you watch.


Hmmm... never thought about that... but I do it all the time.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

the beetle in Coraline! lol


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_the beetle in Coraline! lol

Fake!








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_when you could spot every dub in every movie that you watch.

then you make everyone nuts by rewinding and pausing and analyzing it.
*><*


----------



## jonnygvr6 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you know your a dubber when:
1. you constantly keep looking back at your car when walking to your destination
2. only you know how to put the car in reverse
3. have a collection of busted oilpans hanging on your wall
4. (mk3) you show people your cool window trick , you lock the doors the windows roll up on there own
5. when you spot another dub from a mile away even if it has no mods
6. when you know more about vw's than the vw car sales man knows \
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by jonnygvr6 at 6:21 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

you know you is a dubber..if you have a VDUB and you bought your Girly a VDUB.
And when you dont hit the dog, the dog hits your VDUB
And When it left a dent and your VDUb is in the shop.
Your Rental car is a VDUB.

werd to your.....VDUB


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

the dog survived. but i swear it musta been after my VDUB. cuz it smacked right into my fender. No joke.
their always after me VDUB


----------



## dubpunk13x (Jan 5, 2006)

You might be a dubber if you don't get an automatic car starter because they don't yet make any that are smart enough to do all the "tricks" to starting your car.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (dubpunk13x)*

You know you are a dubber when you have three sets of wheels and tires (race/auto-x/show and winters) sitting covered in the garage.
You no longer notice the check engine light aka "improper flow detection light".
You carry a spare coilpak in the glove box.
Your car vibrates at idle and makes you yell profanities on surface streets in trade for on/off ramp speed.
You pass other cars on elevated highway ramps "because there was plenty of room".
You are the only person on your block who knows what the OBD port for and actually uses it.
Searches on youtube consist of words like...turbo...mkIV....golf....
downpipe....coilovers and dub.
You have to fight the urge to use construction cones as an auto-x course.
And last but certainly not least when you are willing to drive your car to another state when it is making some kind of strange noise that you have not fully diagnoised yet just so that you can drive *your* dub.


_Modified by yelojkt at 9:18 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (98JettaGT8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98JettaGT8V* »_you know your a dubber when you bottom out and everyone in the car looks like they just sht there pants and you just shrug.
_Modified by 98JettaGT8V at 12:02 AM 1-26-2009_

This cracked me up!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yelojkt)*

You might be a dubber if your wife consistently asks if there is a self help group like "AA" that you can attend for the addiction or as the dubber refers to it "Hobby".


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

1. When your favorite pass time is looking for mk1's to rescue off craigslist.
2. When you catch someone on a lie because of a Volkswagen. 
EXAMPLE: 
ME: Any recent work done to this VR6?
SALESMAN: Oh yeeeeah, hoses, rotors and timing belt are all new.
ME: ORLY?????? Timing belt huh?
3. You'd consider using a Cabriolet/Rabbit Convertible as a daily even if all your friends will think your a [email protected]
4. When someone asks you...why are you selling your camry to buy a vw if there is nothing wrong with it?!
And your answer is: Exactly, there's is NOTHING wrong with it! I get attached to cars that treat me like ****.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_And your answer is: Exactly, there's is NOTHING wrong with it! I get attached to cars that treat me like ****.

I always have liked an ****** character.








*><*


_Modified by xenniferx at 9:10 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## oceandubbing4life (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

your locks just stop working on your doors for no reason
you wave at every mod vw you see
your fiance and all your friends drive vws
there is always something to buy for your car (repairs or mods)
start talking to random ppl you see getting in or out of mod vw
you have to slow down at train tracks, pot holes, etc..


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (oceandubbing4life)*

You cringe at the sight of even the smallest animals because you know they wont make it under


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Th3internut* »_you know you is a dubber..if you have a VDUB and you bought your Girly a VDUB.
And when you dont hit the dog, the dog hits your VDUB
And When it left a dent and your VDUb is in the shop.
Your Rental car is a VDUB.

werd to your.....VDUB



when you cringe every time you hear VDUB? (petpeeve) its a f#$%ing VW, finish saying it...


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

...if you see a modded vw you've seen before, and you remember exactly where you saw it, and what time of day it was.
*><*


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

Loved the movie "International" because in the first hour they show 4 VW's and One Audi A8


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

lol ya cringe eh? VDUB VDUB VDUB.


----------



## Th3internut (Mar 7, 2009)

V DUB YA!


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Th3internut)*

you KNOW your a dubber when you check the sightings thread the second you walk in the door from work


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*

You might be a dubber if you have every right to feel suspicious about the planned American Polo but you're willing to give it a chance.


----------



## eesdub (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (reflexboosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexboosted* »_...if you used the ebrake to hold your big gulp in an MK3

or for the mk4 dubbers with the broken in dash cup holders


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (eesdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eesdub* »_or for the mk4 dubbers with the broken in dash cup holders









Or the same cupholders mentioned above that allow sweat from a cup to drip into and fry your Monsoon headunit.
*><*


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*

You let your friend keep his R32 in your Garage all winter because his parents kicked it out of theirs and you feel bad for it!!


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...if you buy an exhaust right after you buy the car...like, even before you have it insured


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (frickingphil)*

everytime your driving, you're dub spotting and your son is keeping count.


----------



## Tim Muise (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (teutoned)*

That is so true. My son is 4 and spots them even if I miss them (very rare that I miss one though) He is my mini-dubber and he is awesome!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Tim Muise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Muise* »_That is so true. My son is 4 and spots them even if I miss them (very rare that I miss one though) He is my mini-dubber and he is awesome!

I second that.... we drove by a car hauler the other day and out of the 15 or so cars on it he spots the black porche in the middle of the pack


----------



## Tim Muise (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

Nice!


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_You could potentially be a "dubber" and drive a kia. Like my friend, who works sales..lol.

i thought i was the only one! i have a german auto parts sticker & "save the ants" on the back of my rio








hey.. at least its not a honda


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Th3internut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Th3internut* »_V DUB YA!
 That's closer...lol it takes more time to spell the slang abbreviation then the proper abbreviation!!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

An Abbey Road employee secretly took pictures of Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr and George Harrison in 1968 entering Abbey Road Studios for a sesion for the Beatles' White Album. These pictures are on pages 148, 151, and 154 of Mark Lewisohn's book _The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions._
You might be a dubber if you noticed the split-window Volkswagen Beetle parked across the street in all three photos.










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 5:08 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

you replace a broken part, but keep the broken one in a box in your basement.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

You replace a broken part, but keep the broken one in your hatch.
As a spare in case the other part breaks even worse.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_You replace a broken part, but keep the broken one in your hatch.
As a spare in case the other part breaks even worse.









seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*

during the part in herbie:fully loaded where he falls in love with the new beetle you can't help but smile








dub love








(i'm a chick, i can be cheesy like that, haha)


_Modified by jhouse81 at 11:16 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_during the part in herbie:fully loaded where he falls in love with the new beetle you can't help but smile








dub love








(i'm a chick, i can be cheesy like that, haha)

Then, you decide to boycot Disney for ricing up Herbie in that movie.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

movie herbie: 
- when you yell at the TV because the valve covers are not interchangeable








page pawn!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

While on a date....
You warn the person that you have a volkswagen, you tell her that the car may or may not start right away and also tell her not to open the window because it needs a regulator.
Then, you bore her to death about how rare the seats she's sitting on are


----------



## Blame Politics (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*

your having trouble paying you mortuage but its spring an the corrado is getting new axles and a windshield cuz you wanta win some more car show trophys


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blame Politics)*

You might be a dubber when you finally realize that your vw breaking down is its way of trying to get your attention, especially when your drooling over some hot blonde driving in a saturn.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_While on a date....
You warn the person that you have a volkswagen, you tell her that the car may or may not start right away and also tell her not to open the window because it needs a regulator.
Then, you bore her to death about how rare the seats she's sitting on are









if you daily a newer VW so that on date night you can pick her up in a cabriolet you have less than a grand into, and she understands that picking her up in old/smelly/loud/unreliable/scary car is a compliment.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tSoG-84bit* »_if you daily a newer VW so that on date night you can pick her up in a cabriolet you have less than a grand into, and she understands that picking her up in old/smelly/loud/unreliable/scary car is a compliment.

It's sweet. Like you're showing her your true self.
 







*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

This is me at work.
Purposely parking, next to, behind, across, diagonal from the other dubs (or in this case Audis) . But sadly I think I'm the only VW owner at work who doesn't just "drive a vw" I "LOVE my VW"








and then I take a picture with my phone. hah. I suck.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

your son is 3 days old and you take a pic of him like this








<br /><br />


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

best hat EVER
*><*


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-skidmarks-* »_your son is 3 days old and you take a pic of him like this








<br /><br />

Aww.... why would you do that (corrado emblem) though.... doomed failure







The hat though is awsome, and setting the little one in the right direction.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

^hahahahaha! good point, my corrado doesnt run!!^
thanks for the kind words peeps!!


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re:*

I didn't read all of these so sorry if someone wrote something similar already:
The crubbage on your new VW makes you angry but then you realize it completed the cosmetics and it finally "feels right."
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (epearson)*

You spend $8,000 building a motor, $2,000 for a set of wheels, and $2,500 for paint on a car that has a $2,000 book value. AND you think that's perfectly normal.
You have collector car insurance and an antique plate on a 1984 model car.


_Modified by the_journalist at 12:02 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

...when you replace your good plastic impeller water pump with a metal one.... just in case


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (Inked Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inked Dubber* »_...when you replace your good plastic impeller water pump with a metal one.... just in case

...and the metal one breaks anyway


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (frickingphil)*

You might be a dubber if you see a very attractive women on the left, and two golfs in a driveway to your right, and you can't seem to stop staring at the golfs...
That was me today. Guy driving was like man she was pretty hot...I was like huh? Who.







Gave me a laugh after I realized.
Oh got another one...If at your work you decide to park at the other end of the parking lot to park beside the mk4 GTI parked by itself. The walk was worth it.


_Modified by DeathLens at 12:07 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (JDubU)*

you know your a dubber if you traveled back and forth 8 times to the dealership that is 90 miles away to get your car


----------



## dubloveSBG (May 17, 2008)

*...*

You might be a dubber if your phone makes this kinda sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyiv61z7IpM when you get a text message...


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: ... (dubloveSBG)*

you're a dubber when you know exactly whats the next thing going wrong with your car after a waterpump. and when your mom says you have a f ucking addiction with with it. thats why i dont have a gf.














to all v-dubers!!!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ... (volks8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks8* »_you're a dubber when you know exactly whats the next thing going wrong with your car after a waterpump. and when your mom says you have a f ucking addiction with with it. thats why i dont have a gf.














to all v-dubers!!!


... and you deny the addiction with the counter of "it's a passion. havn't you ever been passionate about anything?"


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: ... (vwnut18t)*

this one is for my boyfriend...
you are a dubber if when you buy your first house, and you have more car parts then you do furniture...and by furniture i mean, NONE.
and by car parts I mean catagorized by 16v gti , vr6 gti , mk4 gti , air cooled and misc.
haha but i love him anyways!


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: ... (AutomaticJoy)*

lol. you are a real vdubber when you are the only that thinks when you put it in reverse its absolutely normal. and when your car smells like crayola. and when you are the only one that thinks when u get an intake to your 1.8t it sounds better than a b.o.v : )








üRokReüzen


_Modified by volks8 at 12:21 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You might be a dubber if you stay up ALL night polishing your wheels for a cruise in 2 days.


----------



## VolkswagenTurbo (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If you get in ur car and rub the top of the dash board and smell your hand
also if you sit inside ur dub and take a deep breathe to smell the VW smell. thats a definetly.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VolkswagenTurbo)*

you are real dubber when you wash your silly goose every 3 days and your parents say the paint is gunna fall off cuz u wash it so much haha







to all you vdubbers!!!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (volks8)*

when you can keep a type2 on the road...and you dont live with your parents


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

....when while researching knitting, you come across a website that generates a pattern for any image, and the 1st thing you put in is the vw logo.
*><*


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

not sure if its been mentioned or not, cuz I just found this & am only on pg 7 of 88 but.... when your wife has been bugging you for 4 years to get her name tattooed on you, and you give her every excuse in the book... & then you buy a gti & six months later have the vw emblem on your shoulder


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (VDubn04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubn04* »_not sure if its been mentioned or not, cuz I just found this & am only on pg 7 of 88 but.... when your wife has been bugging you for 4 years to get her name tattooed on you, and you give her every excuse in the book... & then you buy a gti & six months later have the vw emblem on your shoulder









Classic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My wife couldnt understand this concept when I got my VW emblem, and then when I did my sons name.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

hahaha... i got "my god is my judge" the next day after i turned 18 on my rib cuz my family thinks im nutts "because my parents bought me my first vdub when i turned 15" and im not responsible. (parents dont know i have my tat) i want the logo!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

... if you're main priority while driving is looking for pot-holes.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_....when while researching knitting, you come across a website that generates a pattern for any image, and the 1st thing you put in is the vw logo.
*><*

OMG link please!! <3


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

You know your a dubber when someone refers to your Golf as a GTI and you quickly correct them that its not! LOL


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (bansheelos)*

you might be a dubber if your cruise control works intermittently at best
your car is always waxed
your exhaust sounds like sexx no matter what engine your running


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_... if you're main priority while driving is looking for pot-holes.

I hear you.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_OMG link please!! <3

Okay. Had to dig for it because when I found it, it was a rare occasion that I wasn't using my phone for internet, and it didn't get bookmarked.
Here you go! Enjoy!
*><*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

If.. when you use your turn signals your wipers turn on too! and you go ehh whatever it's just a VW thing


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (bansheelos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bansheelos* »_You know your a dubber when someone refers to your Golf as a GTI and you quickly correct them that its not! LOL

damn right i always have to do that


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

You attempt to catch other vdubs, of the same model your driving, to see what it looks like.
You feel wronged when put into a non german car and think of how much better your vdub is then the car your currently in.
You slow down while passing the vdub dealership and for other dubs going the opposite way so you can look at them, no matter the model.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_... if you're main priority while driving is looking for pot-holes.

this includes going 15 -20mins out of your way to avoid such mentioned roads with pot holes..haha VDOT crash course!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

when you drive your buddies car and accidentally put it in 1st instead of reverse.


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_when you drive your buddies car and accidentally put it in 1st instead of reverse.









or when the opposite happens to you
"why are you putting it in first"
"that's where reverse is...to the left of first"
"hmm...that's backwards!"
"yeah, that's where we're going!







"


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

...if being lost makes you miserable
unless you're in the vw...
then it becomes an adventure.
*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_...if being lost makes you miserable
unless you're in the vw...
then it becomes an adventure.
*><*


until it breaks down ... and you have to ghetto rig something to get your adventure going again! hahaha


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

That picture would be hot if that dude would get out of the way.








*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_That picture would be hot if that dude would get out of the way.








*><*

lol I tried to shooo Him away but He was set in getting the sexy beast running again hahaha


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

your wife bugs you to get a puppy and after resisting this for 5 years you finally give in on the condition he should be called DUBBER.....she agreed!


----------



## frickingphil (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_your wife bugs you to get a puppy and after resisting this for 5 years you finally give in on the condition he should be called DUBBER.....she agreed! 

name your next dog "audi" haha


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (frickingphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frickingphil* »_
name your next dog "audi" haha

my boyfriends cat (rip) was called "bug" haha. And his old roomates cat is "karmann"


----------



## pherrera1.8t (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (frickingphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frickingphil* »_
name your next dog "audi" haha

MY dog's name is 'Audi'







lol
Our new puppy is named 'Euro' for now, untill we find a better name that fits him...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutomaticJoy* »_
my boyfriends cat (rip) was called "bug" haha. And his old roomates cat is "karmann" 

You might be a dubber if your favorite "Taxi" episode where Elaine names an imaginary boyfriend "Bill Board" when she could have named him "Karmann Ghia."


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

your a dubber if.....you went the wrong way home in pouring rain to follow this and gave and got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif!!!! made my day since i just found out i have been driving since dec w/out insurance on the Fox. They "forgot" to add it.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

You consider spending more than your car is worth on modifications completely normal and wonder why anyone would question doing such a thing.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You don't modify because you know VWs should be bone stock.
You buy a modified GTI and proceed to "umpimp ze auto."


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

If you drive your car in the rain and them immediately rinse the whole car down (still in the rain) so the gunk from the road wont dry on the paint.
You try to explain to your family that your tires are stretched because a tire that fit the width of your wheels properly wouldn't clear the fenders of the car, only to get, "Well, why did you buy the wrong sized wheels?" To which you have no answer other than, "It's a VW thing, you wouldn't understand."


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You know you're a dubber when you get pulled over and the cop ask you why you were speeding and anwser him im DUBBIN 
You know you're a dubber when you cant go a day with out driveing a DUB
You know you're a dubber when you only wanna see DUB'S on the road 
You know you're a dubber when you hate HONDA nad there load exhaust even thow there going nowhere 
You know you're a dubber when you just drive for no reason but to hear the sound of your engine 
You know you're a dubber whenthe only thing you wanna talk about is DUB'S AALLLLLLLLL DDDDDDDDDDAAYYYYYYYYYYYY
You know you're a dubber when you can wright things about You know you're a dubber when http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

when you sit here and read every single page


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Shandrew2)*

ALL of your friends drive VWs and most of them you met because of that fact.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

When you go to check on your baby at the collision center and it brings a tear to your eye to see her that way








And before you leave the collision center....you kiss her goodbye


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

at the vw show,a little kid, 5yrs old maybe, so proud of his dad's vanagon syncro...
kid - this is our van!!
me - wow! what you like about it most?
kid - the pop up, and the kitchen!
me - cool! i like the lift
his dad steps up, listening...
kid - and we just gotta new honda!
me - ahhh, thats too bad. i'm sorry.
dad - come on son, its time to go.
walk of shame...


----------



## MEntalGTI (May 18, 2009)

You aint dubbin if you aint rubbin


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (MEntalGTI)*

if.... in the early AM while your son is in the shower getting ready for school you pop out to the garage so you can change your low temp fan switch because you know it is going to be "hell" hot all day and you wont have the chance later due to the heat







*true story.... did it this morning







* Arizona heat FTW


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

...your left arm is sunburned from huggin' you dub all sunday on curvy roads.








...you're upset seeing a vanagon conversion w/ a subaru motor instead of a porsche.








...your sadness changes to anger when said vanagon has porsche GTS script on tailgate. posing even more.









_Modified by teutoned at 4:14 PM 5-19-2009_


_Modified by teutoned at 11:07 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Jbird5422 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (teutoned)*

When your only response to friends' concerns about odd noises is "Don't worry about it."
When others comment about you "driving the sh*t out of your car" ... Only because you know you can.


----------



## cottontail_24 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (Jbird5422)*

you know your a dubber when you try to find things to do to your DUB even when theres nothing wrong with it.


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (cottontail_24)*

When you get upset because you only see other mark 2's when your not in your dub. Then you feel like a weirdo because you are staring them down from a neon.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk2zach)*

When riding in the vw with co-worker on way back to work from dept's lunch...















talking about how to not trust a car that you can't push bla bla bla, and in less than 10 seconds, cars starts to sputter, stalls.... 















need to push into the work's parking lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








VW showed who's boss and not to joke that way, I guess I hurt it's feelings.








Drove home fine later in the day.







Darn dieing fuel pump....


----------



## AnimalisticNeeds (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (pefer)*

::clears throat:: this is my first post...and a true story
You know you're a dubber when you tried to run someone over for spitting on the hood of your MKIV GTI...and couldn't understand why you're significant other didn't want to kill the little effer as well.
All I know is I'm glad I happened to have taken my gun out of the car that morning...otherwise I would have been in jail instead of in my MKV GTI.


----------



## lenny44b (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if:
You rubber neck when ever VW drives by
Everyone asks you how to open the rear doors and before they finish you say pull it twice
you get sad when you see a broken down vw
you click the lock button on the keys more then once because the dull beep beep makes you smerk
when a check engine light comes on youve planned it


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lenny44b)*

You might be a (Jetta) dubber if you don't quite understand the obsession with Golfs but Jettas are the nicest looking cars on the road


----------



## Jbird5422 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (n8burnz)*

Lol @ Lenny... I'm totally a two beeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_You might be a (Jetta) dubber if you don't quite understand the obsession with Golfs but Jettas are the nicest looking cars on the road

You just have to drive one to understand. It's just like driving a Jetta, only the back seat actually has useable head room and the trunk opening is big enough to fit more than a small duffel bag. Not to mention the fact that with the back seat folded down, the trunk will hold as much as most mid-size SUVs.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
You just have to drive one to understand. It's just like driving a Jetta, only the back seat actually has useable head room and the trunk opening is big enough to fit more than a small duffel bag. Not to mention the fact that with the back seat folded down, the trunk will hold as much as most mid-size SUVs.

People have been downright amazed at all the stuff I could fit in my little GTI. I went to buy a lawnmower once, and this cute southern guy comes out w it in a box on a dolly. He takes one look at my car and decides it is not going in there. Mind you this guy loads cars constantly.
I folded the seats down and when I opened the hatch and they tried getting the lawnmower in there, and it slipped right in with tons of room to spare, the look on this man's face was just priceless. He was astounded, and turns to me and says, "Wow. That is one great big little tiny car!"
*><*


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*








I hauled my powder coating oven home in the trunk of my GTI, AND made $20 off my dad, who bet me that it wouldn't fit.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
People have been downright amazed at all the stuff I could fit in my little GTI. I went to buy a lawnmower once, and this cute southern guy comes out w it in a box on a dolly. He takes one look at my car and decides it is not going in there. Mind you this guy loads cars constantly.
I folded the seats down and when I opened the hatch and they tried getting the lawnmower in there, and it slipped right in with tons of room to spare, the look on this man's face was just priceless. He was astounded, and turns to me and says, "Wow. That is one great big little tiny car!"
*><*

Yup... been there. Now I am such a dubber that I bought a B3 wagon. So add about 4 ft to the length of the Gti and U will have the room of a wagon. I shoved an engine hoist in the back to go pull a motor from a corado in it yesturday


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

jettas have a ton of trunk space too, at least mk3's do. and how many golf's can haul a load of 8' fence posts in the car with nothing sticking out the back?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (n8burnz)*

I agree ive got a mk3 and everyone I know is always like damn! Your trunk is huge!!
Compared to other 4door cars of the same time I think jettas have the biggest trunks. Bigger than most these days too


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

today, i drove on the other lane of the road to get around 2 massive potholes. 
I just wanted to share that.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*

We moved my boyfriend into his new house using 3 GTIs hahaa. That was fun. We also have been using my mk4 to do all of his home improvment shopping. So a lot of fun there...
"Is it gonna fit?"
"we are going to MAKE it fit!"


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (AutomaticJoy)*

i got a mkv GLI fold the seat's down in that thing and u can fit anything in it gti's dont compare to that


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (steve'sGTI=beast)*

You might be a dubber if your wife curbs one of your new wheel and doesn't ask any questions when you tell her she can't ever drive it again. * Note * just bought her a Passat wagon, 2 weeks later all 4 wheels are curbed







...


_Modified by xabion at 11:08 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (steve'sGTI=beast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve’sGTI=beast* »_i got a mkv GLI fold the seat's down in that thing and u can fit anything in it gti's dont compare to that 

You do realize the seats fold down in GTIs, right?








*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (steve'sGTI=beast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve’sGTI=beast* »_i got a mkv GLI fold the seat's down in that thing and u can fit anything in it gti's dont compare to that 

yea but you will look cooooler in the GTI


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (AutomaticJoy)*

You might be a dubber if you hold up traffic leaving a parking structure at SJSU to snap a pic of an odd water-cooled delivery van combo thing parked on the street.
Not a bus, the front was like a Type 3 but the back was like a small parcel truck...all yellow.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

A Fridolin? Except the Fridolin was aircooled...
Maybe a Grumman-Olson Kubvan? (Or Kurbwatt, if it was the electric version...)


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

might be a dubber if your friend left his honda accord at your house and you drive it back to his place and are shocked at how hard it is to get that beezy up hills. no torque = no fun
i usually dont downshift and just give her a little more gas. the accord i tried flooring it and it still didnt work. i had to actually downshift!


----------



## cottontail_24 (Jul 27, 2008)

you know your a dubber when you get an old lady to chuck a deuse while she's cruising in a R32


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (cottontail_24)*

while leaving work today the lady i work with said "you know you don't need to park all the way back there.."
to which i replied - "i like being able to see it from inside. and i hate when people get too close"
she just responded with "oh"
i bet she thinks i'm crazy now (especially considering i only drive a mk3..)


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_while leaving work today the lady i work with said "you know you don't need to park all the way back there.."
to which i replied - "i like being able to see it from inside. and i hate when people get too close"
she just responded with "oh"
i bet she thinks i'm crazy now (especially considering i only drive a mk3..)










the rent a cops at my work were giving me a hard time today for parking so far away 
(especially considering i only drive a mk2..)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (steve'sGTI=beast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve’sGTI=beast* »_i got a mkv GLI fold the seat's down in that thing and u can fit anything in it gti's dont compare to that 

I'll see your seats folded and raise you a trunk opening big enough to actually load something through and the fact that nobody has ever mistaken my GTI for a Corolla.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (nateF)*

...if you don't understand why someone would say, "especially since I only drive a mkii" or, "a mk3." Both are wonderful and I will stop short to oogle one any day.
The other day, I saw 2 modded mkiis and 1 modded mk3, and it was the best dub-spotting day I can remember having in a long time.
*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

The other day, we were at Dunkin Donuts. My husband sat and I went to wait for the bagels at the counter. A woman came in who had just parked her minivan next to me, and said, "is that your little GTI out there?" My husband said, "no it belongs to my wife," and pointed to me. She goes, "That is the cutest little car! And it's so low! How do you get into it! Is it fun to drive?!" And he goes, "I wouldn't know. She doesn't let me drive it.."








*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_The other day, we were at Dunkin Donuts. My husband sat and I went to wait for the bagels at the counter. A woman came in who had just parked her minivan next to me, and said, "is that your little GTI out there?" My husband said, "no it belongs to my wife," and pointed to me. She goes, "That is the cutest little car! And it's so low! How do you get into it! Is it fun to drive?!" And he goes, "I wouldn't know. She doesn't let me drive it.."








*><*

My boyfriend gets "thats a cute car!" all the time! He hates it! He keeps trying to make his car look more manly. Now hes talking about a BBR wide body kit to make it more aggressive.
When we picked up my cabriolet, I let him drive it home. I know he loved it, but he said he hated it cause he was in a chick car, top down and all lol


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*

One of your local VW/Audi club members suggests letting japanese cars into the club and you nearly have a stroke.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

During Obsessed, last night, on A&E, this girl and her mother were driving to a restaurant. I noticed they were in a mkiv, right away because I recognized, of all things, THE GLOVE BOX.








*><*


----------



## riffraff6369 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*

You might be a Dubber if...the parts shelves in your personal shop have more parts for Dubs than the local parts store and/or VW dealer...
...if you take a die-hard Honda owner friend for a ride in your hopped up 16v and all he says is "HOLY SHI*T!!!".
...if you scan the local papers, trading times and Craigs list in your area daily looking for a killer deal on a MK1 or MK2!
...if you trailer your GTI drag car to the local dragstrip behind your Caddy with airbags to make the V8 people look like tools because they just got spanked by what...A DUB!!!!!


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

People confuse the street you live on for a VW dealership.
(Sorta happened to some friends of mine up in Ann Arbor.)


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
I'll see your seats folded and raise you a trunk opening big enough to actually load something through and the fact that nobody has ever mistaken my GTI for a Corolla.









Winner.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2zach)*

had traffic court today. gave the judge photos of my car before and after.
"is that a jetta?"
"No no...its GTI ..3 door...hatchback"
i get real defensive when people ask me about my "jetta"


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

You might be a dubber if, after having your windshield wiper motor on your Golf fail three times in two months and getting frustrated with the mechanics who keep trying to fix it before they finally get it right, and after having to listen to your mother tell you to get a new Toyota STAT, you answer with two words, each comprised of two letters -
"NO! VW!"
And you hold onto your car with every intent of getting another Volkswagen when you're ready to buy a new car.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I totalled my truck a few nights ago when I turned around to look at a nice Mk II Gti and casually smashed into a concrete abutment in a parking lot. Only hit it at about 2 miles an hour, but I pushed the frame in a good half a foot. First time I've ever smashed up a car, and damn, what a stupid way to do it!


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (bandi53)*

When you go car shopping with a friend and wont stop somewhere because they don't have any VW's on their lot and then spend 20 mins talking about the VW they do have


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (TErak66)*

You know your a "dubber" if you see an ad on craigslist for a mk1 with no pictures, but you decide to drive 3 hours to see it anyway while hauling a set of corrado steelies that you still haven't stored in your garage. THEN, when you get there and realize you LOVE the car but don't have all the money to buy it, like a crack addict, you start to think of some of the things you could sell, even if they mean a lot to you.
FINALLY, you buy the car and while the car is getting towed home, you follow the tow truck's every move because 1. you want to make sure nothing happens to it and 2. because you want to stare at it under the moonlight.
























_Modified by euromaxituning at 7:57 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## palmbeezy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if your in debt but the second you get money it goes into your car no matter what


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_You know your a "dubber" if you see an ad on craigslist for a mk1...you decide to drive 3 hours to see it. THEN, when you get there and realize you LOVE the car but don't have all the money to buy it, like a crack addict, you start to think of some of the things you could sell, even if they mean a lot to you.
FINALLY, you buy the car...























_Modified by euromaxituning at 7:57 PM 6-9-2009_


this! last night, 6 hrs round trip, $300


----------



## volksvater (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (palmbeezy)*

In my case:
- your childrens' first cars are all vw's (all 4 of them)
- your children go on to be dubbers themselves (one has a VW logo tattoo'd on his back)
- and they fall in love with their s.o. because he/she is a dubber
- you feel that your child has "left the fold" when they sell their vw and buy another brand of car.
- you have a collection of home made specialty tools just for fixing your dub - past as well as present ones
- you keep a VAGCOM on board for those roadside emergencies
- you keep a double spade connectored jumper wire in the glove, just in case the fuel pump relay goes
- you have a clip of the "new Jetta" song on your ipod
- you remember Fahrvergnügen
- you've practiced making a VW symbol with your fingers
- you hope that someone will think to put "avid VW owner" in your obit


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (palmbeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palmbeezy* »_if your in debt but the second you get money it goes into your car no matter what

Yeah debt sucks but the dub does come first. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2zach)*

if your still gettin less then 300 miles a tank


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Toby16custom)*

You might be a dubber if an ad for AARP supplemental insurance comes on CNN and the first thing to catch your attention is the EuroVan in the ad!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

not sure if this has been posted yet ...


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (autopulse)*

^^ makes me laugh everytime i see it


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Instead of Ratchets you have only breaker bars and pipes.
You always have a pry bar and and a ridiculously large hammer in your car.
Your car either bounces down the road like it's on a trampoline or drags on the ground over every bump.
You have something that resembles a spaceship on top of your valve cover but it's broken and doesn't matter anyways.
You pull your emergency brake, get out of your car and it rolls away anyways.
When you shut your eyes to go to bed at night instead of seeing floating little stars you see floating CEL's


----------



## bigboytanous (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (JettaBoyd)*

you go through a set of axles every month


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Spam reported.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*

You might be a dubber if you notice that the stitching in the driver's seat of your Mark 4 Golf is wearing away in the middle - it's actually gone - and, despite the fact that your interior is otherwise immaculate, you freak out over that more than you would if you found gray hairs! 
Happened to me yesterday.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

if you change banks because your car is too low to get into your current one.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (JettaBoyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBoyd* »_Instead of Ratchets you have only breaker bars and pipes.
Your car either bounces down the road like it's on a trampoline or drags on the ground over every bump.
You have something that resembles a spaceship on top of your valve cover but it's broken and doesn't matter anyways.
You pull your emergency brake, get out of your car and it rolls away anyways.


um...i dont think any of those are a good thing.
you might wanna work on that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashgordon13 (Oct 9, 2008)

You get alarmed if you DON'T see a few drops of oil under your car.


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (bansheelos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bansheelos* »_You know your a dubber when someone refers to your Golf as a GTI and you quickly correct them that its not! LOL


haha all the time..i get offended when people say GTI im like it has 4 doors..its a golf


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll just note that 5-door GTIs have existed since Mk2 outside of the US, and the Mk5 GTI is available as a 5-door here.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (bhtooefr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhtooefr* »_I'll just note that 5-door GTIs have existed since Mk2 outside of the US, and the Mk5 GTI is available as a 5-door here.

How did I know that was coming?








*><*


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

...You have an unregistered, not running, and generally worthless gutted Scirocco (under a cover!) in the driveway, and when the building inspector comes over to check up on a permit, your spouse knows enough to answer "It's a Volkswagen" and leave it at that. 
So totally NOT busted!!!!


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

if you break your neck looking for the new 'rado in your neighborhood EVERY time you pass it's parking place.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (teutoned)*

(may be a repeat, i havent been keeping up, sry)...
You know you own a mk2 when you continually remove beehives from your front door gaps (I forgot how common this was until I got my new ride...)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_...You have an unregistered, not running, and generally worthless gutted Scirocco (under a cover!) in the driveway, and when the building inspector comes over to check up on a permit, your spouse knows enough to answer "It's a Volkswagen" and leave it at that. 
So totally NOT busted!!!!

Gutted or not, there's no such thing as a worthless Scirocco.


----------



## SudZero (Jun 2, 2008)

when you have christmas lights on the cluster (airbag, CEL, TPMS) and don't care haha


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (SudZero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SudZero* »_when you have christmas lights on the cluster (airbag, CEL, TPMS) and don't care haha

Thats awesome. Haha.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_ if you break your neck looking for the new 'rado in your neighborhood EVERY time you pass it's parking place.


x2. except that in my neighborood its a white mk2 coupe w/ quad round headlights.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

you start to save your contacts under their vortex names in your cell phone


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_
Yeah debt sucks but the dub does come first. Glad I'm not the only one. 

x3... good to know someone else feels my pain... the wife's been b*tchin lately, cuz I keep telling her what all I could be buying with the cash from my 2nd job!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VDubn04)*

you only live 6 miles from work, but you take the long way home just so you can hit an on ramp and an off ramp.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (dubbass33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_you start to save your contacts under their vortex names in your cell phone

LOL yah so true, or by what they drive or what part you got from them or they sold you.


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

you live next to a neighbor who also loves dubs and you both try to park all your dubs together all the time^ true story, i do it everyday..park'd cars as of yetsterday are gti4, jetta3, passat4, gti3, jetta4


_Modified by alexgti25 at 9:09 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

when you actually get your girl to like dubs also.. she's in love with the 13 window bus, cabrios, vert beetle's


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

You might be a dubber if...
Every Time you see another dub on the otherside of the interstate you want to shove your hands out your sunroof making the VW symbol and then realize that the sunroof doesnt work...
If you drove 30 minuetes just to see another corrado in somebodys driveway.
If you have ever hummed along with the mk3 door ajar sound...
If you think about your dub before you go to sleep...
If your sitting at work on vwvortex even when the jerk with the honda next to you is all like (vdubs suck)...
If the above situation happens and you show them a picture of a corrado
If you cannot let another dub pass you for any reason (lol)


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (omega260)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omega260* »_You might be a dubber if...
If you have ever hummed along with the mk3 door ajar sound...



haha! all the time


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
LOL yah so true, or by what they drive or what part you got from them or they sold you.









true dat


----------



## phillycivicsi (May 7, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ShadowRabbit6)*

check ur pm's


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (phillycivicsi)*

.... if after you get done watching Angels and Demons you are pissed because the killer drove a vanagon to cart around the cardinals and then gets blown up in a Jetta.


----------



## SVVWPA (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you can only take a look at another vw for a split second and know which mk it is
you sit online or looking at magazines for hours thinking of every possible way to upgrade your car
you get offended when someone refers to your car as a golf and you quickly correct them that its a gti



_Modified by SVVWPA at 8:24 AM 6-23-2009_


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rocklizzard91)*








I keep working on them. For some reason it never gets better, just easier.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (JettaBoyd)*

..you nearly drive off the side of the freeway because you're too busy looking in the mirror at the phaeton coming up on you.
theres not many of 'em around here & its always a pleasant surprise to catch one in the wild


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jhouse81)*

You get pissed when you see a dub pulled over on the side of the road with flashing blue lights behind it.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

When you pass riced out Civic and chuckle to yourself when they rev it up just to race.


----------



## i8apylon (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

You might be a dubber if you are not too sure how to drive an "automatic".









...then you hop in someone else's car and the first thing you do is press the clutch pedal that isn't there.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (i8apylon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i8apylon* »_You might be a dubber if you are not too sure how to drive an "automatic".









...then you hop in someone else's car and the first thing you do is press the clutch pedal that isn't there.

hehe


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (dubbass33)*

You might be a dubber if you suspect something is wrong with the suspension or the shock absorbers because the ride is too smooth!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

you might be a dubber if option 5 for your heated seats keep your pizza's warm


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (stv1der)*

...if you grinned while the audi r8 in the beginning of transformers is tearing through japan. such a nice sound








...if you frowned when the audi r8 in the beginning of transformers 2 got cut in half


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*

Lol that was awesome unfortunately all the euro cars in that movie got ownedx.x


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_...if you grinned while the audi r8 in the beginning of transformers is tearing through japan. such a nice sound








...if you frowned when the audi r8 in the beginning of transformers 2 got cut in half









Yeah.








Between that car and the Beetle in the 1st movie, VAG can't get any love. Prolly cause they refused to let their cars be seen as, "destructive, shooting robots," or whatever.
*><*


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Yeah.








Between that car and the Beetle in the 1st movie, VAG can't get any love. Prolly cause they refused to let their cars be seen as, "destructive, shooting robots," or whatever.
*><*

I was the snotty nosed anoying kid when the first transformers movie came out. 
"you DO KNOW that the ORIGINAL bumblebee was VW right?! RIGHT!?!?" 
ahaha


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SVVWPA)*

You know which parking spot is yours at work by the fresh oil marks from the day before.


----------



## i8apylon (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_You know which parking spot is yours at work by the fresh oil marks from the day before. 

Our VW's always mark their territory! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cottontail_24 (Jul 27, 2008)

You might be a dubber if you go on vacation without your dub and one of the first things you think of is wow these roads are smooth enough to drop my dub another inch or two and not having to worry about potholes, dips, and random bumps in the road.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (cottontail_24)*

..when you get pulled over because of your inspection sticker and the cop tells you stories of his old gti & lets you go easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by jhouse81 at 2:13 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## johnnyshanks562 (Apr 18, 2007)

you know you're a dubber if:

you drive an MK4 and your glovebox doesn't close anymore :/


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (johnnyshanks562)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyshanks562* »_you know you're a dubber if:

you drive an MK4 and your glovebox doesn't close anymore :/

That hurts.
I had to get it repaired twice.


----------



## johnnyshanks562 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

haha i know i'm on my third, but still got to love it though.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_..when you get pulled over because of your inspection sticker and the cop tells you stories of his old gti & lets you go easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by jhouse81 at 2:13 PM 6-29-2009_

This happens alot (not the cop part...) But when ever i do somthing dealing with cars, and people ask what I drive...they go into their glory days of when "I had a rabbit....most fun car iv ever owned"


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

...if and when your dub gets towed away the only thing you tell people is its time for upgrades and its my new mod, when really your hoping the stealership says its some little problem with your motor


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (VW-Pssst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Pssst* »_...if and when your dub gets towed away the only thing you tell people is its time for upgrades and its my new mod, when really your hoping the stealership says its some little problem with your motor









The thought of a dub getting towed away makes your heart hurt because makes you think of how sad they always look being pulled up on a flat bed. Had to get mine towed Thursday.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_
The thought of a dub getting towed away makes your heart hurt because makes you think of how sad they always look being pulled up on a flat bed. Had to get mine towed Thursday. 

sucks- my friend just old his dub and it went on a tow truck


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...your GTI's 02j went bad, and rather than putting a new one in, you ride a bike to work through snow, sleet, rain, and summer heat, while you save up for the 02m 6 speed swap. (Yes, it took 9 months to get the money and parts together to do it myself.)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_
The thought of a dub getting towed away makes your heart hurt because makes you think of how sad they always look being pulled up on a flat bed. Had to get mine towed Thursday. 
I can deffinitely relate. Trashed an oil pan on July 3rd. The GTI looked so sad riding on the back of a flatbed.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you haven't worried about your car for a few weeks and you feel guilty about that.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (sciroccojk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojk* »_if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to operate the sloppy shifter.










hahaha


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (thegoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegoose* »_...your GTI's 02j went bad, and rather than putting a new one in, you ride a bike to work through snow, sleet, rain, and summer heat, while you save up for the 02m 6 speed swap. (Yes, it took 9 months to get the money and parts together to do it myself.) 


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SVVWPA)*

YOU MIGHT BE A DUBBER IF...

-you have to put you car in gear after you shut it off, due to damaged or no e brake cables http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-you have all your cars paperwork in the visor due to your car not having a glove box (my old mk3)
-you stood infont of your car on a hot summer day after shutting it off and the fans r still on from the VR6
-you dont use signals due to the electrical problems (mk3)



_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 8:18 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SVVWPA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVVWPA* »_you can only take a look at another vw for a split second and know which mk it is
you sit online or looking at magazines for hours thinking of every possible way to upgrade your car
you get offended when someone refers to your car as a golf and you quickly correct them that its a gti
_Modified by SVVWPA at 8:24 AM 6-23-2009_


LMAO my gurl catches me doing that all the time and i dont even notice it.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_YOU MIGHT BE A DUBBER IF...

-you have all your cars paperwork in the visor due to your car not having a glove box (my old mk3)

_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 8:18 PM 7-9-2009_


good idea. i've noticed it makes the cops nervous when you reach in the passenger seat back pocket








i wonder what made them thing it was a good idea to make a car w/o a glovebox


----------



## vdubbmkiv18 (Jul 12, 2009)

if at least 2 or more of your doors handles don't work from the outside....
only 1 of mine work lol


----------



## vdubbmkiv18 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if...
*Everytime you see a Volkswagen on the road wether its a Dubber or an 80 yearold grandpa, its so tempting to give alittle dub love(its becoming an everyda habbit







)


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you might be a dubber if. every girl you go out with buys a vw as a first car.


----------



## DaJuiceMan (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

you might be a dubber if you....
crack your oil pan not 4 days after you bought your vr6


----------



## drbobshowmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

QUOTE=the_journalist]You get pissed when you see a dub pulled over on the side of the road with flashing blue lights behind it. [/QUOTE]
This one is so True . . .[


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (drbobshowmaster)*









You might be a dubber.....
If this is ur euro plate!!!!!


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

If your friends think your a loser because you almost passed out when a restored old bug drove buy.
If you ever played punch buggy no punch backs with your sister


----------



## ms. eirinn (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (omega260)*

when people call your car a hobby you correct them and say 'it's a lifestyle'


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (ms. eirinn)*

when you know more about that damn car models then the salesman at the VW dealership...
Me : You have any VR6 models ? (refering to the GTI)
Guy: Oh yea right over here
(takes me to some Jettas)
Me: Oh not a jetta, i want a VR6 GTI...
Guy : ... They make those?
Me : yea, I know someone who BOUGHT one from you guys...


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveodeluxe* »_4. only you know how to adjust your seats

lol i actually laughed at that one cause its soo true.... no one knows how to use the crank


----------



## jonnygvr6 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

you know your a dubber when you have more money invested in your car than in your savings account
me


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (jonnygvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnygvr6* »_you know your a dubber when you have more money invested in your car than in your savings account
me









or when your bank closes your savings account because you got nothing in it due to funding your dub!


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

you wake up at 8am to wash the dubs. but waking up that early for any other reason is absolutely out of the question.
gotta get em ready for waterfest tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you know you're a dubber when..
1. your car key is just as sexy as your car!
2. you'll spend your last to repair your stock vw..and go into debt to mod it lol
3. you found a funky way to spell 'vw' (ie. vee-dub, Vdubya, etc.)


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you know you're a dubber when..
1. you understand "power to weight ratio" (heavy ass cars lol)
2. only you know how to open your sunroof..but dont know how to close it 'all the way' lol
3. your friends with honda constantly hate LOL


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

You might be a dubber when you find BBS RS's repulsive since literally everyone and their mother has them


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

...when you get in to an argument with your teacher as to wether an e30 325 or a mk1 GLI is better.
...you convinced your parents to take two day long trips to a city 4 hours away to LOOK at a mk1.
...you would rather own your garbage mk1 than your friend's 450bhp 300zx twin turbo.










_Modified by Retro Newb at 2:03 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

vwvortex is the only reason you even own a computer


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*

You might be a dubber if when you realize that you will have left over financial aid money for school your first thought is "oh **** I can buy a h&r cup kit and some bbs rms with that."


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (ms. eirinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ms. eirinn* »_when people call your car a hobby you correct them and say 'it's a lifestyle'









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if you've purchased 4 dubs and got a full VR swap done to 1 of them. *(ALL WITH IN THE LAST YEAR)* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 7:02 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

and you might be a dubber if...
1) you have a stack of eurotuner mags at the office








2) you have a "mk5 w12 concept GTI" picture as your wallpaper @ the office








3) if every1 at the job knows that you drive "that" *bright red, slammed mk2 GTi VR6 *in the office's parking garage







, and always have different comment on it everyday








4) if the co-founder of your company also drives a b4 V6 4motion (and knows what he has)








5) if your co-workers compete and bet who's car is better http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







(mean while they have cars that nobody's even heard of)


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 7:47 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

*you know your a dubber when ur dub attracts so much sex, your neighbors have a cigarette







*


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 1:13 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexboosted* »_...if you used the ebrake to hold your big gulp in an MK3

...when you hear the term "widow maker" a jack instantly comes to mind.
...you play Grand Theft Auto and intentionally steal the small nondescript hatchback because it looks like a mk2 GTI.
...you spend hours in junkyards looking for "upgrades."
...your e-brake barely werks or is just frozen.
...a girl tells you that she doesnt like vw's and insists she likes honda's better, and its an instant turn off
...You'll talk crap about yourself all day, but the second someone says something about your car you become voilent
...if you know how to open the fuel lid on a MKIII.
...you open auto classifieds backwards cause V is at the end of the alphabet
...You know you're a dubber when no one but you is allowed to have drinks in your car. Then you really piss em off when you ask them to hold your drink (cause it won't fit in the cup holder) so you can shift.
...friends come to you to inspect the VW they're considering purchasing
...You don't care what Consumer Reports says http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...You might be a dubber if you currently don't own a dub but almost cry everytime you see one you want.
you know your a dubber when you took the time to read this entire thread, copying and pasting every little 
thing that relates to you in notepad, just so you could go wax your car and re-ziptie your grille on in between reading 
posts so you dont forget where you were 
you know your a dubber when you no longer refer to yourself as a dubber but just euro
or when you convince your buddies that have no idea cars actually have engines in them 
to get a dub and then get mad at them for copying you
or when you eat just ramen noodles for months just to save up for those new coilovers before the next GtG
or when you take a smoke break while reading this thread just to admire your dub and to think of more things to put in this thread
If you have ever use "well the harder I drive it the better it runs" consecutively
When you work at hannaford pushing carts and make the vr6 noise the whole time


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VDubn04)*

*you know ur a dubber if:*

your girl is always talkin smack cuz your never with her due to you pulling overtime everyday at ur job. and when you have the day off, your installing the mods that you could afford from the pulling the overtime












_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 10:24 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## diegovr6 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (VDubsRock)*

damn im a dubber lol this is me!!!
Top ten signs that you're a dubber...
10) Instead of pajama's with Superman pasted on the front, you have the VW logo.
9) Everytime you see a modded VW pass by, you almost rearend the person in front of you.
8) You spend more time on vwvortex.com than you do sleeping.
7) Your idea of a date is to go to your local VW dealer to look around the lot.
6) Your stack of reading material in the bathroom consists of VW related magazines.
5) You've considered selling a kidney to pay for a coilover kit.
4) Your dealer calls you instead of VW America to get the correct specifications on a VW.
3) Your engine compartment is cleaner than most hospital operating rooms.
2) you decorate your christmas tree with broken window regulators.
and the number one sign that you're a dubber is that you actually took the time to read this list to see what applies to you!


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (diegovr6)*

if when you have a backseat of a jetta in your room and you pull it out to your living room when your drunk as ****... fuc im drunk.............


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*

you know your a dubber when your mom decides for her next car she wants a mk2 4 door golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my boyfriends coupe made her want a mk2


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

you know your a dubber if you chuckle everytime you see a riced out civic


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

*YOU KNOW UR A DUBBER WHEN* you get pulled over for speeding and the cops call backup [4 cop cars exactly], and they surround your car-tell you to put ur hands on the wheel and turn the vr6 off- then let you go with a warning.

[lmao, if i was drivin' a honda http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , i would've gotten a ticket, but since it was a dub, i got a warning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ]


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 12:14 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_..you nearly drive off the side of the freeway because you're too busy looking in the mirror at the phaeton coming up on you.
theres not many of 'em around here & its always a pleasant surprise to catch one in the wild









BTW and you know that said Phaeton is a DUB, not an Audi.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you might be a dubber if when going to pick up a girl for a date theres a speed bump just after her house and you think must be fate! 
just think if it was one house before her house, never would have seen her again.


----------



## BryanTyler03 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (UnitedGTI.)*

you might be a dubber if you have a gti vrt with a jetta front end slammed on staggered keskins and vogtland coils, and the jetta u got the front end from is your parts car AND your daily driver


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_You know your a (mk3) dubber when:
You can tell if the car is OBD-I or OBD-II by its physical characteristics
people call your car color "champagne" or "beige" or "tan" and you correct them on the proper term, "suede silver."
You know your a dubber when:
you have some form of VW as your computer wallpaper in at least one location.
you have half a dozen or more "backup" wallpapers just in case you get bored of the current, but don't change the current one ever.
you think others are as well, they just don't know it yet
you convince your significant other, with little persuasion, to sell their car for another VW
^^true story, girlfriend traded in her honda for a mkIV 1.8t GTI^^
the purchase of your new VW convinces your significant other that he/she too is a dubber

can't count the number of times this has happened
This has gotten so bad that my girlfriend now does it









Gives me goosebumps everytime I see any golf
Werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gltuner at 2:29 PM 10-3-2005_


*I AGREE IN EVERYTHING HERE* especially the *"VW wave"* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if u dont know what it means







, u should sell ur dub







, cuz ur not a real dubber


----------



## StallisVW (Apr 19, 2006)

You know your a v dubber when you hate riding with girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior. 
I really hate when a new girl thinks she can put her feet up on my dashboard, that's wrong on so many lvls
Also
You know your a dubber, when you bought that mark5 for a reliable car, and you still insist on driving your other VW


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (StallisVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StallisVW* »_
I really hate when a new girl thinks she can put her feet up on my dashboard, that's wrong on so many lvls


hahahah X56,000
-especially when they practically smudge the ArmorAll on the dash with their twinkle toes, just to show u the respray they got on their piggies, LMAO











_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 5:30 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

you two are looking for girls in all the wrong places


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_you two are looking for girls in all the wrong places
















lol its not where im getting them from, its just that "with the good- comes the bad"
Ie- my l3!tch is hot, str8 drop dead sexy, but she just does the wierdest $h!t, and she hates VW's lol but i converted her over to audi so i made her sell her car for an audi quattro


----------



## BryanTyler03 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (StallisVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StallisVW* »_You know your a v dubber when you hate riding with girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior. 
I really hate when a new girl thinks she can put her feet up on my dashboard, that's wrong on so many lvls




story of my life


----------



## lemonsLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (BryanTyler03)*

x3


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (BryanTyler03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanTyler03* »_

story of my life

my girl does this everytime she gets in the car.. im so used to it now..


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (alexgti25)*

Probably be posted but whatever.
You know your a dubber when you find scrapes on your oilpan/subframe and crawl out from under the car with nothing but a smile on your face.


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (DeathLens)*

You have no money what so ever, but you still search the classifieds and craigslist for some sort of project or parts car almost everyday.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_You have no money what so ever, but you still search the classifieds and craigslist for some sort of project or parts car almost everyday.

thats the only way to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LMAO - give urself a reason to work.lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

you might be a dubber if you own a passat CC/.:R32 or a evo 8Mr as a beater [the mk2 GTI's never get driven- just worked on] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettakid22 (Oct 6, 2007)

you might be a dubber if *EVERY TIME* you walk down the hall you look out the window to make sure your coupe (that hasnt moved in months) is still right where it should be.and the blinds are broken from so many times of looking out.
you might be a dubber if you have atleast 5+ windows open with vw pages.
you might be a dubber if you've spent the last 3 hours reading 94 pages of you might be a dubber, just incase there was a new one that you didnt want to miss!




_Modified by jettakid22 at 7:47 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

[might have been said already, but f' it]
you might be a dubber if: the only rims u consider, R staggerd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

you cant fit all your dubs in your profile


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

When the tailpipe blows off your A2 you ever so calmly backup and pick it up off the road. Just another day with the vw i love and another thing on the fixit list


----------



## iamdurkee (Jul 5, 2007)

you know youre a dubber when your water gets shut off because you bought a shell with your bill money.
whe you dont even bother looking for a girl friend because ever cent you get has a designated place on your gli for the next 14 years.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (iamdurkee)*

In the past month, my Golf died in the Lincoln Tunnel, then on a suburban avenue. Three weeks, a new alternator, a new RPM sensor, and $1200 later, a protective plastic cover on the bottom of the engine bay has come off twice.
You might be a dubber if, having had all this happen to you, you're still intent of holding on to your VW or replacing it with another one.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

*You know your a dubber when...*
-if you can identify other dubber just by how there VW sits
-if you KNOW [1st hand] of the common problems to a VW








-if you have a *brake conversion,dash swap or wheels* from another euro [i.e- audi/porsche/bmw "upgrades" for a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ] - only dubber do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-if your favorite event of all time is WATERFEST
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-if you would consider a ROOF RACK [that you will never-ever use







] just to make your car LOOK more euro.
-if your clusters' gauges stop working[exept the temp/gas/time] but the blacklight is perfectly bright, then you buy another vw cluster that works but no backlight what so ever










_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 12:33 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## TheJester. (Aug 15, 2009)

You know your a dubber (vr6) if.. when sumone says "crack pipe" you automatically think about your vr6.. not the drug..


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_....you ever so calmly backup and pick it up off the road. Just another day with the vw i love and another thing on the fixit list










hahaha so true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by miss mk2 at 11:21 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (miss mk2)*

you KNOW you're a dubber when you have a dream about driving your boyfriends fathers jetta gli g60 to a show.. but when you register it for the show they write "mk2 jetta stock" ...and you flip out because it's CLEARLY NOT STOCK.


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

you know you're a dubber when you own two VWs...and both wind up being broken at the same time....which means you went from having two cars to no cars and you're not able to get to work...


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VpfinnersW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VpfinnersW* »_you know you're a dubber when you own two VWs...and both wind up being broken at the same time....which means you went from having two cars to no cars and you're not able to get to work...










the boyfriend & i are in the SAME EXACT SITUATION.
my car needs an axle. something is wrong with his clutch. 
..the SAME WEEK!


----------



## rambro (Apr 28, 2009)

you know youre a dubber when your girlfriends trying to display her goods on ichat, but you move the window to the side so you have a better view of the vortex


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (rambro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rambro* »_you know youre a dubber when your girlfriends trying to display her goods on ichat, but you move the window to the side so you have a better view of the vortex


ahhhhhh VR6'S OVER TITTIES







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

you might be a dubber if... 
-it bothers you to spend money on doctor visits/real important stuff, instead of a badgeless grille, coilovers, and other misc. stuff for your vw


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you get cut off by a mk3 and just laugh and keep driving.
You might be a dubber if your sunroof doesnt work and instead of fixing it you buy accesories.
You might be a dubber if you would be completely okay if a passat w8 ran over your dog.
You might be a dubber if your friends are talking about Hondas and you jump in talking about your Dub.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (omega260)*

You might be a dubber if you drop everything to wipe a bird dropping off your freshly washed car.
If you don't do so, you probably have a Toyota.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (omega260)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omega260* »_
You might be a dubber if you would be completely okay if a passat w8 ran over your dog.
You might be a dubber if your friends are talking about Hondas and you jump in talking about your Dub.
\
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was drooling over a W8 Variant the other day, such as badass car


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (AutoUnion32)*

You might be a dubber if you saw _The Spy Who Came In From the Cold_ and paid extra attention when you saw Alec Leamas (Richard Burton) walk by a Microbus and later get out of a Beetle!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 3:56 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (ilovevvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovevvv* »_You might be a dubber when you finally realize that your vw breaking down is its way of trying to get your attention, especially when your drooling over some hot blonde driving in a saturn.









almost the same crap happened to me back in the day
1) was driving a girl around on a date and about a mile from the restaurant the scirocco ate my belt and smoke pluuuuuuumed into the car (she was a dubber too, so she half way understood lol) 
2) i drove my scirocco to see a corrado i was going to buy, as soon as i got home my AC compressor froze just as i was leaving to a dub meeting with my group (same scirocco) 
she was a jealous hooker, but i loved her, then when i got the corrado running i sold her haha... bad mistake though


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

My VW shut down in traffic twice because of a bad RPM sensor. The alternator had to be rebuilt while the RPM sensor was replaced. Earlier this year, my wiper motor went out.
You might be a dubber if, after having had all this happen to you, you _still_ won't trade it in for a Toyota!


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

13's: check








COILS: double check








MOTOR: ....welllll....... maybe later


----------



## 2.0 lover (Aug 30, 2009)

if you loose your euro lip by scraping on a pebble.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

you are a dubber is only you could drive your dub!


----------



## cocaire (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if your W8 suffers from coolant migration and you really feel like ur best friend is dying of cancer.
if you go to trade said w8 for a new jetta cause thats all you can afford and the owner of the dealership and the salesman both apologize for the obviously inferior car
if you are seriously considering a memorial tattoo for the w8


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

wishing you coud win lotto so you can buy all the all the toys for you dub..


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

wishing you coud win lotto just so you buy all the things you need for your dub


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jeanofl)*

Just the other day, our daughters classmate to our daughter, while I walked behind them: "Hey, is that your dad's car?"
Our daughter: "Yes, that's one of _our_ Volkswagens."
Classmate: "What's a Volkswagen?"
Daughter: "Are you serious? You know, like a Beetle, or a GLI, or a Fox? (pauses) That one (pointing to ours) has a sway-bar in the back."
Classmate: ...
They are 6.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Just the other day, our daughters classmate to our daughter, while I walked behind them: "Hey, is that your dad's car?"
Our daughter: "Yes, that's one of _our_ Volkswagens."
Classmate: "What's a Volkswagen?"
Daughter: "Are you serious? You know, like a Beetle, or a GLI, or a Fox? (pauses) That one (pointing to ours) has a sway-bar in the back."
Classmate: ...
They are 6.









omg that is amazing hahaha


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (eudorrra)*

^ Thanks. Luckily she has a few friends whose folks are into cars/bikes, etc and gets to talk shop with them...


----------



## ssnyder87 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

-If no one can figure out where reverse is
-Only you can operate your boot hatch
-You know almost any nut on your car is 10mm


----------



## Veedubtony (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ssnyder87)*

you know your a duber when people tell your your check engine light is on and you just shrug like its nothing


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

Your way too excited about your bone stock fully functional rust free mk2 jetta coupe


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

I first posted in this thread whem it was new-ish, like late 05, early 06, under my last SN I believe, 2.vent0. I cant believe it's still alive.
Mmmmmmmm Dubz, fentz, and crubz.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_I first posted in this thread whem it was new-ish, like late 05, early 06, under my last SN I believe, 2.vent0. I cant believe it's still alive.
Mmmmmmmm Dubz, fentz, and crubz.

this thread was dead, but i added it into my signature 6 months ago and brought it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_
this thread was dead, but i added it into my signature 6 months ago and brought it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We cant let this thread die. I mean, most of the stuff has been posted multiple times, but yea, its still funny.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (iampakman)*

You might be a dubber if you got into a fistfight over which name was better for VW's volume hatchback in the U.S. and Canada, Rabbit or Golf. Nissan enthusiasts never went to the mat over the choice bewteen Sentra and Sunny.


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Just the other day, our daughters classmate to our daughter, while I walked behind them: "Hey, is that your dad's car?"
Our daughter: "Yes, that's one of _our_ Volkswagens."
Classmate: "What's a Volkswagen?"
Daughter: "Are you serious? You know, like a Beetle, or a GLI, or a Fox? (pauses) That one (pointing to ours) has a sway-bar in the back."
Classmate: ...
They are 6.









hahahah thats how it is with me trying to talk to my own friends about cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssnyder87 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You don't turn on your radio because you'd rather hear your car.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_
We cant let this thread die. I mean, most of the stuff has been posted multiple times, but yea, its still funny.

yea alot of stuff has been repeated, but i'd rather hear it again then not at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , this stuff is halarious, 
-i'd recomend that u fix ur self a drink and go over this stuff, and tell u u wont me throwing up with laughter after the last page!


----------



## smaash (Sep 6, 2009)

"When you work at hannaford pushing carts and make the vr6 noise the whole time "

yes!!


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (smaash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smaash* »_"When you work at hannaford pushing carts and make the vr6 noise the whole time "

yes!!

I do that while shopping... sometimes even making a slight BOV sound... and I get the cart sideways around corners hahahaha.
And yes, I am in fact, 22 years young.








I also push the cart then lean on it as i lift my feet and glide down the aisle....


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (smaash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smaash* »_"When you work at hannaford pushing carts and make the vr6 noise the whole time "

yes!!


lmao YES...ALL THE WAY!!!!

x2 on the BOV!!!!


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Veedubtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubtony* »_you know your a duber when people tell your your check engine light is on and you just shrug like its nothing

mine has been on for the last i dont know how many months! i say eh whatever... car is fine...runs fine...


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ssnyder87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssnyder87* »_You don't turn on your radio because you'd rather hear your car.

i do this every day... if i turn on the radio its low enough to still hear my exhaust


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwtuning2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning2004* »_
i do this every day... if i turn on the radio its low enough to still hear my exhaust









I run a straight pipe, I have to crank my radio just to hear it anyway.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (ssnyder87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssnyder87* »_You don't turn on your radio because you'd rather hear your car.


..or because the radio doesn't work
..and you're perfectly okay with that


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (miss mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss mk2* »_hahahah thats how it is with me trying to talk to my own friends about cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_You have no money what so ever, but you still search the classifieds and craigslist for some sort of project or parts car almost everyday.

So true!!!

When: 
"You see a wiener dog, and think that's slammed."
"You get in/out of your VW, and you walk the long way around it to make sure everything is good."
"You take your empty beer cans and bottles to Fred Myer just so you could have enough money for the latest edition of EuroTuner."


_Modified by EuroTrashin at 10:21 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (EuroTrashin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTrashin* »_ 
"You see a wiener dog, and think that's slammed."


i brought my wiener dog to a show & this guy asked "how'd you get him so low?"
without skipping a beat my boyfriend replied "cut springs"


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_
i brought my wiener dog to a show & this guy asked "how'd you get him so low?"
without skipping a beat my boyfriend replied "cut springs"









hahahahahah omg. someone needs to sig this upp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (eudorrra)*

when your girlfriend tells you about her day over the phone and you just read you might be a dubber if....
If the thought of selling one of your VW's comes through your head it becomes and inner battle


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (burton198)*

When you are convinced that God is teasing you because you go to the junkyard for a couple little things and there was 3 perfectly good, complete, aba motors there that you would love to take home but don't have the money for one.










_Modified by mk2zach at 8:03 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_
i brought my wiener dog to a show & this guy asked "how'd you get him so low?"
without skipping a beat my boyfriend replied "cut springs"









I want a munchkin cat just so I can have a lowered cat. 
Maybe I'll get a weiner dog too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gesford (Sep 5, 2009)

You know your a dubber when you spent the last two day on vwvortex reading all 95 pages and laughing at everyone cuz they are all true.
Or when you have to give someone detailed directions on how to drive your car cuz you were to drunk to drive and they wouldnt let you spend some bonding time with your car by sleepin in it.
Or when you have to tell the same person 6 times how to recline the seat, turn it dumbass
Or when your friend with a tricked out crx says his car is better and your only responce is "but its a honda, the only thing its better than is a kia"
Or when you always think your car is the best car in the school parking lot no matter what else there is.
Or if you have no front bumber, bad plug, leaking tranny fluid, your car is 5 diferent colors, your door dosent shut, and your sunroof is gone but you still wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.
If you know hannah drives the grey 08 jetta, eric drives the black 06 GLI, tom drives the yellow 06 GLI and Rick drives the silver 08 GLI, and I drive the White Grey Black Green and Lime Green 95 jetta. And thats every Jetta in the 3 county area.
When you have to put your backseats back in cuz your gf was bitching about where she was gonna sit when you and your friend picked her up.
And if you drive fast not to be cool but to feel Fahrvernugen.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gesford)*

You know 1) Youre a dubber AND 2) youve picked the right girl when you overhear the following conversation between her and one of her friends:
GF: I like the EOS
BFF: A VW? I want the new lexus ISC; its so pretty and plush.
GF: But the EOS has the 2.0T and DSG. Plus, theres aftermarket support galore.
BFF:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









GF:








Yeah, she's a keeper. It's gotten to the point that she prefers my GLI over her car and drops hints along the lines of 'You dont have your car at school since you live on campus and you dont even need it; I've got to drive home from SJ and to/from work'... Yeah, rings on her finger and the big ones on its way.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_You know 1) Youre a dubber AND 2) youve picked the right girl when you overhear the following conversation between her and one of her friends:
GF: I like the EOS
BFF: A VW? I want the new lexus ISC; its so pretty and plush.
GF: But the EOS has the 2.0T and DSG. Plus, theres aftermarket support galore.
BFF:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









GF:








Yeah, she's a keeper. It's gotten to the point that she prefers my GLI over her car and drops hints along the lines of 'You dont have your car at school since you live on campus and you dont even need it; I've got to drive home from SJ and to/from work'... Yeah, rings on her finger and the big ones on its way.









Id be on one knee by now if i were you


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
Id be on one knee by now if i were you










Well, I got one ring on her finger, just have to save up for the big rock.


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

You know your a dubber when your friend can hear your vr6 coming down the street while in his basement 
If you convinced your friend to get a 20th ann instead of a 2.0t








If you lowered your bed


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (omega260)*

..you laugh at the honda boys who nearly blow up their motors trying to get your attention while sitting at a stoplight.
i _saw_ you pull up buddy, you don't need to hold it at 8k for the entirety of the red light









..while pulling out of a parking lot you hear a loud SCRAAAPE from the front of the car.. you hop out & find your license plate curled up around the lip.. then you get mad at your boyfriend when he bends the plate back to normal. 
i like it scraped, dinged up, and bent. it adds character












_Modified by jhouse81 at 11:48 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

...you stockpile parts trying to keep your car running forever, because you can't think of another car you'd rather have.
...assorted idiot lights and drips are considered "normal."
...you consider the trouble you have starting the car an anti-theft feature. (On my Bus, this was sometimes along the lines of "hey, if they can get it started, they're welcome to it...")
...you've had, at various times, your cars and those of friends stored on the back patio because there wasn't enough room in garages.
...you've ever left a note on an abandoned VW telling the owner you'd buy it, figuring it could at least be a parts car.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_
...you consider the trouble you have starting the car an anti-theft feature. (On my Bus, this was sometimes along the lines of "hey, if they can get it started, they're welcome to it...")


i used to say this about my mk1 gti








if they can get it started, then manage to find reverse with sloppy shifter.. then _keep it running_ long enough to get away.. its theirs! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_..you laugh at the honda boys who nearly blow up their motors trying to get your attention while sitting at a stoplight.
i _saw_ you pull up buddy, you don't need to hold it at 8k for the entirety of the red light








_Modified by jhouse81 at 11:48 PM 9-20-2009_

I know how you feel my friend has an 09 Si and he knows nothing its so funny every time hes next to me in my rado he slams it like 4 gears lower then it needs to be
You might be a dubber if you get pissed when you see a dub thats clearly not driven by another dubber


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Hey, I owned a page. How cool.

_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_

...you consider the trouble you have starting the car an anti-theft feature. (On my Bus, this was sometimes along the lines of "hey, if they can get it started, they're welcome to it...")



HAHA. My theory is: if anyone ever stole my car, they would be more pissed off at how hard it is to get it started and keep it going than I would be about them taking it.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (mk2zach)*

you might be a dubber if you have stories of your car anti-thefting yoouu ...... if it was a mk2/corrado/etc and you didn't put your seatbelt on


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

You might be a dubber if, after navigating highways full of potholes and streets with the occasional litter, you check the air on your tires twice in one day . . . because that's the best you can do to make sure everything's still sound.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_you might be a dubber if you have stories of your car anti-thefting yoouu ...... if it was a mk2/corrado/etc and you didn't put your seatbelt on









Or if you consider other car manufacturer's anti-theft or door lock systems weird...hahahaha


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (omega260)*

You might be a dubber if you get pissed when you see a dub thats clearly not driven by another dubber







[/QUOTE]


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Just the other day, our daughters classmate to our daughter, while I walked behind them: "Hey, is that your dad's car?"
Our daughter: "Yes, that's one of _our_ Volkswagens."
Classmate: "What's a Volkswagen?"
Daughter: "Are you serious? You know, like a Beetle, or a GLI, or a Fox? (pauses) That one (pointing to ours) has a sway-bar in the back."
Classmate: ...
They are 6.









AHAHAHA I LOVEEE THIS!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (vwtuning2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning2004* »_
You might be a dubber if you get pissed when you see a dub thats clearly not driven by another dubber








[/QUOTE]

LMAO, i understand the pain- i see it all the time in fairfield county


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

YESSS there are alot of them in fairfield county!!!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (vwtuning2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning2004* »_YESSS there are alot of them in fairfield county!!!









lmao where in FFC are you?, im in bridgeport- my mk2 VR sticks out like a sore thumb with all these hondas


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_
lmao where in FFC are you?, im in bridgeport- my mk2 VR sticks out like a sore thumb with all these hondas









lol, I'm sure it does! I'm in shelton.


----------



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If you can't wipe that **** grin off your face every time you drive your vr...
Also when your homescreen on your iPhone looks like this:


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (tapassvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tapassvr* »_If you can't wipe that **** grin off your face every time you drive your vr...


im still gotta GRIN years later, done owned like 4-5 different Vr's [currently getting an .:R swap]- so i might consider tints- do to all the cheesin']


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

you know ur a dubber when:
you dont even bother going up driveways, u just park on the street even though u have your own driveways [that how slammed ur dub is]


----------



## JazzyDub03 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

you know you're a dubber when:
you work at a video game store, and treat customers better/give them free stuff, if you realize they have a vw key.....(gulty...)


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (JazzyDub03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzyDub03* »_you know you're a dubber when:
you work at a video game store, and treat customers better/give them free stuff, if you realize they have a vw key.....(gulty...)

lmao, power to the dubbers


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (tapassvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tapassvr* »_If you can't wipe that **** grin off your face every time you drive your vr...



true, true. except for me its a 2.0 that puts a smile on my face <3


----------



## Run_Rabbit_Run (Apr 8, 2009)

You know your a dubber when you would rather drive either of the Eurovans at work than your bosses Mercedes


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Run_Rabbit_Run)*

You are definitely _not_ a dubber if you owned an '80 Rabbit and think that was the best car you ever had.
You might, however, be a Chevy man.


----------



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You are definitely _not_ a dubber if you owned an '80 Rabbit and think that was the best car you ever had.
You might, however, be a Chevy man.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (tapassvr)*

My point was that, between 1979 and 1982, American Rabbits were re-engineered to ride like Chevys.
Or, as Werner Schmidt put it, they "Malibu'd" the car.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You might be a dubber if your favorite episode of "Alice" was the one in which Alice, Vera, Flo and Mel pool their money and buy a Beetle and then fight over who uses it when.
Mel gets trapped by his waitresses in the sun roof when he tries to get the receipt back from them.


----------



## Nate04R32 (Apr 7, 2009)

you know your a dubber when your driving down the road and you blinker goes crazy for no reason
or
you know your a dubber when you let someone in the back seat and the handle on the seat falls off..
or
you know your a dubber when people know your cars name..
























_Modified by Nate04R32 at 8:46 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (Nate04R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nate04R32* »_
you know your a dubber when you let someone in the back seat and the handle on the seat falls off. 
 
lol i think the previous owners of all my past dubs went thru that- cuz every dub i've owned, NEVER had the handles to let people into the back seats. lol


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

you know you're a mk2 dubber when you turn left and your horn goes off. its quite embarrassing..


----------



## Nate04R32 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_ 
lol i think the previous owners of all my past dubs went thru that- cuz every dub i've owned, NEVER had the handles to let people into the back seats. lol

yeah i didnt se that oe in there so i had to say it...


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

you might be a dubber if, u* really waited* a FULL 40 seconds [due to the flood protection] to bump ur thread, LMAO


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 10:13 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

When you have duck tape, zipties, and oil in the back of your car, just in case.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2zach)*

I may drive an E30 but I'm a dubber at heart ... this thread is the troof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hell, most of it applies to the E30 anyway








you know you own an E30 when people tell you that your Inspection light is on and you shrug like it's no big deal ... You see what I did there???










_Modified by quicknotfast at 3:25 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_When you have duck tape, zipties, and oil in the back of your car, just in case.


im not sure about duct tape... but zip-ties and oil deffinately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and also ANTIFREEZE


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_hell, most of it applies to the E30 anyway
















or if you get mad when people slam your doors.. not because it's unnecessary, but because something probly just broke


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_







or if you get mad when people slam your doors.. not because it's unnecessary, but because something probly just broke










i lol'd


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_you know you're a mk2 dubber when you turn left and your horn goes off. its quite embarrassing..

this happened in my rocco. hahaha


----------



## crijon035136 (Apr 23, 2009)

i know im a dubber for reading all 96 pages of this and loving every minute of it...
Also know your a dubber when you would spray paint your vr flat black just to get rid of the "sea foam green" the guy in Honolulu paid 950 extra for in 96...yuck
....but seriously it looks totally bad-a in flat black


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if your neighborhood rival is a HONDA!
everythime you see each other you try to cut eachother off, punch it - and stay ahead of him [and out perform one another] on the highway/street!, lol


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (Nate04R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nate04R32* »_you know your a dubber when your driving down the road and you blinker goes crazy for no reason
_Modified by Nate04R32 at 8:46 AM 9-28-2009_

haha i have that problem with my mk3


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_







or if you get mad when people slam your doors.. not because it's unnecessary, but because something probly just broke









Nailed it, pet peeve of mine.







It helps nothing.


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_When you have duck tape, zipties, and oil in the back of your car, just in case.


LMAO. Both my VW's are fully stocked at all times. Never know when a sideskirt might drop or a wiper switch not hold off position.... the fix possibilities are endless


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (kpdubber84)*

you might be a dubber if you make your girlfriend walk to your car from her house, since you refuse to drive up the driveway to pick her up, because you're afraid to bottom out.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (RichieMK4Rich)*

If you've stopped using any sort of tire dressing on your car because the tires rubbing on the fenders keep the sidewalls polished out nice and shiny without having to use any chemicals on them.


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

^^^ rofl. x2 thats why i raised it up, i cant drive 25 miles to work everydy like that


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (alexgti25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexgti25* »_^^^ rofl. x2 thats why i raised it up, i cant drive 25 miles to work everydy like that

I drive 25 miles one way to work every day with mine doing it. I've just had to get really good at knowing where all of the big bumps are and at what speeds to hit them to avoid rubbing.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_you might be a dubber if you make your girlfriend walk to your car from her house, since you refuse to drive up the driveway to pick her up, because you're afraid to bottom out.









truth


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (nateF)*

...you feel like punching your best friend in the face when he says "I hate when i see Mercedes and Porshe rims on anything else cause they look like CRAP!!"


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (xtremebeastbeatr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremebeastbeatr* »_...you feel like punching your best friend in the face when he says "I hate when i see Mercedes and Porshe rims on anything else cause they look like CRAP!!"
















LMK WHO HE IS- I GOT 1 FOR HIM!!!! [J/K







]


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

^^^ His day just got ruined.


----------



## Wookidubs (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

But when translated as best as can be...... Roughly 
becomes The joy of driving


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (crijon035136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crijon035136* »_
Also know your a dubber when you would spray paint your vr flat black just to get rid of the "sea foam green" the guy in Honolulu paid 950 extra for in 96...yuck
....but seriously it looks totally bad-a in flat black









no.
not at all.
thats a rare-ish color. i'd pay the extra 950 for it.
black vr's are dime a dozen.


----------



## p0tat0s (Dec 7, 2008)

you might be a dubber if you subconciously get your girlfriend to hate every car of car except for VWs


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (p0tat0s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p0tat0s* »_you might be a dubber if you subconciously get your girlfriend to hate every car of car except for VWs

My wife now refers to "our next dub" rather than "our next car" when discussing possible vehicle purchases. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_^^^ His day just got ruined.


lmao his face wraps around the punch! hahaha


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_

lmao his face wraps around the punch! hahaha

I'm pretty sure he just created a 5th chin! haha


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (xtremebeastbeatr)*

You might be a dubber if you notice the VW Beetle in the Monty Python sketch "How Not To Be Seen!" (It's in the scene where Gumby gets blown up.)


----------



## Godspeed F40 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love all the pages in this topic....because I can relate to a lot of them! haha


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (RichieMK4Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieMK4Rich* »_you might be a dubber if you make your girlfriend walk to your car from her house, since you refuse to drive up the driveway to pick her up, because you're afraid to bottom out.









Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or pull your front bumper off from backing out of the driveway







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Lost my passenger turn signal assembly doing that


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (GTOs-GTIs27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOs-GTIs27* »_
Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or pull your front bumper off from backing out of the driveway







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Lost my passenger turn signal assembly doing that










omggg i cannot make it out of the parking lot at my job without ripping off half of my lip.


----------



## bay window magic (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (n2vdubz1972)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2vdubz1972* »_You know you're a true V-Dubber if...
These are all from my experience.
*You get irritated when someone spells "Volkswagen" with an "O" instead of 
an "E".....
*You have a job at the local Volkswagen dealership, just to be around VWs....<<<true story!
*You have to constantly replace the towel on your wet driver and passenger seat because your door seals leak.
*Your Fiance' drives a New Beetle with graphics and altezzas......yeah, I know that's a no no among the newer VW crowd.
*You can count on both hands and then some the number of times people have offered to buy your old aircooled V-Dubs.
*Even your parents (Who are in their late 50s) went out and bought an old VW Bus because they wanted to enjoy the hobby.
*People constantly ask you why you're so into Volkswagens.....and you wonder what the problem is.
*Most people dream of owning Ferraris and Escalades, while you dream of owning an old school split window Beetle, or a 21 window Bus.
*You get harassed because you're taking so long to hop on the restoration of your air cooled VW.....what, it's not like it's going anywhere?!
*You've ever illegally driven an unregistered, uninsured, uninspected VW on main roads........yeah, my bad.
*Your plans for your first tattoo are of a VW symbol......I can't wait
*Your E-bay searches for VW parts are already saved to your profile in order to save time when looking.
*You try to negotiate with homeowners who happen to have an old VW sitting in their backyard.
*You already have plans for a "Volkswagen room", in your home complete with the front end of a Bus made into an entertainment center, and the rear end of a Beetle that will be made into a chair. Oh yes, it's coming!

I sold the rear end off of a 69 westy that the guy used for an entertainement center








_Modified by n2vdubz1972 at 9:38 AM 10-28-2005_


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (bay window magic)*

you know your a dubber when you come to carving your pumpkins and instead of a face u do the vag emblems.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















thats what my boyfriend and i did


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (miss mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss mk2* »_you know your a dubber when you come to carving your pumpkins and instead of a face u do the vag emblems.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















thats what my boyfriend and i did









Step ahead of you on that one. I'll have to shoot some pics when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## VR6ators (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

if your Farmville looks like this...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_

omggg i cannot make it out of the parking lot at my job without ripping off half of my lip.









I know how you feel man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Never back up in a VW anywhere that isnt a flat surface









You might know it, when someone asks you what kind of car it is, and then you have to explain the differences between a Jetta/bora/Vento and a gold a Golf, and then the difference between a GLI and a GTI







I guess the badges dont give it away if its over 17 years old http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 1:06 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (GTOs-GTIs27)*

...on every roadtrip your (now 6yo) kid keeps track of every VW seen possible and points out the 'rare' or cool ones...in her opinion of course


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (flygliii)*

When you have a set of BBS's behind your couch because they could get dirty in the basement.


----------



## ribguy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*

If you get creative with bread dough, this way!


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (ribguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ribguy* »_If you get creative with bread dough, this way!









ahahh thats awesome


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

When your friend is talking about getting a svt Cobra as his next car and your just excited about getting a mk6 as your next car.
When somebody makes fun of your car even jokingly you take it way to personal.
When your friend makes fun of how your Corrado brakes down once every 3 months and you just point and laugh because his "reliable" honda is burning oil.
When you love your car NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

If you only date beautyful girls who drive VW and if you stop talking to your best friend because he preffered an american car over a VW or Audi 
This only sounds like me


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (NAVI51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omega260* »_When somebody makes fun of your car even jokingly you take it way to personal.
When your friend makes fun of how your Corrado *[jetta]* brakes down once every 3 months and you just point and laugh because his "reliable" honda is burning oil.
When you love your car NO MATTER WHAT.

you sir know whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_*you know your stuck up...*If you only date beautyful girls who drive VW and if you stop talking to your best friend because he preffered an american car over a VW or Audi 
This only sounds like me









fyi- there are plenty of women beautiful women who drive other cars.
a lot more too. i can count on one hand the number of beautiful girls i know who mod VW's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








and
best friends who drive other cars > no best friends who drive other cars
most of my friends drive and mod other makes. doesnt mean you cant be bro's!
im just sayin. widen your horizons bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rocklizzard91)*

About the girls, well my last 2 gfs have been really bautyful and they would drive Jettas and my current gf drives a Beattle funny thing is that all 3 of them love VW and I didn't know after the relationship had been stablished already
The second one is not necessarly because he chose an american car it was more because of problems and at the end when I got him a car and I lended him my credit, since he didn't have credit, and basically he got me stocked with a car that I couldn;t paid and at the end I ended up loosing money








So yeah I'm not close minded but those words were the fastest way to explain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (NAVI51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAVI51* »_About the girls, well my last 2 gfs have been really bautyful and they would drive Jettas and my current gf drives a Beattle funny thing is that all 3 of them love VW and I didn't know after the relationship had been stablished already
The second one is not necessarly because he chose an american car it was more because of problems and at the end when I got him a car and I lended him my credit, since he didn't have credit, and basically he got me stocked with a car that I couldn;t paid and at the end I ended up loosing money








So yeah I'm not close minded but those words were the fastest way to explain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my apologies on assuming then 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








to finding girls who like vw's on accident!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to friends with money issues.
i never let friends borrow money. mean, yes. but they learn from mistakes then


----------



## ferrari2479 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rocklizzard91)*

If at college you sit in the same seat in class so that you can look out the window to see the modded mk3 jetta thats parked in the same spot everyday.
Also when your gf talks about bbs rs and modding vw's and you think it's so hot.


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a dubber if you have more cars that dont run verses cars that do.
you know were every mk 1 and mk 2 within a 10 mile radius of your home is


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ribguy* »_If you get creative with bread dough, this way!











Did that with cookie dough last year =D


----------



## clashingtaco (Mar 30, 2008)

You might be a dubber if most of the things on your Christmas/Birthday list are related to your car.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (clashingtaco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clashingtaco* »_You might be a dubber if most of the things on your Christmas/Birthday list are related to your car.

or if EVERY thing on your Christmas/Birthday list is related to your car.... think it's time to trade the wife in for a newer model, she absolutely refuses to buy anything for my car as a present.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

you get excited when you see a mk2 gti on the road.. and you're about to wave to him until you realize you're in the winter beater volvo & it would probably be awkward


----------



## powellren (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (josh_did_what)*

You could now have a porsche 911 if you had saved all the money you have spent on your 20 year old veedub.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (powellren)*

...if after calling off from work the day before your boss' first question upon your return is "so did you get your car fixed?"
happy







day everyone!
-C_R


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

if your mood gets better or worse depending on how many of your fleet run and drive. when all my dubs (78 rabbit, 68 beetle, 90 golf) +s10 all run, i tend to be a little more chipper!


----------



## endicott_jb (Oct 13, 2008)

You might be a dubber if you are the only one who can drive your car without having it stall out on you. 
You hear whistling in your ears after driving your car.
You put on a snowboard jacket, sweatshirt, long sleeve shirt, and thermal before going to start the car.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (zepicurean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zepicurean* »_If you're in the Navy and all you can think about is going out to sea, because you won't put any miles on the dub for awhile, and you can save up for that BIG turbo!









Or if you're in the Navy, put pics of your Dub inside your rack and in your workcenter, and can't wait to get home and drive her again.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowRabbit6)*

If you think of something to add to this thread and get up in the middle of the night to post it.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (endicott_jb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endicott_jb* »_You might be a dubber if you are the only one who can drive your car without having it stall out on you. 
You hear whistling in your ears after driving your car.
You put on a snowboard jacket, sweatshirt, long sleeve shirt, and thermal before going to start the car.


Trouble starting is an antitheft feature








In the Bus I used to wear a winter coat, long johns, gloves, and throw a blanket over my legs. Had a little plug-in heater to try to defrost the windshield. Still was cold.


----------



## ribguy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

you scan the shopping center parking lot for a vw to park next to, passing perfectly good spots close to the door, driving wifey crazy!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (ribguy)*

You might be a dubber if you instantly recognize as a Mark 3 Golf the car that dog drives in a Bud Light commercial.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you instantly recognize as a Mark 3 Golf the car that dog drives in a Bud Light commercial.









LMAO! I did!

I was at my girlfriends aunt's house when I 1st saw it, and they just so happen 2 say "hey that looks like you driving" (just talkin smack) but inside I laughed cuz I would STILL b dubbin it.


----------



## crijon035136 (Apr 23, 2009)

HAHA i saw that too!!! classic...but i didnt like the fact that it hit the hydrant


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

if u use the widowmaker as an assistant jack


----------



## MikeBrown (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You have been told more then once by your wife or girl friend its me or the cars.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MikeBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBrown* »_You have been told more then once by your wife or girl friend its me or the cars.










I heard that one 2many times... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasPPMG (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

Don't know if its been said...
You might be a dubber if after seeing a modded vw and exchanging waves or v's with him, you anxiously get on the your local sightings thread and see if he metions you


----------



## vwtuning2004 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_...on every roadtrip your (now 6yo) kid keeps track of every VW seen possible and points out the 'rare' or cool ones...in her opinion of course









haha love this!


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (vwtuning2004)*

the 3 GTIs at my shop always get the same response from customers...
"whats w/ all the GTIs out there?"
"oh, its just a bad habit of mine."
"i had rabbit like those once. best damn car i ever had..." 
sometimes "funnest" is a close 2nd!


----------



## Lamy207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_
or your the only one in the car who dosent get worried about that grind noise when you shift into second(o2o tranny's)
 
only when its cold though...


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (ribguy)*

i do the same thing will drive around the wall mart p lot for 5 minutes looking for a dub


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

1)
might be a dubber if you cry at the sight of a old school rocco or rabbit in a wrecking yard
2)
you could have bought a fully restored 63 23 window micro bus with the money youve spent on your 100 dollar rabbit in the last five years


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rabbitinfife)*

You pull your modded dub up next to a new bone stock Mercedes and realize you'd much rather have the dub than the shiny new Benz.


----------



## rustysweater37 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

when the dmv suspends your registration yet you sit in the W8 in your driveway for hours anyway...fml


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You pull your modded dub up next to a new bone stock Mercedes and realize you'd much rather have the dub than the shiny new Benz.


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk1dubbn)*

All's I got to say is..................................................................
............................................................................................
............................................................................................
............................................................................................
.......................................... my rocco,and...............................
............................................................................................
.............................................................................................
...............................................L62A.......................................
.............................................................................................
rabbit.
Enjoy!Tomorrow would not the same with out my dubbs.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You pull your modded dub up next to a new bone stock Mercedes and realize you'd much rather have the dub than the shiny new Benz.

Depends on what kind of VW it is, though I hate all mercedes, if its a "modded" MkIV/MkV/New Beetle/B5+/etc i'll take my BMX bike








If you have to walk back and forth between the drivers door and trunk, locking/reunlocking the door and trying to pop the trunk about 10 times, until it finally decides to open. All the while, everyone you work with can see you from inside and thinks you have OCD...Once you finally get the trunk open, and get your stuff, someone asks you" why do you drive that old piece of ****? Why dont you get somthing cool like a mustang " you retort with " because...I have a soul " Then, you might be kind of into VW's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MkII's man







best generation ever










_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 1:41 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (GTOs-GTIs27)*

If your Vortex username involves GTI's, but you have a GLI and the next 2 VW's you've got lined up to buy are both Jettas










_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 8:40 AM 12-5-2009_


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_if u use the widowmaker as an assistant jack

the widow maker is only used to get the car high enough so i can fit the floor jack under it


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_
the widow maker is only used to get the car high enough so i can fit the floor jack under it









Same here! It's the perfect tool for that!


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (GTOs-GTIs27)*

If your Vortex username involves GTI's, but you have a GLI and the next 2 VW's you've got lined up to by are both Jettas


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (GTOs-GTIs27)*

....if you get excited when you see another VW driving down the road and wave to them..only to realize they AREN'T a dubber.


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (CajunSpike)*

...when you convince all your friends to buy volkswagens over anything else.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you may be a dubber if...
you cant have more then 2 people in your sedan because of your "so low that you rub" but say it needs moar loa


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (nebuchadnezzarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebuchadnezzarr* »_...when you convince all your friends to buy volkswagens over anything else.

Amen to that!


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

......4 dubs and not enough space to park them all and torn over which one to sell.....
even the nearly 10y old VR6 makes me smile when i drive it ---- still !


----------



## ribguy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (zuma)*

you make it your business to drive by the local import repair shop just to see what cars are there


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (ribguy)*

...you're at work.. supposed to be working.. but instead browsing vortex.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

doing that right now!


----------



## MarkV GLI (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (gltuner)*

...you know the difference between Interlago and plaid...
...and btw, my significant other loaned me her car for a week and I bought mine a month later...


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_doing that right now! 

x2


----------



## PhanTim720 (Nov 2, 2009)

You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no idea how many times ive asked "is that wat my tail lights really look like wen there on?" 
you might be a dubber if....
the amount of repairs nearly double what uve paid and yet u see no problem with it because u just cant get rid of it


_Modified by PhanTim720 at 10:15 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## fortwnek (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (PhanTim720)*

"the amount of repairs nearly double what uve paid and yet u see no problem with it because u just cant get rid of it" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eraps (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (sault13)*

you get your girlfriend to drive your car around the parking lot to see what your car looks like rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sictransitjosh (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: (PhanTim720)*

..when you have a honda, and still want a vw, especially when you find honda people ignorant.
that would be me


----------



## MikeBrown (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

when you can pick out all makes and years of vw from the headlights in the rear view.


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MikeBrown)*

when you fail english for being on the tex all class and see no problems with it


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (saveFred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saveFred* »_when you fail english for being on the tex all class and see no problems with it
















Thats what I do in all my classes with computers.


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (sictransitjosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sictransitjosh* »_..when you have a honda, and still want a vw, especially when you find honda people ignorant.
that would be me

X10000000


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

you can be a true dubber if....
you are in computer class browsing customized VWs on google and everyday after school you just open the hood up to "check for oil" but you just stare at the engine for hours XD


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (crazyalex12)*

oh yeah, i forgot, your a true dubber if on your birthday you rather go to a vw scrapyard instead of having a simple party at your house XD


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (crazyalex12)*

after driving the winter beater for a week you start to miss your vw and think maybeee you should just drive it in the winter.. it hurts


----------



## jeosh (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

if you find girls that drive vws slightly hotter
if you've seen this before...


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (jeosh)*

^^^hahahaha def have


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (miss mk2)*

It annoys you when you notice the latest crop of rice burners have ripped off VW styling cues from two years earlier.


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Troike)*

I have a damn near straight piped VR6(been pulled over for it once) and i was wondering what a good device would be to record the sound so i can share with all you other dubbers.


----------



## Blkwidow (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (nebuchadnezzarr)*

u know ur a dubber if you have the ability to pull your entire interior apart with the average swiss army multi tool.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blkwidow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blkwidow* »_u know ur a dubber if you have the ability to pull your entire interior apart with the average swiss army multi tool. 

Or if you consider that same multi-tool and a roll of duct tape an emergency repair kit.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

you know your a dubber when you giggle with joy when you turn your key and your gauge cluster decides to work. its going to be a good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*

when you scrape/neg;ect bills/take your gf out because your coming to the end of your project and cant spare a dime


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (burton198)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burton198* »_when you scrape/neg;ect bills/take your gf out because your coming to the end of your project and cant spare a dime









if my BF is going to buy me anything.... it BETTER be for my dub!!!!


----------



## MikeBrown (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_
if my BF is going to buy me anything.... it BETTER be for my dub!!!!

you=awesome


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MikeBrown)*

.... you dont circle around the downtown area just to find a parking spot... you circle around trying to find a spot next to another vw


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (diskostikvr6)*

When you use your car as collateral for a loan, so you can keep it around as a parts car instead of selling it.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (MikeBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBrown* »_
you=awesome

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my car and if i have any extra money thats where it goes, and my account at work its constantly maxed out. thats how i do


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (diskostikvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diskostikvr6* »_.... you dont circle around the downtown area just to find a parking spot... you circle around trying to find a spot next to another vw

GUILTY!


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*

when you offer to let your BF borrow your space heater during the winter so he can at least be warn while he works on the VWs in the cold garage. *sigh* im gonna miss having warm feet first thing in the morning...lol but the vr6 is more important

you might be a dubber if you use your euro license plate to scrape ice of your windshield...hahaha. improvise!


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (AutomaticJoy)*

You walk backwards in parking lots, so you can stare at your car.
my gf hates when I do this.....and I do it everytime


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (AutomaticJoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutomaticJoy* »_you might be a dubber if you use your euro license plate to scrape ice of your windshield...hahaha. improvise!

i use my REGULAR plate for that so the euro plate stays nice and warm


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutomaticJoy* »_you might be a dubber if you use your euro license plate to scrape ice of your windshield...hahaha. improvise!
 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_
i use my REGULAR plate for that so the euro plate stays nice and warm









Wow










_Modified by dano17 at 5:13 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## WHYD-TRAK (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (chris18t)*

Hahah they just keep on coming.,,
You might be a dubber if you've had to make major repairs to your dub in the middle of a mall parking lot...but it was ok because you had the tools in the tunk and parts from the spare car at home!


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know your a duber when : 
1. you always ride with the window down no matter how cold it is, just to hear your exhaust. 
2. you love to mess with that vtech sound LMFAO
3.Every time you see a local dubber you honk your horn .


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (SPM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPM_GTI* »_You walk backwards in parking lots, so you can stare at your car.
my gf hates when I do this.....and I do it everytime









Haha I do the same thing








Do you park in the back of parking lots as well? Where no one else will park next to you? I do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (GTOs-GTIs27)*

you may be a dubber if...
you have the music from the worthersee tour teaser vid as a ringtone...
... and drive around to it








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO7VOZ91CBk


----------



## 6vdubbin9 (Apr 18, 2004)

you might be a dubber if.... you like the "express mk2" shirts a little too much...just cuz they are "mk2" hehe


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (6vdubbin9)*

-the cashier at the auto parts store knows you by name and comes out everytime you pull up to see if you've made progress (true story, never fails)
-Same cashier always gives you a strange look because youre a chick and you can go in and not have to ask where things are.
-You take the table right next to the window just so you can see your dub
-You know that all MKIV's smell like crayons
-Any passenger you've ever had has no doubt commented on the crayon scent and questions it.
-You know how many days until show season starts. 
-You know nothing about having money because it all goes to your dub(s)


_Modified by blackvw0484 at 5:22 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_-the cashier at the auto parts store knows you by name and comes out everytime you pull up to see if you've made progress (true story, never fails)


you got a job at the auto parts store cuz employment comes with a charge account. *i did go so far over my limit the cut me off from it... but i will have it back soon*


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_-the cashier at the auto parts store knows you by name and comes out everytime you pull up to see if you've made progress (true story, never fails)
-Same cashier always gives you a strange look because youre a chick and you can go in and not have to ask where things are.
-You take the table right next to the window just so you can see your dub
-You know that all MKIV's smell like crayons
-Any passenger you've ever had has no doubt commented on the crayon scent and questions it.
-You know how many days until show season starts. 
-You know nothing about having money because it all goes to your dub(s)
LMAO

_Modified by blackvw0484 at 5:22 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

...if you somehow figure out how to stack 6 cases of water in the front seat because if you put them in the back you'll end up with rubber in your fenders.


----------



## rubadubjetta (May 28, 2009)

- You get mad at your girlfriend when she slams your doors and yell at her for it. 
-You have more Dub pictures on your phone than pictures of your girlfriend.
-You get in an argument with the guy at the parts counter and win..... Four times.
-You get offered a job at the local Autoparts store and decline for fear of being forced to help Honda kids and ********.
-You get a ticket for reckless driving because you were dodging potholes.










_Modified by rubadubjetta at 10:46 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (rubadubjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubadubjetta* »_- You get mad at your girlfriend when she slams your doors and yell at her for it. 
_Modified by rubadubjetta at 10:46 AM 12-30-2009_

I think this applies to ALL passengers. Not just girlfriends or boyfriends


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*

... you have mentally mapped out every bump and pothole on every road within a 20 mile radius of your house


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_
-You take the table right next to the window just so you can see your dub.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*as a valet* 
You wait for all the other jockies to take cars before you so you get to drive the dub.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (diskostikvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diskostikvr6* »_... you have mentally mapped out every bump and pothole on every road within a 20 mile radius of your house

this and... you purposely avoid the roads with potholes and speed bumps that are un-dodgeable (so to speak)


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*

this happened to me today. thought it was amusing...
new guy at the auto parts store was told *NOT* to help me because I would no doubt walk to exactly what I needed and would bee at the counter in 30 seconds or less. (the new guy looked a little shocked, when I, the blonde chick, did just that...wonder if he ever picked his jaw up. haha)


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re:*

...when you don't worry about losing your standard measure tools but flip when say you can't find your 10mm or 12mm 's








Drunyon: ...when all your friends are getting new cars and you buy buy ones that are almost as old as your parents and consider it new (and better).


_Modified by nebuchadnezzarr at 10:31 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Re: (nebuchadnezzarr)*

- u might be a dubber if you are laying in bed and start laughing because you are thinking about what people say in this thread and everything people say is true! 
and yes i just got out of bed and turned on my computer that i just turned off 15 min ago to type this 
- and also your (well my ALMOST) girlfriend might be dubber when she makes fun of you because her jetta is slammed and my 20th is not...








no money to lower it





















happy new year everyone







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk 4 1991 at 12:45 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mk 4 1991)*

If after owning your mk4 for nearly seven years, you can't figure out why it DOESN'T smell like crayons and everyone else's does. And this fact worrys you almost as much as a strange noise coming from the engine would.
If you have learned to drive a car with no ground clearance through dips where most people would make a Chevy Tahoe drag up.
If you finally quit worrying about the tires rubbing your fenders and just started repainting the inside of your fender lips once a month.
If you would rather walk three miles than drive your dub down an unpaved road.
If you have to remove the front bumper of your car before getting your wheels lined up, just so it will clear the ramps on the alignment rack.
If you carry a couple of short pieces of 2x4 in the trunk of your car so you can drive onto them and actually get a jack to fit underneath the car.
If you have a collection of busted up oil pans that you display in your garage with pride.
If your collection of stock parts removed from your various dubs in order to mod them and spare parts you keep "just in case" could almost be asssembled into another car.
If you drive another make of car and constantly find quality and design flaws with it that VW would have done better.
If you consider buying a $50,000 MasterCraft ski boat instead of the much cheaper Donzi that you really want just because it has a VW TDI engine.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (the_journalist)*

^^ all VERY VERY good. can relate to all but 2







good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatskinnykid* »_...if you somehow figure out how to stack 6 cases of water in the front seat because if you put them in the back you'll end up with rubber in your fenders.

mmmmmm yes. when i do my grocery shopping we take 2 dubs and stack our front seats and laps full of groceries. not kidding


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_
mmmmmm yes. when i do my grocery shopping we take 2 dubs and stack our front seats and laps full of groceries. not kidding









thats awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_
thats awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the first time we went grocery shopping in our new house we had 1 mk2 1 mk4 beetle and 1 mk3 jetta. it was intense!!!


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (diskostikvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diskostikvr6* »_you may be a dubber if...
you have the music from the worthersee tour teaser vid as a ringtone...
... and drive around to it








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Dunkfan914* »_You know your a duber when : 
1. you always ride with the window down no matter how cold it is, just to hear your exhaust. 

 damn yes!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_
-You take the table right next to the window just so you can see your dub
-You know that all MKIV's smell like crayons
-Any passenger you've ever had has no doubt commented on the crayon scent and questions it.










_Quote, originally posted by *rubadubjetta* »_- You get mad at your girlfriend when she slams your doors and yell at her for it. 
-You have more Dub pictures on your phone than pictures of your girlfriend.
 Why do they always get so pissed about this?









_Quote, originally posted by *nebuchadnezzarr* »_...when all your friends are getting new cars and you buy buy ones that are almost as old as your parents and consider it new (and better)









...when you read through all 100 pages, and copy all of this sh*t to a notepad, (b/c you think it's hilarious that it's ALL TRUE!) to share with your friends, even though they won't get it...


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (VDubn04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubn04* »_ 
...when you read through all 100 pages, and copy all of this sh*t to a notepad, (b/c you think it's hilarious that it's ALL TRUE!) to share with your friends, even though they won't get it... 

we get it. thats all that matters. haha


----------



## edebock (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_
if my BF is going to buy me anything.... it BETTER be for my dub!!!!

will you marry me?


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (edebock)*

i got another
you might be a dubber if you spend your last 50$ on porsche twists instead of buying myself new shoes which i desperatly need








bought the twists for 350$ mint condition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hegman (May 23, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk 4 1991)*

when you get asked why are all those orange lights on on your dashboard and you say because they always are they ask isn't that bad you say no i would do something about them if they were


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (hegman)*

if even though you own a new VW, you still cringe when you turn the ignition key hoping it starts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if even though you own a new VW, you still cringe when you turn the ignition key hoping it starts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (edebock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edebock* »_
will you marry me?









he MAY have a problem with that 
this is what he bought me for my bday
















yep pink powder coated manifold and hot pink plug wires. i know i know http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (prfbarto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prfbarto* »_How about when you just go out and look at your car because it's a VW. You smile because it's yours.









Yep, do that all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (madeurotuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeurotuner* »_you might be a dubber if you dub is cleaner than your house
your might be a dubber if you cant focus on movies becuase you are looking for dubs in the background 

Very true on both accounts, although I'm looking for Dubs in movies, TV shows, and commercials


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You are a dubber:
- When your first VW is also the 13th in the family
- The day you bought your VW is the same day your ordered your Bentley Service Manual
- When you consider your Bentley manual as a mod in and of itself
- When you know the parts guy on a first name bases
- If you consider the job on the car not successful until after you've drawn blood in the process of the repair
- If you have Trio's "Da Da Da" on your iPod (and you get this reference with out research)
- You ask the sales rep 'dumb' questions during a test drive, just so you point out his mistakes, and corrects him on what he 'thinks' he knows
- When the corporate rep at the auto show is confused that you know more about the up-coming models and engines than he does.
- When your friend sits in your car for the first time and says "Ah, and in the typical German fashion, no upholders" then you pop-out the slide out cup holders above the radio. (Mk4)
Two quick stories:
1) I picked up a friend of mine from work one day and he asked me how I replaced the lights on my instrument cluster so that the numbers were blue and the needles were red - and it took me a moment to realize what he was talking about.
2) A while back, after I installed the rear fog light mod, a friend of mine was following me to my house, on a rainy day (so rear fog was on). He calls me up and says "You know you have a tall light out?" I push off the rear fog and asked "Did that fix it?" - LOL


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (97JettaGLXVR6)*

You buy products based on how many dubs show up in their TV commercials


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (97JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97JettaGLXVR6* »_
- If you have Trio's "Da Da Da" on your iPod (and you get this reference with out research)


thats my ringtone!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (jhouse81)*

If you think Jesse Ventura rockin' a Passat CC on several episodes of Cospiracy Theory makes him even cooler than before!


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

If when watching a movie and a city scene comes on, your looking in the back ground counting the dubs shown and trying to figure what rims they have.
boston legal season 2, episode 8? red mk3golf, lowered, bbs


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_

















yep pink powder coated manifold and hot pink plug wires. i know i know http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


im SOOOO f***in jealous! i wish my bf did that


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (97JettaGLXVR6)*

When its drizzling outside and you pass another MKIII with its wipers rippin' it in warp speed.


----------



## 040jetta (Nov 10, 2009)

you might be a dubber if your car is cleaner then your house


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (miss mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss mk2* »_

im SOOOO f***in jealous! i wish my bf did that 

he is the bestest. all i did was ask for it. he got me these type A's too
























next i asked for these wheels and a BBM stage 2 supercharger.. we'll see what happens


















_Modified by Pretty Hate Machine at 11:01 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## 040jetta (Nov 10, 2009)

...Being poor doesn't even bother you anymore


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Or if you spend $93 and 4 hours putting 20th style center console cup holders in instead of the pop-out-and-cover-your-cd-slot-and-wont-hold-a-large-cup cupholders. (mkiv)

Fixing this very problem next weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (killercoconuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killercoconuts* »_When its drizzling outside and you pass another MKIII with its wipers rippin' it in warp speed.










you know they have programable intermittant wipers, right?


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatskinnykid* »_If you accelerate on off ramps with wide turns while everyone else brakes.

Guilty as charged - haha!


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (040jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *040jetta* »_you might be a dubber if your car is cleaner then your house

Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Dubitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubitch* »_If when watching a movie and a city scene comes on, your looking in the back ground counting the dubs shown and trying to figure what rims they have.
boston legal season 2, episode 8? red mk3golf, lowered, bbs <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

Or TV... Nitro Circus when they crashed a mk3


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_
Or TV... Nitro Circus when they crashed a mk3

Just watched a little of you me and dupree. They drive a brand new passat 2.0t


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (97JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97JettaGLXVR6* »_You are a dubber:
- If you have Trio's "Da Da Da" on your iPod (and you get this reference with out research)


i-pod? haha I have the single on cassette


















_Modified by run'nRabbit at 5:48 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## kylealmostvw (Nov 25, 2009)

you might be a dubber if....
1. you would chose the rusted mk1 rabbit over the new corvette








2. you have at least 2 friends who work a vw dealership and they call you when they are stumped.
3. you spend 3 days of work on your car to make it look even more busted.
4. you wont but tires over $300 but spend $1800 on coilovers.








5.you stock up on oil pans and always at least have one of those in your car just in case one hits the ground.








6.have 6 vw and only half of them start








7. you have more money invested in vw parts than your house.
8. when you have owned every generation of watercooled vw's at least once( mark1-6)








9.when you have rewired an entire vw in 1 week.








10. when you bumper also works as a snow plow.
11. when you divorce your wife because she traded in her r32 for a honda fit.

















_Modified by kylealmostvw at 6:53 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (lenny44b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lenny44b* »_you click the lock button on the keys more then once because the dull beep beep makes you smerk

I do that myself. I even lock my Golf when it's parked in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (97JettaGLXVR6)*

You wrote letters to VW begging them to build the Touareg based pickup concept they showed a few years ago so you can finally sell the only non-VW vehicle you own.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

You might be a dubber if you thought Elvis Presley was singing "You ain't never *drove* a Rabbit, and you ain't no friend of mine" on his recording of "Hound Dog."


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (kylealmostvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylealmostvw* »_
11. when you divorce your wife because she traded in her r32 for a honda fit.
















sinner...


----------



## Germanengineered (Sep 24, 2004)

-You might be a Dubber if you spend 12 months in Iraq and people ask you "Whats the first thing you want to do when you get home?" and you respond "Drive my VW!"
-JB In Iraq


----------



## jettatuner (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Germanengineered)*

"you might be a dubber if you go to the dealership and the parts guy doesnt know your engine code by the VIN# but you know it by heart"
....true story by the way, this was on my mkv, he said he didnt know if it was bpy, ccta, or cbfa and i casually snapped and said ccta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jettatuner at 12:45 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## dub_gurl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Steveodeluxe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveodeluxe* »_4. only you know how to adjust your seats


OMG!!! This is soooo true! Every person that gets into my car fumbles around the side of the seat "looking" for the circular knob, is what I tell them. Even my mother who has owned TWO vw's in her life cant find it!


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (GTI4ever975)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*

You know you're a dubber if you get excited over a Volkswagen Pointer and you just about jump out of your car to go check it out!
I was only able to get one picture of it...









Full size pic here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/g...es/l/ 


_Modified by 97JettaGLXVR6 at 1:26 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (97JettaGLXVR6)*

You might be a dubber if you drive over a speed bump without slowing down because you didn't notice it on account of it being dark, then you feel like an idiot, and you say to yourself, "Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid. . . . " then you suddenly stop worrying because a) you weren't going that fast to begin with, and b) you have a VW . . . not a Chevy.
And you know a Chevy would have been turned into a low rider by that crass mistake. 


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:51 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

You know you're a dubber when you're walking somwhere and your car can be seen, and you look for it just to make sure its sitting untouched just where you left it.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (dano17)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leathermonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

You know your a dubber if, when watching the remake of Halloween 2, your more worried about the flipped over mk 2 golf, then the victims inside


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (leathermonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leathermonkey* »_You know your a dubber if, when watching the remake of Halloween 2, your more worried about the flipped over mk 2 golf, then the victims inside

And you notice the entire drive train is taken out.
I remember that was the only part of the movie i yelled about. People stared..


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

You're jealous of other cars for their "cup holders"


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (nebuchadnezzarr)*

you get butterflies in your stomach when you think about getting to drive your car again, after being separated from it for a few days
if you've got a hot girl in the car, you bring it up to fifth as quickly as possible, so you can 'accidentally' brush her leg
'whoops, slow down to fourth... oh, now i can go into fifth again... whoops, damn traffic have to slow down again...'
reliability means it gives you at least a week of warning before it breaks
oil pans are an expendable commodity
you'll put $1200 wheels on your $500 piece of crap and suddenly all your VW buddies think it's the hottest thing on the road
you laugh when you scrape on speed bumps


_Modified by ArsenicPants at 3:48 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## shaykes (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_
or your the only one in the car who dosent get worried about that grind noise when you shift into second(o2o tranny's)

HAHA, this is so true, funny how my 020 was grinding second, and then completely failed a month later,.....however, luckily mint 020's can be found for $100


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (shaykes)*

You consider a hammer an essential tool for working on your car.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_You're jealous of other cars for their "cup holders"

Not anymore! Just got the new 2003.5+ Center Console installed this weekend...
... Then on my way home from dropping off a friend, the motor starts knocking, come to find out a spark plug came loose


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (97JettaGLXVR6)*

you might be a dubber if you get offended when your family members tell you to stop dumping money into that "piece of siht" and save up for a better car.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (killercoconuts)*

When you have more then 1 piece of VW clothing, not including your hat and jacket.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (killercoconuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killercoconuts* »_you might be a dubber if you get offended when your family members tell you to stop dumping money into that "piece of siht" and save up for a better car.

kills me every time


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_When you have more then 1 piece of VW clothing, not including your hat and jacket.

More like when your entire t-shirt collection consists of VW, VW club and VW show t-shirts.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_When you have more then 1 piece of VW clothing, not including your hat and jacket.

...if you think every dubber should own this shirt
http://www.zazzle.com/check_en...33918
...if you worry when your cel turns _off_


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

you might be a duber if 
1) you have twenty or so coffee cans full of vw bolts and parts
2) you have ever used vw bolts or parts to fix other non v.a.g cars or home or shop repairs with vw parts


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rabbitinfife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitinfife* »_you might be a duber if 
1) you have twenty or so coffee cans full of vw bolts and parts
2) you have ever used vw bolts or parts to fix other non v.a.g cars or home or shop repairs with vw parts
















Can definitely relate to that one. My 4-wheeler has bolts from a Scirocco holding the the front fenders on, and my Chevy truck has a ton of VW bolts and a horn mount made from a mk4 Golf CD changer bracket.


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

... if you get bored with forza 3 after you complete every race that a vw can enter....


----------



## evilegti (Sep 12, 2008)

.... if you purchase all the VW's in a car video game (forza) 
.....more than once!!!


----------



## schwarzhaserotmarke (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

1) your girlfriend is saying something important and you space out pretending to be on your favorite backroad thrashing **** up.
2) integra tribute videos make you feel sick
3) you laugh when your friend buys a miata for 15 grand and you bought your car for 1500.


----------



## fortwnek (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (schwarzhaserotmarke)*

3) you laugh when your friend buys a miata for 15 grand and you bought your car for 1500. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (schwarzhaserotmarke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwarzhaserotmarke* »_3) you laugh when your friend buys a miata

Could've ended that sentence right there.


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

i laugh when i see a miata at how gay they are


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rabbitinfife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitinfife* »_i laugh when i see a miata at how gay they are
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif amen!


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk 4 1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk 4 1991* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif amen! 

Oo what makes one of the best cheap track cars gay?


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (run'nRabbit)*

They're not emkay 4s, brah


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (TheFrank)*

if the "punch-dub" commercial is your new favorite super bowl ad...
if you take it as your personal mission to teach everyone the rules of punch-dub


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if the "punch-dub" commercial is your new favorite super bowl ad...
if you take it as your personal mission to teach everyone the rules of punch-dub

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and RE: miata comments
cmon they aint that bad slammed... & especially boosted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You consider a hammer an essential tool for working on your car.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...hmm tie rod much???


----------



## shawndelonge (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

You rubber-neck to see other veedubs


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (shawndelonge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawndelonge* »_You rubber-neck to see other veedubs

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if the "punch-dub" commercial is your new favorite super bowl ad...


Das Stevie! "How'd you do that?"


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Blue Golfer)*

You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (run'nRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.

lmfao true story! my fiancee gets pissed because i'll park in the back of wal-mart's parking lot just to be close to a GTI and we have to lug our 11mo old a half mile just to get inside. on the fiance note:
... if your significant other is just as good of a dub-spotter as you are, including the rare ones
(she now knows the difference between an '83 jeep comanche and an '83 rabbit truck, that used to piss me off





















)


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Cabrio_rey)*

you might be a dubber if you had a weekend like mine. check build thread in sig.


----------



## tatu (Dec 19, 2009)

you might be a dubber if when you drives someones automatic you forget and still keep your hand on the joy stick....
or when all your personal items that you keep in your car match the color of your car(mulberry).


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (tatu)*

if all the techs in the shop you work at save the VWs for you, even if it's just an oil change
if when you're off from work, the manager tells customers that the VW tech isn't in
if you had to tell the other techs you work with to check the crackpipe on all 8v/20v/24v VWs that come in


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You almost wreck turning your head trying to see the MKII coming up behind you. Then are disappointed when it's just some old man who bought it because it was the only thing he can afford.


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_You almost wreck turning your head trying to see the MKII coming up behind you. Then are disappointed when it's just some old man who bought it because it was the only thing he can afford.









Mk3.5 Cabby; 50yo woman


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (run'nRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.

_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.

_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.

_Quote, originally posted by *run’nRabbit* »_You scope out a parking lot before deciding on a spot, in the hopes there is another VAG car you can park next to that will compliment your ride.

yes


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

you might be a dubber if your car rules are instantly stated and include
-no drinking in the dub
-no smoking in the dub
-no windows up in the dub (except in winter)
-no sex in the dub
you wash your dub atleast 3 to 5 times a month
you see automatic car washes with the spinning rag cleaners as a death trap for your paint


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_you might be a dubber if your car rules are instantly stated and include
-no drinking in the dub
-no smoking in the dub
-no windows up in the dub (except in winter)
-no sex in the dub
you wash your dub atleast 3 to 5 times a month
you see automatic car washes with the spinning rag cleaners as a death trap for your paint

yes yes yes yes yes... and ....... YES


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Your GF dumps you cause you "care more about your car than her". 
^^^True story


----------



## diskostikvr6 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (FlybyGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlybyGLI* »_Your GF dumps you cause you "care more about your car than her". 
^^^True story 

^ your gf watches you wash the dub 3-5 times a month. we just got back from the car wash..


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (diskostikvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diskostikvr6* »_
^ your gf watches you wash the dub 3-5 times a month. we just got back from the car wash..









well its valentines day, you cant have your gf ride in a dirty car


----------



## istealbears (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (FlybyGLI)*

You might be a dubber if you list the sold cars you no longer have in your "my car" section of your profile.


----------



## lucidmatt (Sep 18, 2008)

...if your mechanic greets you with "NOW what do you want?" and "whatever you want, i aint got it"


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (lucidmatt)*

you know you're a dubber when your car beats up everyone who works on it other than yourself!


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (lucidmatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucidmatt* »_...if your mechanic greets you with "NOW what do you want?" and "whatever you want, i aint got it"

Greetings from the local parts house:
..."Oh great, not _that_ again "
..."Back already eh?"
..."Didn't you replace that last winter?" [crackpipe]
..."Have you tried the dealership?" [they don't know any better]


----------



## blackvw0484 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (lucidmatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucidmatt* »_...if your mechanic greets you with "NOW what do you want?" and "whatever you want, i aint got it"

the "NO CUSTOMERS BEYOND THIS POINT" No longer applies to you.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (blackvw0484)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvw0484* »_
the "NO CUSTOMERS BEYOND THIS POINT" No longer applies to you. 

If the local tire shop lets you remove and reinstall your own wheels because they are afraid of screwing something up. (They can't figure out wheel bolts and spacers for the life of them) Stretched tires on 18" wheels already give them fits.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

if you have to plan your local trips around town ahead of time because some parking lot entrances are too steep for your car


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (FlybyGLI)*

you might be a dubber if washing your car when it is 40 degrees out is not a problem.
OR
You spent your Valentines Day together changing the master cylinder and bleeding the brakes of a VW that isn't even yours.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (AutomaticJoy)*

If the amount of money it would take to complete your list of planned mods would buy you a brand new luxury car.
If the amount of money you've already spent on mods would buy you a brand new luxury car.
If the actual value of your car is about 30% of what you have spent modding it.


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist)*

if your mk1 scrapes even when you dont see anything for it to scrape on
you drive around speedbumps
you get pissed when mk4/mk5 drivers dont "recognize"
you are surprised when the officer tells you how fast you are going, because your speedo is broken.
when people ask if your mk1 is a yugo, you flip them off
you check the mirror to see the black gloom cloud from your diesel.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (4000stq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4000stq* »_
you get pissed when mk4/mk5 drivers dont "recognize"
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I HATE THAT!!!









you know youre a dubber when you watch a video of a mk1 on youtube and stay online for at least another hour looking at related videos


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

You know you're a dubber when...
1. You take your MKVI JSW into service and then start to drool over the steering wheel of the MKVI GTI in the showroom. You start to thing about a retrofit
2. On the same day, you get curious about a Mazda 3 hatch and decide to take it out. You last all about 5 minutes in it and get back into your VW and just sigh because it just "feels right"
side note: the interior of the new 3 is appalling.


----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (AutoUnion32)*

You know your a dubber when;
Your grandma asks what a car is (Nissan Cube) and you respond with:
Its Mad Tyte JDM Yo!


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (diskostikvr6)*

you know youre a dubber when you watch a video of a mk1 on youtube and stay online for at least another hour looking at related videos
dude i do this at least once a month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rabbitinfife)*

when the longest any of your cars stayed at stock ride height was less than a week.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

when you have gotten used to the smell of brake pads when getting out of your MkV rabbit...damn those rear brakes


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (4000stq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4000stq* »_
when people ask if your mk1 is a yugo, you flip them off


that would piss me off lol


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (rabbitinfife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitinfife* »_you know youre a dubber when you watch a video of a mk1 on youtube and stay online for at least another hour looking at related videos
dude i do this at least once a month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










haha youve just proven that statement true









You just might be a dubber if this topic will be in your watched topic list now and for the rest of your life


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk 4 1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk 4 1991* »_
that would piss me off lol 

yea I guess that would be kinda disrespectin'

but hey I sure wouldnt mind a clean slammed yugo... you would be the only one on your block with one and by block I mean city








I would bring it to a VW GT and first one to mistake it for a rabbit they will be crucified


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (bingbongplop3)*

LOL i actually wouldnt mind a slammed yugo either








and what you said about this topic saved in your watched topics is so true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif first thread i ever saved in my watched topics


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (mk 4 1991)*

...if you keep a can of electrical contact cleaner in the trunk. mkiv jetta drivers know what i'm talking about (and apparently the occasional cabrio







)


_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 6:56 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (85 diesel)*

Youre a dubber if...
--mkIV isnt running right, you know instantly its a coil pack because of that subie sound.
--"youre dash is lit up like a x-mas tree" is a compliment to you
--youve said "wait dont put that window down!" way more than you should have had to.
--when walking to your car in the parking lot(the back of it







) you have stopped, stared and taken a picture with your phone.
--You have a list of mods you want to put on your potential next VW taped to your wall.
--spending time on the computer consists of vortex and looking for aftermarket parts.
--no one can slip a clutch in a fwd like you can
--you know exactly how to get 300hp out of a 110hp engine(ABA














)
--a boost leak is an common problem
--you know all the engine codes and hp/tq numbers for those engines
--low is a lifestyle, not a mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And the gf dumping you because of your car has happened to me on a few occasions.







Im pretty much guilty of all the preceding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
--You decide to go classy and get an Audi, but soon want back into a VW. me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thechamp1122 at 12:25 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you learned to ignore your "performance coolant" CEL on your mk4


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*

--you always offer to drive anywhere and everywhere just because you want to drive your car.
--you can get a 250hp (and a under 0-60mph in 5.5 seconds) car to get about 28mpgs 
--it happened, my 01 gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
--you get out of bed at 1AM to add things to this list as you think of them


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thechamp1122)*

You wash your car @ 8:30am when its 40degrees outside.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AutomaticJoy)*

You view Audi as a VW performance parts manufacturer.


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_journalist)*


----------



## MyFirstJettaGT (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

When you clean your vw in the winter, even when you know it's just going to get dirty again


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_You view Audi as a VW performance parts manufacturer.


Lmao. 

Oh man I love this forum.

you know youre a dubber when while youre posting on here you think "THANK JESUS I FOUND THIS THREAD"


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bingbongplop3)*

You might be a dubber if you're depressed because a snowstorm has prevented you from driving your dub for two whole days.


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Blue Golfer)*

You might just be a dubber if you did what i did.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2glisean)*

when your passenger moves their knee so you can shift into 5th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miss mk2 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pretty Hate Machine)*

^hahah hell ya


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (miss mk2)*

You might be a dubber if you see these Toyota ads thanking customers for loyality through their gas-pedal and brake crisis, and you want to shout out, _"Ich bin ein Volkswagener!"_


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Blue Golfer)*

if seeing this ad on your watched topics (browser home page







) irritates you to no end and seems ever so paradoxical 



_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 8:23 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Cabrio_rey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio_rey* »_if seeing this ad on your watched topics (browser home page







) irritates you to no end and seems ever so paradoxical 


_Modified by Cabrio_rey at 8:23 PM 3-4-2010_

LOL
You know youre a dubber when you see a picture and the Dub in the background of the picture sticks out more than the foreground that fill 90% of the picture area


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bingbongplop3)*

might be a dubber if, you find yourself wanting to use, or wishing you could use the smileys that we get on here

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_might be a dubber if, you find yourself wanting to use, or wishing you could use the smileys that we get on here

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view






































i ALWAYS wish i could use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when im texting people


----------



## saveFred (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bingbongplop3)*

I was watching the Burn Notice finale and there was a red Mk1 Cabby in the background and i started freaking out cause they almost crashed into it.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nebuchadnezzarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebuchadnezzarr* »_
i ALWAYS wish i could use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when im texting people

x5318681351513 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (evilegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilegti* »_.... if you purchase all the VW's in a car video game (forza) 
.....more than once!!!


Im not the only one!!! (and audi)
you might be a dubber if you are applying to be an auto detailer at Checkered Flag VW just so you can be around VWs all day


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (MellowDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MellowDub* »_

Im not the only one!!! (and audi)
you might be a dubber if you are applying to be an auto detailer at Checkered Flag VW just so you can be around VWs all day

I have at least two of every VW and Audi, and at least one of almost every Porsche too.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nebuchadnezzarr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebuchadnezzarr* »_
i ALWAYS wish i could use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when im texting people


not only texting also on facebook lol! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk 4 1991)*

if you have someone new in the car and you wave to a fellow vdub and they look at you like you have six heads







guilty


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (MellowDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MellowDub* »_
you might be a dubber if you are applying to be an auto detailer at Checkered Flag VW just so you can be around VWs all day

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love that dealer...good luck with the job there.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_when your passenger moves their knee so you can shift into 5th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have to get my wife to do that all the time.....lol.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowRabbit6)*

You might be a dubber if your dropped collision from your 10-year-old Golf to save money . . . and feel extremely guilty about it.


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blue Golfer)*

when you browse craigslist to no end for wicked deals on wheels dubs and parts.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (killercoconuts)*

you might be a dubber when one single mod costs more than your rent. and its not even driveable. and your perfectly okay with just looking at it for now

the BF and the dog too


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if your dropped collision from your 10-year-old Golf to save money . . . and feel extremely guilty about it. 

You might be a dubber if you would never consider such an act, even when your ride is 25+ years old.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have to interview someone before letting them buy your dub


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_If you have to interview someone before letting them buy your dub

Been there done that a few times.. Now I wish I had never sold them.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_If you have to interview someone before letting them buy your dub


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

if 2 friends wanna tag along with me to the store but i have to say i can't because i will rub too bad


----------



## OldSkool-II (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (jakellama123)*

You might be a dubber if,....Your friends get pissed off, cuz everytime were going somewhere, someone else has to drive...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (OldSkool-II)*

You might be a dubber if you would still buy a Routan even if you could have a Citroen Berlingo!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_You might be a dubber if you would still buy a Routan even if you could have a Citroen Berlingo!









A big VW badge on a Dodge Caravan doesn't make it a dub, no matter what VWoA wants you to believe.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

You may be a dubbin' couple when your idea of a 'date' day is going to the junk yard! and then spending the rest of a nice spring day is workin on the car(s)!


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: you might be a dubberr*

...if your friends are staring at a brand new acura with blacked out rims and emblems and tinted windows and youre droooling over the 87 scirocco parked behind it. (True Story)


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


















you might be a dubber if you are like "wuuuht!" right now


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*

there is a little partnership there...


----------



## Bel4d (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (vwneuspd)*

Your mkIII can only fit unreasonably small drinks in the cup holders.


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: You might be a dubber if... (Bel4d)*

True... Dodge is owned by Diamler, which is a German company.







Unfortunately Dodge is still a crap company.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *killercoconuts* »_True... Dodge is owned by Diamler, which is a German company.







Unfortunately Dodge is still a crap company.


dodge is no longer owned by daimler... daimler dumped that chrysler ship a long time ago...


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

fiat owns them now...you might be a dubber if you had the urge to say hey they arent EXACTLY the same but know you will sound like a moron


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_fiat owns them now...you might be a dubber if you had the urge to say hey they arent EXACTLY the same but know you will sound like a moron

hey they arent EXACTLY the same


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2010)

you know your a dubber when you rub constantly.








you know your a dubber when your friends hear you coming and know its you. heheh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you know your a dubber when you ask your friends to get out of the car when you see a monster speed bump and they get back in after it takes 5 mins to get over it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*








you know your a dubber when you won't take your dub to the dealer.... because you know the tech that will work on it drives a chevy truck......


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (ogvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you know your a dubber when you ask your friends to get out of the car when you see a monster speed bump and they get back in after it takes 5 mins to get over it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

absolutely!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Bel4d* »_Your mkIII can only fit unreasonably small drinks in the cup holders.

more than true 
probably doesent help when a medium soda is a frickin liter these days








takes me 2 days to drink one!









you know your a dubber when this:








equals this:








and your so proud of the fact your ripped up a turtle with your car that you posted pics of it on the internet


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

you park next to the other vw at the end of the parking lot..yep. definitely!


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

when your low enough to smash roadkill, after it's already roadkill... seriously, who crawls out into the middle of the road to die?!


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_










WIN

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















Good to know im not the only one who does this trick.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thechamp1122)*

You might be a dubber if you noticed the Volkswagen Cabrio in the Liberty Mutual commercial where one person does a good deed for another. A driver lets the VW owner go and get onto the street from a parking lot.


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (miss mk2)*

you know your a dubber when....


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_
Good to know im not the only one who does this trick.


we do it too! in the mk2. going to taco bell requires maximum space for cups!!!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you might be a dubber if you give the V to passing lowered VWs at college, when your car is 600 miles away!


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sticky euro)*

You might be a dubber if you nearly rear-end a Ford F150 to take a picture of this....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18psi (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (97JettaGLXVR6)*

You Park your daily Dub outside your office window juat so you can stare at it all day
Im guilty


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18psi* »_You Park your daily Dub outside your office window juat so you can stare at it all day
Im guilty










Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice MkII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Is that capri green or dark teal metallic?
-You laugh when your coworker insults your car for being "too old" and says " like what is it, a piece of **** '83??" When its obviously a 1991







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , yea I hate that guy







..


_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 4:11 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## 18psi (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTOs-GTIs27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOs-GTIs27* »_
Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice MkII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Is that capri green or dark teal metallic?
_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 4:11 PM 4-16-2010_

That would be dark teal metallic. 
1991td
here is a better pic









.......*You endure countless hours of ridicule over the amount of time and money you have put into your car and how impractical it is by your friends, family, co-workers, and complete strangers, but you remain steadfast that this is how a proper car is supposed to be like.
*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (18psi)*

You might be a dubber if you import a Polo yourself rather than wait for VWoA to bring it over!


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18psi* »_
That would be dark teal metallic. 
1991td
here is a better pic









.......*You endure countless hours of ridicule over the amount of time and money you have put into your car and how impractical it is by your friends, family, co-workers, and complete strangers, but you remain steadfast that this is how a proper car is supposed to be like.
*

Very clean man, it definitely sits right, and is well pulled off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
- The arrival of your new Hoffman makes it the perfect exscuse to get a thule/yakima roof rack for your MkII







Which I wanted anyways before the bike










_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 11:32 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18psi* »_You Park your daily Dub outside your office window juat so you can stare at it all day



truth! everyone at my office knows not to park outside of my window. that spot is reserved for me


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

YOU MIGHT BE A DUBBER IF:
-you know the paint colors available (i.e. WINDSOR blue, surf green, montana green, dark blue pearl, alpine white etc...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-if you associate the name "bill schimmel" with Optimum performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-if you make honda owners feel guilty about them owning hondas by pointing out there lifted coupes on 19's with big tires scraping there body kits by pulling up in you slammed dub with the wheels pokin out and more lips then tapanga from "boy meets world:laugh: 
all with ONE confirmational head nod


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (Pretty Hate Machine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_
absolutely!! 
more than true 
probably doesent help when a medium soda is a frickin liter these days








takes me 2 days to drink one!












hahahahahah i do this all the time!!! like F\/ck it- it fits







, then put the second cup either in the passengers lap- or in the rear cup holder







(in a mk3) hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_

truth! everyone at my office knows not to park outside of my window. that spot is reserved for me










Atleast I don't feel so bad about being pissed when I got moved to a bigger office that had no view of the parking lot...


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubn04)*

I got rid of my e30 318is coupe (a TCL sweetheart) to have my old mk2 back. Does that make me a dubber or just plain stupid?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (euromaxituning)*

You'll save money on your insurance and get more bang for your buck, so the answer is no.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18psi* »_
.......*You endure countless hours of ridicule over the amount of time and money you have put into your car and how impractical it is by your friends, family, co-workers, and complete strangers, but you remain steadfast that this is how a proper car is supposed to be like.
*

story of my life!


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (euromaxituning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euromaxituning* »_I got rid of my e30 318is coupe (a TCL sweetheart) to have my old mk2 back. Does that make me a dubber or just plain stupid?
















Definitely not stupid, my dad has a mint low mileage E30 318is and although I love that car, for some reason I enjoy my higher mileage 16v(9a) GLI so much more... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-If you plan on starting a taxi service with MkII Jetta's







...


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTOs-GTIs27)*

..you destroy your mk1s oil pan, then you have to raise your coilovers in the pouring rain just so you can get your car on the tow dolly 
true story


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhouse81)*

you get up early after about 4 hours of sleep to wash your car, so you can drive it for 4 hours to VIR and 4 hours back, and its just as filthy as it was before you washed it. bleh. 
I'm also guilty of asking to be seated near a window with a view of my car while I go out to eat


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

when you sit in class. your teacher says go to chapter five.... you picture MKV's
you flip through the book and see page 337 and think of a gti


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (jakellama123)*

You might be a dubber if you give a new passenger specific instructions on the special operation of the door handle, seat adjustment, and windows, all before even getting into the car.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Perkasie Dubs)*

you know you're a mk1 driver when you feel a sense of relief when you arrive at your destination..
one week of trouble free driving is out of the question


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTOs-GTIs27)*

r
_Quote, originally posted by *GTOs-GTIs27* »_
Very clean man, it definitely sits right, and is well pulled off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
- The arrival of your new Hoffman makes it the perfect exscuse to get a thule/yakima roof rack for your MkII







Which I wanted anyways before the bike









_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 11:32 PM 4-16-2010_

you know youre a dubber when you get the rack before the bike!


----------



## Cabrio_rey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_you know you're a mk1 driver when you feel a sense of relief when you arrive at your destination... 

on that note, my cabrio died today on the way home from wal-mart







i'm not sure if i can save her anymore
that being said: if you'll spend 9 straight hours of cold, heat, humidity, and torrental downpour under the hood of your car in the store parking lot just to get home because you refuse to call a tow truck
if when you have to call the tow truck it feels like your VW is on a giant hearse
if after 5 more hours of futile wrenching the only person who can get you to stop is another dubber
if you know you'll get more money parting it out on the 'tex and the parts will go to good homes (will post link once i have pics)


----------



## run'nRabbit (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_you know you're a mk1 driver when you feel a sense of relief when you arrive at your destination..
one week of trouble free driving is out of the question









lol this is true, gotta stroke the dash and thank it every time you get out too, if you want it to get you back home


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*you know your a dubber when you*

you know your a dubber when an euro car show comes up, and your dub is at the mechanics getting engine rebuild,and you talked your honda buddy into taking you to the euro show 3 hours away[true story]


----------



## cabbybudandhis81 (May 2, 2010)

You know your a Dubber when you. 
Are the only one in town that knows how to wire in an after-market stereo. 

keep winning the bet that the Brown wire is for ground.


----------



## Max TDI (Aug 2, 2009)

You may have ran across a dubber if, 
The cop that pulled you over starts to talk about Vw's


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

You might be a Dubber if a bicycle cop sees you smokin hookah in your front yard, then comes ta b.s. with you and give you compliments about your Jetta and trash talk all the jap rice-mobiles runnin around, then smokes a bowl with ya :laugh:

(True story)


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

You know your a 2.o driver if you turn off the A/C for extra power before you jump out into traffic...


----------



## JarrettXavier (Mar 14, 2010)

You might be a [new] dubber if you go to your garage at 2am and lay on the floor with a flashlight to look at your car's undercarriage - not because something is wrong, but because you're genuinely curious. Not that I just did this or anything...


----------



## SEGO012 (May 17, 2010)

you have the only car that smells like crayons when it's hot out or the heats on...


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

You get in an argument with the tow truck driver after he says it may be time for a new car. Come on, the relay shaft bracket on my GTI broke so it was nearly impossible to find a gear, its not like the engine blew up or something. 


Erik


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You might be a dubber if you get excited after seing two MkII Golfs in an old episode of "Keeping Up Appearances!" :laugh:

And poor old Richard Bucket was stuck with that Honda-based Rover 213.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

you actually stop to a take a picture of your car inbetween 2 other regular john' dub/audi in the parking lot at work...


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)

JarrettXavier said:


> You might be a [new] dubber if you go to your garage at 2am and lay on the floor with a flashlight to look at your car's undercarriage - not because something is wrong, but because you're genuinely curious. Not that I just did this or anything...


been there done that lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You might be a dubber if you like "Glastonbury Song" by the Waterboys because the lyrics mention a VW Squareback.


----------



## Rejekt (Nov 1, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you catch yourself counting the dubs you see throughout the day.

Also, if you randomly double-tap anything that clicks as if you were unlocking the doors (I hope I'm not the only one who does this :banghead: )


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

If you grew so fond of your CEL you actually got it as a tattoo:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

SEGO012 said:


> you have the only car that smells like crayons when it's hot out or the heats on...


wtf thats the 1st thing ppl notice when they ride in my care... the freakin crayon smell. i just assumed it was from the PO or something... weird


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

If you just stubbed your toe on a spare CIS-E Fuel distributor while entering the room :laugh: :thumbdown:


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

you might be a dubber if you got excited for the mkII in the recent The Daily Show


----------



## xdiego23x (Mar 24, 2010)

Rejekt said:


> Also, if you randomly double-tap anything that clicks as if you were unlocking the doors (I hope I'm not the only one who does this :banghead: )


Nope, I was doing that with a pen as I read this :laugh::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

If you get out of your Boxster, see your Mom and say "I gotta get my POS Jetta going. Working on my buddy's POS B3 Passat made me miss it" (my kid) And of course the Passat is at our place to get fixed cause we have the right tools.

You drive way to the far corner of the cruise night to park in "the German section" with the aircoolers, then ask permission to park your watercooler with them, respecting the seniority of their cars.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You might be a dubber if you're reading David Kiley's "Getting the Bugs Out - The Rise, Fall and Recovery of Volkswagen in America" . . . for the third time.


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

you're def a dubber if you are the only one in the room who gets furious at this commercial






I swear it makes me want to never eat McDonald's again (almost)


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

that commercial just made me so swoll


----------



## dieselcaddy (Jul 6, 2010)

You stopped driving/fixing your caddy for 3 yrs and the guys behind the counter at the local auto part store still knows you by name when you walk in there. then ask you if its for sale.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

1: when your front lawn/driveway looks like a VW dealership


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

PrimaVW said:


> you're def a dubber if you are the only one in the room who gets furious at this commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*CK you Mcdonalds


----------



## dubmaandave (Jul 5, 2010)

sciroccojk said:


> if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to operate the sloppy shifter.


Like it,ever gone for first gear and hey presto your going backwards :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

i cant believe ive never come across this thread before. i now know im not the only one that does more than half of these things


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

bighauler1 said:


> 1 You might be a dubber if you are the only person in a 5 mile radius that knows how to start a mk2, even before you ever owned one...........................................buckle the belt
> 2 you might be a dubber if the $500 256,000 mile dented coupe has more significance and protection the the brand new $34,000 silverado
> 3 You might be a dubber if the baseball bat and towel is in the trunk, but not for game or protection
> 4 you might be a dubber if altezza's make you hurl


#1 When I bought my MKII everyone at the dealership i worked at said don't buy it. It wont start. I hoped in plugged in the seat belt she started right up(well it's a Vdub so not right away)

You might be a vdubber if you see that your car isn't leaking any fluids and you check to see if it's empty.


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Or when your check engine light is magically off and you know it's just the bulb is burned out.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You might be a dubber if you campaign for and write your congressman about better highway infrastructure - because you can _feel_ when a road is going to pot!


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

:thumbup:this is one of the best threads i have read for a while


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

sault13 said:


> You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
> You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.


omfg!! haha :laugh: my family thinks im crazy when i constantly look left and right at my reflection of my car in the store fronts as i drive lol


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

you stay all night with your car, sleep in your car, and don't leave the shop until 630am while the tranny is getting replaced by your mechanic :screwy:


----------



## MK42NV (Jul 18, 2010)

^ lol @ last post. you know your a dubber when, you frown on hondas..


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Mk3vr97 said:


> omfg!! haha :laugh: my family thinks im crazy when i constantly look left and right at my reflection of my car in the store fronts as i drive lol


Guilty as well  :laugh:

Its best at night imo :thumbup:


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a dubber now!!!!!!!! I had to change a coil!!!!


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

:beer:you know your a dubber when your girl is at the gas station and gets hit on by some dude in a civic and she 
say to him sorry i dont do honda's ... Vdubs only :beer:


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

You know you're a dubber when twisty roads make you smile.


----------



## 2slow2g0 (May 10, 2009)

engineman98 said:


> You know your a 2.o driver if you turn off the A/C for extra power before you jump out into traffic...


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## veedubkid16 (Jul 8, 2010)

You might be a dubber if you convince your dad to sell his 09 challenger that he loves and build an vw sand rail from the ground up.


----------



## 2slow2g0 (May 10, 2009)

veedubkid16 said:


> You might be a dubber if you convince your dad to sell his 09 challenger that he loves and build an vw sand rail from the ground up.


 I would have to say that that's just stupid. :banghead:


----------



## veedubkid16 (Jul 8, 2010)

2slow2g0 said:


> I would have to say that that's just stupid. :banghead:


 he worked at a diamler chrstler warehouse for 13 years and they laid him off so screw chryster lol. i actually just mentioned building one and didnt think he would actually take to the idea. We both knew it was nice but he lives down a dirt road now.


----------



## Charleston Joe (Mar 6, 2010)

You know your a dubber if the first thing you do in the morning is clean your engine bay...


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

you know you are a dubber when you get depressed seeing your car on a flat bed going to the mechanic. And you know your dating a dubber when he says "if we had more time i know we could have found the wiring problem ourselves"


----------



## VWRuthless (Jan 30, 2009)

...if you spend more time on the Vortex at work then you do actualy working at work.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

when you talk to the guy that pulled up next to you with a vw, and talked to him untill his girlfriend pulled him away...lol


----------



## HellasVW (Jul 15, 2010)

When you kiss it g'night


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

you look out the window and stare at your car for at least a min lol


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*when*

you know you are a dubber when: 

-you have pink coolant in stock at the house because no part stores carry it and the dealership closes early 
- your wife/gf says vortex is your facebook 
- have more more than 1 set of recaros 
- spend 2 grand on 15" wheels 
- have a wishlist of parts you want to buy in your wallet 
- travel over 100 miles for a show 
- get mad when something is wrong w/ your car and you think about selling, but as soon as it is fixed you think about spending more money on it 
- laugh when people ask "why did you delete your rear wiper" 
- your floormat bottoms decay and throw gray crap all over your carpet and you refuse to buy new ones, you just complain and vacuum it up 
- do a quick cleaning of your polished lips when you get home from "aggressive" driving and don't wash the car 
- you have spent $100 or more on a shift knob 
- turn the blower on high and get pegged in the face by heater case insulation 
- emission guy can't find your obd2 port 
- your reading this thread


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

v.vdubb said:


> you know you are a dubber when:
> 
> -you have pink coolant in stock at the house because no part stores carry it and the dealership closes early
> - your wife/gf says vortex is your facebook
> ...


 haha thats the best line ever lol :laugh:


----------



## ntcdubby (Apr 1, 2009)

this thread explains my life!

you know your a dubber [sorry if this was allready posted - 107 pages is a lot to read before work ;]

when you wait @ another dubbers car just to compliment him on it.
when you spend money on yourself/girlfriend you then feel inclined to spend more money on your car to keep it happy ;]
when you sincerely know your car has a personality.
when you stop and stare and rust buckets.
when you consider rust the perfect addition.


----------



## WolfinPhilly (Jul 4, 2010)

*LOL*

You might also be a dubber (sorry, I'm NOT going to copy and paste everyone's stale ideas here... brace yourself!)

1) You have been a leftie all of your life, but now you use your right hand only for your VW key (flippy keys open correctly from the right hand, not the left hand)
2) You had a MK4 golf sold it and bought a Honda and now you are back with a MK5
3) You miss the steering wheel from your MK4 and wonder why VW made the MK5 steering wheels bigger?
4) You wonder why VW would ever design a car that has no key access to the trunk (and you figured out that marvel of German engineering when you left your lights on by accident... another brilliant design idea)
5) You were told by the VW sales guy that your 2.0T dsg Wolf could use "any gas.. 87 is fine".. later that day, you went for a fill up and were corrected by the gas attendant that "oh no.. this car needs 91, you cant put 87 in a turbo".. OK, I'm a turbo virgin.. lesson learned!
6) You have NO IDEA how to set the dial for the sunroof so that it closes on the first try while driving
7) You think back to your Honda days and remember shifting down to speed up on an auto transmission... no need for that on this car 
8) You know what the "Ovals or Circles" debate is all about (hint: Floor mats)
9) You just cant wait for that 40K mile DSG service LOL.. (better save up now) 
10) The first thing you bought after you took delivery was paint touch up pens
11) The second was a Vag cable
12) The third will be fog lights and a euro switch
13) You don't let ANYONE eat in your car
14) Your dog knows to stay on the back seat, on the towel and she actually sits there for the entire ride!
15) You have a 6CD changer and have never once played a CD in it (aux in.. ipod.. who the hell buys CDs?)
16) You love the 18" wheels that came with the car and wonder why the spare tire (also stock) is 16"?!
17) Lumbar support! LOVE IT
18) Your friend lectures you about destroying the environment and you feel kind of guilty.. but then he drives you to lunch in his Prius.. and you suddenly think he is kind of insane (No Vrooooooom, Yes Hummmmm)
19) You invariably open the trunk every time you buy gas (MK4 AND MK5)
20) You see an Audi A4 and smile while wondering "you paid HOW MUCH for that car? (hint: we have the same 2.0T engine.. but he got leather seats and 4WD)
21)You saw the designs for the MK6 Jetta and wonder if VW will release the hostages they took from Toyota in 1985 (you know.. for their design team new concept LOL)
22) You Love driving your car and even with all the little details that make you cringe, you would buy it all over again!


----------



## Emilius (Feb 7, 2009)

ShadowRabbit6 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Pretty Hate Machine* »_when your passenger moves their knee so you can shift into 5th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> I have to get my wife to do that all the time.....lol.


EVERY single person that gets in the passenger seat, every single time! You would think they'd learn after a while huh? oh no :sly:


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

Emilius said:


> EVERY single person that gets in the passenger seat, every single time! You would think they'd learn after a while huh? oh no :sly:


haha, my buddy doesn't even move until i punch his knee whilst shifting into 5th. this will happen multiple times during the same car ride. :thumbdown:


----------



## staticdrop (Mar 5, 2010)

i thought i was crazy for some of the things i did.
apparently were all just normal because everyone does the same s**t.
i related to at least 85 percent of these.haha


----------



## schwarzhaserotmarke (Aug 14, 2008)

when you take your dog for a walk and for some reason your route consists of streets that contain vw's.
which way to go today...yellow raddo g60 to blue mk3 gti to metallic black mk 5? or blue mk4 r32 to audi rs6 to blue metal flake westifalia with mercedes alloys


----------



## thisisnotarealusereither (Jan 20, 2010)

...if instead of singing, you imitate VR6 sounds in the shower


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

abedini.homan said:


> ...if instead of singing, you imitate VR6 sounds in the shower


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

abedini.homan said:


> ...if instead of singing, you imitate VR6 sounds in the shower


 even better....the sound of a vr6 gets you a little 'excited' hahaha ah....love that car


----------



## StitchIt329 (Jan 12, 2010)

DUBQUEEN said:


> What about the other day when I was almost t-boned by an Acura doing like 50 down the Ave? He had to slam on his brakes and come to a screeching hault, and when he stopped, his front end was about an inch away from my driver-side door- got hit in the face by the smoke from his wheels and everything, and what do you think the first thing that came to my mind was? "WHEW, THAT WOULD'VE BEEN THE END OF MY DUB, FOR REAL!!!" It was only later when I was telling somebody what happened when they was like, "Weren't you worried about your own life?", and I said, "Yea, I guess I could've been hurt, too." I tell you, people think I'm absolutely crazy when it comes to my Dub, but I'm a Dub Queen- always have been, always will be (as I stand up and put my hand on my heart to sing the VW Anthom).


haha so true...my husband and I were in my GLI (he owns the R32) in NY going through the toll booths and the driver side got f*ed up, totally shredded, by the lug nuts on an 18 wheeler who didnt see us, (how can you NOT notice the freakin blue jetta by the way!) and the passenger side got scratched up by an altima that we were pushed into. after coming to a halt, i jumped out, so pissed and freaking out about the damage that was done, on the verge of strangling a truck driver...then got to thinking...oh crap how is my husband?! is he hurt? haha...sorry, "Stitch" came first! guess you know whos priority when your first reaction is for the dub....  :laugh:


----------



## StitchIt329 (Jan 12, 2010)

Blue Golfer said:


> You might be a dubber if you campaign for and write your congressman about better highway infrastructure - because you can _feel_ when a road is going to pot!


:thumbup: complete awesomeness! im moving out of the freakin boondocks to get away from all the potholes and half a** attempts to fix them, so i dont f*k up my car or wheels or bottom out. or have to do zig zags in the middle of the road, while everyone thinks im drunk!...haha


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

if you seen this ad below here on the vwvortex and thought maybe you need to trade your current girlfriend in for a younger smoother looking one :laugh:


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

You might be a "dubber" if your butthole puckers up when you are aproaching a pebble.

You might be a "dubber" if your favorite tools are a 7mm and a number 3 allen key. 

:beer::beer: 

boobies


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

AutomaticJoy said:


> even better....the sound of a vr6 gets you a little 'excited' hahaha ah....love that car


I sing vr6 in shower :thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Emilius said:


> EVERY single person that gets in the passenger seat, every single time! You would think they'd learn after a while huh? oh no :sly:


haha i hate that my buddy can't learn yet. I've dropped it into 3rd at some points bc of him and you know what makes it better? he drives stick and its a jetta:screwy:


----------



## markbob917 (Apr 25, 2010)

when you park you look for that space that is slightly bigger than all the others so you can prevent anyone hitting your car


----------



## Martell (May 18, 2010)

You might be a Loyal Dubber if... No matter how many different designs VW uses on there cars, and no matter what you trade in you Dub for, when you get back in one you know...There's no place like home.


----------



## EmJay90 (Oct 14, 2008)

*finallllY!*

I wrote up like 100 once, they are gone . . .

1. Getting parts in the mail is eqivalent to christmas morning.
2. While walking into a store, you look back 4 times to see what your car looks like in the parking spot.
3. You hate the "lacoocooracha" song, sooo much. (MK3)
4. People stare at you when you reverse. (MK3)
5. You have at least 4 distinct noises your cars makes, some everyday others once every 6 months. And you have no idea what they are or how to fix them.(whistling, chubakka noises, etc . . .)
6. Starting your car on a cold winter morning is like a symphany of weird noises.
7. If your not leaking oil, its coolant. If your not leaking coolant, you are leaking fuel. 
8. You can feel when your cars about to break, like old people with arthritis when they know its gonna rain.
9. Your in denial that your in NM, CONNECTICUT, and slam your car on your nuts. ( construction and ****ty roads EVERYWHERE)
10. You make wish lists all the time. They change every month.
11. You have a savings account strictly for when your car breaks.
12. The amount spent to fix your car is twice as much as kelly blue book. So much for collision insurance.
13. Only you can open your hood in 2 seconds, and its funny to watch other people try.
14. You often find yourself on a For Sale thread, get sad, and then go to jobs.com afterwards . . .
15. Iron crosses don't always mean nazi, and you can explain the entire history.
16. Your dash is lit up like a christmas tree, yet you swear you have a "solid and reliable" vw.
17. You cried when your got your first hit and run ding.
18. When your cars at the shop, you have an empty feeling inside of you.
19. You have considered giving your future children middle names such as, "Jetta" and "Carman", or your animals are named after vw's.
20. (GTI) you are drawn to plaid, wayyy too much.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

You might be a dubber if you tell your friend to trade in his Jag XJ6 for a 89 GLI 16v and almost get him to do it:laugh:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

EmJay90 said:


> I wrote up like 100 once, they are gone . . .
> 
> 
> 13. Only you can open your hood in 2 seconds, and its funny to watch other people try.
> ...



these apply very much so. I am ADDICTED to plaid...like woah. My car is in the shop right now and I have felt depressed ever since. While at the dealership, I had to open my hood for them to check my battery...
My boyfriend named his cat Bug, and his old roomates cat Karmann.
AND...2 years ago around christmas a SUV door dinged my car down to the metal. I was very upset and still am.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

EmJay90 said:


> 3. You hate the "lacoocooracha" song, sooo much. (MK3)


The first thing that gets removed from every VW I'm taking over is that damn relay.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

if you dont envy people who own ferraris.

if du hast eine sehr stark wurst vor deutsche mädchen.

:beer::beer:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Brunke_Stunkelmyer said:


> if du hast eine sehr stark wurst vor deutsche mädchen.
> 
> :beer::beer:


 :laugh: , not a fan of blondes myself, but to each their own :thumbup: 

Disagree on the door jingle(in MkII's atleast, assuming its the same in MkIII's), thats classic :thumbup:


----------



## forde (Sep 12, 2009)

you know you're a dubber if your becoming fluent in german from using ebay.de and german sites to track down parts!


----------



## mjkapctool (Apr 1, 2008)

mcgillis said:


> haha, my buddy doesn't even move until i punch his knee whilst shifting into 5th. this will happen multiple times during the same car ride. :thumbdown:


evry time i gotta tell my buds "no ****" for basicly stroking their knee
why dont they learn?


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

You know you're a *girl *dubber when:

1.You met your boyfriend at a dub meet. 
2. You're stupid center console thing breaks when you open it, but you love to make everyone feel bad when they think the JUST broke it off.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You might be a dubber if this is your favorite Helmut Newton photo! 

(If you can't see it, it's a fashion pic with a Volkswagen Rabbit/Golf 1 in it.)


----------



## sky88s (Sep 10, 2010)

KristynLaura said:


> You know you're a *girl *dubber when:
> 
> 1.You met your boyfriend at a dub meet.
> 2. You're stupid center console thing breaks when you open it, but you love to make everyone feel bad when they think the JUST broke it off.


LOL!!

mines is locked because the GPS is in there but...

i broke mines because i was pissed..locked the keys in the trunk..

so now whenever anyone reaches for it and it comes off my GF does the whole blame thingy too!..lol


----------



## shamelessmk2 (Sep 30, 2010)

you know your a dubber when your 16, dont even have your license yet, and your already on your 2nd dub, first my mk3 golf now i got my mk2 gti. and yeah i know my sloppy shifter damn well already
and your looking for a girl who has the same obsession as you.....


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> The first thing that gets removed from every VW I'm taking over is that damn relay.



really? i like it. it's one of those novelties that screams 'I'm a VW...from the mid-90's.' I've even installed one in my Scirocco :laugh:


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

If your VW is scary to drive at high speeds. :beer:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Your car seats 5 passengers but you only allow 2 passengers including yourself


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

i you continue paying insurance on your cabriolet even thou the interior has been out for months, the motor needs work and its got wiring nightmares. but in the back of my mind i think "what if something falls on it?! or what if someone hits it while going in or out of the garage" haha


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

hahaha this thread is great and im guilty of so much of this.ill post a few even though they are probably reposts.

if your car spends more time off the road broken then it does being driven
if your car is never finished
if you use triple a as a secondary insurance plan
if you research which vw your car shares interchangeable parts with cause you know you cant get parts anywhere.
if everyone you know that owns a vw calls you and tells you what they are looking for cause you can find it faster than them
if you have caused people to be bitten by the bug.(took my buddy to h2o and now hes dropped about 30k into a mk4)


----------



## Casablancasgrl86 (Sep 25, 2010)

> 5. Your looking to buy a VW, but instead of incentives your offered a job.


Uhm, that sort of happened to me... I came in to service looking for my normal service advisor... my windows were lagging, and I thought I'd stop in to make an appointment, but he wasn't there, I ended up talking to the manager, and walked out with a job!

Let me try one... You might be a dubber if...
You spent an hour on the DMV site making a license plate, trying different slogans and spellings until you found one that no one else has!! (What do ya think of mine?)


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

1. Just to be a b*tch/d*ck you set your car alarm off purposely every now and then when someone gets near it
2. You have that 6th sense of a VW. You could be driving and have to turn your head almost all the way around all b.c you 'sensed' a VW...and then in your own thoughts, you quietly critisize the one you spotted :laugh:


and most importantly.. 

*if you turn to look back at your car atleast twice after parking*


----------



## waterwagen1 (Aug 20, 2010)

this is so fitting to me

You might be a dubber if... (the_journalist) 02-18-2010 03:45 PM #3580 if your mk1 scrapes even when you dont see anything for it to scrape on
you drive around speedbumps

you get pissed when mk4/mk5 drivers dont "recognize"

you are surprised when the officer tells you how fast you are going, because your speedo is broken.

when people ask if your mk1 is a yugo, you flip them off

you check the mirror to see the black gloom cloud from your diesel.


----------



## 91mk2slow (Mar 25, 2008)

you might be a dubber if you have chunks of rubber hangin from ur quarter panels. because u have rims that r way to wide for your car and ur tires r 2 inches to narrower than what r intented. and people say is that even safe. but any dubber out there says o man that looks sick.


----------



## danny604 (Sep 1, 2010)

when you brace yourself and say in your head "OH ****" when a unexpected pothole or bump pops up infront of you


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

When a cop pulls you over just to check out your car


----------



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

when a person calls your car a honda and you facepalm hard


----------



## Montoya. (Nov 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*Dubber*

You might be a dubber when everyone in your house knows exactly when you got home because the exhaust woke all of them up.


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome thread:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

The other night at work:

New Guy : hey (making small talk) You drive a red honda right?

Me : :what::what::what::what::sly::what: WHAT? WOW. Just. WOW. That was very Offensive!

New Guy: ...so..wait...what do you drive?

Me : .... A VOLKSWAGEN!!!!!!!!

New Guy: Oh. ... Is it fast?

Me : no... :laugh:


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

you might be a dubber if when people mention "plasti-dip" you think of some trend instead of its real use


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

danny604 said:


> when you brace yourself and say in your head "OH ****" when a unexpected pothole or bump pops up infront of you


  me too 

You might be a dubber if...

You hear people talking about "BBM" and you immediately think of Bright Blue Metallic aka LP5U 
You mention it and they have no idea what you mean, it's "BlackBerry Mobile" :screwy:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You might be a dubber if your Film Analysis professor says everyone should do a documentary and you immediately begin to plan one based on the VW life :laugh:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

anotherslammeddub said:


> You might be a dubber if...
> 
> You hear people talking about "BBM" and you immediately think of Bright Blue Metallic aka LP5U
> You mention it and they have no idea what you mean, it's "BlackBerry Mobile" :screwy:


Or a TV station in Chicago.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

sticky euro said:


> You might be a dubber if your Film Analysis professor says everyone should do a documentary and you immediately begin to plan one based on the VW life :laugh:


that reminds me of my history class. End of the semester everyone is to write a paper on any event from late 1800s to now. Of course I wrote on the history of Volkswagen


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

BetterByDesign said:


> carry bulbs, oil/filter, electrical tape, ignition coil, and battery in your trunk at all times.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

Spa_driver said:


> ...you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car


Thats me lol


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

anotherslammeddub said:


> me too
> 
> You might be a dubber if...
> 
> ...


Or Bahn Brenner motorsports :laugh: (I own 2 g60's)


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

If you just wrote a 10 page research paper on CIS. :beer:


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

If you consider limp mode to be fuel saver mode:thumbup:


----------



## jedipie (Nov 29, 2010)

abedini.homan said:


> ...if instead of singing, you imitate VR6 sounds in the shower


 Ha I've done this!


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

you might be a dubber if your parents know your home by the sound of you scraping coming into the driveway


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

if you drive out of state a lot to buy parts from someone you met on vortex 

if you tell yourself your going to save money this paycheck but buy new parts anyways 

if you wave back at people that stare 

if you bought your own press for you and your friends wheel bearings (harbor freight all day) 

if you tell your friends to be careful opening your door then cringe when they scrape the door across the sidewalk because your ride sits too low to the curb =]


----------



## Harti94 (Nov 11, 2010)

1) you spend 2 hours reading this thread laughing out loud saying, "yes that's so me!" instead of writing your English paper 
2) your day consists of lecturing hicks on why your vdub is better than their straightpiped chevy:facepalm: 
3) you know hardly anything about mechanics but don't take your car to a shop because you dont trust them with your baby


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

Mk3vr97 said:


> Your car seats 5 passengers but you only allow 2 passengers including yourself


 Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

KristynLaura said:


> Yep! :thumbup:


 I have had my GTI for 3 years now...and in those 3 years only 1 person has been allowed to sit in the back lol


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

AutomaticJoy said:


> I have had my GTI for 3 years now...and in those 3 years only 1 person has been allowed to sit in the back lol


 Haha that's the way to be! Almost got into an argument... well I did get into an argument with my friend because I didnt want 5 people in my gti.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

KristynLaura said:


> Haha that's the way to be! Almost got into an argument... well I did get into an argument with my friend because I didnt want 5 people in my gti.


 people just don't understand... hahaha I told my mom that when my brother's family comes to visit, there will be NO children IN or AROUND my car. No car seats allowed. No dogs allowed. I don't even want groceries on the back seat lol


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

If after two years of owning only BMWs you buy a cheap VW as a daily to use while your current BMW is under the knife, you immediately feel like you've come home from a long journey. Fact.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

AutomaticJoy said:


> people just don't understand... hahaha I told my mom that when my brother's family comes to visit, there will be NO children IN or AROUND my car. No car seats allowed. No dogs allowed. I don't even want groceries on the back seat lol


Haha I would of been the same way.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

I took this picture the other day and laughed... You know your boyfriends a dubber when...lol

we actually sit in the recaros every now and then and pretend we are rally drivers lol


----------



## Harti94 (Nov 11, 2010)

if your parents labeled your gift " To: Nate From: Dub."  Gotta love the rents. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

First of the New Year!!!! Pwned!!!!!

*You might be a dubber if the Navy sent you to the other side of the world and you spend half of your day in port taking pictures of foreign Dubs.*


----------



## vw411king (Jan 13, 2006)

you remember all three of your dubs vin #s
collect only VAG hot wheels
refuse to work on your wifes car because she traded her dub for a mitsubishi


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

AutomaticJoy said:


> I took this picture the other day and laughed... You know your boyfriends a dubber when...lol
> 
> we actually sit in the recaros every now and then and pretend we are rally drivers lol


now THAT is awesome


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

you know your a dubber when you pull into the auto parts store with a scirocco a little beat up and people with beautiful audis and dubs go out side and say how beautiful it is


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*You might be a dubber if*

your 2 year old nephews only know the name of one car. GTI


----------



## s.tran (Jan 3, 2011)

when your glove box automatically opens while driving and scares the passenger while you just laugh


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

When the suspension you put on the car cost you three times what you paid for the car:laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You might be a dubber when youre looking for a winter beater to preserve your nice VW and instead of looking at something with AWD like a subaru or a Jeep, you end up looking at more FWD VWs :laugh:


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

When your friends joke around with you and say "When you have kids and they want to rebel the only way they will know how to do that is to go out and buy a honda"


----------



## mkdons (Dec 14, 2010)

When you bought your VW for winter duties but ended up liking it so much that not only did you make it your second car, you bought ANOTHER winter car so it wouldn't have to see snow...:screwy:


----------



## Dmeyers (Jan 4, 2011)

Every time you see a honda you cringe in slight disgust


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

*you know your a dubber if:*

your significant other/parents already know what you want/need for christmas before they even ask you :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Smoltz (Sep 6, 2002)

You carry spare coilpacks.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

danny604 said:


> when you brace yourself and say in your head "OH ****" when a unexpected pothole or bump pops up infront of you


 yep, 2 oil pans, 2 fenders. :banghead:


----------



## Tmazz (May 27, 2010)

when you know every vw performance site like the back of your hand.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

When you look for parts to make it look sweet and go fast before you even own it.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

when you price lowering coils before you find out which kind of vw you want


----------



## Dubical (Jul 26, 2010)

You might be a MK4 Jetta dubber if you accidentally roll down your rear window when trying to talk to somebody outside of your car.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

Dubical said:


> You might be a MK4 Jetta dubber if you accidentally roll down your rear window when trying to talk to somebody outside of your car.


you might be a mk4 GTI owner when you try and get in the back of a mk4 jetta thru the drivers side door and realize the seat does't flip forward lol


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

If you have a relationship with your UPS driver :laugh:


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

shamelessmk2 said:


> you know your a dubber when your looking for a girl who has the same obsession as you.....


you know your a dubber when you know that will never happen.:laugh:


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

...when your measure months by how much money you can save to get that new mod!


----------



## VDUB_bk (Dec 26, 2010)

You might be a dubber if when you get deuced by a vw, you throw them three fingers so that their deuce plus your three = VW.


----------



## Dubical (Jul 26, 2010)

AutomaticJoy said:


> you might be a mk4 GTI owner when you try and get in the back of a mk4 jetta thru the drivers side door and realize the seat does't flip forward lol


I lol'd


----------



## givemeadub (Jul 29, 2008)

.


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

you might be a dubber when the surface of the road changes and you get nervous for a second.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

If you like the sound of the bottom of your car scraping the ground.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You might be a dubber if the only reason you're looking forward to summer is your summer setup


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

mkdons said:


> When you bought your VW for winter duties but ended up liking it so much that not only did you make it your second car, you bought ANOTHER winter car so it wouldn't have to see snow...:screwy:


Exactly!


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)

im a dubber !


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

if you own as much vw's as me


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

You might be a dubber if...you press the lock button at least twice to hear that distinctive "honk" and stare at it when you walk away.


----------



## GeekTrucker (Jun 29, 2009)

You might be a dubber if...
You're 40+ and don't mind rocking a b*tch basket this color...just 'cause it IS a b*tch basket
You're ashamed to show this pic because it's that dirty!
It's -18 out plus a wind chill...and you're depressed because your best friend is lying there bleeding from a blown oil cooler o-ring... but you're happy because you can't get to work today AND you're gonna have to work on your baby some more!


----------



## Harti94 (Nov 11, 2010)

GeekTrucker said:


> You might be a dubber if...
> You're 40+ and don't mind rocking a b*tch basket this color...just 'cause it IS a b*tch basket
> You're ashamed to show this pic because it's that dirty!
> It's -18 out plus a wind chill...and you're depressed because your best friend is lying there bleeding from a blown oil cooler o-ring... but you're happy because you can't get to work today AND you're gonna have to work on your baby some more!


haha this! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

You might be a dubber if:

You're the 4th out of 4 siblings in your family to buy a VW(my brother is IAmTheNacho)


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

your dating a dubber when...his parents back yard is a mini vw graveyard


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

shamelessmk2 said:


> and your looking for a girl who has the same obsession as you.....


 ...When this happens and your friends call you a "cute little volkswagen couple"


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Then you get bored with her and she keys your ****


----------



## gtImark6 (Sep 22, 2010)

definitely a dubber


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

you might be a dubber when u let ur best friend drive ur car with the top down in the rain to convince him how much a better car it is than his. and he agrees


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

TheFrank said:


> Then you get bored with her and she keys your ****


dont remind me


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think I could ever do any intentional damage to my boyfriends mk2. Even if he did something so horrible and i never wanted to see him again....only because I LOOOVE that car so much my damn self :laugh:


----------



## 12vpassat (Oct 20, 2010)

if the kids at school think you're crazy because you wash you're car twice a week....and its 15 degrees and snowing...


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

you might be a dubber is you wake up at 530am to go to school and need a blanket becuz its to damn cold when you don't have a heater core


----------



## mkoriginal (Nov 10, 2008)

if in reading this you started counting all the dub's you have ever owned and shaking your head smiling because you have done most of the things mention in the previous post's!! then you think about going out to the shop to work on your mk1 bunny cause you feel super motivated to "get it finished" only to sit back and think or i could just fire up the mk2 gti and go for a quik hot lap, then settle on taking the mk4 jetta to the store because the heater works, the stereo works, the blinkers work, and ALL the door handels work...... LMAO!!!  I LOVE MY DUB'S!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## MSamphier (Mar 29, 2008)

When you have to give step by step instructions on how to get out of a MKII so the passenger doesn't strangle themselves with the seat belt attached to the door.


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

MSamphier said:


> When you have to give step by step instructions on how to get out of a MKII so the passenger doesn't strangle themselves with the seat belt attached to the door.


 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i got confused on how to get out of my buddys mk2 lol


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

sticky euro said:


> You might be a dubber if the only reason you're looking forward to summer is your summer setup


Can't wait... :heart:


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

nick93mac said:


> You might be a dubber if...you press the lock button at least twice to hear that distinctive "honk" and stare at it when you walk away.


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## justin.mckinnon (Sep 14, 2008)

SO true....


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You know you're a dubber when you order a part for your MKV which sits in a garage in RI while youre in Pittsburgh, and you obsess about when it's going to get there, even though you won't be home for at least 2 more months. :thumbup:


----------



## filipinodawg (Nov 26, 2010)

Everytime you see a modded dub pass, you wonder if they're on vortex and what they're username is and you proceed to go on vortex as usual and wonder if you'll come across their car

sounds a little stalkerish but hey, lol


----------



## tntjackson (Dec 18, 2000)

When you go running you establish point values for each model and try to hit a new high score each time.


----------



## Apbaseball77 (Aug 22, 2007)

eudorrra said:


> How about.. you may be a dubber if you find VW drivers 10x more attractive


i have to agree with that one haha


----------



## blue02gls (Sep 20, 2010)

you check the spotted section often to see if that other dubber you passed spotted you too today


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

People bag on your car's "flaws" and you simply write it off as your car having character.


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

you know your a dubber when you name your animals the car names like my dog jetta


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

blue02gls said:


> you check the spotted section often to see if that other dubber you passed spotted you too today


sad but true


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you might be a dubber if vw is in your DNA


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You know you're a dubber when you wear dubkorps t-shirts in the winter because they remind you of home


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you're a dubber if you can remember every vw you drove


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

if when you went in the store your windows were all up, and when you came out there all down (B5)


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

Kylelipscomb said:


> if when you went in the store your windows were all up, and when you came out there all down (B5)


Squirrels man :thumbup:


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

her_dub219 said:


> ...When this happens and your friends call you a "cute little volkswagen couple"


LOL at that


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you're a dubber if you wash your vw more than your dog or even more than yourself :laugh:


----------



## corradoknut (Oct 1, 2010)

Kylelipscomb said:


> if when you went in the store your windows were all up, and when you came out there all down (B5)


Kyle, I love you. :heart: And I know how this feels.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

You are a Dubber if you get excited when you leave a store and walk back to your car


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

sticky euro said:


> You know you're a dubber when you wear dubkorps t-shirts in the winter because they remind you of home


 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i'm wearing one right now lol thats so true :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## WriderVR6 (Dec 4, 2009)

You're in a family of Dubbers when your dad refuses to get rid of the spare parts for his 60s buses he wished he hadn't sold, claiming he'll use them one day...

when at age 19 you've already owned 5 different VWs


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

niles said:


> LOL at that


Not sure how to take that, ian. Ha. :thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## Evin's mk3 wolfsburg (Nov 27, 2010)

if you drive a volkswagen:banghead:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Evin's mk3 wolfsburg said:


> if you drive a volkswagen:banghead:



why did you put the :banghead:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you know you're a dubber if you keep a picture of your vw in your wallet


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

If your DD is a different make example my (police car) and when you get to drive your V Dub you get sweaty palms just thinking about it.

When you sell your Dub you actually interview the buyer to make sure it's going to a caring new owner.

You refer to colors as reflex silver or platinum gray or tornado red etc...

You can sit in your garage for hours just looking at your VW.

You refer to your VW as him or her, and not just as an o next or tool.

You purposely use 93 octane fuel even though your car doesn't have a tune, and when people ask you just say it's good for her or him.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

VW 35i said:


> you know you're a dubber if you keep a picture of your vw in your wallet


...i thought only I did that lol. When I bought my car, the dealership sent me a nice laminated card of me standing by my car. They also sent a calendar lol


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you're dubber if other brands doesn't exists for you


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

her_dub219 said:


> Not sure how to take that, ian. Ha. :thumbdown::thumbup:


haha, sorry we'll leave it to be interpereted either way.. 
but
you might be a dubber if everytime you hear an r32's exhaust note you get excited. :beer:


----------



## 12vpassat (Oct 20, 2010)

if you had 45 minutes to write a paper and you spent it reading Marked001 and audisnapr's corrado race build


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fuelrat (Jan 24, 2007)

You might be a dubber if... While pulling into a parking lot a senior citizen in a brand new Jetta gives you the two finger salute with a little smile. 
Just happened, and I saluted and smiled back... I knew what he was saying.

Or if you just read the entire "girls with dubs" thread because there are some great looking cars and it really makes you wish the MkIV Jetta 1.8T you repo'ed from your ex wife was also well kept.:banghead:


----------



## '90CalypsoGLI (Mar 17, 2005)

You know your a (MKII) dubber when:

A guy in a C6 Z06 gives you a thumbs up as he drives by and all you think is....Damn Right!!!

Your friends have bruises on the outside of their left knees from when you shift into 5th

You have a different interior rattle for every 1000 rpm on the tach

You have literally torn the ligaments in your thumb trying to open your door handle one handed

You are convinced crank sunroofs are superior to electric

The coupe you bought as a daily driver is now lower your weekend car


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

..you go to boston for the weekend with your girlfriend and cant wait to come home to your true love.


----------



## Harti94 (Nov 11, 2010)

burkedub711 said:


> ..you go to boston for the weekend with your girlfriend and cant wait to come home to your true love.


Lol at that!:laugh:


----------



## shootingthegapsince92 (Mar 1, 2011)

If your the only one who knows how to put the seat belt on.

You take the backroads ecerywhere you go.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> ..you go to boston for the weekend with your girlfriend and cant wait to come home to your true love.


aaaaaamen :beer:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if you can spend a night watching vw commercials on youtube


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

UCME2 said:


> You purposely use 93 octane fuel even though your car doesn't have a tune, and when people ask you just say it's good for her or him.


x2


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

Your alarm clock is set for 3:37PM. (I work nights, don't judge me.)


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

you might be a mkIII dubber if, you can't wait until the next day, just so you can post on the "what did you do to your mark3 yesterday" thread haha. 
:laugh:


----------



## wren38 (Sep 21, 2010)

when there are people in the backseat, rubbing is an issue. :laugh:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

your house decor includes random VW parts...


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

when your dad an all time hater of vw's just bought one


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

...you get so unbelievably angry when you lose your favorite vw pen at work, especially if its the third one youve gone thru in the past month :banghead:


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

AutomaticJoy said:


> your house decor includes random VW parts...


lol. got a head gasket, front emblem and timing belt, hanging up in my room lmao.
and head bolts lined up on my shelf  haha.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

photodude13 said:


> lol. got a head gasket, front emblem and timing belt, hanging up in my room lmao.
> and head bolts lined up on my shelf  haha.


we have my stock grill with emblem hanging on the wall to sorta get it out of the way but it actually works nicely lol


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

*You might be a dubber if you have a really big penis.*


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

plain and simple...........your a dubber if you buy a mag on the book stand only if there's a vw feature inside:beer::beer:


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

You buy a brand new VW and convince yourself you won't mod it because you already have an older tricked out dub but 6 days later it's lowered with spacers and a full stereo and you're cruising the wheel and tire classifieds.

You feel obligated to teach your friends the importance of offset.

You have two VW's but you have 5 or 6 sets of wheels between them.

You work at a non-VW dealership and the minute a VW is left unattended on the lot everyone is asking you if you know anything about the VW parked out front.

You get pleasure from converting your friends into dubbers.

You intentionally drive at night with only your parking lights on just to show other dubbers you have a euro switch.

You have the cell numbers of more than 3 VW dealership emplyees... just in case.

You eagerly help fix your friend's VW's just to make sure they're on the road for your Friday night cruise.

You get annoyed when other VW driver's don't notice you when you wave/nod at them.

You get angry when your friend creases your latest PVW mag.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

....if you've been stuck on an aircraft carrier for the last 6 months and you're STILL ordering parts for the Dub.


----------



## sidvil (Apr 27, 2005)

VW 35i said:


> you're dubber if other brands doesn't exists for you


 yeah I totally agree with you. I try other cars and like what they have to offer but they never surpass the feeling of driving a vw. I always see my self coming back :thumbup:


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

AutomaticJoy said:


> You are a Dubber if you get excited when you leave a store and walk back to your car


 This on is spot on! Love it


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

You know your a dubber when you put a picture of your car on your cell lock screen so you can look at it and smile every time you use your phone!


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

- you work as a cashier at a grocery store and every time you see a person with a vw key you try to start a conversation about it 
- you have a hatred for other car companies using switchblade keys (GM, Volvo, Acura, Mazda) because you know vdub was the original 
- you start talking about them at the dinner table and the rest of your family gives you the :sly: look 
- you grin to yourself when your friends with brodozers and jdm cars make fun of you because you drive a "pos".... until yo let them drive it 
- you'd rather own a 2.0 jetta than a civic si or wrx 

GREAT THREAD! :thumbup:


----------



## Wade Cannon (Aug 13, 2010)

-when you back in to a spot every time you park, just to see the front of your car when you get back


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

ShadowRabbit6 said:


> ....if you've been stuck on an aircraft carrier for the last 6 months and you're STILL ordering parts for the Dub.


 now THAT is awesome :beer::beer:


----------



## photodude13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wade Cannon said:


> -when you back in to a spot every time you park, just to see the front of your car when you get back


 hahaha. i do this everywhere i go lol.


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

If you have an R32 tattoo, and you don't even own an R32 yet....:laugh:


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

Brad031.8T said:


> If you have an R32 tattoo, and you don't even own an R32 yet....:laugh:


 first did that **** hurt? and two i'm getting a vw tattoo and i stil don't have one yet lol


----------



## jedipie (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn, this inspires me to get the VW logo tattooed on me haha. Blue and White also


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

replacing an axle takes you 30 minutes because you've done it so many times while driving low


----------



## pio.jimmy (Feb 16, 2011)

lmao


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

thatvwfrom732 said:


> first did that **** hurt? and two i'm getting a vw tattoo and i stil don't have one yet lol


 A little. The worst was staying still. It was more tickly than anything.


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

Brad031.8T said:


> A little. The worst was staying still. It was more tickly than anything.


 oh nice lol


----------



## marcus92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steveodeluxe said:


> 4. only you know how to adjust your seats


 :thumbup:


----------



## .:R32Chick (Aug 27, 2009)

-Your heart skips a beat when you pass another Dubber...in fact, you sometimes drive completely out of your way just to get a better look!

-You rev your engine just to see who looks.

-Traffic really doesn't bother you because it means you get to spend more time driving your Dub.

-You get super excited when someone else actually knows what an R32 is.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you have a huge test coming up but still find time to check the vw forums


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wade Cannon said:


> -when you back in to a spot every time you park, just to see the front of your car when you get back


yeah this one is me i love seeing retrofits, badgeless grille, and my lip a inch of the ground


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

you're a dubber if your VW doesn't look like pepboys threw up!


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

if u get angry when u gotta fix something stupid inside the car but deep isnide u know that u wouldn't be able to drive something that never breaks down


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

sticky euro said:


> You might be a dubber if you have a huge test coming up but still find time to check the vw forums


haha thats what i'm in the middle of..


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

-when you realize you cant talk about your car as much as you want to your girlfriend cuz she gets jealous :laugh:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

...you browse craigslist and every time you see the word Caddy, you get excited and click on it only to find another run down old cadillac.. :banghead:


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

you might be a dubber if everytime a stock/mod vw drives by you say, "damn thats sexy"


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you're sitting in history class on vortex


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

You wash your car every day because you can't stand bird poop on it.


----------



## marcus92 (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


CAUTIOUS said:


> when you can hear the sound of a vr6 from a mile away
> when you have 3 or more vws in front of your house
> when the local vw recycler is your best friend and visit it more then you visite your grandma http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

You're a dubber if.. your toilet is hellaflush such as mine!!!


----------



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

if someone gave you a brand new car for free and you sold it to dump the money into your 95 jetta


----------



## evilegti (Sep 12, 2008)

if you sitting here laughing and reading all of these sayin " omg thats sooo true"


----------



## evilegti (Sep 12, 2008)

if you force your wife to get a manual VW


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

.... when your out on a date and excuse yourself from the table when you see a slammed VW pull into the parking lot.


----------



## Uli (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for that laugh! So true!!!


----------



## Uli (May 24, 2010)

You might be a dubber if you get the mirror image of your gear stick tattooed in your right hand. And just so you guys know it's the most painful ink you can get! And no, I didn't cry and yes I'm a gal


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

.:R32Chick said:


> -Your heart skips a beat when you pass another Dubber...in fact, you sometimes drive completely out of your way just to get a better look!
> 
> -You rev your engine just to see who looks.
> 
> ...


Marry me? lol jk


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

If you dont mind getting cut off by another dubber.


----------



## .:R32Chick (Aug 27, 2009)

RubbinDub99 said:


> Marry me? lol jk


*blush*


----------



## Vagilia (May 25, 2010)

You drive by some store fronts or buildings to see your reflection of your car rolling :laugh:


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

Your neighbors know you as "that house with all the volkswagens".


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

..you cant wait for this sunday morning cruise to Englishtown :thumbup:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

rainierfuller said:


> Your neighbors know you as "that house with all the volkswagens".


hahahahaha yea thats about right lol. And your neighbors hate you lol


----------



## Elvolks (Apr 6, 2011)

haha yup sound like me:banghead:


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

.:R32Chick said:


> *blush*


Ut oh  haha!


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

....if you constantly check this thread!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Vagilia said:


> You drive by some store fronts or buildings to see your reflection of your car rolling :laugh:


guilty. :wave:


----------



## enjoi6584 (Oct 18, 2010)

your walking out of class and see a dub on bbs's and you pick up your pace to get a closer look, but he passes your car. so you try to wave him back towards you b/c you want your prime parking spot to go to a nice car. you then tell a woman that your not leaving school so she drives off and you wait for the dub... it never comes. so you hunt through the parking lot looking for it for 20 minutes..

hahah did that this morning.


----------



## thatvwfrom732 (Apr 6, 2009)

you know your a dubber when you can keep one car as your backround for more then two days. becuz you found a better looking one.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

enjoi6584 said:


> your walking out of class and see a dub on bbs's and you pick up your pace to get a closer look, but he passes your car. so you try to wave him back towards you b/c you want your prime parking spot to go to a nice car. you then tell a woman that your not leaving school so she drives off and you wait for the dub... it never comes. so you hunt through the parking lot looking for it for 20 minutes..
> 
> hahah did that this morning.


i did the same thing! minus the creepy stalking part :laugh:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

If One Of MANY Drawers In Your Garage/Storage Bay Look Like This...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Hell, my glovebox looks like that.


----------



## ridefast07 (Nov 11, 2008)

you might be a dubber if you enjoy watching other people struggle to put your car in reverse.


----------



## karkid (Jan 5, 2011)

if you're currently in super savings mode and can't go out that much because you depleted your savings buying parts


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Vagilia said:


> You drive by some store fronts or buildings to see your reflection of your car rolling :laugh:


haha..sad part is, I drive across town to go the one building with a full window..and when its a red light at the set of the lights every now and then..jackpot.

..you might be a dubber if the friends you have that arent into cars say "why do you take so many pictures of your car?" :screwy:


----------



## RIPJETTAGL (Apr 7, 2010)

...if you plan to have all your VW's VIN numbers tattooed on you.


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

You try to sell strangers parts at least once a day.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if you're plan your vacation on worthersee 2011


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

VW 35i said:


> if you're plan your vacation on worthersee 2011


H2O lol. the only time a year we go on "vacation"


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

ridefast07 said:


> you might be a dubber if you enjoy watching other people struggle to put your car in reverse.


I had to get my oil changed the other day, last resort, usually do it myself, but he tried to get out of my reverse 2x, the 3rd time was his charm HAHA!


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

DUBQUEEN said:


> Thankyou KMSgolf...Yea, man, it's hard as hell trying to get dudes to respect my schit, regular dudes, mechnics, even Dubbers dudes. For the longest time to mechanics, I'd be like, "I want my 4 door Golf transformed into a GTI-like body. Can you do "this"? Can you do "that"?" They'd be like, "You don't need all of that, Babygirl. Just leave it- your car is fine the way it is", rubbing me on my back and pinching my chin, like I'm some fragile naive b!tch. Nobody wanted to do the work, even after I let it be known that I had the money to pay for the work. It's like they were passing up the money just because they didn't wanna see a female with a tricked-out Dub, and it was worse, because I (only) had a 4 door Golf. I would see them crowd around with other dudes and all of their Dubs talking about what they have done to their cars and what they're gonna do, while I blend in the backround in my little piece-of-schit factory original Dub, just like they would expect a woman to have if she had a Dub. Just as I was about to give up and get rid of my schit, I came across the most awsome VW mechanic who has done more cosmetic work in 2 months than I have tried have done in 5 years, and it's almost finished. I already had 17" chrome with a custom paint job, and he has added custom door panels, custom headliner, custom Recaro seats, custom GTI body trim w/roof antenna, converted Euro taillights using Ebulb trays, rewired the battery to the trunk, custom trunk popper on the dash, and to top it off, he dropped my Dub to a GTI level with all new suspension. I think the only cosmetic work I have left is a newer paint job which I will have done next Spring, and the exhaust. I already have a racing exhaust, but it's WAAAAY too loud for anybody's taste. But I'm getting different racing exhaust, no doubt. I was thinking of doing a Corrado grill but I dunno if I really want to do that. But now, thanks to him, I'm proud to be driving my schit, and now everybody, including my former mechanics, see that I was dead serious about what I have been saying I wanted to do to my car all these years. But to you and all other Dubbers that respect me as a female Dubber, much love, and to everybody that didn't believe I could be a true Dubber just because I'm female, just because I ONLY have a Golf, you can go fiduck yourselves, for real though...
> 
> 
> _Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:55 PM 10-30-2005_


girll i completely understand..i have an 04 GTI VR6 and like..i redid my headliner and my ****s lowered and everything and like people kinda look at me like...wtf? like...ya imma mechanic and im not ugly...gettin respect is hard for us female dubbers...like come on now. most people think its my boyfriends..so i hadda get stickers that clearly stated that it was not. like...give us some repsect guys!!


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

IeatHonda said:


> girll i completely understand..i have an 04 GTI VR6 and like..i redid my headliner and my ****s lowered and everything and like people kinda look at me like...wtf? like...ya imma mechanic and im not ugly...gettin respect is hard for us female dubbers...like come on now. most people think its my boyfriends..so i hadda get stickers that clearly stated that it was not. like...*give us some repsect guys!!*


I don't know what circles you're running in where dub girls are frowned upon.... I'd love to see more girls tricking out dubs. Hell I'm a mechanic and would prolly work for free to help a girl mod her dub....:beer:


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

its just around where im at guys kinda disgregaurd the dub chicks hahah they think we are helpless...like plz i actually work on jeeps all day ( annoyinggg) so when i get home i just wanna give my dub some loveeee so i find random **** to do for it hahahha


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

I Think (Actually...KNOW) It's Pretty Damn Awesome Seeing A Dub That's Owned By A Female. :thumbup: ESPECIALLY When It's Modded Out. eace:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

Its fun being a dub chick...a lot of fun when your car has just been washed and waxed and your cruising around and you watch all the guys break their necks when they see a girl in a some what 'nice' car. haha


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

oh absolutely i love gettin my GTI all mint and shiney and cruzin around town and gettin mad looks from few dub guys around here...break necks all day


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

you know your a dubber when...your only allowed one passenger due to rubbin


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

you know your a dubber when before u leave the house in the morning you make sure you grab your VW hoodie, waterbottle and if ur a chick like me you make sure you got ur VW belly button ring in..and then u grab ur keys and cruzee.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

IeatHonda said:


> you know your a dubber when before u leave the house in the morning you make sure you grab your VW hoodie, waterbottle and if ur a chick like me you make sure you got ur VW belly button ring in..and then u grab ur keys and cruzee.


hoodie, check.
water bottle, check
hat, all 3 just in case, check

and instead of belly ring, VW plugs lol


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

Cant forget the mk3 gti shirt either haha


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*looks down shamefully*

...make that MK4 shirt :laugh:


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

Scotty_2.0 said:


> You work at a non-VW dealership and the minute a VW is left unattended on the lot everyone is asking you if you know anything about the VW parked out front.


I work in service at a Toyota dealership and this happens all the time :thumbup:


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

You might be a dubber if you don't know what a Toyota is.


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

oh right i forgot..and omg they make vw plugs?...i need to get those..where can i get some?! and ya mk 4 shirt fer sureeee...or just a waterfest shirt..both work depending on my mood haha


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

where has this thread been all my life?!
you know you're a dubber when the scraping and rubbing of the tires on the fenders is music to your ears :laugh:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

IeatHonda said:


> oh right i forgot..and omg they make vw plugs?...i need to get those..where can i get some?! and ya mk 4 shirt fer sureeee...or just a waterfest shirt..both work depending on my mood haha


i got mine from http://www.woodvilleusa.com/store/ They were showing an order on face book someone else had and I was like "WANT. WANT." haha










I think I may hit up Omerica and see if they can do a set as well...just cause they have such amazing quality.


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

couldnt agree anymore with this one! :laugh:

you might be a dubber if..dodging pot holes isnt a game you want to lose!


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

to add...you might be a dubber if..when you hit your first pot hole or bottomed out you quickly pull over to cry and look at the dented oil pan


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

You might be a dubber if you know how to make a sharp turn in your car without rubbing on front fenders.


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

AutomaticJoy said:


> i got mine from http://www.woodvilleusa.com/store/ They were showing an order on face book someone else had and I was like "WANT. WANT." haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh sexy!! i love themmmm i want some..loll imma go onna mission noww and get some


----------



## shamelessmk2 (Sep 30, 2010)

if you have to have a special class for your girlfriend on how to open your passenger door (mark II) "pull the handle in and push and pull as hard as you can, eventually it will open"


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

page one domination


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

shamelessmk2 said:


> if you have to have a special class for your girlfriend on how to open your passenger door (mark II) "pull the handle in and push and pull as hard as you can, eventually it will open"


LOL I thought we were the only ones!!! my boyfriends mk2 does the same thing! Some days I can get it open no problem....other days he has to reach over and get it for me :laugh:


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

shamelessmk2 said:


> if you have to have a special class for your girlfriend on how to open your passenger door (mark II) "pull the handle in and push and pull as hard as you can, eventually it will open"


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

you MIGHT be a dubber, if you refuse to marry your girlfriend until she converts to dubs for you!!!!!! lol


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

^^please don't spam. this thread is going pretty good


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

who's spamming?? lol i'm not marrying her until she gets a dub,hahaha


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

people call you by your euro plate


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

if you actually got excited that there was a mk3 as a cop car in "Fast Five"


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ i got xcited that there was a mk 3 jetta, 2 tuaregs (i think i murdered that spelling) and an old bug hanging from the ceiling in a garage scene..and a mk 3 golf...all in fast 5...thats how u know ur a dubber. hahahhaha


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

IeatHonda said:


> ^^ i got xcited that there was a mk 3 jetta, 2 tuaregs (i think i murdered that spelling) and an old bug hanging from the ceiling in a garage scene..and a mk 3 golf...all in fast 5...thats how u know ur a dubber. hahahhaha



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
hahaha i started to get excited and pointing it out to my gf especially wen i saw the bug lol


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

whit_ said:


> where has this thread been all my life?!
> you know you're a dubber when the scraping and rubbing of the tires on the fenders is music to your ears :laugh:


you might a dubber when a full tank of gas causes more rub! :laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

...only you know how to start your car. It's an intricate process of inserting the key just right to make contact at all the right places, wiggling the steering wheel in the correct sequence to unlock the dodgy ignition lock, depressing the clutch to unlock the ignition interlock, and giving the gas pedal the right amount and number of pumps. :banghead:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

how about if another vw owner thats not really into the dubs as much as you but has one because it was cheap and asked you before going to a repair shop what might be wrong with his car. and you fix it in a matter of minutes and they are speechless . or you might be a dubber if you need more garages built because your collection is never ending and you only drive your mkI or mkII only on nice weather days and your new car is your daily !


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

Yau are a 'DOOBER' if you are building your life around your VW and that includes a website about your DUB:

myvw.weebly.com


----------



## broken_vento (Jun 2, 2011)

if you see another dub in the distance you use your thumb to make it look like its badgeless :thumbup:


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

you know your a dubber when you ignore notifications (pms) or text messages just to read this thread......just answered them now!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

"Dubber" is the downfall of the VW community.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> "Dubber" is the downfall of the VW community.


 this. you might be a "dubber" if you absolutely can not STAND the word "dubber" 

OP who started the thread used it, ftblithotvl (for the biggest loss in the history of the volkswagen lounge.)


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

> ^^ i got xcited that there was a mk 3 jetta, 2 tuaregs (i think i murdered that spelling) and an old bug hanging from the ceiling in a garage scene..and a mk 3 golf...all in fast 5...thats how u know ur a dubber. hahahhaha


 I'm pretty sure i saw a black cabby in there too. I got excited over all that. And that the normal cops were driving mk3 jettas.


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahahaha ya there prolly was  and omg I love the last part of u sig it's epic


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

lmao, thanks. :laugh: 

I saw it posted somewhere and just thought everyone awta see it lmao.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

wow, PSU didn't post yet?


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

whit_ said:


> this. you might be a "dubber" if you absolutely can not STAND the word "dubber"
> 
> OP who started the thread used it, ftblithotvl (for the biggest loss in the history of the volkswagen lounge.)


I guess we'll leave this thread to the degenerates that think self-tinted tail lights, side markers, tintz, black OE wheels, 4x4, unfilled hood notches, and 1.8T's with BOVs/DVs only are awesome.

opcorn:


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

... you accept that replacing the water pump every 80k miles is just part of the routine maintenance.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

...if u store ur car for 5 months because u cant get it to run and then try once after five months and it needs nothing

...if u completely forget about the hate u have for a person as soon as u find out they drive a vw

...if in one week u have bought three volkswagens

...if u just bought one and are already thinking about ur next one,

...if u park ur car right near the window at work so u can stare at it throughout the hole day


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

tg442 said:


> ...if u park ur car right near the window at work so u can stare at it throughout the hole day


Haha I do this all the time


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

KMSgolf said:


> You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.


i just read this when i sent out a mass text to every one of my contacts after i found a empty water bottle in my car. i made about 20 rules 


you might be a vdubber when you have to take a breathalizer for dodging pot holes.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

... If you do countless hours of bodywork just to make your new wheels fit at your current ride hight.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

..when ur sister is exiled from the family because she says hondas are actual nice cars

..when even ur mother has a hate for hondas and smokes them all day in her 2.0T

god i hate hondas


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

You might be a dubber if a cop pulls you over to tell you that your axles are bent. :facepalm:


----------



## 95gtivr666 (Mar 29, 2011)

v.vdubb said:


> you know you are a dubber when:
> 
> -you have pink coolant in stock at the house because no part stores carry it and the dealership closes early
> - your wife/gf says vortex is your facebook
> ...


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

You know you're a dubber when you get rid of one VW so you can get one that's older, in worse condition, and is worth less...and would do it again in a heartbeat. :beer:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

... you get mad when your friend buys a MKII 16V GTI in really good shape and uses it as their winter car.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

DizzyP1.8t said:


> -people laugh when you tell them you drive a vw, then they take a ride with you and absolutely love it afterwards


I get this all the time too. "You paid that much for a VW?!?!" Followed by, "Whoa, like the car man!" after the ride.


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

your car is "minty fresh and clean"... even though its covered in stickers :laugh:


----------



## dublifeLXIX (Jul 6, 2011)

VegasJetta said:


> ONLY a dubber will park his/her car and as they walk away, they ALWAYS, without fail, turn around to look at the car one last time before going inside. You know you do it...


EVERY time..


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

you might be a dubber if you get in your wrangler and still swerve to avoid sewer caps and cringe when it hits a pothole and nothing happens :laugh:


----------



## msutton621 (Dec 16, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you dressed up like a Beastie Boy for Halloween, just so you could wear an old VW emblem around your neck with a chain.


----------



## TBF (Jun 13, 2011)

Even when your license is suspended you take every oppertunity you can to drive your car becuase, rowing that gearbox is just so ****ing addictive.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you over drew your bank account just to buy a new car part


----------



## swisstyles (May 25, 2007)

*Hell yeah*



sault13 said:


> You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)...


I love doing that


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

....if at work today you saw the headlights from a mk3 come on through the window and before doing anything else you waited for the engine to start to know if it was a vr or not

guilty


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

If you skip your exit on the highway just to catch up to another dubber you see way off in the distance


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

sticky euro said:


> If you skip your exit on the highway just to catch up to another dubber you see way off in the distance


Glad its not just me, I've driven an extra 20 miles just to throw the V


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Youre a dubber if you check vortex all day from morning to night even on your phone at wk


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

AKdub914 said:


> Youre a dubber if you check vortex all day from morning to night even on your phone at wk


 Yup, all my favorite forums plastered across my favorites bar.... on my work computer... lol


----------



## TBF (Jun 13, 2011)

sticky euro said:


> If you skip your exit on the highway just to catch up to another dubber you see way off in the distance


 Did that a few days ago, kid ended up being a doucher, but he was driving a mk4 VR6 Jetta with a SICK body kit on it, and all sorts of low.


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

If you bought 1 VW a year and a half ago and now there are 5 VW/Audi's at your house and you don't understand where they all came from?


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

..you go away for the week with your girlfriend in her mazda and cant wait to come back to your true love  ....shhh dont tell_ her_ that


----------



## Sr.Spark (Mar 30, 2011)

engineman98 said:


> You know your a 2.o driver if you turn off the A/C for extra power before you jump out into traffic...


 I am guilty of this not only because of the lack of power it has but because my exhaust leak make me have no low end.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

if a brick is your emergency brake :laugh: this is my buddys daily golf


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

if every-time you see an old beat up mk1 or 2 you feel like you have to do somthing about it like a foster child.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you notice every volkswagen and or/ audi you see at night by their lights. 

Or

If you curse every pothole, bump or raised ground that you hit and makes your change jump out of the center console.... Then rub your dashboard and apologize to your car


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

Before you even think about dating a girl, you make sure she loves VWs as much as you... :laugh:


----------



## daveduran (Jun 24, 2011)

moar dub said:


> if you actually got excited that there was a mk3 as a cop car in "Fast Five"


haha when i saw it i was like omg my car and when it crashed i almost cried


----------



## 95mk3jett (Oct 10, 2010)

you might be a dbr when you get pulled over at waterfest, just to have the cop stop mid sentence and ask what size spacers your riding...jersey cops are nicer then ct haha!


----------



## daveduran (Jun 24, 2011)

you might be a mk3 dubber if you fix something electrical only to find out something new isn't working


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

...your reading this thread.


----------



## BenSoSick (Dec 29, 2010)

when you smile and laugh when jdm people look at how low you are....and ofcource your euro plate


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

. . .when someone looks perplexed when you tell him you came back outside to move your car to a better parking space in a lot small enough for that not to matter and you think to yourself, "He's not a dubber, he doesn't understand."


----------



## Karl_G (Jun 23, 2011)

even your mom drives a 5 speed jetta


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

when your friends car breaks down and instead of helping them, you make fun of them for not have a vw


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

From here: VW ownership (signs you are a Volkswagen driver) 

* The word 'cupholder' pisses you off
* Some guy named Cullen becomes a household name
* The terms "slush-box" and "slaughtermatic" become frequent vocabulary
* You need e-codes to see at night
* You can rip the door handles off any "ordinary" car.
* You find yourself frequently spending more money on repairs than the car is actually worth!
* Your favorite mod to show of is reclining rear seats
* You have no glovebox
* Your heating and air conditioning controls crap out.
* Your battery always goes dead
* Your windows will not roll down at the same time
* Service managers run when you pull into the dealership
* You know all the fault codes by heart
* People's mouth water when they learn of a "donation" or "seller" car.
* You need thumbtacks to hold up the headliner.
* You first learn of the kneebars and/or parcel shelves.
* DIY's interior/exterior mods are more important than performance.
* you get lots of comments on your Jetta....
* CEL is common vocab.
* You get asked, even though your center caps say 'BBS', if those are actual BBS rims
* You can grin at the little boy wonders in their civics as you slip by them on the freeway
* You periodically check the coolant to make sure it is all still in there.
* You first realize that this car may have some issues as the Bentley is 2 volumes.
* You notice every other B3/B4 on the road... drivable or not
* Every noise from the VR6 makes you wonder about your timing chain guides.
* You spend 45 minutes nearly everyday on some internet forum full of other confused, angry, and increasingly poor people (who are none-the-less totally happy with they family car that pulls 145mph).
* Honda owners give you shocked looks as you pass them at 125mph despite of their three foot tall spoiler.
* Junk yards are a solution, the dealer is a problem.
* After having the window repaired for the 4th time, you start contemplating replacing the entire door.
* You're amazed every time the cruse control works.
* Intermittent wipers is a good name as they tend to work intermittently and at random.
* You give more TLC to your B3/B4 rather than to your significant other. This includes washing the engine bay, interior, and exterior.
* People are amazed when they first see the size of your trunk.
* And even more when you get into the trunk.
* You see the fuel gauge go up and down, up and down.
* Your lunch break consists of going to the parts dealer to pick up more parts.
* The car behind you lights more of the road in front of you.
* Car won't start and it's always a different issue... Generally, the car will decide to start when you try it 'one last time' than will never had the same problem again.
* Your buddy's cell phone makes the speakers pop
* The air is just as hot when you set the switch to "cool"


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

Collin16v said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.).
> 
> mk1 & 2s... the sexiest cars on the planet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


x2


----------



## Big Phil (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got mine this week and every time I get in it I find something else I like about it.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

if you know how to change an oil pan on the side of the road


----------



## Mk4JS (Jul 9, 2011)

sault13 said:


> *You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW*. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
> You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.


This..


----------



## Supercletus (Aug 15, 2011)

If you can't go to sleep until you have a "QUICK" drive around the block.


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

If you get in someone else's car and put in first thinkin it's in reverse 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.768342,-71.076951


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

If you look at the stock wheels of every car on the street trying to find wheels that would look good on your car.

If you've ever considered getting wheels that require adapters that cost more than the wheels are worth.

If you keep a box of zip ties in your car "just in case".

If your car is fast, but nobody will ever know it because you drive slow to avoid potholes :laugh:


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

shamelessmk2 said:


> if you have to have a special class for your girlfriend on how to open your passenger door (mark II) "pull the handle in and push and pull as hard as you can, eventually it will open"


This happens daily with my gf


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

AutomaticJoy said:


> you know you are a dubber when you get depressed seeing your car on a flat bed going to the mechanic. And you know your dating a dubber when he says "if we had more time i know we could have found the wiring problem ourselves"



Been there.. Done that....


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

When you have this in your phone...


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

^^ :thumbup:

Nudes in the background? :laugh:


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> ^^ :thumbup:
> 
> Nudes in the background? :laugh:


Hahaha naa a tube top bud


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

....if you wave to every VW that passes


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> Hahaha naa a tube top bud


Almost as cool  :thumbup:


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

you know your a dubber when...you don't own a pick up truck and this is the only option at the time


----------



## Aecoltsfan (May 29, 2011)

You give hondas :thumbdown:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

...you cannot wait until sept 22nd to cruise down to MD for h2oi to chill with your homeboys for 3 days straight!:thumbup:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You'll become an expatriate simply for the pleasure of owning an up! or a Mark 3 Scirocco.

Or a Polo.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> If your car is fast, but nobody will ever know it because you drive slow to avoid potholes :laugh:


It's like you've been riding shotgun in my .:R32!


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

Scotty_2.0 said:


> You buy a brand new VW and convince yourself you won't mod it because you already have an older tricked out dub but 6 days later it's lowered with spacers and a full stereo and you're cruising the wheel and tire classifieds.
> 
> *You feel obligated to teach your friends the importance of offset*.
> 
> ...


this.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

you know youre a dubber when your car overheats, ac doesnt work, and heater core is broke because that faithful fusebox on top of the battery melted. silly emkayfours.


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

you know your a dubber when you get transferred to a S-hit part of town and start looking at other dubs cause you don't your minty dub molested and broken into, but pass over two good deals on a few older dubs cause the thought of them getting broken into or stolen makes you cringe.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you know your a dubber if you really think that everyone who drives a vw is a dubber even if he don't care about it.. but he is a vw owner and when you see one this is what your brain tell you:

VW OWNER = DUBBER :laugh:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

You know your a Dubber when you disable your DRL's.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if VWs make you happy!


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Youre a dubber if you walk around with your keychain hangin so pple know youre a vw head.. Even if youre on the train lol


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

you go to pick something out to wear and decide maybe I should just wash the VW shirt I wore for the last week instead of wearing one of your other piles of t shirts:heart:


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

When you interrupt our GF to point at and say "VOLKSWAGEN" every time you see one


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

When your daughters name is Jetta


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you listen to dubstep while driving.


----------



## HunterisSlow (Sep 29, 2011)

Its funny reading through these. I've only had a vdub for about 2 weeks and a lot of these are already taking full effect. Never woulda thought I would become absolutly entralled in an old rustbucket in so little time. I already want another one, It's some kinda sickness :laugh:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> When you interrupt our GF to point at and say "VOLKSWAGEN" every time you see one


This :laugh:
And you are trying to convince your girlfriend to get a MKVI Jetta
And you are Happy and Pissed at Forza 4 cuz they added the MKIII GTI but not the MKIV


----------



## beez117 (Aug 7, 2011)

1. You fired the Director of Sales at your favorite dealership because he bought a Honda.

2. You park as far away as possible from the kid at school who bought a jetta so he could be a dubber like you(true fact).:facepalm:


----------



## annhilita69 (Jun 27, 2011)

you get pissed off when someone calls a GLI a Jetta oor a GTI a golf,no offense meant.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

annhilita69 said:


> you get pissed off when someone calls a GLI a Jetta oor a GTI a golf,no offense meant.


Ironically, this someone you're getting pissed at would be 100% correct in both cases.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol yes its The Golf GTI and The Jetta GLI :facepalm:


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

You bought a mk2 and your finger nails have been clean ever since.


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

The fact that someone you dont know is doing the same mods as you pisses you off and makes you excited all at the same time.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

you match your little tree air freshner to the color of your paint...


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

... if new passengers have to ask you why do you go in the opposite lane and swerve so much and you look at em like  Potholes :screwy:


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

Woodski said:


> you match your little tree air freshner to the color of your paint...


Good one!


Sent from my iPhone using my toes.


----------



## gcwalla (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

you might not be a volkswagen enthusiest if you call yourself a dubber.


----------



## mandude (Oct 9, 2006)

-You take the longer route home
- You use up an entire tank driving nowhere


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

You work in the street :banghead:


----------



## Skippy C (Apr 18, 2009)

You know where every pothole is in the city and how to dodge them
You imagine how every vw on the road would look better low


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

If you wish that every VW came from the factory bagged or on coils with a set of 3 piece wheels and stretched tires.


----------



## RunningVAG (Aug 16, 2011)

You got a check engine light tattoo when your VW specialist father took four months to fix the linkage in your mk4 Golf because you hadn't sold your mk3 Golf yet and could run that. My biggest complaint was driving an automatic, urgh.










On my ribs, above my heart.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

GVZBORA said:


> If you wish that every VW came from the factory *on H&R coilovers set with A arms parallel to the ground* with *14"* wheels and *sticky* tires, *with a required empty weight under one ton*



There, that's the world I live in. My dream would be to walk into a dealer and an 87 TDJetta would be sititng there brand new so I could by my ideal winter beater. The summer fun can be tuned into easily enough.


----------



## chdavi41x63 (Oct 19, 2011)

You go on craigslist and type "vw" or "jetta" just to see what kind of VW is for sale near you even if you already own 3


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

punchbug said:


> There, that's the world I live in. My dream would be to walk into a dealer and an 87 TDJetta would be sititng there brand new so I could by my ideal winter beater. The summer fun can be tuned into easily enough.


 That also:laugh: 
If you wish you could set your VW up for any situation. Show/daily/autocross and/or track/rally/winter:laugh:


----------



## peskyrabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

if you keep a spare oil pan in your trunk at all times


----------



## peskyrabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

if the only way you can open your hatch is with the key


----------



## peskyrabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

when your on vwvortex 4 of the 8 hours your at work. (currently at work):laugh:


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

peskyrabbit said:


> if you keep a spare oil pan in your trunk at all times





peskyrabbit said:


> if the only way you can open your hatch is with the key





peskyrabbit said:


> when your on vwvortex 4 of the 8 hours your at work. (currently at work):laugh:


If you spent 30 minutes thinking of things to post in this thread? lol


----------



## Mrk397VR (Sep 5, 2011)

when some girl talks **** about ur best friends mk2 jetta saying its the ugliest thing every and u just wanna :banghead:


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

when people talk poop about your ride because you haven't done any 'cosmetic' mods to it. meanwhile you spend well over 3 grand under the hood and smoke their fart can Civic si's even before you have the chance to redline in 3rd :laugh: :laugh:

i love my "P.O.S. stock jetta" - their words, not mine! Haven't heard them call it that since lol


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a dubber then.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

When I dream...I dream of euro parts availability and more of it in the states...:banghead:


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

when you sacrifice a few meals a week just so you can save up for Vag-Com!


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

All true. Haha awesome.


----------



## barsoon11GTI (Jul 19, 2011)

annhilita69 said:


> you get pissed off when someone calls a GLI a Jetta oor a GTI a golf,no offense meant.


Yes....nothing can make me more frustrated.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

When your kids rock VW tattoos.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

. . . the first German word you learn is Autostadt.


----------



## Juggy (Nov 22, 2005)

Horus said:


> You know your a dubber when:
> you spend and are willing to spend more money on your car then your significant other
> you spend more time under your car then on top of your significant other
> your car looks better then your significant other


BAHAHAHAHA.....true :sly:


----------



## Ikonik (Mar 1, 2009)

When your idea of vacation is which VW event you will attend next year.


----------



## Volksubishi (Nov 14, 2011)

Your mk2s electrical system completely shut off at a light, and you had to use your snow brush to stop your car from rolling backwards, while some guy gives you a boost, because your park brake works so good. 
- Happened at 11:40 lastnight :banghead:

You get excited the first time you use banghead!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

1. when you give your wife your sweet BMW E46 convertible so u can buy a Passat B6 wagon because it is a 6 speed MT.
^_^
yep, I did.

2. When you get the air suspension before you buy your wife a X-mas gift.
^_^
I am so glad she doesn't log in to the VWvortex

3. be cause the guy that is selling that mk3 don't wanna drop the price to 800$ for black Friday.

4. If you got more friends in VW Vortex than FB or real life.

5. If have own 2 gens of the same VW
^_^
Pussat B5, and B6

:laugh::screwy::laugh::screwy::laugh:


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Instead of driving a cheap rice burner you drive an expensive Jew burner. 

And yeah I'm coining that term. Haha


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

*dubber*

dubber?what is the meanning?


----------



## ProDriver77 (Sep 22, 2011)

A few more to add to keep this going:

When you said you'd never buy a wagon, but your B5 Variant has been the most fun-to-drive car you've ever owned (even better than the Porsche 914).

When you love your B5 Variant even more after you smoked some kid in an Evo (but mainly because he didn't know how to "launch" properly.

When your wife accuses you of driving like a grandpa and that SHE knows how to put the car to it's limits, until you show her otherwise on a 40 MPH twisty and hilly rural backroad at nearly 100 MPH. (I drive a big truck down this same road all the time. She stopped doubting my abilities after that!)

When your almost-age-10 son finds the Routan a cooler car than the STi (dealership sells both VW and Subaru in the same building).

When you've read all 118 pages of this and relate to most of it, and envy those who have Reverse in the REAL VW location (mine's in the right-rear.....you people suck!).


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

I like destroying v6 mustangs with my b5. They always shake their heads indisbelief. 

I have read all the posts does this really make me a dubbed.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

B518tko4 said:


> I like destroying v6 mustangs with my b5. They always shake their heads indisbelief.
> 
> I have read all the posts does this really make me a dubbed.


V6 Mustangs are absolute dog**** slow.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah v6 mustangs never knew what hit them. They all seem to think they are so cool. Even though for the most part the drivers are kids with their grandmas car getting groceries. 

You are a dubbed if you use vortex more than Facebook. Or don't have a Facebook and are on here.


----------



## Vagilia (May 25, 2010)

When you drive your Vw to work and park in the same spot everytime, and if someone id in your spot you have an alternatitve and its a far walk to the door


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Vagilia said:


> When you drive your Vw to work and park in the same spot everytime, and if someone id in your spot you have an alternatitve and its a far walk to the door


That just sounds like normal people with a regular job...

Being a dubber would be like determining which flannel to wear based on the pattern on your headliner.


----------



## ProDriver77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Remember one from a couple years ago, before I bought my B5:

When you take a break at Starbucks, watching everyone roll in with Audis, BMWs, Benzs, etc., but you can't take your eye off the '73 Thing that belongs to the teenage barista that works there.

Almost forgot this one:
When you're looking at a '98 Porsche Boxster for sale, considering a test drive; and end up walking away because not only do you find red leather seats in a silver car with otherwise black interior, you find the switchgear, gearstick, and steering wheel makes it seem like a glorified VW/Audi. For that, the GTI looked like a better deal (if it would've had a proper manual 'box and not that DSG crap).


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

B518tko4 said:


> Instead of driving a cheap rice burner you drive an expensive Jew burner.


I just spit water all over my pc!!! This is funny! Well done.


----------



## mitchfranco1 (Oct 25, 2011)

you pop the hood to let the engine cool off


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

When your MK1/MK2 is suddenly more reliable than your DD MK4/MK5.


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

> you know youre a dubber when you watch a video of a mk1 on youtube and stay online for at least another hour looking at related videos


I've wasted half a day doing literally that!!...:facepalm:


----------



## MK3aHoLiC (Dec 6, 2010)

you might be a dubber if..
-to every one else your cars gonna die on the way to the gas station, but you'd take it across country.
-your doors dont lock, so you put everything in your hatch because no one else can figure how to open it (mk3)
-your broke as a joke, but a Volkswagen is always in the budget
- when you look at a new one (in my case MK3) the check engine lights off, you ask the owner "whats wrong?"
-you wasted most of your day reading half of this thread.
-you have a Volkswagen tat.
-your excuse for blowing off your girl, is "im working on the car" and its no surprise to her.

thank you hitler!:laugh:


----------



## Corrado_from_hell (Oct 1, 2007)

You know your a dubber when your dog (Ive got a Weimaraner) is of German origin as well 

and after 4 years of being with same girl she finally breaks down and buys her own VW and also knows a lot about VWs because you spend all your time talking about them 


Its kind of funny how many of these apply to me and other VW owners that I know lmao


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

when you start your 24v and you hear someone in a crowd of people yell "i heart VAG!"


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

When you turn your stereo down when you get behind a bug because you love that aircooled clatter.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

if you favorite fast n furious movie was the first one because they had a Jetta.  

If you took it personal :banghead: when the Jetta lost against that Chinese car or wherever those cars come from. 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Im a Vdubber If: 

- I check out vortex forums before check my email.
- I have a daily vr.
- I park it backing it up so I can see my euro plate.
- Even being broke, I have money for my vr parts or modds.
- I tell other drivers to move over by getting close of their turtles.
- Im watching my vr by looking thru my window..(rims look good but need some clean up)
- When start a conversation,gotta say something about my car.
- drive it like I mean it.
- zig zag on traffic because I cant go too slow.
- I use the premium gas.
- IM THE ONLY ONE DRIVING IT,CAN SEE IT BUT CANT DRIVE IT..UNLESS MAMACITA NEEDS TO


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

What is this email you speak of. You do know that you can send messages through vortex right.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

B518tko4 said:


> What is this email you speak of. You do know that you can send messages through vortex right.


Yes sir..I meant,my e-mail account ..


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Might be a dubbed if you buy your car more Christmas presents than your girl.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

B518tko4 said:


> Might be a dubbed if you buy your car more Christmas presents than your girl.


i am so glad my wife don't know this.


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

You might be a 'dubber if you find your bank account balance drained to zero at the end of each month because you dropped all of your money into your show car.
You might be a 'dubber if you laugh at every kid driving a Honda.
You might be a 'dubber if you can drive your daily driver well enough to beat rice burners.
You might be a 'dubber if you get pissed at other people for calling YOUR ride a rice burner.
You might be a 'dubber if you actually get upset when you see Golf badges instead of GTI badges.

Sorry for a bunch in one post, just figured I'd get out all the ones I could think of at once.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

B518tko4 said:


> Instead of driving a cheap rice burner you drive an expensive Jew burner.
> 
> And yeah I'm coining that term. Haha


I def just choked on a cookie lol. I'm gonna have to sig that


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

If you miss the old GTI commercials that were "representing Deutschland" (and then watch them on youtube over an over) :heart: Man they were funny


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

You get this for Christmas..









:beer:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


mmmGadgets said:


> You get this for Christmas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

You refuse to accept friend requests from anyone with a Honda avitar. 

You think herbie the love bug should be on the dollar bill. 

You have more than three vw emblems in your phones photo album. 


Jewburner 53


----------



## ViR (Jul 21, 2009)

When you persuade your co-workers into buying VW over BMW.
(Just "forced" by buddy at work to get 2012 GLI)

When you are surprised to see MKV with all working rear lights. 
:banghead:


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

Of on your resume for goals you put becoming a member instead of a junior. You just feel you deserve it. 


Jewburner 53


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

the therapist during your marriage counseling asked " and why did you feel the need to buy another broken [project] Volkswagen"


----------



## daniel93 (Dec 29, 2011)

read most of these and havnt come across one that i cant relate to in some way!! too good! haha


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

You are a dubbed if you use vortex more than Facebook. Or don't have a Facebook and are on here.[/QUOTE]

Wtf is Facebook??
Im a Dubber...cause both my parents were born in Germany!! Its in my blood!!


sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

You pretend To use the restroom at work just to check the vortex for new posts. 


Jewburner 53


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

... every time you look at your car, you feel like you just bought it.

I've had mine for almost a year now and it feels like I've owned it for a week lol.


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

you see one sticker on a snowboard and you feel the need to talk to the guy


----------



## ekua516 (Feb 29, 2008)

*dubber..*

You always checking the ads to find one that needs love and is cheap....and yet you have too many of them already.:laugh:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

You constantly scan cars by dealers and the auto exchange for dubs and think about everything you would do to each one. :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

The wee hours of the morning are spent scouring craigslist for cool unique OEM wheels, determining what adapters you'd need for perfect offset, and tallying up how much the whole setup would cost you in the end. :screwy:


----------



## rainierfuller (Jan 11, 2010)

You try to sell your spare carparts to customers with volkswagens while you are at work.


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

you can't seem to log off VWVortex at 1 am and you have to be up in 4 hours for work.


----------



## x_v_dub_x (Aug 6, 2009)

You might be a dubber if... Your initials are VW :laugh::thumbup:
wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

annhilita69 said:


> you get pissed off when someone calls a GLI a Jetta oor a GTI a golf,no offense meant.


Yes.. my friends always get mad when I correct them.


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

sticky euro said:


> If you skip your exit on the highway just to catch up to another dubber you see way off in the distance


:thumb up: It happens.


----------



## moneymikemk4 (Feb 22, 2010)

her_dub219 said:


> :thumb up: It happens.


You might be a dubber if most of you text messages contain something about vortex.... hi kristyn


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

You check on your car daily after you get home from work :beer:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> the therapist during your marriage counseling asked " and why did you feel the need to buy another broken [project] Volkswagen"





DUBSfightinRUST said:


> the the rapist during your massage counseling"


:beer: :beer: been drinking hahaha keep it goin


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Youre a dubber if you ran your wheels for one season and want to get a new set for the next


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

moneymikemk4 said:


> You might be a dubber if most of you text messages contain something about vortex.... hi kristyn


Again, it happens.... Hi Mike.


----------



## Berndonfat (Jan 17, 2011)

you trade in your much better autocrosser ( 09 civic si ) for an 09 GTI simply because its OG. and now you get raped in pro class after a year of winning


----------



## Mar2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

u know when ur dubbin when u change the demn oil pan at least every month


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

hybrid pan! 
you know youre a dubber when you work on it in 7 degreesF.


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

When you go to test drive a GTI and the sales man says "geesh you know more than me". Then he tries to tell you how to get into reverse and when you respond "I know" he makes this face...:sly:


----------



## evilone.jd (May 17, 2011)

You might be a dubber if......

Your pregnant wife says she has a hard time lifting her foot up high enough to get in the car ,and you respond " All the more reason to lower the car"


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

I got pulled aside at work a few months back and was told that they were getting complaints that I was constantly walking away from my desk for a few minutes at a time. When asked why, I responded that I have been having bladder issues. Thruth is...I'm just going outside and looking at my Jetta


----------



## Hooligan6 (Sep 24, 2011)

you know your a dubber when your girlfriend gets jealous of your vw because you cant stop talking about it.


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

You might be a dubber if you think steelies are cool.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

If you redo your interior 3 times within a year:banghead:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

....your girlfriend or wife no longer plays slug bug with you because she realizes you can smell vw from 500 feet away and she can never win....


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

you make lists of all the parts and mods your going to get done on your veedub and you can just stare and plan it for hours... 

This one might just be me..haha!!


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

VWaddict01 said:


> you make lists of all the parts and mods your going to get done on your veedub and you can just stare and plan it for hours...
> 
> This one might just be me..haha!!


 Truth lol 

Youre a dubber when you go on a parts site... Add all your mod wishes in a checkout cart just to imagine that youre buying them and x out!


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

When your broke and there is this part you really need you'll get a payday loan just to buy it. 

You'll buy VW parts before paying your bills... 

You'll eat Top Ramen three times a day just to get that stainless steel header... 

Before you travel out of state, you'll check Craigslist for that state and see what VW parts or cars are available.. 

You get frustrated when you try to talk VW to your non-VW friends and they don't "get it". 

When you get in a fight with your wife/girlfriend, you'll go to the garage drink beer and hang out with your VW.


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

When you go online and look at all the mods you can do to the dub you don't even own yet


----------



## mkay2 (Nov 7, 2011)

VWaddict01 said:


> When your broke and there is this part you really need you'll get a payday loan just to buy it.
> 
> You'll buy VW parts before paying your bills...
> 
> ...


 soo many times ive bought parts before food/rent/bills... i call it "the vw weightloss program"


----------



## MK3-97Jetta (Oct 31, 2011)

Every time I walk outside and see my car in the driveway, I stp an look at it for a few seconds and keep walking


----------



## MK3-97Jetta (Oct 31, 2011)

Made one of these on Friday Night/Saturday Morning while pulling an all nighter with my girlfriend


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

mkay2 said:


> soo many times ive bought parts before food/rent/bills... i call it "the vw weightloss program"


 LOL, Yup same here. 

I use to say tuner diet, but I like vw weightloss program better!!


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

You have your rims and tires in your bed room until spring.

If you have more new parts in your bedroom than your local auto parts store. 








I love the smell of fresh treads in the morning.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Youre a dubber if you have more than 3 sets of wheels sitting around :beer:


----------



## Vagilia (May 25, 2010)

your a dubber if your at work and on your break you go out to look at your car all the time, and talk to all of your customers about vw. Or its jsut me :laugh:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

When my friends say they think I'm more into my car then my girlfriend...........Think this may be true, she just doesn't understand


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

You might be a dubber if you keep an extra set of spark plugs in the car door of your beater Mk4 jetta because the coils and rings are bad


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

When the interior smell of an mk1/mk2 or an air cooled VW puts a smile on your face.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

B518tko4 said:


> You have your rims and tires in your bed room until spring.
> 
> If you have more new parts in your bedroom than your local auto parts store.
> 
> ...


 this is so true... and i can relate... my room smells like a car store everytime i come in.. and i have to admit... i love it


----------



## Easy Dubs It (Jan 22, 2012)

if you sit on vortex all day


----------



## john prusinski (Jan 29, 2011)

Vagilia said:


> your a dubber if your at work and on your break you go out to look at your car all the time, and talk to all of your customers about vw. Or its jsut me :laugh:


hahaha i do this everyday on break. "just look at how sexy my car looks." then every one outside is just like not this stupid kid again hahaha.


----------



## Juggy (Nov 22, 2005)

...if you work on your v-dub rather than watch the Superbowl... :laugh:


----------



## vdubtdi11 (Feb 2, 2012)

when you do all of these things THEN make your father park his car in the driveway so your car can take the spot in the heated garage.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

THIS










END THREAD.


----------



## Fast14 (Mar 1, 2012)

Every on/off ramp you take your wife says, "Do you always have to go so fast on these ramps?"


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Fast14 said:


> Every on/off ramp you take your wife says, "Do you always have to go so fast on these ramps?"


Second that! I always state on onramps that the law says to enter traffic the speed of traffic.
Off ramps... I don't want to waste my brakes.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you own 4?

You might be a Texas dubber if you ask... What are winter wheels?


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Fast14 said:


> Every on/off ramp you take your wife says, "Do you always have to go so fast on these ramps?"


That's not a dub specific thing. That's just an asshat specific thing.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Woodski said:


> That's not a dub specific thing. That's just an asshat specific thing.


No the asshat thing to do is waiting until 20 ft from the end of the ramp to start accelerating to merge.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Riggy said:


> No the asshat thing to do is waiting until 20 ft from the end of the ramp to start accelerating to merge.


Very good......


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Riggy said:


> No the asshat thing to do is waiting until 20 ft from the end of the ramp to start accelerating to merge.


The asshat thing to do is speed around a cloverleaf. You can get up to speed just fine after it goes straight.


----------



## Fast14 (Mar 1, 2012)

Woodski said:


> The asshat thing to do is speed around a cloverleaf. You can get up to speed just fine after it goes straight.


I guess you haven't been on the highways in the DC area too often. Once your turn signal goes on to merge, the others on the highway speed up so you can't. Those are the asshats.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

if you have a dog named dubbers


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Fast14 said:


> I guess you haven't been on the highways in the DC area too often. Once your turn signal goes on to merge, the others on the highway speed up so you can't. Those are the asshats.


That's why you punch it in 3rd and merge. Bumper to bumper is the only way to hit the highway in a big city. You would be suprosed how quickly that asshat will hit the breaks when he sees your rear bumper approaching his front bumper. 
I am the asshatter. Than when he rides your ass you brake check him and chunk him a one fingered peace sign. 

My wife hates when I brake check people.


----------



## Fast14 (Mar 1, 2012)

Deezy said:


> That's why you punch it in 3rd and merge. Bumper to bumper is the only way to hit the highway in a big city. You would be suprosed how quickly that asshat will hit the breaks when he sees your rear bumper approaching his front bumper.
> I am the asshatter. Than when he rides your ass you brake check him and chunk him a one fingered peace sign.
> 
> My wife hates when I brake check people.


:thumbup:


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## 84supra84 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just finished reading every post on all these pages, and I love it!

YMBADI all your friends refer to you as Mr. VR


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

You might be a dubber if you you have owned 4 vr6 cars.


----------



## EuroTrade (Jul 24, 2011)

You might be a dubber if you get detention twice a week because you take up two spots in the school parking lot) I refuse to let the idiot door ding me!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

EuroTrade said:


> You might be a dubber if you get detention twice a week because you take up two spots in the school parking lot) I refuse to let the idiot door ding me!


Nice!! 









Me taking up 2 spots in a semi empty lot!


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

When a client comes into work wearing a VW hat and ever since then.. we have a long conversation about cars until the doctor comes in, everytime.


----------



## VeeRowKing (Apr 25, 2011)

You know your a dubber when you get this tattooed on your back..


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

your a dubber if your girlfriend walks in and says "stop vwvortexing!!!!!"


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

dublax44 said:


> your a dubber if your girlfriend walks in and says "stop vwvortexing!!!!!"


This actually just happened!!! Hahaha!


----------



## JazzyDub03 (Sep 6, 2009)

dublax44 said:


> your a dubber if your girlfriend walks in and says "stop vwvortexing!!!!!"


if your boyfriend walks in and goes... "really"


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I was at the drag racing track pulling around to make a pass and some old man said "rice burner" I leaned over and told him it burns sourkraut.

sent with no responsibility from my solar powered Xbox 720.


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

Kjheidlebaugh said:


> if you have a dog named dubbers


I have a cat named Dubs..


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

JazzyDub03 said:


> if your boyfriend walks in and goes... "really"


Haha yesss!


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

You do realize that this is an illness...and we all need treatment


----------



## Night Stalker (Oct 23, 2008)

if this was your high school graduation present


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

You never thought even for a second about buying a driving appliance....:beer:


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Then how do you explain the Routan?

:sly:


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

TheFrank said:


> Then how do you explain the Routan?
> 
> :sly:


I still pass Japanese cars on the ramps... even if my tires are screaming:laugh: ... Definitely not a driving appliance, even if it has an American Heart 

It has a lot more character than a Camry or an Accord :snowcool:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

When you drive a denali like its a volkswagen thats 3" off the ground.. Still dodging potholes and bumps in the road lol


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

When you look at your car, and say _"so, that's why it sounded funny, and is now so loud - the tail pipe broke off!"_
Then you get home, and drive the other VW for a day or two until you can fix the first one.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

you know youre a dubber when you have no room in your room becuase you have a full 16v:screwy: in one corner and three sets of wheels in the other and you come home with another part and eveyone looks at you like your crazy they just dont get it its about to be two years since my frist one now have 2 and cant wait for another one my mom calls my room a junkyard lol:beer:


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

went to Mercedes dealer..test drive couple of C Class..discussed with salesperson for the numbers, 
and by night time, signed paperwork for a brand new red GTi..at VW dealer next door..:laugh:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

89fox_^ said:


> you know youre a dubber when you have no room in your room becuase you have a full 16v:screwy: in one corner and three sets of wheels in the other and you come home with another part and eveyone looks at you like your crazy they just dont get it its about to be two years since my frist one now have 2 and cant wait for another one my mom calls my room a junkyard lol:beer:


 being a dubber is a way of life!!:bs:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

You know you're a dubber when, after owning a Mark 4 Golf for eleven years, you get a Mark 6 Golf to replace it.


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

You end dropping ALL your money for the week on labor and a suspension kit.... :thumbup:


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

VW 35i said:


> being a dubber is a way of life!!:bs:


 completely agree people just dont understand:laugh::laugh::laugh: they just call us crazy :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Kano Giovanni said:


> You end dropping ALL your money for the week on labor and a suspension kit.... :thumbup:


 :laugh:


----------



## LikesEmDÜMPED (Feb 24, 2012)

You get a mouth full of insulation whenever you turn on your blower (mk2).


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

LikesEmDÜMPED said:


> You get a mouth full of insulation whenever you turn on your blower (mk2).


 Used to tell people to close their eyes when I turned the AC on in the mk4. My mk2 doesn't do it.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

When you know every pothole, railroad track, rough spot in the road on the way to school/work/gf or bf house , so you can drive around them on your cheapazz racelands for a "smooth ride"


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

Blue Golfer said:


> You know you're a dubber when, after owning a Mark 4 Golf for eleven years, you get a Mark 6 Golf to replace it.


 ..but you that you'll miss your old one!!


----------



## jettapuddle393 (Mar 14, 2011)

You know your a dubber when you finnally manage to convert your honda friend to a VW.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

VW 35i said:


> ..but you that you'll miss your old one!!


 How true!


----------



## Born²VW (Jan 29, 2012)

You know your a dubber when... 


You're in the emergency room with heavy bleeding and the nurse asks you what your blood type is and you tell her, "Type 1"


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You might be a dubber if;

You're in your mid-late 30's, have owned new BMW's, and Audi's; yet still fap over mk2's, and mk4's. :wave:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

VW 35i said:


> ..but you that you'll miss your old one!!


 I'm going the other direction on this, I'm trading my mk4 for and mk2


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Blue Golfer said:


> You know you're a dubber when, after owning a Mark 4 Golf for eleven years, you get a Mark 6 Golf to replace it.


 This I meant


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Passengers always comment on how your car smells like crayons.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

VR6 GLX Man said:


> I'm going the other direction on this, I'm trading my mk4 for and mk2


 That trade sounds good.. but I think that owning them both would be even better!!!:laugh:


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

VR6 GLX Man said:


> I'm going the other direction on this, I'm trading my mk4 for and mk2


 Win.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

I'm gonna miss the vr6 in my jetta, but I need a bit better mileage out of a car right now. I'm taking a gamble with an older car also, the only thing I need to fix is the speedometer and the doors have a little oxidation, but everything else is clean about the car. My ultimate goal would be to put a vr6 in the mk2, but that wont happend anytime soon. Years down the road maybe if Im my finances are right and if I'm still interested.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

When you go looking for another car, you look at other car makes "honda" as an example and tell yourself you could really have fun in that car, but go right back to another vw. This is my experience at least.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Easy Dubs It said:


> if you sit on vortex all day


 Guilty of this at work


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

greengti81 said:


> When you know every pothole, railroad track, rough spot in the road on the way to school/work/gf or bf house , so you can drive around them on your cheapazz racelands for a "smooth ride"


 I do this with my Ultralows not because of the ride because I love the way they ride but for my VR lip, oil pan, tires, and wheels 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't know it this was said...
But you know your a dubber when you've gone thru 8 VR lips and still want to go lower 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

You know your a dubber when you call your local VW parts dealer they have you saved in the caller I.D and call you bye your first name 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^^ 
or you just say " Hey it's so n so, I need that orange shifter bushings, thanks, be there in a few" 
Because they know who you are and what car your talking about


----------



## vw_messiah (Oct 26, 2011)

*..*

..when your hood release is really a phillips screwdriver


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

When you goto your local u pull it and scope out every Audi /vw they have on the lot knowing you don't need parts from a passat you still see what it has to offer. At the same time disregarding every other make on the lot.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Deezy said:


> When you goto your local u pull it and scope out every Audi /vw they have on the lot knowing you don't need parts from a passat you still see what it has to offer. At the same time disregarding every other make on the lot.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


 Lol yes 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kano Giovanni said:


> You end dropping ALL your money for the week on labor and a suspension kit.... :thumbup:


 i just did this! damn it! :thumbup: 

you know you're a dubber when all you can think about is how hard it is to wait for that new part to get in to hopefully get it on your car in time for the next show!! and how excited you are the new show season has begun :wave:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

If you think that parking is an art. 

If dropping the car is your first dream.

Not matter how, u accomplish goal one. 

If you used fat people to lower your car, please, slap uself. U still a VWer tho.


----------



## HeonGTI23 (Apr 3, 2012)

*dubber*

If you have a roof rack and it never gets used but it looks sweet!


----------



## HeonGTI23 (Apr 3, 2012)

MKVmyfast said:


> Don't know it this was said...
> But you know your a dubber when you've gone thru 8 VR lips and still want to go lower
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


 gahhhh i hate doing it soo much


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

HeonGTI23 said:


> gahhhh i hate doing it soo much


 Just broke my again  and its always the passenger side for what ever reason 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

HeonGTI23 said:


> If you have a roof rack and it never gets used but it looks sweet!


 this :beer::thumbup: i love this. i do it lolz


----------



## StatutoryApe (Mar 17, 2010)

*you might be a dubber when*

when this.. 


..is your favorite view.


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

When your browser has bookmarks for each of the forums you visit


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheMel said:


> When your browser has bookmarks for each of the forums you visit


:thumbup:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

StatutoryApe said:


> when this..
> 
> 
> ..is your favorite view.


It's official went from mk4 to mk2 traveled back in time.


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

when you have to explain to all the passengers in your mk4 to just pull the door handle to get out not try to pull the pin up


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

You never buy pepto. A drive in your aircooled VW cures your upset stomach.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

burtonxbordr94 said:


> when you have to explain to all the passengers in your mk4 to just pull the door handle to get out not try to pull the pin up


Shaved mine, no more confusion :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

Your friends see you in the parking lot with some part of your car completely dismantled bec it broke again. Then they tell you you should get something reliable, like a toyota. You tell them you'd rather fix your car everyday.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

If you understand this guy


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

VW 35i said:


> If you understand this guy


F u ck, I almost cry


----------



## 86coupeman (Apr 28, 2010)

... if you're having your GLI worked on and drive the 2.5 dsg MK5 loaner around for 3 hours randomly.


----------



## Sickvwguy (Apr 12, 2011)

you know when this is your garage! 


Sent from my throne using Crapatalk


----------



## London25 (Oct 8, 2010)

you might be a dubber if1. you own a MKV but still know about all i have read on this thread2. 90% of your browser history is vw related3. vortex is you home page on your commuter and your phone4. you miss 3 calls from your gf reading and writing on this thread5. people call you crazy for the rules you make for your car and how they have to be explained to every new person who enters the your be loved car


----------



## Hulman100 (Sep 14, 2011)

... If your clutch travel is longer than your options list


----------



## Voxalot (Mar 12, 2012)

I hear that one!!!


----------



## Voxalot (Mar 12, 2012)

you might be old school VW if when watching CSI, all you can thing about is the elegance of CIS


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

*For all Dubbers there* 

I just would like to say a few things about Dubbers, about us. 
We are all now posting what we usually do in our daily life just cause we love VW. 
somebody got a vw emblem tattoo on his arm, somebody painted his garage's wall with dub stuff, somebody even said that he loves vw more than his wife. 
So at this point, since I saw how many we are and how far we live from each other (US, Germany, Italy, Mexico, Canada...) I can only say that we are the real soul of VW. 
We are complety different than a person who works by VW, which is alway thinking about money and marketing and don't even care about what VW is for people. 
We spend round nights on working at our car just to make it like we want it to look like, we drive for many hours just to get in a VW show, we get pleasure just to buy an old Beetle brochure or other parts on ebay, we care about our car as if it were a pet... and many other examples. 
I think that we have something that unites us! even if we never known!! 
I can just finally say that we are the VW 
and if you just take a look at a vw emblem you can see all this!


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Sickvwguy (Apr 12, 2011)

:thumbup: X2 


Sent from my throne using Crapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well said sir!!:thumbup:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

B518tko4 said:


> You have your rims and tires in your bed room until spring.
> 
> If you have more new parts in your bedroom than your local auto parts store.
> 
> ...


 totally. just got my first vdub and got a set of audi s5 wheels, solowerks coilovers, strut mounts, hid 3k foglights, 4 tires for the s5's. now just gotta get them on lol. this vw thing is like nothing else and love it


----------



## Sickvwguy (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ and these are the kids ruining the scene..no respect always talking sh!t.


Sent from my throne using Crapatalk


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> totally. just got my first vdub and got a set of audi s5 wheels, solowerks coilovers, strut mounts, hid 3k foglights, 4 tires for the s5's. now just gotta get them on lol. this vw thing is like nothing else and love it


 Do it :thumbup: Remember to keep it simple! 



Sickvwguy said:


> ^^ and these are the kids ruining the scene..no respect always talking sh!t...


 :thumbup:Agreed. 



M3CPO said:


> You eat Cawk!


 Not cool. Not nice. :facepalm: 

You might be a dubber if you worry when you DON'T see a puddle of fluids in your garage!


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMel said:


> You might be a dubber if you worry when you DON'T see a puddle of fluids in your garage!


 VW's don't leak, they mark their territory. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

M3CPO said:


> Wow congrats now your as fast and cool as ahhhh, a VW lol. Way to waste your hard earned money!


 its not a waste well it is now since its not my gli yet, but when it is it will be worth the investment


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

M3CPO said:


> Wow congrats now your as fast and cool as ahhhh, a VW lol. Way to waste your hard earned money!


 Troll ALERT!!!!:facepalm: 

GO BACK TO TCL!!!


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

TheMel said:


> Do it :thumbup: Remember to keep it simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im keeping it simple for sure, not gonna make this thing a fail worked too hard to get this gli


----------



## REDGLI2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> When you go online and look at all the mods you can do to the dub you don't even own yet


 guilty i did that before i got my gli......now im doing it for real


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

REDGLI2012 said:


> guilty i did that before i got my gli......now im doing it for real


 i know how that goes lol.


----------



## VR6_Socal_Rado (Mar 26, 2012)

You know you are a dubber when you go out for a drive in 100+ weather and your car has black leather with no AC !!eace:


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

When you park next to these guys every day and have never actually met them :laugh::laugh: 










(crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ Haha! So true :beer:


----------



## HeonGTI23 (Apr 3, 2012)

xenniferx said:


> ...If you slow down to gape, or start driving fast and seemingly erraticly, your non-dubber fiancée starts looking around and says, "ok, where is it?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha did that today on the highway i sped up to catch a slammed mkv


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

sciroccojk said:


> if it's older(mk1&mk2), only you know how to *REPAIR* the sloppy shifter.


 Fixed that for you. 



Spa_driver said:


> ...you push the anti-slip button everytime you start the car


 ???? I'm sorry....wut? 



****** said:


> ....if you have an abundance of zip ties and duct tape in your tool box.


 Never leave home without them. 



sault13 said:


> You know you're a dubber when:
> 1. Only you know how to open up the car doors of your VW.
> 2. You are the only one allowed to drive your VW.
> 3. You have more than 1 VW because you like them that much and just in case one doesn't start, you can try another one.
> ...


 All but the last one. 



CAUTIOUS said:


> when you can hear the sound of a vr6 from a mile away
> when you have 3 or more vws in front of your house
> when the local vw recycler is your best friend and visit it more then you visite your grandma http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 yup. 



sault13 said:


> You slow down to see the reflextion of yourself driving your VW. (store windows, other cars, etc.)
> You follow other VWs to get a idea of what your VW looks like while driving on the road.


 Guilty. 



clklop1 said:


> you think a CEL adds character to your cluster...
> you know what "pinch, don't pull" means (MKII owners chime in)...
> your home "library" consists of Bentley's, owners manuals from every Dub you've ever owned, and a binder of repair receipts for MAF's, Coilpacks, and window regulators...
> you use the Vortex as your primary IM service....


 All but the first...my MKIIs don't even have a computer. (Carbs, FTW!) 

How about this one... 

You know you're a MKII driver when you have no idea how many miles are ACTUALLY on your car. (damn odometers) :laugh:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if your dream is to buy a brand new MK2


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VR6_Socal_Rado said:


> You know you are a dubber when you go out for a drive in 100+ weather and your car has black leather with no AC !!eace:


 This only sucks when you get stuck in traffic. 
So long as I can keep the car moving, having the windows & sunroof open keeps it tolerable.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if you watch this movie even if you don't understand what they're saying..


----------



## VR6_Socal_Rado (Mar 26, 2012)

cuppie said:


> This only sucks when you get stuck in traffic.
> So long as I can keep the car moving, having the windows & sunroof open keeps it tolerable.


 true in California there is always traffic tho hahaha


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if you're sitting on a desk chair like this wile you're postin on this thread


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

Vagilia said:


> You drive by some store fronts or buildings to see your reflection of your car rolling :laugh:


So true! :wave:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

VW 35i said:


> if your dream is to buy a brand new MK2


I could use a new engine right now then I'd be good to go.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

If your girlfriend questioned why you hashtagged vag on instagram :laugh:


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

88Jetta350 said:


> You know you're a MKII driver when you have no idea how many miles are ACTUALLY on your car. (damn odometers) :laugh:


MKI's also!


You know you drive a MKI when one day your speedometer works, the next day it doesn't. But you don't bother to fix it because it just might work again tomorrow.


----------



## vw-devil (Mar 9, 2008)

> MKI's also!
> 
> 
> You know you drive a MKI when one day your speedometer works, the next day it doesn't. But you don't bother to fix it because it just might work again tomorrow.


Mine does that!!!  

You might be a dubber if you know exactly how many miles you can drive after the gas gage has hit the red mark


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

You are a "dubber" if put a lot of stickers,fart can muffler,steering wheel with NOS buttons and jdm tail lights and lower it . :beer:


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

No

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckinAZ (Jun 1, 2005)

....if you know the bolt patterns on wheels of every single generation of water-cooled VW.:thumbup:


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

You might be a dubber if while watching new hire training videos, you look for vw's in the parking lot instead of paying attention.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

if you're crying right now 'cause you just leave your old vw in junkyard


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

VW 35i said:


> if you're crying right now 'cause you just leave your old vw in junkyard


:heart:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

..... if your new CC 2.0T - 6MT (GIAC chipped) gets *double* the gas mileage BUT is just as quick as your previous Audi S4 4.2V8 - 6MT 

  

TM


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

StuckinAZ said:


> ....if you know the bolt patterns on wheels of every single generation of water-cooled VW.:thumbup:


There are only 3


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> There are only 3


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## 86 Coupe (May 7, 2012)

jetta9103 said:


> -You start to get pissed when someone refers to Porsches as VW's, or doesn't know that Lambo (or Audi, Bugatti, etc.) IS a VW
> -


this is no longer valid


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

you might be a dubber if you just washed your your neighbor's VW for fun (and he don't know it yet! )


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

Mk3_Addicted said:


> You are a "dubber" if put a lot of stickers,fart can muffler,steering wheel with NOS buttons and jdm tail lights and lower it . :beer:


 you forgot hanging a domo stuffed animal from your tow hook


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

Riggy said:


> When you park next to these guys every day and have never actually met them :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha i only park next to other vw in parking lots


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go to buy one part and come back with multiple parts you may or may not need.


----------



## mkivdubbin (Feb 8, 2012)

killercoconuts said:


> you might be a dubber if you get offended when your family members tell you to stop dumping money into that "piece of siht" and save up for a better car.


i. cannot. stand. that. they're just extremely ignorant and will never understand the connection we have with our cars :beer:


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

mkivdubbin said:


> i. cannot. stand. that. they're just extremely ignorant and will never understand the connection we have with our cars :beer:


well said sir! :beer:


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

When even tough you had your oil changed 3k miles ago, you take the ramp of the highway so fast that the cluster starts yelling "turn off engine, low oil pressure"...


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

freddy2081 said:


> When even tough you had your oil changed 3k miles ago, you take the ramp of the highway so fast that the cluster starts yelling "turn off engine, low oil pressure"...


no that just means you're burning/leaking a ****load of oil.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Woodski said:


> no that just means you're burning/leaking a ****load of oil.


That's what gives her character..... :beer:


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

Your one arm is tanner than the other from letting it hang out the window 

Sent from the future


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

freddy2081 said:


> When even tough you had your oil changed 3k miles ago, you take the ramp of the highway so fast that the cluster starts yelling "turn off engine, low oil pressure"...


 Need moar windage tray!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

Deezy said:


> Need moar windage tray!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


 It doesn't leak when parked... It doesn't burn too much oil either, is just that the ramps of the Garden State Parkway are too much fun...


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

If you can tell that an oncoming car is a VW by the headlight pattern. In the dark. With his hi-beams on


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

^mos def true, I can always tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkivdubbin (Feb 8, 2012)

Your "cupholders" bother everyone except you


----------



## B518tko4 (Dec 5, 2011)

When you just spent an hour reading all of these posts because it is more entertaining than anything on tv.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

the cops harrass you constantly for no reason because you has "racekor!" :beer::wave:


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

You might be a dubber if the sound of an air-cooled gives you a boner.


----------



## Alexioooo (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have Forza 3 or 4 and attempted to make a Harlequin Golf.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

when you get excited to talk to the German exchange student, because she ought to know something about vdubs...


----------



## PeakGti (Apr 15, 2012)

You know you are a dubber when you let you engine warm up before rollin and letting it cool down so the turbo will be happy before cuting off the engine


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

When you say you "lost" the spare keys just so you can keep them after you sold your car 😝


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

You notice EVERY single dub on the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Wub wub wub dub dub dub


----------



## fireballcoby (Nov 11, 2013)

Unatural_Aspiration said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>KMSgolf</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">You know your a V dubbers when u sat and read this whole post and where late to class because of it.<p>you know your a v dubber when you dont let anyone ride in your backseat.<p>You know your a V dubber when you make "the rules of your car" very clear when people are getting into your car.<p>You know your a v dubber when you hate riding girls in your car cause they have no reguard for your interior.</TD></TR></TABLE><p>Oh so true....<br>i missed the assignment my prof was just explaining to read this post...<br>i dont have a backseat in either of my vehicles...<br>all of my friends know the rules of my car...<br>my girlfriend knows the rules and regard for the interior is involved in those... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0">


none of my friends will even touch my car lol unless I tell them that its ok and even then they are scared to move or brake something


----------



## vw-lover7 (Mar 11, 2014)

You might be a dubber if you teach your one and a half year old son to say"honda is scheisse"


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't believe this is still going...:laugh:


----------



## Shwayze (Dec 3, 2013)

PeakGti said:


> You know you are a dubber when you let you engine warm up before rollin and letting it cool down so the turbo will be happy before cuting off the engine


yes!


----------



## sm25moor (Mar 13, 2014)

My car doesn't smell like crayons and i want it to. How the hell do i get her to smell like everybody else?


----------



## leftcoastR32 (Jun 1, 2013)

If you call it an uber hatch...:screwy:


----------



## Shanwagon (Apr 16, 2014)

mkivdubbin said:


> Your "cupholders" bother everyone except you


So true! How is it that evrything in these cars is vastly overengineered EXCEPT that?

You might be a dubber if you buy your husband a ' cheap used Passat' for an everyday driver (since his truck gets 9 mpg) and like it so much you buy another one for yourself!


----------



## WinterisComing (Oct 25, 2012)

Your center arm rest has always been in the upright position, if you still have it


----------

